# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Wat ga je vandaag, morgen, in het weekeind doen?

## Onassa

En ga je vandaag nog iets leuks doen?
Ik ga straks weer naar mijn paarden en denk dat ik weer even ga rijden.
hopelijk blijft het droog, want gister begon het te miezeren tijdens het rijden.
Maar het zonnetje schijnt nu geregelt ook wel.

Groetjes, Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Je stom he dat het zo regent en miezert als je leuke dingen wil doen of al aan het doen bent! Ik hoop voor je dat het droog blijft zodat jij lekker kan paardrijden en even afleiding hebt!

Ik ga zo meteen met mijn paps naar zijn tante (mijn 'oma') even op de koffie!

----------


## dotito

Ik ga sevens even naar de bloemenwinkel,ga mijn huwelijksboeketje samenstellen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

succes Do, geniet ervan...!!!

ha lieve luuss, gezellig gehad??

----------


## Onassa

Ohhh leuk Do!
Laat je hem na je huwelijksdag ook prepareren zodat je hem kunt bewaren?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Oh leuk zeg! Ik hoop dat je geslaagd bent!  :Big Grin:  

@ Barbara,
Ja was heel gezellig en nu net terug van fitness wat ook goed ging!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Dag lievelingen (Sietske,onassa,Luuss,)

Het boeketje is gelukt,het is een samenstelling van witte rozen geworden(zie dat graag)en voor de rest heb ik de bloemist zijn ding laten doen.Heb daar zelf niet veel verstand van. 

@Onassa,weet het eigenlijk nog niet dat ik hem laat pepareren,heb jij dat gedaan?

Bij mijn eerste huwelijk had ik een plastiek boeketje :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

Do, ik heb toen een droogbloemen boeket laten maken, ideaal......na de bruiloft kan je m als herinnering zo in een vaasje zetten.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja denk dat dat ook wel mooi/makkelijk is zo droogbloemen boeket,maar ik wou eens verse bloemen voor de trouw.

@Onassa,

De reden dat ik twijfel voor ze te laten preparen is voor de prijs.In belgie is dat nogal kostelijk(350 >500euro) vind dat nogal duur!

----------


## Onassa

Klopt Do.

Ik had een vrij kostbaar boeket en het prepareren was nog duurder.
Maar omdat ik er een stuk wiite haren van de staart van Drop in heb laten verwerken (omdat ik niet wist dat Drop door mijn hoefsmid toch mooi gemaakt was en naar het stadhuis gebracht was) en zo was hij gevoelsmatig toch ook bij ons, maar meneer was er uiteindelijk als verrassing in levende lijven.
Ronald en ik barsten allebei in brullen uit toen we hem zagen, was een uiterst charmant gezicht waar natuurlijk ook flink foto's van geschoten zijn.
Ik zal wel een foto maken en dan plaats ik hem wel.

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Dat bloemstuk moet wel uniek zijn voor jou!!
Kan ik me gerust voorstellen dat je er emotonieel van werd toen Drop daar stond.Ben benieuwd naar de foto's,zie er al naar uit. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ja vind wel jammer :Frown:  dat ik het boeketje ergens niet laat preparen,maar de bloemist zei dat tegen de 600 euro kon aanlopen,naar gelang u boeketje(beetje te kostelijk op dit moment)

Ach.......zal wel een mooie foto  :Big Grin: van boeketje maken.

----------


## Onassa



----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Wauw....dat heb ik eerlijk gezegd nog nooit gezien,vind heel mooi Diane.Was dat u idee om die staart daar in te verwerken? 

Echt uniek!!

----------


## Onassa

> @Onassa,
> 
> Wauw....dat heb ik eerlijk gezegd nog nooit gezien,vind heel mooi Diane.Was dat u idee om die staart daar in te verwerken? 
> 
> Echt uniek!!


Ja, ik zal je even uit leggen hoe dat gegaan is.

Ik wist dat er een stoet ruiters van stal mee zouden rijden achter de koets van mijn dorp naar een ander dorp waar we trouwden.
Onassa, mijn merrie was daar 1 van.
Op stal was er ook maar 1 persoon die Onassa aan kon(het is niet een makkelijk paard om te rijden).
Droppie was toen pas 2, dus nog niet beleerd onder het zadel en daarom ging ik ervan uit dat hij ook niet mee kon, dus heb ik wat haar uit zijn staart geknipt om hem symbolisch er toch bij te hebben.
Maar wat ik niet wist, was dat mijn hoefsmid, een gouwe gozer, vanaf het moment dat hij hoorde dat ik ging trouwen al een plan beraamde.
Hij is 's morgens in alle vroegte met zijn trailer al op stal gekomen waar kort daarna alle ander ook kwamen om hun paarden mooi te maken en op te zadelen.
Drop was echt heel vies en ze hebben hem 3 keer moeten wassen voor hij toonbaar was :Big Grin: 
In totaal zijn er 8 paarden met de stoet mee gereden waaronder dus Onassa, die was er al met een ander paard hier voor mijn huis op het grasveld.
Dat was mijn eerste jankbui al toen ik haar zag, want ze was kort ervoor licht kreupel geworden, maar ze kon dus toch mee!!!
Wij hadden dan een koets en op de hoofdweg sloot de rest van de stoet aan om voor een deel door de bosrand naar het gemeente huis te rijden.
Daar aangekomen zei Ronald opeens (mijn man dus), kijk....daar staat Drop!!!!
En jawel hoor....mijn hoefsmid had hem in de trailer geladen en is dus naar het stadhuis gereden met hem.
Tja....en wat iedereen al tegen elkaar gezegt had kwam uit...."die twee moeten gaan janken!", nou, dat deden we dus ook.
Het was echt de kers op de taart dat mijn "manneke Drop" er toch bij was, een hele grote verrassing.
Dus eigenlijk had dat gedeelte staart niet afgeknipt te worden, maar daar heeft iedereen (die wel op de hoogte waren) heel goed hun mond over gehouden.
Zo is dat dus gegaan :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Als ik dit lees beginnen de tranen al in mijn ogen te komen,laat staan hoe jij je voelde en u man natuurlijk.
Heb de foto's gezien in je album,wel echt speciaal zo met die paarden he, om nooit te vergeten!!!

----------


## dotito

Wat ik vandaag nog ga doen.....is sevens een zonnebank nemen.Lekker even genieten van de warmte,vind ik echt zalig.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Witte rozen zijn ook erg mooi!
Wel erg prijzig om je boeketje te laten prepareren zeg EEK!
Geniet lekker van het ontspannen onder de zonnebank!

@ Barbara,
Leuk dat je een droogboeket hebt laten maken  :Smile: 

@ Diane,
Wat een leuk idee om een stuk staart van Drop in je boeket te verwerken zodat hij toch bij jullie was! Het boeket ziet er erg mooi uit! En een erg leuke verrassing dat zowel Onassa als Droppie bij jullie huwelijk aanwezig waren!  :Big Grin: 

Vanavond ga ik met "mijn broertje" gezellig uit!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Leuk topic dit!! Heel mooi boeket had jij trouwens, ook leuk dat je hem zo mooi hebt opgehangen. Mijn moeder heeft dit vroeger ook met haar bruidsboeket laten doen. Inmiddels is ze wel al ruim 9 jaar gescheiden, maar ze heeft nog steeds haar bruidsboeket ingelijst! (sja noem je het eigenlijk wel zo?:P)

Wat ik vandaag ga doen?

Pfoeh nou heb de hele dag weer in het huis van mn vriend geklust, kast inelkaar gezet en ingeruimd (pff een man met 5 vuilniszakken vol kleding, is dat bij jullie ook zo erg??) dus was wel even een tijdje bezig, ondertussen ff geholpen met zn bureau, heeft ie verder alleen gedaan en zijn pc aan de praat gekregen. Molt ie nog het sleuteltje van het slot van zn bureau, konden we nog een sleutel laten maken in de stad, dus ik ff snel richting kruidvat  :Smile:  Daarna bij 3(!!) verschillende supermarkten boodschappen gedaan, pff lijk wel gek, en ff snel bij de action nog wat pannen gehaald. Toen weer naar huis en wat gegeten en nu heb ik lekker een avondje vrij. Mn zus wilde samen koekjes bakken (haha okeeee..?? Nja vooruit dan maar) en daarna ga ik toch echt de tijd nemen om mn nagels te lakken, zit nog steeds oranjezooi met kroontjes en vlaggetjes op van koninginnedag  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ondertussen is het hier lekker stil, want upc heeft een huge technische storing waardoor onze hele gemeente zonder tv zit, wat nog wat 1 à 2 dagen kan duren (ben ik ff blij dat we enkel tv van upc hebben, en geen internet) Maar iedereen is hier ondertussen stikchaggie want ze kunnen niet zonder tv, hehe dat heb ik met internet!

----------


## dotito

Wat ga ik vandaag nog doen....sevens ga ik eerst nog even een kleine wandeling maken,en een 30min op mijn hometrainer zitten.
Is de bedoeling dat ik een beetje moe ben tegen vanavond,zo kan ik beter slapen(voor morgen :Big Grin: )

Dan ga ik vanavond lekker een uitgebreid badje nemen,daarna nageltjes lakken/masker leggen/gezichtsauna enz....

En voor de rest ga ik het rustig aan doen,gewoon genieten.Nog wat lekker lezen of tv kijken en dan vroeg naar bed.

----------


## Agnes574

Maak er een ontspannend dagje van Do,

Zo kun je je idd voorbereiden op morgen ... ik wens je een fantastische dag toe!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel lieve Aggie....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Jij hebt een drukke dag gehad zeg! Hopelijk heb je tijd gehad om je nagels te bewerken en lekker te ontspannen  :Wink: 

@ Dotito,
Hopelijk kan je vanavond/komende nacht heerlijk slapen zodat je morgen lekker uitgerust bent!
Geniet lekker van de wandeling, het badderen en het tutten!  :Big Grin: 
Heel veel plezier morgen! Geniet er lekker van, dat heb je wel verdient!!!

Ik heb vannacht heerlijk bij Ruben geslapen en we zijn lekker aan het wakker worden, zometeen gaan we lekker douchen en dan heb ik geen idee wat we gaan doen  :Embarrassment: 
Ik moet wel vandaag weer naar huis, want moet morgenvroeg wel fitnessen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha de afgelopen 2 weken zijn dit zo'n beetje ál mn dagen geweest! Alleen toen zijn we 's avonds nog doorgegaan, heb wel ff mn nagels kunnen doen, wel ff snel wat simpels want moet natuurlijk ook tijd besteden aan het leren, dat probeer ik zoveel mogelijk 's avonds te doen, en als het ff rustig is overdag (heb iig altijd wat bij me)
Vandaag ook weer de hele dag rennen/vliegen, dozen omhoog sjouwen, besluit genomen dat ie zn kluis van 400 kg (pff hoezo kluisje?) toch maar niet naar 2 hoog wilt hebben, dus op zoek naar een kleinere kluis welke draagbaar is en wel mee omhoog kon, gevonden dus ook die weer omhoog getild (jep mn arme rug voelt het nu wel) Nog wat spulletjes ingepakt en zn oude kluis leeggemaakt. Morgen gaat een groep sterke mannen die grote kluis van 400 kg naar zn nieuwe huis brengen (hij neemt m nog wel mee maar plaatst m in de box, daarna gaat ie m wss verkopen) En ondertussen ga ik nog ff wat troep inpakken, en serieus hij heeft behoorlijk wat troep!! Zn oude pckamer staat nog voor de helft vol, gelukkig is de rest van het huis zo goed als leeg.. Iig heb ik deze afgelopen 2 weken helemaaal niet gefitnesst, maar goed de hele dag dozen sjouwen via de trap naar 2 hoog is wel ff genoeg sport  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hehe heerlijk niks meer, de hele ochtend wezen sjouwen en spullen overgebracht. Vriendlief is nu met zijn vriend mee om daar een verjaardag te vieren, en ik zit nu heerlijk in mn eentje in zijn huis. Zo nog ff een orientatietoets voor wiskunde maken, kan ik meteen zien wat ik snap en waar ik nog aandacht aan moet besteden, daarna denk ik toch maar naar huis, maar moet hier nog het een en ander opruimen, kan hier zelfs nog slapen maar weet niet of ik dat wel ga doen, misschien toch maar gewoon gezellig naar huis  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja tijdens een verhuizing of echt grote opruim beurt in huis kom je er achter wat voor troep je wel niet hebt verzameld  :Confused: 
Ghehe met al dat tillen en sjouwen heb je zo geen fitness meer nodig  :Wink: 
Hopelijk is het snel klaar met verhuizen en lukt het allemaal met je examens voorbereiden! Wel je rust nemen hoor! Sterkte!

Vandaag heb/ga ik... heavy laten vliegen, was doen, beetje opruimen (heb gister al afwasmachine gedraaid en was gedaan, maarja blijft veel over), eten koken, fitnessen en hopelijk heb ik dan nog tijd over voor solliciteren en moet nog een vriend en vriendin mailen/bellen om wat af te spreken...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Tis echt wel 1 grote zooi joh! Gelukkig lukt het me prima om leren en het verhuizen te combineren, mag het huis van mn vriend gebruiken wanneer ik ff alleen wil leren, en het helpt wel echt, net examen biologie van 2008 gemaakt en zou daar een 5,7 op gescoord hebben en dat is echt een toppunt voor mijn doen met bio (hehe denkt aan al die 3én en 4én  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) Vanmorgen de papieren ondertekend dus ben vanaf nu officieel in de examenperiode. De stress valt tot nu toe nog wel mee, komt wss ook wel door mn vriend  :Wink: . Vannacht weer in mn eigen bed slapen (afgelopen nacht bij mn vriend geslapen maar pff snurkende mannen, ach het maakt het wel weer goed wanneer ie zegt: ik werdt wakker van je vannacht omdat je aant praten was  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hahah)

Wat ik verder nu nog ga doen is ehh leren leren en nog eens leren, ga rond 10 uur vanavond wss terug naar huis dus dan heb ik mooi nog ff de tijd om mn nagels te lakken  :Smile: 

Succes met solliciteren! Hoop dat je snel iets geschikts vind Luuss!

----------


## Onassa

Vanmiddag was de PIT verpleegkundige er weer.
Daarna 2 zakken voer voor de paarden wezen halen en daarna nog ruim een uur heerlijk in de bak aan het dressuren geweest.
Meteen nog twee paarden dekens kunnen verkopen aan een stalgenoot die pas een paard hebben gekocht.
En nu net gedoucht.

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk niet teveel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

Ik kan vandaag met andere anti depressiva beginnen.
Psych zou recept naar de apotheek sturen.
Ook wat extra's voor de obstipatie.
Nu maar hopen dat ik het daar beter op doe.

ik ga zo naar mijn paarden, beginnen met stallen mesten en dan hoop ik dat het wat droger word want ik wil nog wel even rijden, heb de training nu weer ingezet en wil wel verder.

En als het vanavond droog is gaan manlief en ik weer een stevige boswandeling maken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je in t huis van je vriend mag leren en dat het te combineren valt met het verhuizen  :Smile:  Een 5.7 op Bio is voldoende dus hartstikke goed, nu kijken wat niet zo goed gaat en daar wat meer aandacht aan geven en dan komt het helemaal in orde!
Ghehe jullie houden elkaar wel uit jullie slaap he  :Wink:  
Is het gelukt met je nagels te lakken?
Officiële examens beginnen volgende week maandag toch? Heel veel succes!
Ja ik hoop ook dat ik snel wat vind, maar komt vanzelf goed  :Wink: 

@ Diane,
Heerlijk zeg dat je nu weer zo met je paarden bezig kan zijn! 
Hopelijk heeft de nieuwe AD minder bijwerkingen en bleef het bij jullie droog (hier tot vanavond wel) zodat je kon paardrijden en kon wandelen!

@ Agnes,
Haha ik hoop ook voor je dat je niet teveel hoeft te doen  :Wink: 

Vandaag heb ik eerst gefitnessd zo'n 2 uur, beneden alles schoongemaakt en gestofzogen, boodschappenlijstje gemaakt, eten gekookt, afspraken gemaakt met lieve mensjes, zo de afwasmachine aanzetten en douchen en dan ga ik mijn bedje opzoeken, want morgen weer een drukke lange dag!
Ga morgenvroeg eerst wasmachine aan zetten, dan fitnessen, dan douchen en dan naar een goede vriend voor te kletsen, te eten en filmpje te kijken ofzo.

----------


## Onassa

Zo Luus, jij bent goed bezig geweest vandaag!
Ik heb niets kunnen doen, het is niet gestopt met regenen en dat doet het hier nog steeds.
Dus alleen de stalllen maar effe gedaan en vanavond maar mijn nagels verstevigt met gel en een randje french manicure.
Heb ik de tijd toch nuttig besteed.

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> Fijn dat je in t huis van je vriend mag leren en dat het te combineren valt met het verhuizen  Een 5.7 op Bio is voldoende dus hartstikke goed, nu kijken wat niet zo goed gaat en daar wat meer aandacht aan geven en dan komt het helemaal in orde!
> Ghehe jullie houden elkaar wel uit jullie slaap he  
> Is het gelukt met je nagels te lakken?
> Officiële examens beginnen volgende week maandag toch? Heel veel succes!
> Ja ik hoop ook dat ik snel wat vind, maar komt vanzelf goed


Klopt, leren gaat tot nu toe hartstikke goed! Gister een examen wiskunde 2008 gemaakt en scoorde daar een 7,1 op. Nu maar hopen dat het straks op het echte examen ook zo goed gaat! Begint idd volgende week maandag, 17 mei. Stress valt tot nu toe nog wel mee, ach zal a.s. zondag wel heel erg beginnen. Gelukkig heb ik enkel 17 en 18 mei examens (nederlands en wiskunde) en dan de rest van de week niks, en dan de week erna zo'n 4 examens en de week daarna 1. Heb er gelukkig ook maar 1 per dag..

Haha over mn nagels gesproken, nee dus, nog geen tijd gehad  :Stick Out Tongue:  Heb nu maar wat spulletjes in een tasje gedaan in de hoop dat ik vandaag hier nog wat tijd vind om wat te doen.

Hehe dat slapen is idd nog wel een ramp, maar goed heb hier pas 2x geslapen, en de laatste keer heeft mn vriend wel goed geslapen en ik ietsjes beter, dus komt vanzelf wel  :Smile: 

Jij heel veel succes met verder solliciteren!

Wat ik vandaag nog ga doen? Nou we gaan straks even naar een goudhandelaar, oud goud verkopen. Dan wss nog naar zn oude huis om weer wat spullen over te brengen, en daarna zie ik het wel  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik mag weer 'chaufeuren' vandaag ... vriendlief naar z'n viswater brengen  :Wink: , wat wél betekent dat ik dan tot zondagochtend kan rusten en dat heb ik écht nodig en ga daar dus grétig gebruik van maken!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Geniet lekker van je rustige daagjes  :Smile:  Heb je verdiend!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag naar de Dr geweest; opnieuw bloed laten afnemen voor controle ijzer hoop dat de waardes goed zijn,zo moet ik geen extra ijzertabletten te nemen.

Daarna zijn we voor een nieuwe vaatwasser gaan kijken oude was stuk.(van de centjes van ons huwelijk)
En een nieuw fototoestel ook :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): voor de foto's in corfu.

En daarna zijn we nog naar de supermarkt geweest voor inkopen,de muizen vielen dood.Vanavond ga ik nog een badje nemen,en rusten.

----------


## sietske763

ha Do, wanneer vertrek je naar corfu, en hoelang ga je??
is zeker jullie huwelijksreis.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

We vertrekken 1 juni voor 11 dagen op huwelijksreis(leuk he :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## sietske763

wat leuk voor jullie!!!!
ik kan je dan helaas geen prettige fijne vak. toewensen, want dan zijn we al met vak.
dus alvast bij deze......geniet ervan lieverd, en ik hoop natuurlijk dat je je die 11 dagen goed voelt!!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dank u wel schattie,zal er zeker en vast van genieten hoor! Jij ook een fijne vakantie he. Naar waar gaan jullie op vakantie?

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag uiteraard weer naar mijn knollen geweest.
Niet echt wat kunnen doen want de rijbak was te nat en dat is niet echt goed voor kwetsbare paarden benen omdat het dan teveel zuigt en je dan het risico loopt op pees blessures
Ik heb me trouwens wel opgegeven om 3 juli de Sprengenrit te rijden (endurance wedstrijd) in klassi 1.
Dus zal wel hard aan het trainen moeten dan.
Verder heb ik wel een kwartier gewandelt met het paard van een stalgenootje want dat paard heeft een blessure en heb de stallen gedaan en verder daar alleen maar koffie zitten leuten en beppen.

Vanavond hadden manlief en ik eigenlijk geen zin en puf, maar....we waren heel flink en zijn toch gaan wandelen.
Een pittige bos/heide wandeling met een paar fikse klimmen.
Kortbij hebben we hier een uitkijk post en daar hebben we een tijdje zitten genieten van 6 reeen, een wild zijn en een aantal wilde paarden (ijslanders)
Daarna in ons favoriete restaurantje in het bos heerlijk aan de cappuccino met appelgebal en slagroom(de calorieen die we eraf gewandelt hadden er weer aan gevreten).
Ach ja....soms moet je jezelf kietelen nietwaar??  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

@ Do, wij gaan naar een camping in spanje, zo leuk daar, dit wordt de 5e keer!!
50 meter van zee, we gaan met de bus, das wel ff afzien, 24 uur in de bus...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do en Sietske,

Voor jullie allebei alvast prettige vakantie  :Big Grin: 

Wat ik vandaag ga doen? Pff straks nog wat troep uit het oude huis ophalen, ben net klaar met schilderen, in mn eentje de gang/woonkamer/computerkamer geschilderd, ben het schilderen nu wel weer zat, maar goed het is klaar  :Smile:  Vanavond lekker niets doen  :Smile:  Nja oke niets, leren dus  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Dank u wel meid
Nu zul je wel moe zijn zeker van al dat schilderen.Ach 't is allemaal achter de rug nu je bent er vanaf.Of moet er nog iets geschilderd worden?
En dan moet ge nog studeren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,succes he!

@Sietske,

Oh Spanje,ook een leuke bestemming ging ik lang geleden ook vaak naar toe met mijn ex hij was half spaans.
Kan me wel voorstellen dat zo'n busreis wel vermoeiend moet zijn,heb ik persoonlijk nog nooit gedaan.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Mwah moe valt wel mee, haha opeen geven moment merk je dat niet meer als je iedere dag vanalles aan het doen bent. Schilderen is nog niet klaar, de hele badkamer (inclusief plafond) moet nog gedaan worden, die is nu afschuwelijk donkerperzik kleurtje, en nog het kleine logeerkamertje, maar daar moet eerst weer opnieuw beton ingezet worden. Muren blijken heel slecht te zijn, van materiaal waar ze tegenwoordig niet meer mee mogen bouwen omdat het te zacht is. Vriend was bezig met de klopboor, en aan de andere kant in het logeerkamertje lag dus de halve muur eruit.. Pff..

Studeren gaat nu weer moeizaam, mn moeder zeurt veel dat ik nooit thuis ben, dus ben vanavond thuis gebleven, en ik probeer te leren maar elke keer kleppen die 2 dr doorheen, zo kan ik me dus écht niet concentreren, in mn eigen kamer heb ik nieteens de ruimte om aan mn bureau te gaan zitten leren, dus ben uit noodzaak nu maar op bed gaan zitten met de boekenzooi. Leren gaat echt veel beter in het huis van mn vriend, maar goed ben al dat commetaar en gezeur van je bent nooit thuis ook wel spuugzat nu!
Kan echt wel gek van mn moeder worden afentoe hoor, ze gedraagt zich nogal alsof ik 6 ben, (kom je op tijd thuis, ik kan niet slapen als je er niet bent hoor, je komt alleen maar thuis om te slapen ik zie je nooit blabla) En ook iedere dag echt 20x bellen, en als ik niet opneem omdat mn telefoon in een tas zit die ik niet mee heb, gaat ze mn vriend bellen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Pff echt waar, moeders afentoe..

----------


## dotito

Sevens gaan we even naar rivierenhof een wandeling maken,hebben we gisteren ook gedaan.Zag het eerst niet zitten maar achteraf heeft het me toch deugd gedaan.
En vanavond ga ik een film zien,heb van de week Avatar gezien.Hele mooie/ontroerende film trouwens,een echte aanrader.
En vanavond ga ik nog in mijn boek lezen De kracht van het nu.Ben nog maar in begin maar ziet er mij een goed uit,bedankt Diane voor de tip :Smile: 

@Syl,

Moeders he!ach uiteindelijk bedoeld ze het waarschijnlijk niet zo slecht,ze heeft het gewoon wat lastig met al haar hormonale klachten.Kan ergens wel begrijpen dat jou moeder op dit moment een beetje extra steun van jou verwacht,doordat ze geen parnter heeft,denk dat dat probleem zo wat is.
Maar kan ook verstaan dat soms zwaar tilt voor jou.Als ge alle 2 wat water bij de wijn doet,komen jullie er wel.

Veel liefs Do xx

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Idd  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar het gaat nu wel weer wat beter, gisteravond thuisgeweest en toen was ze gewoon weer normaal zoals altijd, haha zullen die hormonen wel zijn idd. Maar heb zelf ook nog een oudere zus hoor, die altijd thuis is, dus steun kan ze beter uit haar halen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

ik ga vandaag veel boodschappen halen, daar ik gi al geen eten in huis had, was vergeten dat winkels gi dicht waren

----------


## Agnes574

Ik moet vandaag (een dag eerder als gepland) 'de mannen' gaan halen van het viswater ... zou normaal morgen zijn en had vandaag allerlei dingen gepland ;
-lang uitslapen (zéér slecht geslapen vannacht)
-douchen (uitgebreid met maskers voor gezicht en haar, ontharen, scrubben, bruin zonder zon en haar steilen,etc).

.....Ach ja, zal dat morgen doen dan; vriendlief gaat voor en deze meid kan géén néé zeggen  :Wink: .

Merci voor jouw post Sietske  :Big Grin: , zo weet ik meteen dat ik om spa moet; ik heb nl niets van spa blauw meer in huis en ik drink er momenteel liters van  :Wink: !!

Tegen de avond nog een wandeling met de wfks ... zijn die ook content  :Smile:  en vanavond wss vrij vroeg en volledig KO m'n bed in  :Wink: .

Fijn weekeind iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Voor mij gaat dit weekend een rustig worden,ventje moet werken.Zo heb ik nog eens tijd voor in mijn boek rustig te lezen.

Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Leuk dat je mee gaat doen met de Sprengenrit  :Big Grin:  Ik hoop dat we voor die tijd veel mooi weer krijgen zodat je goed kan trainen! Is niks zo'n natte bak  :Frown: 
Super dat je met je man bent gaan wandelen ondanks het gebrek aan puf en dat jullie reeën, een wild zwijn en ijslanders hebben gezien!  :Big Grin: 

@ Syl,
Fijn dat leren goed gaat, je geen 2 examens op dezelfde dag krijgt/hebt en dat de examens redelijk gespreid zijn voor je  :Smile:  Ik hoop dat Nederlands vandaag goed ging en dat Wiskunde morgen net zo goed gaat als op het oefenexamen!
Ja je went vanzelf wel aan elkaars gedraai, gesnurk, gebrabbel en dergelijke als je wat vaker naast elkaar slaapt  :Wink: 
Ik hoop wel dat je vriend extra lief is voor je aangezien je hem supergoed hebt meegeholpen met verhuizen en bijna alles geverfd hebt! Is het nu echt bijna af?
Kan me goed voorstellen dat studeren niet goed lukt thuis en dat je een beetje gek van je moeder wordt met al haar goedbedoelde vragen...

@ Agnes,
He jammer dat je niet kon genieten van die lekkere vrije dag alleen die je zo hard nodig had, ik hoop dat je dat alsnog hebt kunnen inhalen! Heerlijk even niks hoeven doen en lekker jezelf verwennen!

@ Dotito,
Ik hoop dat je ijzer waarde goed is!
Minder dat de vaatwasser ermee ophield, maar wel fijn dat je van je huwelijkscentjes een nieuwe kon kopen en een camera om (hopelijk) prachtige foto's te maken tijdens jullie huwelijksreis!  :Big Grin: 
Leuk dat jullie zijn wezen wandelen in Rivierenhof! Ja Avatar is inderdaad een mooie film ^_^

@ Barbara,
Leuk zeg dat je naar een camping in Spanje gaat zo vlakbij zee!  :Smile:  Hoelang gaan jullie?
Ja vervelend zo'n doordeweekse dag dat de winkels dicht zijn, het is dat ik de mannen (mijn paps, ex met wie ik samenwoonde en Ruben) eraan herinnerde... 

Ik heb vorige week best veel gedaan... vandaag even rustiger aan gedaan, e-mails en hyves maar eens gecheckt en beantwoord, afwasmachine gedraaid, was opgeruimd (wasgoed van vorige week lag in een wasmand op mijn kamer zo van ruim even op want papa had het wel afgehaald), wat opgeruimd beneden en wasmachine aangezet.
Zit nog te twijfelen of ik zo wil fitnessen of dat ik dat deze week 's ochtends wil gaan doen, denk dat laatste want is veel rustiger in de ochtend en dan heb ik ook meer energie...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik niet veel meer doen,sevens alleen nog mijn groentjes bereiden.Heb voor vandaag genoeg gedaan vaatwasser ingeladen/wasmachine laten draaien/grond gedweild en een uitgebreid badje genomen.

Vanavond ga ik waarschijnlijk een filmpje zien,ventje moet tot 23.00u werken.

@Luuss,

Heb nog altijd de waardes niet,laat wel iets weten dat ik meer weet.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Examens Nederlands ging best wel redelijk eigenlijk, had alleen problemen met het samenvatten, je mocht maximaal 230 woorden gebruiken, en zat er natuurlijk heeel erg overheen, waardoor ik superveel moest schrappen, dus hoop dat ik daarmee niet teveel punten verloren heb..Het huis is nu idd bijna zo goed als af, alleen de badkamer moet nog geschilderd worden alleen zie dat zelf echt niet zitten (dr lopen honderden pijpjes die meegeschilderd moeten worden inclusief plafond) De rest is helemaal afgeschilderd. Heb zelf zaterdagnacht onverwachts nog bij m geslapen, mn moeder en zus waren mee op visite, maar had de hele dag al koppijn en was kapot dus ben in zn bed gaan liggen, in slaap gevallen, mn moeder deed nog een poging me wakker te krijgen maar zag t niet zitten dus had me laten liggen, heb die hele nacht geen last van m gehad  :Stick Out Tongue:  Dus heb toen goed geslapen  :Smile:  Verder is mn vriend superlief voor me hoor! Hij belaad me afentoe met lieve cadeautjes dusse gaat helemaal goed  :Smile: 

Wat ik verder vandaag nog ga doen, niet veel meer, denk nog wel een oefenexamen wiskunde maken voor de zekerheid, ben eigenlijk al klaar, maar wil toch nog even extra oefenen, en heb toch de hele avond vrij verder  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Tot nu toe nog geen hele spectaculaire plannen voor het weekend, komt in de loop van de week wel denk ik  :Smile: 
Oh nou ik eraan denk, toch wel! Zondag gaan we met zn alle naar de Efteling, haha lekkere dag een zondag maar oke :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

geen idee,
kan maar per dag plannen maken, dus als ik het lichamelijk op kan brengen, beslissen we dat op de dag zelf

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Ik hoop dat je aan lezen toe gaat komen!

@ Syl,
Ik hoop dat het dagje Efteling leuk gaat worden! Je gaat samen met je moeder en zus?

@ Barbara,
Lastig soms als je niet zo ver vooruit kan plannen...

Mijn broertje en vriendjes zijn komend weekend in Almelo voor de Animecon, dus ik moet nog even overleggen met mijn paps over de hoe en wat, want mijn paps eet dus echt niet als hij alleen is... Zaterdagavond heb ik een feestje van een vriend en vriendin van me, dus daar ga ik zeker weten heen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Je hebt zeker genoeg gedaan! Al een idee welke film je gaat kijken?

@ Sylvia,
Dat probleem had ik ook met Nederlands examen  :Wink:  Fijn dat het verder voor je gevoel wel goed ging! 
Gelukkig maar dat het huisje zo goed als af is! Hebben jullie meer tijd voor leukere dingen  :Wink:  Haha wist wel dat hij lief voor je is hoor, anders zou hij niet je vriend zijn, maar hij mag nu wel extra lief zijn omdat je zo hard bezig bent met je examens en daarnaast hem helpt met verven, spullen sjouwen en dergelijke zodat hij zo snel mogelijk in zijn huisje kon trekken!
Lekker dat je de hele avond vrij bent  :Big Grin:  Kun je je hoofd leegmaken en eventueel je nagels lakken als je daar nog niet aan toe was gekomen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Heb de film Ghost nog eens gezien,is een van mijn favoriete films. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Die met Patrick Swayze en Demi Moore die pottenbakken? Die heb ik al lang niet gezien, maar is wel een leuke relax film...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja die...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): mooie fim he!als ik die film zie moet ik er altijd om wenen,en heb hem al zoveel keer gezien.

Van welke genre hou jij Luuss?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Ja is een mooie film  :Wink: 
Ik vind in bijna elk genre wel films leuk, ik kijk met alle liefde naar Stephen King films, de combinatie Johnny Depp & Tim Burton, tekenfilms (Dinsey/Pixar/anime/Dreamworks) en daarnaast vele andere films.
Waar hou jij van dan???

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa joh dat samenvatten was een hel, heb hier de kladjes dus ook liggen maar durf ze niet na te kijken  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ben vanavond alsnog naar mn vriend gegaan, was in mn kamer aan het leren maar buiten waren dr allemaal schreeuwerige kinderen, dus kon me niet concentreren ben ik bij hem gaan zitten, rond een uur of kwart voor 10 is hij weggegaan dus heb ik zelf nog tot ongeveer half 11 daar gezeten, was inmiddels al klaar met leren dus finale project catwalk gekeken (serieus die kleren die daar gemaakt worden echt géén gezicht..!) Morgenavond ga ik ff lekker een avond niks doen, woensdag/donderdag/vrijdag/maandag heb ik verder geen examens meer dus gun mezelf morgen een avondje vrij om lekker mn nagels te gaan lakken  :Big Grin: 

Wat ik verder vandaag ga doen, hmm slapen ! Morgenochtend ga ik nog wat wiskunde doorkijken en het een en ander in mn grafische rekenmachine zetten (is toegestaan!) en dan moet ik er gewoon 100% klaar voor zijn!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jep én die goede vriend die toen ook meeging naar mn ouderavond op school toen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je bij je vriend bent geweest, alhoewel t wel jammer was dat je je niet kon concentreren... 
Ik geloof je gelijk over project catwalk, heb vorig seizoen een aflevering gezien en degene die ik en mijn broertje het beste vonden ontwerpen werd er uit geknikkerd, terwijl die in onze mening de meest gangbare en draagbare kleding maakte.... mjah ben ook geen mode fanaat  :Wink:  
Wel fijn dat je extra voorbereid tijd heb voor de overige examens en dat je dus ook tijd hebt om je nagels fatsoenlijk te lakken en te ontspannen  :Big Grin: 
Heel veel succes morgen!!! Ik ga voor je duimen! Alvast welterusten  :Wink: 
Liefs n knuffie Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Whaha leuk omschreven  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wordt vast gezellig  :Wink: 
Ben zelf gister naar de kermis geweest met Ruben, was ook geslaagd  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben net terug van fitness, was heerlijk rustig en voel me beter dan gister  :Big Grin: 
Gepoogd mijn broertje uit bed te krijgen, maar die gaat zich niet aan zijn afspraak met zijn psychologe houden (hij moet elke dag om 11 uur opstaan en 1 activiteit doen), dus zal haar wel even mailen, ik heb Heavy eruit gelaten en ga zo douchen...

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks Luuss  :Smile:  Nog een uurtje ongeveer en dan komt de volgende pff  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hoop iig dat deze beter te doen is dan Nederlands, zijn al behoorlijk wat klachten over geweest, bleek niet de enige te zijn die Nederlands samenvatten als een probleem zag  :Smile:  Dus wie weet wordt hiermee de normering omhoog gehaald, en zijn zo de cijfers wat beter !

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Syl,

Ja ik las net op http://www.examenklacht.nl/nieuws/20...-veel-klachten dat er voor het Nederlands HAVO examen 3.000 klachten zijn binnengekomen  :EEK!:  Heb je zelf ook een klacht ingediend? Hopelijk gaan ze er iets mee doen!
Heel veel succes met Wiskunde vandaag!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik niet teveel te doen;ik ga mijn was nog opplooien en daarna gewoon relaxen gisteren teveel gedaan.Straks komt de fotograaf gezellig samen de foto's bekijken.Word tijd dat beter weer word vind echt een triestige maand dit jaar.Is de slechte maand mei sinds jaren,ach we maken er gewoon beste van.

@Luuss,

Mijn genre van fims zijn avonturenfilms/romantische/triller/komedie

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga vandaag enkel gras maaien ... 
Ben nog moe van gister (bezoek aan vriendin) en hoor juist dat vriendlief vanaf vanavond gaat vissen >>> rustdagen!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Plezant he! zo is het kot vrij hebben vind ik ook :Big Grin: 

Do x

Ps:gaat het zo'n beetje met jou?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Geniet lekker van het relaxen en foto's van je bruiloft kijken!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat het leuk was bij je vriendin  :Wink:  
Succes met grasmaaien en geniet lekker van de rust!

Ik moet nog steeds douchen, mijn kamer opruimen, waarschijnlijk eten koken en dan krijg ik vanavond bij Ruben een heerlijke massage  :Big Grin: 
Mijn broertje gaat even fietsen en nieuwe trosgierst (strengel met zaadjes) voor Heavy halen.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Geniet er maar van van u massage kan heerlijk deugd doen! :Wink: 

Zal ik zeker doen,heb zojuist even op terras gezeten was relax.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik ga er zeker van genieten  :Wink: 
Ja heerlijk zeg om met dit weer (hier schijnt het zonnetje) even buiten op terras te zitten!

----------


## sietske763

> @ Dotito,
> Geniet lekker van het relaxen en foto's van je bruiloft kijken!


ja Do, hoelang duurt het nog voor je foto,s te bekijken?

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hey Syl,
> 
> Ja ik las net op http://www.examenklacht.nl/nieuws/20...-veel-klachten dat er voor het Nederlands HAVO examen 3.000 klachten zijn binnengekomen  Heb je zelf ook een klacht ingediend? Hopelijk gaan ze er iets mee doen!
> Heel veel succes met Wiskunde vandaag!
> 
> Liefs Luuss


Haha ja klopt, heb zelf geen klacht ingediend, is al zoveel gedaan, denk dat ze nu wel weten dat het moeilijk was  :Wink:  Wiskunde ging eigenlijk wel goed, had alleen een beetje kort tijd dus kon niet alles in het net overschrijven, maar heb gewoon mn kladpapier erbij ingeleverd  :Smile:  Komt vast wel goed, nu heerlijk ff een paar daagjes vrij!

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag naar mijn psych geweest en vanmiddag me weer behoorlijk buiten mijn boekje gegaan bij intra tuin.
Ik kan me daar niet beheersen zeg!
En vanavond weer een prachtige wandeling gemaakt.
Drie paar zwijnen met jonkies gezien, uiteraard de schotse hooglanders en heb heel vlakbij een jonkie gezeten en we hebben nog een edelhert gezien, alleen zag hij ons eerder en vluchtte weg, daarna nog een ree dus het was weer een heerlijke wandeling.

Do....ja foto's, kom maar op, willen we graag zien!!!
Luus een heerlijke massage...wat een verwennerij weer he  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@lieve syl,
lekker ff vrij, maar je zult wel moeten leren....succes meid!
iedereen een goede dag gewenst!!!

----------


## Ronald68

Lekker in de zon zitten en af en toe een beetje werken...
Ziek zijn kan zo zijn voordelen hebben

----------


## Sylvia93

> @lieve syl,
> lekker ff vrij, maar je zult wel moeten leren....succes meid!
> iedereen een goede dag gewenst!!!


Klopt  :Smile:  Gelukkig is het best lekker weer, en heb genoeg tijd om te leren, dus gaat helemaal goed komen hoor! Jij ook fijne dag!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je een goed gevoel over wiskunde hebt ondanks dat je niet genoeg tijd over had om t in t net op te schrijven  :Smile: 
Geniet lekker van je paar daagjes 'vrij'! (Sjah met leren, oefenexamens maken, klussen in je vriends huis en dagje Efteling is het niet echt vrij :Wink: )

@ Diane,
Ja shoppen voor plantjes en bloempjes vind ik ook altijd leuk om te doen!
Heerlijk en leuk zeg dat je bent wezen wandelen en al die dieren tegenkomt!
Nou die massage moet ik nog even op wachten, want was gister wel bij Ruben maar we hebben anime gekeken met Christiaan en toen was het laat en moesten we vroeg op...

@ Ronald,
Beterschap en geniet van het zonnetje  :Wink: 

Heb geen goede nachtrust gehad, dus toen ik thuiskwam ben ik maar niet wezen fitnessen, dat doe ik morgenvroeg wel weer. Zometeen mijn broertje van bed schoppen en kijken of we de kasten beneden kunnen verplaatsen, een was doen, beetje opruimen en dan vanavond ga ik naar een vriend die ik al TE lang niet gezien heb om te eten en te kletsen. Die vriend woonde ik eerder 200 m vandaan dus die zag ik eerder bijna elke dag om samen te eten enzo en we missen dat wel hoor!

----------


## Onassa

Ach Luus, wat die massage beterft, wat in het vat zit verzuurd niet moet je maar denken.
Ik heb ook niet echt goed geslapen, had gisteravond nog een dopje lactulosestroop genomen en ja hoor, toen ik in bed stapte begonnen de darmen, dus was regelmatig naar de wc rennen.\
Maar je hoort me er verder niet over klagen hoor, het is voor mij echt een zegen dat ik nu met die medicatie eens goed naar de wc kan.
Mijn 7 maanden zwanger lijkende buik krimpt dan meteen ook en stuk. :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

By the way.....ik zou over een goed half uurtje op stal zijn om een bosrit te maken, nou....heb te lang achter de pc gezeten, de buiten planten water gegeven en toen te lang met de buuf staan beppen....dus ik ga dat nooit halen!!!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

vanmiddag gaan we de foto's bekijken fotograaf had gisterenavond weer geen tijd;nu begint mijn geduld toch wat op te geraken (grrrrr)

Voor de rest ga ik vandaag niet teveel doen te moe(slecht geslapen)

Zodra de foto's op de pc staan zet ik ze in mijn fotoalbum. :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Ja wat in het vat zit verzuurd niet gelukkig  :Wink: 
Hm niet te vaak naar de wc rennen, is niet echt goed voor je lichaam ook al helpt het je buik weg te krijgen...
Ach de buitenrit kan toch ook wel later? Pc dngen doen, plantjes water geven en gezellig kleppen met de buuf is oko belangrijk!  :Wink: 

@ Dotito,
He balen zeg dat die fotograaf gister niet kon  :Frown: !!! Hopelijk komt hij vanmiddag zijn afspraak WEL na! Anders geef hem maar een schop onder zijn kont hoor  :Wink: 
Je hebt dus ook al niet te best geslapen..  :Frown:  
Ik hoop dat je lekker kan genieten van het zonnetje op je terras en dat je je dan beter voelt!

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> Fijn dat je een goed gevoel over wiskunde hebt ondanks dat je niet genoeg tijd over had om t in t net op te schrijven 
> Geniet lekker van je paar daagjes 'vrij'! (Sjah met leren, oefenexamens maken, klussen in je vriends huis en dagje Efteling is het niet echt vrij)
> 
> 
> 
> Heb geen goede nachtrust gehad, dus toen ik thuiskwam ben ik maar niet wezen fitnessen, dat doe ik morgenvroeg wel weer. Zometeen mijn broertje van bed schoppen en kijken of we de kasten beneden kunnen verplaatsen, een was doen, beetje opruimen en dan vanavond ga ik naar een vriend die ik al TE lang niet gezien heb om te eten en te kletsen. Die vriend woonde ik eerder 200 m vandaan dus die zag ik eerder bijna elke dag om samen te eten enzo en we missen dat wel hoor!


Haha nja geniet er wel van hoor  :Smile:  Nja van het leren niet  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar goed tis al fijn om gewoon samen bij m te zijn, én het is super lekker weer buiten, toch jammer dat we geen tuin hebben want mis nu een hoop zon! Ach binnenkort wanneer het iets mooier is ga ik wss vaak met mn vriend naar t recreatiegebied, lekker zonnen. Lijk nu wel een melkfles (mn benen zijn echt achterlijk wit, schaam me dood zonder legging :Stick Out Tongue: ). Maar goed moet trouwens zeggen dat de examens helemaal niet zo 'eng' zijn als ik verwacht had, dacht vantevoren nah ga helemaal flippen daar van de zenuwen, maar t voelt gewoon als een 'normale toets' maar dan alleen in de gymzaal  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ben blij dat ik vandaag geen examens had, pfoeh wegkoken in die gymzaal daar.. Zit ook altijd op heerlijke plekken, de eerste keer had ik een tafel précies naast een surveillantentafel, voel je je toch de hele tijd begluurd hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:  de 2e keer zat ik vrijwel helemaal vooraan zo goed als bij het raam, was ik ff blij dat toen de zon niet scheen!

Jij veel plezier bij die vriend, maak er wat gezelligs van als je elkaar al zolang niet gezien hebt!

----------


## sietske763

erg druk geweest, bij schoonmoeder, schoonzus en dochter wezen koffieleuten,
3 bezoekjes op 1 dag, wel leuk maar doe het niet weer zo, heb natuurlijk direct een achterstand in huishouden, koken geen tijd voor gehad, maar ja, we hebben onze magnums nog.....

----------


## Onassa

Ben uiteindelijk toch op stal beland.
Daar uiteraard eerst aan de koffie.
Toen trailer achter de auto gehangen, paard ingeladen en naar het bos gereden.
we hebben een lekkere lange en afwisselende rit gemaakt door bos en over de hei.
Een keer in volle ren galop schrok Drop ergens van en sprong een meter aan de kant om vervolgens weer de andere kant op te stuiven in volle snelheid waardoor ik een stijgbeugel verloor en er bijna naast lag.
Hij rende vol op een omgevalen boom af met allemaal uitstekende takken en het leek me niet zo fijn om daar in te belanden.
Dus met veel in-uit balans, half hangent aan zijn nek kon ik gelukkig wel blijven zitten.
Na die racerij was hij erg druk en vervelend, maar ach....het is een paardje naar mijn hart, er moet wel temperament inzitten anders zou het niet bij me passen.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik een beetje strijken bloesjes van mij en hemden van mijn man voor op vakantie.Voor de rest straks wat relaxen niet teveel doen.Eten moet ik niet meer maken,heb nog overschot van gisteren.Gisteren lasagne proberen te maken maar is jammer genoeg mislukt :Confused: 
Probleem is lust geen bechamelsaus en heb die vervangen door tomatensaus met gevolg lasagne niet goed onder gezet.Haalde ze uit de oven lasagne vellen zagen helemaal bruin(oeps :EEK!: )
Zo heb ik de verse pastasaus eraf gehaald en eten we vandaag spaghetti.

----------


## sietske763

nou, eetsmakelijk Do!!!klinkt wel lekker

----------


## dotito

dank u wel lieve Sietske :Wink: 

Zal blij zijn dat ik hier toch mijne was ben,nog 2 machine's voor vandaag en stop ermee.
Is nl zo een van de dagen moet ik tante rooske  :EEK!: krijgen en dan kan ik niet veel doen.

----------


## sietske763

he Do, goeie tijd voor tante rooske, heb je er op vak. geen last van!!!!
uiteraard sterkte in deze moeilijke dagen voor jou.....

----------


## dotito

ja goed he we hebben het speciaal zo uitgerekend voor we de reis gingen vastleggen.
Dank u wel,heb een tip gekregen van mijn gynecoloog ze zei:als je een paar dagen op voorhand al pijnstillers neemt kan de pijn als je ze hebt minder zijn.Dus ben ik het nu zo aan doen,hopelijk haalt het iets uit.

En lukt het inpakken.....ik ben aan strijken heb bijna gedaan(joepi :Big Grin: )

Do x

----------


## sietske763

klopt wel wat arts zegt......als ik voor boren, zenuwbehandeling naar tandarts moet begin ik voor die tijd met brufen, heb dan geen napijn, als ik het slik als de verdoving is uitgewerkt helpt het lang niet zo goed

----------


## Sylvia93

Straks lekker mn bedje in, morgen de hele dag Efteling, dus ben wel weer zoet  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag helemaal NIETS gisteren veel teveel gedaan,met gevolg teveel rugpijn gehad.Sevens ga ik op mijn terras een boekje lezen,en lekker genieten van zonnetje en hopen dat je rugpijn wat wegtrekt.

----------


## dotito

vandaag wordt het hier pangasiusfilet in curry met rijst en groenten.(oeps verkeerd gepost hi hi :Big Grin: )

----------


## Onassa

> Vandaag helemaal NIETS gisteren veel teveel gedaan,met gevolg teveel rugpijn gehad.Sevens ga ik op mijn terras een boekje lezen,en lekker genieten van zonnetje en hopen dat je rugpijn wat wegtrekt.


Shake hands Do!
gister avond de wandeling was teveel van het goede.
Nu is geen tryptizol meer gebruik, beginnen mijn gewrichten weer knap pijn te doen.
das een gevolg wat hoort bij hidradenitis.
Daar moet ik aankomenden week wel even voor naar de huisarts,want het wandelen wil in blijven doen, maar met zoveel pijn en verkrampingen lukt dat niet echt.

Vandaag doe ik ook verder niks.
Effe snel hier nu buiten op het terras met de laptop van manlief, maar de batterij is bijna leeg.

Vanavond naar stal want daar zijn we gister niet geweest.
drop wordt vandaag door een stalgenootje gereden, dus die heeft zijn training en heb ik het vandaag makkelijk.
Morgen maar weer een flinke bosrit met hem gaan maken wnat ik wil 3 juli wel zover zijn dat we de lange afstand wedstrijd kunnen rijden.

Vandaag dus weinig berichten van mij want ga nu niet boven achter mijn pc zitten met het mooie weer, hoewel de zon hiet aardig achter best veel bewolking verdwenen is, maar de temparatuur is nog erg aangenaam.

Fijne dag allemaa!!!

liefs, Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je toch kan genieten naast al dat harde werken en het maken van je examens  :Wink: 
Leuke foto's van de Efteling, lekker dat het ook mooi weer was!
Pff hoop dat je deze week op wat betere plekken je examens kan maken en dat je neit zoveel hinder hebt van lawaai ofzo! Heel veel succes!

@ Barbara,
Ja 3 bezoekjes op 1 dag is ook wel veel, vooral als je steeds bij iemand anders bent... hopelijk smaakten de magnums lekker  :Wink: 

@ Diane,
Zo te lezen heb je een avontuurlijke buitenrit op Droppie gemaakt en ben je gelukkig er niet af gedonderd!  :Smile:  Ik hou ook wel van temperamentvolle paarden! 
Jammer dat het wandelen teveel was, hopelijk heeft de huisarts een goede oplossing zodat je wel lekker kan blijven wandelen en paardrijden!
Hoe was de bosrit gister? Veel sterkte!

@ Do,
Leuke foto's van jullie trouw hoor!  :Big Grin: 
Jammer dat de lasagne niet gelukt was, volgende keer beter  :Wink:  Hoop dat de spaghetti desondanks smaakte!
Handig dat jullie de vakantie om je tante Rooske heen gepland hebben! Is de pijn ook minder zoals de gynaecoloog zei?
Hoop dat je een beetje van het zonnetje en een leuk boek kan genieten op je terras!
Sterkte meid! 

Vandaag heb ik Heavy eruit gelaten, afwasmachine ingepakt+gedraaid+uitgeruimd, wasgoed opgeruimd (paps had 1 wasmand op mn kamer gezet en op zolder was laten hangen), wasmachine gedraaid, was opgehangen, bedden verschoond van mijn paps en broertje, foto's in een album geplakt, pc geupdate en gepoogd de printer weer aan de praat te krijgen want dat stomme ding scande en kopieerde wel maar printte niks uit  :Confused:  Boodschappen met mijn paps gedaan en toen was Ruben er en die heeft de printer aan de praat gekregen, bij ons gegeten (ookal zei hij eerst van niet) en moest toen naar huis. Vandaag ga ik verder maar niks meer doen behalve hier bijlezen en reageren  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha had vandaag weer zo'n rotplek, midden in de zon, was kokend heet, gelukkig mocht ik voordat ik echt begon aan het examen even verkassen naar achter naar de schaduw, daar was het iig een stuk beter  :Smile: 

Jij hebt het zo te zien weer heerlijk druk gehad!

----------


## Onassa

Syl, enog idee hoe je examen verlopen is???

Vandaag was het plan om weer te gaan rijden met Drop, maar even zien hoe ik me later op de dag voel, anders gaat het hem niet worden.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik verder doen met het pakken van mijn koffers.Een is er al klaar maar die was snel gemaakt.Dat is er een met mijn tempur -matras in en onze schoenen die andere gaat andere koek zijn weet nooit wat meepakken.Alé ik wil gewoon alles meenemen maar dat gaat niet,ach komt wel goed.Vanmiddag ga ik mijn dochter in de verpleegsterschool laten inschrijven zo heeft ze al zeker plaats.En voor de rest word het verder een rustige dag.

@Luuss,

Bedankt voor compliment meid.Ja betreft de pijn moet zeggen dat toch iets minder is dan voorheen.Verbaasd mij zelf neem de pijnstiller wel 2 dagen van tevoren 3xper dag.En let wel een week van tevoren op mijn voeding(geen vettig eten)

----------


## sietske763

@luuss, lekker uitrusten!
laat de boel de boel [email protected], neem je echt je tempur oplegmatras mee???
dan heb je niet veel ruimte meer voor andere dingen zeker??
en het mag natuurlijk maar 20 kg zijn....
het weer in spanje is nog niet bijzonder, op jouw vak. adres is het veel warmer, heb net ff gekeken op weer online.
ik ga nog ff wat boodschappen in koffer doen, d8 dat ik dat klaar had.....maar nee...
fijn dat tante rooske je redelijk af gaat!!

----------


## kanninga

> En ga je vandaag nog iets leuks doen?
> Ik ga straks weer naar mijn paarden en denk dat ik weer even ga rijden.
> hopelijk blijft het droog, want gister begon het te miezeren tijdens het rijden.
> Maar het zonnetje schijnt nu geregelt ook wel.
> 
> Groetjes, Diane



eemz nee niet zo veel zo ff verder met huis schoon maken 
en dan even met men hondje lopen

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja normaal mag je 20kg meenemen,maar doordat wij premium geboekt hebben mag je 5 kg meer meenemen.En wat betreft die tempur-matras dat is een reissetje voor 1 persoon.Is redelijk groot maar weegt maar 7 kg.Wat dacht gij dat ik mijn matras van mijn bed ging meenemen :Big Grin: (hi hi) moet soms nogal lachen met jou hoor!

----------


## sietske763

hahahaha, ik moet ook vaak lachen om jou hoor!!!
leuk toch, hebben we beide plezier.....en gaan lekker op vak!

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske en Do,

Een héél fijne vakantie!!!!!

Ik doe vandaag helemaal niets ... 'n keer lekker rusten!

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel Aggie :Wink: 

Do x

----------


## sietske763

succes he lieve ag!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks  :Wink: ,

deze gaat zometeen lekker haar bedje in; wat van m'n opnames bekijken (van digi-tv) en hopelijk vroeg en héérlijk in slaap vallen  :Wink: .

Voor m'n 3 wfks ist ook 'hondenweer' ... ze houden niet zo van regen :Wink: , maar ze kunnen nu dag en (deels) s'nacht buiten zonder dat ik me zorgen hoef te maken of moet opstaan om de zoveel uur om ze buiten te laten ... super!!

Zo weer een nieuw kaarsje bij de urne van Snoopy zetten en dan zit m'n dagje 'erop' .... gewoon eens een dag helemaal niets doen kan al héél véél deugd doen  :Big Grin: .

Vakantiegangers, geniet van elke minuut en elk moment ... vakanties gaan meestal véél te snel voorbij  :Wink: .

KNUFF Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Je hebt gelijk geniet er maar van lekker in bedje liggen,met de digicorder :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En wat betreft de vankantie daar ga ik zeker van genieten,hopelijk met niet teveel rugpijn want daar heb ik alleen wel schrik voor maar,ga er gewoon beste van maken.

Ik ga vanavond ook niet veel meer doen,daar straks een deel van valies gemaakt morgen doe ik de rest.Ben zonet uit de douche sevens eten en ook tv kijken.

Fijne avond nog en dikke knuffel terug Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je op een andere plek mocht zitten tijdens je examen  :Smile: 
Haha ja ik hou niet zo van stil zitten en er moet ook veel gebeuren nog hier hoor, want in de 19 jaar dat we hier wonen hebben we te weinig in en om het huis vernieuwd, maarja dat gebeurd ook in etappes  :Wink: 

@ Diane,
Ik hoop dat je gister lekker op Droppie hebt kunnen rijden!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je in elk geval al 1 koffer ingepakt hebt, nu de rest nog  :Wink: 
Verstandig dat je je dochter alvast hebt ingeschreven!
Toch fijn dat de pijn minder is dan 'normaal'  :Smile:  
Heel veel plezier met je mannetje op vakantie!!! Ik hoop dat jullie mooi weer hebben, genieten van elkaars gezelschap en dat jullie heerlijk uitgerust, zongebruind en heel terug komen  :Wink: 

@ Barbara,
Het komt wel goed met mijn rust hoor  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik hoop dat het lukt met inpakken  :Wink:  Had je op je profiel al fijne vakantie gewenst, maar bij deze alsnog een heeeeeele fijne vakantie gewenst!!!

@ Kanninga,
Huis schoon maken is ook belangrijk  :Wink: 
Wat voor hondje heb je? 

@ Agnes,
Heerlijk zeg een dagje helemaal niets doen en lekker tot rust komen!  :Wink: 
Handig dat je woefkes dag en nacht in en uit kunnen lopen!

Vandaag heerlijk bij Ruben wakker geworden, samen ontbeten en gedoucht, hij ging naar school en ik naar huis. Thuisgekomen was Heavy aan t rammelen, hij had drinken en eten nodig dus heb ik dat gegeven en sindsdien zit hij op mijn schouder/in mijn nek. Ik heb dingen in mijn plakboek geplakt, het aanrecht opgeruimd, opbergdoos met mn fotoalbums en plakboek op zolder gezet, in mijn slaapkamer wat behang eraf gepoogd te halen, met mijn broertje bijgekletst, met Ruben afgesproken wat we elkaar voor onze verjaardagen geven, was van zolder opgeruimd en ben nu aan het bijlezen en reageren hier. Vanavond ga ik met mijn paps naar een concert van Boudewijn de Groot in de Oosterpoort (Groningen) en dan gaan we daarna nog even ergens drankje doen!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben nu aan het ontbijten en om 11 uur begint bodypumpin dus ga zo naar de sportschool want moet ook nog cardio van te voren doen...

----------


## Sylvia93

> Syl, enog idee hoe je examen verlopen is???
> 
> Vandaag was het plan om weer te gaan rijden met Drop, maar even zien hoe ik me later op de dag voel, anders gaat het hem niet worden.


Natuurkunde was érg moeilijk, maar heb niet het idee dat ik m compleet vernaggeld heb, dus hoop op wel een 5 minimaal, dan ben ik ook tevreden  :Smile:  Ik ga t merken 17 juni!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik hoop met je mee dat je een 5 of hoger hebt! Wachten duurt altijd lang en zeker op dingen als cijfers  :Frown: 

Samen met mijn buurvrouw en nog 2 vrouwen hebben ik net een uur gebodypumped, was erg leuk maar wel zwaar! :EEK!:  Daarna nog gezellig kopje koffie gedronken en morgen om 08:45 zou ik bij de buurman en buurvrouw zijn en gaan we naar de landmachtdagen, hun zoon werkt daar en een goede vriend van mij ook, wel fijn dat ik kan meerijden want anders zou ik een uur in de trein moeten reizen in mijn uppie  :Smile: 
Ik heb net Heavy eruit gelaten, want die was al de hele ochtend aan het rammelen en tingelen ondanks dat hij schoon water en nieuw eten heeft gehad. Papa en broertje slapen beide nog. Zo meteen douchen, vandaag nog boodschappen met papa doen, nogmaals een wasmachine draaien want die heeft niemand gister opgehangen dus dat stinkt nu en dan deze keer het wel ophangen, verder weet ik niet wat ik ga doen en vanavond niet al te laat op bed.

----------


## Agnes574

Maak er gewoon nog een leuke dag van Luuss  :Wink: .
Véél plezier morgen!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Syll,
Ik duim voor je mee dat het 5+ en zijn!!
Dat wachten is zenuwslopend vond ik altijd  :Smile: .

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja ik doe mijn best, maar voel me niet helemaal fijn...
Morgen wordt zeker wel leuk, ik ga meerijden in een tank en hopelijk andere voertuigen (heb ik vorig jaar ook gedaan), de stormbaan proberen (kan ik mijn energie pogen om te zetten en kijken of het dit keer beter gaat dan vorig jaar), de klimtoren in (heerlijk ontspannend vind ik dat) en ik wil dit keer ook een schietsimulatie doen want die heb ik de vorige keer gemist en natuurlijk even kijken bij mijn buurjongen en goede vriend hoe zij zo druk aan het werk zijn  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat jij ook een leuke dag en leuk weekend gaat hebben!

----------


## Agnes574

@Luuss,Hopelijk voel je je snel wat 'fijner'!!

Ik zal ook mijn best doen  :Wink: , ga een rustig en 'rustend' weekeind tegemoet en dat zie ik volledig zitten  :Big Grin: .

Alléé soldaat Luuss; véél plezier morgen en 'verover' die stormbaan  :Wink: .
 :Big Grin:  Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag en Luuss,

Dankjewel allebei!! Wachten is idd zenuwslopend, pfoeh 17 juni duurt nog best lang, het is nog nieteens 1 juni!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Heerlijk dat je een rustig en rustend weekend tegemoet gaat, geniet er lekker van!
En 'soldaat' Luus verovert de stormbaan wel even hoor  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Wachten is zeker zenuwslopend! Ik hoop dat je in de tussentijd genoeg afleiding vind en hebt  :Wink: !

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Tis te hopen van wel  :Smile:  Als het weer een beetje meezit ga ik lekker bruinbakken!  :Big Grin:  Ben mn witte melkfleskleurtje alweer hélemaal zat, ben nu helemaal raar, mn voeten zijn bruin (mét afdruk van mn teenslippers xD) bovenkant borsten zijn bruin (inclusief witte strepen) en mn benen zijn... Melkfles!  :Big Grin: 

Om t maar weer on-topic te brengen, wat ga ik vandaag nog doen, hmm vanaaf bij mn vriend zitten, film Epic Movie kijken, en slapen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Wat ik vandaag allemaal heb gedaan;niet veel een beetje inkopen gaan doen en even de stad in getrokken om een bermuda om te ruilen.Had Vrijdag gaan zien voor een bermuda geen zin om een te passen,met gevolg te klein :EEK!: Vandaag terug de stad in "mijn ventje" kon er niet echt om lachen :Confused: 
Hij zei;kan je dat gewoon nu niet passen ter plekke.Weet wel dat hij gelijk heeft,maar ik was zo moe/rugpijn dat ik geen zin had om te passen.En ik had er echt een nodig voor op verlof.

Morgen word het voor mij echt een rustdag,enkel tegen de avond naar mijn ouders gaan eten is weer lang geleden.En zo hoef ik morgen ook niet te koken :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Veel plezier morgen he,en wees voorzichtig hopelijk voel je je dan wat beter :Smile: 

@Syl,

17juni is idd nog even,maar je moet er niet aan denken dat zal het er vlug zijn.Zal voor jou duimen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): "nee"zal een kaarsje voor u branden dat ge geslaagd bent.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Onassa



----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Wat lief! Thanks  :Big Grin:  

@ Onassa,

Haha X-factor, geen idee heb het niet gekeken, ook niet gevolgd eerlijk gezegd, kijk eigenlijk alleen Popstars (nja stiekem alleen de voorrondes omdat die gewoon geniaal zijn)
Heb persoonlijk ook niets met de juryleden van X-factor, Gordon vind ik maar een vreemd mannetje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..

----------


## dotito

Vandaag heb ik niet veel gedaan,heb lekker een rustig dagje voor mezelf genomen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Oh lijkt me heerlijk!

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Ik was echt kapot vandaag dacht van foert!! doe van helemaal niks....en heeft me deugd gedaan ook.
Heb van de week heel de week bezig geweest met die koffers in te pakken pffff.....
Zal blij zijn dat ik kan vertrekken....Dinsdag :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En heb jij nog veel gedaan vandaag?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Oh lekker! En dinsdag al op vakantie! Heerlijk ff weg!
Heb vandaag zelf niet veel gedaan, vannacht bij mn vriend geslapen (slechte nacht naast bouwvakker :Stick Out Tongue: ) vanmiddag thuis geweest mn nagels gelakt (mocht wel weer ns tijd worden) vanavond weer bij mn vriend gezeten, mn cooler van mn laptop kapte ermee dus heb hem er ff na laten kijken en nu doet ie t weer. Samen Evan Almighty gekeken en een stukje van iets met Mexico (film met Antonio Banderaz, ben de titel kwijt) Nu weer lekker thuis, straks mn bedje in en genieten van een nacht goed slapen! Heb verder niet veel gedaan aangezien ik al ruim 2 dagen met misselijkheid en last van mn buik loop. Vooral als ik stilzit/lig wordt ik erg misselijk, of als ik iets eet. Vervelend, maar zal wel weer overgaan, straks mn bed in met een paar paracetamolletjes, en dan slaap ik wel goed. Hoop ik..!

----------


## Agnes574

Oei Syll, hopelijk voel je je snel beter!!

Ik moet nog wat was en droog doen vandaag en vanavond moet ik met 2 van m'n wfks naar de hondentrimschool .... zal een vermoeiend avondje worden (ppfff; van 18u tot 22u15 op een stoel zitten kijken en 'meebabbelen') ... maar ja; belofte maakt schuld  :Wink: !!
Hierna nog 2 keer en dan ist gedaan gelukkig!! Hopelijk staan de 2 woefkes eind juni mooi in hun 'zomervacht'  :Wink: .

Fijne dag iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Nu helemaal NIKS meer,vandaag word het chinees voor eten,en voor de rest wat lekker bijkletsen met de dochter.Dan nog wat even tv kijken/lezen en daarna VROEG bed in.Denk dat ik vanavond een half slaappilletje ga nemen,zo eentje zal wel geen kwaad kunnen.Zo ben ik zeker dat ik wat kan slapen.

Voel me echt heel moe,zal echt BLIJ ZIJN dat ik in GRIEKENLAND zit.JOEPI DE POEPPIE!!!! :Stick Out Tongue: Lekker genieten/lekker luieren ja weet het ben jullie een beetje aan verwateren he! :Big Grin: 

Kan echt goed gebruiken 'verlof,is al een paar jaar geleden dat we zijn weggeweest,word gewoon een rustig verlof.We gaan wel wat een en ander afzien maar wel echt op gemakske naargelang wat de rug zegt.Niets moet alles mag ken je dat.(he he)

Bij deze wens ik jullie nog heel veel liefs toe.

Lieve Groet Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Tot nu toe helaas geen verbetering  :Frown:  De hele dag vandaag echt bagger gevoeld, vanaf het moment dat ik mn bed uit kwam, en nu nog steeds. Mn buik is ontzettend gevoelig, en heb echt last van een onverklaarbare pijn, misselijkheid is ook afschuwelijk. Kan er nu ook niet tegen om in de auto te zitten, vanmiddag met vriend ff weggeweest maar t voelde afschuwelijk, daarna meteen plat op de bank geploft. Snap ook echt niet waar die pijn en die misselijkheid vandaan komt, naar de huisarts ga ik niet zo snel aangezien ik zo goed als altijd teruggestuurd wordt met neem maar een paracetamol. Maar zou het misschien aan het te lang doorslikken van de pil kunnen liggen? Lijkt mij van niet omdat ik m altijd doorslik en 1x om de zoveel maanden stop, meestal krijg ik op een geven moment ook wel last dat ik echt ongesteld moet worden, maar ook dit niet.. Geniale timing ook nu ik nog een examen moet maken morgen.. Als k mn vriend nog spreek vandaag vraag k aan hem ook wel even waar t aan kan liggen (meneer is zo bijdehand dattie nieteens iets gemerkt heeft de hele dag, óf ik ben gewoon goed in het doen alsof er niets aan de hand is :Stick Out Tongue: )

@ Do,

Fijne vakantie meid! Lekker van genieten!

Wat ik nu nog ga doen? Pff leren voor scheikunde, voor hoeverre het nog mogelijk is, voel me echt bagger maar moet écht gaan leren! Dus ff doorzetten. Gelukkig morgenochtend ook nog de hele ochtend de tijd om te leren maar toch.. Wil gewoon klaar zijn met leren!

----------


## Onassa

Syl, heel veel succes morgen he!!!!

Vanavond met manlief een flinke boswandeling gemaakt van 11 kilomter....man, ben kapot.
En jullie weten misschien op de Hoge Veluwe is niets vlak, allemaal bult op bult af.
Maar we hebben weer veel wild gespot en dat maakt het altijd extra de moeite waard.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Thanks!!  :Smile:  Heerlijk t laatste dagje morgen, aan de ene kant kijk ik ertegenop, maar aan de andere kant ben ik blij dat het bijna over is! Morgen na school naar vriend, ga 's avonds met m mee naar de schietvereniging, daarna blijf ik bij m slapen, dus dats al een goed begin van mn eerste vakantiedagje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

*@ Syl,*
Misschien op je sportschool even een zonnebank nemen???
Hoe was Epic Movie? Ik heb hem zelf nog nooit gezien...
Haha ik kijk ook alleen soms de voorrondes van Idols, X-factor ed om te kijken wat voor vreemde types zich opgegeven hebben  :Wink:  Morgen is hier braderie, deze week hebben we namelijk feestweek en rara wie er als 'special guest' wat komt zingen morgen... Total Roef (ja die van Roef en Marian whahaa lekker kansloos  :Wink: )
Gezellig dat je zoveel bij je vriend bent geweest en samen films hebt gekeken en fijn dat je nagels eindelijk mooi gelakt zijn. Die film was Once Upon A Time In Mexico met Antonio Banderas en Johnny Depp  :Wink:  Wel minder dat je steeds misselijk bent, hopelijk is dat inmiddels beter geworden! Hoe ging je laatste examen en hoe was het op de schietvereninging? Daar was je al lang niet geweest of wel?!
*
@ Diane,*
Haha geeft niet dat je niet alles bijleest hoor  :Wink: 
Leuk dat je zoveel bij je paarden bent en dat ze het allebei zo goed doen!
Goed zeg dat je 11km gewandeld hebt! Even lekker die frisse lucht, heerlijk in de natuur zijn en al die wilde dieren zijn klinkt me als muziek in de oren!  :Wink: 

*@ Agnes,*
Hopelijk is het allemaal gelukt met was en droog dingen doen!
Hoe ging het op de trimschool? Hondjes mooi getrimd en vriendin geslaagd?
Ja belofte maakt schuld...
Hopelijk heb je geen terugslag ondervonden en gaat het (zover mogelijk) goed met je!

*Vandaag* ga ik helemaal niks meer doen. Ik heb alweer het halve huishouden gedaan en dat vind ik wel genoeg. Als het goed is hoef ik morgen geen huishoudelijke dingen te doen, dus ga ik lekker met een vriendin naar het bos hier (Appelbergen Haren) lopen en dan gezellig picknicken en genieten van de natuur, rust en elkaars gezelschap, zijn we beide wel aan toe!

----------


## Sylvia93

@Luuss,

Haha ja die voorrondes zijn echt geniaal! Met popstars dit jaar doet er ook iemand mee wie ik ken, dus ga het zeker even volgen, ben wel benieuwd of ze 'kansloos' is of écht talent heeft  :Wink: 

Epic Movie is echt een enorme leuke film! Heb echt dubbelgelegen, geniaal in elkaar gezet dmv allerlei films (Chronicles of Narnia/Pirates/Nacho Libre etc etc) Hij is echt het kijken waard!
En dat was die andere film idd! Vond m een beetje moeilijk te volgen, heb m dus ook niet afgekeken, tis niet bepaald mijn genre qua film helaas.. Gaat nu weer beter met me hoor, was vast stress  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  laatste examen ging niet zo best (zie vandaag voel ik me). En idd was n tijdje geleden, maar daarom was t ook weer des te gezelliger, en voor het eerst geschoten met een 'zwaar kaliber'. Enorme knal, had t idee straks vlieg k naar achter, maar viel allemaal reuze mee, was best leuk eigenlijk!

Zou trouwens echt dekking gaan zoeken op die braderie hoor, heb die gasten een paar keer gezien op tv, en ik vind ze AFSCHUWELIJK (zouden ze t weer proberen dit jaar bij Popstars??). Loop er graag een paar landjes voor om, om die 2 (of in dit geval 1 deel) te ontlopen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Leuk dat iemand die je kent mee gaat doen, hopelijk als ze echt graag wil komt ze wel verder  :Smile: 
Een voormalig goede vriendin (nu kennis) gaat meedoen aan So You Think You Can Dance, alleen altijd als ik haar zie loopt ze op krukken of heeft ze haar hand/pols/arm in verband omdat er iets gebroken/gekneusd is omdat ze weer eens tijdens dansen tijdens uitgaan op der bek ging, dus zie haar echt niet meedoen...
Ja k had van Epic Movie wel voorstukjes gezien.
Leuk dat je voor t eerst geschoten hebt met een 'zwaar kaliber' en dat de terugslag meeviel  :Smile: 
Haha nou t is nu alleen die Roef, want Roef en Marian hebben ruzie ofzo hoorde ik een buurvrouw zeggen, maar idd ik zoek wel dekking  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha das wel lullig als je dr altijd ziet terwijl er iets gebroken of gekneusd is, lijkt me ook voor haar niet echt ehm goed.

Weet zelf trouwens ook niet wie ik nou erger vind, die Roef óf die Marian, wss zijn ze beide gewoon even erg. Zou het knap vinden als ie publiek zou krijgen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Beide even erg en ik heb geen idee of er mensen naar die Roef zij gaan kijken...
Heb je je nieuwe nagellak al op een wheel gezet?

Vandaag ga ik nog douchen en naar een goede vriend van mij. Ben helemaal klaar met al dat geregel  :Confused:  Morgen fitnessen en 's avonds op Gideon (festival in Groningen) werken en zondag ook op Gideon werken en dan 's avonds Vive La Fete (band) kijken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga vandaag een beetje 'zonnen' .... kan wel wat 'kleur' gebruiken  :Big Grin: !

Luuss, véél plezier komend weekeind!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha mag hopen voor die mensen van niet  :Stick Out Tongue:  Je zou maar een permanente oorbeschadiging eraan over houden *oeps*. En heb de lakken er opgezet ja! Ze zijn echt héél mooi, heb ook al een hele lange tijd een matte topcoat om je eigen lakjes mat te maken, maar heb er eigenlijk nooit iets meegedaan, toch maar eens proberen vandeweek! *of gewoon even uitproberen op iemand anders hehe*

Veel plezier op het festival én naar de band kijken!

Ga vandaag verder niet veel meer doen, beetje tv kijken denk ik, nog wat achter de pc doen, een beetje gezellig maken iig  :Smile:  Hele middag al lekker wezen zonnen, dus begin eindelijk een beetje van mn melkkleurtje af te komen :Big Grin: !

----------


## Agnes574

BBQ-en  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
En al een beetje bij gebruind?  :Wink: 
Oh heerlijk BBQ-en!

@ Syl,
Super dat de lakjes echt heel mooi lijken!  :Big Grin:  
Heb je die matte topcoat al uitgeprobeerd?
Al een beetje gebruind na dit zon rijke weekend?!

Vandaag ga ik weinig meer doen, ben nog aan het bijkomen van het leuke weekend op Gideon!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Nee nog niet! Ga ik binnenkort doen, zit erover na te denken om te beginnen met bloggen, wil daar nog evenmet vriendlief over overleggen, is voor mij een leuke bezigheid aangezien ik me best verveel nu ik dus tot september vakantie heb!
Heb al een beetje een bruin kleurtje hoor! Was echt heerlijk, jammer dat het nu weer minder is  :Frown:

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag met Drop en Onassa op pad geweest.
Onassa werd gtereden dor mijn stalgenootje, maar in het bos moest ze er wel af, beest werd gek van de muggen, kon alleen nog maar bokken en slaan.
Gelukkig op de harde weg tussen de weilanden waar veel wind stond ging het wel goed.

Vanavond mijn nagels weer even bij gewerkt.
Was al weer wat uitgroei en wat verkleuring dus maar weer een nieuw laagje acryl erop, ziet er nu weer netjes uit.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je een beetje bruin geworden bent  :Wink: 
Ben benieuwd wat vriendlief van je blog idee vind?!

@ Diane,
Leuk dat je er met de paarden en en stalgenootje op uit bent geweest, even uitwaaien kan heerlijk zijn  :Wink:  Wel jammer dat Onassa zoveel last had van de vliegen  :Frown: 
Ook al met je nagels bezig geweest, ik heb op mn eigen nagels ook zo'n glanslaagje gesmeerd  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag ga ik uitwaaien met een vriend aan zee in t hoge noorden  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Klinkt allemaal héérlijk ... paardrijden, uitwaaien aan zee .... 
Ik hou me vandaag rustig; gister mijn huis gestoft en gestofzuigd, wassen en drogers gedraaid en opgeruimd, naar de avondmarkt geweest; vandaag even 'pas op de plaats'; al hoop ik nog wel een lange wandeling met de wfks te kunnen doen (hopelijk blijft het droog  :Wink: ).

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Hij vind het wel leuk! Hij gaat me vanavond ermee helpen  :Smile:  Altijd wel handig iemand die veel van pc's weet! Vooral met de Header heb ik m wel nodig  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hoop dat je inmiddels alweer thuis bent, want hier giet het van de regen en onweerd het! Lijkt me niet de perfecte omstandigheden voor een strandwandeling helaas.. Heb nu alweer heimwee naar het lekkere weer!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Pff ja als je zoveel gedaan hebt gister kun je beter even rustig aan doen  :Wink:  Hopelijk bleef het droog tijdens de wandeling met de Woefkes!

@ Syl,
Leuk dat hij je mee gaat helpen!
Nou we hebben aan zee regen gehad en op de terugweg over landweggetjes ook totdat we op de snelweg in de file stonden in de brandende zon, maarja t was wel even een welkome afleiding om even er tussen uit te zijn...

----------


## gossie

Dag allen.

Wat gaan we morgen doen? Ik leef vandaag, nu.! Niet gisteren maar ook niet morgen, eigenlijk wel een beetje morgen. We mogen gaan stemmen. Wat ik alleen belangrijk vind, is dat wij mogen stemmen. Er zijn genoeg landen waar de mensen niet mogen stemmen, en leven onder een dictatuur.

Maar diegene die een coalitie vormen, zullen het nooit goed doen volgens menigeen. Maar belangrijk is dat wij wel mogen stemmen.

Op de dag vandaag; [NU] kijk ik ook altijd even een ogenblikje naar morgen wat ik ga doen. Buiten dat stemmen ga ik een dagje uit met de familie. Ik zie er wel tegenop, maar ga wel. Een dagje in Noord-Holland.

Ik wens een ieder die dit leest, een succesvol, rustige dag toe.

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Gossie.

ik ga zeker morgen ook stemmen!!!
en daarvoor eerst met een stalgenootje en haar paard naar een paranormaal genezer/kraker.
Daarna nog iemand een paardrijles op drop geven en dan zien we wel weer verder.
Ik kijk ook per dag aan wat ik wel/niet kan en daar leef ik naar.

Groetjes,
Diane

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha dan kom ik dus even zielig aanzetten met het feit dat ik nieteens mág stemmen!
Ah heb genoeg te doen morgen, moet samen met vriendlief een matras ophalen, als het hem lukt om een busje te krijgen, verder denk nog wat met mn nagels doen, zijn wel weer aan wat nieuws toe en verder werken aan mn blog  :Smile: 

@ Gossie,

Gezellig met de familie! Waar ga je precies heen in Noord-Holland? Woon er zelf ook, en er zijn best leuke plaatsjes bij!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah das ook niet prettig al die regen! Lekker lullig dan ook weer dat je daarna wel zon kreeg!

Tis zo goed als gelukt met de blog, zijn alleen nog niet tevreden over de header, gaan morgen nieuwe foto's maken, want het idee van de header is wel leuk, maar de achtergrond is een beetje blegh.. Dit is m trouwens geworden: www.nailartcreations.blogspot.com .

Straks lekker slapen, morgen kijken of we met een busje het nieuwe matras van vriendlief op kunnen halen, en dan nageltijd!

----------


## Onassa

Hey Syl, leuk gedaan joh!!!!

Zometeen eenstalgenootje ophalen, trailer aan koppelen, zien dat we haar paard erin krijgen end an naar een paranormaal geneer/kraker.
En uiteraard vandaag *stemmen!!!*
Vanmiddag een stalgenootje les geven en verder zien we wel.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Ik ga ook stemmen, dat is idd belangrijk!
Veel plezier/succes bij je familie vandaag!

@ Diane,
Waarom komt er een paranormaal genezer/kraker bij je paarden? 
Leuk dat je iemand paardrijles op Drop gaat geven  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Succes met matras vinden, nagels lakken en blog maken!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Mjah ach dat was het positieve gedeelte van de dag, zie maar bij vandaag voel ik me...  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat het lukt met foto's maken vandaag! Site ziet er leuk uit hoor  :Smile: 

@ Diane,
Succes met de paarden, de paardrijles en stemmen! Hopelijk lukt het allemaal  :Smile: 

Vandaag ga ik... douchen, mijzelf bij elkaar rapen, zometeen naar de stad om met mijn broertje en een vriend te shoppen voor een laptop voor mijn broertje en stemmen!

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen om boodschappen ... en hopelijk een wandeling met de wfks!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag thuis wat bezig zijn (groot aqua schoonmaken hoop ik) en vanavond even naar een verjaardagsfeestje ....

----------


## dotito

lekker aan strand liggen  :Big Grin:  liefs Do

----------


## Onassa

> @ Diane,
> Waarom komt er een paranormaal genezer/kraker bij je paarden? 
> Leuk dat je iemand paardrijles op Drop gaat geven


Nee, daar hadden we heen zullen gaan met het paard van een stalgenootje, maar peerd wilde met geen mogelijkheid de trailer in, dsu het hele feest is niet door gegaan.

----------


## Onassa

> lekker aan strand liggen  liefs Do


Ja hoor....zij wel! :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Het was een leuke, natte dag. Wel geslaagd. We zijn in Volendam geweest.
Hopelijk komt de zon weer, want die buien ben ik alweer zat.

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen hoop ik te kunnen rusten  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hahaha .... die Do toch ... niet te schatten!!
Hier regent het volop, dus veel wandelen met de wfks zal er niet inzitten ... de zwarte 'haat' regen  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Boodschappen doen staat op het programma en iets lekkers koken... wat weet ik nog niet!

----------


## gossie

Morgenochtend eerst uitslapen (met een zo-nodig). Vanmorgen was wel erg vroeg, na een slechte nacht.  :Wink: ):
En morgen kruid wat niet gewenst is (onkruid) uit mijn tuintje trekken.! Hopelijk is het droog.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier morgen ook uitslapen pff, wil eigenlijk mn bed in, maar iets houdt me tegen waardoor ik nu dus om bijna kwart voor 2 's nachts nog lig te niksen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Morgen voetbal kijken geloof ik. Ga niet zo heel laat mn bed uit, huis van vriendlief heeft een poetsbeurt nodig, en meneer is zelf weg en niet zo poetserig geloof ik :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
En moet toch iets doen.. Ondertussen nog steeds aan het afwachten op de uitslagen van 17 juni, pff wachten duurt lang!

----------


## Onassa

Gister een dagje niks gedaan, was/ben niet erg lekker.
Vandaag wil ik eigenlijk wel weer naar de paarden, maar of mijn lijf wil, even afwachten of ik me later op de dag wat beter ga voelen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga straks naar de kapper!!

Het is veel te lang (als ik tegen een leuning zit kan ik mijn hoofd niet draaien, daar mijn haar dan vastzit tussen rug en leuning) ... heb er vannacht van wakker gelegen hoe en wat ik wil/verwacht van de kapper; dus straks naar de kapper!!!
Duimen hé; ik heb een soort van kapper-fobie > vind dat even eng als naar de tandarts gaan :EEK!:  ... stom hé; ik zit daar altijd met de zenuwen!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Zal allemaal wel goed komen :Big Grin: , vanavond denk ik; waar heb ik me druk om gemaakt!! :Embarrassment: 

Fijn weekeind iedereen :Smile: !
Xx Ag

----------


## Onassa

Ohhh Agnes!!!!
Laat er niet teveel afhalen he????
Zonde....ik ben gek op lang haar maar je moet er geen last van hebben.
Je kunt het 's nachts ook in een vlecht doen.
Ben benieuwd hoe het geworden is en of je er tevreden mee bent.
Ik vind kapper gaan altijd heerlijk.....in tegenstellig op de tandarts.
Jij ook fijn weekend meid!

Liefs Diane

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Oeh! Ben benieuwd hoe het gaat worden!

Ben zelf ook een persoon van lang haar, mijn haar hangt ong 7-10 cm boven mn kont haha, maar moet wel zeggen dat ik het zomers vaak in een staart/knot heb. Zoveel haar is eigenlijk best warm!

Verder ga ik vandaag niet veel meer doen, moeten even postzegels halen, en voetbal kijken denk ik  :Stick Out Tongue:  Had ook eigenlijk allang ongesteld moeten zijn (maandag gestopt met pil, normaal ben ik het dan maximaal woensdag) en nu dus nog steeds niets.. Nja nog maar ff afwachten dan maar  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Is het allemaal gelukt voor boodschappen, wandelen met Woefkes en rust te nemen?

@ Diane,
Jammer dat het niet lukte  :Frown:  Kan die genezer niet op stal komen dan eventueel?

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat het leuk was in Volendam  :Smile:  Gelukkig is het niet meer zo nat en wat zonniger, komende week wordt het nog beter  :Smile:  Pff ja stom he dat onkruid altijd maar weer terug komt... Succes met het verwijderen!

@ Syl,
Vervelend dat je niet in slaap kwam, misschien toch teveel aan het nadenken?
Hopelijk kun je je een beetje bezig houden tot je de uitslag binnen hebt!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Is het gelukt met grote schoonmaak en iets lekkers maken?
Hoe is het naar de kapper gaan bevallen? Ben je tevreden met het resultaat?
Ik begrijp wel waarom je liever niet naar de kapper gaat, was ook nooit tevreden bij kappers totdat de zus van een vriend mij ging knippen maar zij woont nu in Spanje en dus doet mijn ex het nu en daar ben ik tevreden mee  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Geniet lekker van heerlijk aan het strand liggen!

@ Diane,
Vervelend dat je je niet zo lekker voelde  :Frown:  Hoop dat het nu beter met je gaat en dat je lekker bij de paarden kon zijn of op ze gereden hebt!

@ Syl,
Ja zomers een staart in of knotje is wel zo lekker, anders gaat het zo plakken... 
Heb je echt voetbal gekeken?? Ik heb nog niks gezien, behalve veel versierde huizen en mensen  :Wink: 

Vandaag ben ik met mijn paps nar de braderie/rommelmarkt in Annen geweest, veel dingetjes gekocht, mijn oom en tante nog gezien, frisse neus gehaald en heerlijk in de zon gelopen  :Smile:  Net even was opgeruimd en wasmachine aangezet. Onze Heavy is eruit, heeft al hapjes van mijn broodje met kaas gehad en verder lekker rustig aan doen is het plan.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja heb écht voetbal gekeken! Niet alles hoor, zoiezo wel de allereerste wedstrijd van Zuid-Afrika -- Mexico. Vond het nogal een slap wedstrijdje eigenlijk, die gasten kunnen de bal niet goed naar elkaar overspelen. Toen die avond ook nog een wedstrijd (ben alweer vergeten wie dat waren) Gisteravond 2e helft van een wedstrijd (jep ben ook alweer kwijt wie dát waren) en vanmiddag Ghana -- Servië. En morgen natuurlijk Nederland, daar kom je eigenlijk niet onderuit  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vanmiddag de kooien van mn konijn/cavia schoongemaakt, en voor de rest dus voetbal gekeken, vanavond ga ik een film op tv kijken (Cheaper By the Dozen, leuke film!) en morgen bij mn vriend hangen, en de hele dag als serveerster rondlopen omdat de mannen bier willen en niets van de wedstrijd willen missen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja denk het ook, ongemerkt ben je toch wel bezig met het feit dat het wel heel fijn zo zijn als ik gewoon zou slagen, en wachten duurt énorm lang! Dus meer kan ik eigenlijk niet doen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Dan had je je tijd dus beter anders kunnen besteden  :Wink: 
Mijn broertje kwam net thuis en zei ook al dat de wedstrijden weinig soeps waren, enige die wat was was Zuid-Korea tegen Griekenland (2-0) maar die had hij nou juist niet helemaal gezien... En ik heb nog steeds niks gezien van het hele WK muv versierde huizen en mensjes  :Wink: 
Ow ja kooi schoonmaken moet ook zo af en toe! Ja die film is best leuk  :Smile: 
Veel plezier morgen bij je vriend, hoop dat ze niet vinden dat je teveel in de weg loopt als je hun hun drinken brengt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja wachten duurt altijd lang!  :Frown:  Kon je maar in een tijdmachine stappen of in een glazen bol kijken om te kijken wat het gaat worden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

Morgen ga ik nog wat verder relaxen,en ga ik op mijn gemakske mijn valies uitladen.
En de komende dagen de was en de plas :EEK!:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja rust idd maar uit van de vakantie en de reis!
Draai morgen maar 1 was met dingen die jullie echt nodig zijn, de rest komt later wel hoor!  :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Ja rust allemaal maar lekker uit is goed voor je!  :Big Grin: 

Maar ik moet morgenvroeg er weer gewoon om half 8 uit en dan naar school toe.. echt geen zin. Als goed is gaan we wel om half 2 in de aula WK kijken dat is dan ook het enigste leuke .. Blij als ik volgende week stageweek heb  :Big Grin: 

Dus morgen ga ik na school toe,wk kijken& dan weer internetten of misschien wel zonnen ligt eraan of het warm in  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilona,
Succes morgen! 

Ik ga morgen; een was doen, afwasmachine draaien, een sollicitatie doen, moet rekeningen over maken, mijn slaapkamer ook eens een keer stofzuigen/schoonmaken maar ik zie wel of ik daar aan toe kom  :Confused:  En verder net als vandaag pijn hebben; spierpijn in mijn benen en buik van bodypumpin, rugpijn van chronische rugpijn en een beetje hartzeer achja ik bijt me er wel doorheen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Jeetje ben je alweer terug meid?? We willen alles weten he!!  :Smile:  Maar ga eerst maar ff lekker uitrusten!

@ Ilonaa,

Ah wees blij dat jullie het WK mogen kijken, veel scholen doen niet mee en gaan gewoon les geven, er zijn ontzettend veel mensen die gaan spijbelen, óók docenten!! Gelukkig heb ik al vakantie dus kan ik gewoon lekker samen met vriendlief kijken. ( en wss een paar van zn vrienden, dat gaat dus een hele middag bier serveren worden)

@ Luuss,

Hoe gaat het tot nu toe met solliciteren? Al een beetje geluk gehad? Ah je hebt een beetje té fanatiek gebodypumpt met al die spierpijnen nu? Ach ja hartzeer, you'll survive it! Weet zeker dat het helemaal goed gaat komen!

Wat ik morgen ga doen, vriendlief helpen met huispoetsen, voetbal kijken, 's avonds badmintonnen (tis alweer een tijd geleden, door mn examens steeds niet geweest, dus eindelijk weer de kans om heen te gaan). En strakjes lekker mn bed opzoeken, ben nog even gezellig met iemand aan het kletsen (amerika, pfoeh tijdsverschil van 6 uur, daar is het nog lekker vroeg  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Lukt voor geen meter  :Frown:  Ja heb dit keer alle buikspieroefeningen gedaan (200+) en dat was voor het eerst, nou had ik dat maar niet gedaan  :Embarrassment:  En ja leuk joh miscommunicaties  :Confused: 

Succes met huis poetsen, doe je ongeveer wat ik ook doe  :Wink:  Hm voetbal ga ik denk ik niet kijken... Hoop dat het badmintonnen na zo'n tijd niet tegenvalt of dat je last krijgt! Ja jammer he soms zulke tijdsverschillen  :Frown:

----------


## Onassa

Ohhh Syl...heb jij zulk lang haar, FOTO!!!! :Wink: 
@Ag, hoe was het bij de kapper, heb je het overleefd meid??? :Wink: 
@Luus....ohhh leuk, braderie, ja die tijd heb je nu weer he?
Wat heb je allemaal op de kop weten te tikken??

Gister hadden we de tv aan, we aten laat en toen Duitsland het eerste doelpunt scoorde hebben we de tv uit gezet en nog lekker in de tuin uitgebreid gegeten(we waren laat terug vanwege de bosrit)
Zometeen naar de schoonheids specialiste, lekkere gezichts behandeling, wenkbrouwen epileren en bovenlip harsen en daarna naar een stalgenootje bij haar ouders voetbal kijken.
Nu maar hopen dat ik me kan inhouden (wat doorgaans niet lukt) en dan kan ik nogal eens vloeken en dat is daar niet echt op zijn plaats omdat het gelovige mensen zijn ......ohjeeee...als me dat maar gaat lukken in het heetst van de strijd :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Daarna nog lekker naar mijn paardjes, effe rijden nog.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de kapper 'overleefd' hoor  :Wink: .
Er is zo'n 10cm af... niet gek veel dus!
Heb het een beetje in laagjes laten knippen en er een warm-donkerbruine kleur op laten zetten (beetje mijn eigen kleur, maar dan intenser).
Ik vind het zelf héél gek, maar ik kan me daar dus absoluut niet ontspannen, zat daar de hele tijd op en top gespannen met gebalde vuisten  :Stick Out Tongue: , maar we hebben het dus overleefd! Ben er weer een half jaar vanaf haha!!!

Ik ken dat; warm weer en los haar gaan bij mij niet samen > op een staart of knot dan!!
Maar nu het geknipt is zit er gelukkig weer 'model' in zodat ik het ook mooi los kan dragen en dat was de bedoeling  :Smile: .

Straks gras maaien mét staart  :Wink: ....

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen staat er gras maaien (hier thuis > vandaag bij schoonmoeder) op het programma ... verder niets gepland.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Ja elke 2 week is er in Annen braderie tot aan september meende ik  :Smile:  Boeken, dvd's, kruiden, kaas, brood en avocadosalade en bieslook-knoflook-rode uit salade hebben we meegenomen  :Smile: 
Oh heerlijk dat jullie lekker uitgebreid in de tuin zijn wezen eten! Was ook wel lekker weer daarvoor! Oh lekker dat je je zo bij de schoonheidsspecialiste laat verwennen  :Wink:  Succes met niet proberen te vloeken tijdens de wedstrijd van vanavond bij die mensen thuis! Veel plezier met rijden op je paardjes! Je hebt echt een drukke dag, hoop dat je morgen geen tegenslag krijgt!

@ Agnes,
Gelukkig maar dat je de kapper overleeft hebt  :Wink: 
Laagjes zijn leuk en een intensere kleur is ook mooi! Ja als er weer meer model in zit heb je toch minder last van die warmte omdat t beter blijft zitten  :Wink: 
Succes met grasmaaien!

----------


## dotito

Weet ik eigenlijk nog niet,gewoon verder nog even genieten.Ventje heeft deze week de late dus heb ik veel tijd voor mezelf(leuk he :Big Grin: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Je blijft ook maar gras maaien zeg! 

@ Do,
Jij gaat dus morgen lekker ontspannen en evt een wasje doen zo te horen  :Wink: 

Ik ga morgen mijn moeder zien, had dat 1,5 week geleden met haar afgesproken, maar mijn hoofd staat er totaal niet na  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Groot gelijk! Nog ff lekker genieten!

@ Luuss,

Ai moeders zien.. Tijdje geleden voor je hè? Kan me er wel wat bij voorstellen dat het nu niet naar je hoofd staat. Ik heb mijn vader al ruim 2 jaar niet meer gezien nu, en zou m ook niet eens meer wíllen zien ook! Succes morgen!

Morgen ga ik iig 's morgens fitnessen, nog even naar mn oma, 's middags denk ik naar vriend toe, het is iig een stuk gezelliger bij hem. Jeetje kom net thuis krijg álleen maar gesnauw omdat ik vergeten was een brief op de post te doen (sja leg die brief dan bij de voordeur waar mn sleutels liggen, zodat ik ze zie, nee leg ze in de kast, valt ook lekker op dan he  :Confused: ) Zus ligt doodchagrijnig in bed te slapen, terwijl alles in dr kamer aanstaat, tv etc, dus ik tegen dr zeggen jezus doe ns een beetje energiebesparender en doe die tv uit als je er toch niet naar kijkt.. Hoppa een halfuur gesnauw terug. Pff heb nu echt enorm spijt dat ik niet bij mn vriend gebleven ben.. Wat een stemming hier.. :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Heb haar 2 maand geleden gezien nadat ik haar dus 1,5 jaar niet gezien had en dat ging redelijk totdat we het over andere dingen gingen hebben dan koetjes en kalfjes... maar bedankt voor je succes wensing  :Smile: 
Ah lekker even fitnessen en dan gezellig bij je oma en missch je vriend langs  :Smile:  Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat je liever even ergens anders bent!

----------


## Onassa

Agnes...kom op, foto'tje he???!!! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Luus, ik ben de tweede helft bij mijn stalgenootje en haar ouders wezen kijken en heb me heel goed kunnen inhouden, knap he???
Heb alleen Drop gereden, stallen ook niet gedaan, doe ik morgen wel uitgebreid.
Het was al zo weer laat en wilde ook nog even lekker thuis kunnen zijn.
Ik had vanavond nog wel effe willen gaan wandelen, maar manlief had er niet zoveel zin in.
Ik merk dat als ik overdags effe niets meer op het programma heb staan ik wat down en rusteloos word.
Dan klopt het denk ik ook wel wat de psych heeft gezegd dat het zo;n 3 tot 6 maanden duurt om de afgelopen zware depressie weer helemaal te boven te komen.
Maar beter dingen willen doen, dan zoals het toen was....niks meer willen.

----------


## Onassa

Morgen een beetje bijtijds naar stal.
het word weer eens hoog tijd dat ik mijn zadels en hoofdstellen ga invetten.....bah...rot werk en moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik dan niet echt zuinig op kijn spullen ben.

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik ben morgen lekker vrij ! Ze hebben herkansing op school en dan zijn wij vrij als je geen herkansing heb , maar ik moest eigenlijk iets afmaken maar dat heb ik mooi weten te verzetten naar woensdag, omdati k morgen zogenaamd een afspraak heb ik die ik niet meer kon verzetten haha.

Ik ga morgen dus gewoon lekker naar Duitsland toe, naar het nieuwe huis van me zus kijken met paps, hoop dat ze al wat opgeschoten zijn ! & lekker broodje bockworst mit curry essen  :Big Grin:  ( ik heb geen duits aangezien ik BL doe, dus ik weet niet of ik het allemaal goed schrijf hihi)

Succes Luus ! 
En jij ook Diane(zo heet je toch?, anders sorry!) met invetten hihi!

----------


## Onassa

Thanx Ilonaa en idd, mijn naam heb je goed onthouden :Wink: 
Jij veel plezier morgen in Duitsland.
Ik heb ook mijn zus in Duitsland wonen.
Ben nog nooit in haar nieuwe huis geweest en ze zal er al wel weer zo'n anderhalf jaar wonen.....oepsss.
Maar het is ook best ver,in Nurnberg en ik krijg nooit mijn hele vee stapel onder de pannen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Heel goed dat je je hebt ingehouden en lekker op Drop gereden hebt!
Jammer dat je man niet wou wandelen, maar vandaag is er een nieuwe dag...
Zeker heel goed dat je dingen wil doen en ondernemen, maar soms is er ook een moment van rust nodig en dat kan inderdaad moeilijk zijn! Was je voor je depressie ook al iemand die graag wat te doen mag hebben? Misschien maar goed dat je gister niet meer toe kwam aan de stallen, dan heb je in elk geval vandaag iets te doen  :Wink:  

Vandaag ga ik mijn moeder om 12uur zien in Groningen, ik zie er tegenop, maar ik zie wel hoe het loopt...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Succes met zadels en hoofdstellen invetten! 
Jammer dat je nog nooit bij je zus geweest bent  :Frown:  Is er niet iemand van je stalgenoten die een dag of een weekend op je paarden kan passen zodat jij naar je zus kan?

@ Ilona,
Lekker dat je vandaag vrij bent en dat je datgene wat je af moest maken kon verzetten! 
Heel veel plezier vandaag in Duitsland! Hopelijk is je zus al wat opgeschoten en hebben jullie veel gezelligheid!
Bedankt voor je succes, ben dat wel nodig  :Embarrassment: 

Morgen ga ik naar mijn beste vriendin. Moet nog even overleggen of we overdag gaan zwemmen, maar 's avonds gaan we samen eten en met vriendinnen een Sex And The City film avond houden met bijbehorende cocktails  :Big Grin:  Daar ben ik na mijn perikelen met Ruben en mijn afspraak vandaag met mijn moeder ook wel aan toe!

----------


## dotito

@Wens jou heel veel succes toe meid,hoop dat het goed gaat meevallen met je moeder.

Vandaag ga ik niet teveel doen,gewoon rustig relaxen en ondertussen tussendoor nog wat oprommelen hier thuis.Iets laten liggen is niet echt aan mij besteed,alleen wanneer ik rugpijn heb(altijd zo typische)
Doe het wel met mate hoor,een beetje oprommelen,beetje lezen,wat relaxen enz....

----------


## Agnes574

Haha Onassa,
Fotootjes kun je zien in mijn album op mijn profiel  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... zoveel verschil is er niet hoor  :Big Grin: 
Daarbij; ik ga niet graag op de foto  :Wink: , dus voorlopig zijn er niet veel zéér recente foto's.

Gister géén gras meer gemaaid (schoonmoeder had het hare zelf afgereden omdat ze wist dat ik naar de trimschool moest en me dus wilde 'ontlasten') .... maar de trimschool was de zwaarste avond tot hiertoe; alle drie mijn woefs stonden op tafel (Maxi werd ook gedaan als oefening voor het examen...), dus één grote drukte, zéér slechte en ongemakkelijke stoelen en véél gebabbel waar ik aan mee moest doen (staat een beetje stom als je niets terugzegd  :Big Grin: ).
Mijn 'rustmomenten' heb ik gecreëerd door af en toe te gaan wandelen met één van de woefkes daar (die al gedaan waren of die even mochten gaan 'plassen'  :Wink: ), dat was wel leuk!!

Toen ik iets na 22u thuiskwam was ik helemaal 'kapot' .... ik dacht daar wel een broodje te eten (en velen mét mij), maar ze hadden die dag juist géén broodjes!!
Thuisgekomen dacht ik; even rusten en dan nog iets lichts eten (had die dag nog niets gegeten!!), maar ik was zo moe en 'slecht' daarvan dat ik zonder iets gegeten te hebben in m'n bed ben gekropen.

Gelukkig was dit de laatste les!!!
Volgende week donderdag zet ik Biki en Loco af voor het examen en ga ik ze na het examen weer halen en dan ist gedaan!!! Gelukkig!!! 

Vandaag dus mijn gras maaien wat érg lang staat ... zal goede 'work-out' zijn  :Wink:  en daarna relaxen  :Smile: .

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen hoop ik helemaal niets te hoeven doen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Dat ruikt altijd zo goed dat gras maaien he!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

He he blij dat ik terug thuis ben,net weer terug van de Apotheek en winkel.Had totaal niets meer in huis,en ventje heeft de late dus moest ik wel naar de winkel om boodschappen.Straks alleen nog koken(bah :Frown: vandaag helemaal geen zin voor.Maar had beloofd dat ik iets warm ging klaar maken.En belofte maakt schuld.Ach zijn maar een paar aard schillen en een bokaal open doen,en een steak bakken zoveel koken is er eigenlijk niet aan.Zolang ik geen pijn heb zit ik er helemaal niets mee in.

----------


## dotito

Van weekend gaan we een bezoekje brengen naar mijn ouders,en een keertje langs mijn schoonmoeder.Normaal doe ik dat altijd zodra ik terug kom van de reis,maar jammer genoeg hebben we er nog totaal geen tijd voor gehad(ventje had de late)
Zo kan ik de cadeautje afgeven,doe ik graag :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): En de verjaardscadeau voor mijn schoonzusje de jongste zus van mijn ventje ze is juist 16 geworden.We hebben voor haar zo sminkkoffertje gekocht van clarins bij tax free.

En zondag gaan we nog eens een keertje naar Nederland(Sluis/Hulst)Naar schijnt hebben ze daar van Dr.Vogel iets van natuurlijke basis menstruasan is specifiek voor pijnlijke maandstonden is in Belgie nog niet te verkrijgen.Hopelijk kan ik het product ginder vinden.
En zo maken een nog eens een dag uitstapje :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Veel plezier dit weekend! Klinkt veelbelovend! 

Hier nog geen plannen van voor het weekend, zaterdag zoiezo wel voetbal kijken, maar voor de rest zie ik het vanzelf wel  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Diane,

Haha als ik het onthoud zal ik vandeweek wel ff een foto maken  :Smile:  

@ Ag,

Mooi dat het gelukt is bij de kapper  :Smile:  Weer een nieuw leuk coupje zo te horen!

Ga verder niet veel meer doen vandaag, vanavond weer het geluk mee te mogen, dus ga me wel vermaken!  :Smile:  Altijd gezellig!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Veel plezier morgen! Geniet ervan!

@ Ag, 

Ook ik hoop dat ik morgen níets hoef te doen, als het weer een beetje meezit lekker zonnen misschien  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Dank u wel meiske,

Zie jij graag voetbal?ikke ni(bah ik haat voetbal)
Vroeger als kind moest dat altijd van mijn pa opstaan op de TV vandaar dat ik daar nu een hekel aan heb.
Mijn ventje ziet dat wel graag.

----------


## dotito

Ooh lekker zonnen zalig,jammer genoeg staat de zon op mijn terras na de middag niet meer.Maar is altijd leuk dat zonnetje schijnt.Heb de laaste weken al genoeg zon gezien.

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag best veel gedaan.
het begon vanmorgen met mezelf eerst eens flink leeg poepen, heerlijk zeg!

Naar stal, stallen gedaan en toen gaan rijden.
Paard af douchen en daarna al mijn hoofdstellen en zadel gesopt en in het vet gezet.....aaahhhh, gruwelijk veel werk wat ik niet leuk vind maar echt hoog nodig was.

Nu vanavond een van mijn honden geknipt, ze heeft chronische huid irritatie en het was weer zo erg.
Heb er een pak af gehaald en dat voor zo'n klein beest....mijn hemel!
Door dat ik best lang bezig ben geweest en in ene rot houding heb gestaan, voel ik nu mijn heup en rug wel heel erg.
maar ja, dier is weer gekortwiekt (ziet er niet uit) en zalf op de pelkken gesmeerd.
Morgen ga ik haar denk ik even wassen.

----------


## Onassa

> @ Diane,
> Succes met zadels en hoofdstellen invetten! 
> Jammer dat je nog nooit bij je zus geweest bent  Is er niet iemand van je stalgenoten die een dag of een weekend op je paarden kan passen zodat jij naar je zus kan?


Een dag zou makkelijk kunnen maar ze woond dus 600 km vandaan en dan ga je niet voor 1 dag.
Dan zou je 1200 km rijden, blijft dan weinig tijd voor bezoek over :Big Grin: 

Morgen ga ik op bezoek bij iemand die ik van heel vroeger ken.
eigenlijk is kennen een groot woord, maar we vonden elkaar bij toeval op hyves en dat klikte meteen en dus ga ik er morgen op de koffie.
Daarna ga ik misschien nog naar de paarden om even te rijden, maar dat zie ik dan wel.

----------


## gossie

Ik hoop dat iedereen vandaag een goede dag heeft gehad.!!!
(vandaag) voor mij ,, maar morgen (is ook vandaag) .. Hoe ingewikkeld kun je het maken voor jezelf, en voor de ander.?

Maar goed, de 16e mei, ga ik met m'n huishouden bezighouden. Het moet gebeuren. (niets moet, dat weet ik.) Maar ik schrijf het wel op , dat het gebeurd. Dus vandaag over een paar uurtjes, doe ik h.h.

En hopelijk zal het me lukken.

groet, gossie

----------


## Sylvia93

Morgen in spanning de uitslag van de examens afwachten  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Helemaal niets,enkel koken omdat mijn ventje de late heeft(alé hij moet eigenlijk werken van 8u 's morgens tot 20u's avonds.Anders zit hij er niets mee in om te helpen,als ik mij niet goed voel.
Daarvoor kon ik is iets kant en klaar klaar maken,maar mijn ventje heeft teveel vetten in zijn bloed.Dus word het allemaal verse kost.
En voor mij is dat dan ook goed,zo kan ik ook wat op mijn voeding letten.Weeg eigenlijk ook een goei 5kilo teveel :Cool:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Nah ik ben geen grote voetbalfan hoor  :Wink:  Enkel Wk's en EK's vind ik leuk om te kijken, omdat je dan echt als landen tegen elkaar speelt, dat vind ik wel erg leuk! Kijk dus eigenlijk maar 1x in de 4 jaar voetbal  :Stick Out Tongue:  Andere wedstrijden interesseren me weinig (bijv wanneer ajax speelt of iets dergelijks, dan vind ik er geen moer meer aan!)

----------


## dotito

Wat ik morgen ga doen weet ik totaal nog niet.

@Syl,

Weet je of je morgen geslaagd bent of niet?
Zal vanavond nog eens een kaarsje voor je branden :Wink: "op goed geluk"

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Ja dat is waar dat is eigenlijk wel zo,WK en EK is zomaar geen voetbal.Ja als je er kan van genieten.Het enige dat ik soms zie is;dat Belgie speelt.Mijn ventje is er helemaal weg van.Dan zit die hier te roepen!!!dat ze een goal maken(kei luid)Yes!!Yes!!! :Big Grin: 
Zodat ik altijd verschiet :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk wordt het een rustig weekeind voor mezelf (vriendlief gaan vissen  :Wink: ) met helemaal niets doen ... mjammie!!

----------


## Agnes574

Huishouden en belastingen... bléégh!

Moet de bedden verschonen, de was draait, de vaatwas draait ook ...
Verder wil ik de douche vandaag of morgen volledig schoonmaken; zal morgen worden,want ik moet vandaag écht die belastingen van vriendlief en mezelf doen  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Haha! België doet niet mee met het WK nu toch? Dus dan valt er eigenlijk idd niet veel te zien.. Grappige hier in de buurt is omdat Turkije zich niet heeft kunnen kwalificeren nu opeens heel veel turkse mensen meejuichen voor NL. Zie je eigenlijk nooit, wel leuk natuurlijk! Mensen zijn ook helemaal gek hier als NL speelt, vriendlief stond op t balkon te toeteren op een oude trompet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Wordt morgen na 3 uur gebeld of ik geslaagd ben, gezakt/herexamen moet doen. Dus op hoop van zegen! Weet verder nog helemaal niets, heb zelf niet echt nagekeken, dus laat me verrassen. Ging met enorme slechte cijfers mn examen in, maar ik heb er wel keihard voor geknokt dus mocht ik het nou niet halen heb ik toch wel een voldaan gevoel dat ik me er echt voor ingezet heb. Lulligste is nu wel dat mn nichtje vandaag gehoord heeft dat zij wél al geslaagd is, natuurlijk hartstikke leuk voor dr, alleen heeft ze niks gedaan.. Ze doet het laagste van het laagste en heeft dus geeneens examens gehad.. Dus als ik wel gezakt ben krijg ik de rest van het jaar te horen: jaa je nichtje kan het wel (terwijl ze eigenlijk dus niets gedaan heeft) Nja hoor het vanzelf, ga mezelf nu natuurlijk ook allemaal rampenscenario's inbrengen door de zenuwen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Lief dat je een kaarsje gaat branden! Hoop dat het gaat werken  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Je zal wel zien  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): dat kaarsje dat gaat helpen!!!Ik heb al veel kaarsjes gebrand en de meeste zijn wensen/op geluk zijn uitgekomen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Hoop het! Kom het morgen wel vertellen hier!

Morgenochtend ga ik eerst even naar de stad en de markt, 's middags komt mn vriend hier zitten omdat ze na 3en gaan rondbellen, dus in de tussentijd gaan we hier maar een film kijken, zodat ik mezelf ff bezig hou  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Komend weekeinde familiedag van de hockey. Ieder team vertegenwoordigd een land. Wij gaan als Japan. Maar voor dat het begint eerst Nederland Japan kijken.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik duim voor je Syll!!

Morgen hoop ik wat boodschappen te kunnen halen en verder hopelijk niets op de planning!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Wat lief! Helaas slecht nieuws, definitief afgewezen, dus ga dit jaar mn diploma niet meer halen. Nu moet ik dus wel een keuze maken welke nogal moeilijk ligt (wil ik op mn eigen school blijven en alle vakken opnieuw doen, of wil ik mn lessen gaan volgen op een andere school met enkel de vakken waarvoor ik gezakt ben met uiteindelijk alsnog een diploma van mn eigen school) pff vind het moeilijk, morgen samen met vriend even overleggen, ik neig nu toch zelf wel een beetje naar het 2e, zoiezo omdat ik dan enkel mn slechste vakken ga volgen, dus daar extra tijd in kan steken, ik dan even een rustig jaar heb dmv niet 5 dagen per week naar school.. Maar aan de andere kant, sja voor een jaar nu weer naar een andere school te gaan.. Pff! Er waren er meer uit mn klas welke definitief afgewezen zijn, een ander meisje had alleen maar onvoldoendes dus zij blijft gewoon op onze school omdat ze zoiezo dus wel alles opnieuw had moeten doen, dus aan overleggen met haar heb ik ook niet veel.. Heb nu iig een beetje hoofdpijn van het denken.

----------


## gossie

@ sylvia,

Jammer voor je, ik had beter gehoopt. Ik wens je veel succes met je keuze, wat je nu gaat doen.! Nieuwe school', of alleen de vakken waarvoor je gezakt bent over doen? En op die school dan blijven. 

Succes en sterkte,

groet, gossie

----------


## dotito

'S middags wat gaan shoppen(ben op zoek naar een jeansvestje),en 's avonds bij mijn ouders gaan eten is weer een tijdje geleden.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Jep helaas, maar had het wel verwacht hoor  :Wink:  Heb mn besluit nu gemaakt, ga volgend jaar de lessen volgen voor de vakken waarvan ik gezakt ben, die moet ik dus gaan volgen op een andere school. Als ik op mn eigen school wil blijven moet ik geheel alles overdoen, en dat vind ik toch weer zonde aangezien het maar om 3 vakken gaat.. 

Morgen ga ik 's morgens even de stad in en 's middags gezellig voetbal kijken. Maandag ga ik mn school bellen voor een afspraak voor de papieren voor de schooloverdracht, en meteen even mn wiskunde examen inkijken voor mn herkansing.

----------


## gossie

Morgen ga ik met mijn oppas hondje een lekker stuk lopen. Even uitwaaien van alles. En even naar vader, vanwege vaderdag. :Smile: 

En de buitenboel (houtwerk) even ontdoen van raggen!!  :Big Grin:  Maandag komt de schilder.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hoop ook voor je dat je rustig aan kan doen!

@ Syl,
Nou avondje ging niet door, want ik was/ben ziek/zwak/misselijk en in pijn en de vriend van mijn beste vriendin was ook ziek dus we gaan het verschuiven naar een andere keer  :Smile: 
Je hebt je er zeker heel hard voor ingezet, alleen jammer dat je niet geslaagd bent! En dat ze gaan zeggen dat jij het niet kan en je nichtje wel terwijl die geen examens heeft gedaan dat klopt echt niet hoor! Fijn dat je een keuze hebt gemaakt over wat je volgend jaar gaat doen  :Smile:  Ik denk dat je er goed aan doet en ik hoop dat je moeder en je vriend je steunen in jou keuze! 
Hoop dat je leuk geshopt heb in de stad  :Wink:  Veel plezier met voetbal kijken en veel succes maandag met schooldingen regelen en examen inkijken!

@ Do,
Ja op vakantie heb je natuurlijk genoeg mooi weer gehad  :Smile:  
En ben je tijdens het shoppen een leuk jeansvestje tegen gekomen? Lekker gegeten bij je ouders?

@ Diane,
Ja dan is een dagje idd niet de moeite waard, maar je kan ook een weekendje heen gaan?! Ik hoop dat je iemand vind die een weekendje voor jou paardjes wil zorgen! 
Hoe was het op de koffie bij iemand die je van vroeger (her)kent?

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop dat het gelukt is om het huishouden te doen! En idd niks moet, maar is wel zo fijn als je niet steeds hoeft te denken dat je er nog was gedaan kan worden of een afwassen ofzo en dat het gedaan is  :Smile: 
Lekker dat je morgen met je oppas hondje een stuk gaat wandelen om lekker uit te waaien! Hopelijk wordt het ook gezellig bij je paps!

Ikzelf ga morgen waarschijnlijk weer niks doen, wordt al bijna knettergek  :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja dat is wel een nadeel hoor, zij is natuurlijk wel geslaagd dus iedereen is supertrots op dr. Nja ach, trek me er niet veel van aan, ik heb de pech dat ik opgescheept zit met een familie met hetzelfde IQ als Bonnie st Clair  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( Hehe niks van overdreven hoor, ze gebruiken bijna in iedere zin : Hullie, Hunnie, hemze etc afschuwelijk!). Ben niet de stad ingeweest want het regende steeds vanmorgen, dus enkel ff boodschappen gedaan en voetbal gekeken, en tussendoor gezellig lopen smsen met iemand want ik viel bijna in slaap tijdens de 1e helft voetbal... Gelukkig was de 2e helft leuker om naar te kijken  :Smile:  Morgen met vaderdag ga ik wss naar vriendlief toe. Heb n klein cadeautje voor m gekocht voor de inrichting van zn huis, dus dat krijgt ie morgen van me.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja begreep dat de wedstrijd niet veel aan was maarja Nederland heeft wel gewonnen...
Hoop dat het gezellig was bij je vriend en dat hij je cadeautje leuk vond!

Morgen even de dokter bellen, want voel me niet beter en hij heeft voor die ene ontsteking niks voorgeschreven 'omdat er niks voor was', maar Ruben had het nagekeken en ikzelf ook en blijkt dat hij ongelijk had  :EEK!:  :Mad:

----------


## dotito

Met mijn dochter wat winkelen,ze heeft nog wat een en ander nodig.

----------


## sietske763

hallo!!!!
ben er weer,
morgen ga ik uitpakken en wassen enz,
iedereen de beste wensen voor morgen!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Gezellig dat je samen met je dochter gaat winkelen!

@ Bar,
Fijn dat je er weer bent! Niet teveel in 1 keer willen doen hoor! Zoals ik eerder tegen Do zei eerst het hoognodige en dan komt de rest, anders heb je zo nog een week vakantie nodig  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Daar heb je wel gelijk in Luuss,

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja als je op vakantie bent geweest om lekker te ontspannen, terwijl dat soms ook stress oplevert met kijken wat je meeneemt, wat je daar wil/kan doen, de reis zelf en de presentjes die je mee terug neemt... dan mag je best 1 of 2 dagen even bijkomen voordat je hals over kop alle was en dingen gaat doen die je wilt/moet doen, want als je dat allemaal in 1 keer gaat doen omdat je wilt dat het opgeruimd is dan kan het maar zo zijn dat je weer een terugslag krijgt en dan is er weer ontspanning nodig...
Heb ik altijd wel op vakantie, de dag van tevoren en de dag na terugkomst plan ik het liefst helemaal niks om alles even op me in te laten werken  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Echt super dat je weer terug bent! Hoop dat je een leuke vakantie gehad hebt??? :Big Grin: 

Morgen ga ik voor de 20ste keer school proberen te bellen.. Grr als ze er dan weer niet is ga ik ze echt dwingen dat ze míj maar een keer teruggaat bellen... Verder ga ik mn vriend zoals bijna iedere dag weer lastigvallen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Poging tot wiskunde leren (snap de ballen niet van kansberekenen..)

----------


## Ronald68

@ Syl,

Misschien kun je de dame in kwestie beter even opzoeken als ze niet te pakken is.

Morgen gewoon weer werken voor 60% en Zaterdag naar de TT!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Succes met pogen die dame aan de telefoon te krijgen en anders zoals Ronald zegt langsgaan?! Ook succes met leren!

@ Ronald,
Hopelijk lukt het werken je  :Wink:  Heel veel plezier zaterdag op de TT!

Morgen maar weer rustig aan doen zoals de afgelopen 1,5 week, wordt er doodmoe van en muren komen op me af  :Frown:  Vrijdag ga ik naar een goede vriend toe, als ik niet in staat ben zelf die kant op te gaan haalt hij me op, zodat ik niet steeds thuis hoef te zijn  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

morgen avond al zeker een avondwandeling maken zoals elke avond.We proberen dat zowat elke avond in te lassen,voor wat meer beweging te hebben voor mijne rug.Bewegen helpt tegen rugpijn.

----------


## sietske763

morgen krijg ik mn thuishulp en gaan we samen de koffers doen
samen gaat beter bij mij, anders doe ik dingen als een kip zonder kop

----------


## dotito

Ooh dat lijkt mij tof te zijn thuishulp,ben blij voor u.Ik vind dat ook niet leuk,op verlof gaan wel maar alles uitpakken :Confused: (stressy)

----------


## sietske763

ik heb al heel lang thuishulp, lang niet zoveel meer dan vroeger omdat mensen boven de 18 jaar meetellen als mantelzorg,
maar heb nu 2 uur per week, niet voor poetsen maar voor overzicht, dit is speciale gezinszorg, ik kom ervoor in aanmerking omdat ik thuis zo chaotisch kan zijn

----------


## sietske763

en syl,
weet je al wat meer???

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> 
> Misschien kun je de dame in kwestie beter even opzoeken als ze niet te pakken is.
> 
> Morgen gewoon weer werken voor 60% en Zaterdag naar de TT!!!!!!!!!!!


Kon idd ook langsgaan, maar had dan voor een dichte deur gestaan, aangezien ze steeds of lesgaf óf aan het vergaderen was, maar heb dr aan de lijn gekregen! Afspraak voor morgenmiddag 12 uur, en om half 2 herexamen Wiskunde.

Leuk jij ook naar TT! Misschien kom je mn 'nieuwe vader' (de man die op de eftelingfoto's staat) wel tegen  :Wink:  Ze zitten altijd op superplekken op de hoofdtribune!

----------


## Sylvia93

> en syl,
> weet je al wat meer???


Jep! Morgenmiddag dus om 12 uur naar dat vrouwtje toe, dan gaat ze de papieren voor de schooloverdracht in orde maken, vriend gaat even met me mee omdat ik het toch wel prettig vind om iemand naast me te hebben  :Wink: . Om half 2 herexamen Wiskunde, maar denk niet dat ik het veel beter ga maken, snap bepaalde dingen nog steeds niet geprobeerd om via school hulp te krijgen maar alle leraren weigeren nog steeds om me hulp te bieden  :Confused:  Hopen dus op die andere school volgend jaar méér hulp, iig zeker wanneer ik erom vraag!

----------


## dotito

morgen moet ik voor controle naar mijn neuroloog,moet gewoon 2/p jaar gebeuren.Hopelijk mag ik van de DR.dan mijn bétablokkers verlagen maar ik heb er geen goed gevoel bij.

Gisteren met de dochter gezellig samen gaan winkelen,we hebben samen een fijne dag gehad.Daarna samen lekkers iets gaan eten.Toch leuk he op dat vlak dat ze wat ouder worden,want de puberteit vond ik niet makkelijk.

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen en vrijdag komen ze hier de ramen en rolluiken boven vernieuwen én 2 woefs moeten naar het examen op de trimschool ..... gaan zéér zware dagen worden; pfff zal blij zijn als het zaterdag is!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik zou morgen samen met vriendlief naar het recreatiegebied gaan om lekker te zonnen.. Komt ie gisteravond met: Ja ik was op visite bij een vriend van me (loopt in ziektewet) dus die werdt gek van zn eigen huis, die logeerd bij mij tot vrijdag. FUN! Meteen alle plannen weg..Zit ik straks met dit lekkere weer binnen weg te rotten. Bah! (tis natuurlijk wel lief dattie iemand laat logeren bij m, maar toch..)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat het gelukt is 's avonds te wandelen en dat je minder pijn hebt  :Smile: 
Fijn dat het zo gezellig was met je dochter winkelen en eten! Ik hoop dat jullie geslaagd zijn voor de spulletjes die ze nodig had! Ja ik kan ook beter met mijn paps nu ik niet meer puber  :Wink: 
Succes morgen bij de neuroloog!

@ Bar,
Fijn dat je samen met iemand je koffers kan uitpakken en overzicht gaat zoeken!

@ Syl,
Ah nu begrijp ik het deel over je "nieuwe vader"  :Wink: 
Is het gelukt met schooldingen regelen en hoe ging je herkansing voor Wiskunde?
Op volwassenonderwijs moet je aan de ene kant meer zelf doen, maar aan de andere kant krijg je als je vraagt wel de juiste hulp! (mijn ervaring)
He jammer dat je plannen met je vriend niet doorgaan!  :Frown:  Wel lief dat hij voor een vriend klaarstaat, maar k begrijp wel hoe je je voelt... 

@ Agnes,
Zo je krijgt het er maar druk mee! Hopelijk gaat het allemaal goed komen en kan je zaterdag en zondag lekker bijkomen!

Morgen ga ik met mijn broertje, Ruben en een vriend naar de dierentuin in Emmen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha mooi! Op school is alles gelukt, morgen ga ik naar het servicepunt van de andere school (samen met mn zus, want die zit daar al op school  :Stick Out Tongue: ) en dan ga ik de papieren inleveren. Ik heb iig al begrepen dat een andere klasgenoot van mij ook meegaat..

Mn herkansing ging niet zo best.. 21 vragen waarvan er 11 kansberekening waren.. Wat ik dus niet begreep, en waarvan ik op 5 vragen iedere keer op hetzelfde antwoord uitkwam echt gek! Overigens was het ook heel lawaaierig, we zaten niet in de gymzaal maar in een andere zaal, naast de aula.. Hoe smart! De ramen vlogen elke keer open door de toch, dus kreeg bijna steeds een raam tegen mn gezicht aan..! Echt superslecht geregeld!

@ Ag,

Succes!

----------


## dotito

totaal geen idee ventje heeft een dagje verlof....gewoon genieten!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Morgen boodschapjes voor moeders doen, boodschapjes voor vriend doen. Even samen met mn zus de stad in. Aan het eind van de middag even mn vriend gedag zeggen, die is de hele zaterdag weg is zondag pas weer terug. Verder zie ik wel, misschien een leuk filmpje kijken?

----------


## Agnes574

........slapen..............

----------


## sietske763

hoop dat het lukt ag!!

----------


## dotito

Geen idee?gewoon genieten van het alleen zijn,ventje moet van weekend werken en de dochter blijft bij een vriendin slapen.

----------


## joshuatree

piekeren....ellendig voelen....en pijn hebben.....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Sterkte! Hoop dat er snel een tijd voor je komt waarin je je veel beter gaat voelen!!

Morgen ga ik even met mams de stad in, nja de markt op. De rest van de dag zie ik wel, wss gezellig weer samen met mn konijntje buiten zitten. Heerlijk zo hebben we vanmiddag bijna een uur met zn 2en geknuffeld op het balkon!  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen zonnen en rusten ... zéker géén huishouden doen!!

----------


## Agnes574

slapen en rusten .... beetje tv kijken mss, maar verder; platte rust ... voel me gebroken!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik ook niets doen,gewoon proberen ontspannen.Zal niet makkelijk met mijn tandpijn/rugpijn maar maak er het beste van.

@Ag,

Rust maar lekker uit meid!!

----------


## dotito

Sluit me voledig bij u aan Ag,voor mij word het morgen ook een rustdag.Zondag doe ik ook NOOIT iets in mijn huishouden.

Vroeger wel maar een tijdje geleden ben ik daar mee gestopt.Anders heb je nooit geen dag zonder dat je altijd de was/de plas aan het doen bent :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Do,

Ik heb momenteel ook érg veel rugpijn + zenuwpijn in linkerbeen door overbelasting .... we gaan er idd het beste van maken  :Wink: .

Sterkte lieve meid!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Mercikes Ag,hoop voor u en voor mij dat snel betert,Maandag kan ik naar de tandarts dan ben ik toch al van een ding verlost!

Voor u ook heel veel sterkte!!!

Dikke knuffel :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do en Ag

Sterkte beide!! Lijkt me niet fijn om met dit lekkere weer zoveel pijn te hebben! Hoop dat de pijn snel mindert!

Vandaag ga ik niet veel meer doen, vanavond komt er een marathon van Takeshi's Castle op tv (spelprogramma met rare japanners die sérieus álles doen! Als het maar gek is) geweldige humor.. Kan me er de hele avond mee vermaken!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ga morgen ook heerlijk zonnen! Lekker langs het water liggen en eventueel wat zwemmen.

----------


## sietske763

ik moet mo. echt ff bezig hier in de tent, het lijkt wel of er een bom ontploft is....
maar of ik het ook ten uitvoer breng is punt 2

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel Syl,

Veel plezier met u tv avondje!

----------


## gossie

Ik ga een eind fietsen. De polder in, hopelijk genieten van de rust en natuur.
Daarna nog even bij fam. langs.

----------


## sietske763

ach toch, die lieve ag en do....,....
ondanks al jullie klachten, zijn jullie hele lieve, positieve mensen!!!
denk aan jullie

----------


## dotito

Ach wat lief van .....dat je aan ons denkt!!Ja is niet altijd makkelijk om altijd positief te zijn en met pijn te leven,maar je moet het beste uit uwe dag halen toch??
Heb het gewoon ook moeten leren,anders de "denken" en alle beetje helpen.Het leven gaat veel.....te snel voorbij!!

Dikke knuffel Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

helemaal gelijk Do,
heb wel wat zinnigs op topic hoe voel ik me getypt......nou ja.....ik vond het zinnig!!
mn tandenmanie is alweer over....duur grapje geweest, maar ben nu druk bezig als detective....zoek alles uit van onze vriend joran.
als je lang niet alles kan, zoals jij wel zult weten, daar jij ook veel klachten hebt, dan moet je gewoon per dag leuke dingen verzinnen....en als je wilt lukt dat vaak...ook als je de deur niet uitkan!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Daar ben ik het voledig met u eens!!!Je moet zelfs u dag wat invullen,zo heb je toch nog iets aan u leven he!! :Wink: 
Leuke hobby dat je nu hebt als detective.

----------


## sietske763

tis echt allemaal reuze interessant hoor Do,
ik bekijk nu de filmpjes over zijn verhoring en wat hij wil om wat over aruba te vertellen...
en half juni was er op sbs 6 een uur durend programma over, kijk ik via uitzending gemist...tis een erg dubieuze zaak.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha succes met je onderzoek naar Joran xD. Als je daarmee klaar bent kun je misschien verder met die Maria Mosterd (heb echt het idee dat ze bijna alles gelogen heeft..)

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Lekker een fietstochtje! Lijkt me heerlijk! Wij gaan morgen ook lekker op de fiets naar het recreatie (ong een half uurtje heen en een half uurtje terug).

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen een paar uurtjes naar een vriendin, lekker bijkletsen :Wink:  en daarna nog (even) langs bij 'mijn meiden' (kids van mijn ex) en daar ook beetje bijkletsen  :Wink: .
Daarna zal het weer platte rust zijn; mijn rug en linkerbeen zijn duidelijk overbelast en zéér pijnlijk (zenuwpijn linkerbeen, [terugkerende of nieuwe vermoed ik] hernia rug...

----------


## gossie

@ sietske
Is het gelukt met je tent schoonmaken, of heb je het laten liggen? Die bom kan ook van de week opgeruimd worden. Het is toch veel te warm!! :Confused: 

@ Sylvia
Heb je een leuke dag gehad? :Smile: 

@ Agnes
Dat is erg vervelend en pijnlijk die hernia. Beterschap :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ha gossie,
je hebt het helemaal goed.....ik ga niets doen aan deze ontplofte bom.
een hele fijne middag!!!

----------


## dotito

Morgenochtend naar de tandarts(grrrr)ziet niet echt zitten maar moet wel heb een enorme schrik daarvan :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

sterkte do,
gewoon gelijk verdoving vragen!!!!
ik ben ook enorm bang maar omdat hij mijn verdovingswens altijd accepteerd maakt dat het wel makkelijker!

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel schattie,erg hé dat je zo'n schrik hebt gij hebt dat ook?Ik zit te bibberen in de stoel,vind verschrikkelijk ik krijg altijd naar mijn oren van de tandarts.Weet een ding "zonder"verdoving ga ik terug naar huis,daar moeten ze bij mij niet aan beginnen.
Heb jij dat ooit al laten doen zonder????

----------


## sietske763

een paar x in mn leven...toen ik nog niet assertief was, vreselijk!!
heb het overlegd met mn tandarts en hij vraagt het niet eens meer, ik krijg overal verdoving voor.
ze zeggen dat bv een ipod ook goed helpt, dan hoor je het AFSCHUWELIJKE lawaai van de boor niet zo

----------


## dotito

Jezus :Confused: dat zou ik totaal niet zien zitten.Als kind heb ik dat een keer meegemaakt zonder verdoving boren!!!Ik was RAZEND!!!op die vent ik zie het nog voor mij.Ik denk dat ik daar een beetje een trauma heb opgelopen van de tandarts.Maar nu moeten ze mij verdoven,want zonder ga ik gewoon terug naar huis en dat meen ik!!
Ja een mens word wel assertiever met de jaren hé.Zou dat wel mogen een ipod naar tandarts meebrengen? :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Niets gewoon proberen te ontspannen,en te genieten!

----------


## sietske763

tuurlijk....zolang je je mond maar open houdt!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Ja eigenlijk wel! Was gezellig  :Smile:  Maar mn gezicht (neus + wangen) zijn wel verbrand nu, heb me toch behoorlijk wat keren ingesmeerd, nja daardoor heb ik nu een beetje last van hoofdpijn, morgen gaan we weer naar de recreatie toe, maar dit keer gaan we wandelen en ergens een beetje zonnen wat geen strandje is, dan zit je een beetje beschut samen is voor een keertje ook wel leuk (gezellig samen met de koeien haha xD enge dingen, zolang ze maar op afstand blijven vind ik het prima!). 

@ Do,

Aah ik ken dat! Tandartsen afschuwelijk  :Frown:  Ik heb ook echt jaren een fobie gehad, de laatste tijd valt het wel mee (al zijn al mn afspraken gecanceld wegens ziekte en heb ik nog steeds geen nieuwe gemaakt, maar heb gelukkig nergens last van!). Ik zit ook bij een speciale angsttandarts en krijg bijv standaard voordat ze me verdoven een verdovende zalf zodat ik weinig van de prik voel (daar werdt ik echt hysterisch van, ik heb áltijd ontstoken tandvlees dus dat doet gewoon pijn!). Ook helpt het mij ontspannen om idd een muziekje te luisteren! Succes morgen!

----------


## Sylvia93

Nu ga ik lekker helemaal niets meer doen! Ik zit nu heerlijk op het balkon met de laptop op schoot, hele dag lekker gezond en gezwommen, dus vind het nu wel prima zo  :Smile:  Ook lekker rustig nu, vriend is naar concert van Nofx (no idea wat ie er leuk aan vind  :Stick Out Tongue: ) maar ik heb ff lekker rust  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Ik probeer me altijd te ontspannen maar lukt mij nooit!!Je zou mij daar moeten zien zitten,als hij gedaan heeft met de behandeling zit ik bijna van de stoel van de schrik:confused.Denk dat dat in Belgie niet bestaat een angsttandarts,maar ik zelf heb wel een hele lieve tandarts.Maar spijtig genoeg moet ik morgen naar een andere,dus weet ik niet wat voor iemand dat is.En de mijne kon me er niet even tussen pakken,dat is wel balen.Ach zal wel meevallen zeker....

Do x

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Lekker weertje he buiten nu,vind ik ook :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb ook vandaag thuis lekker op het luchtbedje in ons zwembadje in de tuin gelegen/gezeten.
Mijn man is de stallen van de paarden gaan doen en ik heb verder alles voor de bbq klaar gemaakt.
Vanavond nog tot 22.30 buiten gezeten met een lekker glas sangria

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Jaa het was idd nog écht lekker buiten! Ook wij hebben nog tot een uurtje of half 11/11 uur buiten gezeten!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Argh dat lijkt me wel vervelend! Vooral als je een andere tandarts krijgt dan weet je niet wat voor persoon en wat je kunt verwachten, dat zou mij idd ook héél zenuwwachtig maken! Maar je moet het idd positief bekijken, het zal wel meevallen achteraf! Succes morgen!!

X Syl

----------


## Onassa

Dat vind ik ook het fijns....dat je 's avonds nog lekker lang buiten kunt zitten.
Sfeer verlichting aan en en hoop kaarsjes......en dat terwijl ik a-romantisch ben  :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

Succes Do....ik ben ook een schijtert voor de tandarts hoor en dat terwijl ik eigenlijk nooit wat heb, heb een heel sterk en ook nog een wit gebid.
Maar alleen al het tandsteen weg halen.....aaarrgggggg....
Ik moet volgende week voor de jaarlijkse controle.
Ben blij dat ik nu niet in jou schoenen sta!

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha we kunnen hier wel een: 'Wij zijn een stel schijters voor de tandarts' clubbie oprichten!

----------


## dotito

Morgen moet ik op controle bij de cardiologe,heb al een enige tijd last van hartkloppingen telkens rond de periode van tante rooske.Vraag me nu af of dat hormonaal is,of dat het misschien iets met met hart te maken heeft.Als die steken opkomen doen die enorm veel pijn.En hyperventilatie is het niet,want dat ken ik goed genoeg.

@Diane,

Dank u wel,Ben net terug( :Frown: snik snik gewoon ontlading hoor)wat was dat een degoetante tandarts,ben er nog niet goed van.Is een zenuwwortelbehandeling geworden,de eerste keer in mijn leven niet leuk ze.Zal blij zijn dat ik terug naar mijn tandarts kan gaan,dat is een vrouw echt een begripvolle/lieve/zachtaardige tandarts.Ach langs de ene kant ligt het aan mijn eigen is al een 1jaar half geleden dat ik ben geweest,gewoon uit angst had maar vroeger moeten gaan.Vooral dat tandsteenverwijderen daar heb ik het ook niet voor.
Zeg hoe lang duurt dat voor die verdoving is uitgewerk,ben helemaal verdoofd tot aan mijn neus/ogen is dat normaal?

----------


## sietske763

he lieve do...
heb net gereageerd op je, bij, hoe voel ik me vandaag
succes lieverd

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk heb je je rust kunnen vinden en voel je je minder gebroken!

@ Do,
Hoop dat nu je naar de tandarts bent geweest je minder pijn hebt zodat je beter kan ontspannen!

@ Syl,
Ja Takeshi's Castle is leuk  :Smile: 
Jaloers, ik wil ook zwemmen maar mag niet  :Frown:  Haha ja NOFX luisterde een vroegere vriendin van me ook vaak, maar heb ook no idea wat er leuk aan is  :Wink:  Naja als je vriend het maar leuk heeft en zich vermaakt!

@ Sietske,
Helemaal gelijk heb je dat je leuke dingen moet verzinnen als je de deur niet uit kan door de pijn! Met Joran heb je je handen wel vol  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik heb van t weekend dingen opgezocht voor als we volgend jaar onze eigen groente/fruit/kruiden kunnen planten en heb ondertussen leuke dingen gezien en geleerd  :Wink: 

@ Diane,
Heerlijk zeg dat je op je luchtbed hebt gelegen/gezeten! Lief dat je man de stallen heeft gedaan en gezellig dat jullie hebben gebarbecued  :Smile:  Hm lekker sangria  :Smile: 

Ik kon vandaag weinig ivm pijn, dus ik hoop dat ik vanavond lekker kan slapen en dat de dag van morgen iets beters brengt...

----------


## sietske763

> @ Sietske,
> 
> Haha succes met je onderzoek naar Joran xD. Als je daarmee klaar bent kun je misschien verder met die Maria Mosterd (heb echt het idee dat ze bijna alles gelogen heeft..)


ha syl, mn onderzoek naar joram heb ik met succes afgesloten, bedankt voor de tip, ik ga nu googelen op maria mosterd!!
ik ben ws geen goede detective, weet echt niets van haar!!
zodra ik meer weet hoor je van me

----------


## sietske763

sterkte luuss,
het zit je ook niet mee momenteel

----------


## dotito

Ik ga nu de laaste paar afleveringen van house zien,zie dat graag dat ik zo'n ziekenhuis serie echt iets voor mij.En vanavond op een deftig uur naar bed.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja snap ook niet wat er leuk aan is! Maar hij heeft een leuke avond gehad, dus dat is belangrijk! Zwemmen is trouwens echt heerlijk met dit weer! Zo lekker ff afkoelen in het water (dan wel weer jammer dat het water een beetje een prutbende is mja!)

@ Bar,

Haha geniaal, wat zijn je eindconclusies rond Joran?? Maria Mosterd is de schrijfster van het boek: Echte mannen eten geen kaas, een verhaal over loverboys, en volgens haar echt gebeurd. Peter R de Vries heeft de zaak nagetrokken en is erachter gekomen dat meer dan de helft van het boek gelogen is, ook is er een documentaire geweest met degene die volgens Maria haar Loverboy was. Dit is echt gewoon een normale jongen wiens leven nu totaal verpest is!

Vandaag ga ik alleen nog maar.. Slapen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Nou weet je vast bijna alles over Joran, had meegekregen dat zelfs zijn moeder hem nu heeft afgeschreven en in een krant stond dat door het hele Joran/Nathalie/Peruaanse meid gedoe het beeld over Nederland in zo'n kwaad daglicht staat dat we nu een positiviteits offensief moesten beginnen of zoiets, maarja dat weet jij na al je onderzoek vast beter dan mij  :Wink:  Hoop dat je nieuwe onderzoek je ook bezig houdt  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ach infecties gaan vanzelf een keer over, ik hoop zo snel mogelijk, want zowel de pijn als de medicatie maken me duf/zwak/pijn en als dat over is kan ik de rest ook weer beter aan...

@ Syl,
Nou fijn dat hij een leuke avond heeft gehad! 
Oh heerlijk zeg even zwemmen en afkoelen! 
Mijn beste vriendin belde al of ik morgen mee wou zwemmen met haar en nog 2 vriendinnen en een andere goede vriendin vroeg later ook al of ik mee wou zwemmen, maar dat mag niet van de dokter en ze begrepen en zeiden idd beide dat hoewel het heel jammer is het toch beter is als ik het niet doe. Beste vriendin komt daarom donderdag langs en andere vriendin wou woensdag of donderdag wel komen na haar werk  :Smile:  Ik ga wel met mijn voeten in een bak water zitten ofzo...
Slaap lekker!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ah zo'n verdoving is vervelend! Ik heb altijd het nare trekje dat ik dan op mn lippen/wang ga bijten omdat ik er niets van voel, als de verdoving uitgewerkt is ligt dan alles open!

Morgen heb ik geen idee wat ik ga doen, moet morgenochtend tussen 11 en 12 thuis zijn omdat ze na 4 weken éindelijk eens naar onze lamp komen kijken op de galerij, die doet het nog steeds niet. Ga even lekker douchen en als die vent geweest is bij mn vriend zitten, die heeft het druk met dinky toys verkoop en die dingen inpakken en verzenden dus denk dat ik lekker ontspannend op het balkon ga zitten met een goed boek!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja dat is idd vervelend dat je niet mag zwemmen  :Frown:  Vooral met dit weer! Mag je helemaal niet in water? Anders zou je eventueel als je dat hebt in de tuin in een opblaasbadje gaan zitten haha. Heb zelf ook een redelijke grote opblaaszwembad en neem die altijd mee op vakantie daar hebben we een grote tuin dus als het warm weer is ga ik daar lekker inliggen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Jij ook alvast weltrusten!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik mag niet zwemmen, weet niet hoe het met de rest zit eigenlijk... moet morgen toch langs assistente voor controle omdat dat vandaag niet lukte, dus kan ik gelijk nog meer vragen stellen  :Wink: 
We hebben niet zo'n opblaasbadje meer, maar dat kan altijd geregeld worden als dat wel ok is...

----------


## gossie

Ik ga vandaag een plantenbon inleveren. Voordat ie verlopen is. ja, stom van me. Die bon ligt hier al bijna een jaar en intussen wel een paar keer dat tuincentrum geweest.

Maar eigenlijk is het nu veels te warm om een plant te poten.!! Goed ik zal wel zien, wat ik ermee doe. Toch evengoed een fietstochtje. :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gossie,

Herkenbaar dat je een bon hebt maar vergeet...
Een leuke bos bloemen kan ook opfleuren  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

[QUOTE=Luuss0404;46633]@ Bar,
Nou weet je vast bijna alles over Joran, had meegekregen dat zelfs zijn moeder hem nu heeft afgeschreven en in een krant stond dat door het hele Joran/Nathalie/Peruaanse meid gedoe het beeld over Nederland in zo'n kwaad daglicht staat dat we nu een positiviteits offensief moesten beginnen
/QUOTE]

nou, er zijn al 2 hyves sites, 1 voor hem en 1 tegen hem

----------


## sietske763

nou, de thuiszorg komt zo.....
zullen wel koffers worden
schrik niet, zijn nog steeds niet uitgepakt
en DE BOM explosie hier in huis zullen we ook wel wat aan doen denk ik!?!

----------


## dotito

Sevens even langs de cardioloog voor en nazicht/controle.Daarna weet ik het niet goed is zo warm en kan daar niet zo goed tegen.Vooral met hoofd in de zon zitten kan ik niet verdragen,maar met mijn lichaam wel.Denk misschien dat ik een terrasje buiten ga doen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Onassa

Hey Siets....wat fascineerd jou in Joran als ik vragen mag en wat is jou kijk op die jongen??

Ik moet vanmiddag om 3 uur naar mijn psycholoog.
Of het word praten of acupunctuur....denk dat ik dat laatste wel kan gebruiken gezien mijn lichaam maar niet op wil knappen.
Ik stik af en toe bekant in het hoesten...de buren zullen wel denken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Ja meiske,nu duurt het toch lang voor je beter word.Wens je heel veel succes bij de psch.en hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter he!!!

Dikke knuffel Do

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen naar de huisarts; sliep vannacht om half 5 nog niet!!
Terwijl ik een drukke dag achter de rug had....
Ben volledig 'op' en gebroken nu; dat die arts me maar een goed paardenmiddel geeft!!

Hopelijk morgen ook nog boodschappen doen en héél mss nog wat kopen voor mezelf (gewoon iets leuks, maakt niet uit wat  :Big Grin: )...

Vandaag eerst maar 's rusten en vanavond zéker mijn belastingen doen, morgen moet die uiterlijk binnen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss

Ik ben met niets thuis gekomen. Ik kan de bon nog een maand in huis hebben.
Bedankt voor de goede tip, die bos bloemen. :Smile: 

groetjes, gossie

----------


## Onassa

@Do....als ik echt verkouden ben, duurt dat meestal bij mij een week of 6 voor er wat verbetering in komt.
Dan kan ik nu alleen maar hopen dat er niet zoals heelk vaak, een voorhoofds en bijholte ontsteking bij komt.

@Gossie....let op als je nu bloemen koopt welke je neemt want veel houden niet van dit warme weer,zeker snij rozen niet.

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Wens je heel veel sterkte toe meid,hopelijk kan je vanacht een beetje beter slapen.

Lieve Groet Do

----------


## Agnes574

Merci Do,

Vannacht dus redelijk goed geslapen .... was gewoon 'op' dus is ergens wel logisch  :Wink: .
Straks naar de huisarts hier op het dorp; ben benieuwd waar die mee gaat komen aandraven  :Smile: . heb zelf gelukkig m'n 'huiswerk' gemaakt en heb enkele voorstellen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

vertel je me nog ff wat voor voorstellen je hebt bedacht??!!
miss. kan ik er nog wat van leren!!

----------


## Agnes574

Straks naar de dokter en daarna om boodschappen en naar de apotheek  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag is het voor mij was dag.Van van de morgen is hier de wasmachine al aan draaien,moet ook gebeuren.Zijn allemaal kleine waske's paar bh's,keukenschort,wolle trui,fijne bloesjes,bikini's van verlof nog enz.....En dat moet appart gewassen worden,en zo zit je er toch een tijdje aan.Maar zo kan ik toch gezellig op MC terwijl zitten.

@Aggie,

Succes bij de dr.hopelijk heeft hij een oplossing voor u slaapmedicatie :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

straks na eten lekker met zn 2en bij de yssel zitten, koelbox mee, komt helemaal goed!
@agnes.....hoop dat je voor jou goede slaapmed. gekregen heb

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Wat is de yssel?

----------


## Oki07

Is dat geen riviertje?

----------


## Sylvia93

@Oki07

De Ijssel is idd wel een rivier, maar of Sietske met Yssel dezelfde rivier bedoeld, geen idee  :Wink: 

Vandaag ga ik niet heel veel meer doen, heb vandaag al boodschapjes gedaan, naar het postkantoor geweest en om half 10 vanavond ga ik gezellig met mn zus naar de film. 3e deel van de Twilight Saga (Eclips  :Wink: ) Ah en ik moet nog kijken wat ik aan ga trekken, want mn moeder wilde zojuist mn kleding hebben om te wassen haha.

----------


## Sylvia93

Morgen ga ik wss even naar mn school toe, ivm ontzettend slechte regeling(zie afreageerhoekje), en boeken die nog ingeleverd moeten worden..!

----------


## dotito

Vanavond ga ik nog even een kleine wandeling maken,kopke een beetje leeg maken.Heb heel de dag gewassen,nu is het genoeg geweest.En daarna nog even op terras zitten met wat thee lichtjes om me heen(gezellig).

Ale lieve mensen allemaal,voor mij zit het voor vandaag erop tot morgen,en een fijne avond nog. X X

----------


## sietske763

klopt, yssel is een rivier hier, op bepaalde gedeeltes kan je er zo gezellig zitten, bootjes en mensen kijken.....10 min van ons huis..ideaal dus

----------


## dotito

Vandaag thuis een klein beetje opruimen,vroeger deed ik alles in een keer op een dag.Maar met mijn rug gaat dat niet meer en moet ik het dagelijks verdelen.Vanavond gaan we weer een wandeling maken,in park van de Brand.Dit is echt een heel gezellig/prachtig park,waar ik meestal tot rust kom.Vind 's avonds zo gezellig buiten met dat fris briesje over je heen hmm :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

Als ik me goed voel gaan we morgen een dagje naar zee.Ventje heeft een dagje verlof genomen,om even tot rust te komen.vind zo zalig aan zee,lekker uitwaaien/ijsje eten mmm,en daarna terrasje doen.Alleen zie ik er tegen op tegen de fille,maar als we evt vroeg vertrekken,zo heb je er toch minder last van.Is nl zo heb dan ook een zwarte auto daar is het nog warmer in pfff.......

----------


## sietske763

wordt vanavond weer yssel.

----------


## dotito

Ooh lekker romantische doen aan een riviertje :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): met een glaasje erbij.

----------


## Agnes574

BBQ en rusten!! 
Mss ook een watertje opzoeken om even te kunnen plonzen  :Wink: , waters genoeg hier in de buurt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

> Ooh lekker romantische doen aan een riviertjemet een glaasje erbij.


ha do, zal wel leuk zijn...wijntje er bij, maar ik drink geen alcohol,
vroeger al te veel gedaan!!!
ik zit dus altijd aan de fruitdrank en man drinkt lekker een biertje
hij heeft het eigenlijk wel getroffen met mij, ik rijd altijd, dus hij kan bij iedere party of wat dan ook drinken!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Jij ook niet ik drink ook nooit,mss 1 a 2 keer per jaar een kriekje,maar zekere geen sterke drank.Mag niet met depakine anders kan je een aanval krijgen.Wel makkelijk voor jou ventje dat jij altijd rijd :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Zonet een douchke genomen,heeft me enorm deugd gedaan.Daarna wenkbrauwen geepileerd.

Sevens moet ik nog even naar mutualiteit,en naar het postkantoor,heb een aangetekende zending in mijn bus gekregen.Heb totaal geen idee wat het kan zijn??????

----------


## gossie

@ Do

Morgen een hele fijne dag toegewenst bij/aan zee. Lekker uitwaaien, want morgen wordt het zeer warm/heet. Ik hoop ook dat je wat beter(der) voelt dan nu. :Smile: 

Zelf probeer ik morgen toch wat langer te slapen.!!!!!!!!! Want vanavond lig ik later op bed i.v.m. een verjaardag. Geen zin in hoor, maar ik moet gaan. (fam.) Boodschappen doen, even naar de markt. En morgenmiddag toch even naar voetballen kijken. NED - BRA  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

Morgen wordt een drukke dag.
Van 10 tot 2 is het kinderfeestje van Enrico en om half 6 moet Loïs afzwemmen voor haar B diploma. Verder is er de gehele dag een cultureel festival waar we uiteraard ook te vinden zijn.

----------


## Sylvia93

Morgen is vriendlief jarig, maar wegens omstandigheden kan hij het zelf niet vieren, dus nemen we hem mee naar een terrasje  :Smile:  Heeft ie toch nog iets  :Wink: !

----------


## gossie

Toch nog een fijne dag morgen. Ondanks dat vriendlief zijn verjaardag niet kan vieren. 
Veel plezier op het terras :Smile:

----------


## dotito

totaal geen idee :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Eventjes shoppen met een vriendin  :Wink: , wel zin in >> op zoek nr topjes/t-shirts/jurkjes/tankini etc voor de beloofde hete en lange zomer  :Smile: .

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag doe ik buiten koken niets,nada,niente!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het voor mij ook een rustdag,sevens een kleine wandeling maken en voor de rest proberen te genieten :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Het was erg gezellig hoor! Het weer werkte ook nog wel redelijk mee, dus het was heerlijk op het terras langs de waterkant!

Toch wel jammer dat een leuke dag zo inene overloopt in een dag waarin je je zwaar k*t voelt  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

@ Sylvia

Ja, dat is zeker jammer. Kon je het goede gevoel maar even vasthouden..?

De was doen, die kan ik dan lekker buiten ophangen. Lekker fris. :Cool:  En morgen even de stad in. Als het niet te warm wordt :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Vanavond de tuin sproeien. En wat eitjes wegbrengen naar overburen.

----------


## dotito

moet morgen weer naar de tandarts(grrrr :Confused: )en daarna moet ik nog wat boodschappen gaan doen.Want de muizen zijn hier dood gevallen :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Nee helaas niet (zie afreageerhoekje, daar staat het hele verhaal). Denk ook niet dat ik me binnen nu en een paar dagen weer helemaal goed ga voelen  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

ach lieve dootje,
weer naar de tandarts,
als het goed is moet het nou geen ijn doen omdat de zenuw doodgemaakt is, sterkte lieverd!!

@syl,
morgen hebben we nieuwe ronden en nieuwe kansen, en wij blijven lekker in de positiviteit hangen, wat je van veel mensen niet kan zeggen......grote kanjer!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Succes bij die verschrikking (ehh tandarts  :Stick Out Tongue: ) morgen!!

@ Bar,

Ah ja je hebt zoals altijd weer gelijk hè! Begin het allemaal alweer wat positiever in te zien, ben ook niet van plan om mezelf de rest van mn leven hiermee te gaan belasten, ik ga lekker door met mn leven! En alles wat 'opa en oma' missen in de rest van mn leven gaat hun alleen maar spijt opleveren  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Leuk zeg dat jullie naar de ijssel gaan  :Smile:  
Fruitsapjes zijn ook erg lekker en dan weet je zeker dat jullie heel thuis komen  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Als je naar een van de waters in de buurt gaat neem je je woefkes zeker ook mee?

@ Do,
Ja heerlijk even wandelen vooral 's avonds!

@ Gossie,
En is het gelukt met de tuin sproeien? Heb je kippen dat je eitjes naar de buren brengt?

Vandaag moet ik een hoop doen, maar ben ook al een week niet thuis geweest.
De werklui hebben op zolder een aansluiting gemaakt voor de wasmachine, dus daar draait de wasmachine nu ook. De schone was van de afgelopen week stond in een wasmand op mijn kamer dus die heb ik opgeruimd. Zometeen dus de schone was ophangen. Heavy is er nu uit en die heeft een schone kooi nodig. Ik moet even mijn kleding en zooi in een tas doen voor het festival waar ik morgen heenga. Ik moet even overleggen met Ruben over wat we aan eten en drinken mee moeten nemen dus die moet ik nog bellen. Verder is het hier een enorme bende omdat niks in de keuken of hal kan staan omdat ze daar nog niet klaar zijn dus ik zal kijken of ik ook nog wat kan opruimen...Normaal loop ik altijd op blote voeten maar nu op slippers want de hal is nog niet betegeld en dat spul op de vloer voelt echt blegh... Ik wou vanochtend fitnessen maar ben daar nog niet aan toe gekomen en verder hier op MC bijlezen en reageren...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
En hoe staat het met de slaap?
Leuk geshopt?

@ Syl,
Hoop dat het met school nu wel gelukt is allemaal!
Nog gefeliciteerd met je vriend! Wel lekker dat jullie op terras bij waterkant hebben gezeten!

@ Do,
Hoop dat je je goed genoeg voelde om heerlijk uit te waaien aan zee met je ventje!
Ik hoop dat het bij de tandarts goed is gegaan en dat je minder pijn hebt dan de vorige keer... 

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop dat je uit hebt kunnen slapen  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Hoe vond Enrico het feestje en heeft Loïs haar zwemdiploma gehaald? 

@ Bar,
Gelijk heb je nieuwe dag nieuwe kansen  :Wink: 

Morgen ga ik vroeg opstaan en dan met Ruben in de trein naar Weert wat zo'n 3,5 uur lange zit wordt en dan nog met de bus naar het festival terrein... Tentje opzetten, spullen droppen en dan even kijken waar alles is en 's avonds alvast voorproefje van wat live bandjes  :Smile:  Morgen wordt er hier thuis in de hal vloertegels gelegd en de halmuren gaan ze behangvrij maken en in de voorstrijk zetten afhankelijk van hoelang het duurt en dan na de bouwvak (over 4 week) gaan ze verder met in de hal de muren stukadoren en tegelen  :Smile:  En dan is het binnen eindelijk weer netter!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

he luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssssssssssssssssssss sssssssssssssss
ha meid, zie dat je er weer bent!!!!!
wat voor festival is dat dan, waar je naar toe gaat?en hoeveel nachten??
alles goed met ruben??

----------


## sietske763

vandaag moet ik wel poetsen en de geplofte bommen opruimen, had door een misverstand 2 weken geen hulp gehad(heb recht op2 uur per week, maar door zieken enz waren ze mij vergeten.)
ik krijg vandaag dus 4 uur.......zal zwaar worden....maar zal daarna zeker blij zijn als alles weer netjes is.....dat geeft ook rust in je hoofd. en vanmiddag moet ik naar huisarts
@lieve luuss,
fijne dagen als je naar festival gaat!!!

----------


## Ronald68

Lekker werken en verder met de voorbereidingen van zaterdag as.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Veel plezier met poetsen,en succes bij de huisarts :Wink: 

Ik ga niet zoveel doen vandaag.....teveel rugpijn.Enkel een machine laten draaien,en als ventje thuis komt haalt hij de was eruit.

Vanavond een kleine wandeling maken(verplicht bah :Mad: )

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Het was zalig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .....aan zee,we zijn naar Veerse meer geweest in NL was toen die dag 37 graden heb er echt van genoten.En daarna zijn we een fritje gaan eten mmmm :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bij de tandarts viel het redelijk goed mee,alé wil niet zeggen dat ik geen angst had,want ik zit er altijd te bibberen in die stoel echt waar :Confused: .Maar was blij dat ik terug de mijne zag dat is echt een hele lieve Dokteres.

Morgen weet ik nog niet,zaterdag ga ik met de dochter shoppen.Ze wil weer nieuwe kleren meisjes op dat vlak meisjes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ach zolang ik haar daar een plezier kan mee doen.We gaan naar shoppingcenter Wijnegem, daar kan ik af en toe is gaan zitten,dus gaat het me wel lukken met mijn rug.

Heel veel fun op het festival hé!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

uhhh zat effe in het verkeerde topic, ahummmm

----------


## Onassa

Even een korte krabbel van mij.
Gister heb ik twee jonge merels uit de bek van onze kat Sjonnie weten te redden, ben ze nu steeds aan het voeren maar ze raken er erg gestresst van volgens mij,hoewel ze wel de navels meteen open doen als ik met de hand bij ze kom.
Ik moet vanmiddag met mijn pa naar het Rijstate ziekenhuis in Arnhem, hij is van de fiets gevallen paar dagen geleden maar de huisarts wil toch dat hij een echo laten maken omdat zijn zij erg pijnlijk is.
Dan gaan de vogels mee en kan ze daar overhandigen aan iemand die daar judo les geeft, maar in Tiel woond en dan neemt ze ze mee naar haar huis alwaar ze een vogelopvang hebben.
jeetje...die beestejs krijgen eerst anti biotica(omdat ze toch door een kat gepakt zijn ) en dan iedere 20 minuten speciaal voer.
Ik heb heilig respect voor deze mensen (moeder en dochter die dit doen)
Ze krijgen geen subsidie hiervoor omdat het maar om gewone huis tuin en keuken vogeltjes gaat.
Van de dieren ambulance krijgen ze geregelt een bijdrage en dan van mensen die vogekls komen brengen.
HHmmm...,zit net heeeeeel krap bij kas, maar ik ga zeker wat doneren naar deze mensen die zulk goed, maar duur en tijdrovent werk doen voor onze gewone tuin vogeltjes.
Zo, nu snel opfrissen en omkleden.

----------


## sietske763

morgen om 4.00 uur opstaan en na ontbijt vertrekken naar rotterdam.
zoon is geslaagd voor mariniers opleiding en woedt beedigd om half9, maar door files moeten we wel zo vroeg weg.........nog maar niet aan denken!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Proficiat al vast voor je zoon,vind dat prachtige uniformen.Hij zal wel blij zijn zeker! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ja DO, hij is heel erg blij, het hele leuke is dus dat dit kind van partner is en samenwoond met mijn dochter!!

----------


## dotito

Dat is supper....versta ik dan goed dat je dochter terug een nieuwe vriend heeft?Zoveel te beter voor hoor,ben blij voor hun allebei :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Het is zeker gelukt hoor! Heb gister een intakegesprek op de andere school gehad, ging goed klonk allemaal leuk en een stuk betere leraren die open staan voor hulp. Zo weet ik nu bijv ook met welke reden ik nu gezakt ben (slecht begeleiding, nieuwe 2e fase blijkt héél slecht (wat wij dus hadden), teveel vertrouwen op een boekje ipv zelfstudie (vanuit school) etc etc). Nu moet ik nog afwachten op bericht van plaatsing..

@ Bar,

Gefeliciteerd met je zoon!!

Ik ga morgenmiddag samen met vriendlief weer lekker naar het recreatie wss. Misschien ga ik morgenochtend even met mn moeder mee naar haar werk, het is voor haar het laatste dagje werken, dus misschien heeft ze wel wat hulp nodig  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Wat lief dat je voor die vogeltjes gezorgd hebt! En ook dat je ondanks krap bij kas toch wat gaat doneren, vind dat idd zulke mensen het wel verdienen!!

Succes met je vader! Hoop dat het allemaal meevalt  :Wink: 

Vandaag ga ik niet veel meer doen, vanmorgen boodschappen gedaan, vanmiddag samen met mn zus een film gekeken, straks ga ik even snel de zonnebril van mn vriend terugbrengen (slimmerik heeft hem gisteravond in mijn tas laten zitten terwijl hij zn portemonnee er wel uitgehaald had haha). Vanavond ff lekker mn nagels doen, en dan heb ik mn dagje wel weer gehad  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
He balen dat ze jou vergeten waren  :Frown: 
Hopelijk lukt het de boel aan kant te krijgen en kan je weer wat meer rust vinden! Succes bij de huisarts!
Fijne dagen op het festival zal ik zeker hebben, maar ben ook bezig in huis met een ontplofte bom, wasmachine die gekke dingen doet, tas inpakken, stress stress alom, maar komt wel goed allemaal  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Succes met werken en de voorbereidingen voor zaterdag! Wat voor leuks gaan jullie doen?

@ Do,
Vervelend van de rugpijn  :Frown:  Hoop dat de wandeling vanavond lukt! Lief dat je ventje de was wil doen! Sterkte!

@ Diane,
Lief dat je de vogeltjes redde, ja eten willen ze vast wel, maar kan alsnog stress zijn, hoop dat ze het overleven! Wel fijn dat ze terecht kunnen in de 'privé' vogelopvang bij die moeder en dochter thuis  :Smile:  Zeker respect dat ze zo goed voor de vogeltjes zorgen en dat zonder subsidies! Papa had laatst ook een duif gered, dierenambulance wou die wel komen ophalen maar dan zou de duif in een hokje in een pension komen ofzo en dat wou papa de duif niet aandoen, dus heeft hij de duif 2 dagen verzorgd en toen is de duif helaas alsnog overleden, maarja wel met liefde verzorgd  :Smile: 
Succes met je pa vanmiddag in het ziekenhuis, hoop dat het meevalt!

Nou ik heb ontspannings-kletshoek doorgelezen en gereageerd... moet nog steeds douchen, benen/oksels ontharen, naar de blokker ofzo voor wegwerpcamera's, boodschappen doen en Heavy's kooi schoonmaken... schiet niet echt op allemaal maarja...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat het zalig was aan zee en aan het meer  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je eigen tandarts lief is en zoals ik bij vandaag voel ik me las ook de tijd voor je gaat nemen!
Veel plezier met shoppen met je dochter zaterdag!
Ik zal zeker fun hebben op het festival, heb alleen nog van alles te doen en iets wat lijkt op vakantie stress maar dat overleef ik wel  :Wink: 

@ Bar,
Gefeliciteerd! Fijn dat je zoon geslaagd is! Hopelijk wordt het geen te lange reis en zit...

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je een beter gevoel hebt bij je nieuwe school na de intake! 
Ja het hele 2e fase gedoe hadden ze niet moeten invoeren, maarja doe je niks aan, begeleiding/hulp/uitleg is er slechter op geworden enz... Hoop dat je snel bericht krijgt!
Lief dat je je moeder wil meehelpen op haar laatste dag, heeft ze nu dan 6 week vakantie of moet ze tussendoor wel terug voor schoonmaken of iets..? 
Mijn 'tante' (achternicht ofzo) werkte ook op een school, als kids vakantie hadden moest zij nog paar dagen langer werken voor schoon te maken en week van te voren moest alles even gelucht worden en dingen weer klaar zetten ofzo vandaar mijn vraag  :Wink: 
Veel plezier op de recreatie met je vriend! Wel goed insmeren he?!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Dat is supper....versta ik dan goed dat je dochter terug een nieuwe vriend heeft?Zoveel te beter voor hoor,ben blij voor hun allebei


nee Do het is nog veel leuker.......kind van partner heeft relatie met mijn kind,
de dochter met haar liefdesverdriet is de oudste, ook van partner, ze is nog alleen maar het gaat wel aardig met haar.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Aah zo..... had het verkeerd begrepen,maar dat is idd ook goed nieuws.Wens hun heel veel geluk/liefde toe :Wink: 

Ja je hebt zoveel kinderen,is even denken he!

----------


## sietske763

ja ja samen 4 kinderen, beide een jongen en een meisje, allemaal ongeveer op elkaar volgend.
de oudste is 26 en de jongste 20

----------


## Onassa

Mijn pa heeft gelukkig alleen maar gekneusde ribben,tja...pijnlijk en duurt lang, maar niks aan de hand met mild en nieren gelukkig.


De vogels zijn ook goed onder gebracht.
In het ziekenhuis liep het erg uit en ben tussen door een flesje spa blauw gaan halen om de vogeltjes wat te koelen en de auto een poosje aan gezet met de airco aan.
Ook de vogeltjes zijn dus nu in goede handen dankzij Vogelopvang "onder de regenboog".
Wat heb ik een bewondering voor die mensen zeg, gewone huis tuin en keuken vogeltjes krijgen daar alle zorg, medicatie, speciaal voer en aandacht.
Daar ga ik dus ook maar weer wat aan doneren, want ze worden niet gesubsidieerd.
Klasse van zulke mensen!!!!

----------


## dotito

Leuk zeg zo'n grote familie,jammer genoeg heb ik maar een kind.Maar voor het destijds alleen op te voeden was het wel meer dan genoeg.Als ge voor een kind moet zorgen alleen is het niet makkelijk,dat zult gij ook wel weten he.

----------


## sietske763

Do helemaal gelijk.....alleen was het ook erg zwaar.....vooral mn oudste...en dan de puberteit.
maar ook als ze volwassen zijn vallen ze zo af en toe nog in puberaal gedrag, maar dan kan je met iemand overleggen(partner)en dat maakt alles stukken makkelijker!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Wat leuk voor je kids! Zo hoef je iig geen kennis te maken met schoonfamilie haha lekker makkelijk!

@ Luuss,

Mn moeder heeft idd gewoon 6 weken vakantie, ze is niet van de schoonmaak op school, daar hebben ze schoonmakers voor! Ga me trouwens idd goed insmeren want ehh zon blijkt érg sterk te zijn, en voor morgen hebben ze code geel qua hitte uitgesproken (weer iets nieuws die codes..!) Nou ik hoop dat het weer zo blijft als we op vakantie zijn, kan ik heerlijk mn eigen zwembadje in de tuin opzetten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Vervelend dat je pa gekneusde ribben heeft daar blijft hij nog wel even last van houden, maar gelukkig is er niks anders aan de hand!
Fijn dat de vogels goed zijn ondergebracht! Erg fijn dat er zulke mensen bestaan die zorg dragen voor zieke en gewonde dieren zonder dat ze daar subsidie voor krijgen en puur omdat ze van dieren houden! Zeker de moeite waard om eens een donatie aan te doen  :Smile: 

Nou dag is nog niet afgelopen... heb alle benodigdheden gekocht voor dit weekend hoop ik, boodschappen gedaan, Heavy's kooi schoongemaakt, beetje opgeruimd, "mijn broertje" is er gezellig die mag morgen zijn rijbewijs van de auto op gaan halen, ik heb lekker met papa even in de tuin gezeten en nu ik moet alleen nog douchen en verder met spullen inpakken...

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik ga morgen opnieuw naar Duitsland ! De bessen zijn nog niet goed dus ik kan gezellig mee met mn vader!. We gaan wéér kijken of er wat gedaan is aan het huis van mijn zus, alleen ik ben bang dat ik toch gelijk krijg dat ze een beetje opgelicht worden (dan zeggen ze bijv.: ja volgende week staat de garage er, en dan staat ie er 2 weken of langer nog niet, en dat terwijl het gewoon een kant en klaar ding is), grr die Duitsers ook altijd he kan er zo boos om worden maarja ! :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Grappig dat je dochter met je partners zoon heeft  :Smile: 
Fijn dat het iets beter gaat met de andere dochter  :Smile: 
Heel veel plezier morgen en van het weekend!

@ Syl,
Heerlijk dat je moeder 6 week vakantie heeft  :Smile:  
Je goed insmeren is een goed idee  :Stick Out Tongue:  Die codes vind ik best wel irritant, bepaal zelf wel wat goed voor me is  :Wink:  Het mag van mij wel iets minde benauwd, maar ik vind het prima als de zon wel blijft!

----------


## AnnLaura

Wat gaan we morgen doen??? 

Ik ben benieuwd of jullie vooruitzicht fijner is dan de mijne.... ik mag 8 sollicitatie brieven schrijven plus 1 CV aanpassen. Nog een aantal formulieren invullen en naar het gemeentehuis. maar hoop ook nog te kunnen gaan zwemmen... maar eerst wat moet.

Het is voor een goed doel zullen we maar zeggen

----------


## gossie

@Luuss
jazeker het is me gelukt. De tuin sproeien en de eitjes naar de overbuurvrouw.
Lekker vers en scharreleieren. Zie topic huisdieren.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve AnnLaura,

Heel veel succes morgen met sollicitaties en andere regelzaken! Hopelijk vind je daarna nog tijd en puf om te gaan zwemmen!

Knuffel Luus

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Ja had het net idd gelezen op topic huisdieren  :Embarrassment: 
Lekker hoor verse scharreleieren!

----------


## Luuss0404

Morgen neem ik met Ruben de trein, duurt 3,5 uur om in Weert te komen, dan tentje opzetten en dan vele bandjes kijken op Bospop en dan komen we maandag weer terug  :Big Grin: 

Ik wens iedereen een fijn weekend en ik duim mee dat Nederland gaat winnen ookal zal ik er zelf niks van meekrijgen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## joshuatree

Naar het ziekenhuis......operatie aan de knie...
En het is nog zo vroeg.....wel lekker buiten nu....19 graden
Zal straks wel anders zijn.... :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

Morgen feest we vieren met vrienden en familie dat we 20jaar (afgelopen woensdag) samen zijn! Lekker biertje happen en bbq'en met vrienden en familie

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Annlaura,

Succes met al die sollicitaties! Lijkt me geen leuk klusje op zo'n warme dag.. Ik ga lekker vanmiddag zonnen/zwemmen met vriend samen  :Smile: 
Morgen misschien ook, maar dat weet ik nog niet zeker, zoiezo morgen de markt op!

----------


## Sylvia93

Lekker uitrusten en nietsdoen! Misschien als het weer zo blijft wat gaan zwemmen, maar verder lekker uitrusten en wat voorbereiden voor mn vakantie, gaan volgende week vrijdag weg (dus precies over een week nu) En ik heb nog geen idee wat ik meemoet nemen  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Ah gelukkig zijn het enkel gekneusde ribben.. Het had erger kunnen zijn! Gekneusde ribben zijn ook vervelend (al genoeg ervaring meegehad) maar daar hou je als het goed is geen blijvende schade aan over  :Smile: 
Vind het idd ook heel goed van die opvang! 

@Josh

Succes met de operatie! Ook niet lekker op precies een dag dat het bloedheet buiten is! 

Ik ga straks lekker de waterkant opzoeken  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Succes man!! :Wink: 


Sevens nog een machine laten draaien,en de grond mee nat doen.Voor de rest gewoon verder relaxen.Gisteren teveel af gezien van mijne rug,hopelijk blijft het zoals het nu is.

----------


## dotito

shoppen met de dochter en met mijn ventje,we gaan er samen een leuk dagje van maken :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

En josh,ben je al terug van de kliniek?

----------


## joshuatree

ja ben al terug....alles goed gegaan behalve de ruggeprik...pfoe hey die deed pijn
kreeg een stroomstoot door me heen waar ik erg pijn van had.....zat volgens mij met de naald in de zenuw...
heb al vaker een ruggeprik gehad,maar nog nooit zo.....weet ook niet of ik nog wel een wil hebben....dan maar gewoon narcose...
nu beentje lekker dik ingepakt ...en dat met deze temperatuur....en mag me over 3 dagen pas douchen...das ook niet zo fijn.. :Frown: 
ach ja.....
en met jou Do? gaat het een beetje met je rug?
groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

@josh...als je die ruggeprik zo beschrijft lijkt het echt wel een geraakte zenuw,
ik zou trouwens voor een narcose kiezen, lekker ff maffen!
hopelijk komen er voor jou betere dagen!!
fijn dat je dochter er weer is

wij zijn net terug uit rotterdam, waar om 9.00 uur onze zoon met de rest geslaagde mariniers met volle bepakking(30 kg en dan 120 km lopen in deze warmte, dit hebben ze in 4 dagen gedaan!!!) s, nachts moesten ze graven, de wacht houden etc.
we waren zoooooooooo trots, hijzelf natuurlijk ook, maar was doodop van 4 nachten/dagen lopen/niet slapen.
we gaan zo zwemmen in een meer hier dichtbij!!

----------


## sietske763

zwemmen in een grote recreatie plas.
en de boodschappen.

----------


## sietske763

zwemmen, zwemmen en nog eens zwemmen!!!

----------


## dotito

mss gaan zwemmen?

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Ja die Epidurale dat ze jou gegeven hebben als je dat zo beschrijft hebben ze idd een zenuw geraakt.Ik heb dat tijdens mijn bevalling gehad,en daar hebben ze mij vroeger ook heel veel pijn bij gedaan.Ik kies ook NOOIT meer voor een Epidurale.Ja wat betreft dat je je 3 dagen niet kunt wassen dat is minder,maar gelukkig is nu alles achter de rug.Wens je nog heel veel beterschap en herstel toe :Wink: 

Vandaag gaat het wel met mijn rug,heb nl ook goed geslapen doet er heel veel aan.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Beterschap! Hoop dat je knie straks helemaal hersteld! Dat ze wss een zenuw geraakt hebben met de ruggenprik is iets minder... En 3 dagen niet douchen met dit weer is een ramp, achja dan wordt het maar moeilijk wassen met washandjes  :Wink:  Succes!!

Ik heb vandaag heerlijk langs het water gelegen, de meeste tijd wel in de schaduw want in de zon bakte ik écht weg. Nog lekker kunnen lachen daar, vanavond tv kijken (heerlijk die voorrondes van Popstars, sommige kansloze kandidaten, kan er heerlijk om lachen :Big Grin: )

----------


## Onassa

> wij zijn net terug uit rotterdam, waar om 9.00 uur onze zoon met de rest geslaagde mariniers met volle bepakking(30 kg en dan 120 km lopen in deze warmte, dit hebben ze in 4 dagen gedaan!!!) s, nachts moesten ze graven, de wacht houden etc.
> we waren zoooooooooo trots, hijzelf natuurlijk ook, maar was doodop van 4 nachten/dagen lopen/niet slapen.
> we gaan zo zwemmen in een meer hier dichtbij!!


Allemachtig...wat eenn bikkel van een zoon heb jij zeg!!!
Dat is nu met recht afzien en wij maar klagen over de hitte terwijl ik lekker in mijn badje lig te dobberen.

@Josh, ze hebben jou een zenuw geraakt, kan niet missen.
Ik had na de ruggeprik dagelang heel erg hoofdpijn wat alleen zqkte als ik ging liggen, zitten was niet te houden.
4dagen later toch maar even naar de huisarts gegaan, die zeer verbaasd was mij daar op eigen gelegenheid te zien want ik bleek post spinale hoofdpijn te hebben.
Zaterdags, de dag erna lwg ik weer op de OK voor een bloed patch, nare ervaring maar de hoofdpijn was meteen weg.
Het houd in dat het prikgaatje niet gedicht wqs door gestolt bloed en dat er duw hersenvocht weg drupte uit mijn ruggemerg.
Klinkt eng, maar het is vooral heel vervelend want die hoofdpijn is nog erger dan migraine.

Ik zit in het donker te typen, tik vaak mis, maar ik zit beneden en ga zo op de grond voor de schuifpui slapen, als ik licht aandoe stikt het hier zo vqn de muggen, ze zijj inmiddels al binnen gekomen.
Dus ik ga zo lekker in de woonkamer slapen op een bed gemaakt van tuinstoel kussens

----------


## Onassa

> Ik heb vandaag heerlijk langs het water gelegen, de meeste tijd wel in de schaduw want in de zon bakte ik écht weg. Nog lekker kunnen lachen daar, vanavond tv kijken (heerlijk die voorrondes van Popstars, sommige kansloze kandidaten, kan er heerlijk om lachen)


Josh....ik wens je uiteraard ook een voorspoedig herstel toe en 3 dwgen niet douchen is niet mis nu jet die wqrmte.
Probeer zoveel mogelijk het hoofd koel te houden of een natte handdoek in je nek dan ga je minder snel zweten.
Beterschap!!!!

----------


## sietske763

............moeten wel zwemmen!!

----------


## gossie

Af en toe het oppas-hondje uitlaten. En verder helemaal niets. Veels te warm om aan de weg te zijn.
Het liefst zou ik slapen...........

@ Josh
Beterschap met je knie. En erg voor je, dat je niet mag douchen.

En ik heb te doen met de mensen, die geen stukje schaduw hebben. Aparttementen en flats, waar de hele tijd de zon op staat te schijnen.
Dan mag ik niet klagen.!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ga vandaag ook helemaal niks doen! Vannacht amper geslapen, had echt het gevoel dat ik van de warmte zou stikken! Dus nu even helemaal niks doen!

----------


## sietske763

he syl,
een mobiele airco op slaapkamer is echt ideaal!!
heb dat ding 4 jaar geleden gekocht, toen ik in vreselijke hitte moest slapen overdag omdat ik alleen maar nachtdiensten had...
was eigenlijk een gok, maar dus erg goed bevallen.
met dit weer zet ik m op ontvochten en haalt ie dat klamme weg uit mn slaapkamer,
ik schrik er soms van hoeveel water er in 1 nacht uitkomt!!! maar hoe meer hoe beter, want daar wordt het lekker koel van, ik slaap nog met een dekbed!
4 jaar geleden waren ze nog redelijk prijzig, nu nog maar 200 euro of zo,
en t geld is echt de moeite waard!!!

----------


## Agnes574

AnnLaura, hopelijk verliepen de sollicitaties goed?

Ik doe morgen helemaal niets!!
Als er wat moet gebeuren (kat van schoonma buiten en binnenlaten, gras sproeien, planten water geven, koken???) mag vriendlief dat allemaal oplossen; ik heb dat de afgelopen dagen allemaal gedaan > nu ist zijne tour  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Bar,

Ah ja airco, daar ben ik een soort van allergisch voor  :Wink:  De airco neemt een bepaald soort stof met zich mee waar ik doodziek van wordt, heb toen in Amerika allerlei onderzoeken daarvoor gehad, dat was dus de conclusie. Daar wordt namelijk óveral airco gebruikt en ben toen echt doodziek geweest met ong 41 gr koorts etc, dus helaas moet ik het doen met mn ventilator! Neem dat ding ook lekker mee op vakantie, we gaan nu met 2 auto's heen en 2 auto's terug, dus kan een hoop meer meenemen dan normaal haha!

----------


## Sylvia93

Morgen gaan we weer lekker samen naar de recreatie toe, lekker zwemmen! Maar denk dat ik wel een beetje uit die zon blijft, pfoeh stijgt me n beetje naar het hoofd! (Barstende hoofdpijn nu weer  :Frown: ) Vandaag was het écht te warm om iets te gaan doen..

----------


## sietske763

ja kan, partner kan ook niet tegen airco, maar we slapen vaak apart dus kan ik m gewoon lekker aanzetten.
een ventilator met deze temp vind ik vreselijk......maar alles is beter dan niets.
leuk en lekker joh, dat je vrijdag 3 weken me vak. gaat!!
camping?? meen ik me te herinneren......
lekker met 2 auto,s......je hebt het weer goed voor elkaar!!
gaan jullie met je moeder of gaat je 2e vader ook mee?

----------


## dotito

Vanavond voetbal kijken Spanje NL hopen dat Spanje wint Sorry he voor de leden van MC want de meeste zijn Nederlanders :Big Grin: 

En voor de rest verder lekker niets doen tja, zweten in ons App pfff..... :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

ik ga vandaag steeds ff in bed liggen met airco, is voor mij de beste oplossing,
lekker koel.
om 17 uur de stad in, ff wat eten in een restaurantje en dan hoppa op naar de kroeg om WK te kijken..........wordt wel gezellig want heel ons gezin gaat (apart) naar de stad, dus zullen we elkaar nog wel tegenkomen......
en als we verliezen, ben ik dus blij voor onze DOTITO
heel veel leuk WK plezier voor iedereen!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

En als NL wint ben ik blij voor JULLIE!!!!ben echt benieuwd babs :Big Grin: spannend :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Wees voorzichtig he meid,met die zon.Want lees vaak dat je hoofdpijn pijn hebt van de zon dat is niet goed hoor!Probeer van de zon te genieten maar geniet met mate :Wink: 

Veel liefs Do

----------


## sietske763

morgen moeten we alweer zo vroeg op (en dat na een WK feest)
de jongste van ons moet naar schiphol, hij gaat 8 dagen met een reisgezelschap de bekende plaatsen in Israel bezoeken.
en vrijdag ook weer zo vroeg voor andere zoon.
pfffffffffffffffffffff ben nog steeds van slag af van een paar dagen geleden toen we er om 4 uur uitmoesten, dus deze week kan ik wel op mn buik schrijven!!

----------


## Agnes574

Vanmiddag nog beetje zonnen en relaxen en vanavond natuurlijk WK-finale kijken!!

----------


## dotito

Kan ik me wel inbeelden dat dat vermoeiend voor je moet zijn.Ja voor je kinderen moet je iets over hebben.Maar dat heb jij alvast wel he!!! :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Wilde naar m'n beste vriendin gaan, maar ze geven onweersbuien af, dus moet ik thuisblijven bij mijn bange wfks  :Frown:  (blijf er graag voor thuis hoor, maar wil vriendin nog zien voor ik op vakantie ga!!), ik hoop dat ik komende week toch nog naar m'n vriendin kan, anders zie ik haar pas over enkele weken weer ...

----------


## sietske763

ja Do, vroeg opstaan is echt een drama voor mij, ben daar gewoon een week ellendig van
jammer dat ze geen ""vroeg opstaan"" pillen hebben, dan was ik de eerste klant!
en bij jou specerijen en theeen staat er ook niets voor!

----------


## Agnes574

Vroeg opstaan is ook niet aan mij besteed  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Ik ga do-mi naar m'n vriendin  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga het zonnetje opzoeken  :Wink:  ... mijn 'achterkant' mag nog beetje bruinen (dus lekker op m'n buik op het ligbed!!)

----------


## dotito

Ik ben ook geen ochtend mens,meestal als ik echt vroeg moet opstaan ga ik altjd redelijk vroeg slapen 10u.Maar dan neem ik meestal wel iets voor te slapen,anders slaap ik bijna nooit.

----------


## Sylvia93

Morgen even de stad in, stom ongelukje gehad waardoor mn duimnagel voor 1/3 ingescheurd is halverwege mn duim! Dus afknippen is geen mogelijkheid want dat gaat bloeden en pijn doen als het gek. Dus even op zoek naar nailrepairzooitjes zodat het even een weekje kan zitten en uit kan groeien  :Smile:  Verder even met vriend naar de Action voor zo'n halfkoepeltentje en een ventilator (ik stik als ik bij m slaap van de hitte  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Verder weinig..!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ventilator is idd beter dan niets! Al blaast dat stomme ding nu steeds weer warme lucht maar ach! We gaan idd naar een camping (Appelscha), zitten in een best luxe bungalow met ligbad, stoomcabine, vaatwasser etc  :Smile:  En mn 2e pappie gaat idd mee, dus ipv zoals ieder jaar achterin krap vast te zitten met de kat op mn schoot kan ik nu op vakantie normaal zitten bij hem in de auto, gelukkig houden we van dezelfde muziek dus hoef ik ook niet met mn mp3 te zitten én hoef ik mn moeder niet mee te horen zingen met Gerda Jolig (ehh gerard joling) :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag weer bij het water gezeten, alleen werdt het rond 2 uur een beetje donker en dreigweer, dus samen besloten terug naar huis te gaan (is het potverdrie de rest van de dag nog heerlijk warm geweest mét zon!). Nja ff lekker gedoucht en op het balkon een boek gelezen. Vanavond idd voetbal kijken, en ooh Do!! Nja het is je vergeven aangezien je niet in Nederland woont  :Wink:  Als hier iemand zegt: Spanje gaat winnen, of ik hoop dat Spanje wint krijg je een klap  :Big Grin: 
Ach ze moeten het laten zien he, maakt mij verder niet uit wie wint (Ja natuurlijk liever NL) maar als Spanje terecht zou winnen zou ik me daar ook niet druk om maken (Hmm misschien dan maar wel een tijdje uit de buurt van vriendlief blijven haha). Ga dus ook maar niet kijken in de kroeg, mocht het fout gaan wil ik niet in een gevecht belanden  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ehm wat zomerkleding, je zwembadje, douche spulletjes ed, fototoestel en een goed humeur moet je meenemen op vakantie  :Wink: 
Heb je ook veel gezwommen dit weekend?

@ Bar en Do,
Hebben jullie de hitte en het onweer een beetje overleefd?

Mijn weekend was fantastisch!
Wat ik volgend weekend ga doen.. iets doen en wat eten met/bij mn ex...

----------


## dotito

Hey Luussje,

En hoe was het op het festival heb je je wat kunnen amuseren?
Hier bij ons was het veel...te warm,ben met mijn dochter, van weekend naar shoppingcenter geweest was best gezellig.Buiten was het toch niet te doen,en daar is het heerlijk fris :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Hoe was het feestje zaterdag?

@ Syl,
Na al dat zwemmen zul je nu wel als een visje in het water zijn  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Hoe was het shoppen?

@ Bar,
Heerlijk zeg zwemmen in recreatieplas! 
In Groningen is er een negatief zwem advies gegeven ivm algen voor het Hoornsemeer/plas en Paterswoldsemeer... en heb vorige week een duik gedaan in het Zilvermeer maar die was echt ranzig dus dat doe ik niet weer... dan maar wat meer betalen voor een zwembad...
Succes met de kids uitzwaaien en zo vroeg opstaan!

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk had je idd een rustdag en heeft vriendlief de taken waargenomen en kan je nog naar je vriendin toe voordat je op vakantie gaat!

Morgen ga ik was draaien want dat is hoognodig, verder bijkomen van het leuke maar vermoeiende weekend...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
Vervelend dat de ruggenprik zoveel pijn deed  :Frown:  Mocht je ook niet douchen met een vuilniszak ofzo om je been heen?! Hopelijk kon je je wat opfrissen met washandjes en heb je genoten toen je weer mocht douchen! Ik hoop voor je dat je goed herstelt, veel beterschap en sterkte! Hoe heeft je dochtertje het gehad op kamp? (Misschien lees ik dat zo nog elders op MC :Embarrassment: )

@ Syl,
Lekker hoor bij de waterkant zijn,  :Smile: 
Ja was/is benauwd, slapen meer mensen slecht door dit weer  :Frown:  Hopelijk wordt het snel weer wat aangenamer en krijgen we allemaal weer voldoende slaap!

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat je wat minder last van je rug hebt!

@ Bar,
Pfff jou zoon heeft best afgezien met die bepakking in deze hitte, respect hoor! 
Ja met dit warme weer is het zeker zwem weer!
Hopelijk was het ondanks dat NL verloor toch gezellig met de familie in de stad!

@ Diane,
Heerlijk dat je bij de schuifpui slaapt! Liggen je katten en honden dan ook bij jullie?
Ja irritant dat de vliegjes gelijk komen als t licht aangaat, hebben we allemaal wel last van... zag onderweg paarden met gecoupeerde staarten die rilden en bokten om die vliegen kwijt te raken, arme ziel.. 

@ Gossie,
Logeert het oppas hondje bij jou? 
Hopelijk kon je een beetje slapen en was het niet te warm met het wandelen! 

@ Agnes,
En is je achterkant al bij gebruind?

Vandaag tas ingepakt, tent afgebouwd, ontbeten, zeiknat geworden van wandeling camping naar bushalte, met de trein naar huis gegaan, door onweer waren er minder treinen beschikbaar dus van Utrecht naar Groningen zaten we in een bomvolle trein, dus in assen uitgestapt voor frisse lucht en daarna overgestapt op de trein naar huis. Boodschappen gedaan en gekletst samen met mijn broertje, Heavy eruit gehaald, broertje kookte eten en beetje gekletst met paps en nu nog wakker... Zo maar poging doen om eens te gaan slapen... Morgen is er weer een dag  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hey lieve luuss,
heb nog lang niet alles gelezen,
maar vang signalen op dat het leuk was!!

ja, vroeger ging ik ook naar hoornse meer en paterswoldsemeer,
echt prachtig daar!!wat jammer dat ze daar een neg. zwemadvies geven, dus nou kan jij nergens meer zwemmen daar??

----------


## sietske763

vandaag voor de zoveelste keer weer met fysio starten, als het redelijk gaat en ik hoef niet meer te komen als ik thuis mn oefeningen doe, zak ik qua conditie toch weer terug,
door afgelopen vak. weer erg achteruitgegaan vandaar weer fysio, het moet echt onder begeleiding omdat mijn hartslag en saturatie niet goed blijven bij inspanning, dus een sportschool is nix, als ze me weer wat beter krijgen kom ik in een revalidatieclubje....allicht wat gezelliger dan in je eentje op de fiets en loopband.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Shoppen was heel leuk,maar heel vermoeiend heb het wel mogen bekopen zondag, mijn dochter is zo iemand winkeltje in winkeltje uit maar heb er enorm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): van genoten.Daarna hebben we een chinees besteld,want had geen zin meer om iets klaar te maken.Weet je mijn dochter neemt me graag me om dan haar mijn mening te vragen wat het beste bij haar staat,zei zelf kan niet zo goed kiezen.

Boodschappen had al lang moeten gebeuren,maar heb teveel pijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Succes met fysio!

Vandaag ga ik weinig doen... Heavy zit lekker in mijn nek of op mijn schouders, ik moet zo afwasmachine in en uit ruimen, de was moet gedraaid worden maar daar wacht ik wel even mee tot het goed werkt en ik wil nog lekker douchen...

----------


## dotito

Heb zonet de droogkast leeg gemaakt/was op geplooit en machine is nu aandraaien.De vaatwasser heb ik vanmiddag opgezet nu sevens nog even vlug iets gaan halen voor eten,want heb niets uit de diepvriezer gehaald.En vanavond kan mijn ventje iets klaar maken,vind hij ook niet erg.Vandaag heeft hij een rustige dag op werk gehad,dus kan dat er wel bij.

Wat ik overmorgen ga doen weet ik al :Confused: pfff....tandarts weer en dat op mijn ventje, zijn verjaardag hij moet ook gaan.Zal tegen de avond wel weg zijn die verdoving,zo kunnen we toch nog iets lekkers gaan eten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Jaaa alle muzikanten die ik gezien heb waren echt heel goed! Heb je PM gestuurd met tekst en uitleg  :Wink: 
Ja erg jammer dat er neg. zwem advies is want is daar echt prachtig en gezellig maarja...bij Kardinge Zilvermeer heb ik gepoogd te zwemmen maar was echt vies, verder is hier het Zuidlaardermeer maar weet niet wat het zwemadvies daar voor is en voor andere meren moet ik verder weg en weet daar ook niet het advies van.. dus maar gewoon naar t zwembad ofzo...

@ Do,
Leuk dat het shoppen leuk was en dat je dochter jou advies vraagt! Begrijpelijk dat je daarna bekaf was en dan is Chinees bestellen ook heerlijk  :Wink:  Hopelijk lukt het jou of je ventje om boodschappen te doen!
Ik ga ook het liefst shoppen met mijn paps  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Sorrie had al iets getypt :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Papa zei dat hij morgen spullen wou halen om de wasmachine te maken dus dan kan ik eindelijk een was draaien zonder problemen!

----------


## AnnLaura

Heerlijk vooruit zicht Luuss!

@ Do, 
Fijn dat je hebt kunnen genieten met je dochter... 
Goed dat je naar je lichaam luistert. Misschien kun je alleen het hoognodige op een tijdstip halen dat de pijn iets minder is? 

Liefs, 
AnnLaura

----------


## Luuss0404

@ AnnLaura,
Ja het vooruitzicht is heerlijk, nu nog een goede uitvoering, want papa zou het afgelopen weekend al regelen maar dat is dus niet gebeurd... dus we zullen zien, anders ga ik met mijn was wel naar mijn oude huisje...

----------


## Onassa

Nou Luus, ik hoop dat je machientje gemaakt word, want daar kan je niet al te lang van zonder.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja wasmachines!! De onze is gister kapot gegaan!! Heerlijk een paar dagen voordat je weggaat!
Ach, morgen ga ik mn koffer inpakken  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Sevens naar de kliniek bellen om een afspraak te maken voor een MRI van mijn hand/pols de dokter heeft mij al lang een verwijsbrief gegeven maar ik stel dat altijd maar uit.Kan het met momenten niet meer uithouden,is echt een raar gevoel.Soms hou ik iets vast,en dan moet ik dat ineens loslaten omdat da zoveel pijn doet.
Op dat vlak ben ik zo nochalant denk bij mezelf zal wel overgaan,maar dit gaat dit over :Frown: 

En straks risotto maken ventje lust dat graag,en heb het hem gisteren beloofd :Cool: 

En is gaan kijken voor nieuwe stoelen en een tafel in de solden natuurlijk voor op terras die van ons zijn wat versleten.

----------


## Agnes574

Ajjj... tandarts; sterkte Do!!

Ik weet nog niet wat ik vandaag ga doen;
Ik zou naar de dierenwinkel moeten, maar vriend zei dat het gaat onweren?? Dan kan ik niet weg ivm m'n bange hondje  :Wink: .
Als het niet gaat onweren toch naar de dierenwinkel en vanavond mijn schoonma+vriend ophalen van station in Gent (zou het moeten kunnen vinden met de aanwijzingen die vriendlief me gaf.. ben benieuwd  :Stick Out Tongue: ); die komen terug van Barcelona!

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen naar mijn huisartse en daarna nog een bezoekje brengen aan m'n vriendin!

Vreselijk hé; koffers pakken!!!

----------


## dotito

Verjaardag ventje vieren :Big Grin: 

@AnnLaura,

Ja was best gezellig alleen vermoeiend :Frown: ,moet er toch paar dagen voor uittrekken om te bekomen.
Ik probeer naar mijn lichaam te luisteren,maar is niet altijd gemakkelijk! :Wink: 

Veel liefs Do

----------


## dotito

Dank U Wel Aggie, :Wink: 

Heb zo'n angst van de tandarts :Confused: maar heb wel een hele lieve Dokteres dat scheelt ook al!!


Ooh Barcelona!!!!!een van mijn favoriete stad :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): prachtige stad,met vele winkels/cultuur.

Zijn ze ginder op verlof geweest Aggie?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
In de afgelopen 2 week heb ik 1 was gedraaid en dat was met de lekkage, ik had gehoopt dat de wasmachine afgelopen weekend werd gemaakt, maar dat wordt hopelijk vanavond zodat we weer keuze uit schone kleren hebben want alles op handwas is ook geen doen... 

@ Syl,
Balen zeg!
Onze vorige wasmachine deed het ineens ook niet meer, oude buurvrouw gaf als tip 1x met azijn proberen te draaien om vuil en kalk te verwijderen ofzo en dat hebben we gedaan en wasmachine hield het nog wat langer vol dus missch dat het bij jullie ook werkt?

@ Agnes,
Succes bij de huisarts morgen en veel plezier bij je vriendin!

@ Do,
Veel plezier met verjaardag ventje vieren, alvast gefeliciteerd!
Naar je lichaam luisteren is idd niet altijd makkelijk!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Je hebt het gister druk gehad! 
Succes met afspraak voor MRI maken! Hmz lekke risotto en leuk dat je naar nieuwe stoelen en tafels gaat kijken  :Smile: 
Veel succes morgen bij de tandarts, hopelijk is de verdoving 's avonds uitgewerkt en heb je niet al teveel pijn zodat je met je ventje zijn verjaardag kan vieren en iets lekkers kan eten!
Jaaa Barcelona is echt prachtig! 
Ben er geweest, gewandeld over de Ramblas, de Sagrada Família gezien, op het balkon van de Burgemeester (ofzo) geweest waar je heel Barcelona en de haven kon overzien en nog bij een straat met allemaal fonteinen, echt geweldig!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop voor je dat als je naar de dierenwinkel gaat en je schoonma+vriend gaat ophalen het niet onweert!
Barcelona is echt een prachtige stad dus ik hoop dat ze het leuk gehad hebben!

Vandaag ga ik niet zoveel doen... heb alweer niet echt best geslapen, Heavy zit weer gezellig bij mij, mijn broertje ligt nog in coma en hopelijk werkt vanavond de wasmachine!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,


Ja heb gisteren redelijk wat gedaan,moet het rustiger aan doen want mijn rug wilt niet meer mee :Frown: 

Prachtige stad he,heb je die fonteinen 's avonds gezien met al die kleuren"magnifiek"
Ik ben er geweest mijn mijn ex-man destijds tijdens de olympische spelen.Mijn dochter was nog maar amper 3 of zoiets??

Ja La Rambla de bekenste straat in Barca... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja elke dag een beetje is beter dan in 1x heel veel, maarja is wel moeilijk je daaraan te houden...

Ja echt een prachtige stad! Die fonteinen heb ik in idd 's avonds gezien dan gaan ze omhoog en naar beneden en met kleurtjes op muziek, echt super mooi vond ik dat!
Was het er dan niet erg druk omdat de spelen ook waren?

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Man man man....niet te doen toen we naar de metro gingen op die trappen ik stikte bijna.Weet dat nog goed ik had mijn dochtertje toen op mijn arm,en dan maar stap voor stap naar waar we moesten zijn.Maar we hebben er vrienden wonen vandaar en die zeiden toen waarom kom je niet tijden de olympische spelen,dan is de sfeer plezant.Plezant  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): was het wel,maar te druk  :Confused: naar mijn zin.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag ga ik niet veel meer doen, vriend komt zo hierheen en gaat een poging tot mn haar verven doen, wil het weer blond hebben, en die vriendin die het de laatste keer gedaan had had deze keer geen tijd, en vriend heeft het nog nooit gedaan, dus ik ga het merken zo! Als ik straks een kop met oranje haar heb laat ik jullie wel ff meelachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Bij ons is een wasmachineboer geweest, en hij heeft geconcludeerd dat er een onderdeel stuk is welke moeilijk te vervangen is, dus beter een nieuwe kunnen kopen, draaien doet ie dus al niet meer!

Morgen ga ik de laatste dingen inpakken, kooien van de beesten verschonen en dan het konijn en de cavia naar mn opa en oma toebrengen die zo lief zijn om 3 weken op ze te passen *hmm ga mn konijn wel missen!*

----------


## sietske763

ja ja nog ff syl, heerlijk 3 weken vak.
zal je wel missen hoor!!

----------


## sietske763

heeeeeee wat een goed idee om partner je haar te laten kleuren!!!
dit idee pik ik even van jou, moet ik hier ook maar invoeren.

----------


## Sylvia93

> heeeeeee wat een goed idee om partner je haar te laten kleuren!!!
> dit idee pik ik even van jou, moet ik hier ook maar invoeren.


Hehe tis handig hoor! Vriend had het nog nooit gedaan, dus dit was even een test, en het ziet er goed uit! Dus meneer is geslaagd, mag vaker mn haar verven haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

> ja ja nog ff syl, heerlijk 3 weken vak.
> zal je wel missen hoor!!


Ga jullie ook missen hoor!! Maar ik zal niet 3 gehele weken weg zijn, hehe heb internet, dus kom afentoe even gluren hoe het met iedereen is!

----------


## Onassa

Een kapotte wasmachine is vreselijk!!!
En zeker nu met dat warme weer, je gebruikt toch veel meer kleding door de warmte (althans ik wel).
Syl....spannend hoor, bijna op vakantie!!!
Help me effe(mijn geheugen is niet zo best), waar ga je ook alweer naartoe??

En wat ik morgen ga doen...nog geen idee maar als de temperatuur het een beetje toelaat ga ik 's middags weer eens ouderwets gezellig naar stal en misschien wel rindje bos op Drop maken.
Dat zal nu wel lekker zijn, hoewel hij waarschijnlijk erg fris zal wezen en over woezels zal zien  :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

Oh nee, dat klaat ik manlief niet doen....ik heb toch meer vertrouwen daarmee in mezelf :Wink: 
Vandaag 2 uur met mijn zus aan de foon gehangen, verder nog beelden van Oranje sitten kijken en begin van de avond naar stal geweest om de stallen effe uit te mesten...was ook wel nodig.
We waren net voor de bui weer binnen en gelukkig alle katten ook.

----------


## gossie

Nadat ik me nu in de tijd heb vergist. 06.00uur ipv. 07.00uur. Ga ik straks naar mijn vrij.w.werk. Vanmiddag even langs mijn ouders. 
Gelukkig is de temperatuur wat gezakt. Want die airco's op het werk doen het niet goed.

----------


## sietske763

krijg straks gezinshulp, dus dat wordt weer opruimen en poetsen!!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Oh nee, dat klaat ik manlief niet doen....ik heb toch meer vertrouwen daarmee in mezelf
> Vandaag 2 uur met mijn zus aan de foon gehangen, verder nog beelden van Oranje sitten kijken en begin van de avond naar stal geweest om de stallen effe uit te mesten...was ook wel nodig.
> We waren net voor de bui weer binnen en gelukkig alle katten ook.


Haha bij mij is het goed gelukt hoor!  :Smile:  Ik kan het zelf echt niet namelijk  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag de koffers inpakken, konijn+cavia naar mn opa en oma toe brengen, kamer opruimen etc etc.

----------


## sietske763

morgen gaat syl weg........
veel plezier meiss!!

----------


## sietske763

wij moeten weer om 4.00 opstaan,
weer naar kazerne in rotterdam, waar afschuwelijk vroeg, ons militairtje nogmaals gefeliciteerd wordt en horen waar hij geplaast wordt, gelukkig niet in buitenland!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Haha we gaan naar Appelscha (we bljven dus gewoon in NL) dat ligt net iets over de grens van Friesland heen. En een kapotte wasmachine is idd een ramp! Vooral nu idd de laatste week liggen er toch nog kleren die gewassen moeten worden omdat ik ze meewil..!

@ Bar,

Jaaa idd! Dankjewel!!

Oe 4 uur is wel érg vroeg hoor! Gelukkig blijft hij dan wel gewoon in NL, dat scheelt toch alweer he!

----------


## dotito

Sevens nog vlug een cadeauke gaan kopen :Big Grin: is er gisteren niet van gekomen had teveel pijn.
En dan om 15.30 u naar de tandarts dat is minder :Confused:  :Frown:  :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

succes do!!
hier is de tent weer opgeruimd en schoon, doe dus de rest van de dag alleen maar dingen die ik leuk vind!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Gewoon aan u ventje vragen,de mijne doet dat al een tijdje sinds ik het aan mijne rug heb.Zelf kan ik het niet meer omdat ik mijn armen hoog moet houden,en dat doet op d'n duur pijn in mijne rug.

Oeps het geen dat ik getypt heb moet ergens anders staan :Big Grin: 

Dank U Wel schattie :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ow ja dan helpt mijn tip niet nee  :Embarrassment:  Wel vervelend dat het niet gemaakt kan worden, is vaak goedkoper dan nieuwe kopen, maar gelukkig kunnen jullie bij je vriend de was doen  :Smile: 
Succes met de kooien verschonen en de laatste dingetjes inpakken!

@ Diane,
We gebruiken hier sowieso wel veel kleren (komt ook door sporten) maar gelukkig doet onze wasmachine het nu weer goed en lekvrij sinds gisteravond  :Big Grin: 
Geniet lekker van je buiten rit met Drop! Fijn dat je je weer goed genoeg voelt om dat te gaan doen!

@ Bar,
Dat is weer erg op tijd opstaan!
Weet wel hoe dat is, had ik met mijn ex ook vaak...
Gelukkig wordt hij niet in buitenland geplaatst!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Jammer dat het er te druk was ondanks dat de sfeer goed was, hopelijk kan je Barcelona nog eens zien zonder al die drukte  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat je een leuk cadeautje kan vinden! Heel veel succes en sterkte bij de tandarts!!!

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je haar er goed uitziet en dat je vriend geslaagd is!  :Wink: 
Ik verf altijd zelf mijn haar, kan ik alleen mijzelf stom vinden als het niet goed gaat  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Succes met kooien schoonmaken en diertjes naar je opa+oma brengen, spullen inpakken en kamer opruimen! Hoop dat het allemaal lukt zodat je morgen onbezorgd op vakantie kan!

@ Bar,
Ja iemand je haar laten verven kan soms heerlijk zijn en handig als je het zelf even niet ziet. Ik heb mijn paps haar ook wel eens geverft  :Wink:  Mijn ex knipt mijn haartjes, vind het heerlijk als hij dat doet en door mijn haar gaat!  :Embarrassment: 
Fijn dat de gezinshulp gekomen is en dat de tent weer opgeruimd en schoon is zodat je leuke dingen kan doen!

@ Diane,
Gezellig dat je met je zus gekletst hebt  :Smile:  
Fijn ook dat jullie en de katten voor de bui binnen waren!

@ Gossie,
Veel succes/plezier met je vrijwilligerswerk en bij je ouders! Idd fijn dat het vandaag eindelijk aangenamer weer is, zeker nu de airco het niet doet!

Vandaag lekker rustig wakker geworden. Wou ik een goede vriendin bellen omdat we elkaar vandaag zouden zien en op internet, werkten geen van beide, dus ik modem resetten en dingen doen, kreeg ik gelukkig beide weer aan de praat, dus gelijk pc even geüpdatet en zo even die goede vriendin bellen wat precies het plan wordt  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Sterkte bij de tandarts!!

@ Luuss,

Jep alles is al gedaan nu, de beesten zijn bij opa en oma (ah vind t altijd zo rot om ze achter te laten, mja helaas kunnen ze nou eenmaal niet mee.. Koffer is zo goed als ingepakt, morgen alleen nog de laatste spulletjes (make-up, tandenborstels etc, heb ik morgen/vanavond nog nodig, dus kan ik nog niet inpakken). Kamer is ook opgeruimd, en helemaal schoongemaakt. Dus we kunnen er weer tegenaan!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha nee idd  :Stick Out Tongue:  Nou alles is nu klaar, dus ga lekker genieten van het laatste avondje thuis, vanavond nog even naar vriend toe, en dan morgenochtend weer vroegop!

----------


## gossie

@Sylvia,
fijne vakantie en rust lekker uit als dat mogelijk is. :Wink: 

Morgen probeer ik eerst uit te slapen. [moet ik de wekker nog even goed zetten :Embarrassment: ]

----------


## dotito

Sevens op zoek naar een tafel en stoelen voor op terras maar dan naar de koopjes,en boodschappen doen.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag véél winkels af ivm komende vakantie (zondag t/m zondag) en nog wassen, zoveel mogelijk klaarleggen én de aqua's schoonmaken en nieuwe filtersponzen steken!!

Zal blij zijn als ik vanavond weer in mijn bed lig  :Big Grin: 

@Do, 
Hopelijk slaag je in je zoektocht naar terrasmeubels!!

@Syll,
Fijne vakantie!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen hoop ik uit te slapen en alles in te pakken /klaar te zetten voor vakantie!!
Laatste was draaien vandaag, dus dat morgen ook nog uithalen...
Verder om boodschappen en hopelijk daarna rusten en genieten van het vooruitzicht om de dag erna te vertrekken voor een week!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Dat zal wel lukken Dank U Wel :Smile: 


Dat is altijd zo typisch als mensen op verlof gaan dat er altijd zoveel komt bij zien.
Probeer maar op u gemakske te doen,morgen ben je weer bekaf!! :Wink: 
Denk aan u rug,ken dat goed genoeg wil ook altijd van alles en nog wat doen.

Veel plezier met winkelen.

Liefs Do

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks lieverd!!!
Komt goed hoor; hou mijn rug in de gaten (wil daar niet met pijn zitten  :Wink: )

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat alles klaar is gekomen, kan je nog beter van je vakantie genieten  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop voor je dat je uitslaap plan lukte!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop voor je dat je en kan uitslapen en de dingen kan doen die je moet doen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat het gelukt is met alles in orde maken  :Smile: 
Veel plezier op vakantie en tot snel!

@ Do,
Hopelijk vind je iets leuks wat niet al te duur is!

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk vind je alles wat je nodig bent voor je vakantie en lukt het je de andere dingen te doen zonder jezelf over te belasten! 

Vandaag staat er niet zoveel op de planning, heb vannacht niet geslapen dus lekker rustig aan doen lijkt me een goeie  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss
Het plan is gelukt. :Smile: 

Morgen ga ik misschien kijken naar nieuwe meubels. Samen met een goede kennis.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Fijn zeg!
Ik hoop dat je vandaag leuke nieuwe meubels hebt gevonden  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,
Ik heb nog niets gekocht. Wel een leuk stoeltje gezien. Maar het zit gedeelte was te kort voor mijn lange benen. Mijn lengte begint dan mee te spelen. En daar moet ik dan toch opletten als ik nieuwe stoel/bank ga kopen :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Voor morgen geen idee??? Misschien naar park gaan,daar gezellig een boekje lezen,en van de natuur wat genieten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Ja lastig is dat als je iets leuks ziet en het dan niet de juiste zit hoogte of zit lengte heeft  :Frown:  Ik heb daar ook problemen mee door mijn lengte (1.82/1.83 ben ik)

@ Do,
En ben je gister naar het park geweest?

Ik ga morgen met Ruben naar de Smelt (Bonte Wever) voor zwemmen/sauna  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Huttenbouw

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,
Ja ik ben 1.85. Het geeft vaak problemen. Ook qua kleding. Voor de lengte heb ik vaak grote maten nodig. Intussen ben ik er wel aan gewend. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Morgen ga ik uitslapen. Proberen wat uurtjes in te halen. De ramen tegen elkaar open dan moet het wel lukken. :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag na de controle arts nog even wat gaan wandelen in shoppingcenter ventje, moest iets hebben van ginder.Ikke eigenlijk niet maar zag daar een heel mooi vestje 70 percent ging er af kon ik echt niet laten liggen,en een bloesje heb ik ook nog gekocht.

Daarna hebben we een lekkere fruit cocktail gedronken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): wel zonder alcohol mmm.....allerlei fruit door een.

----------


## Maikee

Njaa , ik weet het nog niett , ik ga denk ik rustigg in bed liggen , Beetjehh ziek al een tijdje , en problemen thuis enzoo , Pff , allemaal rustig aaan ,, Mss een duikje gaan nemen , dat kalmeert mij watt 
Gtzz Maikeee

----------


## Maikee

> Ik ga morgen opnieuw naar Duitsland ! De bessen zijn nog niet goed dus ik kan gezellig mee met mn vader!. We gaan wéér kijken of er wat gedaan is aan het huis van mijn zus, alleen ik ben bang dat ik toch gelijk krijg dat ze een beetje opgelicht worden (dan zeggen ze bijv.: ja volgende week staat de garage er, en dan staat ie er 2 weken of langer nog niet, en dat terwijl het gewoon een kant en klaar ding is), grr die Duitsers ook altijd he kan er zo boos om worden maarja !



Veel plezier zou ik zegge ,, Maarja , Heb je geen gelijk gekregen ofzoo??
Ik ben ook Eeen duitser maar ik ben een normalen Hahaha , aléé heel wat ziekjess x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Leuk dat je een vestje en bloesje hebt gekocht  :Smile: 
Fruit cocktails zonder alcohol zijn ook erg lekker! Op Bospop hebben Ruben en ik ook veel fruit cocktails gehad, wat smoothies werden genoemd, echt heerlijk!

Vandaag heb ik met de monteur gesproken zie afreageerhoek... en zo ga ik gelukkig alsnog met Ruben zwemmen/sauna, ben blij dat de monteur er om 10 uur al was want normaal als ze zeggen tussen 12-18 dan komt de monteur om 18 en ik was gister al chagrijnig omdat zwemmen/sauna niet door zou gaan...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Veel succes en plezier op huttenbouw! Ik hoop dat deze dag geen vervelende ervaringen of verwondingen oplevert!  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Dan heb je vast ook net als mij wel het probleem dan als een vest/trui rondom goed zit er een stuk mouw aan moet en dat als de broek op de heupen goed zit er ook een stuk pijp aan moet?! Vind dat zo irritant dat ik niet echt van winkelen hou...
Ik hoop dat je vandaag heerlijk kon uitslapen!

@ Maikee,
Ik hoop dat je je rust kan vinden en dat je snel weer beter wordt!

Morgen ga ik denk was doen, bezig in de tuin en dan 's avonds bodypumping of fitnessen...

----------


## Maikee

> @ Ronald,
> Veel succes en plezier op huttenbouw! Ik hoop dat deze dag geen vervelende ervaringen of verwondingen oplevert! 
> 
> @ Gossie,
> Dan heb je vast ook net als mij wel het probleem dan als een vest/trui rondom goed zit er een stuk mouw aan moet en dat als de broek op de heupen goed zit er ook een stuk pijp aan moet?! Vind dat zo irritant dat ik niet echt van winkelen hou...
> Ik hoop dat je vandaag heerlijk kon uitslapen!
> 
> @ Maikee,
> Ik hoop dat je je rust kan vinden en dat je snel weer beter wordt!
> ...



Thy xx x

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,
Ik herken die problemen bij kleding passen. :Mad:  Vaak te kort. En idd. is het dan niet meer leuk om te shoppen. Maar tegenwoordig zijn er meer winkels, die ook verschillende lengtematen hebben. (want hoog water in de polder, daar heb ik genoeg van :Wink: )
Ik heb heerlijk geslapen en wat later opgestaan.

Morgen ga ik eerst naar mijn vrijw.w. en 's middags wat hh. doen.

----------


## Ronald68

@ Luus, ben vandaag door een trap gezakt, dus weer een half uurtje EHBO!

Morgen pakken en zaterdag pleite!

----------


## Maikee

Ik gaa Morgenn iss Na lommel se , Voor een beetje te bekomen , Met vrienden enzo , 
dat gaat nog eens duigt doen x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je lekker uit hebt kunnen slapen  :Smile: 
Wat voor vrijw.w. doe je eigenlijk?

@ Ronald,
Het zit je niet echt mee he  :Frown:  
Succes met inpakken en alvast heel veel plezier op vakantie gewenst!

@ Maikee,
Heel veel plezier vandaag met je vrienden en even bekomen  :Smile: 

Morgen ga ik of met mijn paps thuis dingen doen en naar Art Carnivale (festival met kunst, theater, muziek) of ik ga naar Assen om een vriendin te zien, moet ik nog even overleggen, want mijn broertje gaat vandaag tot zondagavond naar onze moeder.

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag ga ik was doen, Heavy is eruit, mijn broertje gaat zo weg en ik ga vanmiddag nog bij een goede vriend eten en waarschijnlijk nachtje slapen...

----------


## dotito

Proberen te relaxen....

----------


## gossie

Ik wordt straks opgehaald. We gaan weer kijken naar meubels voor de kamer. Naar een soort meubelboulevard. Misschien kan ik nu slagen.  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Even wat gaan wandelen voel me zo ellendig pfff....

----------


## sietske763

veel slapen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hopelijk is het gelukt met relaxen en wandelen!

@ Gossie,
Nog iets leuks gezien op de meubel boulevard?

@ Bar,
Slaap lekker  :Wink: 

Ik ga vandaag niet veel meer doen, heb een lange week/weekend gehad dus lekker relaxen en muziek luisteren want we hebben nieuwe lp's gekocht...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

We zijn even gaan wandelen om toch maar even tussen die 4 muren weg te zijn en heeft me toch wat deugd gedaan.Maar voel me gewoon heel slecht van mijn menstruatie die ik binnen een paar dagen moet hebben,en heb veel last van mijn rug.

En morgen moet ik dan terug naar de tandarts pfff...heb weer last van tandpijn ook word me allemaal een beetje teveel door de pijn.

Dikke knuffel terug X :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Hoi Do,
ik wens je morgen succes en sterkte bij de tandarts.

Hoi Luuss, 
ja ik heb een stoel gekocht. Dus een eerste verandering in mijn woonkamer. 3 1/2 maand levertijd. Maar dat komt goed uit, er moet nog eerst een schilder aan de gang.

Luuss blijf lekker genieten van de muziek. . die jullie hebben uitgekozen.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Dank U Wel!

Vandaag dus weer naar de tandarts ( :Confused: grrrrr)gaatje vullen heb daar zo'n angst van man man kan je niet geloven.
Voor de rest niet zoveel doen gewoon rusten.

----------


## joshuatree

@Do ....Veel sterkte bij de tandarts...
Voor je het weet ben je weer thuis...
Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Dank U Wel...

Ja probeer er niet teveel aan te denken,maar heb daar zo'n angst van.Moet er om 17.00u zijn voel me nu al zenuwachtig niet te doen!!
Dat boren maakt mij gek,dat lawaai!!!

Hoe is het met u vandaag,al wat beter?

Groetjes

----------


## joshuatree

Enne Do.....gaat het weer een beetje?
Van alle stress bekomen?
Zal wel moe zijn nu....en niet te veel pijn hoop ik..
Met mij gaat het nog steeds niet echt goed....zit echt weer op zo'n omslag punt dat ik zo naar beneden kan kelderen....en zal ook wel gebeuren...
Daarom typ ik ook niet meer zoveel hier....heb nergens zin in..
Sorry daarvoor...niet dat het me niet interesseerd....echt niet....maar kost gewoon zoveel energie. Probeer het wel een beetje bij te houden hoe het met jullie allen gaat....vind ik toch wel belangrijk..

Hoop dat jij je beter voelt nu...
Groetjes Josh

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja is toch fijn om even tussen 4 muren uit te zijn!
Vervelend dat je zoveel last van je menstruatie hebt en ook nog pijn aan je rug en aan je tand  :Frown: 
Hoe ging het bij de tandarts?
Hopelijk voel je je inmiddels weer wat beter!
Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je een stoel hebt gekocht, ook fijn dat het nog even duurt met de levering zodat er eerst geverfd kan worden! 
Hier staat bijna altijd muziek aan, dus blijf er zeker van genieten  :Wink: 

@ Josh,
Vervelend dat het nog steeds niet goed gaat en dat je het gevoel hebt dat je zo naar beneden kan kelderen  :Frown:  
Ik hoop echt voor je dat je snel energie hebt om iets te ondernemen, misschien dat je een dagje ergens heen kan gaan met je dochter (zwemmen, park?), als je haar blij ziet dat dat nieuwe of positieve energie geeft?!
Hopelijk komt er snel een dag waarop je echt goed geholpen wordt zodat het weer beter met je gaat en je eindelijk je verdiende rust kan vinden!
Heel veel sterkte, positiviteit en succes gewenst!

Vandaag ga ik wat opruimen en vanavond sporten...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Heb alles zo beetje geschreven bij"vandaag voel ik me"
Bij de tandarts viel redelijk mee,maar toch met veel veel (angst :Confused: grrr)

Liefs 

Wat ik vandaag ga doen veel rusten.......

----------


## Agnes574

Rusten,rusten en nog 's rusten ... zal voor de komende dagen ook gelden!!

Vakantie was super, maar helaas niet zo super voor m'n CVS en rug  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja had het net gelezen en gereageerd... hopelijk lukt het je om te rusten en verminderd de pijn! Sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat vakantie super was  :Smile: 
Wel minder dat je nu last hebt van je rug en CVS  :Frown: 
Hopelijk voel je je snel beter en lukt het je je rust te nemen en te vinden! Sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag niet veel meer  :Smile:  Vanmorgen even snel over een markt gelopen, straks even over de braderie, en uit eten, verder lekker niets!!

@ Ag

Ah lees dat je weer terug bent en dat je het leuk hebt gehad, super! Je ging op een soort van visvakantie toch?? Nou lekker uitrusten meid!!

Heb helaas niet veel tijd om alles door te lezen maar voor iedereen die het nu even nodig heeft: Sterkte!!


Dikke kus!

----------


## gossie

mijn gedachten omzetten in h.h. werkzaamheden. Ramen lappen
strijken etc.  :Frown: 
En een stuk met de hond fietsen. Zodat we beiden zijn uitgewapperd!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

@Gossie, geniet van het fietsen met de hond ... lekker uitwapperen idd ... helaas kunnen mijn honden niet alle 3 naast de fiets  :Stick Out Tongue: ... zou dat ook graag doen!!


Gister boodschappen gedaan, met de honden gewandeld en nog wat zaken waar mijn rug nu 'foei, nee, verdorie' tegen zegt ....

Vandaag en morgen dus weer platte rust; gaat enkel op die manier over helaas!!

Ik ben zoveel mogelijk bezig met m'n wfks (zodat ze zich niet gaan vervelen door mijn verplichte platte rust) ... daarnet int gras gelegen en balletjes gegooid vr de jongste westie en nu een afl van de hondenfluisteraar opgezet voor m'n oudste westie die dus écht zéér geboeid tv kijkt en hele verhalen verteld momenteel :d (makkelijke hond om bezig te houden  :Wink: , gewoon beestjes op tv aanzetten  :Big Grin: ).
De zwarte laat ik met rust (heeft gister teveel gegeten en gekauwd op varkensoren > heeft héél de nacht overgegeven.. dus die slaapt/rust met mij mee).

Verder vanavond weer een uurtje knuffen met m'n 'oppaskat' (schoonma op vakantie in Rusland, dus ikke oppas voor de kat) en hem binnensteken .... zodra ik wakker ben naar daar en met hem zijn eten en melk verversen en de krant binnen of buiten lezen; totdat hij op zoek gaat naar zijn vriendinnetje Felix  :Wink:  en s'avonds samen wat tv kijken en knuffen voor het slapengaan!!

Ben veel bezig met m'n beestjes, wat wel leuk is  :Smile: .

Ben hier hopelijk zo snel mogelijk weer op 'full speed'  :Wink: .

Fijne dag nog iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Heerlijk toch over de markt lopen, naar de braderie en uit eten  :Smile:  Geniet er lekker van en tot morgen!

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk was het fietsen met je hond leuk en ben je lekker uitgewaaid!

@ Agnes,
Balen is dat als je teveel doet dat je er dan de volgende dag last van hebt, het is maar goed dat je woefkes en oppaskat jou van leuke afleiding voorzien  :Wink: 
Wel gezellig om samen met de diertjes tv te kijken en ze om je heen te hebben  :Smile: 
Wij gaan van 6 tot 13 aug ook op de hond, 3 katten, 2 vogels en cavia van de buren passen en de afgelopen week hebben we op de overbuurkat met 1 oog gepast, erg leuk! 
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer wat beter!

Vannacht heb ik eindelijk eens echt goed geslapen, heb uitgeslapen en ben naar Ruben gegaan. We hebben gepraat en geknuffeld, boodschappen gedaan en quiche gemaakt. Hij is nu met een vriendin mee om kamer te bekijken en als hij terug komt gaan we filmpje kijken... Even lekker rustig dus  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Morgen wakker worden naast Ruben, dan missch langs huis voor wat spulletjes, dan naar Assen om Syl te zien en dan 's avonds nog op de koffie bij een vriend die in Assen woont...

----------


## gossie

weekend houden. Betekent rust en nog eens rust.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Geniet lekker van het weekend en je rust!

----------


## Agnes574

Geniet ervan lieve Luuss!!

Enne, pak toch maar een glaasje pina colada als je niet kunt slapen ... van één zo'n glaasje word je écht geen verslaafde  :Wink: .
Betekent wél dat je met veel in je hoofd zit waardoor je niet kunt slapen... de alcohol maakt je 'ontspannender' ... dus mss 's kijken of je die 'drukte in je hoofd' op één of andere manier kunt aanpakken??? 
-s'Avonds alles opschrijven voor je gaat slapen en daarna alles 'loslaten'??
-meditatie??
-ontspanningsoef .... enz voor het slapengaan???


Sterkte meid en geniet van je weekeind en Ruben!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ben ik even mee geweest naar de fandag van Royal Antwerpen F.C. Mijn ventje is een enorme fan van de Antwerp voetbal,moet zeggen normaal ga ik nooit niet meer omdat mij niet intereseert,maar wou gewoon samen met hem zijn.Ginder op de voetbal een paar oude bekende tegen gekomen,was wel leuk.Zo had ik ook wat afleiding om mijn pijn even te vergeten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja er gaat veel in mijn hoofd rond, normaal sport ik een deel er wel uit, maar omdat het zomer is is het fitnesscentrum weinig open en hebben ze een aangepast bodypumping programma wat voor mij niks doet. Ik heb inderdaad al een tijdje niks opgeschreven en geen meditatie gedaan, maar kan me er ook niet zo goed toe zetten  :Embarrassment:  Mijn paps heeft 3 week vrij dus gaan we in huis opruimen en de tuin ordenen, dat scheelt al een heel stuk chaos/rust en ik heb gister met een vriend gepraat en ik ga hem helpen met kunst dingen (foto's maken, bodyart en gipsen) dus hoop in die creativiteit ook wat kwijt te kunnen  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Leuk dat je toch met je ventje naar de fandag bent geweest, oude bekenden hebt gezien en afleiding had van je pijn! Begrijpelijk dat je gezellig met je ventje samen wil zijn  :Wink: 

Vandaag ga ik met mijn paps even boodschappen doen en dergelijke en dan nog naar Ruben.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik nog steeds rustig aan doen,vorige week teveel gedaan denk ik,maar soms heb ik echt geen zittend gat en moet ik daar de bonen van vreten!!
Van weekend heeft mijn ventje lekker gekookt zodat ik toch even kon uitrusten met mijn rug,heb er wel van genoten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je ventje gekookt heeft  :Smile: 
Ja is moeilijk om steeds je rust te nemen...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja eens dat je wat overspannen bent is het idd moeilijk om terug die rust te vinden vooral mentaal.En als je mentaal dan niet goed voelt slaagt het op het fysieke is een cirkeltje he.Maar moet zeggen heb van weekend toch mijn best gedaan om proberen te relaxen want was echt nodig :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@Luuss en Do,

Ik ken het probleem van mentale 'onrust' .... ik loop al een week 'gespannen' .. niet nerveus, maar innerlijke onrust  :Frown:  en dat slaat idd op je fysiek!! Hoe het komt?? Wss de CVS, want heb geen reden om me 'slecht' te voelen; vriend 2wkn non-stop vissen, dus heerlijk het kot voor mij alleen...hhhmmmmm  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Vandaar wss ook het 'gezeur' in knieën en heupen (kon gisteravond en vannacht gewoonweg écht mijn draai niet vinden; alle manieren waarop ik ging liggen gaf een vervelend gevoel > ik denk dat het CVS-gerelateerde gewrichtspijnen zijn, mr sinds de hernia en zenuwblokkade heb ik een andere visie op wat 'pijn' is  :Frown: .

Luuss,
Hopelijk kun jij wat 'onrust' kwijt in het creatieve!!

Do,
Hou je rustig meissie, ookal 'lonkt' het huishoudelijk werk!!
Er gaat niemand dood van een beetje stof hoor  :Smile: !
Luister naar je lichaam en als je (rug)pijn hebt; ontlast je lichaam!!
Is de aanhoudende hoofdpijn inmiddels al over??
Ik hoop het voor je!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Je hebt gelijk Aggie,van dat huishoudelijk werk mijn ventje kan zich er druk om maken en hij heeft gelijk.Ja u  :Frown: leven is niet meer zelfde he dat zult gij ook weten met die rug.
De hoofdpijn is iets minder geworden,maar heb nog altijd zo'n knagende/drukende pijn boven mijn ogen.Maar moet zeggen dat ik niet veel nodig heb om mij slecht te voelen momenteel zowel mentaal als fysiek moet mij echt rustig houden.En ik denk dat ik ook terug naar de rugrevalidatie moet om mijn spieren sterker te maken.Zo heb ik ook minder pijn,en kan ik meer iets heffen of tillen.Momenteel probeer ik te gaan zwemmen,voor die rug wel met tegenzin :Mad: 
In september ga ik Tai-Chi volgen,moet naar schijnt heel goed zijn om tot rust te komen,en je belast er u rug niet mee.Moet echt iets doen anders slaagt de innerlijke onrust naar binnen,en dan krijg ik weer hyperventilatie enz....

Geniet er maar van nu je het kot voor jou alleen hebt :Big Grin: kan zo is deugd he!

Dikke knuffel en veel liefs Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ik heb een drukke dag,
eerst naar fysio
dan naar psych
en dan naar tandartst, er moet een kies getrokken worden....gelukkig is kies al dood, dus geen angst in het vooruitzicht!!

----------


## dotito

Sevens weer langs de tandarts :Confused:  gaatje vullen voor de laaste keer na 5 keer te moeten gaan heb ik er wel genoeg van.
Daarna nog vlug even kleine inkopen doen,en daarna verder niets meer doen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja is moeilijk om uit die cirkel te komen en om een goede balans te vinden tussen de nodige rust vinden en de dingen doen die je wil/moet doen, ook omdat steeds stilzitten ook niet goed is voor je rug.. 
Ja is lastig je te zetten tot iets zoals zwemmen waarvan je weet dat het wel goed is maar waar je tegenop ziet, heb ik momenteel ook wel last van met fitness/bodypumping ook omdat de openingstijden mij niet liggen en het bodypumping een saaier programma heeft, maar is wel beter om het wel te doen, voor zowel fysieke als mentale gemoedstoestand...
Leuk dat je volgende maand met Tai-chi begint, ik wil ook een keer zo'n proefles doen om te kijken of het wat is...
Hopelijk viel het mee bij de tandarts, maar gelukkig ben je er nu voorlopig van af  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Je zorgt echt met veel liefde voor je woefkes, kunnen anderen nog een voorbeeld aan nemen  :Wink:  Heerlijk dat je het kot voor je alleen hebt!
He vervelend dat jij ook innerlijke onrust ervaart en dat je je fysiek mede daardoor niet zo goed voelt  :Frown:  Hopelijk is het gister gelukt met je rustig te houden en voel je je ook snel beter!

@ Bar,
Jij hebt idd een drukke dag! 
Succes bij de fysio, psych en tandarts! Heel veel sterkte!

Vandaag ga ik niet veel meer doen... 
Was bezig pc te updaten en een spelletje te verwijderen die ik toch nooit speel, deed de pc het niet meer zoals het hoort  :Frown:  Na veel gepruts en kijken op internet forums kwam ik er nog niet uit, ik een vriend bellen die het erop heeft gezet en die wist het niet en had pas vrijdag tijd, dus verder met prutsen maar kwam er niet uit, Ruben gevraagd en die gaf me aanwijzingen en gelukkig is het opgelost. Was bang dat ik door mijn gepruts alle foto's ed kwijt was, maar wonder boven wonder staan die er nog op  :Big Grin:  Verder is het echt bagger weer, soms schijnt 5 min de zon en dan gaat het hele tijd regenen, niks aan  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Morgen ga ik naar Ruben, samen boodschappen doen dan ga ik koken (weet nog niet wat) en dan gaan we waarschijnlijk naar de bios...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik heb me zeker geamuseerd op het festival  :Big Grin: 

Dit weekend ga ik vrijdag gezellig bij en vriend eten en zaterdag verjaardag van een goede vriendin hopelijk is het mooi weer want we gaan dan BBQ-en  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Wat ik vandaag nog ga doen is sevens ETEN zie bijna scheel :Confused: van de honger.Die stomme verdoving wil maar niet weggaan dat duurt altijd zo lang is dat normaal.
Normaal is die na 3 uur al lang weg nu niet,had ik dat geweten had ik daarstraks meer gegeten.
Daar juist kleine inkopen gaan doen en mijn maandelijks boekje gekocht Pchychologie Magazine ja dat is enige tijdschrift waar ik me echt kan in verdiepen.Daarna in kruidvat nog wat spullekes gekocht haarmouse en ontharingscrème.

@Luuss,

Moet wel zeggen dat het redelijk goed mee viel deze keer bij de tandarts.Mijn tandarts heeft mijn vertrouwen enorm terug gewonnen ben er heel blij om, dat ik niet meer zo gespannen in die stoel zit :Confused: .Ben er nu voor een half jaar vanaf joepi!! :Big Grin: tandjes zijn terug in orde :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Veel plezier morgen in de Bios...als ge moest gaan.Deed dat vroeger ook veel vond dat gezellig,daarbij een popcorn bij leuk he :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Samen gezellig een wandeling maken in park of in bos

----------


## sietske763

ja leuk de bios,
alleen chips ipv popcorn
veel plezier luuss!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Heerlijk om samen met je ventje even een wandeling te maken door de natuur! Hoop dat het droog blijft en dat het je fysiek en mentaal lukt!

----------


## Onassa

Ook ik zal dit weekend veelop stal zijn en als het weer het toelaat veel te paard het bos op gaan.
Zo snel mogelijk daar de paden leren kennen.

----------


## gossie

Straks ga ik naar mijn ouders. Om daar wat huishoudelijke- werkzaamheden te doen, die zij zelf niet meer kunnen. De grote dingen zijn dat vaak.
En vanmiddag zie ik wel. :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb een kat met diabetis gehad. Veel drinken, vermageren, veel eten zijn de eerste symptomen. Als je niet ingrijpt, kunnen ze in een diabetische coma raken. Bij katten kun je zelf het glucosegehalte testen met een humane meter. Prik in het oortje, bloed op teststrip en je weet het. Ík weet niet of dat ook bij honden zo werkt, want zo'n meter kun je via internet gratis krijgen. Zal eens voor jullie googlen.

----------


## Oki07

http://www.dierenkliniektergouwe.com/suikerzi.htm

De Glucocard X, Freestyle Lite en Freedom Lite zijn gratis te bestellen, zie hiervoor onderstaande links: 
http://www.menarinidiagnostics.nl/Pr...thuisonderzoek
http://www.abbottdiabetescare.nl/bes...formulier.html

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik heb een kat met diabetis gehad. Veel drinken, vermageren, veel eten zijn de eerste symptomen. Als je niet ingrijpt, kunnen ze in een diabetische coma raken. Bij katten kun je zelf het glucosegehalte testen met een humane meter. Prik in het oortje, bloed op teststrip en je weet het. Ík weet niet of dat ook bij honden zo werkt, want zo'n meter kun je via internet gratis krijgen. Zal eens voor jullie googlen.


Mijn ouders hebben een hond met Diabetes gehad (ik zat toen op kamers/kot),
Deze werd vééls te dik, at en dronk véél te veel en werd op den duur blind.
Maar het beestje heeft gelukkig nog een hele tijd een mooi,aangepast leven kunnen leiden !!

Veel drinken/eten en vermageren zijn idd bij de hond ook symptomen van diabetes; mijn hond drinkt echter enkel maar veel, eten en gewicht blijven hetzelfde!! 
Dus vandaar dat ik dat occasioneel plassen terwijl ze slaapt niet al te ernstig opvat ... ze hft nog héél veel levenslust,speelt nog steeds graag en is altijd supervrolijk  :Smile: .
Ze heeft ook al een aantal operaties achter de rug (ontstoken baarmoeder en melkklierkanker) en zodoende weet ik intussen precies waar ik bij haar op moet letten > lusteloosheid, gebrek aan interesse, veel drinken/eten, vochtige/koude neus en fonkelende oogjes  :Wink: .

Binnenkort moeten ze alledrie toch op de dierenarts-tafel voor hun jaarlijks onderzoek en prikken, dus dan kan ik dat plassen ook aankaarten  :Wink: .

----------


## Agnes574

@Do,

Ben blij voor je dat het tandartsbezoek zo goed verlopen is; hopelijk kun je snel je honger stillen  :Wink: .

Ik ben vandaag naar Eurotuin geweest; aquarium materiaal en een lekker bot voor de woefkes ... kwam nog kennissen tegen waar ik een tijdje mee heb staan babbelen (gebeurd me iedere keer als ik 'even vlug' naar 't tuincentrum ga in m'n ouwe kloffie en m'n haar op z'n elvendertigst  :Stick Out Tongue: ), verder wat boodschappen gehaald bij de plaatselijke supermarkt en verder een beetje pc-en  :Big Grin: .

Gister heb ik de héle dag geslapen en vannacht wonder-boven-wonder ook goed geslapen; de vermoeidheid komt er uit (gelukkig) !!!
Jippie-ja-Jéééé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Wens je alvast véél plezier Onassa!! Hopelijk zit het weer mee!!

Ik hoop zondag nog iets leuks te doen, als afsluiter van de vakantie ... dagje naar zee ofzo; we zien wel  :Wink: .

----------


## Agnes574

Morgenmiddag naar m'n vriendin; eerst haar gezelschap houden in de winkel en daarna samen koken/eten ... ik moet me echter wel aan een tijdsschema houden helaas (ivm de woefkes en oppaskat), maar weet dat ik volgende keer weer langer kan blijven  :Wink: ,dus no worries  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Morgenvroeg naar ZH MRI laten nemen van mijn pols,dan weet ik eindelijk wat ik heb.Zien er alleen tegenop tegen die rekening, heb vorige keer een MRI van mijn hoofd moeten laten nemen en heb daar 100 opleg moeten voor betalen.
Ja op d'n duur die rekening begint hier ook te tellen hoor,zeker dat je momenteel van je laagste uitkering moet leven pfff.....

Daarna ga ik even mijn moeder een goede dag zeggen,is weer even geleden.

----------


## Agnes574

....Idd, dan lopen de kosten op hé... zéker als je van een uitkering rond moet komen!
Vind het gezondheidsbeleid allesbehalve goed geregeld!!!
Sterkte en succes!!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

wij zijn druk bezig met kamers zoeken voor onze zoon,
je weet niet wat je ziet......ongeveer 300 euro en dan tref je een puinhoop aan, ongeloofelijk,
morgen maar weer verder kijken.
heb zelf veel in studentenhuizen doorgebracht....maar dit.....echt te gek voor woorden

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Hoop dat ge een degelijk kot voor je zoon vind voor een deftige prijs.Tja...tegenwoordig heb je niet veel meer voor je geld,tenzij je er voor betaald.
Heb gelukkig een kot voor mijn dochter gevonden 280 euro alles inbegrepen,en nog in hele goede staat,maar we hebben daar ook lang moeten achter zoeken.

Veel zoekplezier nog :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik ga met zoon op pad, gister hebben we een hele leuke kamer gezien die hij aangeboden kreeg...echt zo leuk en dan nog midden in de stad, gister had ik de neiging om er zelf te gaan wonen, zo leuk...en de studerende buurjongen heeft hij al gezien en we mochten ook even kijken hoe hij het ingericht had.
nu kan ik mn zoon rustig laten gaan en hoef ik me geen zorgen te maken of hij daar wel goed zit.
en als er wat is ben ik er zo!
dus vandaag gaan we wat kringloopwinkels af voor hem.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Leuk nieuws voor je zoon! En natuurlijk makkelijk dat jij er zo kunt zijn  :Stick Out Tongue: ! Veel succes met spulletjes zoeken!

Vandaag moet ik er maar aan geloven om mn troep van vakantie uit te pakken (Alhoewel, ik heb het een keer voor elkaar gekregen om mn koffer ingepakt en al 3 weken in mn kamer te laten staan, maar was niet van plan dat dit jaar weer te doen hoor!). Eind van de middag even langs mn vriend, verder zie ik wel wat deze dag me gaat brengen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do en Bar,
Ruben en ik hebben thuis film gekeken...

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat het gezellig was bij je vriendin  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Hoe is het afgelopen met MRI?
Ja 'even' naar het ziekenhuis is een dure tijdsbesteding  :Frown:  
Ben het met Agnes eens dat het gezondheidsbeleid alles behalve goed geregeld is!

Morgen ga ik denk ik bijkomen, eten koken en als het mooi weer is naar de braderie in Annen met mijn paps...

----------


## sietske763

yes luuss is er weer......word lekker mailen!!

----------


## sietske763

ach syl, over 3 weken kan toch ook....
heb er ervaring mee......komt allemaal goed!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Duurde het nog lang voordat je weer kon eten n de verdoving? Wel fijn dat je nu voor een half jaartje af bent van de tandarts!
Psychologie magazine is een leuk blad  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je voor je dochter een betaalbaar en leuk kot vond na lang zoeken!

@ Gossie,
Lief dat je je ouders helpt  :Smile:  

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk komen alle drie je woefkes de jaarlijkse controle goed door!
Fijn dat de vermoeidheid eruit komt en je goed geslapen hebt  :Smile: 

@ Bar,
Ja een kamer is redelijk duur en soms zit er echt puinzooi tussen, maar gelukkig is het inmiddels gelukt een kamer voor je zoon te vinden  :Smile:  Succes met meubeltjes vinden!

@ Syl,
Succes met vakantie spullen uitpakken/opruimen en succes bij je vriend!

Vandaag ga ik... zo douchen en dan naar een goede vriendin op verjaardagsvisite  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen probeer ik een rustdag in te lassen ...

Vandaag m'n schoonouders van station gehaald en alle verhalen aangehoord; zo nog wat was doen en nog een uurtje liggen ... vanavond wandelen met de woefs en nog 's langs m'n schoonouders.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietkse,

Haha ja tis wel makkelijk he  :Wink:  Ondertussen is alles al uitgepakt hoor, moet alleen nog al mn nagellak terug in mn kast zetten, maar daar ben ik momenteel ff te lui voor  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag ga ik : Eerst even de stad in, mn topcoat is bijna op en de kruidvat heeft nu een 1+1 gratis actie, scheelt me weer  :Smile:  Vervolgens even voor vriend boodschappen doen (Sja hij kookt, dan ik de boodschappen maar :Stick Out Tongue: ). Vanavond mee naar de vereniging, verder zie ik wel wat de rest van de dag me brengt!

----------


## sietske763

ff achter pc, verder lekker in mn tuinhuisje met olielampen lekker denken en lezen!
o ja, moet onze kids naar schipholtrein brengen en nog wat inboedel zoeken voor zoon

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Ik heb nog geen mail gezien hoor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat het gelukt is een rustdag te houden!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja handig he die acties  :Smile: 
Veel plezier op de schietclub!

@ Bar,
Is je tuinhuisje al bijna af? Wel lekker dat je er kan zitten!
Succes met kids afzetten en inboedel zoeken!

Vandaag was doen, paps helpen in huis/tuin, katten+vogels+cavia verzorgen en vanavond weer een poging tot bodypumping doen...

----------


## Agnes574

Niet écht Luuss, vandaag (net als jij) redelijk wat huishoudelijk en dierenwerk... rustdag staat nu voor morgen gepland  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## gossie

Straks naar de kringloopwinkel (vrij.w.werk). Daarna even het dorp in om cadeautjes te kopen, voor de verjaardagen van vanavond. Daar heb ik wel zin in.  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Veel plezier!!

Ik gok zo dat ik vandaag niets ga doen, het regent en onweert hier als een gek, dus ik blijf lekker binnen  :Smile:  Waarschijnlijk wel vanmiddag nog even langs vriend maar oke die woont heel dichtbij!

----------


## gossie

@ Sylvia,

Jij ook een fijne dag. :Smile: 
Maar als het bij jouw regent en onweert, komt ook deze kant op. Nu schijnt de zon nog. :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Dankjewel! Haha was hier vanmorgen idd heel slecht weer! Later deze dag klaarde het op en scheen de zon hier ook!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja diertjes gaan voor he?! En huishoudelijke dingetjes kan je helaas ook niet eeuwig vooruit schuiven... Hopelijk is het je alsnog gelukt om een dag rust te houden!

Morgenvroeg ga ik wasmachina aanzetten en was opruimen, dan brengt mijn paps mij naar een goede vriendin want mijn fiets staat er nog en die moet ik ophalen want die heb ik morgenavond nodig en dat moet voor half 2, dan naar huis en thuis wat dingetjes afmaken waar ik vandaag mee bezig was en dan 's avonds naar een feestje  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk was het leuk op de verjaardagen!

@ Syl,
Fijn dat het opklaarde  :Smile:  Bij ons was alleen maar zon  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag heb ik veel gedaan dus enige wat ik nog ga doen is zo mijn bedje opzoeken...

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag ga ik lekker niets doen! Straks ff heerlijk uitgebreid douchen en verder zie ik het wel  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ga vanavond naar FCtwente......sfeertje is daar wel leuk...voor de rest snap ik er toch niets van

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Heerlijk he zo'n dagje niets doen  :Wink: 

@ Bar,
Geniet van het sfeertje vanavond!

Vandaag heb ik mijn fiets opgehaald en even bijgekletst bij goede vriendin thuis, mijn paps administratie van de afgelopen 10 jaar echt grondig doorgenomen sjemig die man bewaard ook alles  :Confused:  maar nu is het gelukkig helemaal uitgezocht en geordend  :Smile:  Verder 2 kasten schoongemaakt, dus zo in ene kast mn paps kleding stoppen en andere kast staat nu op zolder dus daar spulletjes indoen zodat het weer overzichtelijk wordt en ruimer ipv overal ligt wel iets... 
Weet niet of feestje vanavond nog doorgaat, maar zo niet dan lekker rustig aan doen...

----------


## Ronald68

Morgen ga ik me zelf voorbereiden op maandag omdat dan het normale leventje weer gaat beginnen. Dat wordt wat na 4 wk vakantie weer aan de bak.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Heb je een leuke vakantie gehad?
Geniet van je laatste 'vrije' dag  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Werkze weer maandag! Geniet nog maar ff van het laatste weekendje  :Smile: 

Morgen ga ik denk ik gewoon lekker niets doen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ach tis niet echt een dagje nietsdoen geworden  :Stick Out Tongue: . Vanmorgen even de stad ingeweest en vanmiddag lekker samen met vriend op de bank een lekkere horrorfilm gekeken :Big Grin: 
Ben nu Alvin and the chipmunks aan het kijken, geweldig, alleen wordt wel een beetje gek van de reclame..

----------


## Ronald68

'k heb een leuke maar drukke vakantie gehad, vanaf morgen weer lekker uitrusten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> @ Bar,
> Ik heb nog geen mail gezien hoor


klopt lieverd, komt nog.....moet nog zoveel maar zit alleen maar in tuinhuisje :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Welke horrorfilm dan?
Ja wij keken ook Alvin and the chipmunks, leuke film, maar idd irri al die reclame's tussen de film door  :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Lekker uitgerust?  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Haha ja vakantie kan soms vermoeiender zijn  :Wink: 
Viel je eerst werkdag een beetje mee?

@ Bar,
Nou ik zag op de foto da het een heel mooi tuinhuisje is, daar zou ik ook zoveel mogelijk willen zitten in jou plaats  :Wink: 
Leuk je net even gesproken te hebben!  :Smile: 

Morgen verder met opruimen, uitzoeken, schoonmaken en misschien 's avonds maar weer eens naar de sportschool of lekker skeeleren...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ben ik met moeite gaan zwemmen,maar had geen keuze was van moeten voor mijn rugpijn pff....

----------


## sietske763

nergens aan toe gekomen, alleen maar de boodschappen

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Het was The last house on the left geloof ik, best een goeie film  :Smile:  En ja die reclame was echt vervelend!! En elke keer na de reclame werdt de film weer 5 min teruggespoeld.. vond het echt niet vreemd dat hij op zo'n manier 2 uur duurde  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Vanmiddag tussen de herrie ook de hele dag films gekeken : Gran torino (geweldige film, maar had m al 3x gezien) Eden Lake (ook een thriller, was ook wel een goede film alleen met een roteinde) en Brüno, daar heb ik echt dubbel omgelegen  :Smile: 

Verder vanmorgen gesport (oke ga ik dus niet meer doen op maandagochtend, serieus alleen maar bejaarde vrouwtjes die wilden kleppen, iets wat ik NIET wil als ik ga sporten  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Naar de Action geweest voor een paar nieuwe leggings, en daarna boodschapjes voor vriend gedaan bij de deka en Aldi. Rest van mn dag stofgepoets, en nu weer lekker thuis dus tijd voor mn nageltjes  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Hehe kan eigenlijk gewoon geen dag niets doen! Maar voel me voor de rest prima, nog lekker aan het genieten van mn laatste weekjes vrij en dan er weer keihard tegenaan!

@ Sietske,

Tuinhuisje? Haha nieuwe verblijfsplaats gevonden?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hopelijk gaat je rugpijn beteren als je blijft zwemmen, ik hoop en wens dat heel erg voor je dat je rugpijn betert! 

@ Bar,
Boodschappen doen was ook het belangrijkste, de rest komt later wel  :Wink:  

@ Syl,
Haha ja klopt 's ochtends willen oude mensjes op de sportschool wel kletsen, ik vind dat niet zo erg, zij doen toch meestal groepstraining in de zaal dus spreek ze alleen als ze cardio doen en het is bij ons 's ochtends echt minder druk dus vind jammer dat het vakantierooster nog steeds geldt...
Weet niet of het wel slim is je nageltjes mooi te maken als je morgen toch weer in de stof zit... Wel leif dat je boodschappen hebt gedaan en films kijken ter afleiding is altijd goed  :Wink: 

Vandaag heb ik samen met pap weer van alles in het huis(houden) gedaan, bijna een uur aan de telefoon gehangen met een hele lieve vrouw, een meneer uitgelegd dat we de grindtegels in de achtertuin toch echt zelf nodig hebben nog, ontspannen krantje gelezen, voor heavy gezorgd, met de buuf en haar vriend gekletst en gegeten. Eigenlijk heb ik het wel gehad voor vandaag...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Haha ja dat ken ik, stil zitten is moeilijk  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja idd, ach overleef het wel  :Smile:  vandaag lekker rustig dagje!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Haha ach ja aangezien mn nagels toch een beetje rampzalig geworden zijn maakt het niet zoveel uit meer  :Smile:  Zit vandaag gelukkig ook niet in het stof! Ze zijn al helemaal klaar voor vandaag.

Ah ik vind het wel vervelend als ze met me willen kletsen, bij ons geven ze geen groepslessen dus doen ze allemaal cardio, en ik heb altijd mn eigen muziek op, dus dat werkt dan niet zo lekker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je lekker rustig dagje hebt  :Wink: 

Morgen ga ik bijkletsen, zwemmen en eten met een goede vriendin. Daar ben ik ook echt wel aan toe!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Zijn de steentjes (ofzo) er al af? 
Fijn dat ze klaar zijn voor vandaag en je er niet als vrouwtje-stof uitziet  :Wink: 
Apart dat ze geen groepslessen bij jullie hebben  :Confused:  Kan me voorstellen dat als je voor jezelf bezig bent met je eigen muziekjes op dat het dan irri is als je steeds wordt aangesproken... missch ander tijdstip heengaan?

Momenteel is Heavy er uit en ik ga vandaag nog naar Ruben...

----------


## Agnes574

Héél veel plezier morgen Luuss .....je kunt het idd gebruiken; >Sterkte<
knuff Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha geniet er volop van hoor  :Smile:  Blij dat je wat leuks gaat doen met een vriendin, heb je wel verdiend! Geniet er lekker van morgen!

Ik ga morgen zelf even 's morgens de stad in, en als ik het red (maar denk niet dat ik het red) nog even richting sportschool, mocht dat laatste niet lukken ga ik daar donderdag wel heen  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha nee, een deel zit er nog op, maar ze zijn nog steeds errrug vervelend (ghehe en ook leuk voor als iemand vervelend doet :evil :Smile: . Maar ze hebben idd geen groepslessen hier, ook geen begeleiding, ik zit op een sportschool waar je alles op je eigen houtje kunt doen en niet in de gaten wordt gehouden etc etc. Daarom is het ook vrij goedkoop, betaal zo'n 17 euro per maand waarin ik dus onbeperkt kan gaan sporten.. En ik heb idd al besloten om maar niet meer op maandagochtend te gaan, want blijkbaar is het dan 'bejaardentijd' :Stick Out Tongue:  ga voortaan op maandag wel iets later, of gewoon helemaal niet op maandag, moet dat nog even uitvogelen, vooral straks met school weer moet ik alles aanpassen.

Wel gezellig ff met heavy! Bij ons zijn de beesten er ook vaak uit, alleen wordt mn konijn daar vaak héél vervelend van!
Succes bij Ruben!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Succes in de stad en hoop dat het lukt om te sporten

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Had idd vandaag verder geen tijd, dus kijk morgenochtend even, was in de stad opzoek naar nagellakverdunner, maar kon het nergens vinden dus heb het besteld bij de douglas. Komt vriend later.. ehm dat heb ik wel voor je in huis hoor?? Bijdehandje  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maar goed straks nog even die kant op, aangezien ik wat vergeten was, morgen gaan we als het goed is even langs het noord-hollands kanaal kijken bij sail (of seal ?? no idea)

----------


## dotito

zwemmen...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Niet teveel mensen verwonden hoor  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ja als je je lestijden weet kan je daarna wel bedenken wanneer je naar de sportschool gaat!
Haha ja was gezellig met Heavy, rare vogel ging op het toetsenbord zitten en vanaf daar op mijn rokje en mijn paps moest hem gisteravond laat terug in zijn kooi zetten, want uit zichzelf wou hij schijnbaar niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vandaag zou ik met een goede vriendin zwemmen/sauna, maar zij heeft al een tijdje last van haar oog en ze gaat vanmiddag naar de oog specialist in het ziekenhuis, kijken wat er precies aan de hand is. Ik hoop dat het niet te ernstig is en dat ze geen blijvende schade heeft ofzo...Maarja plannen zijn dus gewijzigd... Ik heb was opgeruimd en de wasmachine draait nu en voor de rest rustig verder met opruimen ed in en om het huis...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Raar dat ze dat niet hadden en dat je het moest bestellen, maar wel handig dat je vriend nagellakverdunner heeft, had je die daar eerder laten liggen ofzo?
Veel plezier als je morgen gaat kijken bij Sail!

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat zwemmen je deugd doet!

----------


## dotito

Een beetje de was en de plas doen,en terwijl wachten op de mannen van de kringloop.
Die komen tussen 14u en 16u mijn zonnehemel ophalen die al jaren in mijn kamer staat en niet gebruikt word stond te lang in mijn weg.
Kan ik er beter iemand anders plezier meedoen.

Vanavond een wandeling in bos maken zoals altijd lekker die buitenlucht.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Hoop het ook,maar dat zal wel eens ik er ben en er zijn bubbelbaden aan ook.
Is eerst altijd wat zwemmen,en daarna verwennen met een bubbelbad :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja heerlijk eerst even zwemmen en dan ontspannen in een bubbelbad, kruidenbad of in de sauna  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Oh...sauna zou mij ook eens deugd doen,dat is lang geleden bij mij.Ik geloof dat jij dat vaak doet hé?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Zwemze!!

@ Luuss,

Ja ik had het op het vorige forum gevraagd waar ik dat kon krijgen (kon het steeds nergens vinden) en ik kreeg veel tips over de douglas, maar goed hadden ze hier dus niet. Heb nu een klein potje van het spul van mn vriend meegenomen, even kijken of het werkt. Die fles verdunner is evengoed wel besteld, maar dat maakt niet zoveel uit, heb ik altijd een voorraadje  :Smile: 

Sauna lijkt mij idd ook wel eens wat! Wanneer alles bij vriend thuis klaar is gaan we dat samen ook een keer doen, ben benieuwd!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja bij het zwembad waar ik het liefst heenga zit een sauna, ga ongeveer 1x in de 2 week daarheen...

@ Syl,
Naja fijn dat ze het bij de Douglas konden bestellen  :Smile:  
Sauna is zeker lekker, moet je eens doen hoor!

----------


## Sylvia93

Net terug van een razenddrukke Sail! Maar wel ontzettend gezellig en heel veel leuke bootjes gezien. We zaten helemaal exclusief in een soort kooi met stoelen op een heerlijk plekje (hehe vriend had weer eens connecties hoor  :Wink: ) Het was ook nog lang niet afgelopen maar moeders voelde zich niet goed dus zijn we weer teruggegaan. Was vanmorgen wel koud maar sinds het zonnetje kwam echt heeeerlijk in de zon gezeten! Goed straks nog even boodschapjes doen, vanavond nog even wat troep terugbrengen naar mn vriend, en in de tussentijd hoop ik nog tijd te hebben voor mn nagels, want ik wordt gek van die scherpe randjes van de nailart.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja lijkt mij ook heerlijk! Mn vriend ging er vroeger ook heel vaak heen, dus hij wilt ook weer een keer. Het staat in de planning voor iig wanneer alles in zijn huis een beetje klaar is en afgerond (zitten nu natuurlijk 2 weken in de puinhoop van de badkamer..)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Goed dat je spullen die je niet gebruikt naar de kringloop doet zodat een ander er plezier van kan hebben  :Smile:  Wij hebben hier vorig jaar ook mensen van de kringloop gehad, voelt goed als je een ander blij kan maken en zelf meer ruimte hebt  :Wink: 
Was de wandeling lekker?

@ Syl,
Leuk dat je bij de Sail bent geweest en op een exclusief plekje zat!  :Smile: 
Jammer dat je moeder zich niet lekker voelde/voelt...
Ik hoop dat je tijd hebt om de scherpe randjes weg te halen!

Ik zou gisteravond een fiets terugbrengen, maar was zo moe dat ik dat vandaag maar doe...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Als alles klaar is bij je vriend thuis is het des te fijner om lekker even te ontspannen in de sauna  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Vind ik ook dat dat een goed gevoel geeft,als je het weggooit heeft niemand daar iets aan.
En de wandeling heeft me gisteren goed gedaan,maar was wel heel moe :Wink: 


zoals elke dag een avondwandeling straks maken.

----------


## sietske763

zoon aan het verhuizen......vanavond toch nog ff een feestje samen, hoe dichterbij het komt hoe moeilijker het wordt, wel een vrolijke moeder zijn voor hem, maar het is voor mij erg lastig, lege nest syndroom??
met de anderen vond ik het niet zo moeilijk.

----------


## sietske763

weer verder zoon helpen met verhuizen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat de wandeling je deugd heeft gedaan en als je moe bent kun je in elk geval beter in slaap komen...

@ Bar,
Succes met je zoon verhuizen!
Leuk dat jullie gister toch nog een feestje hadden  :Smile: 
Misschien is het moeilijker omdat het de laatste is, toen je andere kids uit huis gingen bleef er altijd wel 1 thuis wonen en nu dus niet meer, zal wel wennen zijn...

Paps is in de achtertuin het deel wat nog niet betegeld is aan het betegelen en ik ga andere huishoudelijke dingen doen. Vanavond naar Noorderzon, een festival in Groningen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Succes met zoon verhuizen!

Mijn paps moet na dit weekend weer werken dus hem zoveel mogelijk helpen in en rond ons huis en dan zondag gaan we naar de braderie in Annen, is de laatste keer dit seizoen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa, heb er al helemaal zin in, wordt waarschijnlijk wel ergens in de herfst, dan is het wss ook wel lekker om even naar de Sauna te gaan, als het buiten al warm is lijkt me dat wat minder. 

@ Bar,

Succes met het verhuizen van je zoon! Heb op korte termijn al meegemaakt hoe het verhuizen is, en het is echt een ramp! Een enorme troep wat je eraan overhoudt!

Wat ik morgen ga doen? Hmm geen idee eigenlijk..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha jep heb alles erafgehaald, en er wat anders opgedaan. Moest ook foto's van mn handen maken voor iemand van een handmodelling bureau. Gaat ie me vandaag emailen: Jamaar ik heb liever dat je een egaal rode nagellak ophebt (sukkel, ga nu echt niet alles er weer afhalen terwijl ik er gister een uur aangezeten heb, haha dan wacht je maar n weekje  :Smile: ) Zet dan in de voorwaarden: Vingers goed gespreid, egaal rode nagellak. Haha ach, nu moet ie maar wachten  :Smile: 

@ Bar

Ik denk dat het vast iets moeilijker voor je is aangezien dit het laatste kind is wat het huis uitgaat, bij de vorige kids had je er steeds nog gewoon minstens 1 in huis  :Wink: 

Wat ik vandaag ga doen? De planning was vanmorgen te gaan sporten en naar de action en naar mn opa en oma te gaan. Sporten ging niet door, heb gister ongemerkt bij Sail veel te lang in de zon gezeten en mn gezicht is verbrand, rood en het doet ontzettend pijn! Gisteravond had ik al steeds hoofdpijn, en vanmorgen stond ik wat duizelig op, dus om dan 20 min te fietsen naar de sportschool voelde ik niet veel voor. Waarschijnlijk ga ik vanmiddag wel nog even naar de Action, en vriendlief pesten (hehe). Nu eerst even wachten tot moeders thuiskomt, die moest vanmorgen naar dr school om alles op orde te brengen voor a.s. maandag wanneer de vakantie weer afgelopen is voor ze.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja in de herfst/winter vind ik de sauna ook het fijnst  :Wink: 

Morgenvroeg met mijn paps naar de braderie in Annen, 's middags komen mijn oom en tante misschien nog langs en anders wil ik missch op noorderzon kijken ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Niet voor herhaling vatbaar of wel?  :Wink: 
Ehm beetje raar dat hij zijn voorkeur niet van te voren heeft doorgegeven  :Confused: , zou dan idd ook niet gelijk dat weer veranderen!

Plannen zijn gewijzigd, heb gister lekker achter op terras gezeten, we hebben gebarbecued, heavy vloog in huis en zat lekker bij mij terwijl ik aan het gamen was en ben even bij een oude kennis langs geweest die vlakbij woont.
Vandaag is het de bedoeling om met 2 vriendinnen even naar het meer te gaan zoals we hebben afgesproken, maar ik zie nog geen zon  :Frown:  Dus weet nog niet of dat wel doorgaat...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Haha zéker niet voor herhaling vatbaar! Maar idd, nu moet ie maar even geduld hebben  :Smile: 

Wel gezellig idee met 2 vriendinnen naar het meer, de zon is hier idd ook nog wel ver te zoeken helaas.. Vandaag ga ik verder alleen nog bij mn vriend hangen denk ik, we hadden gister gezellig plannen wilde mn moeder en zus persé mee..

----------


## Sylvia93

Morgen ga ik als het goed is en het weer blijft een beetje mooi samen met vriendlief (wss) voor de laatste keer naar het recreatieterrein om te zonnen/zwemmen. 

Mn nichtje/tante vieren morgen ook nog hun verjaardag, dus wss aan het eind van de middag daar nog even heen.

----------


## dotito

Ik heb nog geen idee,maar ventje moet van weekend wel werken.Denk dat ik vandaag wat bij ons in dorp ga wandelen ga eens naar de hema enzo dat is lang geleden door die rugpijn.

----------


## sietske763

hier alles verhuisd....
vandaag een slaapdag ingepland, wat niet helemaal lukte, viel dus gewoon niet in slaap en alleen maar wakker liggen wotd ik gek van; dus de hele dag erin en eruit pfffffffffffff, word je ook niet fitter van.

----------


## sietske763

@syl................zal je het nog sterker vertellen, hij is verhuisd maar dat is niet te zien op zn kamer....
hoop voor je dat je nog lekker ff kunt zwemmen!
@luuss, heb jij het leuk gehad??
hoe gaat het verder met je??

----------


## gossie

In de vroege ochtend uren wil ik opstaan. En samen met mijn oppashond "dirkje" gaan wandelen.Camera mee. Mits is het droog is. :Wink:  En verder kom ik de zondag door met opruimen!!! Structuur :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Allen een fijne dag morgen. :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Haha jeetje dan moet ie wel heel erg veel troep hebben zeg!! Of het zwemmen morgen doorgaat is idd nog het 2e, ligt geheel aan het weer!

@ Gossie,

Veel plezier! Wandelen met de hond is altijd lekker rustgevend!

----------


## sietske763

nog geen idee, maar een slaapdag die miss nu wel lukt lijkt me erg aantrekkelijk!

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,
fijne slaapdag. Ik hoop dat het lukt.

@ Sylvia,
fijne zwemdag :Wink:  De zon schijnt hier volop. Zolang het duurt.

De wandeling met de hond is gelukt. Behalve dat ik niet zo vroeg was :Embarrassment:  wat ik zelf had geopperd.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik mijn boek verder uitlezen.

En als ik vanavond niet te moe ben ga ik terug naar stad om verder naar De duiker en de kleine reuzin te gaan kijken.
We zijn gisterenavond gaan kijken en het was echt prachtig.Alleen van die drukte daar hou ik niet zo van.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag met het groot aqua aan de slag ... gister ineens 3 dode vissen en nu doen de anderen ook raar.. er zit medicatie int water dus mag eigenlijk geen water verversen, maar heb vriend gebeld en we vinden beide dat er een deel van het water ververst moet worden, zodat er meer zuurstof int water zit ....

Ik hoef dus géén vissen meer na deze ... ik ben het écht beu (ik kan dus écht niet tegen dode beestjes).

Verder mankt één van m'n westies (volgens mij ouderdom), dus die ga ik ook in de gaten houden ...

Ik hoop dat iedereen van zijn zondag geniet ... hier gaat het zometeen regenen zie ik aan de lucht; weer gedaan met het zonnetje!

----------


## Agnes574

morgen ga ik weer 's op bezoek bij m'n beste vriendin; lekker bijkletsen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Kan deugd doen hé wat bijkletsen met u beste vriendin.Binnen 2 weken ga ik ook nog eens een hapje eten mijn allerbeste vriendin waar ik ondertussen al 34jaar mee bevriend ben.
Veel plezier morgen :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Gezellig, veel plezier!!

Wat ik morgen ga doen ben ik nog niet helemaal uit, zoiezo even rondje sportschool  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Hier is het helaas niet zulk mooi weer, zwemdagje is dus ook niet doorgegaan. Tis best fris buiten, de zon is steeds weg, dus helaas!

@ Ag,

Ah wat rot! Kan ook niet tegen dode diertjes hoor, met vissen heb ik eigenlijk nooit veel gehad. Lijkt me heel veel werk steeds zo'n aquarium schoonmaken!

----------


## Agnes574

is idd véél werk... en wie mag dat doen?? juist ja; moi!
Het klein aqua vind ik leuk; 80 liter, is te doen!
400 liter echter ... maak dat maar 's goed schoon  :Wink: 

Jammer dat je zwemdag niet doorgaat Syl!
Hier ist idd ook geen zwemweer; bewolkt en juist te fris om een duik te nemen  :Wink: 

xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Do, zo'n lange vriendschap moet je koesteren hé...
Ik ben ook al lang bevriend met haar ... zal nu zo'n 18 jaar zijn denk ik  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ja dat is waar en dat doe ik ook we kennen elkaar van de lagere school.We waren vroeger dag en nacht samen manier van spreken,ze leek wel mijn halve zus.We waren destijds ook tezamen zwanger dat was ook grappig  :Big Grin: en haar oudste dochter is even oud als de mijne.En zo kan ik nog uren verder praten....

Zij is de enigste die mij echt kent,en waar ik echt terecht kan de andere zijn maar kennisen weet je.

18 jaar begint ook al voor een vriendschap hé!

----------


## dotito

Ja een aquarium kan heel mooi zijn maar dat onderhoud pfff...heb er vroeger ook een gehad toen ik nog in mijn huisje woonde,maar na ik gescheiden moest ik er geen meer hebben.

Dus ik kan je goed begrijpen Aggie!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha idd de vrouwen mogen het karweitje opknappen  :Wink:  Zo te horen is het idd een behoorlijke aquarium!
Tis verder hier idd absoluut geen zwemweer, op de fiets gewoon een vest aan en net toen ik terug naar huis fietste begon het te regenen.

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb vandaagt alweer heerlijk door het bos gegaloppeerd!!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Plan was naar de sportschool te gaan, helaas kom ik mn bed uit en regent het hier als een idioot, dat gaat dus niet door, nja morgen maar kijken.. (naar de sportschool is voor mij 20 min fietsen, dus kom dan drijfnat aan daar). Dus straks even wachten op een goed moment dat het ff droog is en dan boodschappen voor mams en vriend doen. Daarna bij mn vriend gaan hangen, aangezien moeders en zus weer naar school/aan het werk zijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Zwemmen/recreatie kwam er vast niet meer van...
Lekker gesport?

@ Bar,
Ja was leuk zaterdag met 2 goede vriendinnen en 3 vrienden bbq-en, film kijken, naar noorderzon en stad in  :Smile:  Zondag braderie met mn paps was ook leuk alleen wel minder groot dan we gedacht hadden, maar lekker op terras gezeten kwamen er nog een oud mannetje en oud vrouwtje bij zitten en kletsen. Ja gaat wel redelijk  :Wink:  Met jou?
Als je zoon komt dan voelt ie zich in elk geval thuis  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Leuk even wandelen met oppashond, ik hoop dat het mooi weer was en je leuke foto's kon maken!

@ Agnes,
Altijd fijn om je beste vriendin te zien  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Leuk dat je hapje gaat eten binnenkort met je beste vriendin, zal vast gezellig worden en je deugd doen!

Wat ik morgen ga doen weet ik nog niet, misschien 's avonds sportschool en/of noorderzon, afhankelijk van het weer...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
He jammer dat je zus en moeder mee wilden in de gezellige plannen  :Frown: 
Zwemmen werd hem niet ivm het weer maar we hebben wel gebarbecued, film gekeken, gekletst, bandje gezien op noorderzon en zijn uitgeweest en dat was ook leuk  :Smile: 
Ja hier regende het ook de hele nacht/dag als een gek, pas rond 5en kwam er eindelijk een beetje zon!

@ Do,
Jammer dat je ventje van het weekend moest werken...
Ben je nog naar het dorp geweest en is je boek al bijna uit?
Leuk dat je naar De duiker en de kleine reuzin bent wezen kijken!

@ Bar,
Fijn dat zoonlief verhuisd is  :Smile: 
Wel jammer dat de slaap/rust dag anders uitpakte dan gepand  :Frown:  Hoop dat je inmiddels wel goed geslapen hebt en je rust hebt gevonden?!

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat de wandeling met je oppashondje gelukt is ondanks dat het later werd dan gepland  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
He jammer dat er 3 visjes dood zijn gegaan  :Frown:  Waarom zit er medicatie in het water?
Ik hoop dat het mank lopen van je westie idd ouderdom is!

@ Diane,
Fijn zeg dat je heerlijk door het bos hebt gegaloppeerd! 

Vandaag huishoudelijke dingen gedaan en vanavond als het weer goed blijft dan missch nog even weg..

----------


## dotito

Morgen ga ik lekker bijkletsen met mijn dochter,ze komt morgen terug van Spanje.
Dus morgen als ik opsta ga ik naar de bakker een lekkere taart halen,dat vind ze heerlijk.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ach vind dat niet erg dat hij moet werken ik ben dat ondertussen al lang gewend,dit hoort nu helemaal bij zijn job.Zo spaart hij al die dagen op en neemt hij af en toe is een weekje verlof tussendoor.Toen ik nog werkte, werkte ik ook om de veertien dagen in weekend.

Nee mijn boek is nog altijd niet uit,er is weer een en ander tussen gekomen.Ben wel naar dorp geweest ben zo'n beetje gaan kijken naar de wintermode.

Ben op zoek naar winterlaarzen zwarte, maar dan wel lederen.Ben ook al in Sluis gaan kijken daar hadden ze ook hele mooie.Ga graag overal is kijken zo wat ideetjes opdoen.Is nl zo is al jaren geleden dat ik nog eens laarzen heb gekocht.

Vandaag heb ik zo wat de was en de plas gedaan moet ook gebeuren.

Gisteren hebben we een mooie film gezien Alice in wonderland echt de moeite!!

----------


## dotito

Bijkletsten met de dochter,ze komt sevens terug van Spanje :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

leuk do, al die vakantie verhalen

----------


## gossie

Morgen ga ik boodschappen doen. En mijn huisje weer klip en klaar maken :Embarrassment:  Krijg visite deze dagen. Ramen lappen doe ik erna wel. Gerookt wordt er toch!! En misschien dat ik morgen denk, ik doe het huis erwel na. :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

tuurlijk gossie, alles op zn tijd, tis hier ook poetsdag, 
maar alleen van de gedachte word ik al moe....
ach joh en die ramen zijn hier ook blauw van de rook...
al typend denk ik; komt allemaal wel.....dus ik ga lekker in mn tuinhuisje zitten.....lezen!
als je wel gaat poetsen; succes!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja kan daar ook van genieten van al die verhalen.

Vandaag ga ik even langs de bibliotheek ga eens kijken voor boeken over schilderen voor beginners.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik moet ook nodig mijn ramen doen ... zaterdag hoop ik.
Morgen wil ik naar de stad om nieuwe accessoires voor living en keuken  :Wink: .

Als er iemand gaat poetsen vandaag; succes en sterkte  :Stick Out Tongue:  (ik heb gisteravond gepoetst tot 4 of 5u s'nachts ... doodmoe nu, maar tis gedaan!!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Agnes574

Vanmiddag met de woefs naar de dierenarts (jaarlijkse controle/inentingen en 'mankepootje' laten onderzoeken) ...
Vanavond naar huisarts hier op dorp (m'n eigen artse is ziek helaas) ...
Ben benieuwd wat vandaag gaat brengen aan nieuws en kosten dus ...

----------


## dotito

Vanmiddag heb ik een uitgebreid badje genomen heeft me enorm deugd gedaan.

Sevens nog wat kleine inkopen doen voor vanavond,en daarna naar de huisarts voor de nodige medicatie.

----------


## gossie

@ Do,
ik hoop dat het badje lekker is geweest! :Smile:  Het badje buiten was nat :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
ik hoop dat het vanmiddag bij de dierenarts alles goed gegaan is met de "woefs"! :Smile:  Ook diegene met het manke pootje.

Eerst getrakteerd bij m'n vrij.w.werk. Boodschappen gedaan. En de buurtjes ontvangen. Verders blijft het rustig. De regenbuien nodigen niet uit. :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh tijdje geleden alweer  :Smile:  Nja vandaag ga ik niet veel doen, zit nu in mn eentje in het huis van vriend (serieus al sinds half 7 mn bed uit, jeetje!) Op t huis passen voor als straks de werklui komen. Vanavond boodschappen doen, weekend verjaardag van m vieren dus dat worden behoorlijk wat boodschappen!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag doe ik niets ... lekker op m'n gemak zitten en liggen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh mijn dag was een stuk drukker dan gepland. De hele avond gedaan om het huis een beetje schoon te krijgen, maarr zn badkamer is klaar, en het is echt heel mooi geworden! Straks lekker mn bed in want was er echt al om half 7 uit, pfoeh veel te vroeg!

@ Ag,

Hoop dat je genoten hebt van je dag!

----------


## sietske763

vandaag ga ik mijn hobby,s uitvoeren,
slapen en lezen!!

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi .. die Sietske toch  :Wink:  ... je hebt gelijk meissie!!

Vandaag gaan betalen voor de aquagym die eind sept start en bij schoonmoeder langs...
rustig dagje!

----------


## gossie

Morgen heb ik therapie-dag. Eigenlijk geen zin, maar toch gaan.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Veel succes morgen!!

Morgen met de dochter van alles in orde maken voor school.

----------


## Sylvia93

Morgen samen met vriend wat boodschapjes doen, en na 1 uur even langs het postkantoor om mn pakketje op te halen -> was vanmiddag niet thuis toen de postbode kwam  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag ga ik alleen nog een lekkere lange douche nemen, wat tv kijken en dan lekker mn bed in!

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Voel je je al wat beter?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Leuk bijgekletst en schooldingen geregeld met je dochter?

@ Gossie,
Is je huisje weer aan kant zoals je wou?
Viel therapie-dag mee?

@ Bar,
Haha ja alles op zijn tijd!
Ja als er veel moet geburen in huis wordt ik ook al moe bij alleen de gedachte aan het pogen een begin te maken... hoop dat het bij jou uiteindelijk toch gelukt is  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Zijn je living en keuken nu helemaal ingericht zoals je wou?

@ Syl,
Veel succes/plezier met pakje ophalen en boodschapjes doen!

Morgen wil ik eerst weer fitnessen, ben zo blij dat de zomermaanden achter de rug zijn en de sportschool weer normale tijden hanteert  :Smile:  Dan douchen en mijn benen ontharen, naar het CIZ bellen om te kijken of mijn broertje mantelzorg compliment mag weggeven en dan verder met mijn kamer behangvrij maken en opruimen...

----------


## Luuss0404

Zo lekker mijn bed opzoeken.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag boodschappendag en koken ... hopelijk nog een klein tourke met de wfks wandelen (mag niet te lang vanwege de ontsteking in rechterpoot van Biki).

----------


## sietske763

vandaag ga ik vrijwilligers werk opzoeken, zonder echt vaste afspraken omdat ik me niet iedere dag hetzelfde voel en steeds afzeggen word je wat onrustig van....dan word het ziekmelden enz en daar heb ik na mn geprobeerde reintegratie echt geen zin meer aan.

----------


## sietske763

@luuss, nee nog steeds niet echt schoongemaakt maar we hebben de tijd.....
overigens ik doe wel iedere dag de toiletten.

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss,
Ja, living is zoals ik wil ... ik wil enkel nog een klik-klak-bed (slaapbank), zodat m'n 'benedenbed' weg kan ... eerst effe sparen daarvoor en uitkijken naar één die mijn smaak is en past bij de rest  :Wink: 
Keuken moet nog één en ander veranderen, maar ik heb de tijd ... er komt een divan in de veranda, zodat ik in de winterzon kan zitten/liggen soezen/lezen.

Morgen rustdag, donderdag naar vriendin en vrijdag weer rustdag  :Wink:  .. ziet er goed uit mijn weekje  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag lekker cake gemaakt, was opgeruimd/was aan t draaien en zo ophangen, opruimen, bezig met mijn kamer...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Ja alles kan ook niet in 1 keer hoor! 
Ik doe hier ook elke dag een beetje, en toen paps vakantie had deden we elke dag samen een beetje, ik zie gelukkig inmiddels wel verschil en schoonmaken kost ook minder tijd nu de woonkamer niet meer bomvol staat  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat living is zoals je wil  :Smile:  Ja een slaapbank is wel handig, maar een goede die bij de rest van je spullen past is duur en soms moeilijk te vinden...
Ja de keuken komt vanzelf, belangrijkste is dat je er kan koken  :Wink: 
Oh heerlijk een divan in de veranda!
Hoe is het trouwens met je lekkage?
Geniet lekker van je weekje!

Morgen ga ik eerst sporten en dan met Ruben shoppen voor broeken voor hem, dan samen eten en filmpje ofzo kijken.
Vrijdag ga ik naar een goede vriend, zijn cadeautjes geven, samen eten en filmpje kijken.
Zondag ga ik met Ruben naar een proeverij in Groningen, gratis entree, muntjes 1,50 en gerechten 1-3 muntjes dus ben benieuwd.
Verder missch zaterdag sporten en verder met huishoudelijke/opruim dingen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Is het weer een beetje goed tussen jou en Ruben? Zo te zien doen jullie weer leuke dingen samen!  :Big Grin: 

Morgen ga ik met vriend kijken voor een nieuwe auto, afgelopen dinsdag heeft zn geliefde oude verotte wagen(hehe hij gaat me echt vermoorden als ie dit leest  :Stick Out Tongue: ) t loodje gelegd, dus tijd voor een nieuwe. Dus morgen wat tweedehands autootjes kijken, geloof wel dat hij er al 1 op t oog heeft, dus ben benieuwd!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ruben en ik proberen nu eerst vrienden te zijn, rustig met elkaar om te gaan en leuke dingen te doen en so far so good  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat je vriend morgen slaagt voor een leuk autootje!

----------


## dotito

Wat ik morgen ga doen geen idee denk dat ik mijn kast eens ga sorteren is nodig.
Vrijdag moet ik naar de gaenecoloog op controle.
En Zaterdag zijn we uitgenodigd bij mijn beste vriendin,zie er al enorm naar uit.

@Luuss,

Gisteren leuke spullen gekocht bij de hema voor school,daarna zijn we nog een kleinigheidje gaan eten en zo hebben de vakantie een einde gegeven.

Ben is benieuwd hoe ze het gedaan heeft op haar eerste dag school?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah ja dat is wel een goed idee ja! We hebben idd een auto gevonden, a.s. zaterdag gaat ie m ophalen, moet wel nog een hoop aan gebeuren zoiezo de motorkap is geheel mat (mja hij don't care hoe zn auto eruit ziet haha).

Morgen heb ik een introductiedag op school, waarin ik mn rooster/schoolpas etc ook krijg. Dus ben benieuwd en hoop tegelijk dat het niet lang gaat duren wegens mn oorontsteking..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Misschien morgen toch even rustig aan doen zodat je vrijdag gerust bij de gynaecoloog bent en zaterdag vol energie naar je beste vriendin kan  :Wink: 
Gezellig dat je met je dochter bent wezen shoppen en ik hoop dat haar eerste dag goed beviel!

@ Syl,
Ah fijn dat je vriend een auto heeft gevonden en dat ie m zaterdag kan ophalen!
Succes met je introductiedag, zal niet meevallen nu je je zo min voelt... hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks! Ja ga het wel zien morgen.. Oorontsteking is echt geen pretje bah doet echt pijn! Terwijl ik dacht het ergste nu wel gehad te hebben  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@ Do,
niet veel nadenken over de dag na morgen.

@Sylvia
Fijn dat jullie een auto hebben kunnen vinden. Zaterdag halen heb ik begrepen. :Smile:  En jij morgen veel succes met je introductie dag.

Morgenochtend vrijw. w. en daarna komt Dirkje. Dus dan kan ik me weer uitleven met de benenwagen. :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen helpen nieuwe gordijnen op te hangen bij m'n schoonmoeder ...

----------


## dotito

Morgen bij mijn beste vriendin gaan eten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

De keuken leeg halen..... De schilder komt onverwachts.....
Ik heb "Dirkje", en die flink uitlaten. :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop ... lang uitslapen en verder een heerlijke rustdag (want er komt een druk weekje aan!)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Hoop dat je je inmiddels wat beter voelt!

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk is de schilder niet al te lang bezig en maakt ie niet teveel troep ervan!
Leuk dat je op Dirkje pas, kan je weer lekker wandelen en je gedachtes even opzij zetten  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat je het vandaag leuk hebt bij je beste vriendin!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop voor je dat je kan uitslapen en dat je een rustdag hebt!

Morgen om half 12 afgesproken met Ruben, we gaan "proeven in Groningen", ben benieuwd hoe dat zal zijn!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Gaat gelukkig weer een stuk beter met me idd!

Morgen weer school (nja school 1x een les van 1,5 uur) Dus van 10 tot half 12 les, even spulletjes ophalen en dan slaap ik bij vriend morgen. 

Veel plezier met 'proeven' trouwens!

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen 'date' met 2 CVS-lotgenootjes ... lekker bijkletsen en praten met mensen die CVS écht begrijpen  :Wink: . Zie er écht naar uit!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Moet zeggen dat ik zaterdag een heel leuke dag heb gehad,had alleen veel last van mentale moeheid.
Maar al bij al hebben we enorm goed gegeten een glasje gedronken en gelachen,was heel gezellig.Ik was heel blij om haar terug te zien.


Morgen ga ik waarschijnlijk met mijn dochter naar de stad,ze moet om schorten gaan en werkschoenen.Dus ga we er na de middag een gezellig dagje van maken hé!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat het wat beter met je gaat  :Smile: 
Lekker dat je niet te lang naar school hoefde en dat je bij je vriend slaapt!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat het je goed doet om bij te praten met 2 CVS lotgenootjes, dat jullie elkaar kunnen steunen en een leuke dag hebben!

@ Do,
Fijn zeg dat het zo gezellig was bij je beste vriendin te eten, drinken en kletsen! Zeker als je elkaar een (lange) tijd niet gezien heb is het extra leuk  :Wink: 
Veel plezier morgen met shoppen met je dochter!

Morgen ga ik de was doen, mijn broertje zijn school bellen, Heavy eruit laten en de rest van de dag op bed of op de bank liggen want voel me blegh.

----------


## Suske'52

Vnd. Vriendin komt in de nmd. langs , kletsen en een flesje kraken . :Smile:  Gezellig

----------


## Suske'52

Morgenvroeg wekkker zetten om 07u00 ; dochter komt langs, wij gaan wat zaken eerst regelen en dan shoppen (zaterdag trouwfeest vrienden) echtgenoot blijft thuis, anders koopt hij terug schoenen  :EEK!: die fobie heeft hem nog niet kwijt  :Wink: kan ze niet meer stapelen en aandoen kan er mee honderd jaar worden , dochters kijken bedenkelijk wanneer hij zegt we schoenen gekocht  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ik krijg een angstaanval als hij aan een schoenwinkel passeert  :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... lijkt me toch wel leuk een man te hebben die graag schoenen koopt voor zijn vrouw; dat kom je niet vaak tegen  :Big Grin: !
Wens je een fijne dag Suske!!

Morgen wil ik inhuis wat bezig gaan; wassen,stoffen,etc ... zie wel wat er lukt en wat niet!

----------


## Agnes574

Heb dringend wat boodschappen nodig, dus moet daar om...
Verder hoop ik te gaan wandelen met de woefkes en wat in huis te doen.

Veel plezier Suske!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag heb ik wat in mijn cursus(pshygologie) gekeken,maar heb niet veel gedaan want voel me te moe.

----------


## dotito

Morgen heeft mijn ventje een dagje verlof dus gaan we een dagje de stad in.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Veel plezier in de stad!

Morgen heb ik van half 12 tot half 3 school, 's morgens rustig aan doen en een beetje uitslapen. 's middags langs de beugeltandarts, ben er al 2 jaar niet meer geweest en nu komen ze ineens met een rekening! Stel gekken! Daarna even langs vriend want die moet morgen na 12en even mn pil oppikken, aangezien ik daar zelf geen tijd voor heb.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag heerlijk de hele dag vrij gehad. Huisarts gebeld, door de antibiotica heb ik nu dus idd een schimmelinfectie, dus naar de apotheek, boodschapjes gedaan, eten gekookt. Vanavond lekker een filmpje kijken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Veel plezier!

@ Agnes,
Succes met boodschappen doen en huishoudelijke dingetjes en geniet van de wandeling met je woefkes!

@ Do,
Overkijken of inkijken van de lesstof is ook belangrijk  :Wink: 

Vandaag weinig doen, want voel me ziekjes en moe...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Snap wel dat je idd niet veel kan doen zo! Lekker je rust nemen en op bed/bank gaan liggen joh! Een beetje uitzieken doet wonderen! ( Wat rust trouwens ook  :Wink:  )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Haha ik denk niet dat je man ooit af komt van zijn schoenen koop verslaving  :Wink: 
Veel plezier en succes morgen en alvast veel plezier op het trouwfeest zaterdag!

@ Agnes,
Succes met huishoudelijke dingen morgen  :Wink:  

@ Do,
Fijn dat je ventje morgen verlof heeft zodat jullie samen de stad in kunnen , veel plezier!

@ Syl,
Succes op school en veel plezier bij je vriend!
Vaag dat je na 2 jaar nog een rekening van de ortho krijgt  :Confused:  

Morgen ga ik, nogmaals het REAcollege bellen (school van mijn broertje), we zouden eind augustus bericht krijgen maar nog niks en probeerde gister te bellen en contactpersoon was er niet en vandaag kreeg ik steed in gesprek en later voicemail  :Confused:  en daarna maar stofzuigen ofzo, want mijn paps was vandaag niet blij omdat hij gister aan mijn broertje gevraagd had of die vandaag wou stofzuigen en toen hji dus net thuiskwam erachter kwam dat er niet gestofzogen was en mij daarop aankeek *zucht* Ik slaap slecht, ben verkouden en grieperig, maar alsnog moet ik maar alles doen  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Als ik ga liggen hoest ik nog erger dan een hond blaft en met zitten is dat minder. Heb al pijn aan keel en ribben door al dat gehoest dus probeer het hoesten te minimaliseren...
Ik doe hartstikke rustig aan, ben aan het bijlezen op mc en ideeën aan het opdoen  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@HA Luuss, ja tijd te kort ,t'was een 14 dagen geleden en ja.. we zijn( man en ik) eind volgende week op autovacantie nr. de vogezen zodus , wou met elkaar nog effen bij praten  :Smile: onze mannen begrijpen maar niet wat we elkaar altijd moeten vertellen maar mannen hé  :Confused:  

Een beetje aan grieperige kant ,verzorg je goed en laat je verzorgen  :Wink:  

grtjs suske  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@Ag . dat zal hem nooit meer afleren , dochter is er wel blij mee wanneer ik kuis hou , gelukkig heeft zij dezelfde maat . 

Stoffen en kuisen , alles gebeurt hier terug zelf (man dochters) , al een tijdje terug zonder hulp , na 6 mnd geduld, was het niet meer te doen , je vroeg iets en zei ja, maar einde vd.dag was het niet gedaan , mijn man zegt dat het aan mij ligt dat ik te zacht ben dat ik kortdater moet zijn,  :EEK!:  

veel kuis genot !?  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja die beugeltandarts is een beetje een oplichter, dus het is ook niet zo vreemd allemaal, zo kregen we een paar maanden terug een brief van het incassobureau dat er een rekening van hun niet betaal was, hadden we dus wel betaald alleen hadden hun het foute rekeningnummer erop gezet! Hebben we dus 2x de rekening moeten betalen + de incassokosten.. Dus ga er morgen heen en een beetje herrie stampen daar, ze gaan me nu maar per direct uit het bestand schrijven waar ik bij ben (ja ik wil het echt zien anders ga ik niet weg!) En dan krijgen ze ff alle papieren voor ze en een bepaalde termijn waarop ze ons de kosten voor de incasso kunnen terugbetalen, zo niet (ach we hebben toch nog een advocaat haha  :Wink: )

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah ja dan ga je niet met plezier liggen nee! Kijk uit met het hoesten hoor! Heb zelf al eens door een flinke hoestbui een rib gekneusd!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben aan het 'uitstellen'...  :Wink: 

Wél m'n boodschappen gedaan en gewandeld ... nog niets in huis gedaan > mss vandaag een beetje  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@lieve luuss,
kan je voor het slapen miss codeine innemen?
dan word je niet wakker van al het hoesten, ik doe het ook en overdag niet natuurlijk want het slijm moet eruit, evt met slijmoplossende hoestdranken/pilletjes.
broomhexine is het goedkoopste bij de etos te koop onder merk etos hoesttabletten
ik ga zo ook naar drogist om ze te halen omdat slijm zo vast zit.

en verder vandaag ; yes, naar het stadhuis ondertrouw datum vast leggen en voor 7 jan. onze trouwdag!!
weet niet hoe ik het moet doen....omdat we zo ziek zijn, maar het gebeurt gewoon!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Gefeliciteerd!! Zulk leuk nieuws!  :Big Grin: 

Ik zou vanavond eigenlijk met vriend vuurwerk gaan kijken op de kermis hier. Maar vind het weer erg slecht dus denk niet dat ik er veel zin in heb.. Misschien blijf ik wel gewoon thuis, lekker knus!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ach en als het vandaag niet komt doen we t morgen toch gewoon  :Wink: !

Morgen ben ik de hele dag weg, vrijwilligster op het wijkfeest hier in de buurt. Moet dus om half 9 's morgens aanwezig zijn en het duurt ong tot een uurtje of 12 's avonds. Overdag sta ik gezellig de hele dag in een ballentent blikken op te stapelen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

syl.....
komen we daar, is 7 jan. niet eens vrij.....het wordt nu 14 jan

----------


## Sylvia93

> syl.....
> komen we daar, is 7 jan. niet eens vrij.....het wordt nu 14 jan


Ah dat is wel lullig eigenlijk. Nja ach de 14e is ook prima toch? Heb je een extra weekje de tijd voor de voorbereidingen!

----------


## sietske763

nou ja, het erge was dus dat we ons erheen gesleept hebben voor niets terwijl we beide zo ziek zijn,
o, dat hoort bij het afreageer hoekje

----------


## sietske763

tuurlijk ag, net wat syl al zei, morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag!!
persoonlijk heb ik liever een leuke dag als dat erin zit dan die vreselijke huishouding en alles erom heen....
weet je.......ik heb nog een niet helemaal uitgepakte koffer van juni boven staan...
komt vanzelf wel

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha dat koffer verhaal ken ik idd! Paar jaar geleden had ik na 4 maanden éindelijk eens mn koffer uitgepakt van de vakantie  :Smile:  Had m bijna kunnen laten liggen tot het jaar erna!

----------


## sietske763

nou syl, we laten m ook zo.....want we gaan altijd in de herfst/nov nog een keer op vak,
dus ik heb vandaag besloten na het koffer verhaal om m maar zo te laten...ff wat kleren erbij in en dan wegwezen!!

----------


## gossie

morgen uitslapen, wat verfspatten wegpoetsen, en naar de markt.

----------


## Agnes574

Afreageren mag overal hoor  :Wink: .

Ik hoop vandaag wat in het zonnetje te kunnen zitten!!
Eindelijk nog 's zon ... maar wél met een frisse bries!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh hele dag geholpen op t wijkfeest, ben gesloopt!! Nja straks nog even terug denk ik, wel ff iets warms aantrekken !

----------


## gossie

..........niksen............!

----------


## sietske763

@gossie,
wat grappig, ik wilde dit ook typen........
dus.........niksen......!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hehe iedereen gaat niksen!

Had het plan om mn nagels te gaan lakken, moet nog even langs vriend alleen kan dat pas eind van de middag (ach ja kan er wel in, maar schiet er niks mee op als ik alleen zit daar) een schoolboek ophalen die ik morgen nodig heb. Mis nu geloof ik nog 1 boek en dan is alles compleet  :Smile:  ( buiten 4 andere boeken, maar dat zijn deel 2/3 van 2 vakken dus die komen later wel hoor..) Schoolboeken zijn trouwens ook nog hartstikke duur! Je bent zo 600 euro kwijt voor een paar boeken..

----------


## sietske763

@syl, moet jij alles betalen of je moeder en je bio pa??
boeken zijn idd verschrikkelijk duur.
hebben jullie geen leen boeken op school??
hebben mijn kids altijd wel gehad!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het voor mij echt een rustdag ga lekker tv kijken,en een beetje lezen.

----------


## Agnes574

Geniet ervan Do!!
Véél 'ontspan'-plezier  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Mn moeder betaald alles.. Mn bio pa betaal niets, heeft ie al niet meer gedaan sinds mn 9e (toen ze gingen scheiden dus). Hoef zelf nog niets te betalen omdat ik nog geen 18 ben. En omdat ik een overgedragen leerling ben van mn oude school is lesgeld voor mij gratis, boekengeld moet ik eerst wel zelf betalen, maar krijg dat wel weer terug gelukkig. Anderen hebben het een stuk minder makkelijk. Boeken zelf betalen én lesgeld zelf betalen, lesgeld is al zo'n 300 euro per vak.. Op de normale middelbarescholen hebben ze idd leenboeken. Maar omdat ik vavo doe (volwassen educatie, alleen zit er toch ff geen enkele volwassene in mn klas  :Stick Out Tongue: ) zijn er dus geen leenboeken. Kon wel alles via school krijgen maar dat kostte me 3x zoveel als wat ik nu gedaan heb. Heb alles besteld via bol.com. Mis alleen nog 1 boek tot nu toe.

@ Do,

Geniet van je dag!

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,Syl

Zal ik zeker doen!! :Wink: 

@Syl,

Ja boeken kosten een fortuin hé daar kan ik ook van meespreken,ik moet het ook al heel mijn leven zelf bekostigen.
Mijn dochter haar boeken en haar inschrijvingsgeld was ook al 700 euro.
Doe maar goed u best op school dan is het allemaal niet voor niets geweest :Wink: 

liefs

----------


## gossie

De was op het lijntje buiten hangen. Het is droog en hopelijk blijft het zo ook, met een klein zonnetje. :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

vnd. kleinzoon jarig en vd.avd. langs gaan , taart en koffie .En het belangrijkste bij praten .Heerlijk :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Handig dat je dochter dezelfde maat heeft  :Wink: 
Sjah herkenbaar da je iets vraagt en er een ja op volgt maar de bijbehorende actie ontbreekt. Dan maar weer zelf alles doen...

@ Syl,
Ja stom dat instanties niet doorgeven als ze een ander rekeningnummer hebben of de verkeerde op de factuur hebben! Zo heb ik problemen gehad met afbetalen van mijn laatste studie en met IB-groep/DUO, niks geen bericht, wij betalen en vervolgens allemaal aanmaningen en maar weer zien dat het geld terugkomt  :Frown:   :Mad: 
Hopelijk lukt het je om alles goed te regelen!
Leuk dat je vrijwilliger was bij het wijkfeest!

@ Ag,
Zolang je woefkes verzorgd zijn en je boodschappen in huis hebt is het toch goed,schoonmaken kan altijd nog en rust nemen is ook belangrijk  :Wink: 

@ Bar,
Ja een leuke of ontspannen dag staat bij mij ook hoger, helaas hou ik niet zo van troep dus wordt het wel eerst beetje opruimen...
Zolang je geen dingen nodig hebt uit die koffer kan dat wel even blijven zoals het nu is  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Is het gelukt met uitslapen en was het leuk op de markt?

Ik heb geen idee wat ik morgen ga doen. Voel me nog steeds niet 100%. Mijn beste vriendin wil donderdag zwemmen/sauna, weet niet of dat zo'n goed idee is met al mijn gesnotter, maar wil wel graag weer eens bewegen en ontspannen en haar zien...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Leuk dat jullie bijgekletst hebben en laat de mannen maar denken  :Wink: 
Leuk dat je met je man op auto vakantie naar de Vogezen gaat! Heel veel plezier!
Gefeliciteerd met je kleinzoon! Hopelijk heeft hij een leuke verjaardag!

@ Syl,
Ik wil best niet hoesten, want ik weet dat ik een gekneusde rib kan krijgen, voelt nu licht gekneusd...
Leuk dat je hebt meegeholpen bij het wijkfeest!
Heb je al rode nagels gehad voor die gast die foto's wou maken?
Ja schoolboeken zijn echt duur! Gelukkig krijg je het geld wel weer terug achteraf  :Smile: 

@ Bar,
Waar zou ik codeïne vandaan moeten halen? Mijn huisarts en zijn praktijkgenote deden al moeilijk toen ik vroeg om een zwaardere pijnstiller dan paracetamol en ibuprofen!  :Frown: 
Gelukkig is het gelukt naar stadhuis te gaan, wel jammer dat de 7e niet kon maar wel fijn dat het de 14e kan  :Smile: 
Is het niksen gelukt?
Niet elke school heeft leenboeken en tegenwoordig kosten leenboeken bijna net zoveel als zelf boeken kopen via bol.com of de Slegte ofzo  :Frown: 

@ Agnes,
Ja ik wil ook in het zonnetje zitten, misschien wordt ik dan wat beter en vrolijker, maarja die wind is wel aanwezig en daarbij veel zon is er hier niet...

@ Gossie,
Soms is het heerlijk om even te niksen  :Wink: 
Ik hoop voor je dat het droog blijft!

@ Do,
Geniet lekker van je rustdag!

Vandaag weer het REA gebeld en alweer krijg ik niemand aan de telefoon. Wordt er echt moe van, heb vorige week ook al sinds woensdag elke dag gebeld en kreeg ik ook niemand aan de telefoon. Eerder dit jaar heb ik ook echt vaak gebeld 3 week om precies te zijn omdat ze een brief zouden sturen met wanneer mijn broertje een maand kon meelopen en dat steeds onbekend was door een vergaderig die ze 2x verplaatst hebben en nu zou hij eerst voor de vakantie bericht krijgen over wanneer hij echt naar school kon en dat werd toen ik toen belde dat we eind augustus een brief zouden krijgen en nu hebben ze weer niet hun afspraak nagekomen en zowel mijn broertje zijn psychologe als ik hebben afgelopen tijd vaak heen gebeld zonder resultaat, echt belachelijk!
Verder is heavy eruit en ik moet nog was doen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ja doe zeker mn best hoor! Heb nog het geluk dat ik alles terugkrijg eind van het jaar! Én dat ik geen schoolgeld hoef te betalen!

@ Suske,

Gefeliciteerd!

@ Luuss,

Ah ja is rot he? Maar dat hoesten hou je helaas ook niet tegen..Oh ja die foto's zijn idd al gemaakt en staan op zn hyves nu geloof ik.

Vandaag ga ik verder niets meer doen, misschien dat ik straks nog ff een filmpje opzet.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha we waren gewoon vergeten om erheen te gaan xD Echt slim! Nja komt deze week wel. Sja rot he als het zo loopt, ben je dus al je geld kwijt en moet je nog meer geld uitgeven voor zoiets.. Was trouwens wel erg gezellig ja afgelopen vrijdag, gelukkig deden mn benen niet zoveel pijn meer zondag!

Morgen heb ik anderhalf uur school, vervolgens ga ik gezellig naar vriend toe, moeten nog naar de bieb etc.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja helaas hou je hoesten niet tegen...
En heb je nog filmpje gekeken?

Vandaag ga ik weer proberen het REA te bellen, beetje opruimen, afwasmachine draaien, was doen en douchen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik hoop dat je het deze week kan regelen...
Ja zeker rot, maar je doet er weinig aan  :Frown: 
Fijn dat het gezellig was  :Smile: 
Lekker zeg 1,5 uur school en dan dingen met je vriend doen  :Wink: 

Ik heb geen idee wat ik morgen ga doen...

----------


## dotito

Wat ik vandaag nog ga doen is enkel mijn vleesribben klaar maken,mijn ventje lust dat graag en ik heb het beloofd en voor de rest niets meer te moe .Ben zo net van de Dr.heb juist heb een EMG laten nemen van mijn onderste ledematen,en van mijn rugspieren.
Moet zeggen is niet leuk,maar pijn deed het ook niet.
Sevens kruip in even in mijn zetel met mijn cursus moet zeggen is wel heel interessant hoor.

----------


## dotito

Morgen ga ik thuis een beetje de was en de plas doen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Wanneer krijg je de uitslag?
Fijn dat de cursus interessant is  :Smile: 
Succes met vleesribben klaar maken!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Binnen 2weken zoiets laat het dan wel weten.
En de cursus is heel interessant soms wel een beetje zwaar,maar ik neem op tijd mijn rust hoor :Wink: 
Is nl zo dat ik me een beetje begin te vervelen thuis vandaar die cursus.Zou graag terug gaan werken,maar moet nog afwachten wat de controle Dr. gaat zeggen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Jammer dat wachten op uitslag altijd zo lang duurt...
Ja steeds thuis zitten en niks doen is niet leuk en dan is zo'n cursus een goede afleiding en het past ook wel bij het werk wat je eerder deed  :Smile: 
Ik hoop voor je dat je wel weer mag werken!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Zeg Luuss,heb net vernomen dat Barbara,is opgenomen met een dubbele longontsteking,hoop dat allemaal snel goed komt.

----------


## Agnes574

Helpen de keuken van mijn schoonmoeder uit te breken .. er komt een nieuwe.
Ik zal zelf geen zwaar werk kunnen doen, maar 'slopen' kan een heerlijk gevoel geven  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja ik had gister al een privé-bericht van Barbara, waarschijnlijk door partner geschreven en staat sinds gister ook als www op haar hyves.
Ik hoop dat ze snel herstelt!

----------


## Agnes574

Wil vandaag mijn haar verven ... hoop dat ik daar tijd voor heb!

----------


## dotito

En nu ga ik wat rusten ben te moe aan worden tot later misschien daaaag.... :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@Ag ,ja hé , vroeger jaren stonden hier in stad grote glasbakken , en ik wou dit altijd doen (frustraties af reageren) ik knalde de flessen erin en het geluid was grandioos .....en de opluchting ook , ik geniet nog als ik eraan terug denk , nu spijtig genoeg komen ze het thuis afhalen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Veel plezier morgen bij u schoonmama,maar wees voorzichtig met u rug hé Schattie! :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@Do,

wat betekent in jullie taal: "de plas doen"? :Embarrassment: 
Maar in ieder geval succes met de was......... :Smile: 

@Agnes, 
veel plezier met slopen bij je schoonmoeder thuis :Smile:  :Big Grin: 

@Suske,
wat een fijn idee dat het glas wordt opgehaald. :Smile:  Dit zou een idee zijn voor ons kikkerlandje :Stick Out Tongue:  Niet telkens de fles en potje naar de glasbak brengen :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Morgen is het droog volgends de weersvooruitzichten, dan ben ik waarschijnlijk buiten te vinden. Vandaag werd een rustdag, ook goed voor me :Wink: .

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Goh,dat is eigenlijk een gezegde;ze bedoelen daarmee thuis wat u huishouden doen :Wink: 

De was en de plas doen :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

@Do,

Succes dan met de was en de plas doen.......... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

lieve groet, Gossie

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh morgen lekker dagje vrij, ff de markt op met vriend, hij gaat vanaf zondag 12 dagen naar Griekenland met n vriend van m (gatver vind ik eerlijk gezegd helemaaal niet leuk, maar goed moet m helpen met de laatste paar dingen). Verder proberen zoveel mogelijk bij te werken qua schoolwerk, moet flink aan de bak en echt zorgen dat ik bijblijf ondanks sommige onduidelijkheden van leraren  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha nja was wel gelukt, maar viel na 20 min bijna in slaap, dus heb hem gister voor het slapen maar afgekeken haha.

@ Ag,

Succes met je haar!

Ga nu nog ff een uurtje of 2 aan huiswerk zitten, geen tijd verder voor gehad dus nu maar doen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ag,
Hoop dat je tijd had voor haar verven  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Rust lekker uit!

@ Syl,
Succes met huiswerk...

Vandaag is Heavy eruit, verder weinig doen, voel me iets beter.
Zaterdag met paps weg en zondag naar verjaardag van mijn neefje die as vrijdag 3 wordt, dus dan heb ik mijn energie wel nodig  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Géén tijd gehad voor haar te verven ... zal ik komend weekeind wel doen, denk ik  :Wink: .

Gister héérlijk gesloopt (niets zo leuk als iets slopen/afbreken) haha!! 
Heb me heerlijk kunnen laten gaan ... kan deugd doen!!  :Big Grin: 
In een middagje was de hele keuken eruit (werkbladen,app,kasten,tegels,betonblok onder deel keuken > zodat vloer effen werd,etc), meeste werk heeft vriend gedaan maar wat ik kon heb ik gedaan; super!!

Vanmiddag naar Zoomart (dierenwinkel) om nieuwe filtersponsen etc voor het groot aqua; de 'funvisjes' verhuizen dan binnen een week van het klein naar het groot aqua ... gaan ze fijn vinden denk ik een grotere thuis  :Big Grin: 
Natuurlijk neem ik daar dan ook iets lekkers mee voor de wfks  :Wink: .

Verder nog wat boodschappen en eten voor vanavond ...

----------


## Agnes574

Succes en sterkte met je huiswerk Syll!!

Morgen en zaterdag zoveel mogelijk rusten, niksdoen en enkel doen waar ik zin in heb  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

@ Sylvia,

Dat is natuurlijk niet fijn eventjes afscheid te nemen van je vriend. (Maar hij is natuurlijk weer snel terug.) Dus dan heb jij misschien genoeg tijd voor je huiswerk. Maar voor beiden succes en sterkte, jullie zullen elkaar missen.

@ Agnes,

Succes met het niets doen deze dagen. (vrij. en zat.) Gewoon doen waar jij zin in hebt.

Morgen ga ik eerst naar de HA ivm hoge bloeddruk en andere kwaaltjes.
En morgen verder, naar het vrij.w.w. Vandaag had ik me afgemeld.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Thanks! Moet nog ff flink zoeken naar een ritme, ben er afentoe een zooitje van aan het maken joh! Geniet van je rustige weekendje!

@ Gossie,

Ja het is idd ff wennen, sinds hij weer een eigen huis heeft zie ik hem toch echt wel iedere dag, en straks is ie dus voor 12 dagen weg. Maar aan de andere kant, het worden voor mij 2 rustige weekjes waarin ik hopelijk veel kan doen qua huiswerk en andere dingen waar ik normaal gesproken dan geen tijd voor heb!

Succes bij de HA, en het werk!

Morgen is het voor mij weer een schooldagje, van half 12 tot half 3, dus het valt mee, 's middags vriend even helpen met zn huis schoonmaken en na t eten sporten. Morgenavond verder nog wat huiswerk doen, verder zie ik het wel.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks, heb ik wel nodig geloof ik! (Komt scheikundevent gister ff: Ja binnen 2 weken moet je hoofdstuk 1 t/m 3 geheel afgerond hebben  :EEK!: )

@ Ag,

Ja heerlijk he dat slopen! Kun je je helemaal op uitleven! Wel leuk dat de visjes een groter huisje krijgen! En de honden worden weer verwend hoor!  :Smile: 

Ga zelf vandaag alleen nog wat huiswerk doen, en nog ff naar vriend (stomme ik weer eens spullen daar vergeten die ik morgen nodig heb voor school...)

----------


## dotito

Zaterdag > Braderie in Mechelen

Zondag > 's morgens gaan we naar de vogeltjesmarkt dat is een hele grote markt in Antwerpen.

's middags is het de geitenstoet in Wilrijk dat is echt heel uniek om te zien.Dat is een stoet die om de 5 jaar word gegeven.

----------


## dotito

Vanmorgen> heel veel gelezen doe ik enorm graag.

Vanavond >word het een tv avondje heb nog heel veel op mijn digicorder staan dus kan nog wel wat zien :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

vn nam. Winkelen -koffietje gaan drinken , en valiezen klaar zetten vr. zondag , doe ik niet graag , ik zou gewoon mijn tas willen nemen, wat toiletgerief - ondergoed en weg , d'er komt zoveel bijzien en man trekt het zich niet aan , maar eenmaal in de auto is het elke keer hetzelfde , heb je dit en dat mee ...... :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

beetje overleven op de bank

----------


## Luuss0404

Morgen met mijn paps een dagje weg  :Smile: 
Geloof dat mijn broertje morgen naar mama gaat.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Veel plezier op de braderie en de vogeltjesmarkt en bij het kijken naar de geitenstoet!
Ik hoop dat het leuk wordt en dat je tussendoor aan je rust toe komt  :Wink: 

Ik ga morgen met mijn paps naar de zwarte markt toe en dan zondag gaan we naar de verjaardag van mijn neefje die vandaag 3 jaartjes oud wordt.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je dit weekend je haar kan verven!
Slopen kan inderdaad enorm veel deugd doen en gelukkig deed dat het ook voor je  :Wink: 
De visjes zullen wel blij zijn met hun grotere verblijf en de woefkes met hun lekkers!

@ Syl,
Dat wordt aanpoten zeg voor scheikunde, ik hoop dat deze leraar beter uit kan leggen!
Succes met al dat huiswerk!
Haha ja we vergeten allemaal wel eens wat  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Do,
Wat heb je gelezen? Was het tv avondje ontspannend?

@ Suske,
Veel plezier met winkelen en koffie drinken!
Succes met inpakken voor jullie autovakantie!

@ Bar,
Rust lekker uit lieverd!

Vandaag lekker gedoucht, varkensrollade opgehaald want dat was in de aanbieding en als er aanbiedingen zijn is dat hier vaak 's ochtends al weg, rommel van mijn broertjes opgeruimd, zo meteen afwasmachine inruimen, was opruimen en misschien wasmachine draaien... verder geen idee...

----------


## Agnes574

Niet teveel doen hé lieve Luuss, anders beland je weer in de lappenmand!!

Ik ga straks de steentjes van het groot aqua wassen en spoelen, die mogen dan terug in 't aqua ... dan water en opstartmiddel erbij en laten draaien die filter ... hopelijk kunnen de visjes dan uiterlijk zondag 'verhuizen'  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop 't aqua af te krijgen en verder wat 'bij te rusten'  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk een hele dag niksen en slapen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@Ag,geniet er van , PROBEER ik morgen ook te doen ; fijn week -end  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Nee wil niet weer in de lappenmand  :Wink: 
Afwasmachine is ingeruimd, oud papier verscheurd in de oud papier bak. Nu nog was opruimen en evt wasmachine draaien.
Succes met het grote aquarium voorbereiden, hopelijk kunnen je visjes er zondag heen verhuizen!

----------


## Ronald68

Morgen een potje hockey kijken in Deventer bij Jarno.
Zondag samen met Loïs de Wonderteam marathon kijken op Nick, beloofd is beloofd  :Wink: 
Enrico komt er dus slecht van af dit weekeinde.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Hehe zit je daar toch ff mooi aanvast he  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Heb zelf niet veel plannen voor t weekend, veel huiswerk maken zorgen dat ik bijblijf, zondag misschien even bij de dam tot damloop kijken mits het weer een beetje redelijk is. Woon vlakbij de eindfinish dus goed zicht!  :Smile:  En anders ga ik wel wat op tv kijken, dr doen altijd veel leraren mee, dus kunnen we meteen ff lachen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Scheikunde gaat wel prima, heb meer moeite met natuurkunde eerlijk gezegd, maar heb me voorgenomen om hier het hele weekend tijd aan te besteden dus hopelijk kan ik het mezelf een beetje leren begrijpen.

Ga vandaag niet veel meer doen, heb mezelf voorgenomen om of vanavond ff niets aan huiswerk te doen, of maar een uurtje maximaal, de rest van de avond ga ik lekker tv kijken!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Mijn cursus praktische pyschologie dat enorm boeiend is!!

Vandaag na de middag mijn dressoir kast eens opgeruimd was echt nodig.De nodige spullen die ik niet meer moet hebben worden morgen naar de kringloop gebracht heb toch een hele wasmand vol.
Ben wel echt moe nu,maar voel me voldaan doordat alles weer opgeruimd staat.

Daarna nog even langs de supermarkt geweest voor eten voor vanavond,tegelijkertijd de oude baterijen meegenomen had een hele doos vol.

----------


## Sylvia93

Voor iedereen: Fijn weekend!

Heb morgen niet veel plannen, alleen ff de stad in op zoek naar de onmogelijke zoektocht naar een nieuwe spijkerbroek, heb er nog 1 over en moet echt een nieuwe maar het is altijd zo'n ramp, ze zijn altijd te kort! En als ze lang genoeg zijn zijn ze van boven weer veel te wijd!

----------


## sietske763

he syl, pas jij geen lengtematen dan......je hebt toch bv 32-34 of 32-36

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve luuss, zie nou je codeine post pas,
ik heb nu wel codeine gekregen maar alleen omdat longarts het voorschreef om te kunnen slapen, mijn HA doet ook altijd moeilijk, zoals je las koop ik ze altijd in buitenland, zou je niet op een buitenlandse site kunnen zoeken en daar ze bestellen??
ik ga het mo wel ff uitzoeken voor je, ze heten nl in ieder land anders.
als het nog niet gaat met je wil ik wel wat opsturen hoor!!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag zal er niet teveel uitkomen vrees ik ...
Beetje digicorder opnames bekijken denk ik  :Wink: , net als Do deed  :Smile: .

Gisteravond laat de visjes al overgezet , omdat één héél raar deed int klein aqua ...
Daarna nog een tijdje geobserveerd  :Wink:  en ja hoor; zéér blij met hun 'supergrote villa'  :Big Grin: 

Weinig en kort geslapen (eigen schuld) , dus vandaag niksen en rusten!!

----------


## Agnes574

Zo lang ben je toch niet Syll???
Bedoelde je niet te lang???
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je je aqua verder afkrijgt en je rust krijgt!

@ Ronald,
Hoop dat hockey kijken bij Jarno leuk was en dat Jarno's team gewonnen heeft  :Smile: 
Succes met Wonderteam marathon kijken  :Wink: 
Hopelijk voelt Enrico zich niet achter gesteld...

@ Syl,
Succes met huiswerk maken en bij blijven met school!
Hopelijk valt het weer morgen mee en kan je ff lachen om je leraren  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja het klinkt allemaal zo makkelijk, maar het huiswerk is nog steeds niet allemaal af, nja ga morgen maar een flink dagje zwoegen om huiswerk, en ga afentoe voor de buis wel kijken naar de dam tot damloop. Het is daar toch altijd een zooitje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Nee klopt, ben niet ontzettend lang, maar heb over het algemeen wel meestal te lange benen voor spijkerbroeken, spijkerbroeken zijn bij mn benen vaak net te kort. Maar ben vanmiddag geslaagd voor een mooie spijkerbroek waarbij de lengte wel goed was  :Smile:  Weet niet hoe het in België zit, maar waar wij wonen is de gem lengte voor vrouwen zo'n 1,65 en ik ben 1.76  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat scheikunde wel prima gaat, hopelijk snap je natuurkunde ook beter nadat je er veel tijd aan hebt besteedt! 

@ Do,
Ja had hier gevraagd wat je las en las daarna ergens anders dat je bezig was met je cursus  :Wink:  Maar fijn dat het boeiend is!
Ja als je je dressoir kast helemaal opruimt wordt je ook wel moe, maar geeft in elk geval een voldaan gevoel  :Smile: 

@ Bar,
Ik heb het nu niet nodig, maar zal je tip in gedachten houden als ik weer eens iets niet krijg van mijn huisarts wat ik wel nodig ben...
Wel je rust nemen hoor!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je visjes blij zijn met hun nieuwe huisje  :Big Grin: 
Rust lekker uit en geniet lekker van digicorder opnames kijken  :Wink: 

Vandaag later uit bed dan gepland omdat ik slecht had geslapen, pap had me laten liggen. Daarna naar 2 braderie/rommelmarkten geweest waar we lp's en 2 dvd hebben gekocht. Heavy is eruit, paps is rollade braden en we zijn lp's aan het draaien. Moet nog wel was opgeruimd worden en nieuwe was gedaan worden want is er gister niet van gekomen. Verder lekker relaxen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk is uitslapen gelukt?

@ Suske,
Ik hoop dat je uitgerust ben  :Smile: 
Veel plezier op vakantie!

@ Syl,
Gelukkig ben je geslaagd voor een nieuwe broek! 
Ergerlijk he al je iets leuks vind wat net te kort is of goede lengte maar te wijd ofzo  :Frown: 
Ik heb dat altijd met pantalons dat de pijpen te kort zijn als het op mijn heupen goed zit, bij C&A hadden ze vroeger een lange lengtemaat die perfect voor mij was maar die hebben ze niet meer dus nu op hun advies bij Miss Etam geweest en daar is lange lengtemaat gelijk ook echt te lang dus die broek moet ik inkorten  :Confused: 

Morgen naar verjaardag van mijn neefje. Ik dacht steeds dat hij 3 moest worden maar hij wordt 4  :Confused:  Hoezo in de war  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,

een dagje ouder worden we allemaal :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

Morgen een familiedag. Dus dan zie ik ook mijn neefjes en nichtjes met aanhang. En de leeftijden weet ik ook niet meer precies. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Haha ja een dagje ouder worden we allemaal  :Wink: 
Veel plezier morgen op de familiedag, ik hoop dat het droog blijft!

----------


## dotito

Morgen ga ik het rustig aan doen,even naar de vogeltjesmarkt en dat is het :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Aqua is af lieve Luuss,
Visjes zijn tevreden en nog wat overdonderd door de vele ruimte die ze nu hebben  :Big Grin: .

Sterkte met je huiswerk Syll!!

Verder een rustig weekeind gehad en hopelijk ook vandaag een rustige dag!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ah leuk om te zien he dat je visjes zo gelukkig worden van meer ruimte!
En thanks, heb een hoop weggewerkt vandaag, Bio bewaar ik voor morgen, dan heb ik nog iets te doen in mn anderhalf uur tussenuur!

----------


## gossie

Morgenochtend ga ik de zooi opruimen bij mijn ouders, waar we de familie dag hebben gehouden. Ze wilden nu naar bed. :Wink: 

Dus ben ik als laatste kind vertrokken. Morgen help ik ze weer verder. :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Nog wat meegekregen van de dam tot dam loop of was j te druk met huiswerk?
Ja als je 1,5 uur tussenuur hebt kan je met dit regenachtige weer beter op school huiswerk maken in die tijd dan iets anders te doen  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat de aqua af is en dat de visjes blij zijn met hun grotere huis  :Smile: 
Lekker dat je verder een rustig weekend hebt gehad  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hoe was het op de vogeltjesmarkt?

@ Gossie,
Succes met opruimen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luus,

Haha ja idd, ik heb mn broek ook bij Miss Etam vandaan, die hebben idd speciale pijplengtes. Ik heb ook een verschrikkelijke hekel aan wijde pijpen ( Vind het bij mezelf niet mooi staan en blijf er overal achter haken, en wijde pijpen kun je amper in je laarzen proppen  :Stick Out Tongue: ) en bij die winkel staat alles mooi aangeven, idd ook met superlange pijpen (36 nog iets ofso, dacht dat ze het aangaven met inches) maar die was bij mij ook superlang ja  :Stick Out Tongue:  De meeste broeken zijn hier ong 28 inch lang qua pijpen, heb nu eentje die 32 is dus perfect aansluit.

Morgen moet ik n uurtje naar school, dus daarna ga ik even sporten en langs mn opa en oma (alhoewel ik dr niks aanvind moet ik er afentoe even heen, en ben er sinds ik terug ben van vakantie nog steeds niet geweest) Vriend is gelukkig heel aangekomen, heeft me de halve nacht wakker gehouden met smsen, meneer was dronken van t bier op t terras. Heerlijk om 3 uur 's nachts..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jep heb gewoon via tv gekeken hoor, rtv noord-holland had een 6 uur lange uitzending live, was een stuk beter dan daar in de regen staan. Alleen wel jammer dat er van de 6 uur uitzending maar 2 min besteed zijn aan de kids. Kids van 4 tot 12 lopen 's morgens de mini dam tot damloop (haha jeugdsentiment, heb ik ook altijd gelopen  :Smile: ) dus had wel wat meer willen zien van de kids, maar ach.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Het was supperleuk!!,maar ik was echt heel moe gisteren.

We zijn eerst naar de markt geweest,daarna zijn we naar de geitenstoet gaan zien bij ons in dorp.(echt de moeite hoor) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dan was er nog feest(muziek) in dorp met allerlei kraampjes en antiekmarkt enz...

En 's avonds was er een optreden van de romeos,had die nog nooit gezien dacht van kan best meevallen.
En moet zeggen dat ze best goed konden zingen en dansen.
En waren nog mooie mannen ook :Big Grin: 
En dan was het rond half tien vuurwerk!!!!!

Heb echt een hele mooie dag gehad :Smile: 

Liefs :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen naar ziekenhuis voor dagopname > wortelblokkade nr 3

----------


## Agnes574

Rusten ...

----------


## dotito

Van weekend word het een heel rustig weekend,maar Vrijdagavond ga ik naar het concert van Milk Inc :Big Grin: 
Ja ben al sinds heel lang fan van hun en volg Milk Inc al heel lang op sinds 1996.Vroeger ging ik geregeld naar optreden,maar sinds ik het aan mijn rug heb is dat veel minder.
Dus elk jaar dan maar naar Sportpaleis dan!! :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Sterkte voor morgen!

Thuis de was en de plas,maar echt op mijn gemakske :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik eten bij mijn ouders is weer lang geleden.Hopelijk word het een fijne avond.....

----------


## Ronald68

Mijn moeder wordt zondag 73, dus dat gaan we vieren. En er is ook F1!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Bij pantalons hebben ze voor lengte geen 32 ofzo, wel K (kort) of L (lang)...
Hopelijk viel het bezoek aan je opa en oma mee...
Altijd leuk nachtelijk smsjes

@ Do,
Fijn dat het superleuk was  :Smile:  Klinkt ook erg leuk allemaal!
Weer een herinnering die ze je niet af kunnen nemen  :Wink: 
Succes met de was en de plas.

@ Agnes,
Sterkte lieverd! En neem je rust de komende tijd hoor!

Morgen misschien pogen te fitnessen (mits ik goed slaap en 's ochtend me goed voelend wakker wordt), de was en de plas doen en verder solliciteren.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
En hoe was het eten bij je ouders?

Vandaag eerst lekker douchen (scrubben, masker, teennagels knippen, ontharen) en vanmiddag gezellig naar een vriend.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja jammer zeg dat er maar 2 min aan de kids werden besteed  :Frown: 
Achja je hebt in elk geval iets ervan gezien en meegekregen  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Succes met rusten!

@ Do,
Heel veel plezier vrijdag bij optreden van Milk Inc.!

@ Ronald,
Drukke zondag dus voor jou  :Wink:  Alvast gefeliciteerd met je moeder! (voor ik het vergeet  :Embarrassment: )

Van het weekend misschien op familie bezoek, zaterdagochtend wil ik bodypumping, zie wel wat het wordt...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Gefeliciteerd!

@ Luuss,

Ja idd jammer mja helaas. Dit weekend niet heel veel te doen, ga zondag iig naar de bieb in amsterdag om samen met mn vriendin en wiskundeleraar aan wiskunde te zitten. A.s. woensdag heb ik mn eerste schoolexamens al! Scheikunde én Wiskunde, en beide op 1 dag  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond eten koken en na t eten samen met mn zus naar de bios. Vanmiddag verder nog wat huiswerk maken denk ik.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah ja bij pantalons werkt t weer anders he. Qua broeken draag ik zelf enkel spijkerbroeken, maar meestal jurkjes/leggings en rokjes haha. Nja vind de nachtelijke smsjes ook niet zo erg, sinds afgelopen zondag doe ik 's nachts geen oog meer dicht. Na uren draaien val ik een uurtje in slaap wordt vervolgens wakker en slaap niet meer. Vanmorgen al sinds kwart over 4 wakker, heb een heel boek uitgelezen haha. Maar komt ook door die opgezette keelamandelen, doet nog steeds pijn. Morgen heb ik lekker een dagje vrij om huiswerk te maken 's middags even naar mn andere opa en oma (bezoekje van gister aan de andere o&o viel wel mee, was eigenlijk wel gezellig, geloof dat ze wel blij waren me weer te zien na zo'n lange tijd..)

----------


## dotito

Vandaag teveel pijn om iets te doen,ventje gaat koken.

@Luuss,

Bij mijn ouders viel het ergens nog mee was al blij,want sinds mijn vader die beroerte heeft gehad is hij echt niet meer te genieten.
Hij is een deel van zijn geheugen kwijt,weet soms niet meer of hij het gasvuur heeft dicht gedraaid "snap ge".
Mijn moeder heeft er enorm veel last mee,maar hij is zo "koppig" hé!!
Mijn moeder heeft nooit voor zichzelf durven opkomen vandaar, en nu word dat erger en erger.
Zal u ooit wel eens een pm sturen over de situatie van mijn ouders.

----------


## dotito

Morgen naar concert van Milk Inc :Big Grin:  heb ik een jaar naar uitgekeken!
Jammer dat het juist in de week van mijn menstruatie's valt,maar zoiets kan je niet op voorhand weten.
Ach ga proberen er gewoon van te genieten,gelukkig heb ik wel zitplaatsen :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

@ Do,

Milk Inc, nooit van gehoord. Maar klinkt wel lekker. Belgisch toch?


Ik ga morgen lekker werken. Net als nu. En als ik pech heb ook overmorgen.

----------


## MartinGroningen

Milk Inc ken ik wel van tijdje terug , wel lekkere muziek . geniet ervan !!!! Ben een tijdje weg geweest , meeste zullen we me wel niet eens kennen ook , maar heb een topic bij psyche en welzijn staan! met een reactie hoe dankbaar ik jullie wel niet ben  :Wink:  moet je maar is lezen . 

Morgen ga ik eerst naar school toe tot half 3 , dan met me Liefie naar onderwijs beurs in Martini Hal Groningen . daarna met me vriendin naar huis en een lekker bank avondje houden bij haar thuis! En hopen dat startpeople me aan willen nemen voor me parttime werk !!! spannend dus  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@ Do,

Veel plezier bij Milk Inc. 

Morgenochtend uitslapen of zoiets dergelijks. mo.mi. werken

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Veel plezier! 

@ Ronald,

Werkze!

@ Martingroningen,

Leuk dat je weer terug bent! Succes op school en alle dingen daarna. Mis zelf ook de avondjes bankhangen, bah wordt tijd dat mn vriend weereens terugkomt, maar moet nog precies een week wachten..

Morgen ga ik zelf wss ff de stad in, verder nog geen plannen...

----------


## Sylvia93

Hmm ga vandaag niet veel doen, straks aankleden/make-up en al die zooi en dan richting school, half 3 klaar, en dan thuis aan het huiswerk denk ik.

----------


## Agnes574

Rusten!!!!
2 dagen volledig 'niksen' en rusten , zodat m'n rug tot rust komt en ik volgende week weer wat dingen kan doen!!

----------


## gossie

Vandaag ga ik op zoek naar een (boeken) kast. 
Verders moet ik nog boodschappen doen, aangezien ik niet veel meer in huis heb.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Succes met voorbereiden voor de schoolexamens!
Wel fijn dat de wiskundeleraar jou en je vriendin op een vrije zondag wil helpen  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Vervelend dat je zo slecht slaapt  :Frown:  Hoop dat je pijn overgaat!
Fijn dat t meeviel bij je ene opa en oma, hopelijk ook bij je andere  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Heel erg veel plezier, fijn dat je zitplaatsen hebt  :Smile: 

@ Ronald,
Succes met overwerken!

@ Martin,
Welkom terug  :Smile: 
Fijn dat het wat beter met je gaat uit je bericht op te merken  :Smile: 
Succes met school, je vriendin en ik hoop voor je dat Start People je aan een parttime baan kunnen helpen!

@ Gossie,
Gelukt met uitslapen? Succes bij vrijw.werk!

Morgen misschien naar Plato Planet een soort muziek festival / presentatie van bandjes in de Oosterpoort in Groningen...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Welke film heb je gekeken in de bios met je zus?

@ Do,
He balen dat je weer zoveel pijn hebt  :Frown:  Lief dat je ventje kookt!
Ik hoop dat je bij Milk Inc niet teveel pijn hebt om te kunnen genieten! 
Fijn dat het bezoek aan je ouders ergens meeviel. Wel jammer dat je vader dankzij de beroerte zo vergeetachtig is en dat je moeder niet voor zichzelf durft op te komen en er zo'n last van ondervind...

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop voor je dat je inderdaad 2 dagen kon niksen en rusten! En ook daarna niet gelijk teveel tegelijk doen he?!

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk slaag je voor een (boeken) kast! Succes met boodschappen!

Vandaag lekker uitgeslapen ookal was dat niet de bedoeling. Wou bodypumpin maar kon niet uit bed komen van de rugpijn. Heavy eruit gelaten, zou zijn kooi schoonmaken maar moet maar een andere dag. Verder internet weer aan de praat gekregen want werkte hier niet  :Confused:  Zo eten en verder weinig doen...

----------


## gossie

Goh., onverwachts ben ik geslaagd voor een kast. :Smile:  wel geen boekenkast, maar ik weet nu wat ik wil. Levertijd ruim 3 maanden. Dus ik kan langzaam er aan wennen. Die tijd heb ik zelf wel nodig. :Frown:  Afstand doen van oude meubeltjes vind ik moeilijk.!!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je geslaagd bent en dat je nog even de tijd hebt om eraan te wennen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Going the Distance met Drew Barrymore, leuke film joh!

@ Gossie,

Leuk dat je geslaagd bent voor een nieuwe kast! Ach afscheid van oude meubeltjes doet pijn, maar wanneer alles nieuw is zal je er geen spijt van krijgen!

Vandaag ga ik met mn vriendin naar Amsterdam, in de bieb studeren voor het komende schoolexamen wiskunde wat eraan komt a.s. woensdag. Dus hoop dat het droog blijft, heb geen zin in een ritje drijfnat van de regen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja alles is prima gegaan hoor! Ik slaap gelukkig weer beter maar heb het nog steeds flink druk. Ben ook hard op zoek naar een bijbaan, aangezien ik wel wil gaan studeren, dus moet toch wat opsparen. Maar pfoeh moeilijk hoor in deze tijd.. Er is eigenlijk niets meer te vinden, gister wel gesolliciteerd bij de Evean, dus ik hoor het vandeweek wel. Veel plezier bij Plato Planet!

Morgen is het voor mij een schooldagje, en moet nog het één en ander bij mn vriend thuis neerleggen, ook had hij zn vluchtgegevens voor me op zn tafel gelegd, maar dat wist ik dus niet.. Aangezien ie me niets verteld had daarover, dus dat ga ik ff ophalen dan weet ik precies hoelaat hij donderdag vliegt.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks! Ja vind het zelf ook wel knap ja, ben ook benieuwd of er meerdere komen, hoorde al van m dat er niet veel interesse hadden... Zoiezo alle jongens wilde liever voetballen haha.

----------


## gossie

@ Sylvia,

Veel succes met het studeren in A'dam. En tuurlijk blijft het droog, zodat jullie geen nat pak hebben. Want dan begin je al niet lekker. :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Haha het heeft geholpen, het is droog gebleven!

Studeren is er achteraf niet veel van gekomen. De bieb was razend druk en we konden nergens met ons groepje zitten. Uiteindelijk hebben we een kwartier boven op het terras in de kou moeten zitten. Toen wilde we weggaan heeft uiteindelijk onze leraar ergens beneden nog een plekje kunnen regelen. Maar toen zaten we met allemaal meiden, waarvan ik er 2 van mn oude scholen kon (1 van de basisschool en 1 van de eerste klas). Dus ja dan ga je kleppen etc  :Wink:  Heb geloof ik de hele middag maar 1 opgave gemaakt! Ach ben al blij dat ik alles snap, en heb ondanks dat samen met mn vriendin toch nog een leuke middag gehad! Nu ga ik lekker douchen!

----------


## Ronald68

Vanavond lekker trainen geven!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat t bij andere opa en oma ook prima ging  :Smile: 
Ja is moeilijk nu een bijbaantje of baantje te vinden  :Frown: 
Plato Planet was erg leuk  :Big Grin: 

Morgen verder met huishoudelijke dingen en rusten...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Hoop dat je wat aan je zondagles hebt gehad  :Wink: 

Dit weekend naar de verjaardag van mijn oudste neefje en misschien zondag bandje kijken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja heb van die film wel voorstukjes gezien...
Jammer dat het zo druk was in de bieb, hopelijk snap je zoveel mogelijk voor t examen van morgen!

@ Ronald,
En hoe ging training geven?

Vandaag huishoudelijke dingetjes gedaan en nog in de planning, Heavy eruit gelaten, naar crematie geweest, boodschappen gedaan en zo eten maken.

----------


## gossie

Misschien morgen een rustdag!
Misschien morgen een winkeldag1
Ik weet het nog niet.!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah mooi dat het gezellig was! Het is idd moeilijk, heb ondertussen nog steeds niets van de Evean gehoord, dus ik ga morgen weer verder zoeken en ergens anders solliciteren!

Morgen is mijn vrije dagje dus ik ga lekker uitslapen, ff de markt op om kaas te halen, boodschapjes doen, eten koken, oh en nog even naar de bieb. En wachten totdat ik morgen midden in de nacht bericht hoor dat mn vriend veilig thuis is.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha het was 1 grote flop! De hele bieb was vol en we konden nergens zitten, zaten we dus verspreid over die hele bieb en die vent maar steeds van 7 naar 6 en naar 2 hoog rennen!
Maar ach mn toets van vandaag ging eigenlijk wel prima!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
En werd het een rustdag of winkeldag?

@ Syl,
Lekker dat je een vrije dag hebt, alhoewel je ook veel moet doen...
Ga je morgen zeker naar je vriend toe?!

Morgen met Ruben shoppen voor cadeautje voor mijn neefje en voor cadeautje voor een vriendin. Ik heb beloofd eten te koken (penne met zalm groenten en gorgonzola saus) en dan zouden we film kijken. Ben echter ok uitgenodigd voor een feestje. Maar zie morgen wel wat het daadwerkelijk wordt want moet vandaag nog veel doen en heb pijn...

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag moet er veel gebeuren hier.
Ik ben niet toegekomen dinsdag aan Heavy's kooi schoonmaken dus die lieverd zit nu op mijn schouder te wachten tot ik zijn kooi schoonmaak. Ik kwam er gister achter dat mijn paps een wasmand schoon droog wasgoed achter/half onder mijn had geplaatst die daar sinds zondag op mij wacht schijnbaar, er hangt schoon droog wasgoed op zolder, helaas zit er niks van mij bij dus moet ik ook een wasmachine draaien. Mijn broertje had gister 2 vriendjes hier dus het is beneden een dikke bende wat ook opgeruimd moet worden. Keuken moet ook opgeruimd worden anders kan ik vanavond geen lasagne maken zoals in de planning stond. Ik zou met mijn broertje nog boodschappen doen en de stad in voor een oplader voor mp4 speler van mijn paps, maar ik stuur mijn broertje daar wel voor op pad. Tussen alles wat moet gebeuren en de last van mijn rug moet ik even een balans gaan vinden, want weekend wordt ook al zo druk...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je toets wel prima ging  :Smile: 

Zaterdagochtend bodypumping als mijn lichaam meewerkt in elk geval, dan thuis wat dingetjes doen, naar verjaardag van een vriendin en dan 's avonds misschien nog met een van mijn beste vriendinnen stad in en bij andere beste vriendin drankje doen.
Zondag naar verjaardag van mijn neefje en misschien bandje kijken.
Achja dit is de planning, maar wat er van komt weet ik niet want heb de hele week al echt pijn aan mijn rug (wat uitstraalt naar schouders, nek, heup, knieen).

----------


## Suske'52

@Gossie , ben je er al aan uit of ik positief of wijzer ingesteld ben  :Smile:   :Wink:  grtjs Suske 

Morgen gaan kijken om behangpapier (keuken) echtgenoot gaat vd. eerste maal behangen .....sta mij bij  :Big Grin:  

s'avonds een stapje gaan doen en bijpraten  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja moest zeker veel doen vandaag, markt boodschappen, belde mn vriend op: Liefje wil je wat boodschappen voor me halen? Nou ehm vooruit dan maar, dus liep opeen geven moment met 6 tassen en dat lekker op mn fiets.. Met een snotneus aangezien ik nu ook verkouden geworden ben haha. Veel plezier morgen en succes met kiezen!

Ga morgenochtend idd naar mn vriend toe, vervelende is dat de vriend waar hij mee op vakantie was nog bij m slaapt dus heb niet veel privacy met m morgen, maar ach kan m iig ff zien voordat ik naar school ga. Zal me straks wel rotschamen want mn vriend wordt ontzettend snel bruin, en hij zal straks wel poepiebruin terugkomen zodat ik straks lekker bleek lijk naast m  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Succes met behang uitkiezen, ik hoop dat je man kan behangen  :Wink: 
Veel plezier met je uitstapje en bijpraten!

@ Syl,
Ja als je met 6 tassen fietst is een fietstas soms wel handig  :Wink:  Had er laatst een van mijn beste vriendin geleend die je aan de zijkant kon hangen en die je als schoudertas kon gebruiken, was best handig en zag er ook leuk uit...
Jammer dat je geen privacy hebt, maarja je ziet je vriend in elk geval morgen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Morgen komt mijn dochter na school eten zie er al naar uit,mis ze enorm.

----------


## dotito

Van weekend ga ik even naar dorp,heb wat behoefte aan frisse lucht na een hele week binnen te zitten.

----------


## dotito

Bij deze voor iedereen een heel fijn weekend toegewenst :Smile:  :Wink: 

liefs x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Leuk en gezellig dat je dochter morgen komt eten!  :Smile: 
Veel plezier!

----------


## gossie

@ Suske,

Je bent zowel positief en wijzer ingesteld :Wink:  :Smile: 

@ Luuss, 

het is een rustdag geworden. En is het gelukt leuke cadeautjes te kopen? :Smile: 

@ Do,

een fijne dag morgen met je dochter :Smile: 

En wat ga ik morgen doen. Douche schoonmaken en vrijw.werk.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Een rustdag is ook lekker!
Ik ga morgen cadeautjes shoppen  :Wink: 
Succes met douche schoonmaken en vrijw. werk!

----------


## Ronald68

Morgen ga ik met m'n dochtertje naar K3! Maar eerst nog even werken.

----------


## Suske'52

zaterdagmorgen komen kinderen en kleindochter na zwemles tot de middag .... Dan komen de volgende op bezoek namiddag.... s'avonds ons tweetjes genieten

zondag is het een dag voor ons , steken binnenkant de sleutel op de voordeur .... :Wink: Niet storen .... flesje openen , genieten zalig niets doen  :Wink: de zon schijnt hier dan  :Smile:  laat het maar regenen....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
En hoe was het bij K3?

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen wil ik m'n berg was wegwerken ... haat dat werkje!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb het hele weekeind gerust, geslapen en plat gelegen ... heeft me deugd gedaan!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja even eruit voor frisse lucht is wel zo fijn  :Smile: 

@ Suske,
Hoop dat het niet te druk maar wel erg leuk was zaterdag met al het bezoek wat langskwam en dat je zondag van alleen tijd hebt mogen genieten!

@ Agnes,
Oh das ook lekker!

Dit weekend ga ik met paps zondag naar de stadjermarkt en misschien nog langs kunst route.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Agnes , ik haat ook dit werk geef het nu door aan strijkwinkel , de dochter deed het normaal maar als je uit gaat werken en daarbij de zorg van een gezin is dat meer dan genoeg .

----------


## Luuss0404

Morgen banenbeurs bezoeken en huishoudelijke dingen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Succes bij de banenbeurs! Moeilijk he om iets te vinden in deze tijd? Ik ben ook hard op zoek naar een bijbaan maare weinig interesse (kreeg gister zelfs een email terug op de reactie van mn sollicitatie, zónder hoofdletters, punten en komma's!! Hoe onprofessioneel  :Confused: )

Morgen is mijn dag vrij, dus uitrusten en zoveel mogelijk bijwerken voor school, en wss nog ff langs opa en oma, is dat ook weer gebeurd  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Rust lekker en goed uit Syll!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> @ Agnes , ik haat ook dit werk geef het nu door aan strijkwinkel , de dochter deed het normaal maar als je uit gaat werken en daarbij de zorg van een gezin is dat meer dan genoeg .


Inderdaad Suske, ik geef je helemaal gelijk!! 
Normaal krijg ik wel 's hulp van m'n schoonmoeder, maar die zit te relaxen in Turkije voor een week wat haar van harte gegund is!  :Wink: 

Ik heb gister 3uurtjes gewassen, gedroogd, gestreken en weggeborgen... voelt goed dat dat gedaan is > voldoening is een heerlijk gevoel!!  :Smile: 

Vanavond nog een uurtje en dan is m'n wasmand weer even leeg ...
Al mag ik morgen de hondenkussens nog wassen en drogen en de bedden aftrekken,alles wassen/drogen en weer opmaken, maar daarna ben ik weer even 'op mijn gemak'  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

allemensen ag, dat is wel erg lang!!

----------


## christel1

Agnes, 
Ik heb vandaag al mijn strijk gedaan, lekker bezig geweest, zeker met sokken opvouwen, heb ik zo een hekel aan, heb zeker 30 sokken liggen waar ik de tweede niet meer van vind, ik denk dat ze hier graag sokken eten. 
Morgen nog es onder de scanner, nuchter maar mag al om half negen, dus vind ik dit niet zo erg, ga nu nog wat lekker snoepen van tiramisu, kwestie van toch iets in mijn maag te hebben. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Awel vandaag ben ik pisnijdig. De kinderen zijn de autopapieren verloren, heb me al doodgezocht ik vind ze niet. Het inschrijvingsbewijs, keuringsattest, verzekeringsattest, gelijkvormigheidsattest, alles kwijt :Mad: .
De verzekering heb ik al naar gebeld, dat is geen probleem maar al die andere papieren, dat is natuurlijk een rommel. Je moet eerst al naar de politie om verklaring van verlies of diefstal te gaan afleggen, dan naar de garage van waar de auto komt om het gelijkvormigheidsattest terug aan te vragen :Frown: , kost misschien wel 50 euro, wat met het keuringsbewijs (geen idee), het inschrijvingsbewijs kan ik wel via de verzekering krijgen. Zoonlief zal weten wat doen als hij thuis komt deze namiddag want ik vertik het nu eens echt om er voor te zorgen en de kosten zullen gedeeld worden tussen de kinderen, dit kan nu toch echt niet meer vind ik......
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Terug gelukkig nu, met het afstoffen van de kast moest ik op een stoel gaan staan, ja ben maar een kleintje  :Smile:  en wat zie ik daar liggen naast het lappie van mijn dochter, yep, de autopapieren  :Cool:  zoonlief zal ze er wel gelegd hebben want hij is de grootste thuis  :Wink: 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Heb 2x telefonische reactie terug gekregen, via mail ook een keer zonder hoofdletters punten etc maar meestal krijg ik niet eens een reactie terug en dat laatste vind ik ronduit onbeschoft!
Succes met huiswerk en bij je opa en oma!

@ Agnes,
Voldoening is zeker een heerlijk gevoel  :Smile: 
Succes met de berg was!

@ Christel,
Jij hebt ook veel opgeruimd!
Ja 1 sok kwijt zijn ken ik, doe altijd paren sokken in de was en hang ze ook per 2 op, scheelt dat meeste sokken hier zwart zijn op de mijne na dus dat kan wel samen  :Wink: 
Hopelijk krijg je goede uitslag uit de scan!
Pff wat een schrik zeg met de autopapieren! Gelukkig heb je ze weer terug gevonden!

----------


## Agnes574

@Christel,
Verschrikkelijk hé, als je zo'n belangrijke documenten niet kan vinden!!
Gelukkig zijn ze terrecht!

@Sietske,
Ik bedoelde wel 3 uurtjes mét pauzes erin hoor, anders houd ik dat niet vol  :Wink: 

@Luuss, haha; dat 'sokkenverhaal' staat hier al ergens hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ja die sokken hé :Mad: , als ik mijn dochter haar kamer es opruim vind ik er wel een tiental terug maar ja dan nog hé, ik vind het niet leuk en ik ben zeker dat mijn hond er niet gaat mee lopen, houd meer van "slipjes" :Big Grin: 
Morgen komt me ventje me halen voor een weekendje rust in het multiculturele Brussels, hopelijk is het goed weer zondag, kan ik daar eens lekker naar de markt gaan  :Cool: 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

Morgen ga ik er even tussen uit ventje heeft een dagje verlof genomen.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ja, ha ha .... het sokkenverhaal herhaalt zich; staat denk ik onder rubriek huishoudelijke klussen .. :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Klopt Suske,denk dat dit een typische kwaal is :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@do  :Smile:  ja dat was nogal een historie hé, geniet morgen van je vrije dag , :Wink:  

morgenvm. ga ik met dochter op stap en zus komt morgennm.op de koffie  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,Zal ik zeker doen gij ook alvast een prettig weekend toegewenst,en veel plezier met de dochter :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen boodschappen doen... moet ook gebeuren hé!  :Wink:

----------


## Gerbrig

Voor iedereen die interesse heeft: morgen kun je ook nog een bezoek brengen aan de Nationale Patientendagen - alles wat met gezondheid te maken heeft onder 1 dak in de RAI. Ik ben er zeker!!. Ze hebben er een zgn. Hoofdkwartier - een soort modelhoofd waar je in kan zitten om te ervaren hoe het is om autisme te hebben - lijkt me super interessant.
meer weten, zie www.nationalepatientendagen.nl.

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gebrig,
Lijkt me erg interessant, maar lees op de site "Momenteel zijn er (nog) geen kaarten (meer) beschikbaar voor dit evenement / deze datum via de online ticket shop." 
Ik kan vanuit Groningen moeilijk naar de RAI komen als er geen kaartjes meer zijn  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Hopelijk es uitslapen, 't waren korte nachten deze week door de hoestaanvallen elk uur wakker en klaarwakker rond 4-5 uur 's morgens en dat is niet echt plezant 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Gerbrig

Hai Luuss, er zijn zeker nog wel kaartjes, maar dan hebben ze net het online registratiesysteem gesloten  :Frown: 
Maar aan de kassa nog genoeg te verkrijgen!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop morgen op een rustdag ... plotse sterftegeval kunnen laten bezinken en gewoon een dagje lekker nietsdoen > zodat de mentale rust hopelijk terugkeert..

----------


## gossie

@ Christel,
succes met uitslapen en hopelijk hoest je vannacht niet zo.! Ik wens je dat van harte toe. :Smile: 

@ Gerbrig,
een fijne dag morgen. :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Heel veel sterkte met het overlijden van een goede bekende van jou/jullie.

Ik zelf hoop ook uit te slapen en een goede nachtrust te hebben. De laatste nachten zijn zeer onrustig geweest.
Verders de boodschappen die gedaan moeten worden. En waarschijnlijk even naar familie toe.

----------


## christel1

Mijn probleem is ook dat ik 's nachts altijd moet gaan plassen en daarna bijna niet meer kan inslapen en dan lig ik maar te draaien en te keren en dan word ik lastig op mezelf natuurlijk. Hopelijk snurkt men ventje niet deze nacht want oordopjes kan ik niet verdragen 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## gossie

Slaap lekker Christel, hopelijk snurkt je ventje niet :Big Grin: 

trust meiss,

een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## sietske763

ga je toch lekker apart slapen, heerlijk
wij hebben een hele goede relatie en het is ff wennen maar mn nachtrust gaat me boven alles!!!

----------


## christel1

Best wel moeilijk in een studio .....

----------


## sietske763

tja...dat verandert de zaak

----------


## Suske'52

Morgen lang uitslapen -nam. vriendin komt langs en kwebbelen  :Smile: tijd tekort  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Oei, naar het schijnt heb ik liggen snurken en hoesten deze nacht :Frown: , heb er in ieder geval niets van gehoord  :Smile: , ventje wou slapen maar had zijn glas water omgestoten, niks gehoord, natuurlijk wel wakker om 4 uur, plaspauze maar daarna toch nog tot 7 kunnen slapen, dat is al een hele prestatie. Vandaag ga ik veel naar Law and Order kijken, in het engels en in het frans.....
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen wordt het wat in de tuin werken (goed voor het lichaam  :Wink: ) en verder me rustig houden... heb afgelopen nacht helemaal niet geslapen wegens gepieker...

----------


## Agnes574

Arme Heavy  :Wink: ...

Ik ga snel nog even een figuurlijk spelletje 'mens-erger-je-niet' spelen en dan mijn bed in ... heb afgelopen nacht niets geslapen dus is nodig!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christal,
Ik hoop dat het hoesten snel overgaat en jij weer lekker kan slapen!
Waarom kijk je Law en Order in het Frans?

@ Agnes,
Sterkte meid! Hopelijk lukt het je in de tuin te werken, het is mooi weer hier dus hoop bij jou ook, heb je even frisse lucht en ben je wat bezig/heb je wat afleiding en hopelijk kun je dan weer een nachtje lekker slapen!

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop dat het gelukt is met uitslapen en een goede nachtrust!
Hoe was het bij familie?

@ Suske,
Hopelijk heb je kunnen uitslapen en was/is het leuk bijkletsen met een vriendin!

Morgen huishoudelijke dingetjes, misschien even in de tuin als het mooi weer is. Morgenavond ga ik met mijn 2 beste vriendinnen meedoen met hun balletles als het goed is...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Heavy's kooi is inmiddels schoon, heb ik diezelfde dag geregeld en nu is hij er gezellig uit  :Smile: 
Maak je niet te druk hoor en hopelijk kan jij zo lekker slapen!

----------


## sietske763

ook op de spitzen oid toch??

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ehm mijn beste vriendinnen zittenbij beginnersgroep dus hoef je niet perse die spitzen te hebben voor zover ik begreep. 
Ik zie wel hoe het morgen gaat, ik verschijn lekker in mijn joggingbroek en t-shirt want heb geen ballet atributen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Mijn ventje is een echte brusselaar en neemt veel franse programma's op, ook dus Law and Order, dus ben ik dat ook beginnen te volgen en leer ik nog wat frans bij ook al is het soms wel es gokken over wat het gaat :EEK!:  en daar zitten ze al verder met de serie, heb het natuurlijk liever in het engels met ondertiteling hoor. Dexter vind ik ook zo cool  :Big Grin: 
Ballet vind ik zo mooi, je moet het toch maar kunnen, moet je toch super lenig voor zijn ? Mijn dochter heeft nog aan keurturnen gedaan, toestelturnen en ritmisch turnen, ik vond dat keileuk. Zoon heeft tot zijn 15de op judo gezeten, ik hield altijd mijn hart vast tijdens zijn wedstrijden...

Morgen moet ik om de uitslag van de cardio, ik hou mijn hart al vast  :Stick Out Tongue:  en als het weer goed blijft ga ik proberen om mijn gras nog es af te rijden ook al heb ik daar een hekel aan, maar ik heb nog geen koe om mijn gras op te eten, misschien een idee ?
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ja Luuss, maar altijd tijd te kort hé, :Wink:  als we d'er aan beginnen hebben ook zoveel te vertellen  :Smile:  amaai, bij jou is het ook druk hé , neem niet teveel op je schouders hé  :Wink:  elke dag een beetje en zet de mannen eens aan het werk .... :Big Grin:  

Morgen gaat echtgenoot behangpapier keuken verwijderen en dan behangen.... :Wink:  ik ga eerst bij dokter voor inspuiting pijnen .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ah vandaar! Ach is natuurlijk wel een leuke manier om j Franse woordenschat uit te breiden! Met Franse les keken we in onze extra les (ander helft van de klas had dan Latijn) eerst alle Astrix et Obelix in het Frans en daarna wat films zoals LA Dolca Et Vita etc, was wel leuk vond ik  :Smile: 
Na al dat turnen zal je dochter wel lenig zijn zeker?! Leuk dat je zoon ook wedstrijden deed, maar kan me goed voorstellen dat je je hart vasthield en blij was als hij heel bleef  :Wink: 
Ikzelf heb op paardrijden en stijldansen gezeten en zit nu op fitness/bodypumping, daarnaast heb ik een varia aan proeflessen gedaan en heb mijn beste vriendinnen beloofd eens mee te gaan naar ballet, uiteindelijk wordt je daar idd lenig van!
Hopelijk krijg je positieve uitslag morgen, sterkte en succes in elk geval!

@ Suske,
Ja als je eenmaal aan het bijkletsen bent met een goede vriendin lijkt de tijd altijd te snel te gaan  :Wink: 
Paps is hier al meer aan het werk, nu broederlief nog  :Wink: 
Hopelijk is het behang eraf halen niet teveel rotwerk (ik weet wat het is  :Frown: ) en komt het nieuwe behang er mooi strak op!
Sterkte voor morgen bij de dokter!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ahh Luuss, wat leuk ballet!! Haha!

Ik mag morgen heerlijk vroeg mn bed uit om met mn oma mee boodschappen te doen (heeft evenwichtsstoornissen dus kan dat soort dingen niet alleen meer). Normaal gaat mn tante met haar mee maar momenteel ligt mn neefje in het ziekenhuis dus die kan even niet. Daarna moet ik zelf om 1 uur naar school tot half 8, daarna nog van 8 tot 9 badmintonnen. Pfoeh lange dag!

----------


## christel1

@Luus, ja hoor dochter is best wel lenig maar nu met haar studies kan ze niet zoveel meer sporten. Frédéric is moeten stoppen met sporten na een judo-ongeval, heb het zien gebeuren op een wedstrijd, onderbeen bleef staan en bovenbeen draaide :EEK!:  eik, gevolg voorste ligament in zijn knie gescheurd dus gedaan met sporten, anders zat hij nu misschien op de olympische spelen :Smile:  want op zijn 13de had hij op een ei na de belgische kampioenschappen gemist (was 5de in zijn categorie, 4de mocht hij door) balen dus. goed doen met het ballet hé, hopelijk ben je morgen niet te stijf  :Cool: 

Zijn me dat rare uren van lessen die jullie krijgen in NL, zo'n uren krijgen ze hier nog niet op de univ. Luie profs zeker 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen hopelijk een ontspannen dagje ... er komen drukke en stressy dagen aan!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik ontdek vanavond wel of het leuk is  :Wink: 
Succes met boodschappen doen met je oma, school en badminton! Ik hoop dat het goedkomt met je neefje! Idd lange dag, maar hopelijk kom je hem goed door!

@ Christel,
Ja studie neemt veel tijd in beslag dus minder tijd voor andere dingen.
He jammer dat je zoon niet meer kan sporten, lijkt me akelig om zo'n ongeval mee te maken zeg! 
Ik zal vanavond mijn best doen en hopelijk geraak ik niet al te stijf  :Frown: 
Ik zat in een klas waarin de ene helft waaronder ik atheneum deed en de andere helft deed gymnasium. Er kon geen aparte gymnasium klas gemaakt worden omdat dat er te weinig waren en dus werden wij samengevoegd. Echte als zij Grieks en Latijn hadden hadden wij Frans, Tekenles en Engels. De mensen die Grieks en Latijn deden hadden 1 uur Frans en 1 uur Engels en in die les werd alle lesstof behandelt en omdat wij daarnaast 1 uur extra Frans en Engels hadden gingen we dan films kijken of muziek die we te horen kregen vertalen zodat luistervaardigheid en zinsopbouw geoefend werden. 

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je een ontspannen dagje krijgt!

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Moeilijk he die zinsopbouw in het frans, lijkt in niets op het nederlands. In België hebben we het natuurlijk makkelijker om die taal te onderhouden, onze zuiderburen spreken het en als ik bij mijn ventje ben in Brussel, spreek ik het natuurlijk ook altijd (zijn niet veel nederlandstaligen daar meer, maar hij is wel NLtalig)
@Agnes, schijnt de zon in Gent ook ? Hier wel maar het is wel fris buiten. 
@Suske, heeft de inspuiting bij de dokter geholpen voor de pijn ? Ik vond dat altijd nare inspuitingen.... 
Straks naar de cardio, ben er niet gerust op, nu eerst boodschappen doen en nog naar de bank betalingen weg doen. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja is echt anders...
Ik kreeg wel wat Frans mee, mijn aangetrouwde nicht is Française en zij sprak veelal Frans met haar onlangs overleden moeder (wat is MS een rotziekte zeg)
Ja België is half Nederlands en half Frans sprekend, heb daar nog wel om gelachen toen mijn ex en ik naar Frankrijk reden en bij een benzinestation gingen tanken, spraken ze Frans terug, werd ik er gelijk bij geroepen want vriendlief snapte er niks van  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Succes bij de cario! Hopelijk krijg je goed nieuws!

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Het ging goed bij de cardio, de bijkomende onderzoeken van vorige week hebben niks meers kunnen aanduiden wat niet normaal was, moet wel stoppen met roken maar was niet op tijd in de bib om dat boek te halen "stoppen doe je zo"
Daarna dochter gaan ophalen aan het station, had een trein naar een naburig dorp genomen omdat het treinstaking is bij ons en er veel afgeschaft zijn. 
Morgenavond naar de diploma-uitreiking van de hogeschool van mijn dochter, heeft haar bachelor communicatie-management gehaald vorig schooljaar en dat mag ze nu gaan afhalen en een drink erop natuurlijk. 
MS is echt een rotziekte, de zoon van mijn broer heeft dit al 12 jaar, is nu 30 echt erg. 
Fijn dat je ook frans praat, als je ooit es naar Brussel komt, geef maar een gil, gaan we samen shoppen in de Rue Neuve 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Fijn dat het goed ging bij de cardio en dat de uitslagen niets ernstigs aangaven!
Ah dus nog een mede stoppen-met-roken rookster  :Wink: 
Vervelend zeg die treinstakingen  :Frown: 
Oh leuk dat jullie morgen naar diploma-uitreiking gaan! Gefeliciteerd nog!
Nou ik versta het wel redelijk Frans, maar echt spreken ben ik niet zo goed in  :Embarrassment:  Moet dat eigenlijk weer bijspijkeren, maarja...

----------


## gossie

Morgen moet ik eerst naar de HA. Daarna wat bezigheden in huis, en wat boodschappen doen qua h.h.aard.!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Hoe was je balletles gister??

Morgen ga ik na school bij vriendlief hangen, even wat dingetjes regelen, huiswerk maken etc etc.

----------


## Suske'52

@Luuss , geen verkeerde beweging bij ballet of ze komen je takelen  :Big Grin:  
@christel1, Luuss, je kan acupenctuur gebruiken vr roken af te leren , vnd. week ga ik bij fysio langs en terug beginnen met acupenctuur vr rug - schouder- hals-handen ; morgen eerst bellen vr afspraak .....en op termijn helpt dit toch wat , alles komt dan terug wat losser zitten  :Wink:  

De spuit gekregen de éne keer meer effect dan ander maal ; om de 3 mnd eentje halen .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Succes bij de huisarts!

@ Syl,
Haha nou ballet was leuker dan verwacht. Was leuk met 2 beste vriendinnen en lerares gaf ook op een leuke manier les met wat humor erin en niet zo gigantisch streng  :Wink:  Lerares was echt maf, na de les nog even mee gekletst, zij vond dat ik alles goed oppikte en leuk meedeed zeker voor een eerste keer en ze is beetje alternatief ook  :Smile: 
Veel plezier bij vriendlief!

@ Suske,
Ik heb geen verkeerde bewegingen gemaakt bij ballet, dacht ook dat ik wel meer spierpijn zou hebben maar heb eigenlijk nergens last van...
Bedankt voor de stoppen met roken tip  :Smile:  Wil liefst op eigen kracht stoppen en heb nu geen geld voor acupunctuur...
Hopelijk lukt het zo snel mogelijk een afspraak voor acupunctuur te krijgen en gaat het goed bij de fysio!

Morgen ga ik naar een vriend gezellig bijkletsen, eten en filmpje kijken  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Morgen probeer ik eerst wat uit te slapen. Daarna werk en in het weekend........!!!!!!!! Zie post wat doen we in het weekend :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Dit weekend ga ik met de hulptroepen tapijt verwijderen in het huis. :Smile: 
Dat wordt lachen, want de trap ligt goed vast.! :Big Grin:  Volgens de hulptroepen niet.!!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

We zullen zien. :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

Nou komtie, wordt weer lekker druk....
Morgen avond uit eten met mede trainers (is een jaarlijks terug kerend uitje)
Zaterdag eerst met Enrico naar voetbal gevolgt door een dagje Slagharen met de schoonfamilie ivm 40 jarig huwelijk schoonouders.
Zondag kinderfeestje van een oppaskindje van Jolan (wordt 1)
Tussendoor nog even de tijd zoeken om de zonneboiler om te bouwen want de vorst komt er aan.
Maandag dus weer bekaf, maar voor een goed doel moet je maar denken....

@ Gossie, 
een bats meenemen steek je het zo los, maar jij liever dan ik.

----------


## Ronald68



----------


## Agnes574

Beetje werken hier op de site en voor de rest niets, noppes, nada!!
Rust weekeind!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vanmorgen heb ik hier een beetje opgeruimd,afwasmachine gevuld/wasmachine laten draaien/badkamer opgeruimd enz....zodat ik van weekend niets moet doen.
Ventje moet werken dus heb weekend voor mij alleen,dochter komt dit weekend niet naar huis.
Gelukkig heb ik gisteren wat boodschappen zodat ik vandaag de deur niet uit moet.

----------


## dotito

Van weekend enkel nog wat boodschappen doen en voor de rest niet veel.Gewoon genieten van het lekkere herfstweer hou hier enorm van.

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh niet veel plannen hier eigenlijk, verder werken aan wiskunde, dus denk dat het een weekendje Bieb wordt. Kan daar heerlijk rustig leren/schoolwerk maken!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ben net thuis, zo sporten om 11 uur, dan thuis wat dingen doen en Heavy eruit laten want die loopt nu al te rammelen/fluiten etc...
Morgen op verjaardag van mijn middelste neefje.

----------


## Agnes574

rusten ... proberen toch  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Het bezoek is weg ..... oef  :Big Grin:  vnd; en morgen juist doen waar ik zin in heb wat een luxe ... :Wink:  de keuken / zithoek zijn behangen en 'k ben heel tevree manlief heeft goed werk verricht ; hij heeft nog verborgen talenten , nooit gedacht dat hij dit kon, je ziet maar  :Confused:  nu ik het niet meer aankan moet hij zijn handen uit de mouwen steken of 't is anders een schilder te betalen  :EEK!:  als gewone werkmensen vind ik die prijzen d'er over  :EEK!:  met het geld ga ik liever eens mee op weekend  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

totaal niks

----------


## gossie



----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Wat een drukte zeg!
Ik hoop dat je het allemaal overleeft hebt en dat het gelukt is met de zonne boiler!

@ Agnes,
Hoop dat je lekker uitgerust hebt!

@ Do,
Geniet lekker van je weekendje alleen tijd! Het moment voor maskertjes enzo  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Ja in de bieb is het lekker rustig, ging daar ook wel heen als het me thuis te druk was. Ik hoop dat het lukt met je huiswerk!

@ Suske,
Ik hoop dat het gezellig was met het bezoek en dat je verder lekker hebt kunnen doen wat je wou!
Fijn dat de keuken/zithoek naar tevredenheid zijn behangen door manlief!
Soms ontdek je nog eens wat  :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
Hoop dat je inderdaad totaal niks hoefde te doen zodat je kan uitzieken, uitrusten en aansterken!

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat het eindelijk gelukt is tapijt te verwijderen zodat je er iets nieuws in kan (laten) leggen!
Ja is rotwerk, zit soms muurvast door al die lijm!

Vandaag heb ik een heerlijke dag gehad tot nu toe. Aangekomen bij mijn neef en nicht werd ik gelijk meegetrokken door mijn jongste neefje om bramen en bessen in de tuin te eten en om mee te gaan naar de speeltuin. Toch eerst maar middelste neefje zijn cadeau gegeven en neef en nicht gedag gezegd. Daarna met jongste en middelste neefjes naar 2 verschillende speeltuinen geweest, een kleine brandweerauto gezien en allerhande beestjes gezien en verhalen aangehoord. Daarna terug naar hun huis gegaan, oudste neefje was er ook en die wou van alles vertellen en trucjes op zijn fiets laten zien en moest toen weg. Gekletst met neef en nicht, jongste neefje viel na een stukje taart te hebben gehad erg schattig in slaap op de bank. Ben net weer terug, heb me prima vermaakt!
Morgen ga ik naar Ruben toe voor praten en samen eten.

----------


## dotito

Vanmorgen heb ik een pot verse soep gemaakt voor 2 dagen,en voor de rest verder niets gedaan.

Gisteren ben ik even naar dorp geweest voor kleine boodschappen,en ben ik in mijn ééntje gaan wandelen en naar de winkeltjes gaan kijken.
Ventje moest heel weekend door werken,en dat vraagt extra inspanning voor mij.Kan hem moeilijk alles laten doen hé :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

@Luus,

Was net op tijd met het leeg laten lopen van de Zonneboiler Een uur later lag er al ijs op het platte dak. Komende week maar beginnen met ombouwen naar een druksysteem met glycol.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Lekkere soep heb ik gezien bij recepten  :Wink: 
Soms ook wel fijn even in je eentje wandelen en shoppen!
Hopelijk ben je beetje uitgerust!

@ Ronald,
Gelukkig maar dat je de boiler op tijd hebt laten leeg lopen!
Ja wij hadden van de week ook beginnend laagje ijs op de vijver na een nachtje vorst, dus winter komt er nu echt wel aan  :Frown: 
Hopelijk lukt de ombouwing!
Succes ermee!

Vandaag was opgeruimd, rommel (blikjes, snoeppapiertjes, oud papier) in woonkamer opgeruimd, afwasmachine uitgeruimd, bezig met afwasmachine inruimen en keuken beetje opruimen, wasmachine staat aan, zo was ophangen, douchen en dan naar Ruben.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,
Uitgerust ben ik nog niet helemaal,maar voel me iets minder moe.
Ja kan er wel van genieten zo in mijn eentje.
Vandaag een lekker badje genomen met alles erop en eraan,heb er wel van genoten.
Vanmorgen heb ik wat tv gekeken en vanmiddag een wasmachine laten draaien.En sevens moet ik vertrekken naar de Weight Wachters lekker gezellig even bijkletsen onder de vrouwen.

----------


## sietske763

hey do,
hoe duur is bij jullie de ww,
en.....al weer wat meer resutaat?

@luuss, hoop dat je bezoek bij ruben brengt wat je wil!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag 'wennen' aan de nieuwe laptop, naar de bank voor nieuwe 'homebanking-codes' > homebank stond op de verzopen laptop  :Wink: < en naar de apotheek om m'n medicatie aan te vullen (=NODIG)!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Bij ons kost het per keer 10 euro je kan ook een 5 of 10 beurtenkaart kopen en dat dan scheelt dat iets maar ni veel hoor.
En voor u in te schrijven moet ge ook een eenmalig bedrag van 20 euro betalen.Ik heb dat ni moeten betalen,omdat ik nog een bon had liggen.
Ben ondertussen al 2 kilo afgevallen,op een kleine maand.Is wel zo dat dat bij iedereen verschilt,maar is beter voor u huid dat het gelijdelijk gaat.
Nog een zes kilo eraf en ik ben 14 kilo in totaal kwijt.
Ben trouwens enorm tevreden van de ww,dat is tenminste een voedingspatroon dat ge kunt volhouden :Wink: 

Vandaag heb ik nog ni veel gedaan heb enkel tv gekeken heb teveel rugpijn.

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Goed bezig dan met de WW. Ik heb echt medelijden met de mensen die moeten vermageren. Ik zal een goed metabolisme hebben zeker ? Ik moet wel zeggen, ik koop geen snoep, geen koeken enzo, drink ook geen frisdrank, enkel water van de kraan en soms es een glasje wijn circa 1 fles per week. Dus als er bezoek komt moet ik snel nog naar de winkel om frisdrank en iets erbij te gaan halen. Ja er is bier in huis voor mijn zoon, als zijn vrienden es langskomen of als ik stoofvlees moet maken, 't is hier maar triest he (grapje)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je minder moe voelt  :Smile:  Sterkte met de urgpijn!
Ja in bad met alles erop en eraan is heerlijk ontspannen!

@ Sietske,
Er is meer duidelijk...

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je nieuwe laptop snel went! 

Vandaag heb ik in de kamer de ramen voor in de kamer schoongemaakt en ook de vensterbank, over alle stoelen en tafels en kasten en schoorsteenmantel in de kamer een doekje gehaald, deur en vloer Heavy poepjes vrij gemaakt en gestofzogen. Was en afwas gedaan. Ruben en Christiaan kwamen langs omdat ons internet al sinds maandag uit de running was en mijn broertje niet wou meewerken met mijn oplossingsgerichte plan. Internet werkt weer, de pc geuupdate. Kwam er beetje laat achter via krabbel op hyves dat ik vandaag bij beste vriendin spelletjesavond zou doen evt maarja het is snertweer dus met de fiets ga ik niet en met de bus zou ik maar 2 uurtjes daar kunnen zijn dus heb afgesmst... 
Morgen denk ik Heavy weer laten vliegen, misschien verder met schoonmaken en 's avonds wil ik graag sporten.
Vrijdag ben ik jarig en ga ik 's avonds naar Steve Vai en Noord Nederlands Orkest, zaterdagochtend sporten en zaterdag en/of zondag mijn verjaardag vieren en zelf cake en/of taart maken...

----------


## Ronald68

@ Luus,

Alvast van Harte.

Ik had het idee om zaterdag en zondag naar Assen (autorace kijken) te gaan maar het weer lijkt niet best. Dus moet ik maar wat anders doen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Thanks  :Big Grin: 
Regenlaarzen aan, paraplu mee en dan ben je er toch klaar voor om alsnog autorace te kijken  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen hopelijk *RUSTDAG*... beetje MC, beetje rommelen op de nieuwe laptop (ik kan al die nieuwe snufjes écht niet bijhouden :EEK!: !!) en lekker op m'n gemak wat lezen of tv kijken  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik wat tv kijken en hopelijk val ik dan wat in slaap zodat ik tegen morgen wat fitter ben.Morgen heeft mijn ventje een dag verlof genomen,en gaan we een dagje naar shopping center kijken voor een nieuwe handtas voor mijn verjaardag.
Is nl zo dat ik volgende week vrijdag maar pas verjaar,maar doordat ik zo hard afzie van mijn regels kom ik er op mijn verjaardag ni toe.
En van weekend gaan we een goeie dag zeggen aan de moemoe van ventje is lang geleden dat we haar nog eens gezien hebben.

----------


## christel1

@Do, ga je naar het Wijnegemshoppingcentrum ? 't is daar goe hé maar zo moeilijk om parking te vinden en van waar ik kom (ring op in Antwerpen) niet zo makkelijk bereikbaar. Mijn ventje heeft al tot het einde van het jaar, elke vrijdag en maandag verlof, anders raakt zijn verlof niet op.... 
Straks naar den Delhaize se, van mijn oren maken, had een tiramisu gekocht en daar zat begot een stuk plastiek in (niet van mijn doos, heb alles goed bekeken), nogal goed dat ik het niet ingeslikt heb of ik was doooooood, ik mag blijkbaar echt niet snoepen he

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Succes met je rustdag! Hopelijk vogel je snel uit hoe je nieuwe laptop werkt  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Hopelijk kun je vandaag genoeg uitrusten om morgen lekker met je ventje een gezellig dagje samen weg te kunnen!
Hopelijk wordt het leuk bij je schoonmoeder op bezoek!
Wel toevallig ik ben vandaag ongesteld en morgen jarig en van wat ik begrijp ben jij volgende week vrijdag jarig en dan ongesteld  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Christel,
Oh lekker dat je ventje zoveel verlof heeft  :Smile: 
Jeetje zeg is maar goed dat je zo oplet! Kan toch niet dat er plastic of iets anders in eten of lekkernij zit! 

Vandaag is Heavy eruit.
Ik wou vandaag verder met opruimen/schoonmaken maar kan niet echt op gang komen dus ik zie wel hoe het uitpakt en dan vanavond bodypumping denk ik...

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, kijk goed uit dat er op je nieuwe lappie als virusscanner geen Norton staat, want dat is de slechtste die er is, zwier die er dan maar rap af (volgens ventje informaticus toch)
@Do en Luus, dochter verjaart maandag, wordt 22, 't zal druk worden dus met allemaal verjaardagen vieren. 
@Luus, ben je al es gaan piepen op het huisdieren topic ? Had er iets opgezet voor Heavy, 't is wel een vogel maar misschien staan er tips in om hem heel lang gezond te houden. Dat bodypumping wat is dat eigenlijk ? 
Ben al naar de winkel geweest met mijn stuk plastiek, ze gingen de invoerder verwittigen, maar ja of ze dat nu ook echt doen weet ik niet....hoop het, dat ik nergens in de krant moet lezen dat er een kind gestikt is of zo

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja Norton is idd niet goed als virusscanner!
Alvast gefeliciteerd met je dochter!  :Big Grin:  Ja is best druk met verjaardagen...
Ow zal kijken bij huisdierentopic!
Bodypumping is een soort fitness waar je met 1 of 2 halters werkt om alle spiergroepen aan te sterken zoals schouders, hielen, buikspieren, borstspieren etc. via allemaal oefeningen, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNa_1e4llSo dit geeft wel een voorbeeld van welke oefeningen er zijn  :Wink: 
Ik hoop ook dat ze iets met jou klacht gaan doen!

----------


## Agnes574

Eerst weer heerlijk uitslapen .. dan om boodschappen (voor scampi diabolique) en dan verder de pc 'ontdekken'; merci voor de tip Christel > ga die norton er af gooien!!
Is MCAfee wél goed??

Zaterdag naar Ikea; heb ik zin in  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Heb je een pm gestuurd.....
Ik ga niet zo graag naar Ikea, je moet heel de winkel door om 1 dingetje te kopen ? 
Ik weet nog niet wat ik dit weekend ga doen, veel tv kijken en slapen zeker ?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Van MCAfee wordt je pc zeer snel erg traag.
Wat wel goed schijnt te zijn is Avast, zowel de Free Edition als de versie waar je voor moet betalen.
Veel plezoer bij de IKEA  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Veel plezier met rusten  :Wink: 

Vandaag ga ik naar Steve Vai en mijn verjaardag vieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Niet te zat hé Luus

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn verjaardag vrijdag was super!  :Big Grin:  Steve Vai en Noord Nederlands Orkest was erg indrukwekkend en super om te zien en bij te zijn! Na afloop kreeg ik van Steve Vai een handtekening  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Was helemaal in de wolken!  :Embarrassment:  Daarna nog naar mijn stamkroeg geweest waar allemaal lieve mensjes waren en nog even drankje in cafe waar mijn beste vriendin werkt gedaan en daarna rond uur of 4 richting Rubens huis gegaan die voelde zich niet lekker maarja hij had ook 4 verschillende dranken door elkaar gedronken  :Confused:  Zaterdag was ik best brak en lichamelijk op, even de stad in geweest want Ruben had een boek besteld, daarna naar mijn huis gegaan en pizza gegeten. Broertje zou met vrienden naar de bios dus eerst kwamen ze allemaal hier dus hele huis vol, veels te druk voor mijn gevoel dus lekker naar mn kamer gegaan voor rust... Vandaag lekker bijkomen.
Morgen lekker zwemmen/sauna met beste vriendin en dan met nog beste vriendin en goede vriend samen eten.

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,

Nog van harte gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag. :Embarrassment:  Beter te laat, dan nooit. :Smile: xXx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Idd beter laat dan nooit  :Wink:  Bedankt!

----------


## christel1

Morgen dochter haar verjaardag vieren, al 22 zeg, ik word oud zeg pfff mag er niet aan denken

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Fijne dag morgen en gefeliciteerd alvast met je dochter!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel,

Gefeliciteerd met je dochter!!

Deze aankomende week wordt voor mij leren leren leren, na mijn vakantie begint de toetsweek al, dus moet flink aan de bak deze week. (Há ga een hele leuke vakantie krijgen zo :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## christel1

@Luus, thanks gaan we zeker doen, de bubbels staan al in de koelkast
@Sil, ja studeren in de vakantie is nooit leuk natuurlijk. Mijn dochter heeft maar eerst examens in januari, dat wordt dus in de kerstvakantie blokken, heeft daarna ook nog een week blokvakantie, maar ja die zit ook al aan de univ hé. Ik haat die periode, mag er geen vlieg bewegen en mag ik niet naar tv kijken. Denk dat ik bij mijn ventje ga logeren in die periode.....

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Gefeliciteerd voor je dochter en veel plezier :Wink: Ja kleine meisjes worden snel groot hé, mijn dochter word in December ook al 20, maar oud voel ik me toch nog niet :Big Grin: 
Amai deze maand verjaren er veel van MC Luuss,uw dochter,mezelf de 29,Sietske,

Van weekend gaan we waarschijnlijk uit eten voor mijn verjaardag.En als ik me te moe voel,gaat me ventje lekker voor ons koken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag niet veel, mss wat 'was en droog' opruimen ...
Deze week; alle normale dingen; koken,boodschappen,huishouden,etc
Komend weekeind; 'slaapweekeind' ... écht helemaal nietsdoen... mmmmm  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Succes met leren en toets voorbereidingen!

@ Christel,
Als je dochter studeert is t idd misschien beter bij je ventje te zijn als zij volledige stilte nodig heeft. Hopelijk heb je vandaag een leuke dag!

@ Do,
Ja zeker veel verjaardagen deze maand  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat je lekker uit eten kan en anders dat je ventje je favoriete eten maakt voor je!

@ Agnes,
Succes met alle huishoudelijke dingen en hopelijk krijg je een lekker slaapweekend!

Vandaag weinig gedaan, zou met beste vriendin zwemmen/sauna maar buikkrampen en ongesteld zijn houdt maar niet op dus gaan we dat volgende week doen... had er zo'n zin in dus baal  :Frown: 
Morgen als ik mij goed genoeg voel bij een vriend langs, woensdag als ik mij goed genoeg voel met mijn moeder de stad in en dan vrijdag naar Amsterdam voor concert met Ruben en daar ga ik heen hoe ik mij ook voel! Verder huishoudelijke dingen, sporten en ik denk aankomend weekend ook maar een rustweekend!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja hoop het ook en anders gezellig thuis eten bij kaarslicht :Wink: 

Vandaag thuis niet veel gedaan wasmachine gedraaid en in de droogtrommel gestoken.En sevens even langs de WW wekelijkse bijeenkomst en dat is het voor vandaag,en dan vanavond relax mijn programma's kijken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Thuis eten kan ook gezellig zijn met kaarslicht, leuke muziek en lekker eten  :Wink: 
Succes bij de WW en hopelijk heb jij vanavond een relaxte avond verder!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wens iedereen een relaxte avond toe  :Wink: .
Na m'n aqua-gym van 20u tot 20u45 kruip ik ook lekker in m'n zetel en ga ik lekker naar m'n favoriete programma's kijken  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hoop dat het gelukt is met aquagym en relaxen erna  :Wink: 

Vandaag maar even bankzaken en huishoudelijke dingen doen en vanavond sporten. Afspraak met een vriend vandaag gaat niet door  :Frown:  Hele weekplanning loopt anders dan bedoelt  :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Aqua-gym was zwaar maar leuk!!
Daarna hier op de pc nog wat 'gerommeld' en relaxed in m'n bed gekropen  :Wink: 

Hier wordt het boodschappen doen en was....

Jammer lieve Luuss dat je weekplanning overhoop ligt; is niet leuk hé!!
Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat aquagym leuk is  :Smile: 
Ik herken dat wel, bodypump vind ik leuk maar valt me wel altijd zwaar, maar vanavond toch maar even weer heen, want zaterdagochtend lag ik nog in coma  :Wink: 
Succes met boodschappen en de was!
Ja een weekplanning die in de soep loopt is niet leuk, maarja het is niet anders...

----------


## christel1

Vandaag wassen en drogen, morgen een heel grote strijk doen (kinderen hebben alles tegelijk in de was gezwierd pfff), donderdag poetsdag (heb vandaag de badkamer al gedaan en het toilet), weekend rusten bij mijn ventje

----------


## sietske763

volgens mij doe jij veel te veel voor je kinderen,
ik weet dat er een opvoedingstopic is met vragen en reacties, maar dit is dus nou iets wat ze zelf wel kunnen, je gaat op die leeftijd toch niet alles meer doen???
en vooral niet als ze alles tegelijk in de was kwakken.............hebben ze bij mij ook geprobeerd!!!!maar dus niet gelukt!!

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Ja ik weet dat ik te veel doe voor mijn kinderen en dat ik soms veel te braaf ben. 't Zal wel het stomme moedergevoel zijn zeker ? Mijn zoon werkt in ploegen, ook soms 12 u werken in het weekend, heeft zondag van 10 tot 22 gewerkt en dochter gaat nog naar 't school, dus die moet studeren en gaat ook 1 dagje werken in de week om wat bij te verdienen. Dochter had zondag wel al 2 wassen gedaan en 1 gedroogd. Blijkbaar hadden ze op hetzelfde moment hun kamer opgeruimd en alles in de was gezwierd, vind dit ook niet plezant. Ik leg er blijkbaar nog teveel eieren onder. De schoonouders van mijn dochter gaan ze zelfs nog midden in de nacht halen als ze een pint uit hebben, dat heb ik uit mijn agenda geschrapt, dat doe ik niet. Ze moeten maar een BOB zoeken. Ik zal nog wat opvoedtips moeten zoeken zeker ? 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Jeetje wat een hoop huishoudelijke taken heb je te doen zeg!
Ondanks dat je kids allemaal hun eigen werk/school hebben moeten ze toch leren verantwoordelijkheid te nemen voor hun eigen troep, moeten ze ook als ze op zichzelf wonen of als jij er niet meer bent namelijk... snap alleen je moedergevoel wel hoor  :Wink: 

Vandaag was gedaan, dingetjes geregeld, net gebodypumped tijdens een echte les van Jeffrey (de leraar, normaal doe ik met buurvrouw op zaterdag de oefeningen na van de video), was echt leuk en leerzaam, heb hard gewerkt en voel me moe maar voldaan  :Big Grin:  
Net uitgenodigd om nog de stad in te gaan, wil wel, maar denk niet dat het verstandig is, morgen namelijk overdag de stad in met moeders (heb er geen zin in, maar ze wou perse iets doen voor mijn verjaardag blablabla), donderdag huishouden + langs uitzendbureau + dingen regelen en dan vrijdag naar concert, hopelijk laatste trein naar huis zodat ik dan zaterdagochtend weer lekker kan bodypumpen met de buuf  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vanavond ga ik voor het eerst naar een meditatie-avond.Is niet dat ik er niets van afweet heel veel zelfs, maar in groep heb ik dat nog nooit gedaan.
Ben echt benieuwd, zie er al naar uit.
Morgenavond komt mijn dochter even overhuis eten, ben blij zo zie ik haar nog eens.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hoe was de meditatie-avond?
Leuk dat je dochter kwam eten! Was vast fijn  :Wink: 

Vandaag met mijn mams gewinkeld en daarna bij een vriend gegeten en film gekeken. Ben net thuis gelijk weer pc problemen opgelost. Morgen huishoudelijke dingen en fitness en uitslapen gok ik...

----------


## Suske'52

vnd. langs voor acupunctuur rugwervels - morgen elektrotherapie handen . 

zat.avnd. uit eten en daarna concert- zang -orkeststraal ( geven ook een nieuwsjaarconcert die altijd prachtig is)dan zit ik zeer ontspannen en geniet  :Big Grin: 

zond. avnd. uit eten met vriend 

maand. nr de kust op bezoek zus  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

naar ZH voor een EEG

----------


## Agnes574

@Sietske,
Succes en sterkte Sietske!!

@Suske,
Sterkte met de accupunctuur en elektrotherapie!

@Do,
Hoe was de meditatie-avond?

@Luuss,
Hopelijk is het uitslapen gelukt?

Vandaag veel wassen en drogen, om nog wat boodschappen en raad vragen aan de apotheker ivm natuurlijke pijnstilling voor m'n hond.
Morgenavond uitje met vriendin
Zaterdag en zondag rustdagen  :Big Grin: .

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,Agnes,

De meditatie-avond was echt ontspannend :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  is echt een aanrader voor mensen die met stress te maken hebben.
We kregen ademshalingsoefeningen en soort yoga-oefeningen ook.Was echt zijn geld waard, zal blij zijn dat ik terug kan.

Sevens ga ik koken, verse groenten (paprika,courget,tomaat,wortel,ui) voor bij de cappellitti voor vanavond, mijn dochter lust dat graag maar dan wel zonder vlees.
Mijn dochter komt vanavond pas eten :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Sterkte bij de accupunctuur en elektrotherapie, ik hoop dat het gaat helpen!
Veel plezier en geniet lekker van het concert, uit eten gaan en bezoek aan je zus!
Zijn in elk geval leuke vooruitzichten  :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
Hopelijk krijg je positief bericht, sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Uitslapen is wel redelijk gelukt, maar heb nog spierpijn en voel me wat moe...
Succes met de klusjes van vandaag, veel plezier morgen bij je vriendin en geniett van je rustdagen!

@ Do,
Fijn dat de meditatie avond zo goed is bevallen!  :Smile:  
Succes met lekker eten koken en heel veel plezier met je dochter vanavond!
Was gister tamelijk moe dus had dat even verkeerd begrepen  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaaag is Heavy eruit, mijn broertje is zowaar wakkerder dan mij, heb afwasmachine ingepakt en aangezet. Zo even douchen, dan naar apotheek hier want heb nieuwe pil nodig, zullen ze wel weer moeilijk doen maar als ze het niet geven ga ik wel even naar de ziekenhuisapotheek in de stad met mijn recept...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Bedankt :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Lieve mensen allemaal gaan jullie laten, ga aan mijn eten beginnen.Anders is het niet klaar als mijn dochter er sevens is.

Veel liefs Do :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Sietske is het niet de IJssel?  :Wink: . Woon ik ook redelijk bij in de buurt. Altijd wachten bij Kampen als we er over moeten  :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

Morgen school voetbal waar Enrico aan mee doet, dus lekker een dagje niet werken. Wel even terug om half 5 om afscheid te nemen van een collega. Zaterdag 2 kinderfeestjes en even bij de Ikea langs wippen in Amersfoort. Zondag maar weer eens verder met het project zonneboiler want dinsdag komt de tweede collector er bij.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Heel veel plezier!

@ Ronald,
Veel plezier bij het kijken naar Enrico's schoolvoetbal en dan bij afscheid collega!
Succes met de 2 kinderfeesten, winkelen bij Ikea en project zonneboiler!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Do , smakelijk ; tijd vliegt hé als je op MC.bent.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

@ Luuss , ja de volgende dagen terug druk , en dan komt er terug opening nieuw carnavaljaar aan op 11 nov. , en terugzetten van monument het was zodanig beschadigd dat ontwerper het gerenoveerd heeft , wachten nu op een volledige bescherming voor gewapend glas om er rond te zetten , heeft maar 1 mnd kunnen staan , en was serieus beschadigd wij hebben zelfs persoonlijk een beloning uit geloot vr de daders op te sporen maar niets van gehoord. Men leeft wel in een maatschappij waar het respect bij vele zoek is  :EEK!:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Je hebt het zeker druk de komende dagen en dan ook nog weer carnaval!
Jammer zeg dat het beeld binnen een maand is kapot gemaakt!  :Mad: 
Ja respect is ver te zoeken, net als elkaar accepteren...  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

@luuss,
ik hoop juist dat ze wel iets vinden dan kan er wat aangedaan worden of ik kan het beter aanvaarden dat het na die medische misser gewoon niet meer anders wordt
krijg nog een MRI van mn hoofd en een lumbaal punctie en een psycho motorisch onderzoek.

----------


## sietske763

> Sietske is het niet de IJssel? . Woon ik ook redelijk bij in de buurt. Altijd wachten bij Kampen als we er over moeten


hey ronald
heb ff terug gelezen....maar hoe kom je erbij dat ik vlak bij de ijssel zit??
je hebt wel gelijk hoor, en ja...tis daar bepaalde tijden erg druk, afschuwelijk knooppunt van A50, N 50 en A28 die daar bij elkaar komen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Dan is in jou geval een positief bericht als er wel wat uit de EEG komt  :Wink: 
In elk geval succes!
Fijn ook dat ze verdere onderzoeken (MRI, lumbaal punctie en psycho motorisch onderzoek) gaan doen, hopelijk kom je daarme een stap in de richting van je lichamelijk en geestelijk beter voelen!
Sterkte!

Zie bij afreageerhoek hoe het gegaan is bij apotheek  :Confused: 
Heb in elk geval lekker gedoucht en mijn pil  :Smile:  Maar mijn lieve Heavy heeft steeds meer problemen met vliegen en landen, arme ziel, weet ook niet of hij pijn heeft...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Luuss, spijtig van Heavy heb je al geprobeerd om druppels van" dokter vogel " 1 drupje maar in 't drinken vd. pijnen - misschien reuma;" belladonna/ vrouwemantel " ENZ..... heb in het verleden zo mijn hond die 19 jaar geworden is geholpen , doe nu in de winter 5 drupjes echinaforce in het water katten al jaren , tot nu nog nooit gesukkeld met hun gezondheid .

----------


## Ronald68

Sietske,

Geen idee heb terug lopen lezen maar weet neit meer hoe ik er bij kom. Overwerkt denk ik.

----------


## christel1

Heb daarnet snel de trein genomen om naar mijn ventje te gaan se, ben ik al in weekendsfeer. Veel uitrusten dus yes 
Daarjuist kwam de oude buurvrouw hier bellen, haar man was tussen de muur en het bed gevallen en raakte niet meer recht. Allé we zijn er daar samen naar toe gegaan, ik had er echt medelijden mee. Die mensen kunnen echt niet meer alleen leven, of hebben hulp nodig, zeker thuiszorg (verpleeghulp-poetsvrouw). Het stonk daar verschrikkelijk en de mensen zijn helemaal onderkomen. Ik vraag me af of die zoon dat niet ruikt en ziet als hij bij zijn ma komt. Achter de deur zie je maar eens hoe schrijnend het soms is

----------


## sietske763

morgen......ondertrouw!!!!

----------


## christel1

Van jou ?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Nee heb ik niet geprobeerd.
Wij hebben hem ook al 12 jaar en hij was een half jaa of jaar oud toen wij hem kregen, dus is ouderdom dat hij niet meer goed afstanden kan inschatten en uit balans is, maar ik zal kijken of het helpt  :Smile: 
Dat het bij jou hond en katten hielp/helpt is super  :Smile:  Goede tip!

@ Ronald,
Succes met werken en je weekend plannen, hopelijk is er ook tijd om wat rust te nemen voor je!

@ Christel,
Geniet lekker van je ventje en weekendje rust!
Is toch te zot als zoonlief niet ziet dat zijn ouders hulp nodig hebben  :Confused: 

@ Sietske,
Gefeliciteerd lieverd met je ondertrouw! Nog even en dan is het echt zo ver!  :Smile: 

Vandaag naar A'dam voor shoppen en concert. Hopelijk kunnen we vanavond weer thuis komen met de trein na het concert. Zo ja dan ga ik morgenvroeg bodypumpen  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@christel,
ja wij gaan trouwen in jan.
dus nu in ondertrouw

----------


## Agnes574

Proficiat (alweer  :Wink: ) met de ondertrouw Sietske!!
Is ook een memorabel gebeuren; maak er een fijne dag van!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga straks 's naar de apotheek om te kijken voor een natuurlijke ontstekingsremmer én pijnstiller voor m'n mankepoot Biki > hond ... eerst dat proberen en anders word het (voor de zoveelste keer) de dierenarts ... die verdient goed haar boterham aan ons 'hondengezin'  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vanavond uit!! Das super lang geleden en heb er zin in!! Iets gaan eten en daarna wat drinken en daarna.... zien we wel  :Big Grin:  M'n goede vriendin komt me halen; wat een luxe  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah arme heavy! Sterkte met m! Veel plezier trouwens vanavond bij Joe Satriani, vriendlief gaat ook mee, ik zag het niet zo zitten aangezien ik niet zo'n fan van m ben, en liever muziek mét zang heb  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Ag,

Veel plezier vanavond!

@ Sietske,

Gefeliciteerd met je ondertrouw!!

Ik ga het weekend niet veel doen, veel leren voor de toetsweek welke a.s. maandag begint en that's it!

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Proficiat met je ondertrouw xxx

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag bezig met mijn verslag psychologie
morgen mijn verjaardag vieren :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
en zondag lekker niets doen
en dan maandag gezellies weer visite hebben want dan ben ik jarig :Big Grin: 

Liefs,

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Proficiat met je ondertrouw :Wink: 
Jullie trouwdag is de verjaardag van mijn schoonmoeder :Smile: 

Mijn verjaardag vieren, maar zal rustig zijn te moe vanavond voor te gaan eten, maar ventje gaat voor vanavond gamba's maken één van mijn lievelingseten.
Daarna gaan we nog een filmpje opvragen en lekker genieten met ons tweetjes.

Heb wel een mooie handtas en een portemonnee gekregen van oilily voor mijn verjaardag(happy :Big Grin: )

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,
gefeliciteerd met jullie ondertrouw :Smile: 

@ Do en Dolfijnjorien
Fijne verjaardag :Smile: 

Ik ga dit weekend me bezighouden met anderen.!!!
Af en toe een moment voor mijzelf.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben gister niet uitgeweest, de oma van m'n vriendin was plost erg ziek geworden ..
Mocht het beter met haar gaan zouden we vandaag gaan; maar ik vrees dat het niet beter gaat, want ik hoor niets van m'n vriendin  :Frown:  .. heb met haar te doen!
We zullen wel een keer uitgaan als m'n vriendin zich goed voelt!

Dus héél véél rust voor mij nu; en ik merk dak het kan gebruiken!!

Fijn weekend iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk is er iets homeopatisch voor je woefke!
Jammer dat het avondje uit niet doorging  :Frown:  Hopelijk is oma er snel bovenop en voelt je vriendin zich weer snel goed zodat jullie alsnog een leuke avond krijgen!

@ Syl,
Heavy is gewoon oud... Joe Satriani was echt leuk  :Smile:  Neem aan dat je vriend het ook leuk heeft gehad??  :Wink: 
Succes met leren!

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Succes met je psychologie verslag!
Hopelijk heb je een leuke dag vandaag met het alvast vieren van je verjaardag!

@ Do,
Jammer dat het geen uit eten werd, maar lief dat je ventje Gamba's maakte!
Hopelijk was het een leuke, relaxte en romantische avond met zijn tweetjes!

@ Gossie,
Succes! Wel om jezelf denken hoor!

Vandaag uitrusten. Werd laat vannacht en veel gelopen en gedanst, merk dat nu... Morgen uitrusten en misschien 's avonds sporten.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja heb het gehoord idd, hij vond het ook erg leuk, was ook pas rond half 1 thuis. Hij blijkt zo'n 2,5 uur gespeeld te hebben, behoorlijk lang! 2 December komt Disturbed in de HMH, dus misschien dat wij daar samen heen gaan  :Smile:  (Ligt er een beetje aan, want later hoorde wat dat t een soort van samenspel wordt, dus even afwachten!). Morgen 's morgens al vroeg naar de bieb, veel leren voor toetsweek welke maandag begint. Rest van de middag samen met vriendlief wat leuks doen!

----------


## Agnes574

Een fijne, gezellige en rustige zondag wens ik iedereen  :Wink: , hier wordt het dat ook!
Xx

----------


## gossie

morgen sta ik vroeg op, en als het goed is komen mijn stoeltjes. Voor iedereen een fijne maandag. :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Sjah kon helaas niet tot eind blijven anders zou ik eerste trein 's ochtends moeten hebben genomen  :Frown:  Ja Disturbed wordt de 4e band van de avond las ik ergens, weet niks van samenspel... Heel veel succes met je toetsweek!!

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk heb je lekker gerust gister!
Je wens heeft voor mij echter niet geholpen  :Frown: 

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk komen je stoeltjes vandaag!

Vandaag even uitgebreid douchen, heb uitgeslapen maar wel slechte nacht gehad, was opruimen, even contact opnemen met begeleidster van mijn broertje want zelf doet hij dat niet ondanks dat ze dat meermaals gevraagd...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Heb een heerlijke verjaardag gehad, ook al had ik last van wat buikpijn van tante rooske.
Ventje heeft lekker gekookt en 's avonds hebben we de film Prince of Persia gezien goeie film trouwens.
Door ik Vrijdag me wat ellendig voelde zijn we Zaterdag op stap geweest.We zijn iets kleins gaan eten en gaan drinken.Heb ook nog buiten mijn handtas een heerlijke parfum gekregen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Was voor mij echt een geslaagde verjaardag!

Wat ik vandaag ga doen niks!!gewoon lekker mijn zin doen.Heb in niks zin normaal doe ik altijd de was 's maandags, maar nu heb ik totaal geen zin in.
Ventje moet vandaag van acht tot acht uur 's avonds werken dus heb kot vrij :Big Grin: 

Morgen word het hier wat opruimen en de was doen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn zeg dat je toch een geslaagde verjaardag hebt gehad!
Ja die film is goed, leuk zeg dat je alsnog uit bent geweest en ook nog lekkere parfum hebt gehad!
Geniet lekker van je rustdag vandaag!

Wat was ik toe zeg aan heerlijk uitgebreid douchen met scheren en scrubben en haarmasker! Voel me weer beetje herboren  :Smile:  Was opgeruimd, wat rommel hier opgeruimd, zo even kijken naar wat we vandaag gaan eten.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ga ik zeker doen :Wink: 
Probeer jij je ook maar te ontspannen :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Uitgebreid douchen was ontspannen, maar daarna weer 'leuk' ruzie gemaakt met Ruben die draait echt door momenteel  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Wel jammer dat jullie "ruzie" maken.Heb wel de indruk dat jullie veel ruzie maken of ben ik mis?
Ja als je iemand graag ziet.....
Kan er ook niet tegen hoor, word daar gek van.Kan wel tegen discussieren, maar kan niet tegen Agressie daar kan ik absoluut niet tegen.
Heb vroeger eens een jongen gekend die Agressief was, daar was ik snel klaar mee.

Gelukkig heeft de douch je wat deugd gedaan :Wink: 

Liefs

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja veel ruzie door verschil in belevenis, gevoel, mening etc, ook omdat Ruben veel problemen heeft met het begrijpen, aanvoelen, interpreteren en uiten van zijn en andermans gevoelens... Ruben wil graag zijn gelijk en krijgt hij dat niet dan ontploft hij, net zoals een klein kind in de winkel die van papa of mama die zak snoep niet krijgt en gaat lopen krijzen tot het wel die zak snoep krijgt...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Die mannen soms hé :Confused: hoop dat het snel uitgepraat is, want leuk is anders hé :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Maak er dan maar snel een einde aan want mannen veranderen nooit, dat is mijn ervaring....Mijn eerste man was aggressief dus van als ik kon, gescheiden, mijn 2de vriend waar ik mee samenwoonde voelde zich superieur aan mij en dit was psygolochische terreur, heb ik ook buiten gezet. Nu een Lat-relatie en soms voel ik wel dat ik het nodig heb om eens alleen te zijn, ook al zijn de kinderen er, maar overdag zijn die de deur uit (studeren of werken) en kan ik eens op adem komen

----------


## gossie

Soms kan het zeer belangrijk zijn, dat je een moment voor jezelf hebt!........
en/of met je kinderen. Neem je eigen tijd serieus. Het is zeer belangrijk is mijn eigen ervaring.

De stoeltjes zijn vandaag gekomen. De boekenkast is weer hersteld. Dus kan ik er mijn boeken weer inzetten. 
Dit doe ik, morgen en/of overmorgen. Ik weet nog niet.!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

@ lUUSS, neem de raad van christel aan , mannen veranderen niet je kan er wel wat aanschaven maar dan moet je wel geduld hebben .... :EEK!:  als er woede aanvallen zijn- agressie laat het dan maar zo hoor , ex was zo ook hoor dat kwam er wel door zijn opvoeding maar ik zei altijd ik ben je moeder niet ; heb meer energie ingestoken in hem dan in mijn 3 dochters op te voeden - energievretend  :EEK!:  hij was ook een binnenvreter en dan opeens ontplofte de bom ..... dat zal nooit niet veranderen-  :Mad:  mannen denken nog altijd dat vrouwen ondergeschikt aan hun, als vrouw moet men zeer sterk staan in het leven of ze nemen met jou een loopje .....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do, Christel en Suske,
Uitpraten lukt niet meer, elke keer als we iets uitgepraat hebben blijkt het de dag of week of maand erna compleet anders dan afgesproken en ontploft er weer een bom, wil daar geen energie meer in steken kom er toch niet mee verder, heb energie wel nodig voor andere dingen! Wil geen moederfiguur zijn, ja van mijn eigen kind ooit  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Een moment voor jezelf is inderdaad belangrijk!
Fijn dat de stoeltjes geleverd zijn en dat de boekenkast herstelt is!

Vanavond maar bodypumpen, goed voor lichaam en geest  :Smile:  Heavy is er nu uit, zo even wat opruimen en afwasmachine inruimen en aanzetten.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Luuss,

Ik dacht dat 'Ruben' al verleden tijd was??
Niet zoveel energie insteken lieverd; het is toch al gebleken dat je beter af bent zonder hem?!!
Ik weet wel dat dat heel moeilijk is, maar soms moet je in je leven grote knopen doorhakken, zodat je leven weer 'rustig' word!

Sterkte meid!!

----------


## Agnes574

Vanmiddag naar de dierenwinkel en apotheek,
morgen vis halen en vlees bestellen (dit weekeind een gourmet hier),
donderdag hoop ik op een 'rustdag'!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Agnes,
Ik had het uitgemaakt en voorgesteld elkaar even niet te zien en dan te kijken of we vrienden konden worden/zijn... Voorstel vanuit gevoelens en geloven in kansen geven... Pakte anders uit dan gehoopt en afgesproken... Heb energie genoeg erin gestoken, alles wordt verdraait en mij verweten, heb genoeg leugens gehoort! Ga mijn energie weer geven aan dingen waar ik energie uit terug krijg!
Succes met boodschappen doen! Je woefkes zullen wel blij zijn met lekkers  :Wink:  Oh leuk en lekker en gezellig dat je van het weekend gaat gourmetten!

Vandaag is Heavy eruit, wat huishoudelijke dingetjes doen en vanavond bodypumpen.

----------


## dotito

Daarnet een paar wasmachines gedraaid, vaatwasser ingestoken.Sevens nog even langs de Apotheek voor de nodige medicatie.
Morgen komt mijn dochter weer eten zie er al naar uit :Smile: 


@Luuss,

Is niet altijd gemakkelijk hé een relatie, maar als je meer vretende energie in je relatie moet steken is het die gewoon niet waard"sorrie" liefje.Ach vroeg of laat wijst dat zijn eigen wel uit.
En is zoals ik al zei een karakter kan je zomaar niet veranderen.

Geniet vanavond maar eens lekker van je bodypumpen zal je deugd doen :Wink: 

Liefs

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Beter nu dan later als er bv kinderen zijn want dan heb je een "band" voor het leven en voor de kinderen is het ook niet fijn maar soms kan het niet anders. En vergeet niet er zijn meer vrouwen dan mannen, dus keuze genoeg maar ik denk niet dat je hoofd er nu naar staat. 
@Agnes, ah een dierenwinkel, ik kan daar niet binnengaan of ik kom met iets buiten voor de woefkes (speeltjes, knauwbeen, jasje, shampoo maar dat is wel nodig voor mijnen shi tzu monster, is ne moddervent). 
Ik ga ook ne was insteken se en ben aan het koken voor mij en de kinderen nu eens

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Leuk dat je dochter morgen weer komt eten, heel veel plezier!
Bodypumping wordt hem even niet, want gebeurde weer iets onverwachts...
Ik hoorde een knal tegen het raam of er een steen of sneeuwbal tegenaan was gegooid dus gelijk naar buiten, was het een vogeltje. Ik die mee naar binnen nemen voordat ie gegrepen werd door een van de buur(t)katten. Toen het vogeltje weer bij was wou ik hem buiten uitlaten in zijn natuurlijke omgeving, helaas vloog hij weer tegen het raam aan en greep de buurkat het vogeltje. Kon buurkat wegkrijgen, staart is afgebeten, heb het vogeltje nu in huis, was even bij een buurman langsgeweest die verstand heeft van vogels en een voliere heeft maar die was niet thuis, zijn vrouw dacht een jonkie en staart groeit wel weer terug, maar kon terugkomen als haar man weer thuis is. Had het vogeltje in Heavy zijn kooi gezet maar daar was hij zo aan het flapperen en tegen de kooi aan het knallen dat ik hem vasthield tot we moesten eten, sindsdien zit het vogeltje rustig voor de tv en Heavy ligt lekker bij mijn broertje. Baalde zo dat ik het vogeltje te vroeg heb los willen laten, hoop dat het goedkomt... 

@ Christel,
Ja geen hand vol maar een land vol  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

Buurman kon er niks mee ivm andere vogels (oa boomklever die we eerder gered hebben), de vogel schijnt een oude merel te zijn en de verwondingen aan staart en vleugel (hij/zij mist 2 pennen aan linkerzijde) genezen wel weer althans groeien wel weer aan. Het beste was om hem in een doos te doen en morgen als het licht is buiten vrij te laten, schijnen ze bij vogelopvang ook te doen volgens de buurman. Dus morgen maar even naar natuurgebied hier in de buurt laat ik hem daar wel vrij, geen/minder kans dat hij tegen een raam of iets aan vliegt en minder kans dat hij door een kat gegrepen wordt...

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Toch echt een dierenvriend hé jij, ik vind dat zo tof x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja ik ben zeker een dierenvriend!
Was al de 3e vogel die we dit jaar opvangen, eerst een zeldzaam soort duif maar die overleed aan verwondingen/stress, daarna boomklever waar de buurman wel voor wou en kon zorgen en nu dus deze merel die ik morgen weer terug naar de natuur breng  :Smile: 
Diren geven tenminste altijd liefde terug als zedie krijgen, in tegenstelling tot mensen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ga zo naar de vogelopvang om de merel daarheen te brengen.
Vanmorgen toen ik hem wou vrijlaten zat hij niet in de doos, dacht misschien dat papa hem/haar al had vrijgelaten of dat hij/zij overleden was, dus ik papa bellen legde ik neer zat het mereltje in de venssterbank  :Confused:  Ik met de merel naar natuurgebied hier, ging hij niet wegvliegen, viel hij steeds om, sjah zijn staart mist dus zal daar wel aan liggen, kan hij/zij niet sturen en minder evenwicht. Kwam een buurvrouw tegen zij belde haar ex-man die had nog wel een kooitje over, dus daar zit de vogel nu in en ik breng hem zo naar een vogelopvang die ik net gebeld heb of zij voor hem/haar willen en kunnen zorgen. Vogelopvang kan hem niet halen dus moet erheen met de bus, want dierenambulance wou niks doen...

----------


## Nanana

Luus, ik ken niet je hele verhaal, maar soms is een relatie loslaten heel moeilijk. Ik heb vorig jaar ergens een punt achter gezet, maar dat had best een tijd geduurd voordat ik dat kon. Toen het eindelijk zover was, was ik helemaal opgelucht. Wat een vrijheid opeens! Maar goed, om op het topic te blijven: dit weekend heb ik voor het eerst een afspraakje via een datingsite. Heel erg spannend. Mailen is tot nu toe heel leuk, maar ik heb nog nooit iemand ontmoet die ik via internet ken. En heb geen zin in ingewikkelde dingen of spelletjes. Maar goed, we gaan het zien.

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag en morgen collega's uit de brand helpen. Thuis druk bezig met St Klaas cadeautjes aan het branden. Hij is gul dit jaar! Lang leve de pay server.
Vanavond maar weer eens een stukkie lopen op de baan als het droog is, misschien val ik nog wat extra's af. Ok het mag niet maar er mag zoveel niet.
Zaterdag weer een fijne dag sporten met de kids, dus 's ochtends voetbal en hockey met de jongens en ''s middags scholieren cross met de oudste en de jongste. Er staat 1km op het programma. Ben benieuwd of ze (5 jaar) het haalt. Zondag met de zonneboiler aan de gang, maar dat roep ik al weken!
De 2e collector is gisteren gekomen, maar het frame is er nog.
Maandag weer bloed geven ook al mag dat niet van de diëtiste. Blijkbaar is er een tekort want ik ben vorige maand ook al geweest.

@Luus,
Sterkte en hopelijk heb je de juiste beslissing genomen. Kan je geen raad geven, heb nog nooit in dat schuitje gezeten.

----------


## Agnes574

@Lieve Luuss,
Lief dat je zo goed zorgt voor dat vogeltje!! Ik weet van mezelf dat ik precies hetzelfde zou doen; met 3 woefs in huis zou dat wat geven vrees ik echter  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Het is zo lief van je dat je mensen zoveel kansen geeft; maar zie het verdriet die die mensen je meestal bezorgen!! Bij mij geldt; 1 kans als 't fout is gegaan, héél mss nog een 2de (In een relatie ist echter één kans en daarna over en uit > als 't vertrouwen weg is is 't over voor mij!), maar daarna gooi ik ze definitief uit m'n treintje  :Wink: !!
Door je bezig te houden met 'hopeloze relaties mis je zoveel nieuwe ontmoetingen, relaties en vriendschap is mijn persoonlijke mening!
Blijf trouw aan jezelf lieverd; jij hoort de meeste liefde en energie van jezelf te krijgen!!

@Ronald,
Hopelijk 'overdoe' en forceer je jezelf niet!!
Succes met de zonneboiler!

@Nanana,
Veel plezier en hopelijk een héél leuk contact dit weekeind!!

@Do,
Geniet van je 'dochterbezoek'!!  :Smile: 

@Christel,
Idd, ik kom ook altijd met véél te véél spullen uit een dierenwinkel...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Nanana,
Bedankt voor je woorden  :Smile: 
Hopelijk wordt het een leuke date en valt het niet tegen! Succes  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Succes met alle drukte op je werk, de St Klaas cadeautjes branden en de zonneboiler!
Veel plezier met de kids en hun aan het sporten zien/aanmoedigen!
Wel beetje rust nemen tussendoor he?!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoef gelukkig niet met de bus, een vriend wil wel voor taxi spelen  :Smile:  Ghehe ja onze vogel vond het ook al vreemd dat we ineens nog eentje erbij hadden... honden waar we op passen zijn ook extra druk rondom Heavy, dus kan me voorstellen dat het bij jullie dan echt druk zou zijn!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ja ik moet eens leren minder kansen te geven  :Embarrassment: 
Is het gelukt met de boodschappen?

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Zal ik zeker doen moet zeggen nu ze op kot zit is het wel leuk hoor.In begin heb ik het heel heel moeilijk gehad, maar nu genieten we van elk moment samen zijn :Wink: 

Vandaag ga ik enkel koken en voor de rest niks meer, gisteren teveel gedaan.

----------


## christel1

Heb hopelijk voor de laatste keer het gras afgedaan voor dit jaar, 't was goed buiten en het was nog niet echt te lang. Heb wel mijn zoon wakker gemaakt (stond met de nacht) maar ja, sommige dingen moeten nu éénmaal gebeuren. Naar het kerkhof geweest van mijn ouders en met de hond de Schelde gaan bezichtigen in St-Amands a/d Schelde waar mijn ouders begraven zijn. 
@Ronald, heb je geen hond of zo ? Regelmatig ga ik een 8 km wandelen met de mijne, maar niet slenteren hé, doorwandelen en woef moet maar volgen, misschien minder belastend dan lopen met je knie en toch ook gezond. 
@Agnes, zoomart is maxizoo geworden, ga daar ook altijd om mijn spullen maar ze hadden nog niet veel winterjasjes voor de honden, hoop dat er nog een collectie binnenkomt die betaalbaar is. Die shampoo is daar heel erg goed, neem altijd voor witte honden met crèmebad, is hem lekker zacht mijn klein moddermonster Sammy. We zouden eens een dagje moeten afspreken in Gent of omstreken met de woefkes. 
@Do, toen mijn zoon 4 maand op kot zat was ik ook altijd blij dat hij er eens een dagje was eigenlijk maar had toen mijn dochter nog thuis als gezelschap. Als ik nu bij mijn ventje ga missen ze me al, soms niet hoor dan vragen ze of ik in het weekend weg ben omdat ze een feestje hebben en mijn kamer dan nodig hebben om logé's in te leggen (maar ik heb dat niet zo graag eigenlijk). 
Luus, allé toch goed dat je een taxi gevonden hebt voor je vogeltje en dat hij nu toch goed verzorgd zal worden en meid, geniet van je vrijheid en dat je geen verantwoording moet af te leggen aan iemand. 
Nanana, succes met je date, goed kiezen hé

----------


## Suske'52

@ Christel, hier juist hetzelfde gebeurd gras-bloemenbakken netjes gemaakt - tuinmeubelen -winterstalling, opgeruimd staat netjes.... :Smile:  juist de buitentemperatuur in het oog houden vd. fontein, zal het een paar mnd terug missen , geeft een heerlijk relax gevoel  :Wink:  

vnd. man ruiten gepoest - ik terwijl mijn orchideeen verzorgt , en op de bank van terras een aperetiefje genoten t' was zalig . 

Morgen nd. kust met dochter en kleindochter wat winkelen en uit eten (chinees)  :Stick Out Tongue:  s'avonds echtgenoot vergadering en ik....ga lekker een bad nemen met kaarsjes en een glaasje bubbels , heerlijk ontspannend  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Onze Frédéric heeft juist de spots moeten vervangen in het houten plafond, en vloeken maar, geen geduld he die jongeren. Dit weekend moet hij zijn zus haar lamp terug ophangen op haar kamer, haar grote spiegel ophangen en de lamparmatuur in de gang vervangen en hij is al aan het zagen se

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag drukke dag gehad, al sinds afgelopen maandag toetsweek, dus vandaag toets, nieuw oppasadresje kennis gemaakt, sollicitatiegesprek gehad, nu nog zo ongeveer 2 weken wachten en dan weet ik of ik verder moet zoeken of niet.

Morgen veel leren voor mn laatste toets vrijdag (Morgen thank god ff een dagje vrij), en verder zien we het wel weer, na vrijdag genieten van een heerlijk lang weekend, want heb maandag ook vrij  :Smile:  Daarna weer aan de bak op school. Conclusie: Druk Druk Druk!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik een lekkere uitgebreid badje nemen, en daarna verse maken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Geniet lekker van je bad!

@ Christel,
Zeker goed dat een vriend even heen en weer mee wou naar de vogelopvang  :Smile: 
Fijn dat jou gras gemaaid is voor hopelijk de rest van het jaar  :Smile: 

@ Suske,
Hoop dat de ramen mooi schoon zijn geworden en dat je het vandaag gezellig hebt met dochter en kleindochter! Geniet vanavond lekker van je bad en de bubbels  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Succes met alle drukte! Ik hoop dat je de toetsen goed gemaakt hebt en dat je wordt aangenomen!

Vandaag weinig doen, ben erg moe, combinatie van het trieste donkere weer, slecht slapen, de zorgen om het vogeltje, de troubles met mijn broertje en Ruben van de laatste paar dagen en de late gezellige nacht met een vriend gister...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja gaat wel redelijk, tot nu toe.. Voor t baantje moet ik nog 2 weken wachten hoor ik dan niks gaat het dus niet door, heb eerlijk gezegd niet zo'n goed gevoel aangezien ik natuurlijk geen ervaring heb denk ik dat ze liever mensen met veel ervaring aannemen.

2 Weken terug heb ik ergens een dag meegelopen waar ik oorspronkelijk al aangenomen was, alleen was het baantje zo ruk (Zoveel tekort aan personeel dat ik vanalles door elkaar zou moeten doen incl hetgeen waar ik aangenomen voor zou worden) dus in 1 woord één complete chaos, ik ben zelf al best chaotisch dus het leek me in combinatie met school geen goed plan om zo'n chaosbaantje aan te nemen, heb dat dus ook afgewezen en ben nu vrolijk op zoek naar iets anders  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Straks van 6 tot 8 nog even leren in de bieb en dan ben ik helemaal klaar voor morgen  :Smile:  Laatste dag van de toetsweek dus dan ff 3 vrije dagen genieten en niets doen!

----------


## Suske'52

@ LIEVE Luuss :Smile:  zorg goed voor jezelf en verwen je maar eens flink .... dan overbrug je deze periode gemakkelijker . Een relatie bestaat uit geven en nemen,de balans moet hiervan in evenwicht zijn . 

Awél Luuss, mijn man maakt enorm vorderingen nu ik al een tijdje geen hulp meer heb, moet hij wel de handen uit de mouwen steken en ik knijp wel een oogje dicht als het wat minder is ja ...ik ben het wel verplicht....Morgen gaat hij poetsen -vloer beneden - afstoffen ;ik ga terwijl boven wat prutsen schuiven of kasten op orde houden dan ben ik uit zijn weg, ieder tevree .

----------


## dotito

wat ik vandaag ga doen, heb nog geen idee? Denk dat ik sevens even naar dorp ga en wat ga wandelen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja werkgevers hebben ook veel keus uit kandidaten  :Confused: 
Jammer dat het andere baantje niks was, maar idd chaos op je werk, chaos met school en zelf chaotisch zijn werkt ook niet...
Geniet van je 3 vrije dagen!

@ Suske,
Komt wel goed hoor  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je man zo zijn best doet met huishoudelijke klusjes etc!  :Smile: 
ja als ik schoonmaak heb ik liever ook niet mijn paps en broertje in de buurt die lopen dan vaak in de weg... dus fijn dat jij dan ergens anders bezig gaat!

@ Do,
Hopelijk lukt het wandelen met je pijnlijke rechterbeen!

Vandaag is Heavy eruit. Lekker met stokbrood en warme chocomelk ontbeten. Afwamachine ingeruimd en mini beetje opgeruimd. Paps is net thuis dus even gekletst. Zo wasmachine doen en douchen. Verder misschien met paps even dorp in voor boodschapjes?

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Hoop het ook dat ik even naar buiten kan want dat binnen zitten begint op mijn systeem te werken pff... :Confused: 
Is zo'n triestig weer :Frown:

----------


## fc339044

ben jaloers op je,heb vroeger paarden gehad,maar ben te oud voor geworden,verder nog veel plezier met paardrijden.....groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja zeker is het triest weer, het is steeds regenachtig en grijs en het wordt zo snel donker  :Frown: 
Ja even eruit is wel lekker voor de frisse neus en lichaamsbewegig!

@ fc339044,
Jammer dat je geen paarden meer hebt! Maar hoezo ben je te oud voor paard te rijden? Is een mevrouw hier in het dorp en die is 80 ofzo en zij rijdt nog steeds paard en blijft dat doen tot ze dat lichamelijk niet meer kan of tot ze er niet meer is...

Morgenvroeg lekker mijn energie in bodypumpen gooien en misschien 's avonds uit met vrienden ofzo.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag lekker gaan shoppen met mijn ventje, had 1 broek nodig en ben er met 3 naar huis gekomen (en nog gekregen van mijn ventje), 2 in de solden en nog net mijn maat, wel een beetje te lang maar laat die wel omdoen door mijn dochter haar schoonmama. Morgen moet ik nog gaan zoeken achter een gepaste pull of bloesje voor op de jeans. 
Vandaag weer veel last gehad van mijn stomme heup, regenweer hé. Echt niet gezellig, ik ben een zomermens, winter mogen ze van mij afschaffen. 
@Suske, ik heb ook zo'n nieuwe man, die doet alles zelf, ja hij woont ook alleen, enkel in de weekends ben ik hier, maar soms als ik op donderdag kom en hij is nog weg werken dan doe ik zijn hoopje strijk, en ga ik es met de stofzuiger en met de dweil rond en is hij heel blij als hij thuiskomt, zeker als het eten ook al klaar staat om opgezet te worden. Want koken is nu niet echt zijn grootste gave, ieder zijn ding he ? 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Fijn dat het een geslaagd dagje shoppen is geweest met je ventje!
Haha ja ik hou ook meer van de zomer, probeer zonnedansen maar helpt helaas niks  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ik ga soms eens naar de zonnebank of solarium zoals jullie het zeggen. Doet soms echt deugd aan mijn stramme spieren en je krijgt er nog een mooi kleurtje van ook. En als ik me niet wil verplaatsen, heb thuis ook nog een zonnehemel staan, zet ik dan boven mijn bed en ga ik daar een half uurtje onderliggen, gewoon zalig, zeker als het koud is buiten. 
Ik zou morgen graag es naar Zeeland gaan, Axel maar weet niet of ventje gaat willen, zal wat zagen sebiet se

----------


## Ronald68

De steun voor de collector is niet geleverd, dus mag de zonneboiler weer een weekje wachten.
Ik moet nu het plafond sluiten in de gang. Ik snap niet waarom, het licht pas sinds april open.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Lekker dat je je eigen zonnehemel hebt  :Smile: 

@ Ronald,
He balen dat de collector niet geleverd is!
Succes met het plafond in de hal  :Wink:  Sjah in mijn beleving is dat niet lang, maarja voordat de keuken compleet gerenoveerd was waren we 2 jaar verder  :Wink:

----------


## fc339044

tof voor die mevrouw,ik gun haar het van harte,maar met rugproblemen paardrijden is toch een probleem voor mij.toch bedankt voor je reactie.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044,
Ja met rugproblemen is paardrijden een probleem  :Frown: 

Heb het eerste gedeelte van de nacht slecht geslapen dus werd te laat wakker voor bodypumping dus dat wordt morgen maar. Zou toch samen met pap en die was niet thuis ook... Vandaag even was draaien, lekker uitgebreid douchen, afwasmachine draaien en dan vanavond lekker uit dansen met een goede vriend van me  :Big Grin: 
Morgen met mijn pap naar een muziekmarkt voor nieuwe lps en dan 's avonds bodypumpen...

----------


## dotito

Vanmorgen vaatwasser ingestoken/wasmachine laten draaien.Denk dat ik sevens weer even naar dorp ga naar de Hema ginder wat rondneuzen :Smile: 
Ventje moet van weekend ook werken dus vanavond ga ik voor hem koken.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het een rustdagje voor mij, ja enkel sevens stoofvlees maken.Gisteren gezellig even naar de Hema geweest, en naar de zeeman.Een paar spullekes gekocht, en daarna heb ik een brownie gegeten.Was zolang geleden dat ik er één had gegeten, heeft me echt gesmaakt mmmm :Stick Out Tongue: .
Moet zeggen heb een leuke namiddag gehad, maar was gisteravond kapot.Ventje kwam gisteren avond thuis van werk, heb dan enkel aardappelen opgezet, gegeten, en daarna hebben we ons samen in de zetel geploft, en we zijn er niet meer uitgeweest :Big Grin: 
Vanaf morgen heeft hij een weekje verlof, zo kunnen we weer wat samen gaan doen.We gaan van de week nog eens naar de dierentuin is weer lang geleden naar de beestjes kijken :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag alles klaarzetten voor de gourmet vanavond hier (6pers)... en voel me uitgeput moe en mottig, dus wordt even doorbijten!!

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Hoop dat tegen vanavond iets beter is , doe het maar wat rustig aan.

Veel plezier straks :Smile: 

Liefs Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Lekker he af en toe een brownie eten  :Wink: 
Geniet van je rust dag en de komende week van je ventje! Leuk dat jullie naar de dierentuin gaan!

@ Agnes,
Hoop voor je dat het etentje gezellig is ondanks de moeheid! Morgen zeker maar rusten he?!

Vandaag voel ik me moe.
Gister erg leuk op stap geweest was alleen zo gezellig dat ik rond half 9 thuis was dus kon gelijk met pap door naar de muziekmarkt. Veel lp's gekocht en nog 5 dvds voor mn broertje. Rond half 1 waren we thuis vanmiddag en toen ben ik mijn bedje eindelijk ingekropen want was bekaf van al de gezelligheid  :Embarrassment:  Nu lekker aanm het genieten van de aangeschafte lp's en uitrusten!
Morgen waarschijnlijk weer huishoudelijke dingen doen...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga mega-veel-rusten deze week en doe helemaal niets/nada/noppes!!
Zaterdag was ik zo moe s'avonds dat ik ver zat te janken ... gister na de gourmet was ik doodmoe maar met een voldaan gevoel (en dan weer te lang tv gekeken ; zo is 'crime-night', dat pakt niemand me af  :Stick Out Tongue: ).
Vannacht redelijk goed geslapen > vanavond moet ik naar de aqua-gym ... ik ben wat dat betreft een doorzetter , maar weet nu nog even niet of ik ga .. knie doet erg veel zeer en ben oververmoeid (heb m'n CVS flink 'getergd' afgelopen week en voel daar nu de gevolgen van).. zal nog wel zien!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Rust lekker uit! Als je naar de aquagym gaat heel veel succes!

Vandaag beetje bijgeslapen, Heavy eruit gelaten, doekje over tafels stoelen bank pctafel enzo gehaald, nieuwe lps ingeschreven op de computer in en sheet, ik wou de was doen maar was niet genoeg dus dat komt morgen, Heavy's kooi grondig schoongemaakt en verder lekker rustig aan gedaan.
Morgen was doen, mijn slaapkamer stofzuigen/schoonmaken en 's avonds bodypumpen.
Woensdag met mijn best vriendin zwemmen/sauna en dan gaan we bij een vriend thuis kaasfondue-en  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben niet meer op de aqua-gym geraakt; té moe en té veel zeer in m'n knie (word tijd voor foto's) ... ik hoop dat ik die 'beurt' donderdag mag inhalen!

----------


## fc339044

agnes, pech voor je agnes,snelle beterschap met je knie,maar wat heb je juist aan je knie? nog groetjes van mij

----------


## Agnes574

> agnes, pech voor je agnes,snelle beterschap met je knie,maar wat heb je juist aan je knie? nog groetjes van mij


Hey,
Ik weet écht niet wat ik aan m'n knie heb; gewrichtsontsteking of iets met de meniscus denk ik zelf... zal echt 's foto's moeten laten maken, zodat ik die op mijn afspraak in de pijnkliniek kan tonen (ik loop er nu lang genoeg mee en het word enkel erger; vannacht ver niet geslapen van de pijn).

Hoe gaat het met jou??

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag snel om wat boodschappen, koken en verder rusten  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@Luuss,
Jij hebt een vrij drukke planning weer voor deze week, neem genoeg rust tussendoor hé!
Xx Ag

----------


## fc339044

hoi Agnes,beetje nieuws over mij.alles is redelijk goed met mij,behalve dat ik artrose in mijn onderrug heb en dat legt mij ik wel beperkingen op in mijn doen en laten ,bv fietsen,wandelen, knutselen,mijn vrouw al eens helpen in het huishouden,voor die zaken moet ik de tijd beperken anders heb ik daarna last van mijne rug.al goed ben ik in pesioen dan kan ik het zelf zowat regelen.hopelijk heb je nu een beetje zicht met wie je mailt............nog de groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je donderdag genoeg energie hebt en niet zoveel pijn aan je knie zodat je toch naar de aquagym kan!
Sterkte!
Tuurlijk neem ik genoeg rust tussendoor  :Wink:  Heb plan voor vandaag al aangepast zodat ik morgen genoeg energie heb  :Wink: 

@ Fc339044,
Vervelend dat je beperkt wordt door je rug, maar neem de tijd die je nodig hebt om de dingen te doen die je moet doen of wil doen! 

Vandaag toch alleen maar was doen, douchen en sporten. Schoonmaken komt andere dag wel anders overdoe ik mijzelf weer en kan ik morgen niet weg met beste vriendin en dat vind ik momenteel mijn prioriteit  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Word een hele drukke, maar toffe week voor mij buiten dat mijn verwarming stuk is :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@do :Smile:  ,amaai daar zal ook terug een prijskaartje aan hangen .... :EEK!:  sterkte want zoiets brengt ook een pak werk mee en vuil .... 

vnd.terug op de wereld ben er even af geweest, terug wat op krachten gekomen  :Wink:  
ga nu terug organiseren dat alles op wieltjes loopt , gelukkig heb ik een man dat gepensioneerd is en wel mee helpt (de éne keer meer dan de andere ,maar kom  :Big Grin:  ) 

Morgen opening carnavalsjaar , ja luuss 't is terug zover hé, ik ga gewoon mee voor het diner en dan naar huis , man blijft wel nog wat na genieten , 't is hem gegund ...alaaf..... 

vrijdag uit rusten en kine ......

----------


## Agnes574

Do wordt het ook geen aqua-gym ... feestdag in België!
Als nederlandse ben ik niet altijd mee met die dagen!! Na 12jr dan nog  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Artrose in de onderrug, ai is géén fijne aandoening!! Sterkte!!

Sus, 
Geniet van wat je kan en verder lekker rusten  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Morgen ga ik niet veel doen, even fietsen wegbrengen naar de fietsenmaker, 1 fiets van mij en 1 fiets van mn zus zijn de banden van lekgeprikt met punaises door stagekids van mn zus  :Stick Out Tongue:  (Haha leen je je fiets voor 1 dag uit krijg je m inclusief 2 lekker banden terug).

Hopelijk vannacht weer in mn eigen bed slapen, gisteravond begon het spontaan heel vies te stinken in mijn kamer (had buurvrouw ook last van) dus kon niet slapen thuis, bij vriend wezen slapen. Nu stinkt het al minder maar begint er een lucht van riolering uit de badkamer te komen.. Pff schiet niet op zo  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Normaal gezien vandaag naar Ikea, maar doordat vandaag de Ketel van de verwarming plots werd geplaatst is ineens de planning veranderd.Dus gaan we maar Vrijdag naar Ikea, want morgen is het een feestdag hier in Belgie, (Wapenstilstand).

@Agnes,

Geen idee van die aqua-gym dag? :Wink: 
Ja Artrose is niet altijd aangenaam, pijnlijke zaak soms.

Liefs Do :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hopelijk werkt je verwarming weer! Veel plezier met de feestdag vandaag!

@ Suske,
Succes met carnaval, hopelijk was het diner gezellig en heeft je man leuk nageborreld  :Wink: 
Sterkte bij de kine vrijdag!

@ Agnes,
Veel plezier met de feestdag en aquagym komt volgende week wel weer  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Das balen dat je je fiets uitleent en met lekke banden terug krijgt!
Hopelijk lost het vieze geur probleem snel op!
Sterkte!

Vandaag Heavy eruit gelaten, afwasmachine ingeruimd gedraaid en uitgepakt, een vriend kwam mn broertjes laptop maken en bijkletsen. Toen ik vannacht thuiskwam zei mn broertje gelijk dat zn laptop t niet deed dus had vannacht zelf al dingetjes geprobeerd maar heb te weinig verstand van laptops  :Embarrassment:  Inmiddels gemaakt gelukkig... Vanavond wil ik sporten...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ach idd, gelukkig zijn ze erachter wie de banden heeft lekgeprikt, dus de fietsen worden gemaakt en vergoed  :Smile: 

Verder gaat het met de stank nog niet veel beter, ben al 3 dagen heen en weer aan het bellen met de woningbouw maar het schiet niet op, ik slaap nu dus ookal 3 dagen bij mn vriend.. Ga straks even de buurvrouw het nummer geven van de persoon welke ik aan de telefoon had vanmiddag, hij zou me terugbellen maar precies op dat moment heeft UPC ons in de steek gelaten dus we hadden géén telefoon géén internet en geen tv! Hopelijk gaat de buurvrouw morgen even bellen, want volgens haar hangt die stank in haar hele huis.

----------


## christel1

@Sil, 
Mijn fietsen komen ook van NL omdat je er daar een verzekering voor diefstal bij kan nemen. Mijn zoon zijn fiets is op een nacht eens gepikt maar hij had hem op slot gedaan met het fietsslot en ook nog een hangketting maar toch weg en hij was nog geen 3 jaar oud, wel eerst PV laten opstellen bij de politie en dan contact opgenomen met de winkel en de verzekering en heb met de verzekering gebeld en een week daarna mochten we al een nieuwe fiets gaan uitkiezen, was nog 100 euro meer maar stond in afprijzing en direct terug een verzekering genomen en ze zijn hem nog thuis komen leveren zonder meerprijs. Toppie (in België willen ze denk ik geen fietsen verzekeren)
Oei UPC die het niet doet ? Maar je kan dan toch nog mobiel bellen ? Ik geef tegenwoordig altijd mijn gsmnr op, kunnen ze me makkelijker bereiken. 
Hopelijk moeten ze de vloeren niet beginnen uitbreken, maar nu kunnen ze al makkelijk met een camera'tje in de leidingen gaan moest er al een lek zitten, hopelijk niet. 
Luus, mijn lappie wil soms niet opstarten, dan moet ik er even de dvd lezer uithalen en zo opstarten en dan terug insteken en dan doet hij het wel 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ja Ag  :Smile: , je moet wel hé  :Wink:  ik noem dit gedwongen rust  :EEK!:  

@ Luuss  :Smile: , ja echtgenoot slaapt nog , veel uitgelegd  :Big Grin:  dan zeggen ze dat vrouwen kunnen babbelen maar mannen ondereen ......amaai ..... :Wink:  
straks kine ik kijk er al tegenop maar ik heb geen andere keus .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je het vergoed krijgt!
He balen dat het niet opschiet met de woningbouw en dat julliie telefoon/tv/internet eruit lag toen woningbouwzou terug bellen. Ik geef om die reden altijd mobiel op als ze mij willen terugbellen, heb dat in het verleden ook eens gehad namelijk  :Wink:  Hopelijk komt de buurvrouw verder bij de woningbouw!
Wel fijn dat je in de tussentijd bij je vriend kan slapen  :Smile: 

@ Christel,
Mijn broertje had per ongeluk een driver voor de draadloze netwerkkaart verwijderd bij het opnieuw installeren van windows 7 dus de hele draadloze netwerkkaart bestond tijdelijk niet, verder miste er nog een driver en waren er nog wat kleine foutjes maar die heeft een goede vriend allemaal opgelost  :Smile: 

@ Suske,
Haha ja hij zal wel moe zijn van al dat babbelen  :Wink: 
Mannen kunnen er soms net zoveel van als vrouwen hoor!
Succes bij de kine! Ik hoop dat er verbetering komt!

Vandaag misschien met mijn pap even het dorp in voor boodschapjes.
Morgenvroeg lekker sporten ben ik wel weer aan toe.
Verder nog geen plannen dus zet ik in op rusten en mijn kamer eens opruimen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel,

Haha ja idd hier bestaan idd verzekeringen voor fietsen. Maar de mijne is niet gestolen hoor, haha enkel de banden waren lekgeprikt!

@ Luuss,

Ja normaal gesproken doe ik dat ook, maar die vent zou terugbellen 5 min later.. Haha en na 2 min ophangen viel dus alles uit. Vanmiddag viel nogmaals de gehele upc zooi uit bij vriend, dus was weer erg gezellig  :Smile: 
Vanavond ga ik een poging doen om thuis te slapen, als het goed is komen ze zo even kijken, nadeel is dat je de geur niet zo ruikt overdag in mijn slaapkamer. Maar goed mn tante was hier net op visite en die rook al een vieze lucht bij de buurvrouw voor de deur. Dus even kijken of ze het kunnen vinden, heb zelf het idee dat er iets van een vogel in de buitenmuur tussen mijn slaapkamer en de kamer eronder is gekropen en dat dat nu dood ligt te wezen..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Inmiddels al wat gehoord van woningbouw of buuf?
Zou fijn zijn als het probleem wordt opgelost!

Vandaag vroeg opgestaan. Een vriend kwam me ophalen en samen zijn we naar open dag van HBO in Zwolle geweest. Verschillende leerlingen, leraressen en leraren gesproken. Uitleg gekregen tijdens lezingen en workshops, voelde als een prettige sfeer en heb me opgegeven om een dag mee te lopen op SPH. Volgende zaterdag ga ik naar open dag van HBO in Leeuwarden om daar te kijken naar mogelijkheden en sfeer etc. In Groningen heb ik eerder al op de Hanze HBO MWD gezeten en dat was geen goede omgeving voor mij en opleidingsindeling ook niet. Zwolle klinkt vele malen beter en ik ben benieuwd hoe het volgende week in Leeuwarden zal gaan!
Morgen naar de stadjersmarkt en 's avonds bodypumpen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jep inmiddels is het allemaal opgelost, we hebben nog steeds geen idee waar die plotselinge stank vandaan is gekomen. Maar tot nu toe is het sinds vrijdag weggebleven.

Hoop dat de meeloopdag op het hbo je een beetje gaat bevallen. Ach verder studeren is ook leuk toch! Kom je meteen weer een stapje dichterbij een goede baan!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat de stank sinds vrijdag verdwenen is! Zou toch wel fijn zijn als je wist waar het vandaan was gekomen zodat je er een eventuele volgende keer iets tegen kan doen!
Ik heb eigenlijk alleen maar negatieve ervaringen met voltijd studeren of naar school gaan gehad muv MBO avondstudie. Ik hoop ook dat meeloopdag leuk wordt en dat ik de beste school voor mij zal kiezen.

----------


## Agnes574

Vanmiddag komen beste vriendin en haar man op bezoek en blijven ze eten!
Zo om boodschappen dus en alvast beginnen aan m'n saus!
Gaat leuk zijn ,ze hier weer 's te mogen verwelkomen!!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Veel plezier met je etentje :Wink: 

Vandaag word het voor mij een rustdag even bekomen van de drukke voorbije week.Straks enkel naar de (cursus)weight wachters en verder niets doen :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

Morgen Feestje vieren. Dochtertje wordt 6 en dat doen we zondag nog eens dunnetjes over.

----------


## Agnes574

Alvast een dikke proficiat Ronald!!
Ik doe vandaag en morgen helemaal niets!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier wasdag moet ook gebeuren heb al 2 machines gedaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Leuk dat je beste vriendin en haar man kwamen eten! Was vast gezellig en vermoeiend, dus geniet lekker na en rust lekker uit!

@ Do,
Hoe gaat het met cursus Weight Watchers?
Ja de was moet ook gebeuren  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Gefeliciteerd! Hopelijk heeft ze een leuke verjaardag vandaag en een leuk feestje zondag  :Wink: 

Vandaag kwam een vriend ontbijten en mn broertje was vroeg want die had vandaag eerste 'werkmiddag' maar die was chagerijnig, ik heb Heavy eruit gelaten, in de woonkamer wat opgeruimd, afwasmachine ingeruimd en pannen in de week gezet, was opgeruimd, was gedraaid en was opgehangen. Vanavond wil ik bodypumpen, maar zie wel of dat lukt want voel me beetje vermoeid.
Morgen fitnessen als ik vandaag niet ga bodypumpen, afspraak maken met opticien voor mijzelf, afspraak maken voor controle van de cvketel (Druk valt wel weg dus moet vaak bijvullen waarschijnlijk moet expansievat ofzo vernieuwd worden), mijn kamer eens opruimen en verder proberen rustig aan te doen.
Donderdag dagje Amsterdam, met een vriend naar Madame Taussoud en winkelen  :Big Grin: 
Vrijdag is mijn paps jarig en vrij dus weet niet wat we gaan doen.
Zaterdag ga ik met pap naar open dag hogeschool en missch 's avonds nog even vest terug ruilen met iemand. 
Zondag op verjaardagsvisite bij familie.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ben ondertussen toch al 3,5 kilogram afgevallen er moeten er nog 4 af en dan zit ik op mijn streefgewicht.Moet wel zeggen dat er op 1,5 jaar al 10kg af zijn door gewoon te weight wachters.Nadeel is wel nu bijna al mijn kleren zijn te groot gelukkig kan ik zelf wel retoucheren.En als het solden is ga ik mij nog eens in nieuw zetten :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je op de goede weg bent  :Smile: 
Ja nadeel van aankomen en afvallen is wel dat kleding niet meer goed past...
Wel fijn dat je zelf je kleding kan retoucheren!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier weer een rustig dagje.Vanavond naar de meditatieles om mijn hoofd wat leeg te maken want heb het nodig.Voel me de laatste tijd zo moe in mijn hoofd niet te doen.En dan die rug weer die niet mee wil pfff... :Frown: 
Probeer dag in dag uit beste van te maken, maar soms word het me allemaal een beetje teveel.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ken dat gevoel Do.... toch proberen weer te gaan genieten (ookal ist elke dag wel iets wat zeer doet of vermoeidheid die niet weg wil gaan)!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Bedankt Schattie, voor de steun heb het gewoon wat moeilijk door die pijn.
Ja,jij zal dat ook wel kennen die pijn aan u rug.Tja de ene dag is de andere niet, maar nu sukkel ik toch al weken met die pijn en dan word ik toch wat weemoedig van.Weet je is ook zo vlug donker hé pfff...Ach we maken er beste van we hebben toch geen keuze.

Dikke knuffel terug  :Embarrassment:  Do x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hopelijk helpt de meditatieles voor rust te krijgen in je hoofd!
Is niet altijd makkelijk maar zoals Agnes zegt probeer er het beste van te maken  :Wink: 
Hopelijk kan de orthopeed maandag iets voor je pols (en misschien rug) betekenen!
Sterkte lieverd!

@ Agnes,
Ja proberen te genieten is wel belangrijk alhoewel dat niet altijd even makkelijk is!
Rust lekker uit!

Vandaag gefitnest maar was mn kaartje vergeten en er was geen medewerker  :Confused: , thuis blikjes en snoeppapiertjes en troep opgeruimd en prullebakken geleegd en gedoucht, toen stad in voor sollicitatiegesprek wat goed ging maar denk niet dat ik er nog wat van terug hoor (waren veel sollicitanten waaronder een vrouw met 10 jaar werkervaring en hogere en meer diploma's dan mij), daarna in het dorp bij de bank geweest maar kreeg niet geregeld wat ik geregeld wou hebben dat moet per brief dus die zo maar even maken, wou afspraak maken bij de opticien maar die deed moeilijk want ik moet daarvoor naar de klantenservice bellen (jaja dan krijgen ze extra centjes he  :Confused: ) en bij de blokker NS actiekaart gekocht voor morgen. Thuisgekomen was mijn broertje net wakker (half 4) en we moesten van pap hier opruimen omdat morgenvroeg een vrouw komt voor mijn broertje. Nou hij heeft 1 ding naar boven gebracht en stond 10 min met een bonnetje in zijn hand niet wetend wat ermee te doen  :Confused:  en ik heb overal doekje over gehaald, plantjes water gegeven, oud papier dozen in de schuur gezet, groente/fruit afval in compostbak gegooid en afwasmachine ingeruimd en aangezet. Nu heb ik het wel gehad voor vandaag!
Morgen met een vriend naar Amsterdam met de trein, Madame Taussaud bekijken en shoppen  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Have a nice day lieve Luuss!!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Moet zeggen dat de meditatie wel deugd heeft gedaan.Probeer er dagelijks wel beste van te maken, maar de ene dag is de andere niet.Hoop dat snel Maandag is dan weet ik al gauw meer.

Thanks Luussje, :Wink: 

Vandaag word het hier weer een rustig dagje, heb me voorgenomen als het niet zo best gaat met me dat ik het rustiger aan ga doen.Sevens enkel een lekker doucheke nemen,en dan samen straks even boodschappen doen.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Hoe was het in A'dam ? Lekker geshopt en naar madame taussaud geweest ? Ben ook 1 keer gaan shoppen in A'dam maar het was aan het gieten, dus niet echt fijn en dan was er nog brand in Shiphol zodat er iig treinen afgeschaft waren of vertraging hadden, dus dat was minder maar het was toch wel fijn. 
Do, ik zal es rap afkomen om je een fijne massage te geven kissies

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag zou ik naar de Gamma gaan om een stoomreiniger (lekker alles kunnen kuisen/schoonmaken > zetels,tapijten,vloeren,gordijnen,douche,keuken,et c,etc... zo gaat de rook wat uit het huis; daarna roken we enkel nog in veranda of garage!) en naar de LIDL; actie vandaag en morgen >mosselen 2 kg voor 3€ ... zal morgen wel moeten gaan want zometeen beginnen ze hier in m'n kelder, op mijn terras en op de stoep te boren en vree veel lawaai te maken; er worden nieuwe elektriciteitsleidingen gelegd (jaja, ik woon hier in een dorp waar de draden nog van dakgoot naar dakgoot lopen  :Wink: ) en een nieuwe teller geplaatst... België met z'n vernieuwingen... zucht!!!! Als ze alles maar weer netjes achterlaten kom ik deze dag ook wel weer door  :Big Grin: 
Heb m'n eerste migrainepil al kunnen innemen; ik kan werkelijk waar niet tegen lawaai en drukte in/rond m'n huis!!
Maar... morgen is er weer een dag en ist (hopelijk) voorbij  :Smile: . Mss ga ik dan ook nog even naar de Makro...  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

dit weekend komt een vriendin logeren, zo leuk..........we hebben al 8 jaar elkaar niet gezien door veel problemen, nu is ze zo opgeknapt dat ze lekker kan komen, dat wordt dus lekker herinneringen ophalen en net als vroeger; heel veel lachen!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Veel plezier voor van weekend en geniet ervan :Wink: 


@Aggie,

Ooh Makro leuk hé, maar probleem is als je daar binnen gaat kom je altijd met een lege portemonnee naar buiten :Big Grin: 
Sterkte met de verbouwingen van de elektriciteit :Wink: 

Vandaag vanavond enkel koken en voor de rest verder lekker niets doen.

Liefs Do :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Morgen ? Feesten gelijk de beesten xxx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Die nice day is goed gekomen  :Wink: 
Hopelijk heb je niet teveel last van de werklui en het lawaai, zijn ze snel klaar en laten ze geen bende achter!
Shopze morgen!

@ Do,
Fijn dat de meditatie wat geholpen heeft  :Smile: 
Ik hoop voor je dat de tijd snel omgaat zodat het snel maandag is en jij naar de orthopeed kan!

@ Christel,
Was zeker leuk in A'dam  :Wink: 
Veel plezier met feesten  :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
Heel veel plezier met je vriendin dit weekend!

Vandaag lekker bijkomen en nieuwe energie opdoen. Paps is jarig, Heavy is eruit, mijn beide broertjes zijn er, mijn paps is net weg want is met een vriendin eten en waarschijnlijk bandje kijken. Zal zo eens kijken wat te maken of halen voor eten...

----------


## christel1

@Luus, gelukkige verjaardag paps  :Big Grin: 
Ik dacht al dat je verloren gelopen was in A'dam omdat ik nog niks gezien had vandaag van jou  :EEK!:  maar blijkbaar ben je toch goed terug thuisgekomen, mens mens ik lijk precies een overjaarse bomma  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Dankje  :Smile: 
Haha nee hoor ik was niet verloren gelopen, wel beetje later thuisgekomen dan gepland omdat we moesten omruien en ik was vandaag eerst met paps en broertjes aan het kletsen en interessant programma op Discovery Channel aan t kijken over top 10 meest bedreigende ziektekiemen voor de mens, vooral leuk omdat "mijn broertje" opleiding laboratorium medewerker doet en er verstand van heeft hoe dat allemaal precies gaat dus het daar ook uitgebreid over gehad. Als ik iets niet weet of meer wil weten dan ga ik het "mijn broertje" vragen want die weet veel over de werking van medicijnen, virussen, bacterien ed op ons lichaam. Daarbij Heavy was en is eruit en die sliep op mijn schoot en nu ligt hij bij mijn broertje te slapen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

ah ja je had er iets van vermeld over dat omrijden met de trein, blijkbaar niet alleen in B dat dat gebeurd en nu is er weer een treinongeval gebeurd tussen Roosendaal en Dordrecht heb ik ergens gelezen in de krant ? Maar er zijn gelukkig geen gewonden gevallen. Van alle soorten virussen en bacteriëen heb ik ook geen kaas gegeten, wel dat er heel veel zijn. 
Juist naar mijn kamer geweest en de poes zat binnen maar had wel een beetje overgegeven op de vloer, dat dan maar snel opgeruimd en de was in de droger gestoken. 
Mijn pitteken die sliep ook graag bij mij, liefst in mijn trui genesteld of op mijn hoofd van boven in mijn haar (toen had ik nog heel veel lang haar), 't zijn schatjes he

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Gefeliciteerd met je pa! Hier staat het weekend vooral in het teken van huiswerk, huiswerk en nog meer huiswerk!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja vandaag was er brand in Utrecht waardoor er vanaf daar en daarheen geen treinen reden. 
Ik hoop dat het goed komt met je poes!
Ja lief zoals ze in je haar ozo kunnen slapen  :Big Grin: 

@ Syl,
Thanks  :Smile: 
Succes met huiswerk!

----------


## christel1

@Sil, mijn dochter is solidair met jou, ook huiswerk weekend maar nu goed studeren is later meer kans op een toffe, goedbetaalde job x

----------


## christel1

Net onder de zonnebank geweest, voel het aan mijn bips, een klein beetje warm precies  :EEK!:  maar ja lig daar ook altijd te lang onder en nu was het niet mijn eigen zonnebank maar wel het solarium, waarschijnlijk net nieuwe lampen gestoken zeker  :Cool:  maar straks ziet dat wel snel bruin en doet wel eens deugd in de winterperiode  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Heb u toch goed ingesmeerd!

Vandaag word het hier een rustdag ventje, moet van weekend weer werken dus ben lekker alleen thuis.Moet nog altijd mijn buffetkast inrichten en de hobbykamer, maar door die pols kan ik het nu niet.Ach weet je dat gaat allemaal niet lopen hé.Doet dat wel graag zo inrichten kan er wel echt van genieten.
Denk dat ik straks een badje ga nemen, en mijn haar ga kleuren en voor de rest genieten.

WENS IEDEREEN EEN HEEL FIJN WEEKEND TOE!!!!!!!!!

Liefs Do  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wens ook iedereen een héél fijn weekeind!!
Hier schijnt het zonnetje !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Aggie,

Hier ook  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, ja had me wel ingesmeerd met een "snelbruiner"..... maar heb nu toch wel een mooi kleurtje, daarnet in het warme bad was het wel iets minder aangenaam ai ai mijn bips.....Ik ben wel blond maar ik bruin heel makkelijk, ja ja toch, de kinderen zijn alle twee bijna zwart van haar en die verbranden heel snel (ook niet normaal denk ik). Nu nog een uurtje platte rust, daarna hond nog es buiten laten en dan op naar Dendermonde 
Kissies meiden

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Veel plezier vanavond :Wink: en geniet ervan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Hopelijk heb je minder last van je bips inmiddels! Heb je een zonnebank en solarium?
Heel veel plezier vanavond!

@ Do,
Jammer dat je door je pijnlijke pols niet bezig kan met buffetkast en hobbykamer  :Frown: 
Ach lekker in bad liggen, rust nemen en haar verfen is ook een leuke en ontspannen bezigheid! Hopelijk voel je je daarna wat beter!

Vanmorgen kwamen mijn neef en zijn jongste telg op verjaardag pap en mij, daarna naar open dag in Leeuwarden geweest op de motor met mijn paps en nu lekker uitrusten en hier bijlezen/reageren  :Smile: 
Morgen op verjaardagsvisite bij een nicht van mijn paps, ze had gister de wijn voor mij al koud gezet  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fc339044

aan luuss,morgen naar kleinkinderen kijken spelen basketbal,na de middag kijken gaan ze paardrijden,ik kijk er al naar uit.groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044,
Oh leuk dat je gaat kijken bij je kleinkinderen als ze gaan basketballen en paardrijden, hun blije gezichten zien als ze druk bezig zijn met datgene wat ze leuk vinden montert je vast op en als een van de kleindkids valt of verliest kunnen ze vast rekenen op lieve aanmoedigingen van opa :Wink: 
Heel veel plezier!
Leuk dat je zoveel tijd met je kleinkinderen doorbrengt en van hun aanwezigheid geniet!

----------


## Suske'52

vdav. naar een herdenking overlijden 

morgen om 09.30 dierenarts suske-wiske in-enten 

daarna komt er controle voor vd. ramen( nieuwe vd zomer)er zijn kleine mankementen ...... :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Sterkte voor vanavond!
Succes morgen bij de dierenarts!
He vervelend dat er mankementen zijn bij het raam, hopelijk kunnen ze het makkelijk verhelpen en kost het niet teveel!

Vandaag op verjaardagsvisite  :Smile:  Wasmachine doet raar gaat spontaan stoppen  :Confused:  Zal zo eens kijken hoever hij nu is en mn paps wekken zodat we op visite kunnen...

----------


## christel1

Luus, misschien zit de filter verstopt in je wasmachine dan kan er geen water meer door.... dat is normaal onderaan de wasmachine zo een vakje dat je kan openen en dan moet je een soort grote schroef losdraaien en het vuil eruit halen ? Regelmatig zitten daar haarspeldjes in van mijn dochter, wel een bakje onder zetten want daar blijft altijd water in staan. Veel plezier op visite

----------


## sietske763

vanavond totale rust, had gi avond een oude vriendin op visite en dat is nogal uit de hand gelopen, ze werd na een borreltje compleet psychotisch, ik weet niet hoe dat is maar iemand zei dat dit dus een psychose was....t was echt drama
@Luuss, hopelijk heb je het fijn!
@christel, hoe vaak moet je de pluizen filter schoonmaken??
heb het al een jaar niet gedaan, zal wel te lang zijn denk ik....

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja dat is idd wel jammer, maar er zijn ergere dingen in 't leven hé!

@Suske,

Sterkte!!

@Christel,

Hoe was het feestje gisterenavond?

Vandaag heb ik nogmaals een lekker douchke genomen en mijn haar gekleurd.Is er gisteren niet van gekomen was te moe.Voor de rest heb ik verder wat t v gekeken en gelezen.

Morgenmiddag moet ik eerst naar ziekenhuis voor mijne pols.En morgenavond gaan we naar de Aqua-sauna  :Big Grin:  zie er al naar uit! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Vind dat altijd zo zalig die warmte van die sauna en dan dat bubbelbad dat is zo ontspannend hé.Kan het goed gebruiken nu ik last heb van mijn pijn in mijne rug.

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, ik doe dat heel weinig eigenlijk, behalve als mijn lampje gaat pinken dat het water niet meer weg kan, dus ook veel te weinig. 
@Do, feestje was leuk van 6 u tot 2u30, maar ik denk dat ik in het naar huis komen geflitst ben door een domme flitspaal, zone 50 en ik reed denk ik 60.... dus dat zal minder zijn zeker ?????

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier een rustig dagje buiten enkel een wasmachine draaien.Moet straks wel even langs de weight wachters en nog iets gaan halen voor eten want de muizen zijn hier dood gevallen  :Big Grin: 
A ja....langs de apotheek moet ik ook nog gaan voor die Vit D pillen.
En voor de rest gewoon rustig genieten van de dag :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

VND.al opgeruimd , was opgevouwen en nu aan het genieten doen wat ik wil , echtgenoot is aan de kook ( frietjes heerlijk)  :Stick Out Tongue:  mijn huis is zalig verwarmd -verlicht , dan denk je wel eens aan de dakloze mensen in de barre kou .  :Mad:  

Do , :Smile:  geniet van je dag en alle andere mensen hier aanwezig, het gaat jullie goed . :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Niet veel ... wachten op technieker (ze hebben vééls te lichte 'hoofdplons'/hoofdschakelaar gestoken, dus wachten tot ze een zwaardere komen steken.. ging binnen de 2 u zijn, dus voor 14u...Zal wel!!! Is 14u geweest!)

Mss nog naar dierenarste, die moet me nog terugbellen... en verder beetje soezen in m'n zetel vermoed ik; heb totaal geen fut en kracht meer > gelukkig is huis proper en opgeruimd  :Wink: 
Dierenarste belde juist effe vlug om te vragen naar probleem (verergering; welke mate etc) en straks belt assistente terug om afspraak te maken!...

Morgenmiddag ga ik naar de kapper; ik wil het weer schouderlang= vééls te lang nu vind ik, al probeert iedereen me om te praten om het zo lang te houden; Het is mijn kop, dus ik laat het knippen!!! Groeit toch weer bij  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Woensdag naar huisartse...

Miljaar, nu beginnen de werkmannen weer in de straat de stoepen dicht te gooien... keer lawaai weer.... ggggrrrrr; dat dat maar snel gedaan en af is!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Juist nu ik lekker wou gaan soezen.. 't zit me precies niet allemaal mee laatste tijd... haha; maar we blijven lachen  :Big Grin: 

Fijne dag iedereen, KNUFFFFFFF xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Agnes574

Christel,
Al boete gehad???
Anders kun je al gaan hopen dat je géén meer krijgt  :Wink: 
Ik duim voor je!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Siets,
Merci voor de enorme hulp,
je bent een engel!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

hahahaa alleen nog afwachten of je het krijgt van HA......
zat nog ff te denken..................als dat ene middel niet bij jullie te verkrijgen is, dan ga je toch met recept naar een NL apotheek.
jouw arts moet ervan weten want het staat gewoon in het medicijnboek/computer

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Mn paps had de wasmachine te vol gedaan waardoor water uit de trommel niet eruit kon  :Confused:  Ik haalde er 2 kledingstukken uit (kletsnat) en toen spoel/centrifugeer programma aangezet en toen liep het weer goed.
Ik controleer altijd broeken van mn paps en broertje want daar zit altijd wel van alles in (kleingeld, pakjes kaugom, pennen etc) zodat dat vakje niet vol loopt en ik maak die ook regelmatig schoon/leeg  :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
En beetje bijgekomen van de visite van een oude vriendin?

@ Do,
Haha ja er zijn ergere dingen  :Wink:  Maar we hadden nog was voor 3 wasmachines liggen en we hebben maar plek voor wasgoed te drogen voor 1,5 wasmachine en om alles op handwas te doen is een crime dus ben blij dat hij het doet  :Smile: 
Ja lekker naar de sauna en in het bubbelbad doet echt deugd!
Succes met de was, vitd pillen halen en weight watchers!

@ Suske,
Fijn dat alles opgeruimd is  :Smile:  Geniet lekker van de warmte, de lichtjes en het samenzijn! Ja met dit koude weer denk ik ook wel aan de daklozen... 
Toen ik vrijdagavond op de bus stond te wachten op het station kwam er een dakloze jongeman naar me toe of ik ook iets kon missen of of ik misschien iets eten of drinken had of wou kopen voor hem. Heb toen warme chocomel en warm kaasbroodje voor hem gekocht en dat vond hij erg aardig  :Smile:  ik had al een paar keer eerder met deze dakloze gepraat en hij vraagt altijd netjes en vind het al fijn als hij een broodje of wat drinken kan krijgen of en peukje mag draaien, in tegenstelling tot de meeste daklozen die gelijk bier ofzo kopen als je ze wat geeft...

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat de technieker de schakelaar snel komen vervangen en dat je wat hoort van de dierenartse!
Haha gelijk heb je, het is jou haar en als jij je prettiger voelt als er wat afgaat zeker doen hoor! 
Hopelijk kan je wat bijrusten en bijslapen!
Sterkte!

Vandaag afwasmachine ingeruimd want afwas lag overal behalve daar, dus die aangezet en zo uitruimen, even kijken of ik was kan opruimen en wasmachine kan draaien. Eettafel lag nog vol met spullen van zaterdag dus die opgeruimd, voortafel lag vol met blikjes snoeppapiertjes en andere rotzooi dus die opgeruimd. Bij de buurman wezen doorgeven dat om 3uur zijn gebit kon worden gemaakt bij mn paps op t werk. Heavy is eruit, beetje bijlezen hier. Heb in elk geval heerlijk uitgeslapen  :Big Grin: 
Morgenavond sporten, donderdag meelopen op Windesheim SPH en dan met Sietske uit eten, vrijdag thuis zijn om 15:00 voor gesprek met een vrouw van uwv over mn broertje mbt werk en scholing voor hem, zaterdagochtend sporten. Deze week missch nog wat afspreken met vriendinnen en zeker huishoudelijke dingen. Ik zie wel hoe het allemaal loopt, heb veel pijn en weinig slaap gehad afgelopen dagen.

----------


## Agnes574

Gister héél vriendelijke technieker geweest om 14u15 .. gezellig nog effe bakje koffie gedronken samen wat hij waardeerde  :Wink: .
Veel moeten bellen gister voor vanalles en nog wat...
Dierenartse gesproken; vanavond om meds voor Biki en do foto's maken van dat pootje!
Vandaag naar de kapper; lekker stuk af!! Ga genieten van dat gepruts aan m'n haar  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Daarna nog wat in de tuin wat mezebollen en nootjesslingers ophangen voor de vogels.. Ze hebben juist 2kg voer in bakken (die ze kennen) gekregen > de plantenbakken aan het tuinhuis zijn in de winter voederbakken voor de vogels = kat-onvriendelijk, dus goed voor de vogeltjes  :Wink: 
Morgen naar de huisartse,
Do foto's Biki en s'avonds Aqua-gym (heb die verplaatst van ma nr do voor deze keer, was gister té moe!),
Vrijdag hoop ik te rusten en zaterdag m'n aqua kuisen!!

Voel me vrolijk vandaag en redelijk goed... ga daar van genieten!!

Dikke knuffel voor iedereen en een fijne dag!!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> hahahaa alleen nog afwachten of je het krijgt van HA......
> zat nog ff te denken..................als dat ene middel niet bij jullie te verkrijgen is, dan ga je toch met recept naar een NL apotheek.
> jouw arts moet ervan weten want het staat gewoon in het medicijnboek/computer


Heb er goede hoop op... huisartse haalt altijd alles uit de kast voor me om me te kunnen helpen ... ze weet dat ik geen misbruik maak van m'n meds  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik ga dus eerst maar foto-aanvraag voor m'n knie ter sprake brengen en gewicht... pas daarna het slapen; als ze hoort wat ik de laatste week genomen heb valt ze steil achterover, want dat verwacht ze absoluut niet van mij  :Big Grin: 

Ik laat je weten hoe het gegaan is en wat we gaan proberen of verderzetten  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 
Dikke knuffel lieverd, XXXXXXXXXXXXX Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Nou fijn dat het een vriendelijke technieker was  :Smile: 
Hopelijk werken de meds voor Biki en krijg je do gelijk uitslag van foto's!
Geniet lekker van dat gepruts in je haar!
Super dat je ook bolletjes voor de vogels ophangt, doen wij ook  :Wink: 
Succes bij de huisartse morgen en do bij aquagym!
Ik hoop dat je verder lekker kan rusten!

Vandaag douchen, wasmachine draaien, quiche maken en sporten.

----------


## dotito

Wat ik vandaag nog ga doen ik weer een dagje genieten.Heb daarstraks al alles gedaan (vaat/keuken op orde gezet).Heb mijn buffetkast ook gesorteerd nu ik even geen last heb van mijn pols moet ik er van profiteren.Moest gebeuren hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): al het gerief stond nog in de hobbykamer ben nu zeer blij  :Big Grin: dat alles weer netjes op orde is  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ben erg moe in mn hoofd, eigenlijk wel logisch heb een paar weken heel veel gedaan, tja........teveel prikkels gehad.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat alle huishoudelijke taken zijn gedaan en dat je je buffetkast gesorteerd hebt  :Smile: 
Zou ook blij zijn als alles weer netjes op orde is, is een voldaan gevoel!
Geniet er lekker van!

@ Sietske,
Rust lekker uit lieverd!

Vandaag wat huishoudelijke dingen gedaan en voor mc bezig.
Morgen meelopen op school  :Big Grin: 
Vrijdag tot zondag ga ik op de 3 katten, cavia, 2 parkieten en hond van de buurvrouw passen, ze kwam net vragen of ik dat wel wou doen  :Smile:

----------


## fc339044

hoi dotito,zaterdag wandelen met vrouw in het park,onderweg iets gaan drinken of ijsje eten,dan thuiskomen,eten en lekker genieten voor de houtkachel waar het veel warmer is dan buiten.groetjes nog

----------


## Agnes574

> ben erg moe in mn hoofd, eigenlijk wel logisch heb een paar weken heel veel gedaan, tja........teveel prikkels gehad.


Tsja,
Je hebt wss véél te veel voor mij gedaan lieverd  :Big Grin: , rust maar lekker uit!!
Ik hoop dat je je snel weer wat beter voelt!!

Vandaag naar de huisartse geweest waar ik bijzonder tevreden buiten kwam (met name dankzij de vele moeite die Sietske voor me gedaan heeft en de tips die ze me heeft gegeven!!).
Het rijden naar huis was een ramp!!!
Max 40km/u ... heb er ipv 35min een uur én half over gedaan... zéér vermoeiend!!

Morgen met Woef naar de dierenartse voor foto's.. ik hou m'n hart vast!!!!
S'middags met schoonma wat gaan shoppen (ze krijgt maandag weer uitslag ivm haar tumorwaarden, dus die loopt op van de zenuwen!)
S'avonds naar de aqua-gym (ma was ik te slecht)...

Vrijdag kruip ik in m'n zetel en doe ik niets,nada,noppes!!!!
Zal de rust kunnen gebruiken!!

Zaterdag ga ik m'n 400liter aqua helemaal schoonmaken ... pfff, zal moe en kapot zijn daarna en er komt nog bezoek ook...

Zondag wil ik een slaap/rust/tv-dag  :Wink: 

Hou 't warm iedereen!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> Wat ik vandaag nog ga doen ik weer een dagje genieten.Heb daarstraks al alles gedaan (vaat/keuken op orde gezet).Heb mijn buffetkast ook gesorteerd nu ik even geen last heb van mijn pols moet ik er van profiteren.Moest gebeuren hé al het gerief stond nog in de hobbykamer ben nu zeer blij dat alles weer netjes op orde is


Geniet lekker Do!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

vndg. kussens maken met dochter voor zetels , pouletten in -pull-bloes-naaien , heb geen schouders :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): alles zakt af, zekers fijne stof . 

verder genieten van ons huis -binnen blijven . :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044,
Geniet lekker van de wandeling in het park!
Een ijsje met dit weer lijkt me alleen wel koud  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat het bij de huisartse naar tevredenheid ging!  :Smile: 
Ja het is glad op de weg en druk dus voorzichtigheid is wel zo veilig  :Wink:  Gelukkig ben je heelhuids thuis gekomen!
Succes en sterkte vandaag bij de dierenartse!
Geniet vrijdag en zondag lekker van je geplande rustdag en succes met zaterdag de aqua schoonmaken!

@ Suske,
Succes met kussens maken en pouletten in pull/blouse naaien! Wel gezellig dat je dochter komt helpen!

Vandaag ga ik meelopen bij vaken van SP op het Windesheim in Zwolle  :Smile: 
Morgenvroeg thuis wat opruimen want om 3uur komt er een vrouw van het UWV hier praten met paps, broertje en mij over werk of opleiding voor mijn broertje.
Van vrijdag tot zondag pas ik op de dieren van de buuf, har hond komt dan 2 nachtjes hier logeren  :Smile:  En zaterdag wil ik echt sporten, maarja zie wel of ik daar de kracht voor vind...

----------


## dotito

@fc339044,

Veel plezier met u wandeling en geniet van de buitenlucht en 's avonds aan vuurtje aan de kachel.

@Aggie,

Thanks  :Wink: 

Vandaag word het hier een rustig dagje, badje nemen met alles erop en eraan.En een wandeling maken mijn dagelijks ritueel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@Suske,

Geniet van u huisje  :Smile: 

@Luuss,

Ben zo blij dat mijn buffetkast er staat en gesorteerd is  :Big Grin: 
Hopelijk is het wat meegevallen op shool?

Liefs Do 


@Sietske,

Hopelijk is u hoofd vandaag niet zo druk.

----------


## dotito

Zodra ga ik even mijn wandeling maken en wat kleine boodschappen doen.Moet er van profiteren nu de pijn dragelijk is.Moet ook nog iets gaan halen voor vanavond in de supermart.Voor de rest word het verder een rustige dag/weekend.

Fijn weekend voor iedereen  :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:  

Liefs Do xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## sietske763

@do,
was weer erg druk in mn hoofd, heb maar ff een seroquel geslikt, heeft tnt nog prima geholpen.

ben vandaag voor de laatste keer bij psych geweest, afscheid genomen omdat hij met pensioen gaat.
ik ga nu naar HA als er wat veranderingen zijn, hij heeft mij een veilig gevoel gegeven door HA op te bellen en te zeggen wat ik allemaal geslikt heb om te kunnen functioneren dus ook wat ruimte in med. wisseling wat ik af en toe ff nodig heb.
hij was mn 7e psych, niet voor niets natuurlijk..........ik was wel een beetje verdrietig met dit afscheidsgesprek.
maar moest wel ff glimlachen toen hij mij vertelde dat ik 1 van zn leukste patienten was en dat hij erg om mij gelachen heeft in die 14 jaar
hij heeft mij dus al die tijd laten sparen want hij wist het wel, dat ik dat deed
dus door hem heb ik een giga apotheek.
wat een geweldige man!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja erg fijn dat iets wat je graag wou maar eerst niet kon eindelijk gebeurd is!
Het is me heel goed bevallen op school, zie "vandaag voel ik me"  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 
Succes met de wandeling en boodschappen doen, kleed je lekker warm aan en doe voorzichtig! Geniet lekker van je rustige avond/weekend!

@ Sietske,
Jammer dat je psych met pensioen is, kan me voortellen dat je wat verdrietig bent omdat je met hem veel gedeeld hebt en een goed gevoel had bji hm!
Fijn dat je psych overleg met je HA heeft gehad!
Hopelijk neemt de drukte in je hoofd wat af en voel je je weer rustiger!

Vandaag opgeruimd samen met mijn broertje, gesprek met pap + broertje + jobcoach gehad over werk/toekomst van mn broertje ging wel goed, heavy slaapt nu lekker op mijn schoot, pap slaapt, broertje is boven dus lekker rustig. Buuf heeft cadeautjes gekregen voor verjaardag en sleutels plus instructies afgegeven. Zometeen maar even andere diertjes verzorgen dan voor mijn eigen lieve vogel en dan een lekkere wandeling in de kou maken  :Smile:  Owja kwam nog een vroegere vriend tegen in de bus naar huis vandaag die was mn buschauffeur dus leuk bijgekletst  :Smile: 
Vanavond behalve voor de diertjes zorgen niet zoveel meer doen.
Morgen eerst met de oppashond wandelen en dan sporten en rest van het weekend lekker met de hond wandelen en voor de diertjes zorgen en verder rustig aan doen!

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag lenscontrole afspraak maken, schooldingen regelen, kijken naar verzekeringen, afwasmachine en wasmachine draaien, lekker uitgebreid douchen, Heavy is eruit en verder op MC.
Morgen lekker zwemmen/sauna.
Woensdag naar mn mam.
Donderdag datgene doen waar ik vandaag niet aan toe kom (alles op zn tijd  :Wink: ) en huishoudelijke dingen en dan 's avonds hopelijk weer eens bodypumpen...
Zaterdagochtend bodypumpen hoop ik en van t weekend naar mijn nicht haar verjaardag.

----------


## fc339044

hoi luuss0404,wat heb jij een druk leven,houden zo en geniet daarvan,daar nog wat ontspanning bij en een beter leven kan men toch niet wensen.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Fc339044,
Sjah je moet jezelf ook een beetje bezig houden he, anders geraak je verveelt  :Wink:  Maar scheelt dat ik zoveel lieve mensen ken waar ik dingen mee kan doen, er is altijd wel iets in het huishouden te doen (dat krijg je met mannen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) of hier op MC en voor mijn vogeltje wil ik altijd zorgen  :Wink: 
Heb jij lekker gewandeld van het weekend in het park?

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,wandeling in park was heel gezellig,min puntje,het was berenkoud.gelukkig is in het park een taverne waar wij een kom warme soep konden bestellen.het is zeker een leuke dag geweest.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044,
Fijn dat de wandeling in het park leuk was  :Smile: 
Ja het was zeker koud buiten, maar wel fijn dat je kon opwarmen in een taverne!

----------


## Suske'52

-vand. man gepoest ( hij had 10/10 ) ha ha ... vdav. weg met vrienden ..... 

-ZAT. morgen komt dochter en kleindochter na het zwemmen ontbijten  :Smile:  dan krijgen we de verhalen te horen van voorbijgaande week ,kleind. zit in eerste studiejaar . S'avonds met jongste dochter en haar man, buiten de deur gaan eten ...... 


-zond. als ik mij goed voel ,gaan we een wandeling in stad doen .  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister een slaapbankje gekocht.. we hebben al een hoeksalon, maar met dat bankje erbij hebben we een U-vorm (woonkamer is daar zéker groot genoeg voor!!).
Waarom een slaapbankje?? Ik wou dat 'huisbed' in de living wég!! Dat doet me iedere keer denken aan 'jaja, ik ben ziek' en dat was ik grondig beu!!
Ook ist voor ons normaal geworden; dat bed in de living, maar voor bezoekers is dat meestal een vreemd zicht...
Nu kan ik een U-living creëren én met het bankje een kwartslag te draaien maak ik er in een paar seconden een 2-persoons/lounge-bed van!! Heerlijk voor de winter; samen liggend voor de tv en/of open haard!!
SUPERBLIJ mee; Ma of di kunnen we 't gaan halen (was op bestelling)!!
Zal daarna wel 's foto's zetten van bank/bed in m'n albums  :Wink: !!

Straks met schoonmoeders 'buiten'... wil kijken voor een gilet, naar de zoomart (dieren),blokker (vr paar vergeten kerstversieringen) en naar een leuk winkeltje met prachtige kettingen,oorbellen en eventueel armband  :Big Grin: .
Ik weet weer wat te doen en heb er zin in!!!

Hééééél fijn weekeind iedereen!!!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Ag

----------


## gossie

Wat kerstmarkten afgaan, voor leuke ideeen. :Wink:

----------


## fc339044

aan Suske52,morgen komen kleinkinderen aan hun brommer werken in mijn garage.moet ik bijzijn anders is mijn garage een puinhoop.maar voor het plezier ik er aan heb is me dat waard.zondag infodag reisburo,daarna nog een wandeling als het niet regent.groetjes nog

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag even wezen shoppen. Vanavond samen met vriendlief film kijken, en morgen eigenlijk verjaardag van mn neefje, maar heb het zo druk met school dat ik wss de hele dag aan t huiswerk zit!

----------


## Agnes574

Zaterdag naar grote vismeeting geweest en in de frituur en hier thuis nog wat verder gefeest met een bende en nu alles weer opgeruimd en rust!!!
Morgen 's vree lang uitslapen en dan met de kerstboom aan de slag!!

----------


## christel1

Dit weekend heeft mijn ventje van 2 halve laptops 1 goeie gemaakt, wel wat werk aan gehad maar het is toch gelukt. Nu heb ik een lappie hier en een lappie thuis, scheelt weer wat in gewicht als ik naar hier kom. Na de wandeling vrijdag heb ik de woefkes in het bad mogen steken. Deze morgen zijn we naar de markt geweest en ja natuurlijk, terug badtime voor de honden, nogal goed dat ik bij zoomart-maxizoo een grote bus shampoo had gekocht voor onze twee zwartzakjes (sorry voor het taalgebruik). Deze nacht heel goed geslapen. Vandaag gaan we niets meer doen, we zijn moe, dat wordt een dagje tv kijken, tussen de wandelingen met de honden door en misschien ook nog de wasbeurten....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ik hoop dat het gezellig was allemaal!

@ Agnes,
Een slaapbank is ook erg fijn en handig!
Hopelijk was het winkelen met je schoonma gezellig en heb je alles kunnen kopen wat je nodig was!
Leuk dat de vismeeting en het feestje leuk waren en dat je huis weer opgeruimd is!
Succes en veel plezier met kerstboom versieren!

@ Gossie,
Ja leuk he die kerstmarkten!
In Amsterdam aan de bloemsingel (of bloemensingel) heb je 1 winkeltje die het hele jaar door kerstversieringen heeft  :Wink: 

@ Fc339044,
Hopelijk is je garage geen puinzooi geworden en hebben de kleinkids hun brommer gemaakt!
Veel plezier op infodag reisburo en met wandelen!

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je kerstinkomen al gedaan zijn en dat het leuk was bij vriendlief! Gefeliciteerd met je neefje Succes met huiswerk maken!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je ventje van 2 laptops 1 goed werkende heeft gemaakt zodat jij niet je eigen laptop steeds mee hoeft te slapen  :Smile: 
Ghehe hadden je woefkes zich zo misdragen?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hopelijk kan je lekker uitrusten!

Vandaag ga ik uitrusten en Heavy zit bij mij. Pap is naar braderie en broertje zou vandaag Heavy's kooi schoonmaken.
Morgen even chiropractor bellen want zoals ik me de hele afgelopen week voelde kan echt niet langer en verder met schooldingen regelen...

----------


## christel1

@Luus, ja mijn ventje is echt ne krak wat computers betreft. Het waren 2 acers en daar heeft hij dus 1 goeie van gemaakt. 
Bah de honden hadden zich niet echt misdragen maar met dit regenweer van de laatste tijd ligt het overal vuil, dus moeten ze altijd het bad in als ze thuiskomen, Marc zijn hond die springt al zelf in het bad als hij vindt dat hij vuil is, wel een proper manneken zelle, gelijk zijne pa. 
Hopelijk kan je snel bij de chiropractor terecht (foto's meenemen als je hem niet ken, anders beginnen ze er niet aan) want pijn lijden is echt niet leuk

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja is echt vies weer, wel grappig dat de hond van Marc zelf in bad springt, meeste honden doen dat niet  :Wink: 
Ja ik hoop ook dat ik snel bij een chiropractor terecht kan, maar foto's meenemen wordt lastig, volgens alle foto's en onderzoeken van vroeger is er niks mis met mij. Vorige chiropractor stopte ermee en wat hij deed verminderde altijd mijn pijn, maar huidige huisarts vind dat ik mij aanstel en het 'tussen mijn oren zit' dus dan maar zelf chiropractor regelen en zelf volle bedrag betalen, want kon van de week weer niet op mijn benen staan, kon niet slapen en was misselijk van de pijn...en als ik naar school wil etc dan moet ik toch wel heen kunnen en zoals van de week kon ik niks zonder hulp...

----------


## christel1

@Luus, Hebben ze al eens een ct-scan met contrast van je rug genomen ? Dit is wel met ziekenhuisopname want je moet daarna 24u platliggen. Het onderzoek op zich is wel pijnlijk want ze moeten vloeistof gaan inspuiten in je ruggemerg en dat geeft wel een heel pijnlijke druk, ondertussen nemen ze dan foto's. Daarna verplicht 24 u platte rust, niet gezellig om te eten of te plassen en je moet veel cola drinken om de contrast vloeistof af te breken. Bij mij zijn hierdoor meerdere problemen in mijn onderrug en nek vastgesteld die ze niet konden zien op foto of MRI. Wat voor een domme huisarts heb jij eigenlijk, rugpijn zit niet tussen de oren. Ja en bij jullie kan je niet kiezen wie je neemt als HA. 
Ha en de woefkes zijn na hun middagwandeling weer het bad ingesprongen/ingetild (de mijnen is nogal ne luirik daarin).....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ik heb een domme huisarts die door vele medische fouten onder toezicht staat. Ik mag wel veranderen van huisarts, maar dan moet er wel een huisarts zijn die patienten aanneemt en alle huisartsen in de buurt zijn overvol dus nemen geen nieuwe aan en die verder weg zijn willen mij niet aannemen omdat ze wettelijk in spoed geval binnen 15 of 20 min bij mij moeten zijn en dat kan niet  :Frown: 
Pff ik weet niet of ik zo'n onderzoek gehad heb, heb al sinds mijn 11e geen onderzoeken meer gehad omdat er toch nooit wat uit kwam en het alleen maaar erg veel geld kost, maar mijn huidige huisarts verwijst mij toch niet door. Dus maandag de chiropractor bellen en kijken of ik daar zonder verwijzing terecht kan (had op internet gelezen dat je zo naar de chiropractor kan maar dat niet alle chiropractoren mensen zonder verwijzing behandelen), misschien dat ik van daruit verder kom...

----------


## Agnes574

Kerstboom versieren en rest van kerstversiering ... zal niet zoveel zijn als vorig jaar... toen had ik vééls te veel versieringen overal; dit jaar enkel kerstboom en aan de veranda een guirlande... en wat kerstbeeldjes her en der  :Wink: .

Luuss,
Sterkte met dat huisarts gedoe... lijkt me écht niet fijn!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

@ Agnes,

Bij ons tolt de kWh meter er al weer behoorlijk op los.

Morgen met Jarno naar zijn 3e kart les. Donderdag vieren we zijn 11e verjaardag. Vrijdag Kerstborrel op de zaak, dus dat wordt fietsen.... Zaterdag beginnen met het aanleggen van de databekabeling voor ons media center. Zondag groot feest voor alle vrienden familie en bekenden voor Jarno's verjaardag. Dan nog 4 daagjes werken en heb ik een weekje vrij.

----------


## fc339044

aan Agnes574,morgen wat eten maken(weet nog niet wat)zondag naar verjaardag feestje van mijn zwager 65 jaar op een passagiersboot in maastricht met rondvaart ,en hopenlijk niet te laat thuiskomen want dan moet ik nog 100 km terug naar huis.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Have fun met de kerstboom en kerstversieringen plaatsen  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
Leuk dat Enrico op kart les zit  :Smile:  Alvast gefeliciteerd met zijn verjaardag! Have fun bij de kerstborrel, succes met aanleggen databekabeling voor media center en hopelijk een leuke dag zondag!
Fijn dat je dan nog maar 4 dagen hoeft te werken en dan vrij bent!

@ Fc339044,
Hopelijk maak je vandaag iets lekkers!
Veel plezier met verjaardag zwager en rondvaarttocht! Hopelijk wordt het niet te laat!

Vandaag wasmachine draaien, afwasmachine draaien, beetje opruimen, dingen regelen voor studiefinanciering/ov, vanaaf naar oude huis voor spulletjes op te halen.
Morgen naar gemeentehuis en naar de opticien voor lens/oog controle.
Vrijdag ga ik met een vriend naar het Stripmuseum in Groningen.

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,vandaag wordt het spaghetti met gehaktballen.groetjes nog.

----------


## Ronald68

@ Luus,

Het is Jarno en niet Enrico, Enrico geeft alleen maar om voetballen.

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, mijn kinderen mochten kiezen uit alle sporten, behalve voetbal.... ik sta niet graag in de kou buiten te kijken terwijls ze elkaars benen kapotshotten, ze zijn dan maar gaan turnen en judo gaan doen maar ik kan me nog goed herinneren hoe dikwijls ik met de ene of de andere op spoed heb gezeten ...... Heel vaak dus

----------


## Ronald68

@Christel,
Enrico heeft naast voetballen ook aan judo gedaan. Maar heeft gekozen voor voetballen. Hij is keeper en heeft een bril overigens. Hij is dan ook vriend van Hans. Jarno heeft alles gedaan wat er maar te doen is. Karten was altijd al een droom van hem, dus vandaaf dat er maar even in de buidel getast hebben.
Ik ben eind augustus ook met Jarno in Stavelot te vinden. We gaan naar de F1. Daar heb ik al heel veel zin in.

----------


## christel1

Ah F1 vind ik wel leuk, we hebben ooit eens in Malmedy op weekend gezeten en het team van Mac Laren was daar, natuurlijk niet de piloten maar de crew, hebben heel veel gelachen en gedronken..... en ook gezongen en gedanst, dat was echt een topweekend.
Ja judo is natuurlijk iets anders dan voetbal en als hij fan is van Hans Anders veronderstel ik.... dat is ook altijd een duur grapje (hier wacht ik altijd op de promoties). Karten is hier ook wel bijzonder duur maar ja als ze hun zinnen daarop gezet hebben is het moeilijk nee zeggen voor de ouders. Turnen en judo zijn hier nog betaalbare sporten, Free is er moeten mee ophouden door een knieblessure (voorste kruisband afgescheurd in een wedstrijd, niet mooi om te zien). Hij ging juist zijn examen doen voor bruine gordel, mag maar eerst op 15.... nu mag hij geen contactsporten meer doen maar er zit zoveel energie in dat ik denk als hij in februari niet meer in ploegen werkt dat hij toch weer zal beginnen. Ik zou het graag hebben want dat pc gedoe werkt soms wel op mijn zenuwen, en nu kan hij zelf naar de wedstrijden en trainingen rijden, probleem is natuurlijk altijd "gaat hij nog thuis geraken"..... Hij is in zijn club eens judoka van het jaar geweest en in het dorp sportbelofte van het jaar, dat was helemaal niet slecht dus....

----------


## Suske'52

gisteren naar kerstfeest geweest van jongste dochter haar werk , ze werkt in een verzorgingstehuis , de bedoeling is, de inkomsten vd- verkoop geschenkartikelen dienen om met de minderbedeelde een uitstap te kunnen doen. :Smile:  zodus een goed doel en ik weet dat het goed besteed wordt ..... :Smile:  

vnd. naar de kiné-boodschappen -en verder genieten :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Fc339044,
Lekker hoor!

@ Ronald,
 :Embarrassment:  Heb niet goed gelezen, moet maar weer meer slapen  :Embarrassment: 
Dus Jarno wordt de coureur en Enrico de voetballer  :Wink: 
Leuk zeg dat je met Jarno naar f1 gaat!

@ Christel,
Ach bij elke sport zijn er wel blessures hoor  :Wink: 
Zou fijn zijn als Free iets anders vind om zijn energie in kwijt te kunnen!

@ Suske,
Leuk dat je bent meegeweest naar kerstfeest op je dochters werk  :Smile: 
Hopelijk viel het mee bij de kine!

Planning liep beetje anders, gister huishoudelijke dingen gedaan.
Vandaag naar dorp gelopen, was gemeentehuis dicht net als de komende 1,5 week en net zoals de afgelopen keren, dikke pret  :Confused:  kan ik nog ene diploma niet regelen. Toen naar de opticien die mij vertelde dat ik littekentjes in mijn rechteroog heb dus mocht ik geen lenzen in, maar ik kan niet tegen een bril dus gaf hij mij een nieuw soort lenzen mee en moet ik volgende week donderdag terug komen voor controle en in de tussentijd zoveel mogelijk mijn bril op  :Frown:  Daarna voer voor Heavy gekocht, geshopt bij de action en andere winkels. Daarna door naar de ib-groep/DUO, blijkt dat als ik OV en stufi wil dat het een lening wordt omdat ik mijn opleiding niet klaar heb in aug2012. Ik had navraag gedaan over bestaande en afgeloste leningen, blijkt dat die dombo's van alles zijn kwijtgeraakt wat ik heb ingeleverd  :Mad:  en ik dus door hun domiteiten meer moest terugbetalen dan hoorde  :Mad:  Naja toch maar geregeld dat lening terugbetalen stopgezet wordt als ik weer studie doe en dat ik geen stufi krijg maar wel OV. Als ik namelijk elke dag treinkaartje koop ben ik 29,00 kwijt en als ik maandkaart voor trein koop 360 eu terwijl als ik OV lening terugbetaal mij dat 80-100 eu per maand kost aan terugbetalen, dus dan maar wel OV en geen stufi. Voor diploma's konden ze niks doen, niet inscannen ofzo in hun systeem, moest ik toch eecht met HBO regelen, nou prima. Daarna naar oude huuis gegaan, broer van mijn ex was thuis dus ff gekletst en benodigde papieren gepakt, hij ging sporten, dus nog even langs een vriend geweest en nu weer thuis.
Morgen denk ik langs school om alle papieren te brengen, voor er iets kwijtraakt of het niet op tijd aankomt en kan ik gelijk even vragen naar stage en boeken en dan naar stripmuseum.

----------


## Suske'52

@  :Smile:  LUUSS, jij hebt nu toch geen geluk hé , hoelang duurt dit nu al 't is altijd toch iets hé met die paperassen  :Confused: ..... hopelijk vinden ze het morgen terug ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Bij mijn dochters kerstmarkt steekt het altijd tof ineen , heb een paar dikke leesboeken (4) op de kop getikt vr. een prijsje , man was minder gelukkig want ik heb kasten vol met boeken ( ik kan voort tot mijn 99 jaar ) ook maken ze fijne wenskaarten heel speciale ....  :Big Grin:  kine vordert wel, maar ben toch telkenmaal ongezond ervan , mag nu sinds 2 tal weken maar éénmaal per week gaan, het vraagt teveel van me.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ach mijn hele leven gaat dat al zo  :Confused:  Maar ben vandaag naar school geweest en heb alles daar goed geregeld  :Smile:  De papieren die ik bij IBgroep/DUO heb ingeleverd destijds vinden ze niet meer terug dus krijg ik ook geen teveel betaald geld terug stelletje *piep*  :Mad:  
Ja die speciale wenskaarten zijn mooi, zelfgemaakt  :Smile:  Fijn dat het bij de kine wel vordert, maar snap heel goed dat het teveel van je vraagt! Rust lekker uit en pak er een leuk boek bij  :Wink: 

Vandaag deed internet het niet, inmiddels weer wel maar zal wel af en aan zo blijven, want soms ziet de pc de netwerkkaart voor het internet niet.... daarna met Christiaan naar Zwolle gegaan voor school regelen, in Groningen bij stripmuseum geweest, wat ggegeten, nog eventjes geshopt en ben net weer thuis. Vandaag verder lekker rusten denk ik. Morgenvroeg wil ik sporten en morgenavond wil ik uit, want moet nog vest wisselen en een vriendin viert morgenavond haar verjaardag...

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,

Ik wens jou heel veel succes en sterkte met jouw dingen.

Van het weekend ga ik Kerststukken maken.

----------


## Suske'52

@ :Smile:  Luuss,ach luuss ik ken dat, heb ook in mijn jonge leven hard moeten knokken om te staan waar ik nu sta , geef de moed niet op meid ...... na regen komt zonneschijn ... geloof me maar  :Wink: heb andere mensen vroeger gekend en die hadden geen verantwoordelijkheidgevoel en die kwamen er vlotter dan ik  :Confused:  maar ik zit verder in mijn leven dan hun nu,zodus het heeft zijn vruchten gebracht , je lot zeker ...... aan wat het kwam weet niet .... :EEK!: zodus geef niet op .....knuffel ..... :Embarrassment:  Suske  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Bedankt  :Smile: 
Veel plezier met het maken van kerststukken!  :Big Grin: 

@ Suske,
Ik geef niet op hoor, blijf knokken, zie inderdaad veel mensen van mijn leeftijd die alles in hun schoot geworpen krijgen, maar geeft me veel voldoening als ik dingen ondanks vele tegenslagen toch zelf voor elkaar krijg  :Wink:  :Smile: 

Vandaag toch maar niet wezen sporten, kon mijn bed lichamelijk gezien niet uitkomen, naja dan maar morgenavond  :Smile:  Heavy heeft halve dag bij mij geslapen, heb was opgehangen en ga vanavond even de stad in.

----------


## Ronald68

@Luus,

Ik heb ook niet gelopen dit weekeinde. Ligt nog al wat sneeuw hiero. Met een beetje geluk komt er in ieder geval niet veel bij.

Morgen lekker werken....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Ja sneeuw en gladheid zijn niet handig als je wil hardlopen...
Is het allemaal gelukt met bekabelen media center en was verjaardag en kerstborrel leuk?

Donderdag op controle bij de opticien en 's avonds bandjes kijken in de stad, zaterdag 1e kerstdag naar vriendin en zondag 2e kerstdag komt een vriend hier met mij en paps gourmetten/fonduen  :Smile:  Verder wat huishoudelijke dingen enzoveel mogelijk rusten...

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk vandaag met m'n Biki-woef naar de orthopedisch chirurg ... zodat we de oorzaak van haar pijn vinden en er iets aan gedaan kan worden!!
Verder deze week in het huishouden 'rommelen', zodat ik de week tussen kerst en nieuwjaar 'vrij-af / vakantie' heb!!

Ook hoop ik nog 's op de kerstmarkt in Gent te geraken... er zijn er nu 2; één op St.Pietersplein (met kermis, kraampjes en ijspiste) en de gebruikelijke op St.Baafsplein ...
2 uitjes wil ik daarvan maken ... maar dan moeten de wegen wél berijdbaar en veilig zijn  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss,
Al m'n kerstversiering is gedaan  :Big Grin:  ... minder als vorig jaar, maar zéker even mooi :Wink: .
Zal binnenkort weer 's foto's in m'n album zetten  :Smile: 
Xx Ag .... sterkte met de oogjes!!!!

----------


## fc339044

aan,Luuss0404,rondvaarttocht met verjaardag zwager was super tof,terug naar huis komen was tegengevallen 3uur gereden over 100 km,was gestrooid van maastricht tot grens belgie,moest dan op spekgladde wegen verder tot 25km voor antwerpen,was thuis om 2uur deze nacht.morgen aanhangwagen brandhout halen,daarna eten maken(weet nog niet wat)groetjes nog.

----------


## Agnes574

Vanmiddag als het goed is eindelijk naar de dierenarts en specialist ivm Biki... ik heb de zemels (zenuwen) ervan...!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Sterkte vandaag bij de dierenarts en specialist met Biki!
Hopelijk lukt het te 'rommelen' in huishouden deze week zodat je volgende week echt 'vakantie' hebt!
Zou leuk zijn als het veilig genoeg is om naar de kerstmarkten te gaan, klinkt erg leuk in elk geval!
Less is more zeggen ze wel eens  :Wink: 

@ Fc339044,
Fijn dat de rondvaart super tof was  :Big Grin: 
Wel jammer dat de terugreis zo lang duurde en het overal zo glad was dus uitkijken geblazen!
Hopelijk hoef je vandaag niet tever voor brandhout te rijden! Heb je een open haard?

Gister heb ik de woonkamer gestoft, doekje over alles heen gehaald en gestofzogen. Was opgeruimd, 2 wasmachines gedraaid en was opgehangen voor te drogen, afwasmachine ingeruimd + gedraaid + uitgepakt, boodschappen gedaan, de trap van beneden naar boven gestofzogen en doekje over de leuningen gehaald. Verder lekker rustig aan gedaan en heerlijk uitgebreid gedoucht. Lekker in slaap gevallen met de geur van vanille (wierrookje, heb toch geen gordijn die in de brand kan vliegen  :Wink: )
Vandaag heb ik Heavy eruit gehaald, dus die zit nu lekker op mijn schouder. Plan is om mijn kamer op te ruimen en boven te stofzuigen, ik zie wel wat daar van komt nu Heavy bij mij zit  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Dames-heer(ren) fijne feesten , niet te dronken ....... en geniet ervan ..denk aan jullie ..... :Wink:  

vertrekken morgen voor een paar dagen ...tot volgende week ...... :Smile:  

grtjs Suske :Big Grin:

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,heb een houtkachel als bijverwarming huis (bekom hout gratis),verder je mail te hebben gelezen ben jij wel een bezige bij,daar hou ik wel van.jullie hebben ook een meer verschillende menu als bij ons,maar zeker zo goed als bij ons lijkt mij.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Fijne dagen kerstdagen en eveel plezier met je dagen weg!

@ fc339044,
Gratis hout is altijd goed  :Smile:  En zo'n houtkacheltje heeft ook wel iets romantisch en hoef je niet steeds te laten vegen  :Smile: 
Ja ik ben het liefst ergens mee bezig in plaats van stil te zitten, maar soms heb ik teveel gedaan waardoor ik een dag ofzo bi moet komen en meestal zit mijn lieve vogeltje dan bij mij  :Smile: 

Gister heb ik weinig gedaan, Heavy lag meerendeel van de tijd bij mij te slapen.
Vandaag ben ik helemaal alleen, mijn broertje is filmmarathon Lord Of The Rings extended edition aan het houden en mijn pap heeft kerstetentje.
Ik ga dus lekker hard muziek opzetten en mijn kamer ga ik zo opruimen en schoonmaken!

----------


## Agnes574

.. zo min mogelijk!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Neem jij lekker je rust en zorg goed voor jezelf en voor je woefkes!

Vandaag mijn slaapkamer opruimen/schoonmaken en boven stofzuigen. Morgen naar de opticien en daarna zwemmen/sauna, misschien 's avonds nog bandjes kijken. Vrijdag verder met boven opruimen en met mijn paps het dorp in voor boodschappen. Zaterdag naar mijn beste vriendin om daar met vrienden kerst te vieren. Zondag met mijn paps en een goede vriend van mij gourmetten en fonduen. Mijn pap heeft volgende week vakantie  :Smile:

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,lekker harde muziek en kamer opruimen lijkt me wel tof.ben wel een beetje gezond jaloers op jou werklust steeds,heb zowat zelfde instelling,maar ben beperkt door rugproblemen.groetjes nog.

----------


## fc339044

aan Agnes574,vandaag kadootjes zoeken voor kerstmis.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044,
Ik ben ook wel beperkt in wat ik kan doen, maar probeer steeds te doen wat ik kan en als iets me niet lukt of ik iets niet kan dan komt het een andere dag wel  :Wink: 
Wel fijn dat ik nu mijn eigen muziek aan kan hebben zonder dat pap of broertje vraagt of er niet eindelijk iets anders op kan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Heb was opgeruimd van eergister, ben mijn plakboek en mijn administratie en lekkere receptenboek aan het bijwerken (overal in mijn slaakamer lagen papieren etc), beddegoed is verschoond, doe lekker rustig aan  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

@Luus,

De kerst borrel was super gezellig allen begon het te sneeuwen dus was het koud op de fiets. Daarom de hele week al weer met de auto, veels te glad hiero. De data bekabeling heb ik uitgesteld tot aan de 3e kerstdag Had zaterdag een beetje hoofdpijn  :Wink:  en zondag was er feest hier. Jarno heeft vandaag zijn laatste Karetles gehad en is geslaagd. Hij krijgt een echte diploma.

Als je nog wat opruim zin overhoud ben je hier van harte welkom hoor, kun je de 3 koters het even leren.

Moegen nog een dagje werken maar dan begint de vakantie. Vrijdag bij mijn moeder haar Ziggo zooi aansluiten en dan maar hopen dat het allemaal werkt. Zaterdag en zondag kerstdag vieren. Met op de eerste de verplichte bezoekjes en de 2e lekker wokken bij PlazA6. Derde kerstdag de van Henk tot Henk loop lopen. Kunnen de xtra calorieen er weer af.

----------


## fc339044

aan Ronald68,geniet maar van het feesten en lekker eten.exstra calorieen geen probleem,het is maar tijdelijk met die dagen.groetjes nog.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag ga ik lekker mijn verjaardag vieren met mijn ventje en de woefjes en zondag doen we het thuis nog eens over met de kinderen en worden de pakjes open gemaakt....

----------


## Ronald68

Christel, Van harte.

----------


## gossie

Proficiat Christel met je geboortedag

een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Leuk dat de kerstborrel geslaagd was  :Smile:  Databekabeling kan idd 3e kerstdag ook wel  :Wink: 
Als Jarno zoveel kartlessen heeft gehad krijgt hij een diploma? Das echt leuk!
Hopelijk werkt de ziggo zooi bij je moeder gelijk, anders is ze onbereikbaar tot na kerst  :Confused: 
Succes met de verplichte bezoekjes en veel plezier morgen met uit eten gaan!

@ Fc339044,
Fijne kerstdagen! Je zal wel een dag met de kleinkids zijn of niet?!

@ Christel,
Hopelijk was het leuk je verjaardag vieren met je ventje en de woefkes! Nog gefeliciteerd!
Veel plezier zondag met de kids!

Vandaag is Heavy eruit, die maffe vogel sliep net in mn paps muts  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  vanmiddag naar mijn beste vriendin daar eten.
Morgen komt een goede vriend van me hier en gaan we met pap lekker gourmetten, filmpje kijken, muziek luisteren etc.
Maandag vast puinzooi opruimen, maar wel samen met paps want die is vrij  :Smile: 
Dan dinsdag verjaardag beste vriendin en donderdag missch naar de bios.

----------


## fc339044

aan Christel/1,toffe verjaardag gewenst christel,(mischien te laat laat,maar kom juist thuis)groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

Gister heerlijk gegeten met beste vriendinnen en goede vriend, lekker gegourmet, film gekeken en spelletje gedaan en thuisgebracht  :Smile: 
Vandaag heeft Heavy lekker bij mij geslapen terwijl ik film keek, daarna kwam een goede vriend, leuk bijgekletst en heerlik gegourmet. Afwamachine ingepakt, gedraaid en zo uitpakken.
Mijn broertje komt morgen weer thuis en dan gaan we weer gourmetten want er is genoeg over  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en was draaien.
Dinsdag op verjaardag en bij een goede vriend logeren en dan woensdag bios, donderdag naar andere goede vriend daar eten en die gaat mijn haartjes knippen en dan vrijdag is het alweer oudjaarsdag, tijd vliegt voorbij  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,kleinkinderen waren erbij met kerstmis vieren bij bijna ganse famillie,was super tof.heb ook gelezen dat jij het weer lekker druk hebt gehad,veel plezier met alles.vandaag met vrouw naar shoppingcenter voor geschenkjes met nieuwjaar,vind ik tof,behalve schoppingcenter duurt mij te lang.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044,
Gezellig dat de ganse familie bij elkaar was  :Smile: 
Ja ik heb het ook gezellig druk gehad, is de tijd van het jaar he  :Wink: 
Succes bij shoppingcenter voor nieuwjaars geschenken te vinden!

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,bedankt,maar wij hebben niet alles gevonden en gaan vandaag verder zoeken.groetjes nog.

----------


## sietske763

alleen toilet schoonmaken verder helemaal niets....zit nog zo lekker in de feestdagen stemming,
partner is ook hele week nog vrij dus echt heerlijk hier!

----------


## Suske'52

inkopen doen voor 1 jan.( kinderen) en daarna alles bakken ....dan vriezer in, (de morgen zelf 1jan oven in ,)zo heeft man minder werk op de dag zelf ..... :Wink:  juist de broodjes bakken , dan ruikt ons huis ernaar , kinderen kunnen er zo van genieten ....zeggen altijd; doet ons aan onze kindertijd denken  :Big Grin:  en moeder fier als een gieter ...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044,
Hopelijk vinden jullie vandaag dan de rest, shopze  :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat partner hele week vakantie heeft, geniet ervan!

@ Suske,
Succes met boodschappen doen en veel plezier met bakken  :Wink: 

Vandaag douchen, pasfoto laten maken voor OVkaart, laatste kaartjes op de bus doen, cadeautje voor beste vriendin kopen, eten bij een goede vriend en dan op verjaardag, dan bij goede vriend logeren om morgen naar kerstplaza te gaan  :Smile:

----------


## fc339044

aan Sietske763,geniet er maar van het zijn toch de laatste dagen van het jaar.daarna komen er toch weer 12 maanden waar je nog genoeg kan doen.groetjes nog.

----------


## dotito

Morgen hier weer naar de kliniek (fysische geneeskunde) uitslag NMR bekijken, ben benieuwd?
Hoop dat ik weer de revalidatie (David Back) kan doen, heeft mij vorig jaar ook geholpen.

----------


## Suske'52

@do :Smile:  ,hopelijk goed nieuws ......en resultaat :Smile:  

vnd.kine.... om 16.30 u  :Frown:  Morgen uitstap nr stad met echtgenoot (hopelijk geen schoenen )lekker uit eten.....1 jan. druk druk......kinderen- kleinkinderen komen dat is wel druk ieder wil zijn woordje placeren .....en op tijd en stond word er eens geroepen nu is het mijne toer ...ha ha gezellig wel ...

----------


## fc339044

aan Suske'52,veel leuks met de feestdagen gewenst.ook met de gezellige drukte met de kleinkinderen,heb ervaring daarmee(het mooiste wat er is)groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat je positief nieuws hebt gekregen!

@ Suske,
Hopelijk viel het mee bij de kine en ben je vandaag niet met schoenen terug gekomen  :Wink:  Geniet lekker van het uit eten gaan, veel plezier met de kids en kleinkids en rust zondag maar goed uit van alle drukte!

@ fc339044,
Ik neem aan dat je je kids en kleinkids deze dagen ook ziet, dus geniet er lekker van  :Wink: 

Het leek gisteravond al oudjaarsavond met al dat siervuurwerk in de lucht  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en gaat al de hele dag zo met voornamelijk rotjes en vuurpijlen maar sinds het donker is ook siervuurwerk in de lucht... Zal wat worden als ik nog wel de stad in ga vanaaf... morgen bijkomen en zondag missch naar de Hortus...

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,kids en kleinkids zijn inderdaad geweest en rest van de famillie,was een gezellige drukte.hebben dan ook kadootjes kunnen geven waar we ons in shopping rot hebben achter gezocht.groetjes nog.(ook nog beste wensen voor 2011 aan allle ontspannings-kletshoek deelnemers)

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044,
Gezellig dat de hele familie er was en leuk dat jullie voor iedereen een kadootje hadden!

----------


## Agnes574

Rusten ... al krijg ik constant commentaar daarover... ik heb CVS ja!!!!
Ik word doodmoe van partner die zichzelf verveelt en zich dan maar op mij gaat af reageren!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GGGGGGGGGGGGGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Gelukkig gaat hij morgen weer aan het werk; de vroege >> weet hij ook weer 's een beetje wat 'moe-zijn' is ..al is dat dan moe-zijn voor een gezonde mens!!

Een vriendin van mij noemt rusten 'horizontaliseren' .. vind ik wel een goede en leuke  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

rust maar lekker uit meiss, jij weet wat je voelt...
en idd mannen kunnen erg irritant zijn!

----------


## christel1

Ik heb er hier ook ene die momenteel irritant is... ik voel met je mee Aggie en die zit te zagen en te kankeren over van alles en nog wat..... dus ik voel me helemaal niet happy en blij.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Vervelend dat je partner zijn verveeltheid op jou afreageerd, gelukkig maar dat hij morgen weer moet werken en dan weer afleiding heeft!
Ik snap heel goed dat je moet uitrusten, zeker omdat je naast je normale CVS moeheid ook veel zorgen en je eigen pijnen hebt waardoor je ook meer uitput bent nu!

@ Christel,
Hopelijk komt ook jou partner weer snel bij zinnen!
Sterkte!

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Hij heeft me daarnet een smsje gestuurd om zich te verontschuldigen dat hij zo lastig was dit weekend.... 
Heb hem een mail gestuurd met alles wat me op het hart ligt en wat me bezig houdt.... ik zal wel zien wat hij terug stuurt, heb zin om het een tijdje wat kalmer aan te doen, wat afstand te nemen en dan zien of het nog verder kan of niet.....

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, mannen he.... soms kan je ze zo achter het behang plakken eigenlijk. Als ex-cvser weet ik heel goed hoe je je voelt. En soms heb je eens een betere dat dat je meer kunt maar het gevolg is dat je het de dag daarna moet bekopen en dat je niets meer kan maar dat is voor veel mensen moeilijk te begrijpen. En ja als je CVS hebt, niemand ziet dan aan jou, je kan je optutten en eens weg gaan maar niemand begrijpt hoeveel energie dat dit vreet aan jou, behalve de mensen die het ook hebben en deze dagen zullen wel extra druk geweest zijn voor jou. 
Rust maar goed uit deze week, doseer je krachten en laat ventlief maar zagen, dat doe ik ook op dit moment....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Toch lief dat hij zijn verontschuldigingen heeft aangeboden  :Smile: 
Hopelijk kwam jou mail goed bij hem aan...

Vandaag langs een vriend, morgen dingen regelen en huishouden en sporten, donderdag zwemmen/sauna met beste vriendin nog voor haar verjaardag, zondag stadjermarkt. Verder krijg ik hopelijk bericht van school over boekenlijst en beetje uitrusten.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
zal wel zien of hij deze avond online komt op msn, anders zal mijn mail wel in het verkeerde keelgat geschoten zijn...

----------


## Agnes574

Haha, ik heb zondag ook een zéér uitgebreid gesprek gehad met partner ... ik wilde er al mee stoppen!! Maar; we geven het nog één kans en we zien wel wat dat geeft.. anders lekker terug naar NL  :Wink:  ... Ik ben daar niet zo emo in; alleen wonen is ook heerlijk  :Big Grin: 
Maar als het werkt ist saampjes ook leuk, dus we zien wel hé ...  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Christel,
Mannen zijn vlug op hun teentjes getrapt en als je dan ineens alles eruit gooit slaan ze dicht of gaan ze in de verdediging... is mijn ervaring !
Sterkte, hopelijk vat hij je mail goed op en leert hij ervan!!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

> rust maar lekker uit meiss, jij weet wat je voelt...
> en idd mannen kunnen erg irritant zijn!


Thanks lieverd ... ga ik doen ook!!!
Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: @ ag -christel.....ach mannen ... je zou ze op tijd eens naar de maan eens moeten sturen, dat zeg ik tegen de mijne, maar daar komen ze dan weer terug van hé .... van pluto niet ...... :Big Grin:  

En als zij iets mankeren..... owee....hier moet ik ook op tijd en stond aangeven het is genoeg BASTA .... ik stop ermee ....want alles lijkt zo vanzelfsprekend.... Man moest vndg. 2 kilo gehakt in kleine balletjes rollen vd. soep , amaai het was precies of ik hem een ganse dag afgebeuld hem .... :Confused:  :Big Grin: vroeger deed ik dat elke week 15 liter soep + balletjes rollen ...... 

Op tijd, een dag inbouwen voor jou alleen om batterijen op te laden , ( mannen doen dit toch ook ) vroeger kon ik dat ook moeilijker, met ouder worden doe ik dat zeker - zonder schuldgevoel ......als ik zeg stop is het stop ......man moet zich er maar bij neerleggen, ik heb maar één leven ....dit is ook niet zomaar gebeurd .....na vele jaren zeuren ...want ja ,wij vrouwen zeuren , :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): zeggen mannen .... :Wink: zij hebben een gebruiks aanwijzing nodig ....en op herhaling zetten ... :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Man ligt nu te snurken ....hij is doodop ...hi hi ...vrouwen zijn het sterke geslacht niet de mannen ....Mannen op het forum ....IK BEN GEEN MANNEN HAATSTER ....Absoluut niet ....mannen behouden hun jongensstreken.... dat kan mij vertederen ... :Smile: wij vrouwen nemen alles te ernstig ;wij zouden meer de boel laten zoals hij is.... mannen doen dit ook ...... 

Ik ga deze( grote jongen  :Smile: ) maar eens wakker maken en afbeulen....hij gaat frietjes bakken  :Wink:  ha ha ....ach smakelijke frietjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

> Haha, ik heb zondag ook een zéér uitgebreid gesprek gehad met partner ... ik wilde er al mee stoppen!! Maar; we geven het nog één kans en we zien wel wat dat geeft.. anders lekker terug naar NL  ... Ik ben daar niet zo emo in; alleen wonen is ook heerlijk 
> Maar als het werkt ist saampjes ook leuk, dus we zien wel hé ...


tjee ag, is het echt zo serieus?
sterkte!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Hopelijk kwam hij gister op msn!

@ Agnes,
Goed dat je een zeer uitgebreid gesprek hebt gehad met partner! 
Ik hoop dat deze kans goed uitwerkt! Sterkte!
Sjah mijn ervaring is ook dat meeste mannen niet zo goed met emoties zijn en dan als je je eens echt goed uit raken ze in de war met als gevolg verdedigen of dichtklappen...

Gister pasfoto's wezen maken en bij een vriend gegeten.
Vandaag brief voor OVkaart en bank op de post doen, afwasmachine inruimen en draaien, was opruimen, was draaien als dat kan en dan ophangen, beetje opruimen verder in huis. Vanavond lekker eten koken en dan sporten is de planning.

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Goed gesproken lieverd! Is nu niet dat ik te klagen heb van mijn ventje, maar ik heb toch ook wel op al die jaren eens af en toe op tafel moeten slaan  :Big Grin: .

En een schuldgevoel moeten we zeker niet hebben, al hoewel ik dat vroeger ook wel had in mijn eerste huwelijk, maar nu is dat gewoon tegenover gestelde. Ik doe gewoon waar ik zin in heb, onze mannen doen toch ook, of niet soms?

@Luuss,

De uitslag van de NMR was niet zo goed, voor het in mensentaal te zeggen ik zit vol artrose(slytage) ter hoogte van staartbeentje vandaar ook die constante/knagende pijn als ik ga zitten. En dan ook nog die discus bulging L4 L5. Ze kunnen er nl weinig aan doen, ja pijnmedicatie, maar opereren gaat niet. Zolang er geen zenuw gekneld zit doen ze dat niet. Het enige dat wat helpt is revalidatie, en daar ben ik nu mee gestart. Kijk op zich vind ik dat niet erg dat ik daar mee sukkel, maar ik vraag mijn eigen af of ik vroeg of laat wel zonder pijnmedicatie kan, en dat betwijfel ik. Ach als we nu klagen of niet we moeten er toch beste van maken.

Liefs Do

----------


## Ronald68

> @Agnes, mannen he.... soms kan je ze zo achter het behang plakken eigenlijk.


Thanx,
Komt dat ff goed uit dat ik dat nu weet, ga zaterdag maar weer aan de klus, thuis, maar het behang klaar maken van de gang laat ik maar achter wegen, voordat ik weg gemoffeld wordt.
Ik ga ook de auto maar eens wassen, hij slaat helemaal wit uit van de pekel, en dat kan niet goed zijn.

----------


## fc339044

aan dotito,heb hetzelfde artrose probleem,docters hebben mij aangeraden zoveel mogelijk verschillende houdingen aan te nemen.bv,afwisselend,zit ten,wandelen,lichte werkzaamheden,maar nooit lang dezelfde bezigheid.als ik s'avonds in bed lig heb ik niets pijn meer,maar als ik wakker wordt ben ik blij dat ik uit bed kan van de pijn.na een half uurtje wordt het veel beter.hopelijk wordt het bij u niet veel erger.bij mij in ieder geval niet,en ik heb het al zeker 20 jaar.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Vervelend dat je artrose hebt, maar nu weet je in elk geval wel waar de pijn vandaan komt... hopelijk helpt een combinatie van pijnstillers en revalidatie om het niet te doen verslechteren en misschien heb je wat aan het advies van fc...

@ Ronald,
Ach we willen soms allemaal wel eens iemand achter het behang plakken toch  :Wink: 
Hopelijk kom je deze week een beetje goed door, maar niet teveel klussen he dan lig je langer in de lappenmand met je gekneusde ribben!

@ Fc,
Afwisseling van houding is sowieso wel goed, anders wordt elk mens een plank  :Wink: 
Vervelend is dat als je veel pijn hebt bij het opstaan, maar wel fijn dat het in de loop van de ochtend minder wordt...

Ik heb vandaag 1 afwasmachine ingeruimd/gedraaid/uitgeruimd, was opgeruimd en 2 wasmachines gedraaid en opgehangen en troep in de woonkamer/keuken weggegooit. Daarna op zolder bezig geweest, 2 kasten die middenin de ruimte stonden tegen de wand aan gezet, broertje had laatst 2 van die plastic opbergdozen gekocht dus die naar zolder gebracht en daar spullen van paps en broertje in gedaan die overal lagen, verder gekeken wat weg kan en wat niet.... we hebben vorig jaar al heel veel naar kringloopwinkel gedaan of in zo'n grote container maar jeetje wat een hoop troep hebben we nog zeg  :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Morgen maar weer verder...

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,nog steeds die geweldige werklust zie ik,houden zo,ben daar gezond jaloers op,maar ben daarvoor beperk met rugklachten.vandaag gaan wij nog boodschappen doen en verder nog wat eten maken.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044,
Hopelijk is het gelukt met de boodschappen en hebben jullie lekker gegeten!
Ja de werklust is er wel hoor, ben zelf ook wat beperkter dan leeftijdsgenoten, maar ik hou ook niet van stilzitten dus doe rustig aan en als ik teveel doe dan kan ik ook een dag minder of niks...

Gister verder gegaan op zolder, in de kelder en in gangkastje met opruimen/weggooien/ordenen en ik heb mijn paps een klein beetje geholpen met fietsen maken, hij had met mijn fiets lekke band gekregen en die band zat aan het wiel geroest  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Heavy was er gezellig uit en die is ook mee geweest naar zolder.
Vandaag maar even was opruimen en verder op zolder, dan is de zolder bijna helemaal opgeruimd  :Big Grin:  Heavy slaapt nu lekker bij mij. Ik zou eigenlijk zwemmen/sauna met beste vriendin maar die heeft afgezegd  :Frown:

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,boodschappen en eten gelukt,eten was gabakken aardappelen,gestoofde paprika met gebraden kippenbouten.spijtig dat je zwemmen niet is doorgegaan want ontspanning is ook belangrijk,je moet niet altijd werken,een kikker springt ook niet altijd zei mijn opa zaliger.maar toch als je nog een hoop werk hebt moet het toch hoe dan ook gebeuren.groetjes nog.

----------


## christel1

Dit weekend ga ik voornamelijk "slapen", het is kwart na drie in de morgen en heb nog geen oog dicht gedaan..... zal straks de eerste trein naar Brussel nemen naar mijn ventje, rond 5 uur, de woefkes uitlaten en in bed kruipen voor een paar uur....

----------


## Agnes574

Daar ga ik me helemaal bij aansluiten Christel!!
Ik wens je veel lekkere, gezellige rust!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ fc339044,
Fijn dat het gelukt is en het eten klinkt lekker!
Ja ik vond het ook jammer dat zwemmen/sauna niet doorging was wel toe aan ontspanning, dus heb gister maar rustig aan gedaan, enkel de was opgeruimd  :Wink:  Alle dagen hard werken is ook niet goed en zeker niet voor mijn rug, maar daar weet jij alles van...

@ Christel,
Hopelijk lukt het te rusten en te slapen!

@ Agnes,
Rust lekker uit!

Gister op was opruimen na weinig gedaan dus rust genomen. Vandaag is Heavy er weer uit dus die ligt bij mij te slapen, hier wat bijlezen en reageren en dan verder geen idee.
Morgen verder in huis met opruimen en zondag met pap naar de stadjersmarkt kijken voor lp's, boeken etc  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Geef heavy aub een dikke knuff van me!!

Do, Christel en ieder die het nodig heeft; sterkte en rust goed uit!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Heavy slaapt elk moment dat ik stil zit lekker in mijn schoot, soms lijkt hij net een babytje  :Wink:  Die knuffel zal ik hem geven hoor, merkt hij nu niks van want hij slaapt erg diep...

----------


## sietske763

zit al vanaf 8.00 uur te wachten op een pakketje, dus onderhand verveel ik me dood en ze willen het bij de buren niet afleveren, dus kan niet weg.
ik neem maar een ritalin dan ga ik tenminste een beetje poetsen.

----------


## dotito

Ik zit te wachten op mijn ma, die hier dadelijk kan zijn. Voor de rest ga ik het in weekend rustig aan doen ventje, moet werken dus heb kot voor mij alleen.

----------


## Suske'52

vnd. opgeruimd.....kasten herschikt ....morgenavd. naar kerstboomverbranding . 

zondag- nr. de receptie stadhuis burgemeester  :Smile:  en na-mdg vriendin komt op bezoek ...bijpraten tijd tekort  :Big Grin:  met hapjes en bubbels ..... :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ luuss  :Smile:  jij bent momenteel nogal een drukke bezige BIJ  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  overdoe je maar niet , want je krijgt anders de terugbots .... :Wink:   :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Hopelijk heb je niet voor niks op het pakje gewacht!

@ Do,
Leuk dat je ma bij je komt  :Smile: 
Lekker dat je van het weekend kan rusten, maar je zal je ventje vast missen...

@ Suske,
Ja soms is dat nodig he kasten herschikken  :Wink: 
Veel plezier met bijkletsen!  :Smile: 
Ik heb de terugbotsing al ervaren, vandaar ook dat ik gister en vandaag rustig aan heb gedaan...

Morgen foto's inplakken heb een fotoalbum en plakkers gekocht  :Smile:  Verder wat rustiger aan doen, amaar wel beetje opruimen in mijn kamer.
Zondag met mijn paps naar de stadjermarkt, lekker patatjes eten en rondsnuffelen naar lp's en boeken ~^_^~
Woensdag zwemmen/sauna, verder rustig weekje hoop ik...

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond nieuwjaren met familie vriend en morgen rusten!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk was het nieuwjaren gezellig! 

Vandaag zou ik met pap en broertje naar de stadjersmarkt, helaas heb ik zoveel pijn in mijn rug/heup dat ik niet meekon, dus pap en broertje zijn samen heen gegaan en Heavy ligt nu bij mij te slapen...
Dinsdag 1 februari en donderdag 3 februari heb ik verplichte kennismaking op school, ik heb gister post gekregen daarover en over welke boeken ik nodig ben. Dus zal internet afstruinen naar hoe ik goedkoper aan mijn boeken kan komen dan via de boekenwinkel op de campus.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Sterkte met je rug, en op tijd rusten hé!
Moet wel zeggen dat het deze keer best gezellig was dat mijn ma op bezoek kwam. 

Vandaag word het hier een rustig dagje.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Bedankt, komt wel goed  :Wink: 
Fijn dat het best gezellig was met je ma  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Voila; net terug van de winkel had niet veel meer in huis, en mijn ventje heeft de late dus moest ik wel naar de winkel.
Heb zonet mijn witloof gemaakt, en de aardappelen geschild, als hij dan thuis komt om 20.00u van zijn werk kunnen we eten.
Ben daarnet naar de winkel geweest zonder mijn cady, had dat beter niet gedaan(voel mijn rug niet meer). Denk altijd ga niet veel meenemen, maar als ik dan aan de kassa kom puilt mijn zak uit.
Ben altijd is blij dat ik is een dagje niet moet koken.
Voor de rest word hier vanavond een rustige avond.

----------


## sietske763

t wordt voor mij een drukke dag/dagen
vandaag komt thuishulp dus we gaan hiet de tent poetsen pffffffffffffffffffff
t ergste wat er is, maar heb al wat ritalin ingenomen dus straks ben ik op turbo stand,
onvoorstelbaar..............als ik die pilletjes neem gaat alles vanzelf.
morgen komen de kids om 7.30 uur nog ff gezellig met zn allen eten en koffiedrinken.
tja en dan..............ben zo gelukkig!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Toch uit voorzorg maar je cady meenemen in het vervolg  :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
Succes met de tent poetsen...
Leuk dat jullie morgenvroeg met de kids gaan ontbijten  :Big Grin:  Heel veel plezier en een mooie en onvergetelijke dag gewenst!

Ik ben al een paar dagen niet vooruit te branden of te motiveren door gebrek aan slaap, maar ik zorg elke dag met alle liefde voor Heavy... gister afwasmachine ingeruimd en gedraaid, vandaag maar eens de was doen...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag naar de revalidatie geweest pff...wat voel ik me slecht. Was zo zwaar deze keer dat ik er echt misselijk van werd.
Vanavond word het hier wat tv kijken.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zoooo vanmorgen heb ik lichtjes gesport...vanmiddag ging mijn afspraak niet door, dus dacht er over om even weg te gaan met een vriend van verderop...( overkant vd straat) maar het zeikte van de regen dus had ik geen zin meer om mijn huis uit te gaan...ik ben moe en heb een stijve rug van het ziten achter de pc, af en toe loop ik er even bij weg....een kwaal die ik al heel lang heb...Fibromalgie....zei de huisarts...ach lang geleden zei een Duitse arts tegen mij dat ik een vorm van Reuma heb, dus niets is mij vreemd, maar de pijn went nooit eerlijk gezegd  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar daar weten jùllie alles van nu ik jullie iets langer begin te kennen...op dit moment bedenk ik dat de hond uit moet, en dat ik eens de keuken in ga duiken om te zien wat ik wil eten...ik bedenk het èèn en soms eet ik dan toch weer wat anders...handig als je alleen woont... :Big Grin:  ik pas mij aan bij hoe ik mij voel....moet kunnen....
vanavond doe ik niets meer, ik ga wat zappen voor de tv of misshien nog even achter de pc...ik mijmer over 2 mensen die belangrijk voor mij zijn geweest,vandaag zijn er 2 jarigen...een ex vriend waarvan de relatie in mei vorig jaar stilzwijgend overging in een soort vriendschap, en een vriendin die op een schip woont en waar ik veel dingen meemaakte zoals het aanhoren bij een dokter dat ze kanker heeft/had en een overdosis medicijnen innemen en ik zat later in een ziekenhuis met haar zoon om te zien of alles goed kwam...er was zoveel ellende dat ik mij inmiddels beschermd hebt en afstand heb genomen van sommige mensen...ik heb getracht alle hulp te geven aan beiden maar het lijkt nooit genoeg...ik ging er langzaam aan kapot....ja een mens mag toch wat meemaken in zijn leven nietwaar? het is niet saai maar ik wordt er wel eens heel moe van...ik ga dus "nu" maar de hond uitlaten en straks maar eens een fles wijn opentrekken....Proosten op een blijmoedige dag voor Sietske morgen, en het liefst met minder regen....fijne avond allen....soms is het fijn om even wat van je af te schrijven... doegie...Liefs Elisa.... och ja....Beterschap voor Agnes..... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Morgen gaan we allemaal virtuele bubbels drinken op Sietske haar geluk.... lopen we vanaf 9 uur al dronken rond

----------


## Sylvia93

Mijn weekend gaat geheel in het teken staan van leren leren en nog meer leren. Morgenmiddag ga ik na mijn bioexamen even een middagje rust nemen zonder te leren, maar de rest van het weekend wordt het weer flink blokken. Helaas dus geen leuk weekend in het vooruitzicht!

@ Bar,

Was het morgen al zover dat je gaat trouwen? Oh jee wat is het snel gegaan in de tussentijd! Heel veel plezier op je grote dag!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: joehoe....ja wat een leuk idee, ik doe meeeee...virtuele bubbels drinken, ( op Sietske) jippie.... :Stick Out Tongue:  lijkt mij zo gaaf om te trouwen... :Wink: 
ik ga wèl ff proosten/toasten op de bruid en bruidegom straks nadat ik de hond heb uitgelaten, maar ik kan de moed nog niet vinden want het zeikt wederom de lucht uit...hihi bah...òòk goed voor het hart zullen we maar zeggen! Proost Christel...gezellig weekend meid....toedeloe...

Sylvia: ik lees dat je hèèl veel moet studeren het weekend....brrrrrrrrrrr Sterkte ermee en tussendoor een luchtje scheppen hè? Groeten....

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisabeth :Smile: spijtig dat het zo ver is ,want ik zou komen mee toasten  :Wink:  op de gezondheid en geluk van bruid en bruidegom  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  :Big Grin:  dat ze nog lang van elkaar mogen genieten .... :Smile:  

-pas thuis van kine , pfffff..... :Confused:  -morgenvroeg ontbijten naar gewoonte met dochter -(schoon)zoon -kleindochter. :Smile:  's avonds naar een nieuwjaarsconcert ...zalig.. :Wink:  relaxen...genieten ... :Big Grin:  :Smile:  

-zondag komt vriendin op koffieklets....... :Wink: ook relaxen  :Wink: ieder een fijn weekend  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  suske

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  mijn glaasje staat hier naast mij en het smaakt .... :Wink: gezondheid  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

@Sil, bedenk dat de meeste belgische studenten, hogeschool en univ nu ook in hun blok zitten, dus ze zijn solidair met je, ook mijn dochter, die heeft woensdag haar eerste examen en het moeilijkste dacht ik maar weet niet meer wat..... en haar neefjes zitten ook in den blok.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
He vervelend dat je je misselijk voelde na de revalidatie! Hopelijk voel je je inmiddels weer wat beter en merk je snel verbetering van het revalideren! 

@ Elisabeth,
Goed dat je lichtjes gesport hebt  :Smile:  Het is echt geen weer om lekker buiten te wandelen of te zijn  :Frown:  Vervelend dat je moe bent en een stijve rug hebt, hopelijk betert het! Lekker is dat he om zelf te bepalen wat je gaat eten en op het laatst dat nog kan wijzigen, ik mis dat soms wel hoor...
Ja soms moet je (even) afstand nemen en jezelf voorop plaatsen!
Geniet van de wijn!  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Haha das wel een beetje vroeg  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Heel veel succes en sterkte met het leren! 

@ Suske,
Hopelijk heb je ondanks je bezoek aan de kine genoeg energie!
Leuk zeg dat je dochter, schoonzoon en kleinkinderen vandaag kwamen ontbijten, doen jullie dat elke week? Veel plezier bij het nieuwjaarsconcert en geniet morgen van het gezelschap van een vriendin!

Vannacht bij een vriend gelogeerd waar ik goed en lekker geslapen heb  :Smile:  Lekker rustig aan wakker geworden, ontbeten en gedoucht en toen heeft hij me thuisgebracht. Thuisgekomen bijgekletst met pap, daarna kwam broertje van bed af en Heavy ligt nu lekker bij me te slapen als een roosje. Ik doe lekker rustig aan verder!

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,leuk dat je van deze dag genoten hebt,waarschijnlijk mogen die dagen nog komen.vandaag met oudste kleinkid autos gaan kijken.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044,
Ja wat goede nachtrust en rustig aan doen wel niet kan betekenen  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 
Leuk zeg dat je met je oudste kleinkids mee gaat auto's kijken! Hopelijk vinden jullie een leuke goede auto die niet te duur is!

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,leuke autos vinden geen punt,maar wel keiduur.moeten het toch nog eens goed bekijken en nog wat verder zoeken.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

aan fc339044,
Ja leuke auto's vinden is geen punt, maar moet wel betaalbaar zijn in verzekering en benzine/diesel kosten en onderhoud... Hopelijk vinden jullie iets!

----------


## Suske'52

Vndg. even bekomen .... :Wink: ik heb van donderdag tot gisteren van 's morgens tot 's avonds bezoek gehad ,het was hier precies opendeurdag ...... :Frown: morgen boodschappen doen en wat shoppen ,eens rond kijken voor nog koopjes .....wie weet .... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier een rustdag, voel me nog steeds slecht van de revalidatie pff... :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Hoe was het nieuwjaarsconcert en bezoek van vriendin?
Wel gezellig dat iedereen bij jullie kam, maar kan me voorstellen dat het veel energie kostte dus doe lekker rustig aan vandaag!

@ Do,
He vervelend dat je je nog steeds slecht voelt van de revalidatie! Hopelijk voel je je vlug beter!

Vandaag afwasmachine uitruimen, hier wat opruimen, was draaien en dat was het wel.
Morgen verder opruimen als dat vandaag niet lukt en dan morgenavond bij een vriend eten en filmpje kijken en dan woensdag zwemmen/sauna.

----------


## Suske'52

Lieve Luuss  :Smile: , het lijkt bij jou ook rustig momenteel ...... :Smile:  ben je aan het aftellen voor febr. school  :Wink:  heavy zit hem goed in zijn pluimpjes??

 :Smile:  sorry, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hoor heb bericht van 15-01 over het hoofd gezien ..... ja ontbijten doen we elke zaterdagochtend met hun , kleindochter komt hier in de stad zwemmen en nadien langs hier .....dan blijven ze tot een 12.00 +- , of ..... het gebeurt dat de andere kinderen thuis komen en dan blijft iedereen plakken :Wink:  ieder heeft een sleutel vd. deur, ze komen en gaan wanneer het hun past ...zijn we afwezig ( dan hebben ze pech ,wij leven ook ons eigen leven ..... :Wink:  ze nemen wel eerst een koffie bij moeder met alles d'er op en aan en gaan dan verder ....ieder komt en gaat hier zonder verplichting en kapsones ..... :Wink:  PLEZANT.. :Smile:  

Zo gebeurd er hier wel elke dag iets ....kine ja ...dat is wel wat anders  :Confused: bekken maakt hij los en een 2 tal uur nadien zit het terug vast  :EEK!:  krijg enorm problemen bij voor te stappen ..stilstaan -zitten :Confused: weet niet meer wat er gaat gebeuren,op mijn rug, de plaatsen waar hij behandelt waren deze keer, dagen nadien gezwollen en pijnlijk ....ik weet het vd. moment even niet ...... :Confused: grtjs suske ..knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Leuk dat jullie elke zaterdagochtend ontbijten  :Smile: 
Handig dat alle kinderen een sleutel hebben!
Ja het is volgens mij nooit saai bij jullie met de kinderen en kleinkinderen, vrienden en vriendinnen en het carnaval  :Wink: 
He vervelend dat de kine maar een 2tal uren werkt voor een losser bekken en dat je de laatste keer gezwollen en pijnlijk terugkwam!  :Frown:  Ja lastig is dat als je lichaam niet mee wil werken zoals je wil/hoopt! Kan je geen andere behandeling krijgen bij een chiropractor, acupuncturist, shiatzu therapeut of iets dergelijks wat langer helpt?
Veel warmte en wat beweging is wel goed, dus misschien dat er iets in de buurt is waar je kan zwemmen/sauna? Want ondanks dat ik pijn heb knap ik daar wel altijdvan op...

Ja hier is het vrij rustig momenteel  :Smile: 
Pap heeft zijn motor weer aan de praat gekregen maar wil er nog niet op rijden, iets over olie verversen en banden oppompen. 
Mijn broertje heeft nog geen uitslag van het hartfilmpje, maar gaat wel elke ochtend naar zijn uitkeringswerk en dinsdag en donderdagmiddag naar zijn vrijwilligerswerk.
Heavy zit zeker goed in zijn pluimpjes, hij vind het heerlijk hele dagen bij mij te zitten om zijn veertjes te poetsen en om voornamelijk slaapjes te doen. Hij is wel merkbaar oud, maar ben blij dat hij het nog steeds volhoudt ondanks alle aanvallen  :Smile: 
Ikzelf slaap eindelijk weer wat beter, dus voel ik me geestelijk ook weer goed en lichamelijk is het ook wat beter. Ik doe echter wel rustig aan, want wil geen terugval, daarbij de kelder en keuken en zolder zijn echt opgeruimd alleen pap moet op zolder nog even zijn boekenzooi en planken etc uitzoeken wat weg kan en wat niet.
Drukte komt wel weer als ik naar school ga, dan heb ik school, huiswerk, huishouden, Heavy en natuurlijk een sociaal leven en verder gaan we verder met huis/tuin opknappen... planning is dat mijn achterneef dit jaar de elektriciteit in ons huis vervangt en de meterkast herindeelt, pap en ik gaan de zolder isoleren en kijken wat nog meer geisoleerd kan worden, pap en ik gaan het plafond in de keuken eruit halen en nieuwe plafond erin zetten zodat we nog een keukenkast kunnen plaatsen want we hebben daar ruimte gebrek, ik moet mijn kamer nog verder behangvrij maken en verven, pap en broertje gaan verder met de achtertuin opnieuw betegelen, de schuur moet echt opgeruimd worden en we gaan met zijn allen verder in de tuin. Genoeg te doen dus nog, alleen veel vereist mooi weer...
Zometeen even stofzuiger door de woonkamer heen halen, pap heeft wc/hal/keuken zondag al gestofzogen en gedweild dus dat hoeft niet echt, verder even douchen en tas inpakken en dan vanavond naar een vriend om te eten, film te kijken en te slapen zodat we morgen kunnen zwemmen/sauna  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier weer een rustdag heb daar straks enkel een wasmachine ingestoken(moet ook gebeuren) en voor de rest gewoon tot rust komen.
Van weekend naar een tante geweest die ik sinds jaren door omstandigheden niet meer heb gezien.
Haar dochter was bevallen, dus ben ik haar gaan bezoeken.
Was wel best gezellig, maar doordat ze allemaal binnen rookte begon ik me daar aan te storen.
Mijn ventje heeft nl astma, en ik kan totaal niet meer tegen die rook(bah). Geef toe heb zelf ook een paar jaar gerookt, maar nooit binnenhuis.
Ik kwam toen thuis, en heb al mijn kleren moeten wassen. Ben ik blij dat ik nu een niet roker ben geworden.

Morgen normaal gezien naar de revalidatie als het me lukt.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Geniet van je rustdag!
Leuk dat je nicht is bevallen en dat jullie heen geweest zijn, maar kan me voorstellen dat het niet prettig was in de rook te zitten!
Hopelijk voel je je morgen wat beter zodat je naar de revalidatie kunt!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: wat gezellig die zoete inval van kinderen en kleinkinderen èn allen,,...heel knus en gezellig....wat eten en drinken en ieder een sleutel dat werkt het beste...fijn dat jullie zo'n goede familieband hebben, dat is bij ons thuis ook zo!!!  :Wink:  toppie/liefdevol

Luuss: als ik jou verhaal lees wordt ik doodmoe van wat er allemaal nog moet gebeuren aan het huis...het goede nieuws is dat het in het voorjaar/zomer mag gebeuren.... :Big Grin:  mooie plannen...ik hoop dat de uitslag van je broertje gauw komt....spannend....wat fijn dat je vanavond leuke dingen gaat doen...geniet er maar fijn van... :Embarrassment: 

Do: een rustdag is soms echt nodig om je lichaam een beetje tot rust te laten komen...wat akelig van al die rokers....ik ben gewend om buiten te roken bij mensen, òòk ik was mijn kleren als er ergens veel rokers zijn...het is en blijft vies, ondanks het feit dat ik 's avonds een paar sigaretten rook...maar ja dan zit ik in mijn uppie en doe het raam dan open ivm hond, èn de geur....alvast veel sterkte gewenst met de revalidatie morgen.... :Stick Out Tongue: ...pijnlijk maar als het kan dan ga je...toi toi toi meid....brrrr..

FC339044: ging je auto's kijken voor de fun? of serieus kijken...heb je al wat gezien? wel gezellig met de kinderen...ik ben dol op auto's en ik heb vorig jaar ook enige tijd gezocht naar een passende auto wat bij mijn beurs past...het moet wel betaalbaar zijn dat is een vereiste, maar des te groter is de kick als je iets vind naar je smaak....succes ermee...doegieee  :Wink: 

vanmorgen ben ik bij mijn ouders geweest want het is "mijn" dag om te zien of ik iets kan doen voor mijn ouders...en zo doet elk kind iets....er zijn er nog 4 dus dat is handig....ik had vandaag een makkie...de hulp ( poetsen) was er en ik hoefde alleen maar gezellig te babbelen en koffie te drinken...ook hèèl gezellig èn kostbaar als je ouders ouder worden en wat mankeren...je komt toch wat nader tot elkaar...
vanmiddag doe ik wat lichte klusjes in huis, ik ben nog moe dus alles in een tempo als van een slak, maar dan kom ik er òòk natuurlijk  :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne avond allemaal....Liefs Elisa

----------


## Agnes574

Wat boodschappen halen met vriend (tillen etc mag ik nog niet) en verder op het gemakske!!
Iedereen een leuke 'vandaag,morgen en volgende dagen'  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat je gezellig met je ouders hebt kunnen kletsen  :Smile: 
Hopelijk lukt het langzaam je huis beetje aan kant te maken!
Haha ja wij hebben plannen genoeg, maarja we wonen hier ook al 20 jaar en de vorige bewoners hebben ook niks gedaan dus sinds mijn moeder weg is (die had een enorm gat in haar hand) zijn we langzaamaan bezig. We hebben al rondom kozijnen vervangen, cvketel vernieuwd, mijn vorige slaapkamer heb ik gerenoveerd, de keuken en badkamer zijn compleet vernieuwd en we hebben een nieuwe schutting achter, dus langzaamaan en afhankelijk van tijd en geld proberen we het huis helemaal te renoveren, ook beter voor de gasrekening  :Wink: 
Ik heb erg genoten van de afgelopen 2 dagen  :Big Grin: 

@ Agnes,
Geniet van het winkelen, even eruit!

Planning is hier huishoudelijke dingen doen, wasje draaien, voor Heavy zorgen en zaterdagochtend sporten want dat moet toch echt weer een keer...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Elisabeth, Christel, Luuss

Thanks! Mn toetsweek is eindelijk voorbij, dus ik heb nu tot a.s. maandag vrij, dan begint school weer voor mij. Nu dus lekker even 4 daagjes niets doen.

Helaas morgenochtend tandarts, mja het is echt nodig, loop al een week met kiespijn, het komt ergens richting mijn verstandskies vandaan, dus ik ga heel erg hopen dat hij er nog niet uithoeft.. Zoiezo morgen een gaatje laten vullen.. Bah haat tandartsen, mja tis nu voor mij nog even gratis, wanneer ik 18 wordt eind van de maand kan ik zelf mn rekeningen voor de tandarts gaan ophoesten!

----------


## christel1

@Syl, blij dat ik in B woon,hier komen ze tot als je sterft tussen in tandzorg....wat een gedoe zeg dat je het zelf moet ophoesten

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat toetsweek er weer pop zit, heb je even wat meer ruimte en tijd voor andere dingen  :Smile:  Succes en sterkte voor morgen bij de tandarts!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel,

Ja voorheen was het hier in NL zo dat alles nog vergoed werdt tot je 21ste. Sinds dit jaar moet je dus al vanaf je 18e zo goed als alles zelf betalen. Mijn verzekering kost maandelijks €100,-, hierbij zal ik mijn anticonceptie zelf moeten betalen en zal maar 50-75% van de kosten van de tandarts worden vergoed, de rest zal ik zelf moeten betalen. Zoiezo zal je eerst zelf alles moeten betalen, uiteindelijk krijg je dan een klein deel terug. Tis zoiezo lastig, heb nog steeds geen bijbaan kunnen vinden, dus heb geen inkomen. Ik zal iig wel deze week mn pa moeten bellen of hij de alimentatie vanaf feb op mijn rekening wil storten, dan kan ik iig alvast wat opsparen voor mn vervolgstudie. Tis iig allemaal erg slecht geregeld in de zorg! Vooral voor iemand die er net inkomt.

@ Luuss,

Thanks knijp m nu al! Ben als de dood dat mn verstandskies eruit moet.. En aangezien ze meestal links en rechts boven en onder tegelijk doen in 2 afspraken... Ik heb enkel beide verstandskiezen onder. Dus zie het echt niet zitten om 4x naar een kaakchirurg te moeten, ben al als de dood voor de tandarts, laat staan een kaakchirurg :S Nja laten we het beste hopen!

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,

succes met je h.h. werkzaamheden en fijn om te lezen/horen dat het met Heavy goed gaat. Intussen heb ik begrepen dat het een agaponis is... Ik hoop dat ie nog lang bij jullie mag blijven.

@ Sylvia,

Ik hoop dat de toetsweek goed verlopen is? En dat je even rust mag genieten, wat minder huiswerk oftewel leren.? Meis ik hoop dat het voor spoedig gaat met je opleiding.!!!!


Morgen ga ik voor het eerst weer naar een nieuwe therapie. Ik zie/zal het weer zien. s'middags naar de kringloop.

Het weekend wil ik het liefst gaan winkelen, uitverkoop. Of het zover komt weet ik nog niet!!!!!!!!!!

Een lieve groet van Gossie XXX

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Thanks, ik hoop ook dat mn toetsen allemaal goed verlopen zijn! Ging naar mijn gevoel wel goed  :Smile: !

Pff wordt ik een halfuur voordat ik de afspraak bij de tandarts heb gebeld omdat ze een administratiefout gemaakt hebben en de afspraak dus niet door kan gaan. Geweldig, nu moet ik dus a.s. maandag tijdens mijn schoollessen. Absoluut niet blij mee..! Het is ookal de zoveelste keer dat dit gebeurd, en vind het een beetje vreemd dat ze een halfuurtje van tevoren bellen. Wij moeten een afspraak 24 uur vantevoren cancellen, anders wordt het in rekening gebracht. Logica dit  :Wink: !

Hehe en nu ga ik maar eens achter mijn konijn aan, die ligt momenteel alles te slopen in mijn slaapkamer..

----------


## christel1

@Syl, 
Ja dan is het hier in B toch anders geregeld. Mijn zoon is bij een mutualiteit/zorgkas waar je 0€ moet voor betalen per jaar. Als we bv naar de dokter gaan moeten we 25 euro betalen waarin de mutualteit voor 18 euro in tussenkomt, wij moeten ook een kleine opleg betalen dus. Maar als je veel dokterskosten heb zoals ik vorig jaar (met hospitalisatie enzo) kom je op een bepaald moment dat je niets meer moet betalen, allé je betaalt wel je factuur maar die wordt volledig tot de laatste cent terugbetaald door de mutualiteit. Ik heb wel een hospitalisatieverzekering maar ik zeg dat niet tegen de mutualiteit, dus 2 X kassa... Aangezien ik op invaliditeit sta mag ik maar max 490 euro dokterskosten hebben op een jaar, vorig jaar zat ik in september daar al over en alles werd dan netjes teruggestort op mijn rekening.... 
Mijn zoon zijn liefje heeft vorig jaar ook haar 4 wijsheidstanden moeten laten verwijderen, en zij heeft het wel in 1 keer laten doen in het ziekenhuis. Daarna zei ze me, had ik het in 2 keer moeten laten doen, dan had ik het niet meer gedaan... mijn zoon wordt 24 en is nu nog maar zijn wijsheidstanden aan het krijgen en mijn dochter is ze ook aan het krijgen (laat rijp dus).... Ik had er maar 2 en heb ze ook moeten laten verwijderen, vroeger was dat nog bij een dokter tandarts, nu zou er ook 1 uit moeten bij mij maar dat moet ook door een dokter-tandarts, waarschijnlijk in het ziekenhuis omdat ik bloedverdunners neem en een gewone tandarts mag dit dan niet doen... maar ik heb er geen pijn in, de tand is ontzenuwd, dus mag hij nog een tijdje blijven zitten voor mij...
Hopenlijk is je examenweek goed gegaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Belachelijk dat je een half uur van te voren wordt gebeld dat het niet doorgaat en zeker omdat het niet de eerste keer is!  :EEK!: 
Is idd hypocriet dat wij moeten betalen als we onverwachts niet kunnen en niet 24 uur van te voren afbellen, zouden ze eigenlijk als tandartsen ofzo te laat afbellen gratis consultkosten moeten geven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Gossie,
Bedankt, zeker fijn dat het met Heavy weer wat beter gaat, alhoewel hij vandaag een off day heeft...
Sterkte bij de nieuwe therapie, ik hoop dat het helpt en dat het goed bevalt!
Hopelijk kan je van het weekend even winkelen!

Vannacht lekker geslapen. Vandaag was opgeruimd, was gedraaid, was opgehangen, nieuwe was draait en zal ik zo ophangen. Afwasmachine ingeruimd en die moet nog draaien. Doekje over tafels, bank, stoelen etc gehaald, woonkamer, keuken en hal gestofzogen. Lekker croissaints met kaas uit de oven gehad en Heavy geholpen want die heeft een off day. 
Morgenrvoeg wil ik weer bodypumpen is echt te lang geleden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Neem nu dat je al onderweg bent naar je afspraak en je komt daar toe en er is geen kat ? Ik zou mijn vervoerskosten aanrekenen verdekkeme, niet normaal he een half uur op voorhand afbellen.... ik heb het wel al eens voorgehad bij de gyneacoloog, hing een briefje op zijn deur dat hij weggeroepen was voor een spoedbevalling, dat is iets anders natuurlijk... ben dan binnen direct een andere afspraak gaan maken en ik kon snel terecht eigenlijk. Maar een gyneacoloog is geen tandarts he... 
Gossie, doe het goed met je therapie en hopelijk kan je toch gaan shoppen dit weekend 
Luus, blijkbaar veel gedaan vandaag.... maandag ga ik thuis boven de ramen poetsen, stoor ik mijn dochter niet die beneden zit te studeren....

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  wat betreft hospitalitatieverzekering - mutualiteit terug betaling .....ik ben ook al een paar keer opgenomen en weet uit ervaring dat alles rechtstreeks wordt geregeld met verzekering, ( betaling) als thuis nog verpleging vereist is betaal ik eerst en dan met een bewijs vh. verschil ( mutualiteit- persoonlijke opleg) doorsturen naar verzekering .... maar 2x iets ontvangen ????Bij terugbetaling ....?????

----------


## christel1

@Suske, heb je een PM gestuurd om alles uit te leggen..... thuisverpleging word bij mij rechtstreeks met de mutualiteit geregeld, ik heb daar nog nooit een factuur van gezien terwijl ik toch bijna eens een jaar bijna dagelijks thuisverpleging gehad heb. Bij welke hospitalisatieverzekering ben je aangesloten ? Stuur me anders maar een PM.... 
Groetjes

----------


## christel1

wordt

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier verder niets doen, voel me nog steeds niet zo best zowel fysiek/mentaal. Gisteren zijn we even naar hulst geweest kleine wandeling gemaakt, om er even tussenuit te zijn. En even albert heiyn binnen gestapt, wat is dat een leuke winkel zeg.


Voor de rest heb ik een hele zware week achter de rug gehad, en morgen begint dan terug de revalidatie pfff.... :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ik denk dat je andere dingen aan je hoofd hebt dan ramen lappen vandaag als ik afga op afreageerhoek...

@ Do,
Fijn dat je leuk bent wezen wandelen en in de AH hebt geneusd! Hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter!

Ik heb een rustig weekend gehad mede door minder goede nachtrust en weer wat meer pijn, dus vandaag ook even rustig aan. Morgen bij een oud collega/vriend eten die ik al heel niet gezien heb dus heb er zin in  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja; leuke winkel  :Big Grin:  alé voor mij is elke winkel best leuk als ik maar kan winkelen(ha ha :Stick Out Tongue: )
'T Is dat sommige dingen in NL veel schillen in prijs, vandaar dat we af en toe in NL gaan winkelen.

Vandaag word het hier weer een rustdag bekomen van de revalidatie, en terwijl de was doen.
Verder moet in wel in de late namiddag naar de gynaecoloog, en daarna moet ik mijne wagen gaan afhalen in de garage.
Een maand geleden heeft iemand er per ongeluk tegen mijn auto gezeten, gelukkig was zij zo eerlijk van een briefje achter te laten achter mijn ruitenwisser. Dan samen met mijn ventje de wagen even laten afspuiten, want is lang geleden zo kan hij er weer al tegen.
Voor de rest word het hier een rustig weekend, ga proberen wat te gaan wandelen voor die stijfheid eruit te krijgen, en vooral te bekomen, en te genieten.

----------


## Agnes574

Geniet van jullie weekeind iedereen!!

Aardig van je 'botser' Do  :Wink: ,zo zouden ze allemaal moeten zijn!!

Ik wil morgen écht even buiten; pijn of niet!
Wil een paar winkels doen;
-blokker
-bijouteriewinkel
-juwelen-winkel Zinzi  :Wink: 
Hoop dat het lukt; moet maar  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Idd; zo zouden er meer moeten zijn, maar helaas. Is nl zo dat ik mijn wagen altijd op een en de zelfde plaats zette, en al 2 keer  :Mad: hebben ze er tegen gezeten. Nu zet ik die helemaal aan de andere kant. Dat is wel nadeel van geen eigen garage te hebben :Frown: 

Zal een kaarsje voor je branden dat je morgen naar buiten kan, zodat je wat kan gaan winkelen :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vanavond 'verjaardag' vieren. Haha ach gezellig knus klein, familie is het vergeten (op mn éne opa en oma na), zieke vrienden, maar vriendlief komt wel. Dus gezellig knus een avondje bankhangen I think!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja shoppen is idd leuk  :Smile: 
Wel netjes dat er iemand zo eerlijk was aan te geven tegen je auto aan te zijn gebotst, hopelijk heeft de garage goed werk geleverd!
Hoe was het bij de gynaecoloog?
Genieten en wandelen is je gelukt las ik in je berichtje, heerlijk he wandelen aan zee!  :Big Grin: 

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat het gelukt is die winkels af te gaan en je nodige dingen te halen!

@ Syl,
Nog gefeliciteerd! Hopelijk was het gezellig met de mensen die wel kwamen!

Vandaag pc gemaakt, was opgeruimd, wasmachine en afwasmachine draaien nu dus zo was ophangen en afwasmachine uitruimen, ben op zoek naar boeken voor school voor een redelijke prijs... Morgen naar school, moet mijn broertje maar vragen of hij treinkaartje wil kopen want ik heb mijn ovkaart niet zie afreageerhoek...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier verder rustig dagje, sevens enkel naar de weight wachters.

@Luuss,

Bij de gynaecoloog was alles in orde was gewone controle. Auto was jammer genoeg nog niet klaar, maar we hebben wel een vervangwagen gekregen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat alles in orde was bij de gynaecoloog  :Smile: 
Jammer dat jullie auto nog niet klaar was, maar wel fijn dat je een vervangwagen mee kreeg!
Geniet van het rustige dagje en succes bij de Weight Watchers!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Dank u wel  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vrijdagmiddag ben ik na een ex vriend gegaan...sinds zijn èn mijn relatie uit zijn gegaan ( met anderen) hebben we weer meer contact met elkaar en we vinden het beiden hèèl  :Big Grin:  gezellig en knus..80 km rijden zag ik tegen op maar enfin als je iets wilt ondernemen dan moet je er op af!!! dus ik in de auto gekropen, en de tom tom aangezet, zodat er iemand nog tegen mij praat...ha,ha,...Bhody in een bak achterin de auto, ( achter mij) veilig en wel en zo reden we de A28 op...diezelfde middag terwijl ik de ene kant opreed van de weg reed mijn nichtje de andere kant op....het kind was bijna verongelukt.... :Frown:  ( zie kaarsje opsteken) veilig aangekomen en zaterdag gingen we op pad naar de Kringloopwinkels....eerst in Naarden, vervolgens Amersfoort, en toen nog naar Zeist....zondag wilden we naar de Ikea toe maar helaas was het bedrijf dicht....jammer maar dat doe ik dan een andere keer....zondag hebben we hèèrlijk gewandeld in het bos met de hond....'s middags weer naar huis gereden want in het donker rijden vindt ik niet fijn en probeer altijd overdag te rijden op de snelweg wel te verstaan he, maar enfin als je graag wilt dan probeer ik het toch ondanks mijn angst hier voor...maar gelukkig was dat nu niet aan de orde...vandaag is het maandag en ik voelde mij compleet uitgeput  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar dat hindert niet want ik heb een fijn weekend gehad en daar wasik helemaal aan toe...even niet sociaal zijn en doen na anderen maar even aan mijzelf denken....gossiemikkie wat voelde dat luxe aan....ik heb ervan genoten...vanavond maar een makkelijk eten en een wijntje erbij drinken....en zo is de maandag alweer bijna voorbij....dag lieve allemaal....
Prettige avond...leuk om jullie verhalen te lezen..... :Wink:  Liefs van Elisa

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn zeg dat je zo'n leuk weekend hebt gehad! Daar was je inderdaad wel aan toe  :Wink: 
Jammer dat de Ikea dicht was, maar een wandeling in het bos is eigenlijk ook veel leuker en ontspannender  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fc339044

zondag naar vakantiesalon te antwerpen geweest,daarna lekker chinees gaan eten.groetjes

----------


## gossie

morgen, donderdag ga ik een weekje vrij nemen op het vrij.w.werk. Ik moet gewoon even bij tanken, alle omstandigheden hebben toch wel veel energie van me weggenomen. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Fc339044,
Leuk dat jullie naar een vakantiesalon zijn geweest en lekker chinees hebben gegeten!

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk helpt het weekje vrij om bij te tanken van alles en zorgt het voor nieuwe energie! Zou fijn zijn als het wat warmer en minder grijs zou zijn buiten zodat je lekker even kan wandelen!

Vandaag ga ik niet heel veel doen. Gister op school was een lange, vermoeiende en saaie dag, hopelijk is morgen een betere dag op school.
Morgen dus naar school, klas wordt dan bekend en ik krijg het lesrooster en er is tijd voor vragen en dan 's avonds wil ik sporten als dat kan ivm tijd en lichamelijk en kijken naar de vakken en wat ik daarvoor moet doen (staat op internet en kan ik pas zien als ik rooster weet en bijbehorende codes).
Dan vrijdag huishoudelijke dingen, kijken naar schooldingen/stage/bijbaan en dat was het wel.
Zaterdagochtend wil ik sporten in de ochtend en zondag is stadjersmarkt dus daar ga ik met pap heen.

----------


## dotito

Van verder niets gewoon luieren!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Plat en rustig aan door ziekjes zijn...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Geniet van je rust!

@ Agnes,
Neem je rust, beterschap!

Vandaag was en afwas doen, beetje opruimen, hopelijk antwoord krijgen van leraar/lerares over boeken die ik volgens de lijst niet moest halen maar die wel in de studiehandleiding van het vak staan  :Confused:  Even kijken naar 2 boeken die ik komende periode wel nodig ben maar nog niet heb, kijken naar lesmateriaal en beetje planning maken.
Morgen wil ik sporten en zondag naar de stadjersmarkt.
Volgende week begint school officieel.

----------


## Agnes574

Moet naar de apotheek ... heb zoveel mogelijk 'opgemaakt', maar nu moet ik écht om dagelijkse meds die ik niet kan missen!

Verder blijf ik binnen... rotweer ; ideaal weer om uit te zieken van een keelontsteking en een overbelast lichaam te laten rusten!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja meds kan je beter wel halen... maar idd het is rotweer dus prima om lekker binnen te blijven  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier ook een rustdag moet recupereren van de revalidatie. Heb ook kot vrij vandaag ventje,moet naar een etentje van zijn werk. :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag doe ik echt niks.... juist honden wandelen. 
Deze morgen opgestaan en voelde me al heel slecht, heb heel de week al heel slecht geslapen en altijd rond 5 uur wakker en als ik mijn 8-10 uur slaap niet heb dan ben ik op de duur echt een zombie. Heb dan samen met zoonlief de trein genomen, kon hij me helpen met mijne sam en de valies op de trein te zetten, ben in Brussel toegekomen, heb de honden uitgelaten en ben in bad en daarna in bed gekropen en heb nog geslapen van 9 tot 13 uur, had dan nog geen zin om eruit te komen maar ja, verplicht dogwalking, heb een smsje naar mijn ventje gestuurd of hij brood wil meebrengen als hij van zijn werk komt want ik heb geen zin om daar in de winkel mijn mijnen tetter te gaan... dus rust vandaag en wat pc...

----------


## dotito

Christel,

Tetter betekend dat pyjama?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Een rustdag is geen slecht idee  :Wink: 
Volgens mij betekend tetter dat Christel niet onderuit wil gaan in de winkel omdat ze zich zo moe voelt...

@ Christel,
Vervelend dat je zo slecht slaapt! Ja de woefkes moeten er toch uit, of je daar nu zin in hebt of niet... hopelijk slaap je samen met je ventje weer wat beter!

----------


## christel1

@Luus en Do, ja van mijnen tetter gaan, wil zeggen flauw vallen... ventje gaat nu alleen de woefkes uitlaten zodat ik hier kan blijven want voel me nog altijd flauw, waarschijnlijk staat mijn bloeddruk weer eens veel te laag... hopelijk is het na een nacht normaal slapen week OK...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook m'n uren slaap nodig, anders ben ik een wrak!
Ik heb 10 tot 12u nodig, soms zelfs 13 of 14!!

Heb vriend geholpen met z'n boekhouding, z'n eten gemaakt (ik voel me nog te ziek om te eten; zal wat joghurt worden en een granenkoek zoals gister),wat huishoudelijke taakjes gedaan en nu op m'n gemak de zetel in!!

Morgen word een rust/slaapdag....

Zondag babyborrel; zullen tegen dan wel zien of ik kan gaan... wil niemand besmetten en moet me beter voelen!!

Fijn weekeind allen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Zal géén babyborrel worden ... jammer; zijn juist zulke leuke mensen!!

Ma zouden m'n beste vriendin en haar man naar hier komen; kan ik ook naar fluiten!
Ach, die afspraak kunnen we verzetten, dus das nog geen ramp  :Wink: .

Christel,
Hoe gaat het nu met je?? Heeft een nacht goed slapen deugd gedaan???

----------


## christel1

Het gaat echt niet goed.... ik ga nog even afwachten maar als het morgen niet beter is moet ventje mij naar spoed doen, ik denk dat er weer iets mis is met mijn hart....

----------


## Agnes574

O jee.... sterkte christel !!!!
Ik duim voor je dat het betert... en snél!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Niet leuk dat je je zo min voelt! Hopelijk betert het snel en is er niet iets ernstigs aan de hand!

@ Agnes,
Jammer dat baby-borrel en bezoek beste vriendin+man niet doorgaan omdat je zo ziek bent! Hopelijk met goede nachtrust en rustig aan doen wordt je snel weer beter! Beterschap!

Vandaag met pap op de motor naar stadjersmarkt geweest, wist eerst niet of ik wel mee zou, want voelde me gister niet goed en was ook flauwgevallen maar gelukkig voel ik me nu wel wat beter, moet nog steeds rustig aan doen overigens, anders komt het niet goed met school en ik moet toch echt heen!

----------


## sietske763

hey chris, sterkte meid!!!hopelijk is er niets ernstigs aan de hand!

----------


## sietske763

ik ga mo een paar dagen bij mn vader logeren!
daarna ben ik hier weer wat actiever

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Veel plezier en tot gauwwwwwwww, Liefssssssss  :Embarrassment: 

Christel: sterkte meid, gèèn risico nemen als het je hart betreft, je voelt het zelf wel aan, dikke knuffel, houd je haaks... :Wink: 

Agnes: hèèl rot als er je leuke dingen ontgaan omdat de pijn zò opspeelt....grrrr akelig...beterschap!!!  :Smile: 

Luuss: Flauwvallen...hey meissie dat is balen, hopenlijk heb je je niet al te zeer bezeerd....beetje eng dan al achterop de moter bij paps...voorzichtig doen...succes op school, maar als het "echt" niet gaat dan effe thuis uitzieken...gezondheid gaat voor, althans dat is soms wel beter.... :Stick Out Tongue: .......pfffffffffffff

Niemand vergeten....och ja Dodito....jij òòk kalm aan wijffie... :Stick Out Tongue: ...liefssssssssss

Ik ga einde vd middag naar mijn ouders toe met mijn hondje Bhody.... :Wink:  de rest vd dag doe ik het rustig aan, want het lichaam heeft niet zoveel zin in allerlei drukte!!!
Prettige avond allen en sterkte voor iedereen die zich ziek voelt....

----------


## gossie

Vandaag zit ik lekker.
Vandaag kwam m'n buuf een valentijnsbloemetje brengen, voor morgen. :Smile:  Ze had d'r vergist! Ze dacht aan de 7, en dat brengt vaak geluk.Maar vertelde haar dat het 14 februari Valetijnsdag is.

----------


## Agnes574

> ik ga mo een paar dagen bij mn vader logeren!
> daarna ben ik hier weer wat actiever


Hhhmmm; waarom ga je bij je vader logeren?? Je bent juist getrouwd!!
Wss is het gewoon een leuk 'uitje', maar ik snap 'm effe niet  :Wink: .
Maar ik hoef niet alles te snappen hé .. ben een nieuwsgierig aagje, dat weet je wel al  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag nog rusten; slijmen komen goed los.. antibioticakuur is afgemaakt vandaag.
Geen koorst meer gelukkig ...
Morgen om 8u int UZ zijn (consultatie > uitslag knieën) .. dus zodra ik thuiskom weer onder de wol kruipen ... 

Goed uitzieken is belangrijk , zeker bij keelontsteking (door verwaarloosde keelontsteking heb ik CVS opgelopen zeggen ze)... dus deze week zéér rustig aan  :Wink: .

----------


## christel1

Morgen ook met mijn dochter naar het ziekenhuis maar naar de dermatoloog, ze heeft een raar moedervlekje op haar been en de HA zou liever hebben dat het verwijderd wordt, hopelijk kunnen ze het direct doen en hoeven we geen tweede afspraak maken. Zoon is nog altijd goed ziek, is deze morgen toch niet gaan werken met 39 koorts en hij heeft alleen maar een briefje voor vandaag gekregen... als hij morgen nog zo'n hoge koorts heeft kan hij zeker nog niet aan de slag, hij is bijna nooit ziek maar nu heeft hij echt een goeie griep te pakken

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Sterkte meid, ben eens benieuwd wat de uitslag is?

@Christel,

Leg u kinderen maar eens goed in de watten.

Vandaag enkel naar de cursus en voor de rest verder wat lezen. Ventje heeft heel de week de late dus word een rustige week. 
Morgen weer naar de revalidatie bah.... :Mad: en een van de dagen tante rooske erbij dat beloofd pff... :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen laat ik de uitslag weten Do  :Wink: , ben zelf ook benieuwd!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Succes bij je paps!

@ Elisabeth,
Val vanaf mijn 4e flauw zover ik mij heug dus eng is het niet meer en had alleen hoofdpijn en wat meer 'normale' pijn, was ook zaterdag gebeurd en ging zondag met mijn pap weg.
Hopelijk was het gezellig bij je ouders en heb jij verder een leuk weekend gehad!

@ Gossie,
Lief van de buurvrouw dat ze je een bloempje kwam brengen  :Smile:  

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je geen koorts meer hebt  :Smile: 
Sterkte en succes voor afspraak in t ziekenhuis!

@ Christel,
Succes morgen met je dochter, hopelijk is het niks ernstigs en hopelijk is je zoon snel weer beter!

@ Do,
Hopelijk ging het goed bij de Weight Watchers! Succes met revalideren!

Morgen naar school en evt bodypumpen als ik energie overhou, woensdag missch bij een vriendin langs housewarming, donderdag naar school en evt bodypumpen, vrijdag naar school en dan langs een goede vriend, zaterdag en zondag huiswerk/huishouden/sporten???

----------


## fc339044

vrijdag weekendje ardennen in sainkt-vith.hopenlijk valt het weer mee.

----------


## Agnes574

Alvast véél plezier gewenst!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Goeiemorgen /nacht  :Big Grin:  allemaal!!

Ik mag zo naar 't UZ vertrekken op consultatie vr knieën en gewrichten (uitslag l. knie gewricht MRI > maar wat ze nog niet weten is dat het 'ontstekingsgebied zich heeft uitgebreid naar schouders en elleboog en ook naar lies en hoge onderrug ...)
Ben benieuwd .. en daarna benieuwd naar vriend zijn reactie!!

Xx Ag

----------


## loesdewater

Ik ga gezellig shoppen met mijn beste vriendinnen/ Yes, heb er al zin in!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag normaal naar de revalidatie, maar zal voor morgen of een andere keer zijn, voel me totaal niet zo goed. Heb vannacht heel slecht geslapen en heb pijn, kon ook niet inslapen en had weer een nachtmerrie :Mad: grr...
Voel me er nog raar door :Confused: 

Word hier verder een rustig dagje.

@Luuss,

Weight Wachters was best wel interessant gisteren, ging over de stofwisseling. Er tussenuit zijn is altijd wel even leuk hé, zo kom ik nog eens in contact met andere mensen(want mis dat wel) :Wink: 

Wel jammer  :Frown: hé meid van u eerste schooldag dat ge niet aanwezig kon zijn. Ja zoiets kan je natuurlijk niet voorspellen hé.
Kan me wel inbeelden dat dat geen aangenaam zicht was.

----------


## Agnes574

Bij de specialist goed nieuws gehad; anatomisch gezien zijn m'n knieën tip-top ... dus weer terug gestuurd naar de pijnkliniek waar ik 8/3/11 mijn verhaal kan gaan doen;
-blokkade op S1 heeft niets geholpen
-CVS-overbelasting of iets anders door constante spier- en gewrichtsontstekingen??
-Rug doet weer 'zeurderig' ...
Ik denk zelf dat het littekenweefsel nog wat verder 'gegroeid' is en dus een groter gebied 'beknelt' .. we zullen wel zien; ben al lang blij dat knieën in orde zijn; maar wil wél graag van die vreselijke pijn af!!

Vanmorgen wel om half zeven opgestaan... 'zombie'  :Big Grin:  ... dus verder vandaag rustig aan!
Vriendlief ligt ziek in de zetel (eerste keer sinds de 5jr dat we samenwonen) en heeft zich zelfs ziekgemeld op het werk :EEK!:  :EEK!: ; die voelt zich dus écht niet goed!!!
Ik ga 'm goed in de watten leggen en geduldig luisteren naar zijn 'ik voel me zo mottig-verhalen' ... als hij dan beter is kan ik zeggen; "deed deugd hé, dat er zo voor je gezorgd werd; ik heb dat ook graag (ookal ben ik véél vaker ziek) :Stick Out Tongue: !
Hopelijk 'leert' hij er iets uit..hihi..anders laat ik 'm de volgende keer lekker creperen.. zoete wraak  :Big Grin: 

Dootje,
Beterschap meissie ... zit u ook niet mee hé!!
XXXXXXXX Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Vind u wel grappig  :Big Grin: u manier van reageren op uwe vriend, maar je hebt groot gelijk meid :Big Grin: (zoete wraak).
Als die mannen iets hebben(niet allemaal maar de meeste)dan zijn dat precies klein kinderen.
Maar wij moeten altijd maar blijven doorgaan tot we erbij neervallen. Weet je dat ligt gewoon in onze aard dat wij als vrouwen meer betuttelen en verzorgen dan mannen. Nu moet ik zeggen dat ik hier thuis geen klagen heb, maar als mijn ventje ziek is kan hij toch ook zagen ze " :Confused: amai".

Nee zit me niet echt mee  :Frown:  maar maak er het beste van heb geen keuze hé Schattie.
Ik zei het gisteren nog tegen mijn ventje, hang met ogen en haken aan één. Hij moest nogal lachen ze :Big Grin: 

Do x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ FC339044,
Heel veel plezier!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je knieën in orde zijn, maar toch vervelend dat je pas 8 maart naar de pijnpoli kan voor verder onderzoek voor je klachten! Ik hoop dat het niet verslechtert in de tussentijd!

@ loesdewater,
Veel plezier met shoppen!

@ Do,
He vervelend dat slecht slaapt en pijn hebt!  :Frown:  Rust lekker uit en hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter!
Fijn dat Weight Watchers interessant was  :Smile:  Is idd fijn om er even uit te zijn!

Vandaag even was doen, kijken naar stagemogelijkheden want we hebben een lijst gekregen met bedrijven die niet mogen en een lijst waar je je via school kan inschrijven, dan misschien nog even langs een vriend of vriendin, even eruit  :Wink: 
Morgen weer naar school.

----------


## Agnes574

> @Aggie,
> 
> Vind u wel grappig u manier van reageren op uwe vriend, maar je hebt groot gelijk meid(zoete wraak).
> Als die mannen iets hebben(niet allemaal maar de meeste)dan zijn dat precies klein kinderen.
> Maar wij moeten altijd maar blijven doorgaan tot we erbij neervallen. Weet je dat ligt gewoon in onze aard dat wij als vrouwen meer betuttelen en verzorgen dan mannen. Nu moet ik zeggen dat ik hier thuis geen klagen heb, maar als mijn ventje ziek is kan hij toch ook zagen ze "amai".
> 
> Nee zit me niet echt mee  maar maak er het beste van heb geen keuze hé Schattie.
> Ik zei het gisteren nog tegen mijn ventje, hang met ogen en haken aan één. Hij moest nogal lachen ze
> 
> Do x


Hihi Do, 
Idd ... ik zeg altijd dat ik op maandag ben gemaakt met afgekeurde reserve-onderdelen ... maar mijn vriend lacht daar niet om; die geeft me gelijk!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

We maken het beste van iedere dag, dat leren wij wel hé ...
Ik doe rustig aan; heb juist vriend thee gebracht en z'n medicatie ... géén merci gehoord, maar ik weet dat hij dat wél bedoelt  :Wink: .

Gister nog kort gesprek gehad;
Vriend zei; "ik ben mss grof in bepaalde uitspraken of zeg dingen verkeerd, zodat ze kwetsend overkomen, maar je weet best dat ik dat zo niet bedoel..."
Ikke; "Vaak weet ik dat, soms niet; en kwetsende opmerkingen kunnen diepe wonden slaan! Je moet éérst dénken en dan pas zeggen/doen" .... dat heb ik 'm al zo vaak gezegd!!!
Hopelijk blijft hij leren, anders raakt hij een prachtvrouw kwijt  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: !

----------


## Agnes574

Fijne (vrije) dag vandaag Luuss!!

----------


## loesdewater

Bedankt allemaal!
Het shoppen was weer errug gezellig met de meiden :Smile: 
Zelf weer een leuk shirtje gekocht!

----------


## Agnes574

Fijn te horen dat je een leuke 'shop-dag' hebt gehad!
Lekker van nagenieten meid!!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Daar straks heb ik mijn 2 nieuwe broeken afgemeten om dan één van de dagen te verkorten, anders blijven ze maar liggen.
En één machine gedraaid moest gebeuren. Vanavond word het verder een rustige avond. Er moet niet gekookt worden joepie! geen zin en te veel last van van alles en nog wat.
Ventje heeft nog verse lasagne van gisteren die ik gemaakt heb(heerlijk was die), en ik eet overschotje uit de diepvries.

@Aggie,

Hoop echt van harte dat het allemaal goed komt tussen jullie"echt waar". Is nooit niet leuk dat er gekibbel is in een relatie. Natuurlijk is wel zo dat je beiden moet geven en nemen, anders blijft het niet duren. En praten hé, als er iets op iemand zijn lever ligt "uitpraten". Heb ik vroeger met mijn ventje ook veel gedaan. Wij hebben ook veel voor hete vuren gestaan dat we dachten dit komt "nooit" goed. En moet zeggen dat we beiden versteld stonden hoe onze relatie is open gebloeid.
Als ge elkaar graag ziet komt dat wel goed, en daar heeft sex niets mee te maken hoor.
Er voor elkaar zijn in goede en slechte tijden. Lief zijn voor elkaar, elkaar niet kwetsen, en noem maar op.
Maar soms moet er eerst een boem vallen zodat één van de twee "verschiet"  :EEK!: en met zijn voeten op de grond komt te staan. En hopelijk komt dat besef dan hé!

Do x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Komt wel goed hoor Do  :Wink: 

Ik maak me écht geen zorgen, ups&downs horen erbij  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Dat is waar dat hoort er nu eenmaal bij, anders zou het ook maar eentonig zijn hé :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Belangrijkste is dat mensen daar iets uit leren, dan is het toch niet voor niets geweest.

Do x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Eerst denken en dan pas doen kan best moeilijk zijn  :Wink:  Maar ups en downs horen er zeker bij...

@ loesdewater,
Fijn dat het shoppen leuk was en dat je geslaagd bent voor een leuk shirtje!  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Hopelijk lukt het binnenkort die broeken te verkorten!

Morgen naar school, dinsdag naar school, woensdag missch met vriendin afspreken, donderdag school, vrijdag school. Hopelijk donderdag en zaterdag sporten. Nu een week school dus en dan een weekje vakantie  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag straks naar de cursus(weight wachters)en voor de rest verder niets doen. 
Happy Valentine zal er voor ons vandaag niet inzitten door mijn ventje heel de dag en de avond moet werken, maar we maken dat zaterdag wel goed :Wink: 

@Luuss,

Heb de broeken al afgeknipt en afgemeten, maar wanneer ik ze ga stikken dat is een andere zaak.
Normaal laat ik ze retoucheren, maar waar ik de broeken heb gekocht vroeger ze teveel geld(10euro)dan doe ik het wel zelf.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Succes bij de cursus!
Dat wordt dus uitzien naar zaterdag!  :Wink: 
Ja stikken kost veel tijd, maar het laten doen kost idd veel geld. Ik wil ook nog een naaimachine, want ik kan wel met naald en draad uit de voet, maar das toch lastig bij vervangen rits of broek innemen ofzo...

Vandaag afwasmachine aangezet voor ik naar school ging, leuke dag gehad op school gelukkig, anders was ik nu nog meer een wrak dan ik me al voel. 
Morgen weer naar school, moest een muzikale tijdslijn maken als huiswerk voor morgen, dus heb een collage gemaakt van albumhoezen en andere dingen die ik met muziek associeer en moet nog even wat foto's in een mapje doen. Hopelijk ben ik op tijd terug met de trein zodat ik mijn verdriet en frustraties van me af kan sporten...

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag moet ik naar de dierenwinkel en m'n aqua kuisen... pppfff; zie ertegenop want ik ben hondsmoe (CVS-dip)....

----------


## dotito

Vandaag naar de revalidatie geweest was weer best zwaar, voel me zo slecht hoofdpijn/uitput dat ik totaal geen fut had voor te koken.
Dan zijn we maar een friet gaan halen. Moet zeggen dat het mij wel heeft gesmaakt.
Ach ik eet alle dagen al gezonde kost, dat frietje zal wel geen kwaad kunnen zeker.

----------


## Agnes574

Heb gister m'n aqua gedaan (400liter volledig gekuist!!).. was een titanenwerk voor mij hoor!! s'Avonds kreeg ik het weer (gebeurt zo af en toe  :Wink: ) en heb ik m'n huis volledig gekuist beneden  :Big Grin: ... ben redelijk KO vandaag.. hoe zou dat komen  :Big Grin: !
Ben wel content, nu ik zie dat het zo netjes ligt  :Wink: .

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier een recup dag door de revalidatie. Dinsdag en donderdag revalideren, woendag en vrijdag uitrusten.

Heb enkel vandaag een paar wasmachine's gewassen omdat het nodig was. 

@Aggie,

Kan deugd doen als je huisje er helemaal proper bij ligt hé. Zie wel uit dat je je u eigen krachten kent hé meid! :Wink: 

Do x

----------


## Agnes574

Zal mijn krachten weer opdoen vanaf morgen; platte rust tot zondag!!
Vanmiddag een tante en nichtje van vriend op bezoek... jojo-en en armbandjes maken wss  :Wink: .. en als ze dat beu is zet ik haar bij vriend achter de pc om spelletjes te doen... ze is een écht ADHD-erke... roets,roets,druk,druk.... zal vanavond vroeg en vlug slapen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Veel plezier!! :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Plezier is dat helaas niet voor mij Do...
Tuurlijk vind ik het leuk dat ze komen; maar zie er tegenop omdat ik zo'n CVS-dip heb..
Al die drukte en dat gekwebbel kan ik moeilijk verdragen nu...
Maar zal blij zijn als ze geweest zijn en dat het gezellig was  :Wink: .

Momenteel zou ik liever hele dagen slapen!! :Wink: 

Jij hopelijk veel deugd van je 'recup-dag'  :Smile: 
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Oeps...verkeerd begrepen dan :Big Grin: 

Ja kan dat wel ergens aannemen dat al die drukte vermoeiend voor je is. Kan ook niet goed tegen drukte, gelukkig is mijn dochter altijd een rustig kind geweest.

Hopelijk heb je de komende dagen wat extra rust voor jezelf.

Ja vandaag word hier een rustig dagje recup-dagje ga er echt van genieten hoor :Wink: 

Alé ga u laten ga van mijn dagje genieten.

Salukes  :Wink: 


Liefs Do x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat het gelukt is de aqua te kuisen en dat je je huis beneden hebt schoongemaakt  :Smile: 
Begrijpelijk dat je je daardoor redelijk KO voelt, dus rust lekker uit en geniet van je schone huisje en aqua!

@ Do,
Succes met revalideren vandaag! Hopelijk valt het mee...

Voel me hele week al zwak, ziek en misselijk dus uitzieken en rust nemen. Morgen naar school want ik heb alleen maar verplichte lessen morgen en we zouden met klasgenoten daarna drankje doen maar dat ga ik niet trekken, ik hoop dat ik de treinreis en lessen trek en dan als ik thuis kom slapen/rusten...

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Luuss!!! Beterschap; geef je lichaam de tijd; doe enkel het hoognodige zoals school!!

Do, hopelijk heb je genoten van je recup-dagje ... plak er nog maar één aan vast  :Wink: .

Gister was gezellig en viel het 100% mee, na het bezoek was ik wel 'pomp-af', maar het was leuk ze hier 's te hebben... nichtje wil een keer bij me blijven slapen  :Wink:  ... in de zomervakantie heb ik beloofd  :Wink: .

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk ... heb vrij goed geslapen, vanmiddag enkel even om boodschappen met vriend als hij van de tandarts komt; hopelijk is hij dan nog in staat om mee om boodschappen te gaan > alleen al die flessen en boodschappen dragen en halen is mij momenteel te zwaar  :Wink: .

Morgen, zaterdag en zondag ga ik volledig plat... iedereen al op de hoogte gebracht, dus hopelijk word dat veel slapen,rusten en genieten!!

Fijn weekeind!!! Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal, ik ben een paar dagen weggeweest naar een goede vriend 80 km verderop, die weer vrijgezel is!  :Big Grin:  het was mijn ex....haha... :Stick Out Tongue:  .ehhh we hebben leuke dingen gedaan zoals kringloopwinkels bezoeken en de Ikea bezocht in Amersfoort en lekker met Bhody mijn hondje gewandeld in het bos en de Soersterduinen....gewoon gezellig..dit was leuk en hebben we beiden genoten zònder dat je een druk voelt...ik hoef immers nietssssss meer van hem....de "juiste" man heb ik nog niet ontmoet, maar misschien komt dat nog op mijn oude dag.... :Big Grin:  

ik probeer alles bij te lezen ...ik heb al wel het èèn en ander gelezen, het wel en wee van jullie...Agnes, Luuss, Dodito. Christel, en anderen...ik leef mee met jullie verhalen èn pijnen, en hopenlijk goed nieuws Agnes, sterkte met je benen/knieen...slaap lekker bij meiden, en wordt weer een beetje gezonder allemaal...òòk een mooi gezegde Dodito over de liefde...het gaat over elkaar steunen etc...je hebt het mooi verwoord, dank je wel.....liefde is soms een heel kwetsbaar iets, en communiceren is van het grootste belang...soms moeilijk...als mijn bloed "kookt" van woede dan trek ik mijn mond wel goed open,  :Stick Out Tongue: , maar soms ben ik verslagen en heb niets te zeggen, en ja dàt is ook niet goed, pffff wat een gedoe soms, maar enfin als je "echt" een relatie hebt wil je er aan werken...ik hoef voorlopig niets meer, ik probeer te genieten van de leuke dingen die op mijn pad komen!!! na die paar dagen ben ik hondsmoe, maar het koppie is weer wat schoner na alle zorgen omtrent andere mensen, nu weer fijn slapen in mijn eigen bed, want ik ben flink tekort gekomen.....zffffffffff ...fijne prettige en liefdesvolle  :Stick Out Tongue:  dag verder Lady's....doegieeeeeeee verder geen nieuws voor dit moment....beterschap Luuss en ik hoop Do dat je revalidatie goed ging vandaag....etc....ik kan niet alles onthouden....jammer eigenlijk  :Embarrassment: 
Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ben naar school geweest en ga vandaag verder lekker uitrusten  :Wink: 
Fijn dat bezoek meeviel en leuk dat nichtje een keer wil blijven slapen! Geniet van je rust!

@ Elisabeth,
Leuk dat het zo gezellig was bij een goede vriend!
Genieten van het dingen die op je pad komen is zeker belangrijk  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me beter dan de afgelopen dagen. School viel me wel zwaar, maar was wel leuk en leerzaam. Nu lekker uitrusten.
Misschien morgen soort yoga doen en dan naar een vriend, as week heb ik vakantie van school maar moet wel stage regelen en bezig met grote opdracht, verder heb ik maandag afspraak met een vriendin die ik erg lang niet gezien heb, dinsdag verjaardag van een vriend van me en woensdag afspraak met een andere vriendin die ik te lang niet gezien heb, maar ik zie wel hoe dat allemaal loopt...

----------


## fc339044

aan Luuss0404,tof voor je wat deze week nog te doen hebt,geniet ervan.voor mij wordt het deze week niet veel,heb weer last van rugproblemen.groetjes nog

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Fc339044,
Ik ben hele week ziekjes/moe geweest en heb daar nog steeds wel wat last van, dus ik zie wel in hoeverre alles doorgaat, in elk geval gaat school voor...
Vervelend dat je weer veel last van rugproblemen hebt, hopelijk kan je toch lekker ontspannen en uitrusten en voel je je snel weer wat beter!

----------


## Suske'52

vndg. moet nog bekomen,... dochter's bakoven (gas) is gisterenavnd. ontploft  :EEK!: gelukkig is er geen brand geweest ....maar er is wel een ravage aan keukenmeubelen ..... en geen gewonde ... 

morgen met dochters en kleinkinderen buiten de deur eten en nagenieten nadien met glaasje . :Wink:  Zo kan ik 100 jaar worden ...alléé 99 hé .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Wat een schrik zeg  :EEK!:  Wel fijn dat er geen gewonden zijn en geen brand, keukenmeubelen zijn vervangbaar  :Wink: 
Veel plezier met uit eten gaan met dochters en kleinkinderen!

Heavy slaapt bij mij, pap is bezig met opruimen/schoonmaken, zo even wasmachine doen, douchen en vanavond sporten, morgen langs een vriendin, dinsdag winkelen met een vriend voor cadeautje andere vriend waar we daarna op verjaardag gaan, woensdag naar een vriendin, donderdag sporten. Verder zoeken naar een stageplek, alvast samevattingen maken, slaapkamer opruimen....

----------


## Elisabeth9

fc339044: Beterschap gewenst met je rug, ja dat is en blijft een moeilijk iets, ga dan maar lekker koken als dat mogelijk is, dan kan je gehemelte nog genieten...sterkte... :Wink: 

Luuss: wauw wat een druk progamma...ik hoop dat alles gaat lukken wat je graag wilt doen...fijn dat je aankomende week even niet naar school moet...veel succes bij het vinden van een leuke stageplek...toi toi toi...genieten maar van de leuke "goede"fijne dingen...liefsss  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Suske: Bakoven ontploft? tjonge sapperderflap wat een ellende, goddank is niemand gewond...ja dan moet je "wel" buiten de deur eten om allen van de schrik te bekomen...mèt een lekker drankje erbij, jawel Suske...Proost,...op het "leven"  :Big Grin:  succes voor je dochter met haar keuken... :Embarrassment: 

ik ga nu snel afsluiten en de droger uitzetten en na mijn ouders toe....oefffffffff zo laat al...wauw....beetje aanpoten maar....doegieeeeeee fijne avond allemaal
Liefs van mij Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte met je rug FC!!

----------


## gossie

Morgen ga ik weer naar mijn vrijw.werk. Na een time-out en woordenwisseling met de "baas".
Ik zie er wel tegenop, maar structuur is belangrijk voor mij. alhoewel ik nog steeds geen rust in mijn lijf hebt. Ik ben anders angstig dat ik weer in een flinke dip val. En dat is niet de bedoeling.

----------


## Suske'52

@ luuss  :Smile:  ja ...héél veel geluk gehad luus ..... :Smile:  echt waar .... ze hebben het zatermorgen maar laten weten , 't is vrijdagavnd. gebeurd , haar man vertelde had de ontploffing gebeurd tijdens aansteken oven was mijn dochter er niet meer ...de knal kwam nadat de ovendeur juist dicht was en daardoor is alles binnen perken gebleven het had niet voldoende zuurstof ... :Confused:  ja stoffelijke schade dat is vervangbaar ... mag er niet aan denken want ze waren met hun drietjes aanwezig in de keuken . 

@ elisabeth  :Smile: Proost ...op het " LEVEN "....jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa DANK !!!!!!!suske  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nou nou suske wat een verhaal!
straks krijg je nog eens een ontploffing van de schoonmaak middelen die je mengt....ik snap alleen jouw verkoop punt niet en zou niet weten waar ik het hier kan kopen, heb wel belangstelling voor deze tip!
voor iedereen die het nodig heeft; heel veel kracht, liefde en sterkte!

ik ga vanmiddag met een ex collega ergens wat eten en natuurlijk bij praten

----------


## dotito

Vandaag even naar de winkel voor wat inkopen, en vanavond naar de cursus. Voor de rest word het verder een rustig dag. Moet zeggen dat ik een heel leuk weekend heb gehad, maar druk. Dochter is langs geweest en was heeeeeel gezellig. 
Voor de rest heb ik het hier op forum niet bij gelezen, helaas geen tijd en nog steeds te moe in mijn hoofd.
Heb vannacht uren liggen draaien voor ik in slaap viel, gelukkig heb ik toch wat kunnen rusten.

Alé lieve vrienden van me zou zeggen,voor de gene die iets leuks gaan doen heel veel plezier. En de gene die beterschap nodig hebben, heel veel sterkte.

Heel veel liefs en tot gauw.

Do x x x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Heb je leuk vrijwilligerswerk? ik hoop dat het vandaag goed gegaan is met je werk, hèèl vervelend dat je een aanvaring had met de Big Boss, en daardoor even een pas op de plaats moest maken, door even niet te komen!  :Wink: ...hou je haaks, zou fijn zijn als je een goede dag hebt gehad...beentjes omhoog bij thuiskomst en lekker uitrusten...succes hoor!!!...ja structuur is voor veel mensen belangrijk, voordat je het weet krijg je een terugval en dat kennen de meesten hier wel denk ik.... :Embarrassment:  warme groeten...

Suske: jeetje zeg het is gelukkig goed afgelopen maar hoe kan zo iets gebeuren vraag ik mij af, met zo'n gasoven....brrr doodeng....nou dan nemen we nog maar een drankje toch? om het te vieren  :Big Grin:  doegie...

Sietske: dat klinkt hèèl gezellig....effe lekker bijpraten met je collega onder het genot van een lekkere maaltijd....dat doet een mens goed....genieten maar lief mens.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

DO: goede cursus gewenst vanavond, goed opletten ( haha)  :Stick Out Tongue:  en ik hoop dat je het nog interessant vindt...sterkte met je vermoeidheid en andere ongemakken...liefsss

Vanmorgen heb ik gesport en toen was ik zooooooooooo moe toen ik ging zitten, dat ik nu rustig aan doe...ja wel 4x naar buiten met Bhody mijn hondje  :Big Grin:  brrr koud hoor? ik kleed mij aan als een mummie, lekker overdreven maar dat vind mijn lichaam wel lekker, de kou die dringt gewoon door je kleren heen....mààr de zon schijnt wel en dat maakt het mooi ( vanachter het raam)  :Big Grin:  fijne dag verder allemaal...Groeten..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Hopelijk was het leuk bij je ouders  :Smile: 
Goed dat je gesport hebt! Ja het is ondanks het zonnetje erg koud buiten, dus kleed je maar lekker als mummie hoor, beter te warm dan dat je bevriest  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Succes met vrijw.werk vandaaag, hopelijk valt het mee!

@ Suske,
Gelukkig maar dat de ontploffing plaats vond nadat de oven al dicht was! 

@ Sietske,
Veel plezier! 

@ Do,
Succes bij de cursus!
Gezellig dat je dochter is langsgeweest!

Vriendin smste af dat ze ziek was, dus maar bezig met school... Hopelijk morgen wel winkelen met een vriend en dan samen op verjaardag bij andere vriend, want ook die voelde zich niet lekker...

----------


## Suske'52

@ luuss  :Smile:  geniet ven je uitstap...fijne winkeldag  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

jullie horen nog van me, verder de week in.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Winkelen en verjaardag was gezellig  :Big Grin: 

@ Gossie,
Doe rustig aan en neem tijd voor jezelf!

Gister erg leuk gewinkeld en op verjaardag geweest, bij een vriend gelogeerd, vandaag samen ontbeten en bus genomen. Ik heb nog even in het dorp geshopt en daarna thuis Heavy eruit gelaten, beetje hier bijlezen/reageren en bezig met school zover mij dat lukt ivm concentratie...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: zet jezelf maar even op de stand by...kalmpjes aan...tot een volgende keer,  :Embarrassment:  Warme groetjes...

Luuss: wat fijn dat je het zoooo gezellig hebt gehad, dat had je ff nodig...toppie...liefs  :Wink: 

ik heb vanmorgen gesport en was bekaf....hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:  hoort erbij ik probeer iets vaker te gaan...( ehh 2x in de week?) vanmiddag telefoontjes en nu rust ik uit achter de pc en ga straks eten koken en vanavond hangen in de bank...beetje bijtrekken...òòk schrijven is vermoeiend, maar wèl leuk om te mogen doen....

Fijne avond, Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja van sporten kan je bekaf worden  :Wink: 
Nog leuke plannen?

Sinds vorige week ik zei dat ik geen concentratie had was ik ziekjes, door mega vekoudheid/hooikoorts leuk voorhooofdsholteontsteking gekregen, dus weinig kunnen doen wat ik gepland had  :Frown: 
Ik had zelf stageplekken benaderd maar of die willen mij meer dagen (ik mag maar 1 dag stage lopen) of er is geen HBO begeleider (eis van school), vond dat erg jammer. Via school heb ik me dan maar ingeschreven voor een stageplek dus ik hoop daar vandaag iets over te horen, anders moet ik verder zoeken en dat mag niet zolang ik via school die stage heb uitstaan  :Frown: 
Verder vandaag even was doen, Heavy zit bij mij, mijn hoofdpersoon bellen voor schoolopdracht, bezig met POP en samenvatten en verslagen voor school.
Morgen heb ik SLB en muzische les taal en uit school verder met schooldingen en hopelijk voel ik me dan beter genoeg om ook eindelijk weer eens te sporten. 
Vrijdag heb ik tutorles en training basiscommunicatie en sociologie en daarna even gezellig naar een vriendin.
Van het weekend hopelijk sporten en verder afwas/was en schoolwerk.

----------


## Suske'52

@Luuss  :Smile:  hopelijk ben je vlug genezen .... :Wink:  je hebt ook nogal een druk leven ...dat is wel toff ...maar neem niet teveel op je schouders ....ik duim voor een stageplaats  :Wink: ... 

vndg even bijkoken ook voor dochter ...daar ze 'n 6 tal weken wachttijd heeft voor nieuw fornuis ....maar alléé ze trekt goed haar plan op zo'n 2 vuurtjes systeem ...kamperen ... :Smile: improviseren . :Wink:  

Morgen uitstap kust .... :Smile:  met oudste dochter en zonder manlief ...hij poetst ondertussen  :Wink:  hem nadien wat in de watten leggen .... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  

zat.- carnaval gebeuren .....tot en met 14 dagen... druk druk ...... :Smile:  

Aan ieder een fijn weekend  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Ik ben nu ruim een week verder. Gesprekken gehad op het vrij.w.werk. Wat goed bleek te zijn. Ik blijf daar.
Verders voel ik me gigantisch moe. Heb me nu al een paar keer verslapen.
morgenochtend slaap ik eerst uit. .s Middags werken. Het weekend doe ik het rustig aan. Stapje terug, om maar zo te zeggen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Succes met al dat koken  :Wink:  Ja als je dochter zo lang op fornuis moet wachten is het goed dat ze kan improviseren op kampeersetje  :Smile: 
Hopelijk was het leuk aan zee en kon je nieuwe energie opdoen voor carnaval! Veel plezier!

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat gespekken goed bleken te zijn! Met een stapje terug kom je ook vooruit  :Wink: 

Vandaag boodschappen gedaan, ik ga een quiche maken en ben bezig met school.
Morgen verder met school en evt sporten of bij een vriend langs.
Maandag, dinsdag, donderdag school, woensdag stagegesprek en bij een vriendin langs, vrijdag is er domeindag op school dus dan ben ik lekker vrij misschien even langs mn neefjes dan  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag thuis wat dingen doen en huiswerk. Morgenmiddag met een vriend op bezoek bij mijn neef, nicht en 3 neefjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Suske met het plotse verlies!!

Gossie, jij ook sterkte; zo te lezen gaat het niet écht lekker met je!
Houd moed!

Luuss, geniet van je dag!!

Vandaag hou ik het rustig... morgen dringend naar de aqua-winkel om 2 "steun-barren" die het aqua van 400 liter samenhoudt .. ze zijn gesprongen en ik heb géén zin in 400 liter water over m'n vloer  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dinsdag met de 2 wfks naar de 'hondenkapper' in Knokke ... ah ja, en ze ma-avond eerst wassen; scheelt tijd en geld bij de kapper  :Wink: .
Woensdag, donderdag en vrijdag hoop ik dan weer op rustige dagen!

Liefs iedereen en een fijne zondag!!
Knuff Ag Xx

Hoe is het met Elisa,Christel,Do,Neetje,Jorien,Sietske etc etc???

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Geniet van de rustdag!
Succes met de aqua en de woefkes wassen en laten trimmen!

Vandaag bezig met de was, Heavy zit lekker bij mij, zo douchen en dan naar een vriend voor te gaan eten en kletsen bij neef en nicht  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ben bezig met een vertaling van het NL naar het frans voor een mede CVS patiënt, zijn levensverhaal eigenlijk. 45 pagina's te vertalen met moeilijke medische termen enzo. Ik zal er wel een paar dagen, eerder weken mee zoet zijn. Daarom ben ik hier ook zo weinig aanwezig. En we zijn op zoek naar een andere woonst voor mijn ventje, de prijzen in Brussel swingen de pan uit, 600 euro voor een klein studio'ken, dus hebben we vrijdag en gisteren heel de dag rondgereden in West-Vlaanderen omdat daar de huurprijzen nog betaalbaar zijn voor een single. En deze morgen nen aller-retour naar de luchthaven in Charleroi gedaan om mijn zoon en zijn liefje van het vliegveld te gaan halen. 
Morgen ga ik betogen in Brussel tegen de schorsing en monsterboete die ze Dr Coucke en dr Uyttersprot willen opleggen. De grote affiches staan al klaar.... goed op letten als jullie naar het nieuws kijken he morgenavond... 
Kissies

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Succes met vertalen! 
Hopelijk vind je een leuke en betaalbare woning voor je ventje, ook succes daarmee!
Veel plezier en succes met de betoging, het is dat ik school heb anders was ik graag gegaan en ik hoop dat er veel mensen komen en dat het wat gaat uitmaken!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag achter aqua-materiaal aan (m'n aqua staat op ploffen >400ltr!!< doordat de steunbalken afgebroken zijn) en boodschappen.
Morgen met de wfks naar trimsalon; ze lekker kort zetten zodat ik weer 'halve/kleine' beerkes heb  :Wink: .
Woensdag zal dan een rustdag worden  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Aggie: Succes meid met die steunen voor je grote waterbak voor de vissen...helpppppppppppp 400 liter, jeetje mina dat is een kanjer van een bak, je kunt er voetje in baden  :Big Grin:  zijn de woefkes al weer schoon en gebadderd? succes morgen bij de trimster...dan worden het weer knappe schoonheden van honden. :Stick Out Tongue: ..toppie

Luuss: al vrijwilligerswerk gedaan? och nee, de 19e hè? ehh sorry...fijn dat Heavy altijd zo gezellig om jou heen hangt...succes met je huiswerk en koken thuis, ik hoop dat het inmiddels allemaal wat beter gaat met de taakverdelingen thuis... :Embarrassment: 

Christel: Hey wat een prachtig mààr moeilijk werk om de vertalingen te doen...knap hoor van jou!!! Sterkte bij de betogingen van de Dokters....hèèl mooi dat je er heen gaat...ik zal opletten op de tv, hopelijk zie ik jou zwaaien met een spandoek ofzo...( geintje)  :Big Grin: ...ik zal op de NL tv kijken en op de Belgische....succes dame, we gaan het graag van je horen hoe alles verlopen is....och ja ik hoop dat je mannetje een ander huisje kan vinden of whatever...wat een tijd gaat daarin zitten om te zoeken...toi toi toi... :Wink: 

Gossie en Suske....alle goeds....

Vandaag neem ik een rustdag voor mijzelf....
morgen middag moet ik een uurtje bij de tandarts zitten in de stoel....ik kan er echt tegen op zien...het moet gebeuren en daarna ben ik weer blij  :Stick Out Tongue: 

gezellige avond allemaal....Liefs van mij Elisa....
ps: èn natuurlijk zal ik wederom een kaarsje branden voor alle toestanden in de wereld en bij de Medi City vrienden waar in elk huis soms verdriet is en pijn èn èènzaamheid enz...dikke kuzzzzzzzzz  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

De betoging was een succes, nu alleen maar afwachten of het iets oplevert. Maar de tv uitzending was enkel maar op VT4 te zien en ik weet niet of jullie in NL dit kunnen nemen... nochtans waren VRT en VTM er ook misschien in het laat avond journaal eens kijken...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Succes met de aqua repareren, hopelijk is het gelukt!

@ Elisabeth,
Geniet van de rustdag en succes bij de tandarts!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat de betoging een succes was  :Smile: 
Wij hebben alleen Een en Ketnet/Canvas als Belgische zenders...

----------


## Ronald68

Komend weekeinde de Tank S Rally in en om de NO Polder en bij Kampen. Daar ben ik dus te vinden.
Zondag naar Buurman en Buurman

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Heel veel plezier bij de rally, gaan de kids ook mee?

----------


## dotito

Vandaag was het hier weer een drukke dag voor me ben blij dat het avond is. Moest weer gaan revalideren, en we moesten ook nog inkopen gaan doen. Inkopen doen vraagt altijd enorm veel energie van me,ben blij dat achter de rug is pff...
Het revalideren was vandaag ook best zwaar,ze hebben de series opgedreven naar 3 keer en de kilo zijn ook verhoogd. Ach zal allemaal wel goed komen zeker, en als het niet gaat zeg ik het gewoon tegen de kinesist.

Morgen word het voor mij een rustdag ga eens lekker koken. Ga een stoofpotje van kip maken op speciale wijze.
Is nl zo dat mijn ventje de laatste tijd heel veel gekookt heeft. Dus ga ik hem morgen eens terug lekker verwennen, want dat verdiend hij wel.


Voor de rest ga ik morgen verder niets meer doen gewoon lekker genieten van een goed boek. Is al lang geleden dat ik nog eens een boek heb gelezen. Komt er de laatste tijd niet van te druk.
Heb onlangs een boek besteld, is echt een prachig kookboek met mooie foto'. Kan daar echt van genieten van zo'n boek:rolleyes.

Vroeger doen ik mijn rugletsel nog niet had kookte ik alle dagen. Deed dat enorm graag, helaas gaat dat nu niet meer.
Had het in begin wel wat moeilijk toen mijn man het koken overnam. Nu heb ik me er bij neer gelegd.

Alle lieve MC leden nog een fijne avond allemaal.

Liefs Do  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@ Do,
Ik wens je tot nu toe een fijne avond nog. En morgen hopelijk voor jou een mindere pijne dag, en dat je heerlijk mag lezen. :Smile: 

Morgen moet ik erop uit voor een nieuwe wasmachine .......

----------


## Agnes574

Succes Gossie met het vinden van een nieuwe wasmachine; hopelijk een koopje qua prijs/kwaliteit  :Wink: .

Do, uitrusten van de revalidatie hé!

Vrijdag hoop ik m'n aqua te kunnen maken, als de bestelling van die 2 'verstevigers' hopelijk is toegekomen dan! Het zet steeds meer uit nu dat Aqua.. en ik heb angst dat ik plots 400 liter op m'n vloer krijg + spartelende vissen (als ze die val al overleven)!!

Vandaag?? Beetje rustig aan... ben nog moe van een vermoeiende dag dinsdag en een emotionele/uitputtende dag gister...

Fijne dag iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je het boodschappen doen en de revalidatie hebt overleeft, geniet lekker van je rustdag! 
Ja moeilijk soms als je iets wat je leuk vind niet meer alle dagen kan doen, maakt het wel extra leuk en speciaal als je het wel kan doen  :Wink:  
Geniet van het koken!

@ Gossie,
Succes met het vinden van een nieuwe wasmachine!

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk houdt je aqua het vol en zijn die "verstevigers" dan aangekomen!
Hopelijk doet uitrusten je goed!

Vandaag naar school geweest, nu bezig met opdrachten en samenvatten, morgen lange dag op school en daarna verder bezig, zaterdag eerst stage en 's avonds feestje.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Do: ja revalideren is geen pretje...dat is "hard" werken!  :Embarrassment:  sterkte meid....wat leuk dat je voor je man een speciaal stoofpotje van Kip gaat maken...zaligggggggg met "liefde" bereid is mooi en dan smikkelt je man nog meer! geniet van je leesboek, òòk ik moet weer eens leren om dat te doen..het geeft rust in je hoofd en eigenlijk is het fijn om weg te zinken in je boek...het ga je goed, en smikkel lekker samen...X  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gossie: hoe gaat het met de zoektocht naar een nieuwe wasmachine...best wel veel werk hè? er zijn zoveel modellen....succes ermee...en een goed weekend hoor...lekker uitrusten.... :Wink: 

Agnes: Je Aquarium ( 400liter) pfffff misschien moet je er een zwembadje of rubber bootje naast leggen met water erin voor het geval de boel kapot knapt, dan kunnen je mooie vissen er zo inspringen ha,ha,.... :Big Grin:  och vreselijk dat moet je toch niet aan denken...ik plaag maar wat hoor? heb ik effe zin in...ehhh verder wens ik je een goed en knus weekend toe...geen gedonder meer in huis, want ja dat kost jou hèèl veel kracht en energie...waak over jezelf lieverd...dagggggggggg X

Ronald: een Rally rijden?...geweldig...lijkt mij hartstikke leuk....knallen maar met die auto's geef gassssssssssss veel plezier  :Smile: 

Luuss: Benen op de bank meid na zo'n lange schooldag....Veel plezier op de 1e stagedag....ik hoop dat je het hèèl leuk krijgt...have fun op het feest zaterdagavond....genieten maar....

Hier gaat alles zijn gangetje...er gebeurd veel om mij heen in de omgeving met familie en vrienden en bekenden....veel nare dingen en dat raakt mij enorm....soms geen puf om hier te verschijnen maar vanmiddag wilde ik toch wat bijlezen...aangezien ik 30 dagen gratis op een datingsite zit heb ik vd week al mijn 1e date gehad...lekker hangen/lounchen in een super heerlijke lederen bank in een prachtige gelegenheid....ik was nieuwsgierig naar de man in kwestie....het was èènmalig....de volgende date is zaterdagavond als het doorgaat...vanavond maar even opbellen om het goed te bespreken...gezellie...ik heb er zin in, ik wordt er wat poetserig van in huis, ik krijg zin om wat dingen te kopen, maar ik wordt er voornamelijk een beetje blij van  :Big Grin:  èn dat heb ik effe nodig in deze wereld van ellende en geweld! dit weekend zou ik naar een goede vriend gaan, maar dat ging helaas niet door, dus nu een "Date" ik krijg er langzamerhand zin in....verder niets te melden voor dit moment....hallo Tarzan ik kom er aan!!!! lalalalalalala een beetje gek doen hoort erbij, en de kater komt zondagochtend....òf niet....ach als het maar gezellig is dat is het allerbelangrijkst....ik durf bijna niet meer te geloven in een goede klik, maar ja....zeg nooit...Nooit!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: gossiemikkie vergeet ik te vragen hoe het was op die bijeenkomst ivm de artsen!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: ....ik had 's avonds naar het late journaal gekeken op Belgie, maar helaas daar zag ik niets, dat vond ik erg jammer....op Nl òòk al niet....nu kijk ik 's avonds af en toe het journaal op Belgie om 19.00 uur...interessant en een mooie taal om te horen...fijn dat er veel mensen zijn gekomen hoop ik, het is belangrijk dat ze gesteund worden de artsen....

zeg Christel...voor jou een fijn weekend en wederom sterkte gewenst voor je dierbare zus....Liefs X  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Jammer dat de date tegenviel ondanks de leuke omgeving en ook jammer dat afspraak met goede vriend niet doorging, hopelijk is je date morgen wel leuk!

Dag liep even anders, eerst crematie, toen 1 uur sociologie en 2 uur muzische les waar ik lekker geschilderd heb  :Smile:  Zo even wasmachine aandoen, bezig met school en niet te laat op bed. Ik wil best even mn benen omhoog doen, maar moet veel voor school doen en anders moet ik leuke dingen missen en dat wil ik niet, dus even doorbijten hier  :Wink:  Morgen stage en 's avonds verjaardagsfeestje, ga samen met Christiaan daarheen, lekker dansen, heb er zin in, ben er echt aan toe even los te gaan en gek te doen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

@ Agnes, Elizabeth en Luuss,

ik wens jullie veel sterkte, kracht, en liefs deze a.k. dagen. En de verdere week. :Wink: 

Vandaag is de wasmachine geinstalleerd! Dit ging heel snel. :EEK!: 

Gelukkig dat ik mijn douche schoongemaakt had. Dus ook onder de oude
wasmachine waar veel stof en viezigheid onderlag. :Embarrassment: 

Morgen ga ik het weer inrichten en misschien naar de stad.
Deze week een broek verpest met chloor :Mad:

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh ik mis hier zoveel dat het onmogelijk is om alles bij te lezen! Iig voor iedereen die het nodig heeft sterkte! En voor iedereen die een leuk weekend tegemoet gaat: veel plezier!

Mij staat in ieder geval een erg druk weekend voor de boeg. Mn mam en zus gaan morgen met mn tante en oma naar Assen om 2 vogels voor mn opa te halen (yup vanaf noord-holland een tripje van 2 uur naar Assen voor een stel vogels... :Stick Out Tongue: ).

Ik blijf in ieder geval gewoon thuis en ga bij mn vriend thuis zitten, mn laatste SE week begint a.s. maandag mag dus nog flink aan de bak! Ik heb nu nog maar 3 vakken, maar wel 3 erg moeilijke vakken zal dus nog flink moeten leren! Hierna enkel nog examentrainingen en dan in Mei de centrale examens, en dan hopen op positief bericht dat ik het dit jaar wel gehaald heb!

Goed zaterdag dus flink leren, zondag vroegop wegens schietwedstrijd, er is iemand afwezig dus ik mag weer invallen, kijken of het dit keer beter gaat, haha ze moeten eens een verwarming op de schietbaan uitvinden, sta ik dr iig niet te bevriezen! Daarna natuurlijk weer leren leren leren! 

Fijn weekend iedereen!

----------


## gossie

@ Sylvia,

Jij ook een heel fijn weekend toegewenst. trouwens goed om iets van je te horen. :Smile:  :Wink:  

Fijn dat je moeder en zus, liefhebbers zijn van vogels, zoals ik een vogeltje liefhebster. :Confused:  :Wink: 

Succes met je school/opleiding en niet te vergeten je vriend. :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Sylvia,
> 
> Jij ook een heel fijn weekend toegewenst. trouwens goed om iets van je te horen. 
> 
> Fijn dat je moeder en zus, liefhebbers zijn van vogels, zoals ik een vogeltje liefhebster.
> 
> Succes met je school/opleiding en niet te vergeten je vriend.
> 
> een lieve groet van Gossie


Haha ja ik leef nog! Ik ben de laatste tijd idd niet veel aanwezig, afentoe lees ik een beetje door maar heb de tijd vaak niet meer om uitgebreid te posten helaas. Na mn examens ga ik weer mn come back maken haha! Nu even school op nr 1  :Smile: 

Vind het wel knap dat ze idd zo'n lange tocht over hebben voor wat vogeltjes! De vogeltjes zijn een cadeautje voor mn opa omdat hij in de tuin een hele grote volière heeft en er het afgelopen jaar 3 vogeltjes zijn overleden wegens ouderdom, we wilden dus met de fam hem graag weer wat vogeltjes terug geven!

Jij ook een heel fijn weekend!

----------


## Agnes574

Ben een beetje bijgelezen, maar een beetje te moe om op alles te reageren... sorry!!
Gister veel moeten doen en véél in de file gestaan..grr; effe een opdonder voor m'n knieën merk ik.
Gelukkig is het aqua gemaakt; ik hoef me geen zorgen meer te maken daarover en dat doet goed!!
Verder nog wat hyacinten meegenomen op de terugweg, zodat het huis op een natuurlijke manier weer heerlijk kan geuren!

Vandaag tot 15u (!!) geslapen; had 't blijkbaar écht nodig; wel jammer dat ik daardoor het zonnetje mis, maar er komen meer zonnige dagen aan gelukkig :Wink: .

Fijn weekeind iedereen!!
Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Heb vandaag hier een beetje bij gelezen, maar voel te moe in mijn hoofd om op elk appart te reageren.
Vandaag word het hier verder een rustig dagje, enkel een beetje was opplooien en straks naar de weight wachters, en verder niets doen.
Gisteren heel veel gedaan.
Heb de auto gekuist mijn ventje heeft hem gestofzuigd en ik heb hem met nat gedaan. Was goei weer dus heb ik er maar van zonnetje geprofiteerd.
Dan ook nog de koelkast laten ontdooien en proper gemaakt, neemt allemaal zoveel tijd in beslag. 
En dan ook nog de grond gedweild ben zo blij dat hier allemaal een beetje aan kant staat :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  jij bent heerlijk bezig geweest  :Wink:  koelkast uitkuisen vind ik ook geen pretje ....gelukkig kan ik de schappen in afwasmachine steken . 

Hier alles rustig ... na de drukke dagen ....laat alles op mij afkomen en laat mij niet afjagen ..... moet even bij tanken . 

Morgen komt broer uit Duitsland op bezoek .....dan is het altijd druk want hij heeft als bijnaam ....radio Luxembourg :Big Grin:  .....dat zegt genoeg he. 

Woensdag ...gaan we nd. kust wandelen ....etentje / terasje....hopelijk kan ik wat energie opdoen  :Wink:  genieten .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Vanmiddag naar m'n beste vriendin... is al weer vééls te lang geleden...
Heb er wel zin in!

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Ja ben idd goed bezig geweest, was ook allemaal nodig. Moet wel zeggen dat ik nu wel even moet bekomen,maar ben enorm blij dat allemaal proper en achter de rug is :Big Grin: 


@Aggie,

Hopelijk was het leuk bij je vriendin, maar dat zal wel zeker :Wink: 

Vandaag naar de fysio geweest, en wat inkopen gaan doen,en voor de rest vanavond uitrusten!!! :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je weer een wasmachine hebt  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Succes met leren, hopelijk gaan de toetsen goed!
Lief dat je zus en mams zo ver reizen om je opa blij te maken  :Smile:  Ale op mijn stage hebben ze buiten ook een voliere en duiventil vinden al die mensen prachtig en op onze gang in de woonkamer hebben ze een vogelkooi met vogeltje, geeft toch wel wat huiselijks voor een verzorgingshuis  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat de aqua gemaakt is, scheelt een zorg minder  :Wink: 
Hopelijk was het gezellig met je beste vriendin!

@ Do,
Ja fijn he als het huis weer aan kant is, kan je nog beter genieten van het zonnetje  :Wink: 

@ Suske,
Tank lekker bij! Gezellig dat je broer langs kwam en geniet van de wandeling en etentje/terras aan de kust!

Nou stage zaterdag was leuk maar vermoeiend, daarna wasmachine gedaan en in de tuin geweest en 's avonds feestje maar overgeslagen. Zondag in de tuin en met school bezig geweest. Maandag school, gister 2 uurtjes school gehad en daarna 2 wasmachines gedaan, mijn beddegoed uit raam gehangen, afwasmachine gedaan en restje afwas, verder met school bezig geweest. Vandaag maar even wat rustiger aan en tante bellen of ik haar vandaag, morgen, vrijdag of zondag kan intrvieuwen voor schoolopdracht en verder met school. Morgen 2 uurtje school, vrijdag lange dag maar wel gaan we kleien, zaterdag stage dan verjaardag dan Belle Perez en zondag maar ff rusten dacht ik zo  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister heerlijke dag gehad met beste vriendin  :Big Grin: 
Vandaag kleurtje opgedaan in m'n ligstoel opt terras en wat gewerkt hier ... verder nog een was of 2 drogen en opruimen en verder lekker rusten!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat het gezellig was bij beste vriendin  :Smile: 
Geniet lekker van het zonnetje en de rust!

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag drukke dag gehad. Toets scheikunde welke ontzettend slecht is gegaan. We hadden 2 uur de tijd en de toets bestond uit 37 vragen. Véél te veel! 10 minuten voor tijd kwam ik erachter dat ik nog dik 15 vragen moest maken, het eind heb ik dus ontzettend afgeraffeld om nog een beetje wat te kunnen invullen. Ook zaten er naast en achter mij constant mensen te praten. Pff tijdens schoolexamens, surveillanten doen niets? Ach mn laatste schoolexamen wiskunde van afgelopen maandag is in ieder geval erg goed gegaan ( had een 9.0  :Big Grin: ).

Morgen werken, pff spannend voor de eerste keer krijg ik een eigen groep op me. (Ik doe TSO *tussenschoolse opvang* op een basisschool) Tot nu toe heb ik elke keer meegelopen met een ander, maar de groep werd zo groot dat ze hem vanaf morgen gaan splitsen. Nu moet ik vanavond dus nog even hard mn best doen om gebeden te leren (christelijke basisschool, ze bidden voor en na het eten, is erg lastig als je zonder geloof bent opgevoed en nooit heb hoeven bidden  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Ach heb er wel vertrouwen in, komt vast helemaal goed  :Smile: !

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Super dat je een 9.0 op wiskunde had!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ontzettend slecht zeg dat de surveillanten niks deden tegen het geroezemoes, helpt niet voor concentratie, ik zou er een melding van maken! Waren er meer die te weinig tijd hadden voor de vragen? Zo ja dan zou ik dat ook melden  :Wink: 
Succes met TSO en het bidden vandaag  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

@ Sylvia, van harte proficiat.. voor wiskunde een 9.0 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Succes Meis :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Morgen ga ik eerst boodschappen in huis halen, voor een laatste zuurkool-stamppot met uitgebakken kaantjes en verse worst.
Dat ga ik morgenmiddag bereiden voor mijn lieve buur en 'n kennis en haar zus en zwager die overkomen.
Laatste stamppot voor het seizoen. Al is het lente nu, het weekend wordt het weer fris.

Dat zonnetje mag van mij blijven hoor. :Smile: 

's middags naar het werk. En het weekend waarschijnlijk shoppen. Zondag zijn de winkels ook open.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gistermorgen ( zondag) lekker gewandeld met een vriend en Bhody de hond, en 's middags had ik een verjaardag van het kind van mijn overleden broer...je gaat er heen, het was gezellig, maar mijn broer begin ik steeds meer te missen.... :Embarrassment:  soms wil je dingen vasthouden maar dat gaat helaas niet....

Vandaag: vanmorgen gesport want dat had ik al 2 weken niet meer gedaan, ik kwam er niet aan toe door allerlei andere sociale verplichtingen zoals naar het ziekenhuis steeds gaan etc, èn ik voelde mij gewoon uitgeput en mijn lichaam wilde niet...nu ben ik aan het bijkomen en straks loop ik nog even naar de winkel toe voor een boodschap anders verkrampt mijn lichaam van dit zitten achter de pc  :Big Grin:  de rest van de dag doe ik niet veel meer...

----------


## fc339044

morgen,naar hartspecialist(hart slaat over)hopelijk valt het mee en is het niet zo erg als het lijkt.groetjes nog.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk heeft het laatste stamppotje goed gesmaakt en was het een gezellige drukte  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Leuk dat je gewandeld hebt en toe bent gekomen aan sporten  :Smile: 

@ Fc339044,
Succes bij de hartspecialist, hopelijk valt het mee!

Ik was donderdag en vrijdag ziek, buikgriep of iets verkeerds gegeten, voelde mij zaterdag weer beter genoeg voor een leuke stagedag, verder bezig geweest met school, maar gister onderweg naar station om naar school te gaan voor presentatie een ongeluk gehad en nu doet mijn lichaam zeer. Kon mijn leraar ook niet bereiken via telefoon en hij reageert niet op mijn e-mails dus ik baal daarvan. Ik ga uitrusten en herstellen hoop ik...

----------


## Agnes574

Vanmiddag om boodschappen... morgen naar de huisartse en do en vrij hoop ik te rusten!!

----------


## fc339044

aan Luus0404,hart sloeg over maar gelukkig volgens specialist helemaal niet levensbedreigend ,remedie bloeddruk verlagende medicijnen van 50mg naar 100,zou het probleem oplossen of verbeteren,ik hoop dat het klopt.groetjes nog.

----------


## christel1

FC, toch goed dat je snel naar de cardioloog bent kunnen gaan en hopelijk is je probleem nu opgelost. 
Luus, jij hebt toch altijd pech he.. En die proffen lezen blijkbaar nooit hun mail, moest ik dat een week niet doen dan zit mijn mailbox overvol... Als ik in juni een weekje op verlof ga, dan ga ik alle mails van al de sites waar ik opzit voor een weekje moeten blokkeren of mijn lappie draait in de prak...
Vandaag met mijn ventje op huizenjacht... Hopelijk levert het eindelijk iets op, en zaterdag nog eens.... En verder ga ik heel veel rusten want heb het hard nodig, want gisteren deed mijn hart ook al raar en heb ik de hele namiddag platte rust gehouden en nu is het toch weer beter (had weer uitstraling naar beide armen en dat is niet goed te noemen, in april terug op controle.... hopelijk houdt de cardio me daar dan niet, ben er al bang voor)
Hopelijk is het morgen wat beter weer dan vandaag want zou graag wat in het zonnetje zitten 
Kissies iedereen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Hey lieverd wat een pech allemaal, èn dan ook nog een ongeluk krijgen, goddank kun je het ons nog vertellen!.. :Frown: .....sterkte meissie, en wat vreemd dat die gasten ( leraren) niet antwoorden...tjeetje, niet mee zitten, maar geef je lichaam rust of misschien na de dokter toe?  :Embarrassment:  Beterschap en neem je tijd om op te knappen...liefs..

FC339044: Gelukkig kon de arts je helpen in het ziekenhuis...het lijkt mij een akelig gevoel...sterkte met de nieuwe dosering, ik hoop dat jij je gauw wat beter voelt.... :Wink: 

Agnes: Hey mop...hopenlijk kan de dokter je helpen...goed uitrusten do/vrij als je de kans krijgt...je hebt het nodig...hou je haaks...lief mens.... :Smile: 

Christel: Succes met de huizenjacht, zou leuk zijn als er ergens een huisje vrij kwam....
uiteraard hèèl veel sterkte met je hart, je bent inmiddels zelf al een halve arts hè? voorzichtig het lijkt mij heel eng...je kunt je hart weggeven uit liefde  :Big Grin:  of je kunt ene hart weggeven als donor  :Stick Out Tongue: ....ik zou kiezen voor de liefde  :Embarrassment:  wees zuinig op jezelf en ga liggen en doe wat de dokter zegt als je er heen moet!!!! toi toi toi....het wordt wel wat veel de laatste tijd bij jou....pas goed op jezelf madammeke...Liefsss  :Wink: 

Gistermorgen ging ik naar mijn zus toe die de dag ervoor een behandeling kreeg in het ziekenhuis, waarbij er wat mis ging...gistermiddag ging ik naar de tandarts voor mijn nieuwe kroon....het zat wat tegen...de pijn was behoorlijk 's avonds en nu donder ik er steeds een paracetamol in en gaat het gelukkig weer wat beter...ik doe rustig aan vandaag...och ja...de zon schijnt hier wel....nog maar ff van genieten dan achter het glas....Sterkte allemaal....

----------


## Suske'52

Elisabeth  :Smile:  jij bent ook een drukke dame hé  :Wink:  van hier naar daar ....en dan alle mails beantwoorden .....met evenveel liefde en vriendschap  :Smile:  Bravo !!!! :Big Grin:  

Hopelijk geneest je tand vlug ..... nd. tandarts gaan is niet prettig ,maar het moet gebeuren  :Big Grin:  

Vndg ganse nmdg. bezoek gehad .....morgen ga ik de stad in  :Big Grin:  man blijft thuis hij gaat zijn speech in oefenen vd. vrijdagavd. bij het laatste evenement van dit carnavaljaar 2011 zodus.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Gister naar huisarste geweest; dik in orde!
Juist bloedtesten nog opvragen... komt wel; als er iets scheelt (tekorten) ofzo, belt ze zelf wel  :Wink: 

Straks naar Eurotuin voor de visjes.. en een 'snoep' voor de wfks; kan ik toch niet laten  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Morgen rustdag en mss een uurke naar het water met de woefs (vriend is gaan vissen  :Wink: ).

Zaterdag ... rust en 'zonnen'-dag  :Big Grin:  .. daar heb ik zin in!!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Fantastisch als het goed is...Super.... :Embarrassment: 
Snoep voor je honden is leuk om te kopen, dat vindt ik ook...ha,ha,...verwennerij..
geniet zaterdag maar van een rustdag dat is heerlijk en met een zonnetje erbij is het helemaal verrukkelijk...succes met alles en heb het fijn in alle opzichten.... 

Vanmorgen boodschappen gedaan bij AH en de Aldi....ik ben ook bij mijn zus geweest die èèn jaartje jonger is....zij had goed nieuws....uitslag van het ziekenhuis was goed...dus gèèn kanker  :Big Grin:  gelukkig...
ik ben nu erg moe maar dat hindert niet...mijn kies doet zeer en ik heb geen trek maar een paracetamol zou wel lekker zijn mèt een glas rode wijn...beetje spoelen maar....
ik wilde naar het graf gaan van mijn vriendin maar kon de moed even niet vinden, dus dat doe ik een andere keer...Sorry lieve vriendin maarrrrrrr de kaars zal branden...

morgen is nog een verrassing wat ik ga doen, ik heb nog geen plannen..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

Morgen ga ik verhuizen bij een vriendin. En zondag uitblazen, ppffffffff :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Succes ermee, ik hoop dat het vandaag gelukt is allemaal...een hele klus, misschien kun je zondag wat uitrusten....groetjes  :Embarrassment: 

vanmorgen heb ik boodschappen gedaan....vanmiddag ben ik gaan wandelen in het bos met een goede vriend en mijn hondje Bhody  :Big Grin:  daarna op zoek gegaan in een plaatsje naar softijs want daar had ik erg zin in.... :Stick Out Tongue:  toen een uurtje rusten..eten koken, hond uitlaten en om 22.00 uur moet ik met mijn tante die òòk hier in de flat woont naar de huisartsenpost toe....ik ben benieuwd....over en sluiten maar..een prettige avond als je dit leest en anders een hele fijne zondag gewenst....

Groeten van hier.... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

vndg. uitrusten ....na vermoeiende dagen ...deze morgen om 03.u00 wakker door gebuur zijn hond , die hadden ze buiten gezet en het beestje heeft ganse nacht geblaft  :EEK!:  om 05.u00 dan maar opgestaan ....gaan buiten kijken en hem proberen te troosten .... om 08.u00 de broodjes af gebakken het ruikt hier heerlijk  :Smile:  man gaan wakker maken ...hij bakt straks de frietjes en nmdg. kijken nr. de ronde met bubbels  :Stick Out Tongue:  ..hang een nota aan de voordeur : 'niet storen vandaag ' :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Arme hond en jij kan maar niet slapen, bah dat is ellendig hoor dat dat geblaf....grrrrrrrrrrrrr...voortaan moet maar de buurman en of buurvrouw naar buiten en de hond kan dan binnen blijven, dat lijkt mij een betere oplossing...tjonge jonge de hele buurt wordt wakker!!  :Big Grin:  in gedachten ruik ik al je broodjes van vanmorgen....lekker hè, een beetje bijkomen na zo'n nacht....daggggggggggggg  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag weer eens werken, morgen en overmorgen cursus KNX. Weer 2 dagen stilzitten dat wordt nog wat.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat alles dik in orde was bij de huisartse  :Smile: 

@ Fc339044,
Fijn dat er niks levensbedreigends uitkwam, hopelijk help de medicatie verhoging inderdaad!

@ Christel,
Ja de profs reageren echt niet, mijn stamklasgenoten ook niet en juist uit de parallleklas waar we veel lessen mee samen hebben kreeg ik van 2 meiden wel een e-mail en berichtje  :Confused:  
Ga je dan ook op vakantie of gewoon echt even een weekje rust van alles?
Succes met huizenjacht!

@ Elisabeth,
Ik belde met mijn huisarts en kreeg zoals altijd te horen dat ik maar op bed moest gaan liggen en een paracetamol moest nemen, ik heb helemaal niks aan die vent  :Frown: 
Ik heb school gebeld en me ziek gemeld, ik heb mijn leraren, leraressen en 2 stamklasgenoten gemaild maar nog steeds niks terug, daarintegen wel van 2 meiden uit parallelklas, begrijp er niks van...
Vervelend dat er wat mis is gegaan bij je zus, hopelijk hersteld zij goed!
Hopelijk heb je weinig last meer gehad van je nieuwe kroon!
Lekker dat je naar het bos bent geweest met een vriend en je hondje!

@ Suske,
Jullie hebben wel vaak mensen over de vloer he, gezellig  :Wink: 
Hopelijk was het gezellig in de stad en is de speech van je man goed ontvangen!
Vervelend zeg dat de buren de hond buiten hebben gezet en dat jullie er hinder van hadden!  :Frown: 

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk is alles gelukt met helpen verhuizen en heb je je rust weer terug!

@ Ronald,
Succes met de cursus, hopelijk is het wat!

Vandaag leren en laatste hand leggen aan verslagen. Morgen en overmorgen tentamens en verslagen inleveren.

----------


## Suske'52

@ lieve luuss  :Smile:  hopelijk komt alles op zijn pootjes ..... :Wink: je moet positief blijven denken ...niet altijd gemakkelijk...SUCCES !!!! :Wink:  

Bezoek ...jaaa ,dat gaat hier vlot ....al gezegd... dat ik op de deur een spandoek gaan hangen ' In de zoete inval' ieder komt hier graag terug .....dat vind ik fijn .....maar begin wel al eens te zeggen , het past even niet vndg.  :Wink: voor zelfbehoud .. :Smile:  man's speech was in orde  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh de toetsweek is weer achter de rug. Volgende week nog 3 herkansingen. Ik mag van ieder vak één toets herkansen, uiteraard ga ik dat natuurlijk ook doen want het kan altijd een paar puntjes in het gemiddelde schelen! Verder is het nog steeds erg druk. Ik werk nu 3 dagen in de week en binnenkort komt er een 4e dag bij. 
Morgen eerst naar school om door te geven welke toetsen ik wil herkansen (Pff voor 5 min naar school op mn vrije dag! Contact via mail/telefoon mocht niet, moest allemaal persoonlijk gebeuren..)Daarna door naar t werk en 's middag hopelijk genieten van t zonnetje (hmm volgens mij wordt t morgen weer minder weer..)

----------


## sietske763

hai syl,
succes meid met het studeren voor je herkansingen,
het blijft een gedoe he, dat leren vooral nu het weer zo mooi is........

niet veel bijzonders, alleen veel visites.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Suske,
Dat hoop ik ook  :Smile: 
Altijd fijn als mensen graag bij je komen, maar soms moet je inderdaad even voor je eigen rust kiezen... en fijn dat de speech goed is gegaan  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Succes met de herkansingen, hopelijk gaat het goedkomen! Ja ik moet soms ook 3 uur reizen voor 45 min les, maarja dat schijnt erbij te horen...
Fijn dat je nu op vrije momenten wat meer kan werken, bevalt het nog steeds?

@ Sietske,
Veel plezier met de visites  :Wink: 

Vandaag toets gehad ging redelijk dus ik hoop op een voldoende...nu leren voor toets van morgen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sylvia: Hèèl veel succes met de herkansingen lady...wel balen om voor 5 min naar school te gaan, hopenlijk hoef je niet al te ver reizen....pfffff een drukke tijd wederom...Zet hem op....beetje geluk heb je nodig....Sterkte....groetjes..... :Embarrassment: 

Luuss: succes met je toetsen....ik duim voor jullie allbei  :Stick Out Tongue:  òòk nog gaan slapen hè?

Vanmorgen ben ik gaan sporten....achter de pc zitten en schrijven maar mijn arm en rechterschouder protesteert enorm, dus ik ga stoppen voor vandaag....vanmiddag heb ik weer een ander bos uitgezocht en met goede vriend en Bhody de hond gaan wandelen, daarna weer de calorien eraan gegeten door een ijsje te eten....of valt softijs wel mee?  :Stick Out Tongue:  nu rust ik uit en denk na over wat ik ga eten....gezond of patat.... :Wink: 
vanavond ga ik luieren.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Sjah mijn slaap van vannacht werd verstoor door geluiden op zolder, waarschijnlijk ratten, maar toen ik ging kijken vond ik er geen...
Toets van gister ging voor mijn gevoel iets beter dan die van vandaag, ik hoop op voldoende maar we zullen zien...
Wat ben jij actief geweest met sporten en wandelen! 

Zo met een goede vriend kletsen en eten, even ontstressen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: effe een schoteltje muizenvergif neerzetten voor de ratten op zolder....dan houd dat getrippel op van die dieren...brrr ratten....ik ben benieuwd naar je toetsen, ik hoor het graag....Rust lekker uit....èn heb het gezellig samen....Liefsssss  :Embarrassment: 

vanmorgen voelde ik mij een zombie...wandelen en sporten, misschien was het allemaal wat teveel, maar het weer lonkt je naar buiten toe, haha ik kon gisteravond laat met Bhody haast niet meer lopen...mijn gewrichten hadden er geen zin meer in, beetje pijnlijk dus en vanmorgen ook, dus ik was een trage slak... :Big Grin:  het ziekenhuis maar weer eens gebeld voor een afspraak bij de pijnpoli voor mijn arm en schouder, en informeren voor mijn gewrichten....ik ben te lang niet geweest...
vanmiddag boodschappen gedaan bij Appie, effe sjesen door de blokker en nog een winkel...hup naar huis toe...hond aangelijnd en uitgelaten en toen wilde ik naar mijn ouders toe, maar mijn lichaam zei STOP  :Big Grin:  ik ben gewoon bekaf...en ik had vanmiddag toch een uurtje rustig aan gedaan...tja...nu even schrijven dat is ontspanning maar niet te lang....

----------


## Suske'52

@ luuss  :Smile:  RATTEN of muizen wel een groot verschil ... :EEK!:   :Wink:  ik denk dat muizenvergif vr. ratten niet sterk genoeg is ,hopelijk vlug een oplossing .... 

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  verzorg je goed  :Wink:  

vd .avnd. bezoek .... :Smile:  
morg.- bij dochter op bezoek nr. haar nieuwe tuin gaan kijken ( zelf uitgetekend) 

zondg.- uitstap.....en uiteten  :Wink:  genieten met man  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Morgenochtend even de stad in en de markt op. 's Middags (of 's avonds ligt er een beetje aan) weer een nieuwe workout (ja ik ben bezig met P90! Zal straks even een topic openen in één van de rubrieken). En nagels lakken/foto's maken voor de website, nieuwe planning voor de aankomende weken maken etc etc. Kortom ik ben nog wel even bezig!

Edit Topic voor P90 : http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=62450#post62450

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Wat een drukte allemaal, wel je rust nemen hoor! Heb je afspraak met de pijnpoli geregeld?

@ Suske,
Hopelijk was het bezoek, op bezoek gaan en uit eten leuk!
Is de tuin van je dochter mooi geworden?

@ Syl,
Succes met de workouts, je website en alles! 

Drukke maar leuke dagen gehad, vandaag was/afwas gedaan, paps administratie bijgewerkt, beetje opgeruimd en mijn spullen geordend/opgeruimd.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag heb ik eerlijk niks gedaan en lekker in de zon gelegen, zie ik al wat bruin nu (heel wat) morgen geven ze weer koud dus vandaag eens goed geprofiteerd, heb enkel eten gemaakt, koude schotel met gerookte zalm, forel, garnaaltjes, eieren, sla tomaten, komkommer, asperges, maïs maar uit blik hoor... ook eens gezond en niet zoveel werk en toch lekker, zeker met het warme weer...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je lekker van het zonnetje genoten hebt en lekker gezond gegeten hebt!  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

luuss :Smile:  voel je , je al wat beter ?? Hopelijk vlot nu alles ..... :Wink: 

De uitstap gisteren was fijn ...op het onverwachts is een vriend nog mee geweest ...en dan is er tijd tekort, hij kan zo gevat vertellen ... hem heb ik er altijd graag bij ...

De tuin was prachtig .. alleen moet alles nu groeien en bloeien ...ze waren zo fier  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja ik voel mij al wat beter  :Smile: 
Fijn dat het leuk was en gezellig dat er onverwacht een vriend langskwam!
Ja als het leuk is vliegt de tijd altijd voorbij  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Is ook fijn als de tuin naar smaak of wens is ingericht en het groeien en bloeien komt wel  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

luuss  :Smile:  Tofffffffffffffff !!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

Ben momenteel druk met het opknappen van de crossfiets van Jarno. De garage is al omgebouwd tot spuitcabine. Het einde is in zicht.
Heerlijk dat mooie weer. Maar wel weer met de klusjes beginnen.

----------


## Agnes574

.... mijn eigen zin  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Groot gelijk meid!

Vandaag uitrusten, en van weekend een beetje gaan wandelen om mijn rug wat te versterken.

----------


## Suske'52

vndg.- rusten .....zonder géne .....morgen gaan uiteten , kleindochter was deze week jarig ..17 jaar ...waar is de tijd naartoe????? ze komen terug van ski vakantie en als verrassing wachten wij hun op in het restaurant.. zij weet dit niet .... :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh hier komt een druk weekend aan! Veel leren voor mijn laatste 2 herkansingen aankomende week. Zondag de laatste wedstrijd schieten van dit seizoen, hmm dit keer wat beter mn best doen, laatste wedstrijd was echt kansloos *haha en dan nog zielig 3e van de 3 worden en daar nog een prijs voor krijgen ook, zucht ze moeten erop zetten "slechtste score ooit"  :Stick Out Tongue: *

----------


## sietske763

succes met studeren syl,
hopelijk kan je je boeken mee naar buiten nemen....omdat het mooi weer wordt

----------


## dolfijnjorien

_eum nou beetje uitzieken geen idee waar ik last van heb maar kheb der geen tijd voor....... 
Morgen lading cadeautjes halen en zaterdag verjaardag... 

Fijn weekend allemaal_

----------


## Agnes574

Iedereen,

Een fijn en rustig weekeind gewenst... en Syl; sterkte en succes met 't studeren!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kan toch niet helemaal mijn eigen zin doen vandaag; moet vanavond naar een verjaardagsfeest van de tante van mijn vriend; schoonmoeder zit in Cyprus, vriend aan het water ,dus ik mag hen gaan 'vertegenwoordigen', maar is niet erg; zijn lieve mensen!!

----------


## Sylvia93

> succes met studeren syl,
> hopelijk kan je je boeken mee naar buiten nemen....omdat het mooi weer wordt


Sja het is helaas niet zulk heel mooi weer hier! Heb vandaag amper het zonnetje gezien  :Frown: . Lekker binnen geleerd dus!
Straks op weg naar vriend, slaap daar vannacht, hoef ik morgenochtend niet 's morgens vroeg de hele zooi wakker te maken hier (mn ma en zus slapen zondags tot 12/1 uur en die worden chaggie als ik om 10 uur 's ochtends ze wakker maak omdat ik wegga  :EEK!: )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Kleindochter al 17 jaar...wat leuk dat jullie hen gaan verrassen in een restaurant....ik hoop dat het een zeer geslaagde dag is geweest en dat ze weer veilig thuis zijn gekomen! fijne zondag... :Embarrassment:  liefs...

Sylvia: Succes met de studie, het leren...veel werk....prachtige nagels op je foto, mooi hoor...ik had ze ook altijd in de lak èn superlang en hard....na jaren van medicijnen e.d zien ze er nu wat zielig uit...brokkelt steeds af etc...jammer, nu heb ik korte stompjes vna nagels  :Big Grin:  wèl handig......maar enfin ik zal er vandaag wat hardner opsmeren..doegieeee

Dodito, Agnes, Sietske, Ronald, Dolfijnjorien, Lekker je eigen zin doen, wandelen èn later uitrusten, fijn klussen aan de fiets, van de verjaardag genieten Dolfijntje, en allemaal leuke dingen doen die je kan op zondag en wat wel of niet moet...geniet als de zon schijnt van de buitenlucht en anders binnen op een andere manier...

Liefsssssssssssss Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:  x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Hopelijk is Jarno's crossfiets mooi geworden!
Succes met al dat klussen  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Wel zo fijn om je eigen zin te doen  :Wink: 
Hopelijk was het wel leuk op verjaardag...

@ Do,
Lekker gewandeld?

@ Suske,
Leuke verrassing voor je kleindochter, hopelijk was het gezellig!

@ Syl,
Succes met leren voor de herkansingen, hopelijk maak je ze goed!

@ Jorien,
Beterschap en wel beetje rustig aan doen he?!

Vandaag met pap even naar Annen geweest, eventjes ontspannen eruit, vele lammetjes en een paar kalfjes en veulentjes gezien onderweg, heerlijk  :Smile:  Verder rustig aan, komende week drukte met school/stage/verjaardagen...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile:  Luuss  :Smile:  ja, het was fijn ..... dan denkt men wel eens aan het verleden ..... jezelf hoe men zich voelde....en waar men toen was .... :Wink:  :Confused:  maar ook wat men sinds dan verwezenlijk heb .... tijd gaat vlug ...ik word oud ... :Big Grin:  

aan ieder een fijne zondag terug gewenst  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Gelukkig maar dat het fijn was  :Smile: 
Soms zou het leuk zijn even terug in de tijd te kunnen om iets daadwerkelijk opnieuw te beleven of om even weer alles te kunnen, maar helaas werkt dat niet zo...
Ach je hebt veel herinneringen, veel verwezenlijkt en veel beleeft, evenals veel wijsheid en mensenkennis opgedaan en je doet ook nog zoveel mogelijk, zoals naar de vogezen, carnaval, dingen met kids en kleinkids, zijn een hoop mensen die dat niet kunnen zeggen!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Luuss  :Smile:  lieve.... ja luuss, ik moet er mij bij neerleggen 'k ben blij dat je er mij attent opmaakt .....soms zijn 24 uren p.dag, bij mij niet genoeg geweest in het verleden ....hard geknokt ....maar nu draag ik wel het positieve ervan ....gelukkig zijn we nog tesaam .. :Wink: heb ik héél veel liefde rond mij ... :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Suske,
Je draagt veel positiviteit in je ondanks alles en hebt altijd begrip, goed advies of een luisterend oor voor de mensen hier op MC en voor de dierbaren in je omgeving  :Smile: 
Je hebt een heleboel liefde om je heen  :Smile: 

Ik maakte je er attent op omdat een lief vrouwtje op mijn stage gister ontzettend was, haar ene dochter komt al jaren niet meer omdat die het gevoel heeft dat moederlief haar zus voortrok, de andere dochter komt nog wel maar daar had ze de dag ervoor chagerijnig tegen gedaan dus was het vrouwtje bang dat ook deze dochter niet meer zou langskomen. Ze heeft een zwaar leven gehad, haar jongste broer en zus leven allang niet meer, haar man leeft allang niet meer, vriendinnen en vrienden ook niet, alleen nog een zus die zo dement is dat ze elkaar wel herinneren maar niet herkennen en ze kan nog met een rollator lopen, maar durft dat ook niet lang. 
Ik vind het fijn dat ik elke week haar luisterend oor kan zijn en haar aandacht kan geven, dit wens je niemand toe...

----------


## sietske763

@luuss, klopt.............de verhalen uit de zorg zijn vaak schrijnend
toen ik daar nog veel mee te maken had op mn werk werd ik daar soms echt verdrietig van maar het positieve wat ik daar geleerd had was om nu het nog wat kan mn leven zoveel mogelijk positief te benaderen en te beleven omdat ik miss later er ook zo bijzit

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja de verhalen uit de zorg kunnen erg schrijnend zijn. Laatst op EenVandaag ook over stagiaires die taken moesten doen die ze niet mochten doen en wat ze tijdens hun stage meemaakten, echt verschrikkelijke verhalen zaten daar tussen! 
Ik ben blij dat de zorginstelling waar ik werk het echt beter geregeld heeft, maar je kan er zo weinig aan doen dat een oud lief vrouwtje weinig mensen meer om haar heen heeft, enige wat je kan doen is langsgaan en kletsen...

----------


## Suske'52

@Luuss  :Smile:  mijn jongste dochter zit ook in de zorg....meestal zijn deze mensen eenzaam , gelukkig zijn er nog mensen zoals jij en vele andere die met hart en ziel zich inzetten . :Wink:  In alle relaties is praten en nog eens praten meestal de oplossing om veel verdere problemen te voorkomen ...........luistert de andere partij niet na veel praten  :EEK!: ,spijtig , maar dan moet men deze relatie afsluiten  :Wink:  dit is dan verloren energie .....zo is mijn levens motto,laat problemen niet opstapelen ....pak ze direkt aan .... :Wink:  Jaloezie is ook een ziekte ........... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja gelukkig zijn er mensen die als stage of vrijwilliger zich inzetten  :Smile: 
Praten is zeker belangrijk in elke relatie, evenals problemen aanpakken, helaas denkt niet iedereen daar zo over en dan is het beter geen energie meer te verliezen, hoe moeilijk soms ook...
Gezonde jaloezie is goed, een teken dat je van elkaar houdt, maar het kan inderdaad ook heel anders  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vandaag ga ik naar school, hoorcollege ethiek, hoorcollege psychologische stromingen en hoorcollege over stage/opleiding.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Fijne dag op school gehad?

Ik heb vandaag gewerkt, en vanuit werk uit een presentatie over autistische kinderen gekregen. Heb er veel van opgestoken!

Morgenmiddag ook werken, en daarna even door naar een opticiën. Heb de laatste tijd heel veel hoofdpijn, mn scherm van mn laptop schudt afentoe voor mn ogen, en afgelopen zondag bij schieten voelde ik me net blind, ik zag dingen dubbel en bakte er daardoor helemáál niks van. Even ogen laten checken dus voordat ik straks echt gevaarlijk ga worden haha!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag naar m'n beste vriendin en morgen en overmorgen... zonnen en was/droog doen!!
Geniet van de zon wanneer je kunt!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Oh interressant zo'n presentatie! 
Bevalt dus wel goed op je werk  :Smile: 
Wel zo verstandig even je ogen te laten checken!

@ Agnes,
Veel plezier bij je beste vriendin vandaag!

----------


## Agnes574

Was weer gezellig zoals altijd, merci Luuss!!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Dochter komt vandaag langs we gaan er een gezellige dag van maken. Blijf wel thuis voel me te moe of iets te doen, maar heb een groot balkon dus kan daar gezellig wat babbelen met haar.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat het gezellig was bij je beste vriendin!  :Big Grin: 

@ Do,
Veel plezier met je dochter! Op het balkon lekker bijkletsen met wat drinken en wat lekkers erbij in het zonnetje is ook heerlijk  :Wink: 

Vandaag stage gelopen, was weer erg leuk, maar wel vermoeiend. Nu dus lekker rustig aan doen  :Smile:  Morgen school.

----------


## Agnes574

Het wordt een rustig weekeind, heb deze week genoeg gedaan en ben wat over mijn grenzen gegaan!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal,

IK ben de laatste dagen druk geweest met mijn tante die 1 verdieping lager woont...ziekenhuis in, ziekenhuis uit....ik was gisteravond ( Goede Vrijdag) compleet aan de latten ( bekaf) vandaag doe ik iets rustiger aan, en ik heb zelfs de pc aanstaan... :Big Grin:  effe ontspannen.....gistermiddag ben ik zelf naar de specialist geweest bij de Pijn- bestrijding.....ik hou van de geur van ziekenhuizen...tja...gelukkig maar....
misschien als het niet te warm is dan ga ik vanmiddag even een kleine wandeling maken....morgenmiddag ga ik naar mijn zus toe, en dan komt de hele familie en dat is knus en gezellig....2e Paasdag 's avonds ga ik naar een hele goede vriend toe voor een paar dagen...vrijdag wil ik weer thuis zijn....
ik voel mij moe maar wel voldaan...nu mijn huis nog een beetje opruimen en een paar wassen draaien....dag allemaal....
Fijne Pasen, lekker uitrusten en goede/fijne/leuke/rustige dingen doen, precies wat past bij je gezondheid....Daggggggggg
Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

ps: ik zag vd week een Haas heel hard rennen in een weiland....een prachtig gezicht....hij had "geen" eieren bij zich....haha,.... :Big Grin:  die heb ik maar gekocht in de supermarkt.... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile: ha ha ....leuke paashaas  :Wink:  had hij zijn kostumetje aan ??? ha ha ...fijne paasdagen en geniet ervan ...dat doen we hier ook ...al héél véél bezoek ontvangen ....gelukkig was het zonnetje d'er , konden we op terras zitten...en genieten met hapjes en drankjes  :Wink: vndg :" van het zelfde laken een broek " zoals men hier zegt . grtjs  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: ja het was zo'n mooi en koddig gezicht zo'n Haas zien springen, daar wordt ik blij van ( de natuur) haha zonder kostuum... :Smile:  wat fijn dat je met z'n allen buiten kon zitten, hèèrlijk he?, dat heb ik gisteren ook gedaan bij mijn zus in de tuin met z'n allen....fijne dag nog... :Embarrassment:  Liefssss

Vandaag: ik ben druk bezig met een grote tas inpakken....ik ben maar een paar dagen weg en ik heb het gevoel dat er veel mee moet...ik weet nooit wat ik allemaal mee moet nemen aan kleren en schoenen....en dan niet te vergeten spullen voor Bhody de hond... :Big Grin:  pffffffffffffff bah ik heb er een hekel aan , maar enfin als ik maar in de auto zit vanavond dan krijg ik er pas echt zin in....even in een andere omgeving vertoeven is fijn, hopenlijk is het niet te druk op de snelweg.... :Stick Out Tongue:  nu maar weer verder met mijn tassen, ik doe alles in etappes anders wordt ik te moe....prettige dag ....

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  geniet ervan en drink er ene op ons allen ( forum)...ha ha  :Big Grin:  
Valiezen pakken is ook mijn ding niet ...altijd aan 't denken ..wat neem ik het beste mee .. wij vrouwen hebben altijd teveel mee aan bagage ....want .....het zou eens dit of dat ..... maar zodra we in de auto stappen.... alles vergeten... denk ik maar aan één ding ontspannen ..... :Big Grin:  
Wees voorzichtig op de weg .... :Wink: Tot wederlezend.. :Wink:   :Big Grin:  .

FIJNE VAKANTIE !!!!!Liefs & knuffel  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Geniet van je vakantiedagen lieve Elisa!!!
Als het goed is vertrek ik van vrijdag t/m maandag naar een viswater in France ... maar dan moet die buikloop wél over zijn!! ... eerst maar 's de weerberichten voor het weekeind volgen .. tot nu toe geven ze voor 't weekeind veel regen af in France; dan blijf ik lekker thuis; ga niet koukleumen in een nat tentje  :Wink: !!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ag  :Smile:  Imodium helpt dit ook niet ???? amaai je aflloop zal goed gereinigd zijn ..ha ha  :Big Grin:  wel niet prettig hé . 

Morgen bij de kapster ...nadien op boodschap gaan en iets klein gaan eten . :Wink:  

Vergeten mij af te melden (forum) oeps ... stond op stand by .... in de voormiddag ....druk al veel bezoek gehad . :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

de tuin tegels schoonmaken volgens het recept van suske.............
ze heeft me beloofd dat ik niet zal ontploffen van de samenstelling!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Werk bevalt idd erg goed! Helaas zal ik er voor volgend schooljaar wel mee moeten stoppen omdat ik full time ga studeren dus niet meer tussen de middag vrij zal zijn. Ik ga nu 18 mei beginnen met mn cursus nagelstyliste voor gelnagels  :Smile: 

Verder hebben de mannen gisteravond hun laatste darttoernooi gehad dus hebben we de hele avond in de kroeg gezeten, was zeer gezellig  :Smile:  Straks ga ik even met mams een rondje door het park lopen (rommelmarkt) en tegen het middaguur ga ik met vriendlief weer de kroeg in. Slaap dan waarschijnlijk daar aangezien de mannen gisteravond al behoorlijk ver heen waren, en ze wss vannacht hun huis niet meer weten te vinden  :Stick Out Tongue:  Toch handig als je geen alcohol drinkt, ik kan mn huis vannacht nog vinden  :Stick Out Tongue: !

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  hoe is het verlopen met het poetsen vd. tegels ? toch geen ontploffing gehad  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  


Syl :Smile:  succes met je cursus  :Wink:  Ik ken dat ook de mannen vd. kroeg ...tooghangers ...en maar uitleggen ...de mannen hé .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  deze nacht was het 02.u00 thuis ...vrijdagnacht 02.u45 gelukkig na een paar pinten begint mijne man bruiswater te drinken .... :Wink: de ouderdom komt niet alleen  :Big Grin:  


Vd. nmdg. gaan we de stad in ...er is rommelmarkt ....optreden ....en het zonnetje schijnt ...genieten  :Wink:  

@ neetje  :Smile:  vlot het vndg. wat beter ??...sterkte  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

hahaaha die Sus,
echt geniaal dat ""recept"" van jou...
heel makkelijk te doen!
(voor mij was het erg zwaar omdat ik nu eenmaal niet zoveel kan)
de tegels zijn als ""nieuw"", ze waren 2e hands en nu zijn ze weer zoals ik ze kreeg.
vandaag ga ik de voorkant behandelen.
je had me geen doseringen gezegd, dus heb de concentratie zelf bedacht; 2 liter chloor en 1 kilo zout en dan 3 liter water.
wat is het eigenlijk toch leuk om je tuin mooier te maken!

succes op de rommelmarkt!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag rustig dagje, niets moet alles mag. Dochter komt vanavond langs best leuk :Big Grin:  zo kunnen we wat bijpraten.

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile: doseringen ..... :Big Grin:  ken ik niet ...gevoel hé  :Wink:  zo te lezen zal het wel gewerkt hebben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ sietske  hoe is het verlopen met het poetsen vd. tegels ? toch geen ontploffing gehad   
> 
> 
> Syl succes met je cursus  Ik ken dat ook de mannen vd. kroeg ...tooghangers ...en maar uitleggen ...de mannen hé .... deze nacht was het 02.u00 thuis ...vrijdagnacht 02.u45 gelukkig na een paar pinten begint mijne man bruiswater te drinken ....de ouderdom komt niet alleen  
> 
> 
> Vd. nmdg. gaan we de stad in ...er is rommelmarkt ....optreden ....en het zonnetje schijnt ...genieten  
> 
> @ neetje  vlot het vndg. wat beter ??...sterkte


Haha zeg dat maar niet te hard hoor, ik ken iemand van 62 die afgelopen vrijdag net zoveel drank ophad als de jongelui  :Wink:  Gister zijn wij rond 11'en terug naar huis gegaan, mannen zaten zo vol met drank dat ze per direct om vielen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sylvia..haha je hebt er idd zuipschuiten tussen zitten....ik dronk veel toen ik "jong" was  :Big Grin:  maar ik kan er eigenlijk niet zo goed tegen, nu gaat het goed, ik hoef niet meer "mee" te drinken met de meiden ( èn mannen)...glaasje wijn is lekker, ik wordt verstandig...pfffff  :Stick Out Tongue: ...hihi

eh ik lees wat bij inmiddels hierboven...wat leuk dat je een studiedag had over Autisme Sylvia dat lijkt mij heel boeiend...ik ben erg jaloers op je nagels, ik had zelf ook altijd die nagels en nu is het triest...het brokkelt af..ik ga ze nu maar elke dag verwennen met nagelgel en even niets anders...mijn nagels hebben wat lucht nodig denk ik....

och ja alvast succes met je cursus voor 18 mei...Nagelstyliste...superrrrr, enig.... :Wink: 

prettige dag...

Greetzzzzzzzzz Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes en Suske: dank voor jullie lieve woorden en wensen...ik had een paar hele leuke dagen en ben inmiddels weer thuis. :Big Grin:  ..ik was zeer vermoeid maar ach dat was het waard...effe een schoon koppie erdoor gekregen...heel veel kringloopwinkels bezocht en fijn gewandeld in bos èn duinen....kortom....gezellie....

ik hoop Agnes dat het met je buikloop beter gaat....pillen van de Apotheek is ook een aanbeveling misschien..sterkte, ik hoop dat je nog in France zit aan het viswater...heb het goed, heb het fijn lieverd.... :Wink: 

Suske: wat gezellig al die mensen/gasten bij je op bezoek....jij lijkt mij een hele warme lieve gezellige gastvrouw...( mèt lekkere hapjes) ehh rommelmarkt ben je geweest? niet teveel gekocht? haha geweldig hè? liefssssssss  :Smile: 

Sietske: wat Fijn dat je tuin zo mooi schoon is geworden...toppie, daar kun je donders blij van worden...goed gedaan...het is een hele klus als je weinig energie hebt...dag lieve Sietske, prettige dag....ehh heb je nog tompouzen gegeten met Koninginnedag?  :Stick Out Tongue:  hihi..jammie...

Dodito: hoi lieverd...ws het gezellig met je dochter? het lijkt mij heel innig als je zo'n fijne band hebt met elkaar...ik ben blij voor jou.... :Big Grin:  kostbaar èn voor alle vrouwen die dit meemaken

Luuss: hoi meissie hoe gaat die? laat jij je eens fijn verwennen door je vrienden.. je verdiend het...succes op school èn daarbuiten....Liefssss  :Embarrassment: 

Neetje: Hallo...Fijne, goede dag gewenst....Warme groet.... :Smile: 

Niemand vergeten?????????????/  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik doe mijn best....
dag lieve allemaal.....

ik weet nog niet wat ik vandaag ga doen....beetje in huis aanklungelen en de rest zie ik wel, sommige plannen pas ik aan bij mijn energie....byeeeeeeee  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@ elisabeth  :Smile:  danke... ik probeer voor ieder goed te doen .....uitstap ging niet door .....problemen dochter .... :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

ohhhhhhhh suske,
zijn het grote problemen?
sterkte ermee!

----------


## sietske763

suske, ik heb het al gelezen.........
heel veel kracht, sterkte, liefde en wijsheid!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: ik heb het zojuist gelezen over je dochter.....Triest.....ik heb je antwoord gegeven...Sterkte lieverd.....je hebt nu al je krachten nodig.... :Embarrassment: 
ik leef met je mee...wat een ommekeer, het komt soms onverwachts....

Liefsssssss Elisa xxx  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijne vakantie gehad? Lekker ontspannen? :P

@ Elisabeth,
Wat een drukte rondom goede vrijdagen pasen zeg  :EEK!: 
Hopelijk ben je nu weer wat bijkomen!
Onderweg van en naar school zie ik ook altijd hazen en reetjes, zo'n mooi gezicht!  :Big Grin: 
Lekker he wandelen in het bos en de duinen!

@ Suske,
Ja heerlijk he dat je op terras kan zitten als er veel bezoek is  :Smile: 
Amai, lees nu bij en was nog niet toe aan "vandaag voel ik me" maar heb even snel gelezen net, heel erg veel sterkte! 

@ Sietske,
Haha lol  :Big Grin: 
Fijn dat de tegels weer als nieuw zijn, zonder ontploffingen  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Fijn dat het zo bevalt en jammer dat je moet stoppen. Ale ik studeer ook fulltime maar heb het hele jaar op woensdag vrij ivm stage die ik dus op zaterdag heb, missch heb jij ook zo'n gelukje  :Wink: 
Ah leuk dat je begint met die cursus, ik doe weer mijn best mn nagels te laten groeien sinds 2 dagen, dus over een maand ofzo zal t wel weer wat zijn  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Haha ja wel zo handig als je je huis nog kan vinden  :Wink:  Hopelijk was t leuk met mams overdag en 's avonds met de mannen!

@ Do,
Heerlijk om soms even lekker niks te doen  :Wink: 
Hoe was het met je dochter?

Deze week vakantie, maar wel bezig met/voor school, donderdag maar even naar bevrijdingsfestival om mijn gemiste koninginnenacht/dag in te halen, zaterdag weer naar stage in de hoop dat het dan weer gekalmeerd is daar...

----------


## dotito

Dag Luussje,

Fijn iets van je te horen, en blij zeker nu je even een weekje vakantie hebt. Ook al moet je veel doen voor school, toch kan je even op adem komen.
En lukt het een beetje op school?

Met de dochter is alles goed, alleen is haar bromfiets kapot en moet ze nu met de fiets naar haar stage plaats, daar ziet ze wat tegenop.
Voor de rest gaat het goed met haar, heb er goede hoop in ze studeert heel goed.
Schooljaar is bijna om, gaat allemaal snel hé.

Veel plezier Donderdag  :Wink: 

Vanavond word het hier niets doen gewoon wat tv kijken(uitrusten). Ben vandaag naar de Dr geweest, heb gekookt, heb 2 machine gewassen is genoeg geweest,voel mijne rug niet meer pfff.....
Ventje heeft heel de week de late en had beloofd dat ik ging koken. Weet je dat is het nadeel van vers eten maken er kruipt allemaal zoveel tijd in, maar is wel lekker :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Morgen word het iets simpel hoor, en voor de rest doe ik niets :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen genieten van mijn verjaardag  :Wink:  en lekker een dagje weg > shoppen en lekker gaan eten (mijn ouders komen ook naar de chinees waar we naartoe gaan,dus dat is wel leuk / en gratis eten  :Big Grin: ).
Vrijdag lekker uitrusten en zaterdag en zondag zien we wel weer  :Wink: .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Alvast een hele fijne gezellige liefdevolle dag gewenst  :Big Grin:  met shoppen èn lekker smikkelen...enn genieten van het gezelschap van je ouders en je panter, ehhh haha ik bedoel partner..... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik laat het staan deze vergissing.....hihi
vrijdag mag je dan uitrusten etc.....

Liefsssssssssssss Elisa...

Proost: op je oudejaarsdag ( vandaag)....feliciteren doe ik morgen pas....dikke kus...xxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

fijne dag agnes,
ik hoop voor je dat je je redelijk voelt om toch lekker weg te kunnen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het is bevrijdingsdag vandaag.... :Embarrassment:  ik heb net mijn zusje gebeld en ga naar de stad toe vanmiddag...ik wilde ook naar mijn ouders toe maar dat gaat niet door....ga ik wat in huis krummelen en vanmiddag genieten in de stad èn van de zon op mijn gezicht...straks maar eens de banden van de fiets oppompen...met mooi weer kan ik wel fietsen, en anders pak ik de auto....fijne dag allemaal.... :Big Grin: 

ps: Nogmaals Gefeliciteerd Aggie met je geboortedag...wat een bijzondere dag...Proost meid op je gezondheid èn geluk!!!! Liefssssss xxx  :Stick Out Tongue:  de vlaggen hangen al buiten te wapperen in de wind....

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag uitrusten van een heerlijke en geslaagde verjaardagsdag... héél vermoeiend maar superdag gehad!!  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Moeilijk om me op school te concentreren en heb ook best wel veel gemist dankzij ziekte en ongeluk en ik vind stage ook zoveel leuker en leer daar ook meer, maarja komt wel goed... 
Fijn dat alles goed is met je dochter  :Smile:  Zal wel wennen zijn voor haar om weer te gaan fietsen...

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je een leuke verjaardag hebt gehad!  :Big Grin:  

@ Elisabeth,
Hoe was het met je zusje in de stad?

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik heb vandaag heerlijk op het balkon gezeten, en lekker niets gedaan!
Morgen moet ik even naar school om mijn cijferlijst op te halen en handtekening te zetten voor de examens. Daarna werken en 's middags zie ik verder wel wat ik ga doen.

----------


## gossie

Morgen ga ik een koffer afsluiten

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Hopelijk is het gelukt met school en was het leuk op je werk  :Smile: 

@ Gossie,
Ga je op reis?

Waarschijnlijk morgen een was doen en eten koken en rustig aan doen...ow en even kijken naar weekendje Londen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Was gezellig met mijn zusje...even wat winkels induiken en later bij het Wijnhuis gaan koffie drinken èn een wijntje drinken èn genieten van de muziek die buiten overal aanwezig was!  :Embarrassment:  ik wilde er wel blijven maar ja mijn hondje moet òòk uit hè?.....ik was tevreden....dank je....ben jij nog een leuk interessant reisje naar Londen tegengekomen die leuk en betaalbaar is? fijne dag...

Gossie: Koffer afsluiten? ga je stoppen met werk?  :Wink: 

gister zat ik heerlijk in de tuin eventjes bij mijn zus die jarig is..komen we eindelijk even toe aan een gesprek om wat bij te praten over familieperikelen etc...was fijn...'s middags kregen we in Zwolle stroomstoring dus bij thuiskomst moest ik de brandtrap op daarna de voordeur ( 2 schuifdeuren) van de flat opengedaan zodat de mensen/bewoners binnen kunnen komen. :Stick Out Tongue: ...toen 5 hoog lopen. liften werken niet meer en de telefoon en de pc en de tv haha, effe wennen... :Stick Out Tongue:  .daarna Hondje Bhody uitlaten en toen weer naar boven...toen ben ik maar gaan rusten totdat de stroom het weer deed...dit was van 13.00 uur t/m 15.25 uur...pfffffffffffffffff daarna gaan wandelen in een bos om toch nog wat lichaamsbeweging te krijgen.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ah klinkt idd gezellig met je zus! Maarja Bhody moet ook uit he...
Gefeliciteerd met je zus, fijn dat jullie konden bijpraten!
Dat is ook wat zo'n stroomstoring, naja gelukkig duurde het niet erg lang en heb jij je rust gehad  :Wink: 
Genoeg interessante reisjes gezien, nu nog de centjes bij elkaar sprokkelen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag wat boodschappen, morgen/za/zo rusten!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Succes met de boodschappen en hopelijk wordt je rust niet teveel verstoord!

Ik ga uitzieken en uitrusten...

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap lieverd!!!
Dikke sterkte -knuff Ag Xx

----------


## sietske763

luuss,
sterkte en veel slapen, daar knapt een mens van op!

ik ben bezig met lijstjes maken voor onze vak. over ruim een week
alles wat ik in de koffer prop, streep ik direct af............ben er maar vroeg mee begonnen, dat geeft minder stress.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Succes met inpakken  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ah lekker vakantie! Succes met inpakken!

Ik moet morgen even langs de hans anders om een zonnebril op te halen. Afgelopen dinsdag al de bril opgehaald, maar de zonnebril had iets vertraging opgelopen. Haha ja ik heb dus sinds afgelopen dinsdag een bril, eigenlijk alleen voor tv kijken, merk wel dat ik sindsdien gelukkig niet zoveel hoofdpijn meer heb! Kom meteen iets intelligenter over hoor, blonde haren maar met bril haha!

Morgen ook nog even werken, en uitzoeken hoe het volgende week zit. Op mn werk gaan ze namelijk met klassen op kamp dus de leiding is weg en heb vanmiddag te horen gekregen dat ze de leiding graag aan mij over wilde geven *voelt zich vereerd aangezien ik er pas sinds februari werk, en er anderen al dik 4 jaar werken*  :Stick Out Tongue: . Verder heb ik nog even geen idee. Ik ga het wel zien! Waarschijnlijk ook alvast even leren aangezien mijn examens a.s. woensdag al beginnen! Spannende week dus! (eigenlijk 2 weken!)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Lol  :Wink:  Nou fijn dat je minder hoofdpijn hebt  :Smile: 
A leuk zeg dat jij waarschijnlijk de leiding krijgt!
Succes met leren!

----------


## gossie

Hoi allen,

ik ben zelf niet op reis gegaan, maar ik heb anderen geholpen om hun koffers te sluiten. Die zijn nu al 3 dagen onderweg.
Ik heb begrepen dat Sietske over een kleine week op vakantie gaat . Fijne reis meis. Geniet ervan.

En de anderen wens ik veel succes en sterkte toe met jullie bezigheden.

Opleiding, stage, werk, en ook als je ziek bent, rust goed uit. Dat is een pre.

----------


## sietske763

wij gaan vandaag naar twente- ajax
we gaan in het stadion van twente op groot scherm kijken.
pffffffffffffff door opbrekingen op treinspoor duurt aleen de reis al bijna anderhalf uur...
eerlijk gezegd vind ik er geen bal aan, maar t schijnt dat ik niet gemist kan worden...........
nou als dit geen liefde is....

----------


## sietske763

ps
we moeten wel met openbaar vervoer daar ik er 2 dagen geleden achterkwam dat mijn rijbewijs al ruim 2 jaar verlopen is.................
wat heb ik een mazzel gehad..................heb dus al die tijd onverzekerd rondgereden.................
gelukkig maar een paar dagen niet rijden want dinsdag krijg ik een voorlopig rijbewijs.

----------


## Agnes574

Veel plezier Sietske ... voetbal is ook niet echt mijn ding  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Lief dat je anderen hebt geholpen met inpakken, kan soms stressvol zijn en dan is een helpende hand altijd fijn  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Veel plezier bij de wedstrijd, toch fijn om gemist te worden  :Wink: 
Toch maar even kijken naar dat rijbewijs dan he?!

Vandaag uitrusten, morgen dingen regelen met school/stage en werk zoeken...

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag om spullen voor mijn aqua, alsook voer ed; heb niets meer voor de vissen!
Morgen weer naar m'n beste vriendin; zoals gewoonlijk op de dinsdag!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

mn voorlopige rijbewijs ophalen

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  succes !!!! duimen maar :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag niet naar beste vriendin geweest, ze moest onverwacht werken.
Morgen op de koffie bij m'n tante, 
Do hopelijk naar m'n beste vriendin en vanmiddag inhalen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Veel plezier bij je tante en hopelijk kan je do de gemiste afspraak inhalen!

@ Sietske,
Wel zo handig  :Wink: 

Vandaag was opgeruimd, 2 wasmachines gedraaid en dus 2x was opgehangen, afwasmachine ingeruimd/gedraaid/uitgeruimd, boodschappen gedaan, heerlijke couscous gemaakt en gegeten, afwasmachine weer ingeruimd en mijn kooktroep opgeruimd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Wat e-mails verstuurd voor sollicitaties... en nu lekker rustig aan doen  :Smile: 
Voelde me gister niet zo lekker dus doe morgen wel school/stage dingen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Jeetje zeg....och troela....wat vervelend van je Rijbewijs....pffffffffffffff ik dacht altijd dat je dan opnieuw examen moest doen....ik hoop dat het weer helemaal goed in orde komt....tjonge jonge....Liefssssssss verstrooide dame.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Trouwens: ik moet ook pasfoto's laten maken want mijn Rijbewijs is bijna verlopen èn mijn Paspoort...ehh Rijbewijs doe ik dan maar eerst....ik heb al een gele plakker op mijn kalender geplakt....verzet ik wel elke week totdat het niet meer kan, want dan ben ik de Beer!!!  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben moe maar zie hoelaat het is geworden...ik ga met mijn tante die hier ook woont in de flat naar het Ziekenhuis toe....daarna maar ergens gezellig een bakkie drinken want het lieve mens wordt zenuwachtig van al dat gehuppel naar 2 ziekenhuizen en behandelingen etc...dat gedoe met die borskanker, nu weer andere onderzoeken, pas nog 1 nachtje opname en dat voor een dame van 80 plus....
ik ben druk met sociale dingen, maar het is goed dat ik dat kan doen....ik moet alleen leren om niet al het leed van mensen aan te trekken.... :Big Grin:  soms gaat het goed, soms wat minder.....daggggggggg ik ga afsluiten.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

Net mijn eerste examen gehad! Dacht eerst dat hij niet zo goed ging, maar na de antwoorden net nagekeken te hebben heb ik mijn zelfvertrouwen weer een beetje terug! Het is minimaal een 5, dus dat is genoeg om op een voldoende te eindigen!

Straks mn allereerste les voor de gelcursus. Ben benieuwd!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Syl  :Smile:  kleindochter is dezelfde mening toe gedaan .... :Big Grin:  toch de helft hé oma ... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier een rustige dag met gewoon niks doen.Een beetje lezen, vanavond een beetje tv kijken, en een beetje uitrusten.
Gisteren zijn we op koopjesjacht geweest naar de zeb, ventje, had een nieuwe zomerjas nodig -40% kan wel tellen vind ik. Voor mezelf heb ik ook een mooi rokje en bloesje gevonden tegen een prijsje. A ja een stappenteller heb ik ook gekocht ben gewoon benieuwd hoeveel stappen ik per dag doe  :Big Grin: 
Morgen hopelijk naar de Weight Wachters, als ik niet teveel pijn heb. Ben bijna op mijn streefgewicht eindelijk  :Smile: 

Fijne dag iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Maandag Fysio
Dinsdag ... bij komen van fysio en voorbereiden op ...
Woensdag ... op de fiets naar de psychiater
Donderdag ... ziekenhuis voor uitslag ct-scan Neuroloog en hoe verder

----------


## dotito

Een beetje opruimen in de keuken vaatwasser vullen en grond dweilen.
Straks als mijn ventje, thuis is samen even boodschappen, en daarna zoals gisteren even een wandeling in park gaan maken. Moet zeggen dat mij dat enorm deugd heeft gedaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En vanavond gezellig op terras zitten met een glaasje thee  :Stick Out Tongue:  Koken moet ik vanavond ook niet doen heb verse broccoli stoemp uit de vriezer gehaald alleen vis bakken en klaar  :Big Grin: 

Liefs Do  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gister bij mijn schoonzusje geweest die getrouwd was met mijn overleden broer..  :Embarrassment:  daarna met haar en de 2 dochters wezen shoppen....gewoon een gezellig ontspannen dagje....mijn hondje Bhody kon lekker stoeien met zijn mama ( hond) die daar woont en nog een hond en 3 bruine kippen...schattig gezicht dat spul bij elkaar...'s avonds lag ik helemaal voor pampus ( moe) op de bank, mààr ik was voldaan.... :Big Grin: 

vanmorgen bij mijn zus geweest, even bijpraten over ouders en andere sociale dingen....
vanmiddag wat in huis rondkrummelen...geen puf om te sporten en te gaan wandelen....
dus de was en droger draaien....spullen wat opruimen en straks maar even wat folders lezen....

morgenochtend heel misschien sporten....'s middags ga ik Bhody naar de trimster brengen en ik laat hem kaal scheren...lekker voor de zomer, zonder al die vachtharen  :Big Grin:  de rest van de dag zie ik wel...per dag stel ik soms een progamma op....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Succes morgen voor de uitslag van je scan etc.... :Wink:  spannend hoor....

ik hoop dat je vandaag ( woensdag) een goede sessie hebt gehad bij de psychiater...en maar peddelen op de pedalen naar je afspraak.....pfffffffffff hopenlijk ging dat goed vandaag....

Sterkte en hou je haaks.....

Liefsssssssss Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Zo, hé hé...wat ben ik blij dat ik thuis ben :Smile:  Zonet naar de fysio geweest (krachttraining) wat was dat zwaar na 2 maand  :EEK!: 
Dan nog even langs kruidvat gegaan moest om een kleurmousse en je kreeg er een gratis wasverzachter bij, bij aankoop van 2 producten  :Big Grin:  altijd goed meegenomen.
Voor de rest word het hier een hele rustige avond. sevens als mijn ventje thuis komt lekker eten, en daarna wat tv kijken.

Fijne avond nog  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@ Do,
jij ook een fijne avond, meis. En lekker genieten met je ventje. :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

morgen huishoudelijke werkzaamheden, en verders zie ik wel.

----------


## Sylvia93

Pff vandaag een erg drukke dag gehad, zou eigenlijk met mn vriendin naar walibi gaan (om het jaar af te sluiten omdat we klaar zijn met de examens). Alleen is helaas haar vader afgelopen maandag verongelukt waardoor onze plannen niet door zijn gegaan. Morgenochtend heb ik weer een nieuwe klant voor een set gelnagels en morgenavond weer les. Vrijdag ga ik met mams, zus en vriend een dagje naar de Efteling, dus toch nog een leuk dagje deze week!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Hopelijk ben je op tijd met foto maken en rijbewijs en paspoort verlengen  :Wink: 
Lief dat je er voor je tante bent! Gezellig dat je bij schoonzusje bent geweest en met zus hebt bijgepraat  :Smile: 
Ja moeilijk om je niet alles aan te trekken...

@ Syl,
Ah fijn dat eerste examen genoeg is voor voldoende! Wanner krijg je uitslagen?
Hoe bevalt de cursus so far?
He wat erg voor je vriendin! 
Veel plezier vrijdag!

@ Suske,
Lol je kleindochter bekijkt het positief  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Fijn dat je bijna op je streefgewicht bent!
Leuk dat je bent wezen shoppen  :Smile: 
Hopelijk heb je snel minder pijn en voel je je snel minder moe, sterkte!

@ Neetje,
Wat een drukte met fysio en ziekenhuis.... hopelijk weet je nu hoe verder...

@ Gossie,
Opgeruimd huisje nu? Geiet van de gezinsuitbreiding  :Wink: 

Laatste tijd druk geweest met van alles en nog wat, wel alles in rustig tempo sinds mijn lichaam niet altijd meewerkt maar goed... Morgen als t goed is naar een goede vriend, ff stukje van mn haar af, saampjes eten, kletsen en filmpje kijken, ben daar echt aan toe  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier weer een rustig dagje, Recupereren van de fysio. Gisteren heb ik een beetje huishoudelijke dingen gedaan omdat het nodig was. Morgen word het weer fysio hopelijk gaat het dan iets beter.

Van weekend weet ik het nog niet wat ik ga doen, misschien is een wandeling maken, en daarna iets heel lekker klaarmaken.

Fijn weekend iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Doe lekker rustig aan fysio is vermoeiend, hopelijk gaat het morgen weer wat beter  :Smile: 
Fijn weekend!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Thanks  :Wink: 

Ja ja....ga ik zeker doen, ga dat zeker niet forceren, anders kan ik weken niet lopen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier FYSIO zo dadelijk bah.... :Confused: zie er zo tegenop!!!

Hoop dat ik daarna nog fut heb dan ga ik even langs dorp om mijn gedachten te verzetten :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zaterdag weinig gedaan door de warmte...eind vd middag 2 uurtjes naar mijn jongste zusje gegaan...lieve meid. :Embarrassment: ..sinds haar geboorte heeft ze een beperking, en op haar 12 of 13e jaar werd ze plotseling aan èèn oor doof...ik probeer altijd aan haar te denken en na haar toe te gaan!...haar moteriek en denkwijze zijn anders...er moet altijd op haar gelet worden maar ze heeft hulp en werkt wel.... :Big Grin: 

Zondagmiddag ben ik met mijn ex vriend wezen wandelen met de hond Bhody....ik was compleet bekaf maar ik heb genoten van de rust die het bos ons gaf...er was bijna niemand dat maakt het uniek èn vredig...in mijn hoofd werd het daardoor wat rustiger, òòk kan ik beter met deze vriend overweg....een fijn gevoel... :Stick Out Tongue:  het "lijkt" of we iets dichter na elkaar toe groeien...

vandaag is het maandag...vanmiddag ga ik met mijn tante die hier op de flat woont maar dan een verdieping lager naar het ziekenhuis toe...Pre-Operatief...het wachten is dringend op de oproep voor een operatie om de blaastumoren weg te halen ( blaaskanker) het kost mij veel energie maar ik doe het met Liefde... :Embarrassment:  nu doe ik wat rustig aan en spaar mijn energie...

Do: Sterkte lieverd met je pijnen na de fysio, dat is zeer akelig....ik nam altijd meteen een pijnstiller in na de fysio want je komt er kreupel vandaag maar het moet op den duur helpen, maar enfin dat "weet" jij....Dikke kus xxx  :Wink: 

Luuss: ik moet nog dat Rijbewijs regelen....pfffffffffffff
neem je tijd met alles wat je mag èn moet doen...soms is het verstandiger om een "stap" terug te doen...het voelt verdrietig maar is wèl noodzakelijk....fijne dag...Liefssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb geen plannen staan voor deze week ... saai dus

----------


## Agnes574

Maak plannen Neetje!! 
Al is het maar iets kleins!
Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hopelijk heb je een leuk weekend gehad  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Gezellig dat je bij je zusje bent geweest en heerlijk lekker hebt gewandeld  :Smile: 
Hopelijk is het goed gegaan met je tante en heb jij nu tijd om uit te rusten!

@ Neetje,
Ga mijn dj maar zijn  :Wink:  

@ Agnes,
Rustig aan he?!

Ik heb een geweldig weekend gehad, was daar ook hoog nodig aan toe  :Smile: 
Vannacht heeft mijn kleine Heavy bij mij geslapen en vandaag wasdag en afwasdag, verder rustig aan... morgen maar verder met de badkamer schoonmaken en solliciteren...

----------


## Neetje

Hoe doe ik DJ zijn?  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Weekend was niet zo heel spectaculair, door de pijnen die heb gehad, maar al bij al heb ik een lief ventje, dat mij opbeurt  :Smile: 

Vandaag word het hier niets meer doen te moe van fysio, ventje kan vanavond maar koken.

Fijne dag iedereen  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Mij nummers toesturen  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Do,
Nou toch fijn dat je ventje er was en vandaag heeft gekookt  :Wink: 
Rustig aan!

----------


## Neetje

Wat is je muzieksmaak dan?

----------


## gossie

@Do, Luuss en Neetje een fijne dag morgen en overmorgen!

alle liefs toe gewenst van Gossie XXX

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Ik luister van allerlei muziek  :Wink: 
Komt ook omdat ik opgegroeid ben met verschillende stylen; met rock, metal, psychedelische jaren 60/70 muziek, blues en aanverwanten (paps) en soul, reggae, disco, NLtalig, RnB en aanverwanten (mams) 

@ Gossie,
Jij ook een fijne dag gewenst!
Rustig aan  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Vanmiddag T-zorg op bezoek die ik een beetje hoop te kunnen helpen met mijn huishoudelijke dingen, vanavond koffie drinken met mijn nicht bij mijn demente tante

Morgen fysio, verder geen plannen nog, ik leef van uur tot uur en soms van dag tot dag.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier weer fysio en een beetje huishoudelijke taken doen.

----------


## Suske'52

Mijn verjaardag vieren ... :Wink: laatste jaar met een 5 ervoor  :Big Grin:  geeft niet tot zolang ik mijn man niet inhaal is het goed  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: , kinderen komen in nmdg langs  :Smile:  morgen mijn zus en petekind  :Smile:  zondag vaderdag ....zodus deze dagen zijn al goed gevuld  :Smile:  als ik straks mijn bubbels drink zal ik aan jullie meedenken ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Alvast een héél dikke proficiat en héél veel plezier toegewenst Suske!!
Geniet ervan!!

Ik ga vanmiddag naar de juwelier; mijn bestelling bedeltjes is toegekomen  :Wink:  en daarna begin ik aan een 'platte-rust-weekeind' waar ik héérlijk van ga genieten!!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Veel plezier met u nieuw setje bedeltjes  :Wink: 

@Suske,

Happy birthday to you..... :Stick Out Tongue:  happy birthday to you  :Big Grin:  happy birthday to SUSKE happy birthday to youuuuuuuu :Stick Out Tongue:  HIP HIP HIP......HOERA!!!! :Stick Out Tongue: 

X X X  :Embarrassment: 


Vandaag heb ik iets lekkers gekookt (lamsvlees tandoori met rode boontjes)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): wou mijn ventje is verrassen vanavond  :Big Grin:  Hij verwend mij heel veel dus mag ik is iets terug doen hé  :Wink: 

Van weekend ga ik nog eens een keertje shoppen en moet ook opzoek naar een sport bh. En verder gewoon genieten van een lekkere wandeling.

Fijn weekend iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

... ligt een beetje aan het weer, ligt aan hoeveel pijn ik heb en hoeveel lef ik heb om naar buiten te gaan. Ik heb nog niet echt plannen, zie wel wat de dag van morgen brengt.

Vorige week ook geen plannen gemaakt en ik heb het de afgelopen 2 weken best druk gehad.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Hoe beviel de eerste keer T-zorg?
Leuk dat je bent wezen koffie drinken met je nicht bij je tante  :Smile:  Zelfde nicht waarmee je ook bij je oma's graf bent geweest?
Ik las dat de fysio je goed heeft gedaan  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Heb je de fysio weer overleeft? 
Lief dat je je ventje hebt verrast  :Big Grin: 
Geniet van het weekend!

@ Suske,
Gefeliciteerd! Hoop dat het gezellig was en is met al he bezoek!  :Big Grin:  Geniet van de bubbels  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Blij met je bedeltje?
Geniet van de rust!
Fijn weekend!

Als het weer het toelaat genieten van nieuwe tuinset en erachter komen wanneer ik dit weekend nou vrijwilliger behoor te zijn...

----------


## Neetje

1e keer T-zorg was een ramp
Dit was een andere nicht, van mijn vaders kant.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
He balen dat eerste keer een ramp was  :Frown: 
Ah dus familie begint bij te draaien?...

Rusten, voel mij niet zo...

----------


## Neetje

Ja beetje, maar het is familie die ik al jaren niet gesproken heb of gezien heb. 

Mijn oudste zus draait idd een beetje bij, maar mijn jongste zus die hoor ik niet meer sinds ze het weekend op het laatste moment cancelde. Moet ik dan contact opnemen ofzo? Uit haar msn profiel blijkt dat 'haar familie haar het geluk niet gunt" ... dikke onzin zeg. Zij heeft ervoor gekozen om ver weg te gaan wonen, dan verwatert het contact nou eenmaal. 
Zit nie goe in haar koppie iig (weet denk wel hoe dat komt, maar daar moet ze zelf maar achter komen, dat is niet aan mij om het te zeggen)

----------


## gossie

@Neetje,
jammer dat je, met je familie een beetje overhoop ligt!
Sterkte en succes, neetje

morgen heb ik een reunie van een van mijn ouders kant. Ik zie er wel tegenop, maar het zal wel loslopen. (4 generaties)

@Allen,
een fijne 2e pinksterdag toegewenst.

----------


## Neetje

Morgen komt mijn achternichtje op bezoek, als ze ook niet afzegt

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja ja heb de fysio overleeft  :Big Grin:  moet zeggen dat het vrij zwaar is, maar heb er nu toch al wat baat bij, dus heb ik het er wel voor over.
De pijn is veel dragelijker en mijn leven is veel leuker nu  :Smile:   :Wink: 

Vandaag ga ik niets meer doen gewoon genieten, en morgen word het hier poets dag.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Ja familie heb je niet voor het uikiezen he?! 
Wel leuk dat je nu weer contact hebt met familie die je lang niet gezien/gesproken hebt  :Smile: 
Hopelijk is je achternichtje wel gezellig lansg geweest!

@ Gossie,
Hoe was de reunie? Viel het mee of tegen?

@ Do,
Fijn dat je al wat baat hebt bij de fysio, anders heb je ook het idee dat je alles voor niks doet he  :Wink: 

Morgen voor het eerst sinds tijden weer eens sporten, wel rustig aan natuurlijk...

----------


## gossie

Ik ga deze dagen bijlezen van alle nieuwe berichten. :Smile: 

En evt reageren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :Stick Out Tongue:  

De reunie was leuk.
Beetje hoofdpijn gehad. vertel later wss nog meer. Ik hoop dat het met jullie allen goed gaat.?

----------


## Agnes574

> Morgen komt mijn achternichtje op bezoek, als ze ook niet afzegt


En... is ze geweest maatje??

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag en morgen lekker uitrusten ... komende week weer genoeg 'klusjes' op 't programma  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

> En... is ze geweest maatje??


Ja, ze heeft heerlijk gekookt voor ons samen en we hebben ook lekker aan de alcohol gezeten (ondanks de medicatie)

----------


## gossie

@ Neetje,
dat moet soms toch kunnen, wat alcohol met med. :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat de reunie leuk was ondanks dat je er tegenop zag  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Succes met alle "klusjes", hopelijk heb je je energie kunnen bij tanken afgelopen weel!

@ Neetje,
A super dat ze geweest is  :Big Grin: 

Plan is proberen te sporten, op zoek naar (bij)baan, beetje in huishouden doen, uitrusten, voor mn Heavy zorgen, wat ervan terecht komt zie k wel weer...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja moet zeggen dat ik er wel al iets van voel van de fysio, al hoewel dat het niet afneemt dat het enorm zwaar is. Weet je ik bekijk het zo hoe meer ik beweeg(als het gaat hé)hoe gezonder dat voor mijn lichaam is. Ik ben van nature geen sportmens dus ergens komt het wel goed uit, anders doe ik gewoon niets aan sport. Vroeger als kind heb ik wel veel sport gedaan. Heb jaren geturnd op professioneel vlak, dokter denkt dat mijn rug door de turnen naar de boem is gegaan.

Wat ik vandaag ga doen is uitrusten en een lekker badje nemen  :Stick Out Tongue:  gisteren teveel gedaan plus de fysio daar nog bij. Ventje heeft de late en weekend en dan is dat voor mij altijd een zware week. Vanavond enkel koken en genieten en meer ga ik niet doen  :Wink: 

Fijn weekend voor iedereen  :Smile:  x

----------


## gossie

Morgen ga ik een groot stuk lopen, met het oppashondje :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

huishoudelijke dingetjes, zoals oven schoonmaken en nog meer van die ellendige apparaten(afwasmachine, koelkast, vrieskast enz)
de oven heb ik gedaan...............nu moed verzamelen voor de rest

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: wat leuk om te wandelen met je oppashond...geniet ervan en hopenlijk schijnt bij jou de zon.... :Big Grin:  een warme groet....

Sietske: Gatverdarrie wat een rotklussen...haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik heb er een hekel aan, maar ja het moet gebeuren...sterkte ermee meid...ik moet hoognodig de frituurpan schoonmaken zodat ik weer eens lekker kan snacken...patattekes + kroket/frikandel/of picanto van Morra....pfffffffff ik krijg er nu al zin in...haha belachelijk het is pas 10.26 uur in de ochtend...doegieeeeeeee Liefsssssss

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja zo'n klusjes vragen altijd enorm veel tijd van je, maar eens het achter de rug is ben je toch weer voor een tijdje vanaf  :Smile: 

Vanmorgen heb ik ook de ijskast/diepvries en oven schoongemaakt. Nu ben ik mijn overtrekken van mijn stoelen aan het verven. Heb gisteren textielverf gekocht olijfgroen had eerst witte overtrekken, maar dat was geen doen  :EEK!: 
Minste dat je de stoel aanraakte was hij al vuil.
Ben is benieuwd wat het resultaat is want heb dat nog nooit gedaan  :Confused: 

Voor de rest word het hier een rustig dagje..... :Smile: 

liefs do

----------


## Suske'52

@ do :Smile:  succes met de stoffen ... :Wink:  mail het resultaat eens door ... :Wink:  hier rustig ...alléé rustig ...(schoon) zoon zou deze middag hun huis verlaten :Confused:  ....hij had vd. rechtbank tot 31 juli gekregen ...maar omstandigheden hebben er anders over beslist ... :Frown:  nu zien we trekjes van hem die we nog nooit hebben gezien .....of zijn we te naiêf misschien ... :Confused: )ik zoek ook altijd het beste in iedere mens ... :Wink:  we zijn tenslotte maar allemaal mensen  :Smile: met onze goeie /mindere eigenschappen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Tot hiertoe zijn de overtrekken mooi/egaal gekleurd. Ben alleen benieuwd als ik ze eruit haal dat de verf niet meer afgaat  :Confused:  zal zeker het resultaat laten weten.  :Wink: 

Ja soms verschiet een mens ervan hoeveel gezichten  :Confused:  een mens wel kan hebben.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Do :Smile:  om de kleur te fixeren ...azijn in het laatste spoelwater doen  :Wink:  

grtjs suske  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Heb ik gedaan bedankt voor de tips  :Wink: 

Vandaag word het hier NIKS doen gewoon luieren in mijn zetel. Heb teveel pijn  :Frown:  van tante rooske.

----------


## Agnes574

Hier wordt het ook een 'luie dag'  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Morgen en overmorgen, zal ik niet veel doen. Het gaat veel regenen wss.!!!
Hooguit boodschappen, en wat andere praktische zaken.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier uitrusten enkel straks mijn verse soep maken voor 2 dagen zodat ik morgen niet moet koken. Dat is met momenten wel het nadeel als je w w doet als je bijna altijd naar je voeding moet zien. Ik kan wel is een dagje inlassen met een diepvries/ww maaltijd, maar dat kan niet dagelijks.

@Suske,

De overtrekken zijn perfect gelukt  :Big Grin:  had olijfgroen genomen, maar is lichter uitgevallen.....resultaat is zo prachtig  :Smile:  dat ik binnenkort mijn kussenslopen ook ga verven. 

Is wel zo dat ik de poeder(Dylon) heb gebruikt en niet de rode potjes want die zijn niet 100 % kleurvast. Ben echt blij  :Big Grin:  de living ziet er echt fleurig uit......

Enige nadeel  :EEK!:  is wel dat u machine achteraf goed moet kuizen en goed moet spoelen met bleekwater.

liefs do

----------


## Suske'52

@do  :Smile:  tofff.....dat ze je zo goed bevallen ....want met stoffen kleuren ... 't is toch afwachten hé  :Smile:  .....nog nooit gedaan . 

Hier uitrusten ....juist koken ( vr.mij ontspanning) en een paar telefoontjes plegen ......ik heb achterstand ....gist. een ganse dag van 10 uur ' s morgens tot 's avonds 22u.30 bezoek gehad zonder onderbreking .....wel druk  :Wink:  ..... hopelijk laten ze me vndg. gerust .....hier weet men nooit  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  grtjs ..... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Ja dat is idd altijd afwachten op resultaat.....ben toch enorm blij  :Smile:  dat gelukt is. Zo kan ik toch nog een paar jaartjes verder met mijn stoelen  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Vandaag een beetje de was hier gedaan verder word het wat uitrusten van mijn vermoeiende dagen die ik achter de rug heb.Vanavond enkel naar de w w en om 15 30 u moet ik wel naar de tandarts om een gaatje te vullen brr... :EEK!:  dat is minder.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte bij de tandarts lieve Do!!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Thanks.... :Wink:  moet nog wel volgende week dinsdag één keer terug brr.... :Confused: 

Vandaag word het hier fysio moet wel :Confused: heb wel niet veel zin.....door ik van de week nog niet ben geweest door mijn vermoeidheid en slecht slapen. Morgenmiddag is mijn ventje thuis en gaan we een keertje naar Nederland winkelen c 1000 of nettorama zal wel zien. En van weekend gaan het bos in een beetje natuur op doen en wat wandelen.

Fijne dag voor iedereen..... :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ga morgen lekker voor 3 weken op vakantie. Even lekker uitrusten en leuke dingen doen dus!  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Fijne vakantie lieverd!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag nog een rustdag, morgen om half 7 op voor CT-scan en KNO-arts .... ben benieuwd!!

----------


## gossie

Sterkte Agnes, voor de dag van morgen.

----------


## Suske'52

vndg. bezoek gehad ...zus / (schoon)broer  :Smile:  

morgen nog eens kijken nd. laatste soldendagen ....wie weet ...'savonds op de koffie /taart ....kleindochter jarig , 15 jaar ...... 

zaterdag ...bezoek ...opendeurdag  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Gisteren grote inkopen bij nettorama gedaan kasten weer goed aangevuld we kunnen er weer al tegen... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag gaan we naar shoppingcenter nog een paar winkelen bezoeken laatste dagen solden....
Ga eens kijken om een nieuwe pasta machine de mijne is al zo oud als de straat. En morgen gaan we wat wandelen in bos.

Fijne dag aan iedereen en sterkte voor degene die het nodig hebben....

Liefs do  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag en morgen zonnen en genieten van het zomerweer!! BBQ-tje en genieten, verder niets!!

----------


## Neetje

Morgen fysio, woensdag psychiater, donderdag fysio ... en elke dag pillen slikken tegen de pijn en de ellende, en zonnen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag een beetje genieten van zonnetje.... :Smile: straks naar de w w en vanavond komt de dochter eten en een beetje bijkletsen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Morgen weer naar de tandarts brr.... :Confused: en woensdag naar de fysio...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier fysio, en daarna naar de zonnebank om mijn spieren een beetje op te warmen. Ach ben zo blij vandaag  :Big Grin:  vanmorgen is mijn combi oven toegekomen "happy" :Big Grin: ...nu kan ik weer lekker koken/bakken/stomen.......
Kan dat echt niet missen een oven dan voel ik mij echt verloren. Koken is één van mijn hobby's als ik me goed voel. 

Fijne dag voor iedereen.... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Wat ik vandaag ga doen is me amuseren in de keuken met koekjes te bakken..... :Big Grin:  en vanavond gaan we een wandeling maken om de beentjes te strekken.

----------


## sietske763

wij zijn hier erg druk met schilderen etc
ben daarom weinig online

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dat zijn dingen die af en toe ook eens moeten gebeuren, veel plezier ermee ook al is het niet altijd een pretje  :Wink: 
Achteraf is het wel altijd leuk dat het er terug mooi en fris uitziet hé.

Wat ik vandaag ga doen is badje nemen en lekker relaxen. Gisteren heb ik na dat ik mijn koekjes gebakken heb heel mijn appartement gekuist. Moet zeggen dat ik gisteravond wel bekaf was... :EEK!: , maar ben wel content nu... :Big Grin:  dat proper is.
Volgende week heeft mijn ventje verlof, zo kunnen we dan samen genieten. We gaan wel niet naar buitenland dit jaar "geen geld over", maar wel is naar hier en naar daar dat is ook leuk... :Smile: 

Wens iedereen nog een fijne dag toe  :Wink: 

liefs do

----------


## Suske'52

@ Sietske  :Smile:  succes met schilderen ...achteraf nagenieten .... :Smile:  

@ do  :Smile:  een prettige week samen met je man ...geniet er met volle teugen van ..... :Wink:  :Smile:  

Morgen/zaterdag ...zondag ..... rusten .....al héél druk geweest ...overal gevraagd geweest op visite ..... :Big Grin:  

Maandag bij neuroloog ....... :Wink:  Terug een (cortisone ) spuit tegen de pijnen halen en bijpraten .... :Wink:  over de uitslag kiné  :Wink:  

Aan ieder een fijn weekend ...véél liefde/vriendschap toegestuurt  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

vndg.- eerst nd. kapster ...dan buiten de deur gaan eten met mijn man ... :Smile:  
vdavnd. bij jarige dochter uitgenodigd met de nodige hapjes/ bubbels  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

vandaag 3x koffie visite,
heerlijk................lekker babbelen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gefeliciteerd Suske met Uw dochter...maarrrrrrrrrrrr eerst eten met Uw man....wat gezellig èn knus...geniet ervan...Liefsssssssssss  :Big Grin: 

Sietske: allemachtig 3x visite...vermoeiend maar hartstikke leuk.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
ps: "wij" moeten ook maar eens doorzetten...haha er is steeds wat....maar wat in het vat zit verzuurt niet, maar we gaan ons best doen hoor...
Lukt het met het huis verven? doeiiiiiiiiiii knuffel  :Embarrassment: 

Vanmorgen kwam vriendje even een uurtje aanwippen...ik was nog duf....daarna uren bezig geweest met allerlei klusjes en kasten leegruimen...bah wat een werk, maarrrrrrrrrrr het "MOET" de kasten puilen uit en dit jaar wil ik alle vertrekken door gaan en het in orde maken...kleding, spullen, etc....mijn hemel wat heb ik veel gespaard de laatste 10 jaren ( ehhh of iets langer wellicht? )  :Stick Out Tongue:  aan spullen....nu even uitrusten achter de pc want ik was bekaf....ik zit niet elke dag op MediCity maar probeer het zodra het kan....

Liefs voor allen..... :Wink: .

----------


## dotito

Vandaag heb ik een na een tijdje niet koken weer lekkere quiche gemaakt. Door mij te bukken is er daar juist iets in mijn rug geschoten pff....
heb mij dan een week heel slecht gevoeld en nu dit weer.
Moet morgen dan ook weer naar de tandarts van weekend verschrikkelijk tandpijn denk dat er een zenuw bloot ligt. Op d'n duur word je er echt weemoedig van. Ach morgen een nieuwe dag we zullen dan wel zien wat die brengt.

Heel veel liefs/sterkte aan iedereen......

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  succes met opruimen ..... :Wink:  dit werkje doe ik in de winterdagen .....opruimen kasten ..... :Wink: Op tijd en stond geef ik aan de dochters spullen mee .....zo kan ik overzicht houden ...... :Wink:  We hebben ervan genoten ... :Wink:  het feestje is bij ons thuis onverwachts door gegaan .....dochter had ons in restaurant zien zitten en met gezin bijgeschoven ....daarna thuis verder met de andere geklonken .... :Wink:   :Big Grin:  

@ do  :Smile:  niet teveel pijn bij tandarts .... :Smile:  duimen  :Wink:  

Ik ben gisteravnd wel op mijn poep gevallen wat lichtjes in hoofd ...bubbels ....vannacht ...deze morgen voel ik pijn nog meer ...zeer slecht voor mijn heiligbeen/wervels ...had juist een afspraak maandag gemaakt voor een scan... daar de pijnen aanhouden en nu dit ... :Frown:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Bedankt suske, ja de tandarts is niet mijn vriend..... :Confused: 

Alé zo te lezen heb je u precies wel geamuseerd, wel minder dat je op u poep bent gevallen.
Kan inderdaad pijn doen ben vroeger in de douche ook eens uitgeschoven. Mijn heiligbeentje is daardoor beschadigt. Hoop dat het niet zo erg is nog even afwachten voor de scan dan weet je meer.

Heel veel sterkte met de pijnen.

liefs do....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Do  :Smile:  haha ...tandarts niet je beste vriend ....de mijne ook niet maar ja .. hé , jaarlijks ....al een 45 jaar ga ik op controle...dit valt wel best mee .... met de jaren begin ik wel gevoeliger te worden bij verwijderen tandsteen  :EEK!:  

De poep is minder ...veel pijn al gehad ....het was al niet goed en nu dit erbij .....maar ik zeg eerlijk ik was wat overmoedig .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Vdavnd. feestje bij dochter .....ja 40 jaar wordt men maar éénmaal ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  geen bubbels meer gedronken .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  dochters hadden napret/ plezier met hun moeder ... :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag mijn eerste schooldag gehad, geheel onverwacht eigenlijk! Moest vanmorgen naar school voor een introductie (kwam 3 kwartier te laat doordat moeders de weg kwijt was (oeps) en daar kregen we uiteindelijk te horen dat nog geen uur later de lessen zouden beginnen.. Vandaag dus tot half 5 les gehad (jup meteen een lange dag). Toch wel een leuke dag gehad, nog even wennen aan het nieuwe studentenleven, gaat erg druk worden geloof ik! Morgen meteen al een 2 uur durende taaltoets, pff!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag doe ik niets rusten rusten en nog is rusten. Hoop dat ik me beter voel tegen vrijdag, want dan begint mijn avondschool(kooklessen). Als ik morgen uitgerust ben, moet ik naar de fysio want mijn rug begint het te begeven..... :Frown:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag waren ze bij ons in het dorp aan het filmen voor het leukste dopr van Groningn! This dat ik geen reclame mag maken maar anders,,, zou ik zeggen stem op uithuizermeeden!!!

----------


## dotito

Ik ga zo dadelijk een wandeling maken met ventje, een beetje frisse lucht opdoen. Daarna ook nog even langs de C 1000 voor wat inkopen.

En vanavond gaan we mijn haar kleuren, want is nodig ventje,doet dat altijd  :Big Grin:  handig hé. En daarna gaan we wat tv kijken en wat relaxen.

Voor iedereen nog een hele fijne zondag  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Druk bezig geweest allemaal als ik dat zo lees  :Smile: 

Ben zelf ook druk bezig geweest met solliciteren, in en om het huis opknappen en opruimen, ziekjes zijn enzo... morgen lekker met mijn broertje shoppen, even eruit  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop morgen weer een rustdag in te lassen... vandaag om boodschappen en heb er écht géén zin in; maar wat moet , moet hé!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag met de dochter naar dorp een beetje wandelen/shoppen en een pannenkoekje gaan eten. Gisteren op avondschool was het weer best zeer leuk... :Big Grin:  lekker gekookt en we hebben ook een vruchtenpunche gemaakt.. lekker.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja idd  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Ah lekker een vruchtenpunch en gezellig dat je met cohter bent wezen shoppen  :Smile: 

Vandaag heerlijk uitgebrakt van lange dag gister  :Smile:  Morgen weer huishoudelijke dingen, dingen regelen, verder solliciteren...

----------


## sietske763

maandag ga ik de hele middag slapen, desnoods met pillen,
heb HH hulp erbij gekregen en dat is er 1 van de vorige eeuw,
heeft constant kritiek op de manier waarop wij leven en dat zegt ze dus ook steeds, wordt er knetter van.
tis al tegen haar gezegd dat ze zich niet met ons leven mag bemoeien....helpt niets....een ander vragen wil ik nog niet want ze is wel heel netjes
dus ga ik haar ontlopen door lekker in bed te gaan liggen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanmorgen wat kastjes leeggeruimd...duurt lang, wèl weg/niet wèg!!!! pffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  
met 10 min naar ziekenhuis met tante....we gaan weer op pad..daarna maar effe gezellig koffiedrinken ergens....

Sietske: Tjonge jonge wat een wijffie zeg....de volgende keer zeg je gewoon tegen haar dat ze daar maar eens moet ophouden met die kritiek, dat je nu "haar mening" wel gehoord hebt...vraag of je oordoppen in zal doen op een vrolijke manier...wat een lekker ding zeg!!! haha "MUTS" wel fijn dat ze je huis schoon maakt....slaap lekker "Assepoes" Sneeuwwitje gaat nu weg.... rust ze....

dag allemaal, gèèn tijd meer om te schrijven, wegwezen moet ik.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefssssssssssssss  :Big Grin:  Elisa

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ik hoop dat het gelukt is een hele dag te slapen  :Wink: 
Hopelijk houdt ze haar mening volgende keer voor zich of idd probeer Elisabeths idee uit  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Elisabeth,
Ja moeilijk he spullen uitzoeken!
Hopelijk is het redelijk gegaan in ziekenhuis en heb je daarna kopje koffie kunnen drinken  :Smile: 

Morgen verder met inscannen en opruimen en als ik puf heb 's avonds nieuwe band van een vriend bekijken/beluisteren, zaterdag verjaardag van mijn neefje en dan zondag rustdag lijkt me  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

hé hé ....vd. week nog 2 ramen afwerken de laatste (nieuwe+dubbele hr.glas ) dan is alles in orde ....eind vd. week nd. moezel een weekje ....tussenuit vd. zorgen en stress nadien zien we wel .....

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Je zal blij zijn zeker dat de werken aan de ramen achter de rug zijn. In ieder geval veel plezier met u weekje moezel.... :Wink: en geniet er maar van.

Vandaag word het hier een rustdag normaal vanavond naar de weight wachters, maar ik heb niet veel zin. Morgen word het normaal fysio, en woensdag yoga. En vrijdag naar het concert van Milk Inc, maar momenteel staat men hoofd daar nog niet naar. Ach heb nog een paar dagen om in de mood te komen hé. Zo kan ik weer eens mijn zinnen verzetten.

fijne dag nog voor iedereen.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Karin63

Vandaag ga ik poetsen want het is de laatste vrije dag. Deze avond gaan we naar de kermis in Hasselt.
Het weekend werk ik, werk dan van zaterdagavond tot woensdag morgen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geen idee wat ik vandaag en morgen ga doen...ik ben even aan het typen op deze site, en daarna vul ik de dag in.... :Stick Out Tongue:  het weer wordt zaliggggggggggggg joepie...


Luuss: Prettig weekend meid, Have Fun en succes met alles.... :Big Grin: 

Dodito: ik hoop dat het concert leuk is geweest en dat je nog baat hebt bij de Weight.W. succes, sommige dingen zijn geen bal aan, maar het "kan" heel goed helpen zo'n stok achter de deur...òòk voor jou een fijn weekend na alle ellende ( collega)  :Embarrassment: 

Suske: ik lees: Moezel voor een weekje.....Verukkelijk en wat mooi, heerlijk om samen weg te gaan...Geniet er met volle teugen van, maar dàt zul je zeker doen...al die narigheid soms ook in het gezin en er om heen....even de accu opladen is fijn!!! Liefs  :Big Grin: 

Karin: uitgepoetst meid? ik hoop dat je voldoening hebt van je werk....Succes ermee...leuk om een kermis te bezoeken...altijd gezellig...groeten... :Wink: 

Prettig weekend allemaal en hopenlijk kan iedereen een beetje van de zonnestralen genieten, onze zorgen eventjes loslaten en minder pijn zult hebben.... Liefs van Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag naar de kapper en dit weekeind samen met m'n ventje genieten van het nazomertje!!

----------


## sietske763

he agnes, wat grappig,
ik ga ook naar de kapper.
iedereen zo mogelijk een fijn weekend!

----------


## Agnes574

Allee, samen na vanmiddag een nieuwe kop haar  :Wink: 
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Karin63

Veel plezier Agnes en Sietske met jullie nieuwe kapsel!

----------


## dotito

Nu even uitrusten van al dat gekuis en alles hier op te rommelen. En straks naar de kookles even mijn zinnen verzetten. Wat we van weekend gaan doen geen idee, misschien de natuur gaan opzoeken.

@Elisa,

Concert was heel leuk, maar zeer vermoeiend. Ze vierden hun 15 jaar bestaan ben al fan sinds 1996 wanneer An(vorige zangeres) nog bij de groep was. Helaas is dat meisje op jongere leeftijd overleden. Tja is mijn jaarlijks ritueeltje Milk Inc ga voor de rest niet veel meer weg dus kan dit er wel af hé.

Wat betreft ww ben het een klein beetje beu aan worden niet dat ik niet meer ga, maar tilt gewoon een beetje zwaar. Zo alle dagen u voedingsmiddelen opschrijven wat je in u mond steekt. Maar ja dat moeten we er maar bij pakken zeker. Voor de rest gaat het al wat beter met me hoor. Fijn weekend hé lieve Elisa, en de rest ook.

lieve groetjes do

----------


## sietske763

fijn dat jullie mij plezier wensen met mn nieuwe kapsel..................
tis mislukt!!!
veel te veel eraf geknipt....zie er niet uit,
dus maar ff paar weken wachten en dan zal het wel weer beter zitten

vandaag en morgen ga ik niets doen.....beetje programma,s terug kijken, dus lekker hangen in mn tuinhuis.

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn kapsel is ook ietsje te kort, maar ga daar enkel last van hebben als 't vochtig weer wordt ... krulliekop  :Wink: . Verzin daar wel iets op! Verder kinlengte en héél veel laagjes!!
Fijn weekeind!!

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske 
Jammer Sietske dat het mislukt is met je kapsel. Geniet van een fijn en zonnig weekend. Lekker hangen, ga ik ook doen.

Vandaag naar de nationale Kringloopdag geweest. En verders een beetje tuinieren/snoeien gedaan.
Morgen, zie ik nog wel wat ik ga doen.
En Overmorgen genieten van de laatste zonnestralen.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa :Smile:  terug vd. moezel ... :Wink:  we hebben het fijn gehad ...en ervan genoten.... géén deurbel ...géén telefoon of gsm .....mooie streek .....op tijd en stond een terrasje....goed eten/ hotel ...volledig omgeven door bergen /bossen ...het lag in een stilte gebied en in een dal .....zalig ....om de batterijen op te laden .... :Wink: mooie dagen gehad  :Smile:  Voor herhaling vatbaar ... :Wink: de km. waren niet zoveel ...maar voor mij wel te lang ....moet dan thuis terug bekomen .... :Mad:  

@ do  :Smile:  al wat door je kuiswerk??? Heb het gelezen ....mannen hé  :Wink:  ze bedoelen het goed maar denken altijd niet na .... :Wink:  Later zal dit wel een leuk verhaal worden .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Morgen nh. ziekenhuis voor een epidurale ...stuitbeen /bekken ...hopelijk heeft het effect ....dan terug op 20 okt. idem ..... de pijnen mogen even verdwijnen uit mijn leven ............ :EEK!:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Fijn te lezen dat je het zo goed/leuk hebt gehad. Ja er even tussenuit gaan is altijd plezant hé. 
Wat betreft dat kuiswerk we zijn erdoor geraakt, de vernis is uiteindelijk dan toch uit de gordijn geraakt ben al blij want een nieuwe kopen zag ik niet zitten. tja mijn man bedoelt het altijd goed, maar hoe het soms uitdraait..... :Confused:  Ach ja is zoals je zegt, achteraf kan je er inderdaad mee lachen  :Big Grin:  maar op het moment zelf niet  :Wink: 

Vandaag word het hier fysio, morgen uitrusten. Woensdag naar de yoga en vrijdag naar de kookles.

----------


## Suske'52

Vndg. Huwelijksverjaardag van 2è dochter & (schoon )zoon 20 jaar deze avond een drink / hapjes .....veel bijpraten ....... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  herrinneringen ophalen  :Wink:  20 jaar jonger ..... :Big Grin:  :Smile:  Wat is de tijd voorbij gevlogen ..... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hallo Pippie Langkous...bah wat balen zeg van je kapsel  :Frown:  zet maar een pet op als je naar buiten moet. :Stick Out Tongue: ..maar ik begrijp je wel...het voelt niet goed aan...dag lieve Sietske..ik hoop dat jij je gauw weer happy voelt....

Suske: Ach wat fijn dat je het zo hèèrlijk hebt gehad bij de Moezel...een prachtig gebied in Duitsland..ik was in Deusdesfeld in augustus voor een weekje.. :Embarrassment: 
Gezellige dag of avond bij je dochter...20 jaar is tegenwoordig zeer lang...Gefeliciteerd... :Big Grin:  och ja..ik hoop dat alles goed gegaan is in het ziekenhuis gisteren...sterkte met Uw pijnen, hopenlijk wordt het iets minder...het kost zeer veel energie....Knuffel... :Wink: 

Gossie: Nationale Kringloopwinkel op 1 oktober? goh wat leuk....ik kom er bijna elke week...groetjessssssssss

Vandaag wat in huis doen en wat boodschappen....spulletjes bij elkaar zoeken voor de kringloopwinkel dan kan ik daar donderochtend heen met de buurman van boven ( flat), die helpt mij altijd sjouwen... :Big Grin:  ik kak wat in, heb niet elke dag veel energie.... :Big Grin:  pech...dag Zonnetje, hallo Herfst.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ochhhhh het is Dierendag...dus ga ik "Bhody" een beetje verwennen....

----------


## dotito

Vandaag een beetje de was gedaan was opgeplooid en weggelegd en verder word het uitrusten  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ga morgenochtend een kennis opzoeken die heel erg ziek is. Ik hoop dat ik haar een beetje op kan beuren, ze gaat een zware tijd tegemoet van chemo en bestralingen.

Dotito, hoop dat je je morgen wat beter voelt.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

krijg straks hulp................wordt weer poetsen!
iedereen veel sterkte en zo mogelijk een fijne dag!

----------


## Karin63

Ben nu bezig met de huishoudelijke taken. Namiddag gaan we winkelen en nadien met ons dochtertje naar de paardenrijles. 
Morgen hebben we Team Building, dat is een dagje stappen samen met mijn collega's.
Tijdens het weekend werk ik. Was normaal gezien vrij maar doe de nachten van een zieke collega. 

@ Jolanda, hopelijk kan je die zieke kennis een beetje opbeuren. 

@ Sietske763, veel plezier met het poetsen! Leuk dat je hulp krijgt.

----------


## dotito

Vanavond naar de yoga en zo dadelijk naar de aldi.

@Jolanda,

Ik hoop dat je u kennis wat hebt kunnen opbeuren. Zal niet makkelijk voor haar zijn.

@Karin,

En hebt je u wat geamuseerd met de dochter op de paardenrijles? Mijn dochter heeft ook altijd paard gereden nu ook nog ze, maar minder omdat ze studeert. Veel meisjes doen dat graag hé.
Fijne dag toegewenst morgen op het werk  :Wink: 

@Sietske,

Veel poets plezier(moet ook gebeuren).

----------


## Agnes574

Voor mij vandaag een platte rustdag > horizontaliseren  :Wink: .
Groetjes en knufffs voor iedereen!

----------


## jolanda27

> Voor mij vandaag een platte rustdag > horizontaliseren .
> Groetjes en knufffs voor iedereen!


Hallo Agnes,

Hopenlijk knap je er weer van op. Het is echt zo'n weer ervoor (herfst)!
Groetjes, Jolanda :Smile:

----------


## Karin63

> @Karin,
> En hebt je u wat geamuseerd met de dochter op de paardenrijles? Mijn dochter heeft ook altijd paard gereden nu ook nog ze, maar minder omdat ze studeert. Veel meisjes doen dat graag hé.
> Fijne dag toegewenst morgen op het werk


Dank je Dotito.
Ja, dat paardrijden vinden velen precies fijn. Er was veel volk in de manége en inderdaad vooral meisjes. Terwijl zij paardenrijles heeft, duik ik het cafetaria in, voor een 'goed taske koffie'.  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ben nu bezig met de huishoudelijke taken. Namiddag gaan we winkelen en nadien met ons dochtertje naar de paardenrijles. 
> Morgen hebben we Team Building, dat is een dagje stappen samen met mijn collega's.
> Tijdens het weekend werk ik. Was normaal gezien vrij maar doe de nachten van een zieke collega. 
> 
> @ Jolanda, hopelijk kan je die zieke kennis een beetje opbeuren. 
> 
> @ Sietske763, veel plezier met het poetsen! Leuk dat je hulp krijgt.


Hoi Karin,

Veel plezier met de teambuilding.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Karin63

Bedankt Jolanda, ik kom net uit de douche en ga seffens vertrekken!  :Wink:  Wens jou ook een fijne dag toe!

----------


## jolanda27

Gisterenochtend een ontspannen ochtend van gemaakt. Was wel confronterend, want ze was in korte tijd behoorlijk achteruit gegaan. Na de middag was ik er moe en down van. 

Vanmorgen heel de ochtend bij de kapper gezeten, haren gepermanent. Ik heb dun haar en als ik er dan permanent in doe, lijkt het heel wat. :Big Grin: 
Maar het duurt altijd zo lang, je moet er wat voor over hebben.

Zometeen ga ik noten rapen in de tuin, de hele tuin ligt bezaaid nu met de wind. Wij hebben een grote notenboom. De golden retriever van de buren geniet er van mee. Hij vind ze lekker. Ik heb nu geen honden meer, maar wel altijd gehad, ben er gek mee. Pas nu met regelmaat op de hond van mijn vriendin.

Wens iedereen een fijne dag en avond, groetjes, Jolanda :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

In het weekend ga ik voor een nieuwe fiets kijken. Ik heb er heel hard een nodig, die ik nu heb valt van ellende uit elkaar. Ik hoop dat ik kan slagen. 
Groetjes, fijne dagen voor een ieder, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

ik ga dit weekend op het mini puppy van mn zus passen......enig!!
zo,n lief, grappig hondje (boomer chiwawa/shi tzu)
dus mijn weekend wordt weer erg leuk!
fijne dagen voor een ieder en veel sterkte, waar nodig!

----------


## Atleet

Mijn vriendin zie ik weer na 3 weken tijd. We gaan dus lekker uit eten en misschien
even naar de bios (we zijn nog al film gek). En morgen gaan wij op verjaardagfeest
van een goede vriendin want zij is 31 geworden. Verder de zondag zamen met mijn 
vriendin een flinke natuur wandeling maken en savonds ergens zwemmen.
Word wel een leuk weekend denk ik ghehe.

----------


## Karin63

Hey Atleet, dat klinkt allemaal leuk. Lekker ontspannen zo met z'n tweetjes. Wens jullie alvast een heel fijn weekend toe!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag met de dochter naar dorp geweest ze had wat één en ander nodig. Daarna gezellig een beetje bij gepraat had haar een tijdje niet gezien dus hadden we veel te bespreken.
Haar studies gaan heel vlot en daar ben ik heel blij mee. Ik heb de kans thuis niet gekregen, dus ben ik blij dat ik haar die kan geven. Vanavond hebben we dan lekker soep en farfalle gegeten die ik gisteren had gemaakt in de kookles. Dochter vond het heel lekker ventje ook ze, maar die vind altijd alles lekker. Dat is een echte vuilbak die eet ook alles  :Big Grin: 

Nu ben ik wel moe en ga ik wel wat uitrusten ventje, werd opgeroepen moest dringend gaan werken tot middernacht dus is hier rustig (kot vrij)  :Big Grin: 

Morgen gaan we een eten naar mijn ouders zal blij zijn dat ik mijn moeder weer is zie. Gaat niet zo heel goed met haar ze sukkelt wat met haar suikerziekte. 

Voor de rest wil ik iedereen nog een heel fijn weekend toewensen.

liefs do

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: wat ontzettend leuk dat je oppast op dat kruimeltje..( hondje) kun je weer wennen misschien? ik ga het nog van je horen!!!  :Big Grin:  had ik al gezegd dat mijn schoonzusje pas geleden 4 puppies kreeg uit een nest? dus "mijn" Bhody heeft broertjes en een zusje...haha leuk toch? ik heb ze nog niet gezien....doegieeeeeee, Liefssss  :Embarrassment: 

Atleet: Leuk dat jij je vriendin weer ziet. :Big Grin: ..3 weken is wel lang als je elkaar niet ziet...maar dan is het misschien nu wel "enorm" gezellig en knus....genieten maar....

Dodito: jij hebt "goed" voor je dochter gezorgd!!!  :Embarrassment:  Fantastisch dat "zij" kan studeren...toppie...dus lekker smikkelen van je eten die je gemaakt hebt bij de kookles....Farfalle? wat is dat precies? pasta? geen idee...geweldig dat jou man zo goed kan genieten van het eten..."ik" ben ook een kliko....ik lust veel maar niet alles.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Sterkte voor je "mam" en haar suikerziekte....Akelig.... :Embarrassment: 
rust lekker uit vannacht als je weer thuis bent....slaap ze...zffffffffffff....liefssssss

Gisteren wezen shoppen met een goede vriend  :Stick Out Tongue:  en daarna lekker thuis gehangen...we vielen allebei af en toe even in slaap op de bank...lekker stel hè? tjonge jonge wat een bejaarden...haha pfffffffffffffff  :Big Grin:  ach het was wel vredig....het lichaam is soms gewoon wat moe....
straks ( zondag) ga ik naar ouders toe...

Fijne avond allemaal....

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja mijn dochter weet goed dat ze niet te klagen heeft. Ik doe mijn best om haar te laten studeren. Toen ze geboren werd heb ik een rekening open gedaan en maandelijks gespaard zodat ze nu van dat geld toch kan studeren. En de rest pas ik hier en daar wat bij. Vandaar dat we ook nog geen eigen huis hebben leven is te duur zeker dat het van één loon en mijn kleine uitkering moet gebeuren. Zodra ze is afgestudeerd gaan we opzoek naar een eigen plek. Zal wel blij zijn hoor want ik ben het stilaan beu aan worden boven een huisbazin wonen. Maar ik heb het er gerust voor over zolang ze maar respect voor mij en haar stiefvader blijft hebben, want van haar eigen vader moet ze niets verwachten. Weet je ik heb vroeger op heel jonge leeftijd altijd mijn plan moeten trekken en dan zeg ik op 17 jarige leeftijd en daar heb ik nog iets van over gehouden(trauma). En dat wil ik mijn dochter niet aandoen. Zal je ooit wel eens een pm schrijven dit ligt te gevoelig.


Heel veel liefs terug lieve Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag ga ik naar de ww en naar de lidl wat spullen kopen voor te bakken en te smullen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dotito,

Petje af voor wat jij allemaal voor je dochter doet. Mooi dat je haar deze kans geeft. (voor je kind wil je toch het beste!)
Ik wens je alle goeds, ik hoop dat jou wens in vervulling mag gaan, een eigen huisje voor jullie samen. 
Groetjes, Jolanda27 :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Ik probeer deze dagen mijn structuur aan te houden.

Lieve mensen, sterkte en kracht met jullie bezigheden.

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik probeer deze dagen mijn structuur aan te houden.
> 
> Lieve mensen, sterkte en kracht met jullie bezigheden.


Beste Gossie,

Dat is evengoed knap, structuur aanhouden.

Jij ook sterkte en succes, groetjes, Jolanda :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ga vandaag wat achterstallig onderhoud doen. Lekker rommelen. Morgenavond komen vriendinnen bij mij. Een keer in de twee weken komen we bij elkaar. Iedere keer bij een ander, en gaan dan kaarten maken of iets anders creatiefs, nu beginnen we weer aan de kerstkaarten.  :Wink:  Daar blijf je braaf bij, ha-ha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Groetjes, en iedereen een fijne dag vandaag, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ga vandaag wat achterstallig onderhoud doen. Lekker rommelen. Morgenavond komen vriendinnen bij mij. Een keer in de twee weken komen we bij elkaar. Iedere keer bij een ander, en gaan dan kaarten maken of iets anders creatiefs, nu beginnen we weer aan de kerstkaarten.  :Wink:  Daar blijf je braaf bij, ha-ha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Groetjes, en iedereen een fijne dag vandaag, Jolanda  :Smile: 

@ Nodig zijn is zo belangrijk, belangrijk zijn is niet zo nodig!

----------


## Agnes574

Morgen terug naar de pijnkliniek om de TENS (zenuwstimulator) te evalueren en daarna voor een nieuwe wortelblokkade in linkerbeen .. daarna hou ik me rustig; rust-slaap-weekeind!!

----------


## jolanda27

> Morgen terug naar de pijnkliniek om de TENS (zenuwstimulator) te evalueren en daarna voor een nieuwe wortelblokkade in linkerbeen .. daarna hou ik me rustig; rust-slaap-weekeind!!


Hallo Agnes574'
Veel sterkte, en hopenlijk valt het allemaal mee.
Groetjes, Jolanda27  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve Ag,
heel veel sterkte lieve topper!
hopelijk heb je er baat bij,
kruip daarna maar lekker in je zetel!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ga zaterdagochtend met mijn vriendin even naar de stad. Zij moet er hoognodig even uit om haar gedachten te verzetten. Een vriendin van haar is ernstig ziek. En zo vang je elkaar op. 
Zondag zullen mijn menneke en ik wel een stukje gaan fietsen denk ik, goed voor de love-handels  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Maar ja, daarna zullen we wel weer wat lekkers snaaien, dus zet het niet echt zoden aan de dijk. Ha-ha. 
Wens iedereen een heel fijn weekend, Jolanda  :Smile: 


Humor is overwonnen droefheid!

----------


## sietske763

heey jolanda, da een goeie zin.......humor is overwonnen droefheid..........die houden we erin!!!
veel plezier in de stad en denk af en toe ook ff aan jezelf!

vanavond heb ik een verjaardag van mn beste vriendin, dus dat wordt heel erg leuk,
mijn vriendin kennende!
verder gewoon lekker niks doen, een beetje voor me uitstaren en gelukkig zijn met wat ik allemaal heb............!

----------


## Agnes574

Iedereen een fijn weekeind!!

Hier platte rust; gister in de pijnkliniek moest er herhaaldelijk opnieuw in mijn rug geprikt worden want de artse vond de betreffende zenuw niet (zenuwwortelblokkade)...
Nu veel pijn in dat gebied en in heup die telkens pijnopstoten kreeg door 'probeerstroom', nu afwachten of het toch geholpen heeft!
Xx Ag

----------


## jolanda27

> Iedereen een fijn weekeind!!
> 
> Hier platte rust; gister in de pijnkliniek moest er herhaaldelijk opnieuw in mijn rug geprikt worden want de artse vond de betreffende zenuw niet (zenuwwortelblokkade)...
> Nu veel pijn in dat gebied en in heup die telkens pijnopstoten kreeg door 'probeerstroom', nu afwachten of het toch geholpen heeft!
> Xx Ag


Jakkes Agnes, wat naar, hopenlijk is al die ellende niet voor niets geweest.  :Frown: 
Sterkte meid, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

morgen nog een tuinafsluiting zetten ( schoon) zoon ... :Smile:  

s' avonds buiten de deur ...uitgebreid met vrienden .... 

zondag ..komt vriendin langs ...dan tijd tekort.... met hapje /drankje ....laat het maar waaien . :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Niets .. juist wat kleine taken in huis; vaatwas legen, wassen en drogen, administratie doen en ruiten aqua schoonmaken ... en daar heb ik 2 dagen voor  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag ga ik een beetje koken en appartement wat opkuisen. Ja dat zijn dingen die af en toe ook is moeten gebeuren. Ventje is gaan werken dus ik heb tijd genoeg. Morgen word het dan weer een relaxdagje alles mag niets moet.

----------


## sietske763

niet veel.............lekker niksen na een drukke week...en een koffie leut afspraak met hele goede vriendin!

iedereen een fijn weekend zover mogelijk!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Veel plezier met je vriendin lieve schat  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:  geniet er maar van.

----------


## jolanda27

Morgenavond ga ik met mijn man bij mijn dochter eten. Dat is voor het eerst, sinds ze samenwonen. Vind het wel leuk. Ja, kleine kinderen worden groot en vliegen uit. Ik ben blij voor haar.... :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo allemaal,

Op mijn profiel heb ik een kleine selectie van mijn schilderijen gezet, veel kijkplezier, het zijn aquarellen en een olieverfschilderij.  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Op mijn profiel heb ik een kleine selectie van mijn schilderijen gezet, veel kijkplezier, het zijn aquarellen en een olieverfschilderij.


Hej ...
Ben wezen kijken , nog even voor het slapen gaan 
't heeft aan mij wel veel gedaan ..
het kleurenspel , blijft mij voor d'ogen staan 
'k hoef nu niet naar bed te gaan 
Geen detail is mij ontgaan ...
't is oh zo kunstig toch gedaan 
gevoelens , doorheen 't penseel gegaan ...
krijgen nu 'n voortbestaan .... :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Wauw Raimun,

Ik voel me vereerd, wat een mooi gedicht.  :Smile:  Jij bent van alle markten thuis.
Ben jij ook een nachtraver of kon je niet slapen?
Maar een relaxdagje van maken vandaag.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Groetjes van een kunstenmaker, ha-ha 
Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

> Wauw Raimun,
> 
> Ik voel me vereerd, wat een mooi gedicht.  Jij bent van alle markten thuis.
> Ben jij ook een nachtraver of kon je niet slapen?
> Maar een relaxdagje van maken vandaag. 
> Groetjes van een kunstenmaker, ha-ha 
> Jolanda


De gevoelig uitgebeelde " geborgenheid " .;die heeft het gedaan ! :Cool:

----------


## Luuss0404

Iedereen veel succes en sterkte met alles!

----------


## dotito

> Morgenavond ga ik met mijn man bij mijn dochter eten. Dat is voor het eerst, sinds ze samenwonen. Vind het wel leuk. Ja, kleine kinderen worden groot en vliegen uit. Ik ben blij voor haar....


Dat is waar wat je zegt;kinderen worden inderdaad snel groot. Ze kunnen precies nog maar juist lopen, en nu leiden ze al hun leven. En was het zo wat leuk bij de dochter? Mijn dochter is een tijd geleden op kot gaan wonen, en moet zeggen dat ik haar wel mis. Maar ja....dat is het leven hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

liefs do  :Wink: 

Vandaag wat beter geslapen, maar iets teveel gedaan  :Cool:  Voelde mij vanmorgen zo goed dat ik vanmiddag mijn kleerkast heb opgeruimd. Was echt nodig..... oude spullen in zakken gedaan, zomerkleding apart gelegd. Nu wel een beetje last van mijn rug, maar ben wel blij dat allemaal gedaan is  :Big Grin: 

Morgen gaan we naar Ikea moet om spullen voor de kookles, en daarna een beetje wandelen in dorp en een pannenkoekje eten want dat is lang geleden.

In ieder geval iedereen een heel fijn weekend  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Dotito,

Ja het was leuk bij mijn dochter. Ze had echt haar best gedaan. We kregen het allemaal netjes geserveerd, het leek wel op een hotel thuis.  :Smile:  De vriend van mijn dochter kookt heel erg graag en mijn dochter heeft er ook wel aardigheid aan. Ze hebben samen gekookt. Het was leuk om de rollen eens omgedraaid te zien. 
Mijn dochter zie ik nog regelmatig, want ze luncht hier zeker drie keer in de week. Dus echt missen doe ik ze zo nog niet. Gelukkig maar. Maar ze heeft het wel erg druk.
Ja Do, dat heb je dan, je voelt je goed en begint te ruimen. Maar even rustig aan weer dan. Maar Do, je hebt wel eer van je werk. Kun je er weer even tegen. Dan heb je die pannekoek dubbel en dwars verdiend.  :Big Grin:  Laat hem je maar goed smaken.  :Wink:  Veel plezier bij de Ikea, leuke winkel is dat. 
Nog een heel fijn weekend. 

Ook voor alle anderen, een heel fijn weekend gewenst. 
Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Druk ....druk ...bezoek ....bezoek ...even graag wat rustiger ....vd .avnd. komt kleindochter slapen ...doet ze héél graag ...kon eerst niet.... paste niet...maar oma heeft haar laten overhalen  :Big Grin:  ach ja ...tot zolang ze het graag doet ...ik pas mij wel aan  :Wink:  :Smile:  

Morgenvroeg ,zorgt dan opa voor het ontbijt ....en samen genieten we tot bij de middag ...dan gaat ze terug naar huis  :Big Grin:  Leuk weekend  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

> Druk ....druk ...bezoek ....bezoek ...even graag wat rustiger ....vd .avnd. komt kleindochter slapen ...doet ze héél graag ...kon eerst niet.... paste niet...maar oma heeft haar laten overhalen  ach ja ...tot zolang ze het graag doet ...ik pas mij wel aan  
> 
> Morgenvroeg ,zorgt dan opa voor het ontbijt ....en samen genieten we tot bij de middag ...dan gaat ze terug naar huis  Leuk weekend


Ha druk baasje,
Geniet er dan maar lekker van, kunnen jullie na de middag weer bijkomen.  :Smile: 
Veel plezier, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

> Druk ....druk ...bezoek ....bezoek ...even graag wat rustiger ....vd .avnd. komt kleindochter slapen ...doet ze héél graag ...kon eerst niet.... paste niet...maar oma heeft haar laten overhalen  ach ja ...tot zolang ze het graag doet ...ik pas mij wel aan  
> 
> Morgenvroeg ,zorgt dan opa voor het ontbijt ....en samen genieten we tot bij de middag ...dan gaat ze terug naar huis  Leuk weekend


*Maar goed dat er " opa's " bestaan !! haha!!*  :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  ja hé .....niets hoeft ...alles kan .....deze uren koester ik ....ze zijn zo vlug groot ....OPA'S OOK ......  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  GENIETEN  :Wink:  Fijne zondag  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vanavond komt mijn dochter eten  :Smile:  dan kunnen we gezellig nog eens wat bijkletsen. Gisteren naar kruidvat, Ikea, en Macro geweest van alles en nog gekocht, en allerlei spullen voor in de woonkamer :Big Grin:  Voor de rest is hier een beetje druk ben alles aan voorbereiden voor de Citytrip  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Fijne zondag terug aan iedereen 

liefs do  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Morgen ga ik weer sinds een tijdje thuis geweest te zijn, naar mijn vrij.w.werk . Ik zie er wel weer tegen op. Maar het zal wel weer gaan, hoop ik.

----------


## jolanda27

> Morgen ga ik weer sinds een tijdje thuis geweest te zijn, naar mijn vrij.w.werk . Ik zie er wel weer tegen op. Maar het zal wel weer gaan, hoop ik.


Hallo Gossie,

Wat knap van je Gossie, dat je weer de draad op pakt. Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je er tegen op ziet. Ik denk dat dat heel normaal is na een tijdje in de lappenmand gezeten te hebben.  :Embarrassment: 
Mag ik vragen wat voor vrijwiligerswerk dat je doet?
Succes Gossie, schouderklopje voor jezelf  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

> Vanavond komt mijn dochter eten  dan kunnen we gezellig nog eens wat bijkletsen. Gisteren naar kruidvat, Ikea, en Macro geweest van alles en nog gekocht, en allerlei spullen voor in de woonkamer Voor de rest is hier een beetje druk ben alles aan voorbereiden voor de Citytrip  
> 
> Fijne zondag terug aan iedereen 
> 
> liefs do


Ha Dotito,

Was het leuk bij je dochter? Lekker gegeten?
Allerlei leuke dingetjes gekocht? Dus ben jij weer helemaal in je sas.  :Wink: 
De voorpret is al het halve werk. Leuk hé om ergens naar uit te kijken?
Fijne week nog, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Ik hoop dat alles goed gegaan is met je vrijwilligerswerk...het is moeilijk om zo'n stap weer te maken als je er een tijdje tussen uit bent geweest...het voelt onwennig aan...fijne week verder en sterkte met je gezondheid...dapper hoor dat je gaat!!! Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

Ik probeer vandaag een beetje aan mijzelf te denken, maar dat vindt ik moeilijk omdat ik allerlei andere plannen maak om aan een ander te denken...haha.....wat een sufferd ben ik toch....maar enfin ik doe het met liefde....mijn wijsheid af en toe maar gebruiken...de gulden middenweg zien te vinden dan komt alles goed toch?  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het lekker een badje nemen, haren verven en vanavond naar mijn moeder, dochter komt ook langs. Ja; als ik op reis ga zowel voor een korte of langer periode is het altijd de gewoonte dat we even samen komen. Ik denk altijd zo van; je weet maar nooit wat er kan gebeuren?? 

Zaterdagavond gaan we nog eens naar de film(code 37 triller)is lang geleden dat we nog eens zijn geweest. En maandag vertrekken we naar Italië  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: .
Ach....ben zo blij dat ik er nog is even tussenuit kan.

Iedereen een hele fijne dag toegewenst  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klinkt Super Dodito...wat heerlijk dat jullie er samen op uit trekken..( jij met je man)..veel plezier met de voorbereidingen  :Big Grin:  wat een mooi iets dat je even gedag zegt aan je mam en dochter of andersom....
ik wens jou op voorhand een fijn weekend toe, en een paar geweldige leuke, romantische, knusse dagen toe...Have Fun en Geniet... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Liefs Elisa x  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag word het lekker een badje nemen, haren verven en vanavond naar mijn moeder, dochter komt ook langs. Ja; als ik op reis ga zowel voor een korte of langer periode is het altijd de gewoonte dat we even samen komen. Ik denk altijd zo van; je weet maar nooit wat er kan gebeuren?? 
> 
> Zaterdagavond gaan we nog eens naar de film(code 37 triller)is lang geleden dat we nog eens zijn geweest. En maandag vertrekken we naar Italië  .
> Ach....ben zo blij dat ik er nog is even tussenuit kan.
> 
> Iedereen een hele fijne dag toegewenst


Do, heel logisch dat je je dochte nog even wilt zien voordat je op vakantie gaat. 
Ik wens je een hele fijne vakantie toe, liefs, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hier word het straks naar de avondschool gaan heb wel niet veel zin, te moe. Hoop dat ik morgen me beter voel, want ik wil naar de film. En ik moet ook nog een deel van de valies maken. 

@Jolanda, Elisa,

Dank je wel lieve mensen  :Embarrassment:  x

Veel liefs terug

----------


## dotito

Zo dadelijk vertrekken naar Rome..... :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ga eerst koffie zetten, dan mijn ventje wakker maken, en dan samen genieten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Daaaag iedereen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

liefs do  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

we zullen je missen, do!!
maar vergeet ons en ga heerlijk genieten...
succes met vliegen!

ik weet niet wat ik moet/ga doen....
verveel me dood en wil me wel eens ff wat beter voelen, ben nu al vanaf de griepprik aan het sudderen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Au Revoir Dodito  :Big Grin:  Als je dit leest zit je al lang in Rome...ik ben al dagen niet meer op de site geweest van Medi City....te druk met andere zaken....heb het leuk en fijn en Romantisch...laat de boel de boel en genieten maar...de zorgen laat je dus een weekje thuis....dag..dikke zoen xxx van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: wat ellendig meid...hou je haaks.....Liefs en knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

vndg. gaan shoppen .....ook wat eten ...groenten ...enz. in huis halen ....heb hier wel een hekel aan .....ik ben geen shop-vrouw .....(man.... des temeer )morgen/ zaterdag bezoek ....zondag jongste dochter jarig...... hare man ...daags nadien ...zodus uitgebreid zondag vieren met alles d'er op en aan :Wink:  Alles zal wel in orde zijn haar kennende  :Big Grin:  Zodus hier wel druk ...zoals gewoonlijk  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag heb ik thuis gepoetst en afwas gedaan die gisterenavond blijven staan was, ondertussen een paar wasmachines gedraaid en in de wasserette gaan drogen, direct opvouwen en de mand in (ik haat strijken, ik strijk enkel nog hemden voor mijn ventje of voor mijn zoon), eventjes naar de markt geweest terwijl mijn was in de droger zat, heb een leuk setje gekocht voor mijn nichtje haar babytje van 7 weken oud, zo'n schoon ventje, daarna valies gemaakt en trein genomen naar mijn ventje, bedankt NMBS, ze hadden er weer een goederentrein voorgetrokken dus aansluiting in Dendermonde kwijt en over Gent mogen rijden, dus een uur later aangekomen dan voorzien, anders moest ik in Dendermonde een uur wachten in de kou en dat zag ik echt niet zitten en met mijn vrijkaart mag ik toch langs alle kanten van het land rijden om ter plaatse te komen...

----------


## Suske'52

Vndg bedden uitgebroken ..logeerbed verandert....alsook wij krijgen vandaag een box-spring / tempur matras / oppermatras ....electrische lattenbodem ...elk apart slapen en toch tesamen ... :Wink:  Nu zitten we te wachten op de levering ......dit zal wel de laatste maal zijn ...hopelijk kan ik mij nu beter leggen /draaien ....alhoewel mijne kine zijn bedenkingen heeft .... vind het verloren kost .....mijn probleem verandert daarmee niet zegt hij ...ok dan ...maar dan hebben alles geprobeert .....op hoop van zege ... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

in het weekend gaan we shoppen naar Nederland, voorraad eten en drinken indoen, lekker goedkoop bij onze noorderburen, lekker gezellig en lekker vriendelijk en we doen de economie groeien daar, bij ons is dat toch de moeite ne meer, laat ons Vlaanderen aansluiten bij Nederland, we spreken dezelfde taal en jullie prins en zijn vrouw zijn symphatieker dan die van ons... spreekt nog geen deftig nederlands en Maxima die praat al met een nederlands accent, stoef stoef. Verder wat uitrusten, dringend de was gaan doen van mijn ventje, niet van gekomen, eerst hij ziek en daarna ik ziek en zijn huis wat opruimen, niet dat daar veel op te ruimen valt hoor (kennen jullie de serie MONK), het is niet zo extreem maar lijkt er toch wat op.... Kissies en Suske, succes met je aankoop, wanneer mag ik je matras eens komen proberen (niet met je man erin he).... wil wel eens weten hoe zo'n tempur matras aanvoelt...

----------


## sietske763

> Vndg bedden uitgebroken ..logeerbed verandert....alsook wij krijgen vandaag een box-spring / tempur matras / oppermatras ....electrische lattenbodem ...elk apart slapen en toch tesamen ... Nu zitten we te wachten op de levering ......dit zal wel de laatste maal zijn ...hopelijk kan ik mij nu beter leggen /draaien ....alhoewel mijne kine zijn bedenkingen heeft .... vind het verloren kost .....mijn probleem verandert daarmee niet zegt hij ...ok dan ...maar dan hebben alles geprobeert .....op hoop van zege ...


ben zeer benieuwd hoe je bed bevalt....
heb zelf ook al zooooooooveel geld uitgegeven aan matrassen ed.
wil dus eigenlijk ook een tempur matras of terug naar een waterbed.
nou suske.............we horen het wel, hopelijk bevalt het je goed!

----------


## dotito

Wat ik van weekend ga doen is alles hier wat bij lezen, en een beetje uitrusten. Heb heel de week de was en de plas gedaan, winkel geweest. En wat nagenoten van Rome, :Big Grin:  ja was wel echt wel prachtig ginder, maar enorm druk. Morgen weer terug naar de avondschool zal terug wennen zijn.

Wat betreft die tempur, dat is echt wel een goede matras hoor. Ook ik heb er al een paar jaar één en is zijn geld echt waard. 

Vanavond de finale van mijn restaurant ben eens benieuwd  :Wink: 

Fijn weekend voor iedereen  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb mijn nieuwe bril gehaald. Is heel erg wennen voor mij, en heel vermoeiend voor mijn re-oog. Vandaar dat ik even niet reageer, tot ik er wat meer aan gewend ben. 
Iedereen een fijn weekend en alle goeds, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Sietske  :Smile:  Zaaaaaalig ..... :Smile:  Elke euro waard ....ja , wel duur ..... heb ook vele matrassen gekocht ....je moet weten echtgenoot zat aan de bron ...heeft gewerkt als verkoper in meubelzaak ...ooit eens op 1 jaar... 3 matrassen gehad ...gelukkig ging dit vlot via de fabriek ....maar ja, hij moest wel hun product verkopen hé . 

Het tempur matras omvat/ ontarmt je..... zodra je erop ligt..... :Smile:  het mooiste voorbeeld ....mijn grote tenen staan vast door operatie ...kon op een andere matras.... zonder mals kussen mijn voeten niet leggen door de pijnen ...nu mag mijn teengewricht tegen het matras komen ...geen probleem ... :Wink:  Rug pijnen veel minder héhé ......voel mij meer uitgerust "s morgens .  :Wink: Nu wacht ik nog op mijn 'oppermatras' zo noemen ze dat in bedrijfstermen .....deze wordt op de tempur gelegd ... . 'volgens hun 'zo deze elke oneffenheid dat er nog is opheffen .....zal wel zien ...zal ondertussen het verschil wel weten ..daar ik er 14 dagen nog moet opwachten ...(is later besteld ) Vrienden van ons hebben ook waterbed gehad ...nu ook box-spring..tempur ..willen niet meer ruilen . 

@ christel  :Smile:  haha ...mijn man wilt zijn plaats meer afstaan ...je zult nd. logeerkamer verhuizen ....kleindochter ook geprobeert gisteren ...of tussen ons...... héhé  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

@do  :Smile:  lieve ...terug mooie reis gehad .....vliegangst weg ????  :Wink:  geniet maar nog wat na .... :Smile:  :Wink:  Aan ieder een fijne zondagavond  :Smile:  
Hier wordt het lui zijn en genieten..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Wat heerlijk dat jij zo geniet van je mooie Box spring bed met een fantastische matras........ :Big Grin:  gaaf zeg!!!!! Gefeliciteerd...ik wens U vele fijne en goede slaapuren toe....meer rust en minder rimpels omdat U optimaal geniet....het omhult je lichaam met liefde dus, en zachttttttttttttttttt heid!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  hopenlijk is je man net zo enthousiast als jou.... :Wink:  

ook ik heb dit jaar een box spring gekocht ( van mijn ouders) met matrassen en een " Topper" erop, jullie noemen het een oppermatras?  :Big Grin:  ( grappig)....het ligt verukkelijk en ik kan weer beter liggen met mijn zere gewrichten...ook ik was dolgelukkig hiermee...elke avond voelt het als een geschenk.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Geweldig......

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren heb ik overdag rustig aan gedaan, ik was toe aan "rust" na een zeer hectische week...eind vd dag kwam een goede vriend een hapje eten en hij ging voor mij mijn nieuwe printer installeren....wauw wat een werk zeg...ik snap er geen bal van....ik kook dus liever  :Stick Out Tongue: 

vanmiddag mijn zusje opgehaald en zijn we gaan wandelen met hondje Bhody in een mooi park  :Big Grin:  daarna na de begraafplaats om een kaarsje te branden bij mijn broer en toen na haar huis gegaan om wat bij te praten....nu zit ik prinsheerlijk thuis en ga niet meer de deur uit, behalve voor mijn viervoeter Bhody  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile:  haha ..toff/mooi ......uitgedrukt  :Smile:  zoals je schrijft het voelt als een "geschenk" elke avond ....gelukkig zijn de rimpels ...lijntjes nog beperkt gebleven ...haha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  IK ben nog van een goed merk ... :Smile:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  Man geniet er even goed van ...even was hij wel bang dat het niet bij mij zou geholpen hebben ....stressskieken .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Ik ben meer.... lukt ok ..goed meegenomen ....pech ....ja, het zij zo....wel geprobeerd hé ... :Wink:  :Smile:  grtjs ..avondknuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

:ik slaap nu al maanden op een goedkoop schuimmatras uit een kringloopwinkel voor 15 euro!!!!!!(moet er niet aan denken wat er allemaal op dat matras gebeurd is :Confused:  :Confused: )maar daar een matrashoes over gedaan van een paar euro,
slaap hier beter op dan alle vorige probeersels......
maar ik kan niet met jullie delen waar het te koop is en hoe het precies heet en hoe het werkt.
maar k ga iedere avond met plezier op mn 15 euro liggen!
totaal geen pijnklachten meer aan gewrichten en rug en het was puur toeval; ik zou 2 nachtjes ergens logeren en moest een matras meenemen, zodoende.....

----------


## Raimun

> :ik slaap nu al maanden op een goedkoop schuimmatras uit een kringloopwinkel voor 15 euro!!!!!!(moet er niet aan denken wat er allemaal op dat matras gebeurd is)maar daar een matrashoes over gedaan van een paar euro,
> slaap hier beter op dan alle vorige probeersels......
> maar ik kan niet met jullie delen waar het te koop is en hoe het precies heet en hoe het werkt.
> maar k ga iedere avond met plezier op mn 15 euro liggen!
> totaal geen pijnklachten meer aan gewrichten en rug en het was puur toeval; ik zou 2 nachtjes ergens logeren en moest een matras meenemen, zodoende.....


*Hej ..waar " vreemd gaan " al niet goed voor is hé sietske !!*

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Sietske, 

Waar de kringloopwinkel al niet goed voor is, de wonderen zijn de wereld nog niet uit.

----------


## sietske763

hahaha ik ga de komende dagen kringlopen aflopen............zooooooooo leuk, en alles zoooooooooo goedkoop!!

----------


## Raimun

> hahaha ik ga de komende dagen kringlopen aflopen............zooooooooo leuk, en alles zoooooooooo goedkoop!!


Inderdaad sietske ...
'n tijd geleden kon ik er voor 'n prikje enkele gezelschapsspelen op de kop tikken !!  :Wink: 
Telkens wij die nu spelen is het " kringlopen " geblazen !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

gist.- nd. makro geweest ....onze dekbeddenovertrekken/onderlakens ... gekocht bed 2.70m :EEK!:  dat is wel een volume ....maar lekker zacht (flanel) ... :Wink:  + nog aankopen vd.diepvries ...kazen .. vlees ....feestdagen .....alle kasten ...diepvriezers zitten vol .... wel een zware rekening  :EEK!:  maar ik heb er wel een hekel voor met de dagen.... die aankomen te gaan winkelen .

Van namiddag naar kerstfeest dochter ( werk rusthuis ) zij organiseert dit ...de opbrengst gaat integraal voor de bewoners die het niet te breed hebben.... voor hun jaarlijkse uitstap te bekostigen ...  :Wink:  
Benieuwd wat ze ineen geknutselt heeft ...ze kan mooi handwerken .....( ze begint er over na te denken om een hobby winkel te openen )onze dag is terug mooi ingevuld ...dochter is fier dat haar mama langs komt ...voor mij voor te stellen aan de nieuwe bewoners ...ondertussen ken ik er al wat . :Smile:

----------


## gossie

> hahaha ik ga de komende dagen kringlopen aflopen............zooooooooo leuk, en alles zoooooooooo goedkoop!!


Jazeker Sietske, en morgen ga ik van de spullen mijn kerstboom optuigen. :Big Grin: 
Vooral in deze tijd van de recessie, is dit een goede oplossing. :Smile: 
En ik geniet er met volle teugen van. :Smile:  Maar jij ook, Sietske?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo allemaal, ik lees met belangstelling jullie berichten wat je beleeft...heb helaas niet altijd tijd om iedereen te antwoorden  :Big Grin: 

De Kringloopwinkels zijn enig...ik ben er vorige week geweest Sietske....ga ik met mijn buurman van boven koffie drinken met appeltaart in de Veerallee...heel leuk is dat...lekker rondneusen...op 30 december geven ze in Zwolle 30 procent korting bij de Kringlopen....toppie dus...knuffel voor jou en je hondje...Liefs Elisa. :Embarrassment:  leuk verhaal van je matras....ach goed toch...ik koop soms kleding... :Stick Out Tongue:  

sterkte met de drukte Suske.....hou je haaks lief mens...boodschappen doen kan een kwelling zijn...brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue: 

dag Gossie, en Raimun, en Christel....Dodito, Jolanda.....

ik heb een drukke sociale week...boodschappen doen voor mij en mijn ouders...nog niet voor de kerst maar Hondenvoer en andere zaken die ze nodig hebben......eens zien wat ik vandaag allemaal kan doen....ik kan weer door de ramen kijken want die waren mistig van het smeer...ze glimmen nu weer sinds gisteren...lamme armen had ik maarrrrrrrrrrrr ze blinken....jippie  :Big Grin:  hele prettige dag allemaal...sterkte met alles....
Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb het druk met de boel schoon maken voor de Kerst.  :Embarrassment:  Eerste Kerstdag heb ik het huis vol met bezoek, dus ik heb nog genoeg te doen. Wel gezellig, iedereen bij elkaar.  :Smile:  Nu maar hopen dat de Kerstmaaltijd in de smaak valt.  :Wink: 
Ben even afwezig. 

Wens iedereen een warme en fijne Kerst, en een heel gelukkig en gezond Nieuwjaar. 
Voor iedereen die alleen is, wens ik heel veel sterkte, heel veel lichtpuntjes in het Nieuw Jaar.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Karin63

Vandaag werken...
Morgen werken...
Overmorgen werken...
Bij Kerstdag werken...

 :Big Grin:  Haha, en maar werken, maar ik vind het helemaal niet erg. Iemand moet het doen...  :Wink: 

Fijne Kerstdagen aan iedereen!!!

----------


## Karin63

> Ik heb het druk met de boel schoon maken voor de Kerst.  Eerste Kerstdag heb ik het huis vol met bezoek, dus ik heb nog genoeg te doen. Wel gezellig, iedereen bij elkaar.  Nu maar hopen dat de Kerstmaaltijd in de smaak valt. 
> Ben even afwezig. 
> 
> Wens iedereen een warme en fijne Kerst, en een heel gelukkig en gezond Nieuwjaar. 
> Voor iedereen die alleen is, wens ik heel veel sterkte, heel veel lichtpuntjes in het Nieuw Jaar.
> Groetjes, Jolanda


Met zo een lieve gastvrouw wordt het zeker en vast een super-gezellig en super-lekker Kerstfeest Jolanda! Daar twijfel ik geen seconde aan.  :Wink:  

Wens jou hele zalige kerstdagen toe!

----------


## Suske'52

Eerst en vooral een fijne kerst ....alsook ,tof eindjaar ..... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  Hier druk ...druk alle dagen al bezoek ontvangen ..... :Big Grin:  IK sluit af ...want de telefoon gaat over .... aan ieder het beste  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag ga ik kerstavond en mijn verjaardag vieren, heb ik gisteren ook al gedaan met de kinderen en ben wakker geworden met een houten kop.... ik mag 50 kaarsjes uitblazen...

----------


## Karin63

Ohhh, we hebben hier een jarige! Van harte gefeliciteerd Christel met jouw verjaardag! Dat beloofd, dubbel feest vandaag!  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  PROFICIAT !!!!! 50 jaar...... geniet ervan .....alsook gaan mijn gedachten naar je tweeling-zus ....1é jaar..... zonder haar ......knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Proficiat Christel... :Big Grin:  jij en je zus waren bijna Kerstkinderen...heel bijzonder....ik heb je al geschreven zojuist.... :Stick Out Tongue:  een houten kop????????????? haha goed zo feestbeest!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  goed zo, even ontspannen, het was een moeilijk en verdrietig jaar voor je!!!......Dikke verjaardagszoen xxx 

Ik doe boodschappen en ga straks nog even op pad....ik moet nog een paar laatste kaarten schrijven...tjonge wat is iedereen toch druk....lekker met geld smijten doet iedereen....haha lekker maf gedrag en "ik" doe ook mee met die zottigheid!!!
dag allemaal....

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag ga ik kerstavond en mijn verjaardag vieren, heb ik gisteren ook al gedaan met de kinderen en ben wakker geworden met een houten kop.... ik mag 50 kaarsjes uitblazen...


Hej christel .....
Van harte 'n gelukkige verjaardag gewenst ... :Embarrassment: 
50 kaarsjes..juist op de helft !!  :Wink: 
Geniet ook van dit Kerstfeest ..vreugde door het samen zijn ..
vrede die uit het hart komt ...
loslaten wat voorbij is..
dierbare herinneringen koesterend .. :Smile:

----------


## gossie

> hej christel .....
> Van harte 'n gelukkige verjaardag gewenst ...
> 50 kaarsjes..juist op de helft !! 
> geniet ook van dit kerstfeest ..vreugde door het samen zijn ..
> Vrede die uit het hart komt ...
> Loslaten wat voorbij is..
> Dierbare herinneringen koesterend ..



van harte gefeliciteerd christel

----------


## christel1

Voor al de belgen en nederlanders, zalig kerstfeest, voor de nederlanders, goed eten en drinken vandaag en morgen, voor de belgen, hopelijk geen houten kop van gisterenavond, kerstavond gevierd en vandaag doen we het nog eens over. Raar he, 2 landen maar toch een klein verschil van feesten, wij vieren kerstavond en kerstdag, jullie nederlanders vieren kerstdag en 2de kerstdag... ik ga meedoen met de 2 tradities, kan ik 3 dagen vieren :-)

----------


## dotito

Als jullie zin hebben om wat foto's van Rome te bekijken, ze staan er op hé. 

do xxx  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Als jullie zin hebben om wat foto's van Rome te bekijken, ze staan er op hé. 
> 
> do xxx


Hallo Do,

Ik heb je foto's bekeken. Wat is Rome mooi zeg. Volgens mij kom je er ogen en oren tekort. Prachtig. Zo te zien hebben jullie nog best goed weer gehad. 
Leuke foto's, kun je nog lekker van nagenieten.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  ook naar gekeken ....ze zijn in een woord prachtig  :Wink:  :Smile:  zoals Jolanda schrijft : ogen tekort om alles te zien .

----------


## sietske763

> Voor al de belgen en nederlanders, zalig kerstfeest, voor de nederlanders, goed eten en drinken vandaag en morgen, voor de belgen, hopelijk geen houten kop van gisterenavond, kerstavond gevierd en vandaag doen we het nog eens over. Raar he, 2 landen maar toch een klein verschil van feesten, wij vieren kerstavond en kerstdag, jullie nederlanders vieren kerstdag en 2de kerstdag... ik ga meedoen met de 2 tradities, kan ik 3 dagen vieren :-)


wij vieren kerstavond ook alltijd,
ned. kent dit dus ook,
het enige verschil is miss dat kerstavond de meeste mensen een dienst bijwonen.

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda, Suke,

Ja; je komt er inderdaad ogen en tijd te kort, vandaar dat we binnen een paar jaar nog eens terug gaan. Je gaat bv een straat in en dan opeens zie je op einde van de straat een hele grote zuil staan bv. Is allemaal nog zo echt van in de tijd wat er staat......Je moet er zeker één keer in je leven is geweest zijn, gewoon geen woorden voor voor sommige plaatsen.

En dan colosseum waar er vroeger gevechten werden gehouden mens/dier.....kan je gewoon niet voorstellen  :Confused:  

Heb nu al veel in buitenland geweest, maar zulke gebouwen/monumenten, bv zoals vaticaanstad, had ik nog nooit gezien. Dat is een stad op zich.....de paus heeft zijn eigen politie, kan je dat voorstellen. 

En met het weer hadden we ook geluk, één keer regen en voor de rest 17à 18 graden.

Moet zeggen dat de City trip niet zo goedkoop was dat we voorzien hadden, maar het was zeker de moeite waard.

Liefs do  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Ik wens iedereen een gezond, gelukkig, liefdevol en voorspoedig 2012.

Morgen ga ik me afmelden, bij het werk. Ze bekijken het maar, afgelopen vrijdag had ik het echt helemaal gehad.:mad En mijn eerste voornemen voor dit jaar is, "afmelden". :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

> Ik wens iedereen een gezond, gelukkig, liefdevol en voorspoedig 2012.
> 
> Morgen ga ik me afmelden, bij het werk. Ze bekijken het maar, afgelopen vrijdag had ik het echt helemaal gehad.:mad En mijn eerste voornemen voor dit jaar is, "afmelden".


Hej ..
je moet altijd doen wat je niet laten kan !!
niets overhaast...doch wel overwogen ..
eenmaal de kogel door de kerk is ..keert de rust terug ...
wanneer de rust , 'n " missen van.." wordt !!..
heb je gelaten wat je wél moest doen !!  :Frown:  :Confused:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

wat ik vandaag, morge en overmorge doe 
slapen slapeen slapen slapen
en nog eens slaap in halen haha
en verder vanalles :Smile:

----------


## gossie

truste Dolfijnjorien slaap lekker deze dagen.

----------


## sietske763

om 13 uur moet ik bij het slaapcentrum zijn en krijg dan overal electrodes op hoofd, borst, armen en benen, dit voor een slaap EEG, vanwege mn slechte slapen, ben eindelijk na een half jaar aan de beurt, ze meten dit 2 nachten, ik hoop dat er wat uitkomt, dan kunnen ze me helpen met dit levenslange probleem.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Sietske: Ik wens je 2 nachten sterkte toe met het meten van je slaapgedrag..."Meten is Weten"  :Big Grin:  fijn dat je nu aan de beurt bent...alle goeds lieverd,ik hoop dat je niet teleurgesteld wordt!!!!  :Wink:  hou je haaks...Liefs Elisa x  :Embarrassment: 

DolfijnJorien: zo meissie, wat slaap tekort gekomen...teveel geboemeld misschien? haha, (leuk) Geniet van je rust meid, je hebt het hard nodig....sterkte voor je papa...
Liefs plus ene stevige knuffel  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gossie: Dapper dat je de beslissing neemt om niet te gaan en je af te melden voor het werk....teveel stress krijgen is niet goed, dus een pas op de plaats maken...dapper hoor!!!! best moeilijk om die keuze een keer te maken....Ontspan je dan "NU" maar... :Embarrassment: 
Liefs.....

Ik heb vanmorgen gesport voor het eerst sinds wekennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, het was fijn en rustig in de sportschool....daarna wat aangerommeld in huis en nu uitrusten want ik ben moe, maar ook geestelijk door al die onvoorziene en drukke dagen waarin je niemand te kort wilt doen....ik geniet "bewust" nu van de rust....( zolang deze duurt)  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Gossie, Elisabeth

tanx! :Big Grin:  Had idd nog wel slaap nodig heb zelf altijd veel slaap nodig haha maar was vanochtend alweer vroeg uit bed dus ach vandaag beetje hangen, beetje tv kijken, beetje opruimen, beetje schoonmaken, misschien beetje koken (maybe doet me vriend het wel) Alleen morge word niet uitslape morgen vroeg nog druk maar ach, 
dank je wel! met me papa gaat het ietsjes beter, hij heeft wel de fysio gebeld dus hopen dat die ook nog wat kan doen(: zullen afwachten, 

Liefs,
jorien

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ga een nieuwe poging doen om te gaan schilderen. Iedere keer wil ik beginnen, maar steeds komt er weer iets tussen, en dan is het weer te laat of de fut is over. Dus nu, ga ik maar eens beginnen.

----------


## Suske'52

@Jolanda  :Smile:  Heb je nu geschildert ...???? Tijd genomen ...??? Tijd is kostbaar . :Wink:  

Nd. stad geweest .....een over-rompeling .... :EEK!:  niet te doen ....ik moest nd. apotheker ....en meteen wat winkels in /uit gelopen ....druk .... :EEK!:  

Vd. avnd. bij vrienden nd. jaarlijkse wafelbak ....met nodige natje  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  wat bijpraten met een paar vrienden . :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

deze namiddag met mijn zoon naar de cardioloog geweest om zijn uitslag van de holter (zo'n kastje dat de hartslag registreert gedurende 24 uur) en ja blijkt dat hij toch hartritmestoornissen heeft, ook zonder inspanning te doen (hij zit met een polsblessure en kon niet gaan sporten), nu moet hij 14 dagen medicijnen nemen en dan terug naar de cardioloog voor een ecg en dan misschien nog eens een dagje aan de holter en zien of het betert met de medicijnen, anders gaat hij misschien iets anders doen want zijn hart slaat soms wel op hol hoor.... ook als hij slaapt.... dus iedereen, als je niet zeker bent ga naar de cardioloog of vraag een verwijsbrief, op hartproblemen staat geen leeftijd, mijn zoon is nog maar 24....

----------


## jolanda27

> deze namiddag met mijn zoon naar de cardioloog geweest om zijn uitslag van de holter (zo'n kastje dat de hartslag registreert gedurende 24 uur) en ja blijkt dat hij toch hartritmestoornissen heeft, ook zonder inspanning te doen (hij zit met een polsblessure en kon niet gaan sporten), nu moet hij 14 dagen medicijnen nemen en dan terug naar de cardioloog voor een ecg en dan misschien nog eens een dagje aan de holter en zien of het betert met de medicijnen, anders gaat hij misschien iets anders doen want zijn hart slaat soms wel op hol hoor.... ook als hij slaapt.... dus iedereen, als je niet zeker bent ga naar de cardioloog of vraag een verwijsbrief, op hartproblemen staat geen leeftijd, mijn zoon is nog maar 24....


Hallo Christel,
Wat zal de uitslag een domper geweest zijn.  :Frown:  Je verwacht het niet bij zo'n jonge knul) Sterkte, ik hoop dat de medicatie goed aanslaat, waardoor hij zich beter gaat voelen. Wel een zorg voor jou erbij Christel. Sterkte met alles.

----------


## jolanda27

Vanmiddag ga ik met mijn man boodschappen doen, zo eens in de drie weken doen we dat samen en kunnen we weer een tijdje vooruit.  :Embarrassment:  Daarna na de kringloopwinkel kijken of er nog een paar goede stoelen zijn voor in mijn schilderruimte. En morgen op bezoek bij mijn schoonmoeder. 
Iedereen een fijn weekend gewenst, Jolanda  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ jolanda  :Smile:  succes met shoppen ..... :Wink:  hopelijk vindt je de stoelen naar keuze.... 

Straks bezoek ontvangen ....morgen nd. kust met dochter /klein-kinderen .... ook gaan shoppen ...eens goed uitwaaien op de dijk  :Smile:  zalig  :Wink:  

Zondag komt vriendin langs ....de tijd zal terug vliegen .....dan hebben we tijd tekort  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jootje: Succes met de schilderkunst....hopenlijk kun je "tijd" maken!!!  :Big Grin:  hopenlijk gaat het lukken dan kun jij je energie kwijt....

Suske: leuk met vrienden wat drinken....veel gezelligheid met je dochter en kleinkinderen, ik hoop dat het goed met ze gaat...niet wegwaaien van de pier he? voorzichtig.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Christel: goed advies aan iedereen..(hart)..de meeste mensen zijn te laat. :Frown:  
sterkte voor je zoon...goed dat jij er zoveel verstand van hebt zodat jou zoon van je kennis gebruik kan maken....maar enfin dat komt omdat jij hier problemen mee hebt....een ellendig iets wat je dus "altijd" in de gaten moet houden...soms best wel angstig lijkt mij!!!  :Embarrassment:  ik hoop dat de medicijnen voor je zoon goed aanslaan....succes gewenst....

vd week met mijn vader na het ziekenhuis om hechtingen te laten verwijderen....huidkanker....daarna na mijn zus want die was ziek....
gisteren een dag voor mijzelf gehouden....
vandaag ging ik boodschappen doen, daarna met de hond gaan wandelen in een groot park zodat hij eens lekker kon ontstressen en los rondrennen, het was ook goed voor mij....nu nog even stofzuigen en na een andere winkel als ik de puf nog kan vinden!!!
fijn weekend.....dit was Elisa  :Big Grin: 
morgen ( zaterdag)komt een goede vriend die hier 80 km vandaan woont...leuk..ik verheug mij erop....beetje lachen en wat dingen ondernemen..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

Morgen om 10 uur afspraak.... advocaat dochter ...tesamen ...nu mag er eens schot in de zaak komen ....dat ze beiden verder kunnen met hun leven ....maar ja... de centen ...alléé euro's ...hij struikelt over onderhoudsgelden..... vd. kinderen ...hij zegt: ze ontvangt toch kinder-geld ..... :EEK!:  Ik heb altijd gezegt ...men leert iemand maar pas kennen als het over geld gaat ...komt men aan iemand zijne portemonee ....en het karakter komt boven ....ik heb dit van ex-schoon-zoon nooit verwacht .... :EEK!:   :Confused:  

Hopelijk gaat het nu verder ....want de dochter hangt bijna niet meer aaneen ....het vreet aan haar ...zij moet zich haar maar behelpen .....gelukkig zijn wij er nog ...maar dat weet hij ....daar probeert hij ook voor-deel uit te halen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .....wie kan er zijn klein/ kinderen...aan hun lot over te laten .

----------


## christel1

Ma Suske toch... .ja ik kan je standpunt begrijpen hoor.... sommige mannen doen inderdaad heel vervelend als het over onderhoudsgeld aankomt voor hun kinderen, een normaal onderhoudsgeld voor een kind is per kind 10 % van zijn netto loon, zeg dat maar aan je dochter... dus als hij bv 2000 euro verdient is dit per kind 200 euro.... wel ook wat afhankelijk van de leeftijd, mijn nichtje haar kinderen zijn 7 en 9 en zij krijgt nu per kind 100 euro alimentatie, ik weet niet hoe oud de kinderen van je dochter zijn en dit wordt opgetrokken naar gelang de leeftijd.... op 12 jaar zeker al omdat ze dan naar het middelbaar onderwijs gaan en sommige richtingen zijn keiduur, neem alle technische of beroepsrichtingen omdat de kinderen daar niet alleen studieboeken nodig hebben maar ook andere benodigdheden, zoals werkgerei enzo, zelfs een domme overall om mee in een werkplaats te staan kost al snel 25 euro of meer en ook een schroevendraaier, alles moet van bepaalde merken zijn, rekenmachine, soms 100 euro... weet het omdat mijn zoon ook technische studies gedaan heeft... en de rekeningen lopen aardig op en met kindergeld alleen kom je er niet.... 
En jullie moeten niet opdraaien voor de kosten van de kleinkinderen, het zijn de ouders die opdraaien.... ik heb ook zo'n speciaal geval van een ex-man, zal je in PB mijn skynetadres doorsturen, als je dochter vragen heeft mag ze me die altijd stellen xxx

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  hoho ...als jij op dreef bent .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  stuur een pm. ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

> Morgen om 10 uur afspraak.... advocaat dochter ...tesamen ...nu mag er eens schot in de zaak komen ....dat ze beiden verder kunnen met hun leven ....maar ja... de centen ...alléé euro's ...hij struikelt over onderhoudsgelden..... vd. kinderen ...hij zegt: ze ontvangt toch kinder-geld ..... Ik heb altijd gezegt ...men leert iemand maar pas kennen als het over geld gaat ...komt men aan iemand zijne portemonee ....en het karakter komt boven ....ik heb dit van ex-schoon-zoon nooit verwacht ....  
> 
> Hopelijk gaat het nu verder ....want de dochter hangt bijna niet meer aaneen ....het vreet aan haar ...zij moet zich haar maar behelpen .....gelukkig zijn wij er nog ...maar dat weet hij ....daar probeert hij ook voor-deel uit te halen .....wie kan er zijn klein/ kinderen...aan hun lot over te laten .


Suske, 
Wat hartverscheurend.  :Frown:  Wat moet dit jou een machteloos gevoel geven.  :Mad:  Wat erg dat hij voor je kleinkinderen nog geen onderhoudsgeld wil geven.  :EEK!:  Laten we hopen dat het geen eindeloos getouwtrek wordt. Bah, ik voel de pijn, maakt me triest. (sorry, brengt nare herinneringen boven, kun jij niets aan doen) Suske, heel veel sterkte en wijsheid voor jou, je dochter en je kleinkinderen. Lieve Suske, zorg goed voor jezelf, je hebt een hart van goud, maar dit vreet ook aan jou. Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  dank je wel  :Wink:  jaja nooit gedacht ...dat hij hierover zou struikelen .... :EEK!:  en hij moet nu nog niet betalen ...'t is op het moment dat oudste dochter zou stoppen met studeren .... in haar levenshonderhoud kan zelf voorzien .....dan blijven de 2 andere kinderen over ...maar het moet nu al in de besluiten van echtscheiding staan .... hij vind dat dit er nog niet moet instaan ..... hij blokkeert daarmee alles  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Het duurt nu al een 9 mnd. ....nu mag er schot komen ... :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Net de stoep geveegt buiten en boodschappen gedaan voor morgen. Morgen is mijn man jarig, niet dat we dat zo uitbundig vieren (hij is niet zo'n feestneus) maar op z'n minst toch een stuk vlaai bij de koffie.  :Big Grin: 
Dan gaan we nog even naar schoonmoeder toe, is niet zo fit,anders hadden we haar opgehaald, maar nu gaan we even naar haar toe.
Iedereen een fijn weekend, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

@Suske, wettelijk is hij verplicht om nu onderhoudsgeld te betalen voor al zijn kinderen, ik denk dus 3 kinderen... en hij moet betalen ook voor universiteit en hogeschool en als ze stopt met studeren dan moet hij verder betalen tot ze ofwel werk heeft ofwel tot ze stempelgeld trekt en dan maar pas mag hij stoppen met betalen, hierover is er heel veel duidelijkheid in de wet. Enkel wanneer 1 kind bv hogere studies doet en zij/haar kont er aan veegt dan kan hij wel dreigen dat hij geen onderhoudsgeld meer betaalt maar hij zal toch nog moeten betalen tot ze stempelgerechtigd is of werk heeft.

----------


## dotito

@Dag Suske,

Hoop echt dat het allemaal goed komt met dat onderhoudsgeld. Als ge dat zo hoort en leest is dat precies overal zelfde met die mannen pff...word er mottig van. Ik begrijp dat niet ze maken kinderen....en willen er niet voor opdraaien. Ook ik kan me er ook kwaad in maken uit eigen ervaring. Gelukkig zijn niet allemaal mannen zo. En inderdaad als om geld draait....leer je iemand zijne ware aard kennen dat "klopt".

Zeg tegen u dochter dat ze er voor vecht voor haar rechten, en dat ze het zo niet laat. Mijne ex-man is vroeger naar buitenland gaan vluchten ik kon niets beginnen.Maar ik denk wel als een man niet betaald....dat ze dat toch van u loon houden, of vergis ik mij?

Wens u dochter heel veel sterkte!!en verzorgd ze een beetje goed.

Heel veel sterkte voor u ook Sus 

do xxx :Embarrassment: 


Vanavond naar de weight wachters beetje gezellig kletsen en even mijn gedachten verzetten.

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  Als een man hier verblijft ....en weigert onderhoudsgelden te betalen ...dan kan men via werkgever loon-beslag doen ....bij werkloosheid/ ziekte denk ik via deurwaarder ....heb het vroeger ervaren met ex- van mijn man ...zij werkte nochtans ...maar hij heeft een papier ondertekent .....dacht daarmee ben ik ze kwijt (geen kinderen ten laste )....maar hij heeft wel levenslang gekregen ...op 22 jaar tijd heeft ze ons al veel geld gekost .... :EEK!:  Men mag er niet bij stilstaan ....men moet verder ....zoals er mannen met geen /weinig eergevoel zijn .....zijn er ook veel vrouwen die uitbuiten /of de man pluimen ...rechts- systeem is hier te laks ....

----------


## christel1

@Suske, ondertussen is er wel al een en ander veranderd aan de wetgeving, ik denk dat ze wel nog loonbeslag kunnen leggen maar dit moet dan via de rechtbank gaan, vredegerecht of jeugdrechtbank. Als de man echter zonder werk zit of geen inkomsten heeft (zogezegd) dan kan je gaan aankloppen bij het OCMW en een dossier laten opstellen en genieten van een tussenkomst van 80 % van de normaal voorziene alimentatie die dan naar de moeder of voogd van het kind doorgestort worden maar ik dacht dat daar ook een beperking van tijd op stond, zou het eens moeten googelen. En ja ik vind het heel erg voor moeders die er alleen voor staan en die altijd maar moeten vechten voor hun rechten, heb het ook meegemaakt met mijn ex-man dus, een paar jaar geleden heb ik het nog eens voor het gerecht getrokken, de kinderen waren ondertussen al 8 jaar ouder en ik heb van de rechter geen gelijk gekregen voor verhoging van alimentatie terwijl mijn ex man daar echt zitten liegen heeft (zou in 2008 maar evenveel verdiend hebben als in 2000 ?????? ) terwijl ik weet dat hij nu parttime werkt en zijn vriendin ook, dus ja hij heeft maar hetzelfde inkomen dan nu 12 jaar geleden maar is er wel vergeten bij te zeggen dat hij maar parttime meer werkte ipv fulltime in het jaar 2000 en dan sta je daar met een pro deo advocate die haar werk niet goed heeft gedaan en zelf mag je niets zeggen, had beter wel mijnen teut opengetrokken en de rechter op de waarheid gewezen.... maar ik ben veel te braaf he en ja nu laat ik het zo, mijn dochter moet maar hopelijk 6 maand meer studeren en is dan afgestudeerd, nu is het de moeite niet meer.... tegen als de zaak voor de rechtbank komt zijn we al 6 maand verder pfff

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mijn hemel wat lees ik een ellende hierboven  :Embarrassment: 

Ik vindt het buitengewoon knap dat jullie zo gevochten hebben voor jullie kinderen en dat jullie "moederhart" zo groot is dat de kinderen toch allemaal naar school konden studeren en andere dingen konden doen...Wauw wat een prestatie.... :Embarrassment: 
je kinderen jaren alleen opvoeden is een enorme klus, na scheidingen of overlijden, of op een andere manier, zoals ziekte, of opvoeden van je kleinkinderen of kinderen van een zus/broer/dochter/zoon....Hulde lieve vrouwen....ik heb "RESPECT" voor jullie....

Liefs Elisa xxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

@suske, en dat ze niet afkomen met weer een of ander onderzoek dat zogezegd "bewijst" dat kinderen uit gescheiden huwelijken het minder goed doen in de maatschappij want dat is dikke zever hoor, als ze willen doen ze het soms nog beter omdat ze zichzelf willen bewijzen... 1ste examen van mijn dochter heel goed gegaan gisteren...

----------


## jolanda27

> @suske, en dat ze niet afkomen met weer een of ander onderzoek dat zogezegd "bewijst" dat kinderen uit gescheiden huwelijken het minder goed doen in de maatschappij want dat is dikke zever hoor, als ze willen doen ze het soms nog beter omdat ze zichzelf willen bewijzen... 1ste examen van mijn dochter heel goed gegaan gisteren...


Ha Christel,
Proficiat dat het examen van je dochter goed gegaan is. Fijn hé?  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Helemaal mee eens Christel, wat je zei over dat kinderen uit een gescheiden gezin het minder goed doen in de maatschappij.....Is inderdaad het tegenovergestelde....

Proficiat voor je dochter  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Hallo dames  :Smile:  ....ja, dat is flauwe kul .....heb van mijn 3 dochters zelfstandige vrouwen gemaakt ....dames we mogen fier zijn op onze kinderen .... :Wink:  :Smile:  dat is ook een bijdrage aan de maatschappij  :Smile:  

@ christel  :Smile:  Proficiat !!! voor je dochters examen ....héhé terug een stap verder ...in haar leven  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do en Suske, er zijn natuurlijk altijd kinderen die verkeerd lopen maar ze moeten niet altijd de kinderen viseren van gescheiden ouders, of van nieuw samengestelde gezinnen hoor, dat is dikke bullshit en van gelijk welke klasse, rijk of arm, als je er wilt komen dan kom je er wel... er bestaan genoeg hulpmiddelen van tegenwoordig om je kinderen te laten studeren, de mijne krijgt ook een studiebeurs... maar je moet nu ook niet op de studiebanken gaan zitten om je broek te verslijten, dan ga je beter werken...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Groot gelijk Christel, als een mens er wil komen dan kom je er. En je moet inderdaad niet naar school gaan om u voeten er aan te vegen, want dat zou pas zonde zijn van de tijd en geld. Dan kan je inderdaad beter gaan werken. 

Ik heb mijn dochter een paar jaar geleden voor een verdomd feit gezet, ze had een tijdje een moeilijke periode en wou stoppen met school. Is ook gestopt (toen) met pijn in mijn hart. Om verhaal kort te houden. Is toen gaan werken omdat ze school beu was.

Heeft toen een half jaar gewerkt. Met gevolg tot besef gekomen dat ze toch maar liever nog wat wou gaan studeren  :Confused:  want een hele dag poetsen was toch maar niets voor haar.
En nu moet ik zeggen.....dat dat haar toch inzicht heeft gebracht, want ik had nooit gedacht dat ze studeren ging volhouden. Nu zit ze toch al in haar 2 de jaar verpleging  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  Ondervinding is de beste leer-school..... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, groot gelijk dat ze tot het besef is gekomen. Mijn neef die ging ook niet graag naar school, toen hij uit het middelbaar kwam had de directeur tegen mijn zus en haar man gezegd van steek er geen latijn en geld in want hij wil echt niet studeren. Hij is dan bij het leger gegaan, 2 jaar of zoiets en toen heeft hij zijn franse vriendin leren kennen die wel nog studeerde ook al was ze 4 jaar ouder dan hem.
Hij heeft zich dan deftig herpakt, is beginnen met studeren, handelswetenschappen en heeft toch nog zijn master gehaald hoor en hij werkt nu aan de univ van Gent als directie medewerker om de financiën te doen... en hij woont wel net over de grens met Frankrijk, dus ja als je wilt kom je er wel. 
Toen mijn zoon in het begin geen werk vond, was begin november sprak ik hem van zou je toch je master niet beginnen na zijn bachelor maar hij had er geen zin meer in, hij had diezelfde maand dan toch nog werk gevonden en hij werkt nu ondertussen toch al meer dan 2 jaar en is tevreden maar mijn dochter die wou zelf haar master halen maar had haar wel verwittigd, geen jaar meer overdoen (ze heeft 1 jaar gemist omdat ze een verkeerde richting had gekozen, kan iedereen overkomen), vorig jaar had ze 73 % in haar schakeljaar, wat een heel moeilijk jaar is met 68 studiepunten, Do jij zal dat wel weten dat dit heel moeilijk te noemen is en nu haar masterjaar met 60 studiepunten... ze kon wel kiezen voor minder en stage gaan lopen in een bedrijf maar ze wil 2 extra vakken nemen, dus ja ik laat ze wel kiezen wat ze gaat doen. Vorig jaar had ze 1 examen in tweede zit van de 13 dus dat was geen ramp hoor... en nu is ze volop aan het studeren... en ze moddert niet aan... en mijn schoondochter had op haar 18de een jaar verpleegkunde gedaan maar had haar examens niet meegedaan, ze was het een beetje beu, dus vorig jaar haar 7de jaar opvoedkunde gedaan en geslaagd en dit jaar toch tot het besef gekomen dat ze toch nog verder wou gaan studeren en is nu haar 1ste jaar vroedkunde bezig en ze is heel blij dat ze het doet en mijn dochter zegt zelf, als haar schoonzusje dat doet dat ze jaloers gaat zijn op haar omdat het toch een mooi beroep is... en dat ze zeker op haar schoonzus beroep gaat doen als ze ooit zwanger is, meiden he ??? en nu spreekt mijn dochter nog dat ze een paar jaar criminologie wil gaan doen (bachelor criminologie) ? Maar dat zal dan wel in avondschool zijn hoor... 6 jaar studeren op mijn kosten en ook op die van haar papa dan mag het wel eens gaan stoppen... maar ik zal wel heel fier zijn als ze in juli haar diploma haalt.. en ik denk dat de belgische studenten toch wel voordelen hebben op de nederlandse want daar is studeren echt keiduur en moet je al vanaf je 16de studiegeld betalen en het systeem zit daar ook heel raar in elkaar, kan er niet wijs uit... daarvoor ben ik wel blij om belg te zijn...

----------


## gossie

morgen, einde van de dag ga ik het weekend in en hopelijk heb ik een gunstig weekend.!

----------


## Suske'52

@ gossie een fijn weekend wens ik jou .... :Smile:  

Morgenvroeg ga ik nog eens nd. koopjes...kijken ...nog eens rondneuzen ...om iets op de kop te tikken ...wie weet  :Wink:  

Namdg. ...bezoek .......

Zondag staat er nog niets op de agenda ....zou graag enkele laden vd. kasten (paperassen) in orde brengen ...het weder leent er zich toe ... dat is het beste weder voor zulke werkjes ... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Geen idee wat ik dit weekend ga doen, ligt aan mijn stemming en/of mijn fysiek ... plannen doe ik niet meer, leef van uur tot uur  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

Nu sluit ik af ...ga shoppen ...haha telang op het forum gezeten ...vlug vlug .....anders vallen mijn plannen in het water ... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  Fijn weekend .... :Smile:  Geniet ervan ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> Nu sluit ik af ...ga shoppen ...haha telang op het forum gezeten ...vlug vlug .....anders vallen mijn plannen in het water ... Fijn weekend .... Geniet ervan ...


Vandaag zal het geen probleem zijn om jouw plannen in 't water te laten vallen !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

@ Raimun  :Smile:  haha ..... :Smile:  plannen in het water ...( onverwachts bezoek )ach, geen probleem ... volgende week komt nog  :Wink:  ....nu wacht ik op mijn volgende gasten ..... :Wink:  fijn weekend  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> @ Raimun  haha ..... plannen in het water ...( onverwachts bezoek )ach, geen probleem ... volgende week komt nog  ....nu wacht ik op mijn volgende gasten ..... fijn weekend


Ha Suske,
Het shoppen is verandert in bezoek. Een gezellige dag nog, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Zometeen nog even boodschappen doen, en dan op bezoek bij schoonmoeder, doen we altijd op de zaterdagmiddag.  :Wink: 
Morgenmiddag samen met ega, schildermaatje en dito ega naar expositie van onze schilderwerken, dit in het kader van 5-jarig bestaan Atelier.(van alle werken van zijn cursisten). Ziet mijn menneke ook eens waar ik de inspiratie vandaan haal.  :Smile:  
Fijne avond iedereen.  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ga zo dadelijk aan mijn eten beginnen, normaal al wat vroeger, maar ben op de pc verzeild geraakt en tot nu ben ik er nog niet af geweest :Big Grin:  Heb nog wat kledingstukken (rokken, kleedjes, pullen)besteld online van esprite voor mij en mijn dochter. Alles - 70 % dat is de moeite toch en het geen dat niet goed is stuur is gratis terug. 

Heel makkelijk vind ik dat en is minder vermoeiend dan in de winkels staan passen  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  En morgen komt mijn dochter langs......"happy"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vanavond ga ik The Voice zien, gisteren opgenomen ben eens benieuwd??


fijn weekend nog  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Gisteren naar NL inkopen gaan doen, vandaag deze morgen nog een beetje aankopen gedaan hier bij ons. Nu platte rust, door dat shitweer doen al mijn gewrichten pijn.... dus sleepy sleepy doen en morgen de verjaardag van mijn hond Sammy vieren, hij wordt 8, super dus...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren had ik wederom een rustige dag..( geen energie)..als ik al buiten liep met Bhody dan dreunde de pijn in mijn ledematen....pffffffffffffff bah niet prettig zullen we maar zeggen, dus het werd wat stil hier.... :Big Grin:  

vandaag is het zondag en eind vd middag haal ik mijn zusje op, donder mijn lieve hondje Bhody op de achterbank in de plastic bench, en rijd naar mijn ouders toe voor een bezoekje....als het slechter weer gaat worden dan laat ik de hond thuis.... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Ik ging laden opruimen ....pffff..... geen zin ...hier is het zéér rustig ....niet gewoon...... ga de tuin in ........heb nog altijd 2 potjes cyclamen vensterbank staan keuken ... ...al gans de winter ...in de bloembakken verschijnen ze ook + helloborussen  :Wink: .....hopelijk meer zonneschijn .... :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik ging laden opruimen ....pffff..... geen zin ...hier is het zéér rustig ....niet gewoon...... ga de tuin in ........heb nog altijd 2 potjes cyclamen vensterbank staan keuken ... ...al gans de winter ...in de bloembakken verschijnen ze ook + helloborussen .....hopelijk meer zonneschijn ....


Ha Suske,
Ben jij niet gewent volgens mij, dat het rustig is bij jou? En in de tuin is het nu ook geen plezier, je waait bijna weg.  :Frown:  Laat de zon maar komen....

----------


## jolanda27

> Gisteren had ik wederom een rustige dag..( geen energie)..als ik al buiten liep met Bhody dan dreunde de pijn in mijn ledematen....pffffffffffffff bah niet prettig zullen we maar zeggen, dus het werd wat stil hier.... 
> 
> vandaag is het zondag en eind vd middag haal ik mijn zusje op, donder mijn lieve hondje Bhody op de achterbank in de plastic bench, en rijd naar mijn ouders toe voor een bezoekje....als het slechter weer gaat worden dan laat ik de hond thuis....


Hallo Elisabeth, 
Ja dit weer is niet goed voor je ledematen.  :Frown:  Hopenlijk heb je wat afleiding gehad vanmiddag. Beterschap  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

> Gisteren naar NL inkopen gaan doen, vandaag deze morgen nog een beetje aankopen gedaan hier bij ons. Nu platte rust, door dat shitweer doen al mijn gewrichten pijn.... dus sleepy sleepy doen en morgen de verjaardag van mijn hond Sammy vieren, hij wordt 8, super dus...


Christel, 
Hopenlijk breekt de zon snel door, zodat jij je ook beter gaat voelen. 
En je hondje lekker verwent vandaar, zal hem wel plezieren. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Jo...5 jarig bestaan van het Atelier....Leuk zeg...en bijzonder als je kunstwerken op de expositie hangen< Proficiat meid, dat is geweldig, daar mag je trots op zijn en Uw man natuurlijk ook... :Big Grin: 

de zondag is weer goed verlopen....

vandaag alweer maandag....vanmorgen gesport en daarna was ik giga moe...haha hoe kan het maar het lichaam moet wennen, maar het was "Goed"  :Stick Out Tongue:  
vanmiddag de Woningbouw gebeld inzake overlast...niemand aanwezig ( althans de persoon in kwestie), dat wordt dan morgen...een lange kwestie waarbij je een lange adem moet hebben....
om 16.00 uur weer gebeld met de Woningbouw maar nu voor de " lift" in de flat....de allernieuwste lift die er bijgekomen is, is al sinds vrijdag niet meer in gebruik....en dus doen alle 100 woningen het met 1 lift, en die deed vanmiddag vreemd...wilde niet meteen omhoog suizen en andere dingen, dus op voorhand maar gebeld....waarschijnlijk komt er iemand.....nu ga ik met Bhody maar gauw naar buiten voor het geval dat ding tijdelijk buiten gebruik is....( als ze komen?!)  :Big Grin:  ik wacht het af.....
ehhh prettige avond....morgenochtend ga ik eerst met mijn tante naar het ziekenhuis toe....dan pak ik altijd gratis de Metrokrant dat is dan wel weer leuk..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Elisabeth,
Je moet wel veel geduld hebben hé met die bovenburen. Pfffff.... :Mad:  Ik hoop voor jou dat er nu eindelijk eens wat schot in komt voor jou.  :Embarrassment: 
Hopenlijk is die lift snel gemaakt, anders hoef je niet meer aan sport te doen, met al die trappen.  :Big Grin:  Wel vervelend, zeker als je met boodschappen moet sjouwen.  :Frown:   :EEK!: 
Ja de expositie was heel gezellig, de middag was zo om.
Er zijn veel mensen bij ons in de groep die erg mooi kunnen schilderen, maar wij hebben dan ook een hele goede leraar.  :Smile: 
Groetjes, fijne week, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Vanmorgen voor de tweede keer thuis schilderles gegeven. Ik vind het heel leuk om het thuis te doen.  :Smile:  Lekker creatief bezig zijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja Jo ik moet heel veel geduld hebben met de bovenburen....dat is een verhaal apart.... :Frown: 

De liften zijn weer gemaakt...pfff wat een gedoe, want dit is zo vaak gebeurd..... slechte zaak, maar fijn dat de monteur 's avonds nog kwam voor die ene lift die het dan nog wel deed....ik moest 1x lopen naar boven...

Leuk die schilderles die je thuis geeft Jo....gezellig met mensen om je heen....groeten  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

Ik ben gisteren bij een dame geweest voor een reiki behandeling .....heeft er iemand ervaring al mee gehad ???? Voel de druk in de lendenen/ heupen /bekken minder ...of zou dit meer psyhologisch zijn ?????Afwachten ????Hoe het verder verloopt  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik ben gisteren bij een dame geweest voor een reiki behandeling .....heeft er iemand ervaring al mee gehad ???? Voel de druk in de lendenen/ heupen /bekken minder ...of zou dit meer psyhologisch zijn ?????Afwachten ????Hoe het verder verloopt


Ha Suske, 
Ik heb nooit een reiki behandeling gehad. Maar als jij minder klachten daardoor voelt is dat fijn.  :Smile:  Maakt niet uit waardoor het komt. 
Heb jij ooit een behandeling gehad van een voetreflexoloog? Als ik het goed zeg? Dat kan ook helpen, ik heb er ook meerdere keren baad bij gehad. Misschien ook iets voor jou om te proberen.
Succes, ik wens je minder pijn en ongemak, liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  voetrefexlogie heb ik een 18 jaar geleden gedaan ...een paar keer ...mee gestopt... reageerde te fel ... :Big Grin:  kon nadien bijna niet stappen ....had een heel zwaar gevoel benen .....dame zei zelf ; stopt er liever mee.

----------


## jolanda27

> @ Jolanda  voetrefexlogie heb ik een 18 jaar geleden gedaan ...een paar keer ...mee gestopt... reageerde te fel ... kon nadien bijna niet stappen ....had een heel zwaar gevoel benen .....dame zei zelf ; stopt er liever mee.


Suske,
Dat is jammer, zo zie je maar weer, ieder mens reageert toch weer anders. Wat voor de een goed is, hoeft voor de ander nog niet goed te zijn.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik hoop dan maar dat de Reiki goed helpt. Succes, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

Vd. avnd.komt een ex-(schoon) zus op bezoek ....wij hebben mekaar 22 jaar niet meer gezien /gehoort .....3mnd. terug door mijn jongste dochter een contact via telefoon geweest ....nu paste onze agenda's tesamen voor een ontmoeting .....ik ben nieuwsgierig  :Smile: ............. onze karakters hebben altijd goed geklikt ...maar ik heb 22 jaar geleden ...onder alles een streep getrokken ...met pijn in het hart ...wou haar zelf geen problemen geven, daar ex-familie , het zou gebruikt hebben tegen haar .... :Wink: wou haar dit besparen .... 

Het zal hier kletteren ... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  we zullen tijd tekort hebben .... :Big Grin:  

Ieder een fijn weekend  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

> Vd. avnd.komt een ex-(schoon) zus op bezoek ....wij hebben mekaar 22 jaar niet meer gezien /gehoort .....3mnd. terug door mijn jongste dochter een contact via telefoon geweest ....nu paste onze agenda's tesamen voor een ontmoeting .....ik ben nieuwsgierig ............. onze karakters hebben altijd goed geklikt ...maar ik heb 22 jaar geleden ...onder alles een streep getrokken ...met pijn in het hart ...wou haar zelf geen problemen geven, daar ex-familie , het zou gebruikt hebben tegen haar ....wou haar dit besparen .... 
> 
> Het zal hier kletteren ... we zullen tijd tekort hebben .... 
> 
> Ieder een fijn weekend


Suske,
Wat bijzonder. Ik wens je een fijne avond toe, jullie zullen vast veel te vertellen hebben.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Wauw 22 jaar elkaar niet gezien...wat een gemis eigenlijk.....maar een mens maakt keuze's in het leven, sommige dingen "lijken" dan beter te zijn en dat begrijp ik!!!! ik hoop dat jullie het erg fijn hebben gehad....ff wennen in het begin misschien?  :Wink:  even aftasten hoe het is verlopen voor jullie beiden....ik hoop dat je het "goed" en fijn hebt gehad.... :Embarrassment: 

Reiki: ik heb mij regelmatig laten behandelen met Reiki....het gaf mij "rust" en een heel ontspannen gevoel, het voelt goed en warm aan zo'n behandeling, alsof ze de nare pijnlijke plekken wat verdoven als het ware.....om er baat bij te hebben moet je het regelmatig laten doen...na die tijd ging ik altijd een uurtje rusten of gewoon rustig aan doen.... :Big Grin:  het heeft te maken met de energiebanen, je zenuwbanen, de pijn neemt wat af en dat is heerlijk....succes ermee.....
Warme groeten van Beppie.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Ik wil al heel lang naar een voet reflex therapeut, maar t schijnt nogal prijzig te zijn en in dit land worden er steeds minder kosten vergoed, zelfs bij de gemeente kon ik de zelfgemaakte ziektekosten die ik in 2011 had (ca 500 euri) niet meer declareren, terwijl ik er alles aan gedaan heb om beter te worden. Als het enigszins mijn pijn kan verminderen in mijn linkerbeen (als ook in mijn portemonnee) dan zou ik al een stuk beter in mijn vel zitten. 1 dag zonder pijn ... wauw, wat kijk ik uit naar dat moment

Geen plannen dit weekend, althans nog niet  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  Elisabeth  :Smile:  Een toffe avond gehad ....deze avond nog een belletje gedaan .... om te bedanken vd. ontmoeting  :Wink:  Er was absoluut geen afwachtende pose Elisa  :Wink:  eerst een dikke knuffel ...een mep op de poep ....gelijk vroeger  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  het was precies of we elkaar de dag ervoor nog ontmoet hadden ....FIJN !!!! :Smile:  Ik ben dankbaar hiervoor ..... :Wink:  dit jaar kan niet meer stuk ....de avond was juist tekort  :Wink:  :Smile:  tot 01u00 ................

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile:  ach nog vergeten  :Big Grin:  in de euforie vh. bezoek .....reiki was voor mij de eerste keer ...voel mij zeer rustig ....pijnen ...druk bekken / heupen /lenden ....veel minder ... Ik moet eerlijk zijn ...ik had wel mijn bedenkingen hierover ...moet mijn mening herzien  :Wink: dank vd. informatie  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

@ Jolanda, Elisabeth, Suske en Neetje, een fijne dag toegewenst vandaag.
Vandaag slaap ik eerst uit, - - - - - aan jarigen en /verders ga ik kaartjes schrijven aan mensen die sterkte deze week nodig hebben!!.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Kijk eens in de papieren van de verzekering of er nog een ander persoon is die jou kan helpen ( ivm vergoeding) zodat je pijn minder wordt in je been....ik denk dan aan een homeopaat of een osteopaat, die zorgen dat bepaalde drukpunten kunnen verlichten...soms zit er wat knel in je lichaam, dat kan al jaren zijn, het geeft absoluut verlichting maar het is net als met een fietsband....( die je regelmatig moet oppompen) je moet het onderhouden....!!!!! ik ben bij beide geweest met goede resultaten.. maar enfin ik heb ook wel maanden gehad dat ik nietsssssssssss meer wilde, alleen nog maar pijnstillers omdat je dan soms teleurgesteld bent, dus dat is mij ook niet vreemd, maar ik geloof in blijven " proberen"  :Big Grin: ..ik geef nooit de moed op....eerst naar beneden donderen en dan jankend weer opstaan en " vechten" haha...ja, ja...zo'n malloot ben ik dan ook wel weer.... :Big Grin: ....soms eerst "meer" pijn totdat er verlichting komt.... :Big Grin:  ga op onderzoek uit en dan hoor ik het graag van je...succes....groetjes... :Wink:  x

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dag Jolanda...alles goed in schilderland????? Liefsssssssss  :Big Grin: 

Suske: wat heerlijk dat het zo'n geslaagde afspraak is geweest met je schoonzuster van weleer...fantastisch....ik was niet bezorgd, maar je hoopt dat het goed is gegaan, ik heb aan je gedacht....een goede houding van jullie beiden...dat is een heel mooi iets...Super, wat kostbaar die momenten..... :Embarrassment: 
ook erg fijn dat je kennis gemaakt hebt met Reiki....sommige mensen zijn erg goed om dit uit te voeren, dan voel je " echt" verschil in je ledematen, maar vooral ontspanning na die tijd zodat al je spieren slapper worden..goh wat gweldig fijn....kijk hoe het aanvoelt...wat een positieve ervaring, zo ervaar ik dat ook...Toppie....fijn om iets te delen, dus graag gedaan hoor Suske....


dag Gossie: fijne dag en succes met de kaarten schrijven en alle andere dingen die je nog mag/moet doen  :Big Grin:  doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Neetje

Ola Elisa,

Homeopaat en Osteopaat heb ik al bezocht, zonder gewenst resultaat helaas. Osteopaat ben ik 5x geweest, kostte mij zelf 200 euri, rest vergoed. Homeopaat kreeg ik niet van vergoed.

Ik ben ook 5x bij een triggerpoint masseur geweest (30 euri per behandeling) en bij een sport masseuse (20 euri per behandeling) waar ik niets van vergoed kreeg.

Een voetreflextherapeut wilde ik al eens bezoeken, maar is er nog niet van gekomen. Toch maar eens kijken of er één in de buurt woont en wat de kosten zijn.

Vanmiddag ga ik ff een stuk wandelen met een vriendin, lekker n frisse neus halen en de kop leeg maken  :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag leren,leren,home work, studeren,, 
zoals altijd

----------


## jolanda27

Wat een fijne mensen allemaal hier op deze site.
Suske, Gossie, Elisabeth, Sietske, Dotito, AnMa, Christel, Raimun, Neetje, Dolfijnjorien, hoop dat ik niemand vergeten ben. 
Allemaal een dikke knuffel van mij. Jolanda  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Vanmorgen maar eerst eens naar de cardioloog van mijn vader gebeld voor meer informatie. Moet daar even op wachten.
Ik heb ook een afspraak met mijn eigen huisarts gemaakt, daar zij mij beter kent. Vind het fijn als ik het er met haar nog even over kan hebben.
Vanmiddag weer naar de schildersles.  :Smile:  Morgen lesgeven. 
Iedereen een fijne dag, Jolanda

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Jolanda, sterkte ermee joh! Hopelijk krijg je straks meer duidelijkheid!

Vandaag:
straks naar school,, 3 kwartier in de trein, 20 minuten bus,, en maar 30 minuten een gesprek met me coach dan weer 20 minuten bus en weer 3 kwartier trein,,, this toch eigelijk de moeite niet waard zou je zeggen,,, maar helaas zal wel moeten heb een portfoliogesprek,,, kijken wat ze dit keer te vertellen hebben,,,, maaja

morgen:
lekker vrij een heerlijk een pyama dag houden =) vind dat ik dat ook wel een keer verdient heb! Miss dat ik dan nog wel ff bezig ga voor school maar dat zie ik dan wel weer=)

Woensdag:
stage + 's middags gesprek met me hulpverlener alssssss dit natuurlijk door gaat

Donderdag:
Stage 

Vrijdag 
Stage enne weer gezellig naa me lieffie toe <3 

Have a nice week!=)

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Dolfijnjorien,
Je moet er wat voor over hebben hé, voor je gesprek? Heb je wel een frisse neus als je thuiskomt.  :Big Grin:  Ga je daarna lekker wat warms drinken, smaakt dan veel lekkerder! Ben je morgen fijn vrij, het is prachtig weer nu, wel koud, maar de zon schijnt heerlijk. 
Succes met je stage. En in het weekend weer genieten van je vriend. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

deze morgen een afspraak gemaakt voor mij en mijn dochter bij de gyneacoloog... we kunnen de 16de al terecht dat is dus redelijk snel (heb ook geen voorkeur opgegeven hoor, ze kennen allemaal hun werk) en voor mij dochter moest he na haar examens zijn en niet op een dinsdag want dan moet ze naar school of op een vrijdag want dan heeft ze een bijbaantje en ook dat we alle twee tegelijk kunnen gaan, scheelt een rit met de auto naar het ziekenhuis dus.... en het is koud buiten, heel koud en de buren hadden zout op hun voetpad gestrooid, nefast voor de hond zijn pootjes natuurlijk, ventje had pijn dus maar binnen gedragen, straks de tuin in, geen zout en nog wel sneeuw

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Dank je wel, jij bent ook een heerlijk mens hoor.... :Big Grin: 
ik hoop dat je wijzer bent geworden van de artsen inzake jou papa....
veel plezier op de schilderles, maak er wat moois van en succes morgen bij je eigen klas.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Liefssssss  :Embarrassment: 

Dolfijntje: goh meid wat is dat een eind reizen....brrrrrrrrrrr lekker warm aankleden, alles aanhoren en roetsjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj weer naar huis toe....leuke mensen ontmoeten in de trein en de bus, het is nooit saai...het kost veel reistijd dat is waar, maar als je maar goed geholpen wordt....succes met de stage deze week  :Big Grin:  je bent er maar druk mee, en over een paar dagen alweer naar je " LOVER" toe....zaliggggggggggggg..dag wijffie....geniet van de dag en daarna uitrusten....Knuffel.....

Christel: goed gedaan een afspraak voor beiden maken..... :Wink: 
akelig voor de hondjes he al dat zout en pekel en ijs...ook Bhody moet ik af en toe een tijdje op tillen....pfffffffffffffff succes ermee... :Big Grin: 
Liefssss

Neetje: ik hoop dat je nog eens geholpen gaat worden met je voeten en dat het een beetje vergoed mag worden a.u.b. het is inderdaad duur allemaal....jammer dat sommige dingen niet hebben geholpen, maar je hebt het toch geprobeerd en dat is goed!!!!! fijne avond en geniet af en toe maar van een wandeling...voorzichtig op de brommer met de sneeuw...dagggggggggggggg warme groeten....

Vandaag doe ik rustig aan.....

----------


## jolanda27

Vanmorgen naar de huisarts geweest, die vond ook dat het hart niet goed sloeg. Bloed laten prikken, gelijk een verwijzing gekregen voor de cardioloog.
Volgende week kan ik er al heen. Mooi, dan kunnen ze de boel eens nakijken. Vind ik zelf wel een geruststelling.
Fijne dag iedereen, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

Vd.avond prinsaanstelling carnaval in onze stad ....mijn man is een geboren en getogen carnavalist ...ik gun het hem ... :Wink:  :Smile:  Tot zolang ze mij hiermee gerust laten...... laat hun maar de zotte/zatte .... dagen beleven .....  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Morgen feestje bij dochter thuis .....gewoon onder ons allen ...zalig :Wink:  ...bijkletsen ....lachen ....een traantje .....genieten  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ha sus,
klinkt goed!!!
fijn weekend!

----------


## christel1

pyamadag inlassen en straks tv kijken se, heb nog heel wat in te halen...

----------


## jolanda27

> pyamadag inlassen en straks tv kijken se, heb nog heel wat in te halen...


Ha Christel,
Je bent zo druk als een baasje op deze site, dan mag je ook wel eens lekker luieren  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Fijne zondag, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

> Vd.avond prinsaanstelling carnaval in onze stad ....mijn man is een geboren en getogen carnavalist ...ik gun het hem ... Tot zolang ze mij hiermee gerust laten...... laat hun maar de zotte/zatte .... dagen beleven .....  
> 
> Morgen feestje bij dochter thuis .....gewoon onder ons allen ...zalig ...bijkletsen ....lachen ....een traantje .....genieten


Ha Suske,
Rustig aan maar dan, een feestneus is al genoeg,  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Wink: 
Veel plezier vandaag bij je dochter, ook wel eens fijn dat het onder jullie is. 
Fijne dag, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, als het goed is ben jij aan het genieten van een weekje rust. Veel plezier en lekker de batterij opladen, is goed voor je.  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

wij gaan vandaag weer naar huis, mogen tot ong. 16.oo uur in huisje blijven, wat een service.....!!
dus eerst nog lekker uitgeslapen.
straks nog even een lekkere boswandeling en we kunnen terugzien op een fijne week....
en dat voor 38 euro................ga als ik thuis ben direct weer bieden op nieuwe dingen....wel verslavend hoor....

----------


## Suske'52

vergaderen ...na de vorige vergadering .... vd carnavalstoet volgende zondag ....veiligheid staat voorop ..... hier wordt er een knop omgedraait ....anders loopt het vierkant .... grtjs :-)

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag ga ik zoals de afgelopen 3 dagen op de bank liggen en hopen dat me rugpijn over gaat... Zal ook wel moeten morgen weer stage!! =)

----------


## jolanda27

Ik doe al de hele week niet veel, ben net zo'n slome duikelaar  :Frown: 
Deze week heb ik ook maar wat afspraken verzet, tot ik mij wat beter voel. 
Geduld is een schone zaak.... :Frown:

----------


## gossie

@ Jolanda,
sterkte meis, en idd "geduld is een schone zaak" :Embarrassment:  :Wink: 

Het weekend ga ik de tuin in, en enig dode plant, struik verwijderen. (hebben het niet overleefd, met de laatste vrieskou) en lente klaar maken.
Laat de Lente maar komen. :Smile:

----------


## christel1

vandaag gaan we onze koelkast aanvullen, shoppen in NL dus.... en de voorraad kast met wijn en allerlei lekkers van bij AH...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge Christalleke: Wat leuk dat jij gaat shoppen bij Appie Happie zoals wij dat thuis zeggen (AH) en dat in Nederland...hopenlijk niet al te ver van jou woonplaats...fijne dag meid, geniet ervan met je manneke...goed weekend...Liefssssss  :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda : Geduld wijffie...het valt niet mee maar soms moet het gewoon ( kalm aan doen, bahhhh) ... :Stick Out Tongue:  Sterkte met de medicijnen en het Hart...maar ik begrijp je wel, maar dat lichaam moet je koesteren...knuffel....

Gossie: ik hoop dat je redelijk weer hebt als je de tuin induikt....succes met alle klussen, maak het maar mooi dan geniet je er weer extra van....ik wacht nog even met planten kopen voor op het balkon....als de zon schijnt krijg ik wel weer de "kolder" in mijn kop...niet van de carnaval ( wel leuk) maar van de zon...dan lijken de mensen weer vriendelijker en vrolijker...ik heb er zin in.....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dag Gossie...warme groeten.....

Vandaag is een verrassing...op dit moment weet ik het niet dat komt straks wel weer....meestal heb ik altijd een progamma klaar, maar ik probeer iets bewuster met mijn tijd om te gaan... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik kan veel bedenken voor anderen, maar soms moet je gewoon op jezelf zijn een paar uren.... :Big Grin:  fijne leuke dag gewenst voor allen die dit lezen....het is hier momenteel heiig...grijze lucht, en wat spetters...waar blijft mijn zonnestraal.????.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## astridsylvia1971

Advanced 2010 Word... jeah!! Ben zo blij!!!! Leren is leuk!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag een beetje lezen op terras en wat relaxen. En van weekend naar de aqua sauna en iets kleins gaan eten voor ons 15 jaar samen zijn  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Gisteren tv avond gehad, Criminal Minds, NCIS x 2, NCIS LA en Law and order... vanavond Law and order avond CI en SVU.... en House van vorige week heb ik ook nog niet gezien, ik ga de Simpsons van ons ventje hier eens buiten kegelen se moet hij maar naar kijken als ik er niet ben... En volgende donderdag het eerste dat ik bekijk is de volgende aflevering van Dexter.... is heel spannend seizoen alhoewel seizoen 5 ook heel goed was... Maar Dexter kan je alleen maar nemen via 13 street, betaalzender bij ons.... dus laat ik ons ventje al mijn programma's programmeren in het weekend welke ik zeker niet wil missen.... het gaat gezellig worden, een wijntje, een hapje en gezellige tv avond

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, 
Veel kijkplezier dan samen met je ventje.
Wij kijken graag naar detectives van de BBC. Die vinden wij goed. Gisteren nog een aflevering gezien van; Dalziel/Pascoe. Wij kijken ook wel eens naar de dvd's van Morse, vinden wij ook heel goed.

----------


## gossie

Ik weet wat ik deze dagen ga doen, maar ik wens jullie veel sterkte, kracht en plezier toe, om deze dagen te doen. Voor de een pijn/
verdriet, en voor de ander blijheid! En/of misschien allebei te gelijk!!!

----------


## dotito

Vanavond normaal gezien naar de zumba als ik me niet te moe voel. Heb wel wat geslapen, maar de vermoeidheid zit nog wat in mijn lijf.

----------


## jolanda27

Morgen ga ik eens met mijn huisarts praten want dit schiet allemaal niet op.  :EEK!:  Ik neem mijn tijd om de dingen op een rij te krijgen.  :Embarrassment: 
Morgenavond komt mijn dochter met haar vriend op de koffie, het is wel spannend, het is een hele tijd geleden.  :Embarrassment: 
Verder heb ik nog niets gepland. 
@ Ha Do, zumba, leuk, gooi alles er maar lekker uit, krijg je heel veel positieve energie van. Zal je ventje ook wel leuk vinden.  :Big Grin:  (ben een beetje ondeugend)

----------


## christel1

Ik ga het boek uitlezen de CVS mythe van Dr Coucke, zal verslag uitbrengen als ik het uitgelezen heb...

----------


## dotito

Zag er zoooo naar uit voor naar de zumba te gaan, helaas te moe  :Frown:  en de ook een beetje last van mijne rug. Zal er weer is werk moeten van maken voor naar de fysio te gaan. Is weeral een tijdje geleden!  :Cool: 


@Christel,

Lijkt me wel een goed boek"denk ik"? Heb de reportage van Dr.coucke gezien, en dat zag er mij wel een empatische dokter uit! Zou die ook gewone mensen behandelen die geen cvs hebben, maar die wel geregeld moe zijn?

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Die behandelt iedereen hoor, de afspraaklijst je moet wel een beetje geduld hebben, denk dat hij in Antwerpen in St Monica ziekenhuis zit, dat zal wel het dichtste bij zijn voor jou veronderstel ik toch. Ik ben bij hem gegaan in het Jan Portaelsziekenhuis in Vilvoorde maar dat is voor jou al verder af en in zijn privé praktijk in St Gillis Waas (Sint Niklaas) en echt, het is een schat van een dokter, wel een beetje een verstrooide prof als je hem in het begin bezig ziet hoor maar hij neemt je wel serieus en stuurt je niet met een kluitje in het riet. En als hij je niet kan helpen dan zal hij het ook zeggen. 
Ondertussen heb ik het boek al ongeveer half uit gelezen... ja ja ik lees heel snel en er staan zo veel dingens in die ik herken/erken, het is wel redelijk moeilijk om lezen met toch redelijk veel medische termen in maar als ik het uit heb mag je het gerust eens lezen als je wilt, zeker een aanrader ook voor je dochter die voor verpleegster leert en die zich ook al meer zal kunnen behelpen in de medische termen die erin staan... een aanrader voor iederen, alle auto-immuumziektes staan er bijna in uitgelegd en ook linken gelegd tussen het ene en het andere...

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik ga het boek uitlezen de CVS mythe van Dr Coucke, zal verslag uitbrengen als ik het uitgelezen heb...


Ha Christel, heb je toch nog een exemplaar kunnen bemachtigen? 
Veel leesplezier dan.  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Jo, 
Ja hoor heb een exemplaar kunnen bemachtigen, heb het al uitgelezen ook, nu zou ik het eigenlijk moeten gaan "herlezen" en alles aanduiden wat voor mij van toepassing was vroeger en nu en echt er staat heel veel in van oorzaken, triggers die bij mij CVS/FM kunnen uitlokken hebben, van glutenintolerantie tot hypofyseletsels.... echt een aanrader voor iedereen die met die rotziekte te maken heeft gehad of heeft. 
Ik had het boek besteld bij de standaardboekhandel hier in B, weet niet of die bestaat in NL ook. Echt makkelijk lezen doet het niet, het is wel een medisch onderbouwd boek dus maar het is toch makkelijk volgbaar, er staat ook een verklarende woordenlijst bij. 
En er staat ook iets in dat erg treffend was, artsen zouden terug moeten gaan denken als "dierenartsen", dieren kunnen niet praten en een dierenarts moet afgaan op zijn "gevoel"... 
Waarschijnlijk ben ik geboren met het CVS gen als je het zo kan noemen of mag noemen... een boek dat ik zou aanraden voor elke dokter van kinderarts tot de machtigste professor ook, iedereen zou het MOETEN lezen om een beter inzicht te krijgen in de werking van het menselijk lichaam.

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Christel,
Fijn dat je er zo enthousiast over bent. Kun je het zo nu en dan eens openslaan. Is nooit weg.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hondje luisterde voor geen meter bij de boswandeling......en iedere hond wilde ook niet bij haar weg........
blijkt ze loops te zijn....geen bloedverlies en 7 maanden....kan dat??
heb wel eens gehoord dat kleine rassen eerder volwassen zijn en uitgegroeid en dus ook eerder loops....
verder gaan we gewoon door met leven.....

----------


## sietske763

heb mijn vraag ook op huisdier topic gezet.
ik ga zometeen lunchen met zoon. ergens in een eettentje

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier een rustdagje met vooral relaxen...... Ga zo dadelijk een badje nemen, zal mijn spieren deugd doen  :Smile:  Voor vanavond moet ik niet koken, heb gisteren iets uit de diepvries gehaald verse savooistoemp, enkel vlees bakken, maar dat is maar een kleine moeite. Denk dat ik straks ook is wat ga lezen, heb nog zoveel liggen, maar kom er precies niet aan toe.


Fijne dag nog voor iedereen, en misschien tot later  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Morgen mijn zoon zijn 25ste verjaardag vieren met de neefjes en de nichtjes.... ik word oud, ben dubbel zo oud dan hem nu.... maar voel me nog jong hoor....

----------


## dotito

GOED VIEREN HE  :Big Grin: .....EN NIET TE ZAT HE!!!! :Wink:  MAAK ER MAAR EEN LEUK FEESTJE VAN! PARTY.......yeh.....


dat dubbel zo oud zijn is enkel een getal, het zit vooral tussen een mens zijn 2 oren dat ge u oud voelt!! maar begrijp wat je bedoeld  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Nee nee ik zal niet te veel drinken, alhoewel, ik mag 's nachts in mijn eigen bed slapen dus ik moet niet meer op de baan dan mag een glasje meer wel eens zeker ? En ik moet oppassen als ik bij mijn ventje zit, wij zitten in de namiddag dikwijls eens buiten in de tuin in de zon en de buren, 2 roddeltantes die zelfs niet naast ons wonen zijn al tegen de huisbazin gaan vertellen dat ik altijd DRINK.... die moeten heel ver kunnen kijken dus, ofwel zitten ze ons te bespioneren vanuit het raam... maar de huisbazin weet wel beter hoor, wij mogen daar over de vloer komen, de anderen niet en ze is zelfs een fles champagne komen brengen als ons ventje er net ingetrokken is omdat we het zo mooi gemaakt hadden.... en van zijn vorige huisbazin had hij ook een fles wijn gehad omdat het zo'n correcte huurder was... 
En ja ik drink graag eens een wijntje als ik buiten zit maar daarom gaan roddelen dat ik altijd drink ??? Dat is er toch eerlijk gezegd wat over, kunnen ze ook zeggen dat er nooit iets gedaan wordt omdat ik altijd buiten lig in de zon... vergeten wel dat ik mee opsta met ons ventje om kwart na 5 en dat ik begin te poetsen als hij buiten is, om twintig na 6 dus, ja dan ben ik om 9 uur wel al klaar hoor en kan ik in de tuin gaan liggen.... en verdemme vorig weekend was ik koffie aan het drinken maar had net mijn tas niet vast, anders hadden ze kunnen zien dat ik ook nog wel iets anders drink dan wijn van bij Appie hein....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, Van Harte Gefeliciteerd met de verjaardag van je zoon. Veel plezier vandaag.

Gisteren weer schilderles gegeven. Was voor het eerst in lange tijd op de fiets gegaan. Was wel te merken dat de conditie minder was, maar het ging toch allemaal best goed. De mensen waren hardstikke blij dat ik er weer was. 
Geeft je toch een goed gevoel, dat de mensen het zo fijn vinden.  :Embarrassment: 
Vanmorgen thuis weer schilderles geven, vanmiddag ga ik naar mijn goede vriendin die jarig is.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Christel ... :Smile:  nog een fijne feestdag voor jou zoon .... geniet ervan ... :Wink:  mijn klein-dochter was jarig op 13 april ...ook een mooie leeftijd 18 jaar .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  Ach mensen roddelen graag hé .....ik drink ook graag een glaasje wijn ...bubbels...... maar daarom ben je nog geen zat-lap .... :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Mijn laptop was binnen voor een zwaardere anti-virus scanner op te zetten ...kreeg.... telkens ik hier op het forum kwam een hacker op .....???? :Wink:  :Smile:  op andere forum's niet  :Confused:  ...??????

----------


## christel1

Oei suske, waarom heb je niet eens naar mij gebeld voor je PC'ke ? Ons prinske had dat nu wel voor jou wel kunnen oplossen hoor zonder al te veel kosten... je bent toch een treze zelle en die kent alles van virusproblemen... en ik heb hier nog niet veel hackers gezien of tegengekomen... Ha en voor deze avond staat de fles cava al koud hoor, ligt al in de koelkast en het stoofvlees staat al te sudderen op het vuur. Straks aan de berg aardappelen beginnen schillen se, voor 8 personen, waarvan 1 kind die ook goed kan eten 't zal wel tof worden deze avond, hopelijk hebben ze allemaal een goed humeur....

----------


## sietske763

gefeliciteerd christel......en een fijne dag, neem het ervan.

ik heb net mijn hondje een beetje bijgeverfd(sorry chris)ze had veel rode oogharen door het traanvocht, heb wimperverf gekocht(niet schadelijk voor ogen)
ze is nu weer helemaal mooi!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,


Moet er wel even om lachen.... :Big Grin:  maar kan dat niet kwaad voor zijn ogen  :Confused:  zou toch maar voorzichtig zijn hoor! Gij zijt nogal een model hoor schattie!!


Zo dadelijk ga ik vertrekken naar de winkel inkopen doen voor een hele week samen met mijn ventje. Ventje moet veel werken de komende dagen/weken en zo moet ik de zware boodschappen toch niet dragen. En vanavond naar de endocrinoloog ben echt eens benieuwd? 


@Christel,


Dat was maar een grapje  :Big Grin:  lieverd, ach en de mensen roddelen toch altijd. Ze moeten hun eigen toch met iets bezighouden. Gewoon niets van aantrekken, doe ik ook niet meer!

En veel plezier vanavond en vooral genieten en laat de alcohol maar vloeien..... :Stick Out Tongue: 


Dag lieve mensen xxx  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, meen je dat nu, heb je kleurdingens gekocht voor je hondje omdat ze een beetje roos ziet van het traanvocht ? Wimperverf voor een hond, ik zou niet weten waar ik het zou moeten halen... heb dat ook al aan mijn ventje voorgesteld voor zijn hond, die heeft zo van die megalange wimpers, maar echt wimpers gelijk een vrouw he of mens en dat is een witte van kleur en ik zou die wimpertjes graag eens zwart kleuren voor de foto.... 't zou wel een janet zijn hoor want het is een reutje.... Je kan ook oogdoekjes kopen bij tom en Co of bij zoomart om het traanvocht elke dag te verwijderen en dan verkleurt dit niet zo, sammy heeft dat altijd aan zijn mond omdat hij nogal nijg zabbert als hij drinkt en dan zien zijn baardharen zo rossig maar met een goeie shampoo (blauwe voor witte honden) is dat daarna terug wit hoor.... en ons ventje zijn hond heeft soms prut in zijn ogen zitten en dan pruts ik dat erook uit, vind het vies... 

@Do, ik denk altijd als ze over mij roddelen dan roddelen ze niet over een ander he ? En dat zijn nu echt 2 roddeltantes hoor, geloof me, een hele dag staan ze aan hun deur te tetteren..... en dan hebben ze eens ambras en dan praten ze weer niet meer tegen elkaar.... en nu zou die 1 treze naast ons willen komen wonen omdat dat huisje leegkomt en ze daar liever zou wonen maar de huisbazin wil niet dat ze daar komt wonen, dus we zitten save... ik zou ze niet graag naast mij hebben want dan kan ik zeker niet meer "zuipen" in de zomer in de tuin, ik neem zo altijd witte zoete wijn van bij AH in zo'n mooie flessen, ze hebben daar ook rosé in maar ik weet de naam niet meer maar hij is echt heel goedkoop, 2,59 € voor een fles........ zal es kijken wat merk het is....maar hij is in ieder geval superlekker, voor mij toch, is met een lichte brubbel in ook, heel verfrissend wijntje en niet te straf.... Waarvoor AH niet goed is he ? 
Veel succes bij couckiemonster xxx

----------


## sietske763

@christel,
gewoon bij drogist gekocht (kruidvat of etos)kost ong 5 euro................heb haar wimpers niet geverfd.....alleen de rode/rossige haartjes langs haar neus,
het is echt onschadelijk want de klanten die dit kopen, doen ze natuurlijk niet voor een hond, maar voor hun eigen wimpers,
er zit geen peroxide bij in,
het is er bij mensen na 6 weken af, ik denk bij honden eerder omdat ze steeds nat zijn van het water drinken.
en eerlijk bekend;; dit was niet de eerste keer...

----------


## christel1

Welke kleur heb je dan genomen Sietske ? Doet me denken aan een tv programma dat ik overlaatst gezien heb, extreem poodleling, daarbij verfden ze hun honden ook maar dan wel in allerlei kleurtjes zoals roze, en blauw en mauve... en daar werd dan een wedstrijd rond gedaan, echt heel extreem.... maar wel leuk hoor....

----------


## sietske763

ze heeft een zwart snuitje, dus neem ik zwart,
wat ik zo gezien heb, kan je ook bruin kopen, maar dan houdt het wel op...........omdat je met wimperverf altijd je wimpers donkerder wilt hebben.
haha dat van die roze poedel heb ik ook meegekregen...
de mijne heeft blonde oortjes die aan het eind zwart zijn, zoooooooo schattig, dus als dat ooit gaat veranderen, kleur ik ook de uiteinden van de oortjes..........
shit......................zal vandaag wel weer tig keer mijn profiel bekeken worden!

----------


## dotito

> @Sietske, meen je dat nu, heb je kleurdingens gekocht voor je hondje omdat ze een beetje roos ziet van het traanvocht ? Wimperverf voor een hond, ik zou niet weten waar ik het zou moeten halen... heb dat ook al aan mijn ventje voorgesteld voor zijn hond, die heeft zo van die megalange wimpers, maar echt wimpers gelijk een vrouw he of mens en dat is een witte van kleur en ik zou die wimpertjes graag eens zwart kleuren voor de foto.... 't zou wel een janet zijn hoor want het is een reutje.... Je kan ook oogdoekjes kopen bij tom en Co of bij zoomart om het traanvocht elke dag te verwijderen en dan verkleurt dit niet zo, sammy heeft dat altijd aan zijn mond omdat hij nogal nijg zabbert als hij drinkt en dan zien zijn baardharen zo rossig maar met een goeie shampoo (blauwe voor witte honden) is dat daarna terug wit hoor.... en ons ventje zijn hond heeft soms prut in zijn ogen zitten en dan pruts ik dat erook uit, vind het vies... 
> 
> @Do, ik denk altijd als ze over mij roddelen dan roddelen ze niet over een ander he ? En dat zijn nu echt 2 roddeltantes hoor, geloof me, een hele dag staan ze aan hun deur te tetteren..... en dan hebben ze eens ambras en dan praten ze weer niet meer tegen elkaar.... en nu zou die 1 treze naast ons willen komen wonen omdat dat huisje leegkomt en ze daar liever zou wonen maar de huisbazin wil niet dat ze daar komt wonen, dus we zitten save... ik zou ze niet graag naast mij hebben want dan kan ik zeker niet meer "zuipen" in de zomer in de tuin, ik neem zo altijd witte zoete wijn van bij AH in zo'n mooie flessen, ze hebben daar ook rosé in maar ik weet de naam niet meer maar hij is echt heel goedkoop, 2,59 € voor een fles........ zal es kijken wat merk het is....maar hij is in ieder geval superlekker, voor mij toch, is met een lichte brubbel in ook, heel verfrissend wijntje en niet te straf.... Waarvoor AH niet goed is he ? 
> Veel succes bij couckiemonster xxx



Nee dat zou ik ook niet leuk vinden dat ik zo iemand naast mij had wonen. Oké je kan wel is iets zeggen over iemand, maar echt roddelen of slecht praten kan ik niet tegen hoor! En wat betreft die wijn die naam moet je dan maar is doorgeven, want dat lust ik soms ook wel een glaasje zoete witte wijn  :Stick Out Tongue:  niet dat ik veel drink hoor, als ik 2 à 3 glazen per jaar drink is het veel!! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

en ...........chris...........was het leuk??

----------


## christel1

Heel leuk sietske, toch een klein beetje een houten kop :-)

----------


## sietske763

ach een houten kop went wel............
nog een klacht erbij..............maar deze klacht komt wel goed!

----------


## jolanda27

Vandaag naar de "lentemarkt" geweest. Het leek meer op een herfstmarkt. Het regende pijpestelen.  :Embarrassment:  
Er was een rommelmarkt bij (binnen, gelukkig) en daar heb ik even lekker gesnuffeld. Altijd een leuk tijdverdrijf.
Morgenmiddag ga ik weer naar de schilderles, is weer een tijdje geleden. Ik moet er weer helemaal inkomen.  :Wink: 
Ben al weer wel begonnen met het schilderles geven. Fijn als alles weer z'n gangetje gaat. 
Ieder een fijne week gewenst, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

@Do,
Die wijn die ik koop is Canei vino frizzante, wit of rosé, is niet zwaarder dan een pintje bier hoor en alleen al voor de fles zou je hem kopen, die heeft zo'n mooie vorm. Is wel een licht bruisende wijn, maar niet zo erg als cava of champagne en bij AH hebben ze veel meer keuze aan zoete wijn dan bij ons, NL vragen ook op café of je een droog of een zoet wijntje wilt, blijkbaar is dat daar meer in dan bij ons.

----------


## Suske'52

aard.-gestoofde/gekruide wortelen/erwtjes-varkenshaasje ...

des.- fruitsoepje met kirsch/ slagroom  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Christel

Ga straks naar AH ga eens kijken voor dat wijntje.... :Wink:  wist niet dat ze in NL dat vragen of je zoet/ droog wilt drinken, zouden ze bij ons ook moeten doen. Want ik lust ook maar enkel zoete wijn. 


Straks even wat inkopen doen bij AH als mijn ventje thuis is. En dan vanavond na eten verder kijken naar de serie Rome  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Bij ons vind je bjna geen zoete wijn in de winkels of je moet echt gaan zoeken, in NL staat daar altijd zo'n mooie uitleg bij, fris en fruitig, lichtzoet, en nog een hele uitleg bij en ik vind dat wel fijn hoor en op een terrasje vragen ze ook altijd zoet of droog... ik drink dat echt ook veel liever.

----------


## sietske763

ja ja................leuk is het bij ons he??

----------


## christel1

Heel leuk hoor... echt waar ik ga heel graag shoppen in NL maar ik zie ook heel veel Nederlanders die in Antwerpen komen shoppen, blijkbaar hebben we dan ook iets leuks te bieden zeker ??? Een uitsmijter is typisch Nederlands maar de belgische frituren zijn toch veel beter dan die van jullie hoor :-)

----------


## christel1

Vandaag heb ik al de bedden verschoond, niet leuk te noemen dus, alles gewassen en gaan drogen naar de wasserette, je kan ze niet buiten hangen want het doet niks anders dan regenen en ook de andere was nog gedaan ook hoor, een konijn had de afvoer van de wasmachine naast het bad gelegd en ik had er niet op gelet dus ja al het spoelwater op de grond, nogal een geluk dat mijn dochter net in de badkamer stond want anders was het water naar beneden gestroomd en kon ik beneden ook beginnen dweilen. En zoon heeft samen met mama de bedden terug mogen opmaken, ben wel 2 keer moeten gaan drogen want 4 wasmanden heb ik niet.... 
Morgen poetsdag thuis, donderdag naar ons ventje, komen de meubels leveren van de kringloop en vrijdag zal dit dus de kast ineensteken zijn en alles inladen in de kast, mag er niet aan denken maar dan kan ons ventje eens alles wegdoen wat hij al in 10 jaar niet meer gebruikt heeft. 
En 1 mei wordt hier een stomme dag, dag van de Arbeid, alle winkels gesloten, misschien eens richting NL gaan of is dat bij jullie ook een feestdag ?

----------


## sietske763

1 mei zijn alle winkels hier gewoon open.
en ja...........jullie patat is veel lekkerder

----------


## sietske763

haha mo een poetsdag.................ik heb daar hh voor van een instelling, daar ik een bepaalt percentage gehandicapt ben,
maar jij mankeert heel veel, heb jij dan geen recht op hulp?

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Eigenlijk kan ik nog heel veel zelf doen en je moet hier echt al plat liggen en niet meer uit je bed kunnen eer je recht hebt op een poetshulp en dan is het ook nog maar voor enkele uurtjes per week of om de 14 dagen en je moet het dan ook nog kunnen bekostigen ook, maar ik weet wel als ik de volgende keer iets breek dat ik toch gezinshulp ga vragen hoor want ik wil mezelf nu ook niet teveel ne meer belasten, lichamelijk dan he.... want daarna moet ik het wel altijd bekopen en hier kijken ze ook of je geen kinderen hebt die nog thuis wonen die kunnen inspringen of ze nu werken of niet, de gezinssamenstelling wordt ook bekeken. En mijn tweelingzus heeft echt maanden moeten wachten eer ze gezinshulp kreeg, erg genoeg. Je kan ook betalen met dienstencheques maar je moet ze wel eerst aankopen en daarna kan je ze pas inbrengen in de belastingen en het wordt minder en minder aantrekkelijk gemaakt door de overheid, besparingen he ??? En ze dachten dat dit geen succes ging worden, wel dus, dus de overheid moet meer bijpassen dan voorzien en dat past niet in hun budget (lees belastingsopbrengsten die verminderen). Dus eigenlijk wordt het "zwartwerk" hierdoor weer gestimuleerd... tof he ?

----------


## sietske763

ik moet ook een eigen bijdrage betalen, dat is afhankelijk van ons inkomen (gezamelijk)
ik betaal 120 euro per maand maar krijg 10 uur hulp per week dus dan is zwart veel duurder,
het was idd een heel gedoe, ik had er recht op, maar man moest alles maar doen volgens de gemeente,
uiteindelijk is er een onderzoek gestart door 1 of ander bureau en toen bleek dat ik wel recht had op hulp.

----------


## gossie

morgen brengen we onze vader naar zijn laatste rustplek. 

Lieve mensen ik wil jullie hartelijk bedanken voor jullie medeleven, steun en berichten. Dit heeft me goed gedaan en nog steeds.
Veel liefs van Gossie Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## sietske763

heel veel sterkte bij de uitvaart, gossie!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag ga ik kei en kei hard bezig met orde scheppen in de school chaos en verslagen tikken. Want ik MOET over dit jaar! Zal die school wel krijgen dat ik het wel kan!!! Vanmiddag mijn laatste gesprek met mijn hulpverlener.. Altans waarschijnlijk wordt ik door verwezen naar iemand anders. Ben heel benieuwd! Vandaag heb ik ook geen stage ivm een studie dag op stage=) Geeft niet kan ik mooi met school bezig! 

Morgen wel weer stage de hele dag. Dan ga ik mijn planning en opdrachten bespreken met mijn stagebegeleidster. Hopelijk heeft zij wel vertrouwen in mij dat ik het jaar ga halen! 

Vrijdag ook weer stage! Gezellig!=) En dan is het VAKANTIE!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag even naar dorp moet naar de ziekenkas ziekenbriefjes ontvangen, en moet ook nog langs de apotheek pijnpleisters halen. Dan even binnen springen in kruidvat en hema.

Vanmorgen de was en de plas gedaan, kon niet meer slapen dus maar wat liggen poetsen is dat ook gedaan.

----------


## christel1

Do, hoe doe je dat "liggen poetsen" :-) grapje hoor.... heb gisteren veel te veel gedaan dus vandaag kan ik niet meer uit de voeten, rug, knie, nek, schouders, alles doet pijn dus zal het vanaf morgen niet veel worden dat ik ga doen, vandaag moest ik ook poetsen met veel gezucht en gekreun dus, zal blij zijn als het 2 mei is en dat ik eindelijk bij de orthopedist terecht kan want zo kan het niet verder, mag hij een RX nemen van mijn hele lichaam, zou dat in 1 keer kunnen ??? lol weet hij direct waar het allemaal zit dus.

----------


## Suske'52

Vndg.bezoek .....bezoek ..... :Confused:  moest gaan winkelen ...niets van in huis gekomen .....morgen dan .....vrijdag.... homo huwelijk ..... :Wink:  tofffffffff.... :Big Grin:  we gaan genieten .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

cool Suske, zou dat ook wel eens willen meemaken een homo huwelijk... lijkt me wel gay hoor.... hopelijk leven ze lang en gelukkig

----------


## sietske763

ff vraagje christel,
gebruik jij ook cholesterol remmers??
ik had ook veel pijnklachten, wisselde tig x van matras enz enz,
blijkt het aan de simvastatine te liggen...
ik weet dat jij aandoeningen hebt, maar ik dacht mss.(als je het slikt)heb je dan wat minder pijn.

----------


## Suske'52

Sietske  :Smile:  christel  :Smile:  ach ...hulp .... :EEK!:  men moet al bijna op sterven liggen ...vergeef me de uitdrukking .... :Smile:  heb een paar jaar geleden een aanvraag gedaan voor hulp ...zoals christel schrijft ...je gezin-situatie wordt nagezien ...mijn man werkte nog van 's morgens 07u30 -19u00 ... ik was hele dagen alleen ...heb eens 9 weken het bed moeten houden ....er staken staven in de voet nd.tenen toe ...ze moesten er 9 weken in blijven om alles op zijn plaats te houden ... ...zodus men kan niet weg ...en kon ook niet opstaan ..mocht ook niet .... :EEK!:  :Confused:  de sociale-assitent hadt een sterk rapport gemaakt ....mijn man is hart -patient + zoveel ouder ....ook aan gestipt dat ik met hele dagen alleen was ....( heb mijn plafond ...tekening dikwijls (her )bekeken ...)verpleegster beschikte over een sleutel.....ik had wel een dame met dienstencheques ...maar die dacht op dat moment ...dat ze een 'gezelschap-dame' moest zijn ...moest haar dikwijls aanporren om verder te doen .. met alle ellende/pijnen .....resultaat mijn man moest s'avonds laat nog beginnen opruimen /poetsen ....zo op 3 jaar tijd dezelfde situatie meegemaakt .... :EEK!:  de dag dat ik ALLEEN kom te staan..... :Confused:  :EEK!:  krijg ik onmiddelijk hulp ...... Vd. onderste ledematen heb ik minstens 66 procent handicap ...buiten al de rug -problemen .... :EEK!:  

Toevallig.... verleden maandag ( op een receptie stadhuis ) onze belleman kreeg nieuwe kledij ) een gesprek met iemand hierover ...ze kon niet geloven dat ik geen hulp kreeg .....ze gaat nu zelf op informatie hieromtrent ... :Wink:  ik wacht af ..... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

gewoonweg schandalig, sus,
maar idd het is ook in nl moeilijk om hulp te krijgen......
het heeft hier ook jaren geduurd voor het goedgekeurd werd, ook als reden dat er meerdere gezinsleden in huis waren,
oa mijn zoon.....ernstig ADHD en op hem liep de hulpvraag stuk, want hij ""kon"" veel taken overnemen en het meest belachelijke was; toen hij 1 dag op kamers woonde kreeg hij voor zichzelf hulp!!..............nou ja zeg............

----------


## dotito

@christel, Do, hoe doe je dat "liggen poetsen" :-) grapje hoor....ha ha ha.... :Stick Out Tongue:  tja....ge kent mijn uitspraken ondertussen al hé  :Big Grin:  "heb liggen poetsen" is zowat op zijn antwerps gezegd!! Zou wel gemakkelijk zijn al liggend poetsen....


zal blij zijn als het 2 mei is en dat ik eindelijk bij de orthopedist terecht kan want zo kan het niet verder, mag hij een RX nemen van mijn hele lichaam, zou dat in 1 keer kunnen ??? Ik denk niet dat dat gaat in keer, 2 keer wel, omdat een MRI van hoofd meestal apart word gedaan.


Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte toe met je pijn hopelijk morgen een betere dag  :Embarrassment: 



Voel me vandaag ook bekaf heb verschrikkelijke pijn nek/rug morgen kinesist zal blij zijn.....
Ga zo dadelijk wat tv kijken....


@Suske,

Veel plezier op huwelijksfeest  :Wink: 
Have fun..... :Big Grin: 


En voor de rest fijne avond nog te moe en teveel pijn om te reageren.....


liefs do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Do, 
Van mijn hoofd hoef ik geen RX hoor, ik hoop dat alles nog op zijn plaats zit, mijn hypofyse die is wel al wat gekrompen, dat weet ik uit mijn laatste MRI die ze gedaan hebben van mijn nek, er is een "lege plaats" te zien, ze geven daar een engelse naam aan hoor maar de hypofyse regelt ook je hormoonhuishouding en daar kan je ook heel moe van zijn en mijn schildklier werkt ook te traag maar ik vergeet die medicatie 's morgens altijd te nemen, zou het echt op wekker moeten zetten rond 10 uur dat ik mijn medicatie slik, de avondmedicatie vergeet ik nooit... En ik neem ook cholesterolremmers hoor maar de pijn blijft hetzelfde hoor.... vandaag mijn nodige dosis tramadol al binnen se en nu heb ik nog pijn, zal mijn ventje eens werk geven, rug insmeren met massagezalf.. 

Ja Sietske en Suske, ze kijken naar je gezinssamenstelling om te zien of je hulp nodig hebt, zelfs als je bijna niet meer naar het toilet kan gaan dan vinden ze het nog niet nodig om iemand langs te sturen en ik weet zelfs niet of ik via mijn mutualiteit op zorg kan rekenen omdat ik aangesloten ben bij de NMBS en ik weet niet of die zo'n dienst hebben, zou het eens moeten navragen bij de sociaal assistente als je die al kan bereiken want die is er bijna nooit. 

1 keer is ze bij me thuis geweest toen ik net gescheiden was en ik had gevraagd of ik geen dagdienst kon krijgen bij de NMBS en toen stelde ze vast dat ik samenwoonde en noppes natuurlijk, dat hij ook in ploegen werkte daar hielden ze geen rekening mee en toen ik het niet wou toen kreeg ik wel een dagdienst, toen mijn kinderen klein waren had ik een dagdienst nodig niet toen ze al in het middelbaar zaten en alleen konden thuis blijven 's morgens en 's avonds... Mijn kinderen hebben dus heel snel heel veel verantwoordelijkheid gehad, zelf opstaan toen ze een jaar of 8 en 9 waren, zelf naar school gaan, alleen thuis komen, sleutelkinderen he maar ze zijn ook groot geworden hoor maar ze hadden me ook kunnen aanklagen voor kindermishandeling moest er op dat moment iets gebeurd zijn maar er moest wel brood op de plank komen en als je alleen bent heb je dikwijls geen keuze...

----------


## jolanda27

Vandaag ga ik met een vriendin even naar de Action.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Lekker goedkoop en leuke dingen. 
Morgen jarig, dan komen mijn ouders, zus en vriendinnen. 
Moet wel blijven lijnen, want mijn cholesterol is te hoog. Liever afvallen dan aan de statines (hoop dat het hiermee lukt). Even doorbijten, maar dan heb je ook wat.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dinsdag weer een 24-uurs holter en dan zien we wel weer.

----------


## christel1

Jo, alvast een fijne verjaardag gewenst voor morgen en niet te veel zuipen he... 
Wat je cholesterol betreft, volgens het boek, de CVS mythe van Dr Coucke zouden er beter sneller statines gegeven worden, die zou beter zijn dan gewoon enkel afvallen. Natuurlijk is een gezonde levensstijl aan te raden maar ondertussen tot je bent afgevallen en je cholesterol terug normaal is, gewoon statines gaan slikken, beter voorkomen dan genezen, niet dat ik het gebruik van medicijnen wil aanprijzen maar hoe langer je wacht om het probleem aan te pakken, hoe hoger het risico is dat je toch een hartaanval of iets anders krijgt. En zeker omdat je al hartpatiënte bent, ik snap niet waarom de cardioloog je niet direct op cholesterolremmers gezet heeft. Mijn cholesterol is nu ook terug normaal door de cholesterolremmers maar ik moet ze wel blijven slikken. 
Het is zoals een diabetespatiënt zonder insuline zetten, zo maakt hij de vergelijking, je krijgt insuline omdat je bloedsuikerspiegel te hoog of te laag is maar op een bepaald moment door je medicatie staat je suiker goed en dan ineens zou je geen insuline meer moeten nemen of spuiten maar dan ga je weer hetzelfde probleem krijgen en beland je in een vicieuze cirkel en ik ben helemaal niet dik dus afvallen is voor mij geen optie. 
Dr Coucke noemt dit preventie geneeskunde, niet dat je nu voor alles een pil moet gaan slikken maar sommige risicogroepen zouden dit echter wel moeten doen. Het is net zoals een oncoloog die chemo voorschrijft aan zijn kankerpatiënten, volgens die dr zouden die patiënten na een chemokuur direct gammaglobulines moeten krijgen om hun immuumsysteem terug op gang te krijgen maar geen enkele oncoloog schrijft dit voor gewoon omdat ze er niet aan denken. Want de chemo maakt ook de gezonde cellen kapot en de gamma's kunnen deze tekorten die ze hebben dan compenseren... mijn uitleg is misschien wel ingewikkeld maar denk er toch eens over na van wat ik schrijf. 
Do is ook zijn boek aan het lezen, misschien kunnen we onze meningen over het boek hier uitwisselen, hopelijk zijn er nog andere lezers die hierover ook een mening hebben. 
Zelfs hormonen in de menopauze zijn volgens hem niet altijd schadelijk. De dr is een endocrinoloog gespecialiseerd in auto immuumziektes zoals ME, FM, Lupus, Addison, schildklierproblemen en nog vele andere zaken, is geen dokter die veel geld verdient zoals een cardioloog of orthopedist maar iemand die zich bezig houdt met de hormoonhuishouding van de mens wat een zeer ingewikkelde materie is omdat je geen 2 dezelfde gevallen hebt, een gebroken been is snel te genezen, een kapot immuumsysteem vergt al wat meer kennis en opzoekwerk naar de juiste behandeling toe.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
De huisarts had het bloed laten prikken. Volgens de cardioloog hebben zij een soepeler beleid betreft statines. Maar ik moet zeggen dat ik niet op die medicatie zit te springen. Ik verdraag medicatie vaak slecht. Voel me nu eindelijk na lange tijd beter.
Ik vind het lief dat je het zegt, maar ik ga toch eerst voor het afvallen. Ben al 10 kilo kwijt, en ik ga stug door. In tegenstelling tot jou was ik wel te zwaar, dus het moet er van mezelf gewoon af. (het vervelende is dat ik vorig jaar 10 kilo aangekomen ben van de lyrica, dus die moesten er eerst af!)
Als het daarmee, en met meer bewegen (doordat ik mij niet goed heb gevoelt stond dat ook op een laag pitje) niet omlaag gaat, dan zal ik wel aan de medicatie moeten, maar met afvallen en meer bewegen kun je al goede resultaten behalen.  :Wink: 

Bedankt nog voor de felicitatie's. Dat zal niet veel zuipen worden, ik sta al een tijdje droog, (ivm afvallen en medicatie) maar ik zit daar niet zo mee.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Ik vergeet nog wat. 
Van de hormonen kun je inderdaad allerlei klachten krijgen. 
Fijn dat jij zoveel baad hebt bij die Dr. Couk en zijn boek. Misschien hebben wij ook nog wel iets aan zijn tips. Wie weet. 
Fijne dag nog, warme groet, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

> Vandaag ga ik met een vriendin even naar de Action.  Lekker goedkoop en leuke dingen. 
> Morgen jarig, dan komen mijn ouders, zus en vriendinnen. 
> Moet wel blijven lijnen, want mijn cholesterol is te hoog. Liever afvallen dan aan de statines (hoop dat het hiermee lukt). Even doorbijten, maar dan heb je ook wat. 
> Dinsdag weer een 24-uurs holter en dan zien we wel weer.


zeer verstandig, jo,
dat je geen statines wilt,
ik heb ze jaren gehad en nooit geweten dat je er zoveel pijn en krampen van kon krijgen.
ben er nu 3 dagen mee gestopt, ik zat te googelen op krampen en pijnen en kwam op oorzaak; simvastatine...
ik dacht onderhand dat ik wat ernstigs had..
nu na 3 dagen al veel minder pijn, dus hopelijk daardoor ook beter slapen.
ben nu wietthee aan het maken, vanwege mijn goede nachtrust ervaring ermee.
hoop dat ik daardoor ook geen opvliegers voel............pfffffff wat een gedoe ook altijd dat slapen!
voor het geval ik het vergeet.............succes met je holter en hopelijk een goede uitslag!

en een fijne verjaardag morgen! ga zo ff spieken op je profiel hoe oud je wordt

----------


## jolanda27

> zeer verstandig, jo,
> dat je geen statines wilt,
> ik heb ze jaren gehad en nooit geweten dat je er zoveel pijn en krampen van kon krijgen.
> ben er nu 3 dagen mee gestopt, ik zat te googelen op krampen en pijnen en kwam op oorzaak; simvastatine...
> ik dacht onderhand dat ik wat ernstigs had..
> nu na 3 dagen al veel minder pijn, dus hopelijk daardoor ook beter slapen.
> ben nu wietthee aan het maken, vanwege mijn goede nachtrust ervaring ermee.
> hoop dat ik daardoor ook geen opvliegers voel............pfffffff wat een gedoe ook altijd dat slapen!
> voor het geval ik het vergeet.............succes met je holter en hopelijk een goede uitslag!
> ...


@ Sietske,
Vorig jaar was er een uitzending van Radar aan gewijd, welke vervelende klachten je daar allemaal van kon krijgen. Een daarvan was ook de spierzwakte. Je zult er maar gevoelig voor zijn. 
Neemt niet weg dat voor risicogroepen geen alternatief is, en dan moet je wel. 
En bevalt dat goed die weetthee, ha-ha. Sietske in hogere sferen.
Bedankt voor de goede wensen.
Liefs, en slaap ze, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Misschien moet je toch het boek De CVS mythe van Dr Coucke eens gaan lezen, niet alle statines zijn gevaarlijk voor de gezondheid, als je er hypergevoelig aan bent misschien wel maar het is vooral "voorkomen" dat hij wil doen ipv "genezen", de meeste dokters pakken de kwaal aan als ze er al is maar doen niets om de ziekte te voorkomen. En het is nu net dat wat dr Coucke uitlegt in zijn boek.
Groetjes schattie en alle andere schatjes hier

----------


## sietske763

heb vanalles zitten googelen en heb veel natuurlijke info,
omega 3-6 9 wist ik al, maar het gaat dus om de hoge dosis van omega3 500-1000.
in natuurwinkel waren ze net in de aanbieding, dus maar 4 potten gekocht, ik heb van HA lab brief meegekregen, ga over 3 mnd maar is kijken of chol. nog goed is.
heb vannacht heerlijk geslapen op ""mijn plantje"" echt een aanrader!
was omgerekend nog geen 50 euro cent kwijt!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag heb ik wat gelezen in het boek van Dr. Coucke echt een aanrader dat boek!Morgen weet ik nog niet wat ik ga doen zal wel zien wat de dag mij gaat brengen, en hoe ik voel? En zondag komt de dochter langs, dus dat word weer een leuke dag  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

Vndg dacht ik aan een rustdag ...?????niet dus ....bezoek ..... :Smile:  :Wink:  alléé morgen misschien ...ik ben er aan toe .... :Wink:  

Het huwelijk was tofffff.... sereen ....smaakvol ....de carnavalgroep van mijn man hadden een erehaag gevormd...... bij het binnenkomen stadhuis ( ze waren gekleed in vol-ornaat ) een feestelijke ontvangst vd. schepen ...in het stadhus lag op bureau ( schepen ) vol met de snoepjes m&m  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  ....daar hun voornaam indentiek is ....mijn man heeft donderdag 438 zakjes m&m geniet  :Wink: ...elk zakje met het logo van hun groep ...zo'n 438.... hij was wel stil ...tot 22u00  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  dit hebben ze uitgedeeld aan de gasten ...ludiek ....ook de speeches waren echt uit het leven vd.gehuwden ..... met veel vriendschap ....ik wil wel niet de rekening van hun bruiloft betalen ....drank/ eten ....'s nachts was er een frituurwagen ....je kon zoveel frietjes /vlees gaan halen wat je wou ..... vd. hongerigen.... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  als er media-nieuws hierover is geef ik wel een seintje ....regionale tv. .... .....reporters van bepaalde kranten waren aanwezig ....hier zal men in de stad..... nog lang over praten ...... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske,
Als ik het zo lees is het een hele beleving geweest. En wat een voorbereidingen. Maar het was heel geslaagd, fijn dat jullie allemaal zo ervan genoten hebben.  :Wink: 
Nu maar even lekker uitrusten (als je de kans krijgt  :Big Grin:  )

@ Do,
Gezellig dat je dochter komt, een fijne zondag dan.  :Smile: 

Iedereen een fijne zondag nog, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

heb gi avond een 8 urige miniserie gehuurd van videotheek, bestaande uit 8 dvd,s, ben vandaag alleen thuis dus heerlijk ongestoord ""kassie kijken""

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Sietske: Geniet van je films...ik moest lachen om je theeritueel....lekker slapen dus, goed zo  :Stick Out Tongue:  

trouwens wat een gedoe allemaal met hulp inhuren..ik heb het jaren gehad en toen ging er heel veel mis bij dat bedrijf, toen ben ik ermee gestopt want alles ging fout, ook met de rekeningen, en achteraf stuurden zij mij tijdens de enorme renovatie ( ik zat in een andere flat) een deurwaardersbrief toe, en toen werd ik heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel kwaad...grrrrr ( rotzakken) de extra kosten daar heb ik voor gevochten om dat te laten vervallen en dat is gelukt, de rest heb ik betaald uiteraard maar dat had heel anders gemoeten....daarna wilde ik nooittttttttttttt meer hulp, maar eerlijk gezegd mis ik het nu wel!!!!  :Big Grin:  ik kan nog kwaad worden.( wat een zooitje)..pffff niet doen Elisabeth  :Big Grin: .....

Christel nog gefeliciteerd met je zoon ( 25 jaar) 
Suske met je kleinkind ( 18 jaar) Leuk..... :Wink: 

en dat gezeur Christel van die gekke wijven moet je niets van aantrekken...een wijntje is goed voor de gezondheid en de "pijn" Proost, op het Leven  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Dag jarige Job Jolanda ( 27 april) fijn dat je het zo plezierig hebt gehad...goed zo... :Embarrassment: 
Dag DO, geniet van je mooie boek...
dag Suske, een bijzondere ervaring het speciale huwelijk  :Embarrassment: 

vandaag doe ik rustig aan, vandaag ga ik naar mijn ouders toe, en nu ga ik zometeen de douche in...dag allemaal...prettige dag...
Morgen op Koninginnedag ga ik de vlag uitsteken...Feestelijk!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

weer TV kijken, vond het een leuke serie gisteren, maar kon m maar niet echt snappen....
blijkt dat er 2 delen op 1 dvd stonden....wist ik niet, want had op ""alles afspelen"" gedrukt.
haha ben er nu uit......heb dus alleen afl. 1, 3, 5 gezien.....begin straks dus maar bij 2, en 4, ws snap ik het dan wel....ik ging al aan mijzelf twijfelen.....dacht; wat ben ik geestelijk achteruit gegaan.....

----------


## sietske763

ga vandaag heel veel naar buiten,
en mijn 2 laatste delen van de miniserie afkijken.
nu ik alle delen gezien heb snap ik m volledig(ben gelukkig geestelijk dus nog dezelfde)
wat een leuke spannende serie.....echt een aanrader en dan zoveel uren kijkplezier voor maar 5 euro!

----------


## Suske'52

Als morgen mijn man zijn taal niet terug heeft ....ga ik weg nd. kust ....neem wat toiletspullen mede ....zien wel ...ik ben groot genoeg .... :Wink:  :Mad:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

oesje oesje oesje, veel beeld maar weinig klank dus... dat is niet leuk dus.... ik zou ook mijn boelke nemen dan hoor... veel succes en laat me iets weten he schattie

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Hoop echt van harte dat er vandaag terug wat klank in huis is. Zodat je niet naar zee hoeft te vertrekken.... :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Straks naar de ww en zo dadelijk naar de kine.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag naar de cardio geweest voor de inspanningsproef en de scanner met contrast, was me blijkbaar niet goed bevallen, was al in slaap gevallen onder de scanner, ben thuis gekomen en heb geslapen van 11 u tot bijna 4 uur, wat ik nooit kan zonder pillen anders, donderdag terug maar dan zonder fietsproef maar wel met contrastvloeistof

----------


## Suske'52

@ dames  :Smile:  heer (en)  :Smile:  ik antwoord morgen ...... :Wink:  vergeten me uit te loggen .... :Smile:

----------


## christel1

ik log me nooit uit suske.... is gemakkelijker als ik wil antwoorden dus...

----------


## Suske'52

dames  :Smile:  heer(en) ach ...ik heb al wat meer klank dan de voorbije dagen .....maar ik laat hem sudderen .........het hoeft allemaal even niet .... :Confused:  't zal wel terug op plooi vallen .... niet nd. kust geweest ...te lang geslapen ....daarbij vele telefoons gehad ... :Wink:  en wat in de tuin gezeten ..... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Fijn dat je toch al iets meer klank hebt, maar begrijp ook wel dat je zegt dat het even niet hoeft..... :Wink:  ja....relatie kan zeer mooi zijn, maar niemand heeft gezegd dat makkelijk is  :Embarrassment: 



Vandaag 2 jaar getrouwd  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:  zie het nog voor me was precies gisteren. Normaal gingen we straks iets eten, maar voel me te moe. Denk dat we dan maar iets kleins gaan halen. Iets kant en klaar maar dan wel iets van een sterrenchef met een glaasje erbij is even lekker"toch" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink: 

Ga zo dadelijk een uitgebreid badje nemen en me mooi maken.

----------


## christel1

Geniet ervan vandaag Do....... normaal zou ik morgen ook naar mijn ventje gaan maar door de ziekenhuisbezoeken deze week zal dat er niet inzitten, moet donderdag om kwart voor 9 al in het ziekenhuis zijn en van waar hij woont moet ik dan om 7 uur vertrekken omdat er anders een ellenlange file staat en van bij mij thuis kan ik door binnenbaantjes te nemen de file vermijden.... 
Ik heb gestreken vandaag, wat haat ik dat nu echt se, 't was wel niet zoveel maar toch ik heb er een grondige hekel aan zelle...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ach...er zullen nog wel dagen komen dat jullie beiden kunnen genieten  :Wink:  onderzoeken zijn niet prettig en alles er rond, maar dat gaat wel voor hé. Gezondheid boven alles....

Strijken.....daar heb ik ook een hekel aan pff...denk veel vrouwen, maar soms moet het eens gebeuren. Mijn schoonmoeder die is gek "manier van spreken hé) die strijkt dan ook is alles dat gaat er bij mij niet in. Weet je hoe ik dat doe. Mijn strijkplank staat altijd open en als ik dan iets moet strijken doe ik dat op moment zelf... :Big Grin:  "handig toch". En de strijk van mijn dochter is maar om de 3 weken dus dat valt nog mee.

----------


## christel1

Meestal ga ik naar de wasserette om te drogen en t-shirts en al de rest worden opgevouwen, behalve de hemden van mijn zoon en zijn kostuumbroek en een paar kleedjes van mijn dochter die wel gestreken moeten worden maar anders wordt er hier echt ook niet veel gestreken hoor, ik ben wel goed maar nog niet gek....

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Zo denk ik er ook over strijk ook alleen maar het hoog nodige. Er zijn inderdaad leukere dingen in leven  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Zo denk ik er ook over, er zijn leukere dingen in het leven dan strijken... ben daarnet nog een vervelend werkje gaan doen, het gras afrijden bij mijn tweelingzus, stond keihoog en ja dan moet het maar he maar had het beter niet gedaan, ik begon daar op een bepaald moment te draaien dat ik dacht dat ik flauw ging vallen.. pfff niet te doen deze week met mij blijkbaar

----------


## dotito

Ja dat is best lastig hé dat je u zo ijl voelt in u kop. Misschien te weinig gegeten of zo? Of anders misschien teveel gedaan? Doe het maar wat rustig aan.....

----------


## sietske763

strijken................wat is dat????????????? :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

morgen ben ik de hele dag druk met instanties bellen, ben ergggggggggg boos!
zeggen allemaal dat ze terug bellen.............maar nee hoor........nou, die zijn nog niet klaar met mij!
(of had dit in afreageerhoekje gemoeten...)
ben qua schrijven niet de beste...........maar verbaal.......dan wil je echt de confrontatie niet aan!!

----------


## gossie

Instanties bellen, wat is dat?????? :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  Succes meis. :Wink: 
Dit is de derde keer dat ik een posting wil doen. Hopelijk lukt het me nu wel  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Smile: 

Morgen wil ik aan de schoonmaak!!!!!!!!!!!! :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske,
Nou succes ermee dan. Morgen komt de stoom uit de telefoon van de diverse instantie's.  :Mad:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
@ Gossie, 
Het is toch gelukt. Ik ben ook vaak aan het hannissen met de computer. Ik ben er niet goed in.

----------


## gossie

Vandaag een verjaardag. Moederdag slaan we over, doordat we elkaar zien bij die verjaardag. 
Als het ijsheiligen is geweest, ga ik verder met het snoeien van de buxus.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Strijken Sietske: Hoera, Ik heb er een "grondige" hekel aan  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik strijk pas als ik een blouse aan ga trekken, niet echt slim, misschien kan dat ooit nog eens anders.. :Big Grin: 

Vanmorgen op visite geweest bij de moeder van mijn goede vriend....
daarna een lange wandeling gemaakt met Bhody de hond  :Wink:  en nu ff uitrusten, en straks naar mijn ouders toe en daar eens rustig gaan zitten... :Big Grin:  ik neem de tijd ervoor, ik besef tevens dat het kostbaar is dat beiden er nog zijn  :Wink:  

en "ik" ben moeder van Bhody ( hond) ha,ha,...ook leuk toch? ik heb er al een mooie bos oudroze lange rozen voor gekregen...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wat lief!!!! 
fijne dag verder....
Liefsssssssssssssss

nog effe wachten dus Gossie (ijsheiligen) binnenkort meen ik?  :Big Grin:  succes met de buxus snoeien later....Groetjes.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

wij hebben klusjes gedaan in het huis, een timer gezet op de boiler van de badkamer zodat dat ding geen massa's stroom meer verbruikt en niet gedurende een hele dag opwarmt maar maar 3 uur meer van 5 tot 8 's avonds en deze morgen was het echt nog warm genoeg om tanden mee te poetsen en gezicht te wassen hoor. 
Verder al de ledlampen opgekocht bij Hubo hier in Lokeren waar ons ventje woont en bijna alles vervangen door ledlampen, was een aanbieding 5,95 voor een ledlamp en we hebben er 12 geplaatst, nu mag ik bij mij thuis nog eens hetzelfde gaan doen, had er al 6 maar veel duurdere gekocht maar nu bestaat er ook een wit product in en die werken even goed want de electriciteit wordt veel te duur om op te hoesten op het einde van het jaar... want 3 watt verbruiken per lamp ipv 50 watt is natuurlijk een groot verschil, zeker met kinderen die overal het licht laten branden en denken dat het gratis is. 

Verder aan alle mama's of niet mama's maar die voor hun hondje en andere mensen zorgen, een gelukkig moederdag gewenst, geniet ervan en laat je in de bloemekes zetten vandaag... dikke knuffel

----------


## Suske'52

Morgenvroeg..... héél vroeg opstaan ....heb tijd nodig om me te ontspannen ...tuinbank ......zen .....spieren los maken ....rustig ontbijten ....doche nemen ....dan nd. trein(9:00) richting Gent met 2 dochters en kleindochter ...shoppen... :Wink:  :Smile:  lang geleden.... ons mannen laten we thuis ....vt.poetsen .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik ook morgen, heel vroeg opstaan... direct mijn kleren aandoen en gaan drogen naar het wassalon. Dan thuis komen en poetsen... en dan douchen want om half 1 moeten we in het ziekenhuis zijn bij de orthopedisten en de bandagist en dan alles in mijn valies steken en naar ons ventje toe... 
Die kan zich momenteel niet wassen, zijn boiler is naar de knoppen, dus die zit daar ook te vloeken natuurlijk, geen warm water en een electriciteitsafrekening gekregen om salu tegen te zeggen.... tof zelle, allé hij heeft nu een dringende mail gestuurd naar het verhuurbureau en ook naar de huisbazin en ook een schadevergoeding gevraagd voor het electriciteitsverbruik.... 3000 KW voor een man alleen, dat is onmogelijk, dat verbruik ik maar met mijn 2 kinderen en al de rest die hier komen logeren... Nog eens problemen daar, dit gaat geen leuk weekend worden dus...

----------


## gossie

Tussen de buien door, ga ik verder met de buxus te knippen in model!!!
En wat zomergoed planten.

----------


## jolanda27

> Tussen de buien door, ga ik verder met de buxus te knippen in model!!!
> En wat zomergoed planten.


Ha Gossie,
Goed bezig, in ieder geval schijnt dat goed te zijn om het met dit weer te snoeien. Alles is weer zo fris groen hé.
Goed voor je geest, in de tuin vroeten! Liefs, Jolanda

@Christel, sterkte het komende weekend.

----------


## christel1

zal liever schrijven wat er volgende week allemaal op het programma staat, woensdag met mijn neefje naar de orthodontist, donderdag echo en botscan van mijn heup, vrijdag holter halen voor mijn hart, zaterdag holter terugbrengen naar het ziekenhuis... Heb eventjes genoeg van dokters en ziekenhuizen nu... 
Deze avond naar de dierenarts met mijn oudste kat, is niet goed, ze wil niet meer eten en drinken en mijn hond meenemen voor zijn vaccins te laten zetten.. 
Steunzolen zitten in mijn schoenen, in mijn botten gaan ze niet dan kan ik er mijn voet niet meer insteken, nu hopen dat het niet te koud meer wordt.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag in spoed met mijn dochter naar de cardio geweest, blijkt niks aan haar hart te zijn maar een ontsteking van de ribben... nu moet ze een ontstekingsremmer nemen. 
Dan samen om onze steunzolen geweest, daarna ik verder onder de RX van mijn rug, mijn heupen en knie... dan 2 orthopedisten gezien, de ene voor mijn heup en rug, hij ziet er niets aan, heup zit nog goed maar volgende week weer onderzoeken... 
Aan mijn teen moet de halux valgus verwijderd worden, operatie staat gepland voor 8 juni, dit wordt een heel leuke zomer dus... mag er al 14 dagen niet op lopen en daarna voorzichtig beginnen op lopen (wel nog met krukken) zou ongeveer 6 weken duren eer alles hersteld is maar met mijn osteoporose zullen we er maar 6 weken bijrekenen, blijt blijt.... en op 1 juni mag ik om de uitslag van mijn heupecho en botscan, man man, miserie miserie en dat blijft maar duren he ???

----------


## Suske'52

@ Christel  :Smile:  8 juni .....duimen ...ik bel je eens .....sterkte  :Wink:  ...voeg er maar wat meer revalidatie- tijd bij ....vraag genoeg pijnstillers .......in Aalst heb ik wel 4 dagen...... pijn-pomp gekregen ....D'monde niet .... :EEK!:  maar tesamen had ik dan..... wel 3 tenen waar prothese's /pinnen ingebracht zijn .......... :EEK!:  8 juni is een vrijdag ...ik weet het zo goed ...omdat ik zondag ...op vaderdag jarig ben ..... en welke dokter is het nu ?????? :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ha Suske, 
Het is dr Geenen die het nu gaat doen, hopelijk doet hij zijn ogen nu wel open als hij me aan het opereren is... want als die tegen jou praat dan doet die altijd zijn ogen toe, een raar manneke zelle maar soit, hij zou eigenlijk mijn voetbeen moeten breken om zo mijn teen en voet recht te zetten maar nu gaat hij enkel de aanwas en de cyste wegnemen, en ja Suske, voor mijn pijnstilling ga ik wel naar mijn HA gaan hoor, die kent me beter, met zaldiar moeten ze nu niet afkomen.... 't zal wel tramadol rt zijn en de zwaarste die er zijn hoor, k zal me al op voorhand een megagrote doos aanschaffen;.. en ook nog een doos dafalgan forte... want ik weet dat ik veel pijn zal hebben daarna en bij de revalidatie heb ik al 6 weken bijgeteld hoor, ik heb osteoporose en dan geneest het allemaal niet zo vlot meer... 
Zal je volgende week wel eens bellen op een avond, na 17 uur bel ik ook gratis naar gsmnr's komt goedkoper uit he ??? Dikke knuffel

----------


## Suske'52

@HA Christel  :Smile:  ik hoop het voor jou ook ....dat hij zijn ogen open doet ...... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  ai.... wel spijtig hé ...van Dr De Wachter ....een fijne toffe chirurg ... ik ben hem dankbaar ...want anders was het bij mij al rolstoel geweest ..... :Wink:  heeft Dr.Geenen ook aanbevelingen????  :Wink:  want je zegt dat je voetbeen niet wordt gebroken ....maar hoe kan hij dan de teen rechtzetten ????  :Confused:  rechtzetten hé ...... :Confused:  hopenlijk staat hem goed recht ... ik weet waarover ik spreek ....  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Suske, 
Hij gaat gewoon het bot wegkappen en de cyste wegnemen zodat de aanwas weg is en dat ik mijn teen terug kan bewegen, moest later die teen moeten rechtgezet worden dat hij te krom wordt dan ga ik wel bij ons lief dokterje De Wachter hoor, in Dendermonde laat ik daar dan verder niets aan doen.... en nu ga ik wel onder volledige narcose hoor, zal misschien te lang duren voor een plaatselijke narcose maar ik hou mijn hart al vast voor na de operatie...

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  ... lieverd .....op plezante dingen peinzen ....ik deed dit ook .... :Big Grin:  hoe moeilijk het soms is ....het spijtige vind ik wel dat in Aalst ze wel een pijnpomp geven bij zulke operatie's ...in D'monde niet ....zware pijnstillers ...maar dat helpt niet genoeg  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

't is dagziekenhuis Suske... ik ga daarna zeker een heel leuk weekend en week hebben, volstoppen met tramadol en dafalgan forte zeker ?

----------


## Suske'52

aaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sterkte !!!!!!!!!!!!!! mijn beentjes+ gewricht vd. tenen waren volledig weg .....dat kwam er nog bij ....maar een verpleegster zei ....aan de tenen zijn het pijnlijke operaties ....omdat alle zenuwen van je lichaam hier samen komen ...elke dokter vroeg nadien ...eeeeennnnn .....???? 

Maar je moet vragen om je verdoving eerst in het kuitbeen toe te passen ....éénmaal bij mij niet gebeurd ...de pijnen waren niet te harden ....het vraagt wel tijd vd. anethesist en chirurg ... ...duurt zo'n 20 min...... ze zoeken de zenuwen vd. tenen .... en wanneer jij zegt ...ok :Wink:  .....via de electronen ...voel je wanneer ze juist zitten .....spuiten zij de verdoving in.....bij het ontwaken vd. operatie is de pijn wat minder ...dr. de Wachter heeft me ooit gevraagt om bij patiênte's hierover te komen spreken ....omdat ik de verschillen wel ken .....maar ze moeten als dokters wel de tijd willen nemen ........... :Wink: vd.operaties ..... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ah dank u Suske maar ik zal je volgende week wel eens bellen, als je een privé nr ziet verschijnen op je gsm dan weet je dat ik het ben maar zal je best eerst een smsje sturen met mijn gsm... Vorige keer was het wel dr De Wachter maar hij heeft ook niet gesproken over die verdoving in het kuitbeen hoor, was gewoon plaatselijke verdoving, ik ga wel een grote pijl tekenen op mijn teen dat ze zeker de juiste nemen zo in de zin van "'t is den dezen" .... want onder algemene narcose weet je niet wat ze aan het uitsteken zijn he ??? En een chance dat ze het gaan doen onder volledige want ik verdoof heel moeilijk, zowel plaatselijk als epidurale... en ik sta als 1 ste op de lijst, 's morgens om 7 uur maar ja je kent dat he dan is het nog 8 uur eer je naar het OK gaat maar nu wordt alles in Dendermonde gedaan in het nieuw dagziekenhuis, heb het nog niet gezien, mijn zoon heeft het wel al gaan bezichtigen en zegt dat het heel mooi is. 

Maar me daarna 14 dagen behelpen met krukken dat gaat nog wat worden met mijn sammy monster die moet uitgelaten worden en een zoon die gaat werken en een dochter die in de examens zit... zal hulp moeten vragen aan de buren veronderstel ik... en daarna moet ik nog krukken gebruiken maar mag er voorzichtig beginnen op gaan en daarna enkel nog met de loopschoen... aan wat ben ik eigenlijk begonnen eerlijk gezegd maar ja als het niet anders kan dan ben je wel verplicht en mijn andere teen staat me ook nog te wachten... zal eerst zien hoeveel pijn ik aan de ene heb, misschien durf ik daarna zelfs niet meer oesje oesje oesje... 
Ik weet dat ik daarna veel pijn zal hebben en als het echt niet te doen is dan vraag ik aan mijn huisarts wel of de thuisverpleging me eventueel inspuitingen met morfine mag komen geven die zal dat wel voorschrijven, hij weet dat ik al een megadosis pijnstilling nodig heb dus ja, no problem daarvoor, hoop ik toch...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag het hele huis schoongemaakt! Boven 3 slaapkamers.. (1 slaapkamer is nog niet af dus scheeld alweer) en de douche,, en beneden helemaal alle banken verschoven de kasten verschoven=) Goed bezig! En me vriend heeft samen met een kameraad een nieuw putje in de tuin gelegt en gekeken hoe hoog de tuin moet worden.. Dus kunnen we daar ook mee bezig
Straks nog ff verjaardag En dan is de dag alweer om.. Morgen ff lekker niks doen denk ik :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@dolfijnjorien,
Lekker he, als die kamers weer schoonzijn! Het lijkt wel of je aan de schoonmaak was. :Smile:  Heerlijk banken verschuiven, opnieuw je/jullie woonkamer
inrichten, terwijl partner en 'n vriend een putje maken in de tuin. :Wink: 
Volgens mij gaat het redelijk naar omstandigheden. Slaat de medicatie goed aan? Sterkte en liefs, 

@Christel, Suske
Sterkte dit weekend.

Vanavond een bijeenkomst gehad. Morgen uitrusten en misschien de tuin in, en dan zien we wel weer verder.

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  zo gaat dat met gewrichten  :Wink: ....als de éne kant in orde is begint de andere kant op te spelen ..... de eerste maal ..zei ik ook: dat nooit meer ....en ik ben geen treezebees ..... :Wink:  :Big Grin: .....maar als het niet anders meer kan ...moet je wel ...bij dr.De Wachter ...zo 2x op 1 jaar tijd .....hij hadt het de eerste keer onderschat ...goed bedoeld ...maar hij wou de tenen (rechts) niet vastzetten ...daar linkertenen al vaststonden ..... maar alles was in de grote teen.... prothese+ pinnen waren gekraakt ....... :EEK!:  na 2 mnd. ....zo nog een 8 tal mnd. rond gelopen ...uiteindelijk ...platen genomen .....dr. De Wachter heeft zich meermaals verontschuldigt ...want d'er wou niemand mij geloven dat ik nog zoveel pijn had ( ik wist het verschil met de vorige operatie ....ik voelde aan dat er iets niet klopte ) ....terug opnieuw operatie ... :EEK!:  en de tenen vast gezet ..... die verdoving (kuitbeen) wordt gebruikt ..bij langdurende operatie . ( + volledige narcose )...ja, ik had de bunion knobbel ook aan de tenen ........de operatie duurde zo'n 3,5 /4 uur ....

----------


## christel1

Ons Suske, je geeft me echt moed se... goedbedoeld hoor, no worry be happy

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ga vanmiddag naar mijn schildermaatje die jarig is vandaag. Ze ligt nu nog even te rusten. Hopenlijk heeft ze een leuke dag.
Morgen wil ik mijn schilderij af gaan maken, staat er al zo lang. 

Iedereen geniet van het fijne weer.  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  hé die ... tijdsduur was bij mij ....de knobbel verwijderen zal vlugger gedaan wel, daar het plaatselijke verdoving is .... :Wink:  sterkte !!!! :Smile:

----------


## christel1

zonnen, zonnen, zonnen.... dat is wat ik ga doen dit weekend....

----------


## christel1

Suske, 
het is algemene verdoving, geen plaatselijke... dus ik heb er geen idee van hoe lang het gaat duren, zal dat wel zien wanneer ze me in slaap doen en wanneer ze me wakker maken.... en hopelijk mag ik snel naar huis, het is in het nieuwe dagziekenhuis dat ze het gaan doen en daar mag je al lopend naar het OK, daarna wel in een bed om uit te slapen maar meestal slaap ik niet meer na een operatie en ben ik direct klaar wakker... en ik zal dik zagen dat ze me terug naar mijn kamer of naar mijn zetel brengen.... zal je sms'en als alles erop zit en hoeveel pijn ik heb op een schaal van 10....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heerlijk in de zon zitten!!!!° I love it! Beetje huiswerk maken in de zon enzo heerlijk!!! En verder last hebben van mijn geweldige winterhanden terwijl het hier bijna 30 graden is! Uhu winterhanden zeker.... Maar oke!

----------


## Neetje

Vandaag doe ik helemaal niets meer ... heb net 1,5 uur in de tandarts stoel gelegen, nu ga ik ff proberen bruin te bakken in de zon. Morgen Fysio en in de middag een knobbel (hoop niet kwaadaardig) op mijn rug weg laten snijden.

Weekend hoop ik fit genoeg te zijn om bij de ADO dames te gaan kijken die de bekerfinale spelen, en afspreken met mijn beste vriend.

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag doe ik helemaal niets meer ... heb net 1,5 uur in de tandarts stoel gelegen, nu ga ik ff proberen bruin te bakken in de zon. Morgen Fysio en in de middag een knobbel (hoop niet kwaadaardig) op mijn rug weg laten snijden.
> 
> Weekend hoop ik fit genoeg te zijn om bij de ADO dames te gaan kijken die de bekerfinale spelen, en afspreken met mijn beste vriend.


@ Neetje,
Succes morgen bij de ingreep, en veel plezier bij je vriend.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

wij gaan iedere mooie dag ""wild kamperen"" aan het water met halve visserstent en koelbox en hond.
heerlijk, bijna iedere dag vakantie!
dus ben ik weinig op MC!
ieder een fijn pinksterweekend, voor zover mogelijk.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Geniet er maar van.....en de hond zal dit wel leuk vinden  :Wink: 

@Neetje,

Niet leuk hé naar de tandarts gaan, vind ik ook niet. Maar je bent er weer voor een tijdje vanaf. Veel plezier van weekend!! En ben je al bruin gebakken.... :Big Grin: 


Van weekend ga ik naar de Antwerpse sinksenfoor niet dat ik op een atraktie ga doe ik nooit. Mag niet met mijn epilepsie"lokt aanvallen uit" vandaar. Ga wel wat rond wandelen en een wafel of lackmans (stroopwafel)eten. Maar dan wel ene van de "désire de lille" de beste van stad. Hopelijk is dat ook zo goed weer. Daarnet even buiten gezeten, maar ik vind wel warm hoor. Kan er voor even wel tegen, maar niet voor lang. Denk dat ik vroeger teveel in de zon heb gezeten  :Big Grin:  Trouwens teveel in de zon zitten in goed niet goed.

----------


## dotito

Binnen een half uurtje komt mijn ma even langs. Beetje babbelen beetje roddelen... :Big Grin:  tasje koffie erbij of thee met munt. Mijn ma brengt altijd verse munt mee van de marokkaan. Drink dat al van kindsaf dat is veel lekkerder dan die zakjes met munt. Voor de rest word het hier een childagje.

Straks de rekeningen enkel betalingen via de homebanking (want er ligt een hoopje)moet ook gebeuren. Er liggen veel rekeningen bij van ziekenhuis en bloedonderzoek op d'n duur loop alles wel op amai.... :Confused: en dan medicatie nog niet bij geteld. Maar ja als we er beter van worden "hoop dat toch". 

Gelukkig koken moet ik vandaag niet doen want heb totaal geen zin. Heb gisteren voor 2 dagen eten gemaakt verse boontjes op provencaalse wijze met thym en runderschenkel. Had het nog nooit gemaakt op die manier en moet zeggen dat het echt wel lekker was. En nu ga ik afsluiten tot later lieve mensen......



fijne dag nog!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: verse Munt.....heerlijk.....mijn Arabishe vriend zette ook altijd thee met verse Munt, en zwarte korrels en een groot brok suiker.... :Big Grin: 

Goh ik zit voor het eerst sinds lange tijd weer op dit forum te lezen....heel informatief en gezellig...ik was het vergeten....hmmm jammer....
ik weet nog niet wat ik dit weekend ga doen...ik kijk per dag...ik moet straks wel eerst boodschappen doen....maar eens kijken naar gezond eten...
ik was gisteren bij de huisarts voor de uitslag van mijn bloed...en wat denk je???? ik heb een groot tekort aan VIT D  :Big Grin:  hoe bestaat het en er waren nog een paar aandachtspunten....de eerste 3 maanden een hoge dosis slikken die je alleen maar kunt krijgen via de apotheek....het veroorzaakt zwakke spieren en pijn in de botten, en waarschijnlijk die enorme vermoeidheid...de schildklier was ik vergeten na te vragen....eerst dit maar eens aanpakken en beter letten op mijn voeding! volgend weekend ga ik naar Frankrijk toe dus ik zal zorgen dat ik veelvuldig gebruik maak van de zon...ivm VIT D.... :Wink:  ik mag wel een klein reisboekje kopen...offfff ik neem Christel mee...die spreekt goed Frans... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  leuk he????? doegieeeeeeeeeee Adios...och neen...Bonjour......
fijn weekend allemaal....kuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## christel1

Elisa, wil ik je snel een spoedcursus frans geven of zo ? Of ja als ik mee mag in de valies dan wil ik gerust vertaler-tolk spelen hoor voor jullie, een fluitje van een cent voor mij... ik heb tenslotte 20 jaar in Brussel gewerkt, 8 jaar een relatie gehad met een franstalige en heel goed frans geleerd op school en bijna altijd met franstalige collega's gewerkt en ons ventje is een tweetalige brusselaar wel NL van origine maar met franse vriendjes opgegroeid. Sommige mensen bekijken me hier soms wel raar als ik van de ene taal overschakel naar de andere maar dat zit gewoon in mijn bloed... Ik stond zo eens op de perrons in Brussel-Noord en er waren 2 treinen toegekomen, de ene kwam van Parijs, de andere van Keulen en de stationschef kwam controleren, hij is 5 minuten blijven luisteren, van NL naar Frans, naar Engels en Duits en hij had genoeg gehoord... schrik dat ze aan hem iets gingen vragen want hij kon met moeite NL.... 
Ik heb wel een talenknobbel hoor dat moet ik wel toegeven.... maar ik zal je in PM wat gegevens doorsturen ivm wat je moet vragen enzo, de rekening als je op een terrasje zit in deftig frans dus, neem je pen maar al klaar dus.... 
Je bent een schatje Au revoir ma chérie, je t'aime....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Och Christel wat moet dat zalig zijn om zo goed Frans te spreken.....ik kwam gister een klein woordenboekje frans-ned tegen in de kringloopwinkel en heb deze gekocht...altijd handig toch?  :Big Grin:  ja je talen kennen is geweldig...als ik jonger was zou ik opnieuw talen gaan leren....bij mij vroeger kwam het er niet van...ik ben na een avondschool 2 seizoenen gegaan om Frans te leren, maar ik had een drukke baan en ik was te vaak ziek, en toen ben ik afgehaakt....maar een boekje meenemen en er iets uit leren is altijd handig...ik zal zometeen direct je pm lezen....dank je...merci cherie.... :Stick Out Tongue:  hihi....tralalalalalalalala...
ik zie je al staan op het perron met al je charmes en de mensen die je imponeert met je talen....Fantastisch Meid..... :Big Grin:  Een Superlady ben jij.....
doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Liefssssssssssssssssss  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
't was eigenlijk meer om de stationchef te imponeren die me effe kwam controleren of ik mijn werk wel goed deed.... Want toen bestonden er nog verschillende soorten kepies bij de NMBS, ik had er 1tje met 1 streepje en 1 driehoekje erop, hij had 3 strepen met twee driehoekje erop en de mijne was blauw van boven en de zijne mauve, dus hij was veel hoger in rang dan ik maar zijn talenkennis buiten Frans, hij was franstalig was niet om over naar huis te schrijven... En de mensen, ja die hielp ik gewoon he, dat was tenslotte mijn job.... En eigenlijk was je beter met een woordenboekje, Nederlands Frans ipv omgekeerd zeker ? Snel naar de boekhandel, frans voor dummies, niet slecht bedoeld hoor maar gewoon een hulp, ik zou pc kennis voor dummies moeten nemen...

----------


## Raimun

Hej Elisabeth....
Vergeet ook niet die " alcoholtest "..aan boord te hebben !!!!
Vanaf 1 juli ..verplicht in Frankrijk !! ook voor buitenlanders !!
Je weet nooit , met al die wijn hé !!!! :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja Dank je Raimun..... :Big Grin:  Christel had dit ook al gemeld...Merci lieve mensen....fijn dat jullie met me meedenken....mijn zus gister zei dat ze de ANWB al geprobeerd hebben voor blaaspijpjes maar die waren al allemaal uitverkocht...dan kun je het kopen bij tankstations in Frankrijk...maar effe zien....ja goede wijn is fijn...ben benieuwd hoe dat in Frankrijk smaakt...stokbroden zijn heerlijk...lekker knapperig....jammie.... :Wink: 

inderdaad Christel..Ned-Frans is handiger wellicht, maar het mooist is allebei....soms kom je een frans woord tegen en dan wil ik graag weten wat het betekend!!! de chef imponeren...dat is jou vast gelukt.... :Stick Out Tongue:  zo'n droogstoppel zou ik zeker een poepie laten ruiken...hulde....het kan je vak zijn maar je moet wel het talent hebben om met mensen om te gaan.... :Big Grin:  ik heb ook van alles mogen meemaken bij ABN AMRO....het is niet saai zullen we maar zeggen....nou hoogste tijd om verder te gaan, er valt nog veel te doen....ach dat schreeuwt toch iedereen voor zijn vakantie....ik vindt het pas echt leuk worden als mijn derriere in de "auto" zit met al mijn bagage en eten....nog tips luitjes? dag Raimun...dank...
Liefssssssssssssssssss

----------


## christel1

ja als er je 1 lastig valt dan zeg je t'es con toi ??? of laisse moi tranquille of fou moi la paix.... of een nog een scheldwoord, va à la merde.... ha ha, wat zijn we weer leuk bezig he ???? Ah en meestal drink je daar wel droge witte wijn, zoete wijn vind je bijna nergens.... ze noemen dat daar vin blanc sec... In ieder geval veel plezier he....dat 1ste is nogal grof en dat laatste ook, de 2 anderen zijn zo middenin zo, het 2de is het beleefste dus....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Haha Christel, je bent grappig....ik zal goed opletten, Frankrijk houd alleen van mensen die frans spreken heb ik het idee...ik ben er alleen doorgereden maar heb er nog nooit vakantie gehouden... :Big Grin:  Spanje, Griekenland, Duitsland, is meer mijn doelstelling, maar enfin je moet van alles zien....ik ben erg benieuwd hoe de mensen daar zijn....arrogantie houd ik niet van want dan spreek ik wel Engels.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
fijne dag gewenst...ik moet eigenlijk mijn haren kleuren....vandaag offffffffffff ????? deze week.....papier bende ruimen, wassen, wassen, enz....
dagggggggggggggggg
Groetjesssssss  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Frankrijk zijn meer chauvinistische mensen en trots op hun cultuur enzo en als ik mag kiezen tussen een fransman en een duitser om naast te logeren is mijn keuze snel gemaakt, Duitsers zijn veel arroganter en daar moet ik nu niet van weten se. En zeker in hotels enzo zie je snel wie de Duitsers en de Engelsen zijn, geen manieren te bespeuren en bij het avondeten of middageten nemen ze ineens zo veel dat ze 2 borden nodig hebben en de helft wordt dan dus wel in de vuilbak gekieperd of ze nemen een enorme massa mee naar hun kamer.... en schrik niet als de patron je een kus komt geven he als je het restaurant of zo verlaat, dat is daar helemaal normaal ;-) dat zijn de franse charmes die boven komen dan dat heb je ook bij de Italianen... en het is niet dat de Fransen alleen maar houden van mensen die Frans spreken, ze kennen bijna geen andere talen omdat Frans een wereldtaal is net zoals Duits, heb je al een Duitser bv Frans horen spreken ? Ik niet het niet dus.... 
Wij de nederlandstalige mensen mogen fier zijn omdat we veel makkelijker talen leren, jullie krijgen meer Duits omdat jullie een grote grens hebben met Duitsland, wij krijgen meer Frans omdat ons landje al de helft franstalig is... en Engels leer je zo door naar tv te kijken en geloof me de franstalige kant van ons land kan ook geen deftig nederlands hoor omdat ze er minder belang aan hechten, voor hen is NL minderwaardig, ze beseffen nog altijd niet dat ze het wel nodig hebben meestal om aan een job te geraken... Waarom zijn er in Vlaanderen maar 7 % werklozen en in Brussel en Wallonië rond de 20 % ? Omdat de mensen die van Oostende komen aan de kust die in BXL werken ook de moeite doen om Frans te praten, degenen die van Arlon moeten komen doen dit niet en in km is het net hetzelfde...

----------


## gossie

Morgen ga ik wandelen in Limburg. Ergens halverwege. Het is voor mij een totale verassing, dus ik zie wel. Het is ruim 2 uur rijden.

----------


## Raimun

> Morgen ga ik wandelen in Limburg. Ergens halverwege. Het is voor mij een totale verassing, dus ik zie wel. Het is ruim 2 uur rijden.


Welkom in het bronsgroen..eikenhout , waar 't lied der leeuwerik klinkt ....
daar is mijn..........enz....  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

> Welkom in het bronsgroen..eikenhout , waar 't lied der leeuwerik klinkt ....
> daar is mijn..........enz....


Beste Raimun,
Je hoort me vanavond nog, hoe het geweest is. En anders morgen vroeg. :Smile: 
Fijne zonnige dag toe gewenst.......

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey lieffies...joehoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hier Elisa  :Big Grin: 

Ach wat fijn Gossie, ik hoop dat je heerlijk hebt gewandeld en van de dag hebt genoten...wauw 2 uur rijden, dat is flink....pas goed op jezelf...fijn dat je zo'n leuk uitje hebt dat is goed voor je, dat verdien je en nog meer..... :Wink: 

Raimun: dat heb je weer "mooi" omschreven...je bent een lieverd..... :Smile: 

Christel: je hebt het heel goed verwoord op de vorige pagina Christel..... :Big Grin: 
ik heb verschillende kanten van duitse mensen gezien...gelukkig maar....ik ga de "fransen" goed bekijken.....misschien zit er wel een charmante leuke man tussen die ik een knipoog kan geven? hahahahaha  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar enfin bedankt voor je antwoord, dat is interessant om te lezen...duits heb ik nooit gehad op school, engels amper....(jammer) wel ben ik na een avondschool gegaan voor frans en engels maar dat is bij lange na niet genoeg....misschien moet ik dat nog eens weer oppakken...talen kennen is een heerlijk gevoel want ik houd van "mensen" maar ook van "contacten" leggen ( praten) doegieeeeeeeeeeee  :Embarrassment: 

ik moet wat winkels in en uiteraard weer verder met de voorbereidingen..( vakantie ).ik doe alles in etappe's anders ben ik te moe...gister was het zonnig in mijn woonplaats, vandaag is het somber....byeeeeeeeeeeeeee prettige dag

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop dat je genoten hebt in Limburg. Het is er mooi hé, net wat Raimun zegt.  :Wink:  Natuur is goed voor de ziel. 

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat je je al aan het voorbereiden bent voor je vakantie, inderdaad doe het maar op je gemak. 
Frankrijk is een mooi land, ben er jaren terug ook een paar keer geweest. 
Geniet maar van de voorpret, ik wens je alvast een hele goede reis, veel plezier en lekker uitgerust en met nieuwe energie weer terugkomen.  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth....

...of ik 'n lieverd ben.. zal ik dan maar van jou aannemen .. :Embarrassment: 
..doch , niet vergeten ..:: "" papier is geduldig ".. :Wink:

----------


## gossie

> Welkom in het bronsgroen..eikenhout , waar 't lied der leeuwerik klinkt ....
> daar is mijn..........enz....


Raimun het was prima te vertoefen in het bosgroen...eikenhout. Zeer mooie pracht exemplaren van eikenbomen gezien. De Linge, het stromende beekje waar we heerlijk aan de rand, het een en ander mochten beleven. 
Ik kan alleen zeggen, dank je "Mooi Limburg"

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: je hebt een goed "hart" en dat is het belangrijkst....immers heb jij ook geen makkelijk leven gehad vermoed ik  :Embarrassment:  ( ik voel dat zo aan) ( sorry)  :Big Grin:  papier wacht altijd op ons....Fijn....gezellig weekend....

Gossie: mooi verwoord....dag lief mens.... :Big Grin: 

wat ik ga doen dit weekend? ik ben nu een was aan het draaien voor de zoveelste keer....morgen nog wat laatste boodschappen doen..ik ga 14 dagen weg maar ik heb het gevoel dat mijn halve huis mee moet in de koffer? hahahahaha...ehhhh gggggrrrrrrrrrrrr lastig, maar vrouwen kennen dat gevoel wel he? verder wil ik het liefst mijn hele huis soppen, slaat nergens op en is de energie ook niet naar !!!!! vanmiddag langs mijn ouders om afscheid te nemen....morgen Bhody (hondje) naar de overbuurman brengen en daarna koffers inpakken....zondagochtend tegen een uur of 6 vertrekken....pffffffffffffffffff nog ff volhouden en als ik dan half duf in de auto zit dan begint de vakantie pas, dan krijg ik er "zin" in.... :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  daggggggggggggggg zometeen maar eens goed aan de slag...
Liefsssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile:  een fijne... warme vakantie  :Wink:  geniet ervan ...schaaf je frans wat bij ...op de taal hé ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  geen maniertjes .... :Wink:  :Smile:  en wanneer je een terrasje doet ...denk aan ons ...PROOST !!!!!!! :Smile:  :Big Grin:  dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Suske:  :Big Grin: 
Dank je wel....ik heb nu gepakt en ben werkelijk bekaf maar dat hoort zo....typen kost mij m oeite...ik ga nu afsluiten en zo naar bed toe...
ik zal absoluut aan jullie allemaal denken....
half vijf wil ik opstaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  pfffffffffffffffffffffff 
pas goed op jezelf, prettig weekend lieverd....

Dag lieve Sietske, Christel, ( sterkte met je teen/voet etc) Dodito, Raimun, Gossie, Dolfijntje,dag lieve Jolanda, en allen die ik vergeet op te noemen...
Liefs en een dikke zoen van mij....Elisa  :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

dag lieve parel.............
je zult nu zeker al wel een eindje op weg zijn....
heel veel plezier en geluk en een behouden thuiskomst!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hm niemand meer leuke dingen gepland in de laatste 2 maand, lijkt me sterk...

Ik heb een heleboel leuks gedaan, veel vrijwilligerswerk op festivals en heb zelf ook festivals bezocht  :Smile: 
Denk dat ik de komende dagen wat rustiger aan ga doen, want ik ga volgende week van 10-14 september heerlijk naar Lommel in Belgie op vakantie, naar een center parcs, dus ik heb dan mijn energy nodig... Ik ben nog nooit in center parcs of die omgeving geweest, maar ik begreep van Suske dat die omgeving met de vossemeren prachtig moet zijn  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

De vossemeren zijn inderdaad heel mooi veel natuur en wandelgebied. Wij zijn er één keer op hotel geweest en één keer hebben we daar bungalow gehuurd. Tegenover andere parken van center parcs is het daar super  :Smile:  Alé dat is mijn ervaring hé  :Wink:  veel plezier alvast en geniet er maar van!


Wat is van weekend ga doen geen idee denk gewoon rustig aan doen. Boekje lezen en wat relaxen thuis.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Oh ik ben wel voor natuur en wandelen en ik ga er vast veel plezier hebben  :Smile: 
Lezen is ook leuk evenals relaxen  :Smile: 

Ik ben nu een fantastisch grappig debat op NL1 (EenVandaag) aan het kijken, geert wilders zegt dat meneer pechtold doet aan bangmakerij en dat meneer pechtold waanideeen heeft, geweldig te grappig  :Big Grin:  Het is net of ik cabaret kijk XD
Zo lekker naar mn schatje toe, filmpje kijken en misschien nog even wandelen  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

héhé luuss  :Smile: .... fijn om jou terug te hebben.

----------


## sietske763

hey sussssssssss
ook fijn dat jij er weer bent na een drukke periode.......
duzzzzzzzzzz, op agnes na, is iedereen hier momenteel....(sterkte Ag)
alleen Neetje even niet......maar dat komt goed!! ooit gaat voor een ieder de zon op.....!!

wat we gaan doen.......alles per dag bekijken, wat wel en niet kan......vandaag een hele goeie dag, met heerlijk lege darmen....zonder slechte kcal en zonder die afschuwelijke nicotine en teer :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ben vanmiddag gaan slapen, wilde vanavond fit zijn....ga zo ff naar ""onze"" sportkantine......hahaa, niet sporten natuurlijk....lekker een uurtje achter de bar, wat meters bier wegtappen voor de boys....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Luuss: ik wens je hele fijne ontspannen dagen toe in Lommel. :Big Grin: ..goed idee van Suske altijd handig als je vrienden goede ideen weten en geven......leuk dat Do er ook is geweest, tips zijn zeer nuttig vooral in mooie gebieden...toppie...Have Fun....
geniet van je schattie..... :Stick Out Tongue:  wow......doegieeeeeeeeeee

Sietske: sportkantine is natuurlijk reuze leuk met al dat volk om je heen...beetje bijkomen het weekend...rustig aan doen, en relaxen meid....toedeloe....

Zaterdagmiddag had ik een kinderverjaardag van m ijn jongste broer zijn dochters...3 en 5 jaar oud...14 dagen na elkaar.... :Big Grin:  dus tijd voor een groots feest en dat is gelukt...heel gezellig///.1 minpuntje.... :Stick Out Tongue:  een wesp stak mij in de rug....nou ik hoef niet uit te leggen hoe dat voelt he? het is nog steeds pijnlijk....pfffffffffffff morgenochtend ff na de dokter toe....en vanmiddag (zondag) wil ik eigenlijk gaan wandelen, dat is misschien wel goed voor die gewrichten van mij....de zon lacht mij nu nog toe.. :Smile: ..Bhody is ook gelukkig als hij kan rennen...fijne zondag allen....

Dootje: nogmaals veel succes morgen op je 1e werkdag.... :Embarrassment:  spannend....ik duim voor je..Liefssssss.

----------


## christel1

Deze morgen verder gewerkt aan de kamer van mijn neefje, deze namiddag zalig gaan zonnen, de laatste zonnestralen van de zomer misschien en een frisse duik genomen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Succes Christel maak er wat moois van voor je neefje...fijn zo'n liefdevolle tante die hem een plek in huis gunt....prachtig...dikke knuffel hoor...je bent een tof wijffie.... :Big Grin: 

gistermiddag gewandeld en dat was heel fijn met deze temperatuur....lekker in een bos, vredig.... :Embarrassment: 
vanmorgen bij de huisarts geweest voor mijn heup etc....vanmiddag kan ik al een rontgenfoto laten maken van heup en rug....we wachten het af... :Wink: 
later doe ik het wat rustig aan vandaag...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge lieve vrienden  :Big Grin: 

Als ik na buiten kijk zie ik dat het herfst is...nog even en dan gaat de klok weer een uurtje vooruit..het wordt eerder donker 's avonds en de kaarsjes worden weer ontstoken...meer dan anders...knus dus.... :Big Grin: 
ik ga van alles doen vandaag....vanmiddag heb ik een date met iemand die ik al ken. :Smile: ...gewoon een hele lieve geweldige man, maar ik voel geen vlinders..ik heb niet het gevoel dat ik hem de steeg in wil sleuren en dan hartstochtelijk gaan zoenen....tja dat klinkt alleen maar in een roman toch? hahahahaha  :Stick Out Tongue: ....dan rijd ik naar Kampen toe een plaatsje verderop...effe mijn huis uit, niet te ver weg in verband met mijn energie maar gezellig is het wel....zo dat is het voor vandaag....deze site wordt vergeten dus post ik maar iets....fijn weekend vrouwen en natuurlijk Raimun en Neetje.... :Big Grin: 

Warme groeten van Elisa..... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

NADA........ UITRUSTEN RELAXEN EN GENIETEN !


Voor iedereen fijn weekend!  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Babyborrel gehad vandaag, eerst mijn dochter bij haar vriend gevoerd, die vertrekt voor 14 dagen naar Calpe, Spanje. Ondertussen zaten de 3 musketiers van mijn zus hier al op mij te wachten om naar de babyborrel te gaan, was leuk en gezellig. Heel de familie nog eens gezien, ook mijn neef uit Schotland, altijd gezellig om hem ook nog eens te zien. Heb ik deze week bij mij aan het werk gezet om mee laminaat te leggen op de kamer van mijn neefje die hier zijn schooljaar komt doorbrengen. En die is maar 9 maand ouder dan mijn zoon, spijtig dat mijn zoon op vakantie is in Tunesië want die komen fantastisch goed overeen samen. En nu rust, mijn nichtje is hier, die komt hier slapen deze avond en morgen een dagje naar ons ventje toe. Straks misschien nog een klein afwasje doen, eens uitvegen en eens met de dweil rondgaan, als ik er zin in heb (eerder niet) maar moet eigenlijk eens dringend gebeuren...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
fijn om terug te zijn  :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
Leuke bardienst gedraaid?

@ Elisabeth,
Genieten heb ik zeker gedaan  :Big Grin: 
Oh leuk een familiefeest, maar zeker minpunt dat je door een wesp gestoken werd  :Frown: 
Lekker hoor door het bos wandelen, heerlijk die geur en rust en ook leuk voor Bhody!
Hoop dat het gezellig was bij de een vriend  :Smile: 

@ Christel,
Hoop dat kamer nu klaar is en dat er nog genoeg zonnestralen komen dit jaar!
Oh gezellig een babyborrel en hoop dat dochter een leuke vakantie heeft met vriend en aanhang  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Lekker rusten na een werkweek is ook heerlijk en goed voor je  :Wink: 

Vandaag moest ik echt bij komen van een super leuke vakantie. Kwam gister zo rond half 12 's avonds pas thuis, dus heb weinig anders gedaan dan uitgeslapen, was gedaan en uitgerust  :Smile:  Morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Morge lieve vrienden 
> 
> Als ik na buiten kijk zie ik dat het herfst is...nog even en dan gaat de klok weer een uurtje vooruit..het wordt eerder donker 's avonds en de kaarsjes worden weer ontstoken...meer dan anders...knus dus....
> ik ga van alles doen vandaag....vanmiddag heb ik een date met iemand die ik al ken....gewoon een hele lieve geweldige man, maar ik voel geen vlinders..ik heb niet het gevoel dat ik hem de steeg in wil sleuren en dan hartstochtelijk gaan zoenen....tja dat klinkt alleen maar in een roman toch? hahahahaha ....dan rijd ik naar Kampen toe een plaatsje verderop...effe mijn huis uit, niet te ver weg in verband met mijn energie maar gezellig is het wel....zo dat is het voor vandaag....deze site wordt vergeten dus post ik maar iets....fijn weekend vrouwen en natuurlijk Raimun en Neetje....
> 
> Warme groeten van Elisa.....


Ook warme groeten Elisa..was gisteren geen probleem , heerlijk zonnetje hier !!
Begin toch te twijfelen over die "vlindertjes "..de " steeg " en de daar voorziene
" bezigheden".. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Je kan blijkbaar niet snel genoeg ter plaatse zijn !!!
Wij zetten de klok nl. "" 1 uur terug "" eind oktober !!!! :Frown: 
Dus ook de kaarsjes worden iets later ontstoken hier ..het effect blijft natuurlijk hezelfde  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

ha die Raimunneke...hihihihi..... :Big Grin:  je bent toch een lekkere zotte man hoor....
goedesmorgen....

Zaterdagmiddag was erg gezellig....zondagavond kwam onverwachts mijn ex vriend langs....een speciale band hebben wij.... :Wink:  hij was op doorreis...je kan van iemand houden, maar soms kun je niet verder met iemand.... :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag is mijn mams jarig...ik ga haar straks omarmen want het gaat allemaal niet zo goed met haar... :Smile:   :Embarrassment:  kostbare tijd delen met elkaar....zussen en ander bezoek komen er....
Parkinson heeft mijn vader...de hond is oud en ziek, en mijn mams probeert overeind te blijven..(een fiere trotse sterke vrouw)....soms ben ik er verdrietig om....maar nu ga ik er heen en maken we leuke herrinneringen, en een beetje plezier maken hoort erbij...."Leven"  :Big Grin:  Proost....op alles wat nog wenselijk is..... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag wasdag en opruimdag. Kinderen hebben er een rommeltje van gemaakt voor ze op reis vertrokken zijn en ik zal mijn nichtje ook eens aan haar oren moeten trekken want chocolade laten slingeren op de kamer van mijn dochter is ook niet interessant.

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Veel plezier met u mama, leg haar maar eens goed in de watten  :Wink:   :Embarrassment: 

@Luussje,

Fijn dat je zo genoten hebt van je vakantie  :Smile:  


@Christel,

En hoe gaat het voor de rest met u?


@Jolanda,


Proficiat met je streefgewicht hé jo super.... :Big Grin:   :Wink: 


@Sietske,

En lukt het je nog het stoppen met roken?  :Wink: 


Vandaag moest ik normaal werken, maar ze hebben mij gisteren opgebeld dat ik vandaag niet moeten komen werken  :Big Grin:  Dit word voor mij weer een dagje relaxen, en morgen ook. Daar ik volgend weekend moet werken ben ik nu thuis. Ja ik kan de dagen goed gebruiken hoor, want mijn spieren doen een beetje pijn van het hard werken. Is echt wel terug wennen hoor na zo veel jaren thuis zijn  :Confused:  Voor de rest voel ik me wel goed op werk  :Smile:  is echt een toffe sfeer onder de collega's. De 23 nov gaan we samen uit eten met de dienst en daarna naar de karaoke  :Big Grin:  Maar eerlijk gezegd heb ik nooit geen problemen met collega's gehad ben op dat gebied altijd vrij flexibel. 

wat ik vandaag ga doen is.......RELAXEN en straks naar de apotheek moet mijn medicatie gaan halen, en een paar kleine huishoudelijke taken, wasmachine insteken, en de badkamer aan kant zetten moet ook gebeuren hé. En de rest schrijf ik op een briefje voor mijn ventje als ik de late heb :Big Grin:  makkelijk hé. Ja nu ik mee werk zijn de taken zowiezo verdeeld, want anders kan ik dat totaal niet bolwerken. 


Zo lieve mensen wens jullie allemaal nog een hele fijne dag toe, hopelijk met niet teveel pijn. En geniet van elk moment hé! Dikke knuffel do  :Embarrassment:  daaaaaaaaaag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Raimun,
Fijn dat jij hier ons een lach komt brengen  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Veel plezier vandaag en hopelijk maken jullie er een leuk feestje van!

@ Christel,
Succes met opruimdag! Wel pauzes nemen he?! 

@ Dotito,
Begrijpelijk dat het wennen is, maar wel erg fijn dat de sfeer goed is! En ook gezellig zo'n uitje! 
Geniet van je rustdagje met wat kuis werk  :Wink: 

Vandaag beetje rustig aan, zal wel naar de winkel moeten, dus dat wordt zo de stad in. Verder weinig plannen, muv deze vrijdag een feestje en zaterdag komt mijn beste vriendin hier bamboe en panda's op het tuinhuisje schilderen als het droog is  :Smile: 

Fijne dag allemaal!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Dank je wel....het was gezellig bij mijn ouders maar het bezoek kwam in etappes...prima...beter zelfs... :Smile:  lieve luuss fijn dat het aardig goed met je gaat...hopenlijk mag je dat gevoel lang vasthouden...vrijdag en zaterdag staan er leuke dingen voor jou in de planning...heel veel plezier alvast voordat ik dat vergeet...prettige dag....het regent hier inmiddels pijpenstelen....ik kan er "niet" aan wennen... :Big Grin: 

vanmiddag ga ik met mijn andere zus naar de dierenarts met de hond van mijn ouders...zo'n lief dier..(Koningspoedel).ik hoop dat hij nog een jaartje mee mag gaan...Jasmijn is 11 jaar zij valt af...er is al eens een teentje weggehaald waar kanker in zat...tja....afwachten maar....hij spuugt alles uit etc...gister heb ik rijst voor hem gekookt en gekookte kipfilet....nu ga ik haren wassen....te lang zitten protesteert mijn lijffie van.... :Big Grin:  fijne dag allen....denk aan je paraplu.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag ga ik de gipsplaten bijvoegen en opschuren, het gene ik gisteren al gevoegd heb en als ik nog zin heb, er de 1ste grondlaag verf op zetten. Dan zal mijn verf ver op zijn en moet ik om een nieuwe pot maar die weegt 15 kilo en die krijg ik echt niet boven op zolder :-( 
En verder, zeker zien dat ik mijn linkerpols niet verder meer overbelast. Ben daarnet naar de HA geweest en heb een peesontsteking, een tendinitis of zoiets en ben een brace gaan bestellen bij de apotheek. Zit er wel al lang mee hoor, heb dan eens ontstekingsremmers genomen maar kreeg er enkel maar maagpijn van en het hielp voor geen fluit. 
Maar ik ga wel pauzes nemen ook hoor want in 1 keer door dat kan ik niet meer, 10 minuten schuren en 10 minuten pauze, is wel niet zo veel dat ik moet schuren maar het moet toch weer gebeuren. 
We hopen van de kamer af te hebben tegen het eind van de maand, mijn zoon komt deze nacht thuis van zijn reis naar Tunesië die niet voor herhaling vatbaar is en mijn dochter zit nog tot het einde van de maand in Calpe. Maar heb toch mijn neefje om me 's avonds gezelschap te houden en dat is toch ook plezant en hij luistert nog naar wat ik zeg ook. 
Hopelijk maakt hij een goeie toets van fysica vandaag, dan kan zijn papa zien dat hij hier toch wel echt zal moeten studeren.

----------


## dotito

@Christeltje,

Doe het maar wat rustig aan of je ligt binnenkort weer met je pootjes omhoog  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  En die arm zal wel van dat werken komen. Alvast veel beterschap!


@Elisa,

Veel plezier bij je zus  :Wink: 


Vandaag word het hier kine en wat kleine huishoudelijke taken en verder weer een rustdagje  :Big Grin:  en van weekend word het voor mij werkendag. 



fijne dag nog voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Do, die arm had ik al heel lang last van hoor, is niet van nu met de werken. De huisarts had er al eens een verband rond gedaan maar dat werkte niet echt want ik kon mijn pols nog altijd bewegen. Nu heb ik een soort spalk aan zodat ik mijn hand niet op en neer kan bewegen of niet wringen want dat deed serieus pijn en nu heb ik ook een goed excuus om de afwas niet te moeten doen :-) sorry mijn hand doet zeer. 
Is wel echt zo hoor, kan mijn mijn links hand geen glas meer vasthouden, dus ja effe doorbijten nu....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja als je bezoek in etappes krijgt heb je wat meer tijd voor elkaar en praat niet iedereen door mekaar heen  :Smile:  Fijn dat het leuk was!
Hoe is het afgelopen bij de dierenarts?

@ Christel,
Vervelend dat de ontstekingsremmers niet hebben geholpen, hopelijk met een brace en wat rust dat het betert! 
Ik hoop ook dat je neefje de toets goed gemaakt heeft  :Smile: 
Hopelijk is het verbouwen/klussen snel klaar en kan je weer rustiger aan doen!

@ Do,
Hopelijk viel het mee bij de kine... wel lekker dat jij nog wat kan rusten voor je weer moet werken  :Smile: 

Vandaag had ik liever overgeslagen, morgen zou ik bij een vriend eten maar als ik mij morgen net zo voel als vandaag dan verplaats ik dat wel even...

----------


## Raimun

" Vader " gaat op stap!..naar het " feestje " in Haren  :EEK!: 
Rob Bats 'n handje helpen  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

wat een gedoe daar he......Dat de belgen dat ook al weten..... :Confused: 
Luuss, jij moet er veel meer van weten.....heb jij nog actueel nieuws over Haren....??
 :Embarrassment:  of was jij er ook heen.... :Frown: 

hier verder een rustig weekend...vandaag mijn moeder geholpen met kleren kopen, dat was wel even erg vermoeiend......maar voelde me wel erg gelukkig en dankbaar om dit voor en met haar te kunnen doen......(de oud-gedienden hier, weten hoe onze relatie was, al bijna 40 jaar)en nu dus winkelen met MIJN MOEDER!!!
(wat heerlijk om een moeder te hebben!!en haar te kunnen helpen....!!)

----------


## Raimun

> wat een gedoe daar he......Dat de belgen dat ook al weten.....
> Luuss, jij moet er veel meer van weten.....heb jij nog actueel nieuws over Haren....??
>  of was jij er ook heen....
> 
> hier verder een rustig weekend...vandaag mijn moeder geholpen met kleren kopen, dat was wel even erg vermoeiend......maar voelde me wel erg gelukkig en dankbaar om dit voor en met haar te kunnen doen......(de oud-gedienden hier, weten hoe onze relatie was, al bijna 40 jaar)en nu dus winkelen met MIJN MOEDER!!!
> (wat heerlijk om een moeder te hebben!!en haar te kunnen helpen....!!)


Hoi....
De Belgen zijn niet zo dom als ze er uitzien hoor !!!!! :Wink: 
Zij weten zelfs dat de wereld nog verder gaat dan hun grenzen ! :EEK!: 

Zij zijn wel slim genoeg om te beseffen dat 'n goede " moeder -dochter relatie en visa- versa " ...geweldig goed voelt..( en ook is natuurlijk )..... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Ik ben "blij" voor jou dat het zo goed aanvoelde om samen met je mam kleren te gaan kopen....alles kan vermoeiend zijn, maar het kostbaarste is toch dat jij dit zo intens mag en kan beleven!!!! wat kunnen sitiatie's veranderen he? bedankt voor je mooie berichtje over je moeder....fijne zondag

Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ik ben ook echt blij voor je dat je zulke dingen nu met je moeder kan doen/delen waarvan je dan toch nog van geniet  :Smile:  destijds was het anders praten over je moeder hé. Gelukkig is de band nu wat veranderd tussen jullie  :Wink: 


Vandaag word het hier weer werkendag voor mij. Gisteren ook en mijn eerste zaterdag is goed meegevallen. Is wel anders werken in weekend. Vandaag is het tuinfeest bij ons in RVT>rust en verzorgingstehuis en de opbrengst is voor het goede doel. Dat geld dat ze vandaag verdienen gaat naar de mensen die weinig/geen extra geld hebben voor mee uitstappen te doen"goed hé"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Gisteren toen ik mijn avondronde ging doen op de kamers, zeiden ze van morgen is het feest  :Stick Out Tongue:  yeh..... :Big Grin:  zo gelukkig waren de mensen, blij om te zien was dat. Weet je voor die mensen is het ook alle dagen zelfde dus zo'n feest kan inderdaad is leuk/tof zijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanmiddag en morgenmiddag ga ik met mijn tante naar het ziekenhuis  :Big Grin: 

ik weet al precies waar de koffieapparaten van Douwe Egberts staan...lekker hoor als je lang moet wachten...het water smaakt ook goed uit zo'n pompje.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
ik voel mij er als een vis in het water, maar enfin je moet zelf natuurlijk niet teveel mankeren he, maar ik "hou" van de geur....ik heb er zelf in het verleden 1 1/2 jaar gewoond...dat ziekenhuis ken jij wel Sietske....
ik ga verder...ik wordt veel te stram achter die pc...fijn dat je pc het doet na het downloaden van de site die Christel je doorgaf....gaafffffffffffffff
mooi he Dootje dat de mensen snel blij kunnen zijn...heel dankbaar om te zien...dag werkende vrouw buitenshuis.... :Big Grin:  ....
prettige dag...

Greetzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Allemaal,
nou Haren (mijn dorpske) was wereldnieuws (nl en belgisch nieuws maar ook cnn, bbc en channel4), zie afreageerhoek  :Stick Out Tongue:  
details; chaos, veel gewonden, mensen opgepakt, winkels/ruiten/autos/terras meubelen van cafe/straatlantaarns/straatnaambordjes etc vernield en in de fik gestoken, peperspray gebruikt, bejaarde man in zijn woning aangevallen met stoeptegel heeft nu hersenschudding en gebroken kaak en burgervader hier doet of alles volgens plan verliep en geeft ons de rekening dikke top  :EEK!:  en nee dit gebeurde niet alleen in het centrum of op het station zoals het nieuws ons wil doen laten geloven...

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat het contact weer beter is, hopelijk blijft dat ook zo  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Fijn dat het werk bevalt! En ja is zeker leuk dat ze een feest organiseren en het geld dan aan de minder bedeelden geven voor iets leuks te kunnen doen  :Smile: 
Zijn er toch nog goede mensen in deze wereld  :Big Grin: 

@ Elisabeth,
Succes in het ziekenhuis met je tante, hopelijk hoef je niet al te lang te wachten en kan je nog ergens kopje thee doen samen  :Smile: 

Vandaag wasdag, beddengoed verschonen, beetje opruimen, eten koken... morgen hoop ik te gaan shoppen voor pantalon en vest en anders nog een dagje schoonmaken/opruimen en dan woensdag lekker zwemmen/sauna/eten met beste vriendin en dan donderdag naar Belgie!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Happy!

----------


## sietske763

goed zo!!!!

gewoon gaan met die banaan!!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag en morgen 2 dagen rust......... :Big Grin:   :Smile:  heb het echt nodig want ik ben wat moe. Vandaag ben ik even naar kruidvat geweest wat spulletjes gaan halen en wat gaan rond snuffelen in winkeltjes  :Stick Out Tongue:  ben ook naar de ziekenkas geweest bonnetjes gaan omruilen. Dan nog een paar papieren in orde gaan brengen moet ook gebeuren, en naar de kine geweest. Daar ik momenteel niet naar de revalidatie ga door ik te moe ben van het werken, moet ik meer naar de kine, anders houd mijn rug dat niet uit. 


Gelukkig heb ik mijn eten al klaar staan vers uit de diepvries wortelstoemp moet alleen falafel bakken dus dat is niet zo veel werk. Want ik zag het vandaag niet meer zitten om nog te koken. Morgen ga ik naar de welness voor een zweedse massage vind dat zo zalig  :Big Grin:  kan goed gebruiken want mijn spiertjes zijn wat stram. Voor de rest word het hier een rustige avondje gezellig onder dekentje zitten, kaarsje aan, en genieten.


Fijne avond nog daaaaaaaaaaaaag  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@ Elisabeth,
sterkte met je tante naar/in het ziekenhuis. Ook jij als haar begeleidster. :Smile: 

@ Luuss,
idd Haren is wereldnieuws. En het is jouw dorpske...... Ben jij er ook geweest?
Was je ook angstig wat er allemaal gebeurde? Ik vind het niet normaal wat er gebeurd is, vreselijk :EEK!:  :Confused: 

@ Do,
heel veel rustige momenten toe gewenst voor je rustperiodes.

@ Sietske,
Gaan met die banaan :Stick Out Tongue: 

Morgen en overmorgen ga ik het allemaal weer bijlezen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Sterkte met je dorp!!!! wat een tragiek allemaal....ik hoop dat de mensen goed geholpen kunnen worden, dat is nu het "belangrijkst" !!  :Wink: 
Veel gezelligheid met je vriendin woensdag...klinkt gezellig...zwemmen/sauna/plezier...

donderdag Belgie" zooooooooooooooo dat klinkt "Mieters" Veel Geluk lieve schat....ik lees tussen de regels door!!!!  :Big Grin:  geniet ervan....Knuffel......

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
LOL!

@ Do,
Lekker 2 dagen rust, maar lees dat er dan ook van alles gebeurd... ja is wel belangrijk even langs kine met gebrek aan tijd voor revalidatie, hopelijk helpt het!

@ Gossie,
Ik moest het centrum in voor boodschapjes op vrijdag, dus ik heb de "rustigere" periode daar wel gezien. Wat ze niet lieten zien op het nieuws is dat overal en dus niet alleen in het centrum of bij het station dingen zijn vernield. Ik ben niet zo gauw angstig, maar mijn oom belde al om te kijken of we veilig waren en pap had liever niet dat ik nar het statoin ging om naar een feest in een andere stad te gaan, sinds er op nieuws al verslag was over riots bij het station, maar ik zag alleen rennende mensen en een hoop politie en kwam veilig aan in andere stad  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Burgemeester had het alleen over hulp om schade terug te krijgen van verzekering, maar er is niks gezegd over eventuele hulp voor die mensen die doodsangsten hebben uitgestaan omdat er vreemden in hun tuin of huis kwamen  :Frown: 
En ja, als je tussen de regels hebt gelezen dat ik mijn hart heb laten liggen in belgie, dan zit je goed  :Wink: 

Vandaag eindelijk wat slaap en rust ingehaald  :Smile: 
Planning is wel veranderd, ga nu vrijdag naar belgie... donderdag heb ik kennelijk thuis verplichtingen...

----------


## dotito

Van weekend voor eerst weer terug een vrij weekend gehad  :Smile:  wat deed dat deugd om weer even vrij te zijn om niet te moeten werken. Is wel zo dat je in weekend werkt dat je de dagen wel meer respecteert. Zaterdag heb ik wat gerelaxt en zijn we naar de aqua-sauna geweest wel privé want zo openbaar daar heb ik het niet zo voor. Was echt zalig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  heb er echt van genoten. Zeker de infrarood cabine deed echt deugd aan mijn spieren.

Dan hebben we ook nog wat inkopen gedaan voor de komende week moet ook gebeuren. En gisteren zijn we naar Sluis geweest, beetje gewandeld kleinigheidje gegeten :Stick Out Tongue:  Vind dat zo'n gezellig stadje. Heb er wat kleine spulletjes gekocht, en mijn voorraad wat aangevuld met haarproducten, vitamine pillen, en paracetamol/nurofen ect.....Ja is er veeeeel goedkoper dat bij ons dus daar profiteer ik dan maar van. Was normaal ook de bedoeling dat ik ging kijken om een nieuwe handtas, maar heb er geen gevonden. En vandaag heb ik thuis een beetje de was en de plas gedaan, en wat gerust. Want morgen is het weer werkendag. 


Wens iedereen een hele fijne avond toe en heel veel sterkte/kracht waar nodig  :Wink: 


liefs do

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat heerlijk Dodito dat je een geslaagd en fijn weekend hebt gehad....aqua sauna ken ik niet....is dat voor je tweetjes en heb je dat overal? lijkt mij ideaal en knus...ik ben ook geen mens voor gemengde sauna's...plaatsje Sluis is dat in Belgie of in Zeeland? dat laatste ben ik wel eens geweest, lang geleden met een vriend...een prachtig gebied...pittoresk en vredig.... :Smile:  succes maar weer met je baan Dootje...went het al?
Liefsssss van Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gistermiddag ben ik met een goede vriend, buurman vd overkant op pad gegaan na Tuinland toe...ik wilde er viooltjes kopen voor op het graf van Jasmijn, de Koningspoedel van mijn ouders waar ik zeer aan gehecht was en die we afgelopen vrijdag onverwachts hebben moeten laten inslapen!!!!  :Frown: 
het beroert mij nog steeds....moeilijk om over te praten want dan komen de emotie's los en dat heb ik liever niet...na mijn aankopen ben ik na Dalfsen gereden zo'n 20 a 25 minuten van Zwolle af na de begraafplaats...de hond was net begraven...daar wilde ik niet bij zijn en mijn ouders ook niet...(te moeilijk) de zon scheen, ik plantte er de viooltjes, zette er een standaard kaars neer en stak deze aan..ik had 2 kalebasten gekocht en een houten hartje, en een vlinder op een steel,.. en zo zorgde ik e dat het er een beetje gezellig bij stond...prettiger voor mijn ouders als ze wel eerdaags gaan kijken...ik had er een goed gevoel over, het was goed....ik nam een foto met de mobiele zodat ik dat kan doorsturen na mijn ouders... :Embarrassment: 

wat ik vandaag ga doen dat zie ik wel....ik ben zo druk geweest vorige week dat het misschien fijn is een dagje voor "mijzelf" !  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Wat ik vandaag ga doen een beetje MC bijlezen boekje lezen en de was. En straks een lekker badje nemen..... :Stick Out Tongue: 



@Elisa,

Ja zo'n aqua-sauna dat is zo'n welness complex waar je een sauna,zwembad, turks bad en infraroodcabine allemaal ineen heb. En dat huur je dat privé af voor de uren die je wil zo kan je relax genieten....... :Big Grin:  Dit doe ik mijn ventje al enkele jaren zo zijn we toch even van de stress ontsnapt  :Big Grin:  gewoon zaaaalig....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En wat betreft mijn werkt tja is nog elke dag wennen hoor, maar het gaat wel een beetje. Het lichaam is het al wel wat gewoon, en de slaap is ook gebeterd dat wel. Ik val als een blok in slaap  :Smile:  Maar soms is het wel zwaar zoals deze maand dan heb ik veel vroeges en dan heb ik het wel moeilijk,omdat ik niet meer zo goed uit mijn bed kan. Het lichaam protesteert, maar als het dan echt niet gaat doet mijn ventje mij naar mijn werk zo heb ik het toch iets makkelijker. Ach ik doe mijn best en zo lang het gaat geen probleem, maar als ik voel als ik depri word dan stop ik ermee! Maar tot hiertoe gaat het nog  :Wink: 



Hopelijk gaat het vandaag met jou iets beter? Als je wil praten weet je me te vinden hé dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:  Viooltjes mooie bloempjes  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat jij echt weekend had en heerlijk dat je naar de aqua-sauna bent geweest!
Leuk ook dat je in Sluis bent geslaagd, behalve dan voor een handtas, ach komt wel een volgende keer  :Wink: 
Je went vanzelf wel aan dat ritme hoop ik, wel fijn dat het nog steeds bevalt op je werk en het is zeker belangrijk je eigen grenzen aan te geven en te stoppen of vrij te vragen als het niet meer wil...

@ Elisabeth,
Lieverd laat die emoties maar gaan hoor, lucht op, ondanks dat het soms k*t voelt...
Wel lief dat buurman mee ging voor bloemetjes te halen voor op het graf  :Smile: 
Hopelijk heb je dat dagje 'voor jezelf' gehad!

Ik heb een heerlijke week in Belgie gehad, morgen ga ik weer naar huis en dan zaterdag heb ik verjaardagsfeestje van 2 vriendinnen... voor de rest zal het wel wassen en kuisen worden als ik thuis kom en vragen beantwoorden XD

----------


## sietske763

ik ben de hele middag bezet......(kan ik ook niet naar kringloop :Big Grin: )
ga met mijn moeder mee naar de kapper in een ander dorp,
ze moet permanenten....(duurt uuuuuuuuuuren)..en dat kan ze niet meer alleen..
zoals autorijden en haren spoelen daar en al het gedoe wat erbij komt
kijken.....
maar ben zo blij dat ik dit voor haar kan doen....

eigenlijk snap ik er niets meer van,
ze is totaal positief verandert......en dat in zeer korte tijd...
ik ben ineens de lieve dochter....

maar gelukkig maar, als ze er ooit niet meer is......kan ik wel zeggen dat ik een moeder gehad heb.... :Smile: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ik vind het echt fijn voor je dat het contact tussen jou en je moeder ten positieve is veranderd! 
En we hoeven ook niet altijd alles te snappen hoor, sommige dingen gebeuren "gewoon"  :Wink: 

Dit weekend ga ik weer voor huis/katten oppas spelen... een van die dagen bij een vriend eten en verder weet ik nog niet, ja rustiger aandoen...

----------


## dotito

NAAR CONCERT VAN MILK INC FEESTJE BOUWEN EN LEKKER WAT DANSEN!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  en morgen platte rust en uitrusten!!  :Big Grin:  fijne avond iedereen  :Wink: 


@Sietske,

Ik ben echt blij voor je lieverd dat de band tussen jou en je moeder toch wat is goed gekomen liefs  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

Fijne avond Do,
geniet ervan!

----------


## Suske'52

Morgen gaan shoppen ......  :Smile:   :Wink:  en 's avonds met een groep vrienden ....zo'n 28 tal..... gaan uit eten .....d'er zal wat af gelachen worden .....ik kijk er al naar uit ....heb al een paar maal laten voorbij gaan ...door allerlei omstandigheden .... nu ga ik ervoor .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  

Zondag moeten we onze kies-plicht vervullen ....... :Wink:  zodus , het mag niet te laat worden .....ik zal het mijn man moeten inprenten ...... :Wink:  :Smile:  

Fijn weekend ieder  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Sietkse, Het concert was gewoon super!  :Big Grin:   :Smile:  ben alleen heel heel moe vandaag, lichaam is nog niet volledig gerecupereerd van werken, maar ja se dat heb ik er wel eens een keer voor over  :Embarrassment:  


Ja inderdaad zondag gaan stemmen mijn ventje moet een hele dag gaan zitten in een school. Hij is mee de uitverkorene en dat vind hij juist zo plezant (niet dus  :Big Grin: ) ach al een chance dat je daar een kleine vergoeding voor krijgt zo gaan we morgen avonds daar iets kleins mee eten. Dat is dan ook weer goed meegenomen.

Veel plezier met shoppen/uit eten Suske 


fijne dag iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat het concert zo super was! 

@ Sietske,
En lig je al dubbel nu bij "wie trouwt mijn zoon?"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Suske,
Hopelijk was het uit eten gaan leuk! Zal wel met zoveel lieve vrienden om je heen  :Smile: 

Vandaag maar weer eens naar huis gegaan na een weekend te hebben opgepast. Was gedaan... en morgenavond langs een goede vriend en dan woensdag en donderdag vrijwilliger zijn op festiva... verder maar zoveel mogelijk rust proberen te krijgen...

----------


## sietske763

luuss,
latste aflevering viel tegen, veel herhaling van afgelopen weken.....
ze hadden het nieuwe beter direct achter vorige week aan kunnen doen....
maar tis een dom, maar toch zoooo grappig pogramma

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja jammer dat er soms zoveel herhaalt wordt... maarja jij hebt weer kunnen lachen  :Wink: 

Vandaag toch maar even niet zoveel doen, voel me niet helemaal top dus rusten zodat ik morgen en overmorgen lekker kan werken als vrijwilliger  :Smile:  Nu ik ziekjes ben gaat de tijd veels te langzaam...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: beterschap meid...er heerst virussen en verkoudheid etc...wat doe je precies voor vrijwilligerswerk? fijn weekend...liefs... :Wink: 

Boodschappen doen, wandelen met de hond...zaterdag gaan we de verjaardag alvast vieren van mijn jongste zusje..zij is de jongste van de meiden thuis.. :Big Grin:  het zorgenkind vroeger, we blijven haar altijd helpen!  :Embarrassment: ...haar moteriek is anders etc, maar het is een schat van een meid...werd plotseling doof aan 1 oor op haar 12e of 13e jaar...artsen hebben vroeger nooit kunnen constateren wat ze mankeert, maar desalniettemin is het een volwaardige volwassen vrolijke vrouw...hulp zal ze immer nodig hebben maar ze woont zelfstandig...maar enfin we hebben toch allemaal hulp nodig in welke vorm dan ook van andere mensen of familie en vrienden?  :Stick Out Tongue:  zij moest altijd hard knokken om een plaatje te bemachtigen in de maatschappij..kinderen zijn soms wreed, maar zij is en was altijd dapper...ik ben de oudste dochter, dus je krijgt onbewust een beschermende rol toebedicht.... :Big Grin:  soms moelijk, meestal vanzelfsprekend!!!!  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Prettig weekend allemaal..heb het fijn, heb het goed.....Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

vandaag zaterdag ga ik boodschappen doen, door mijn huisje krummelen, misschien met de hond een lange wandeling maken in een park ofzo en vanavond Verjaardag vieren van mijn jongste zus...

Zondag is nog een verrassing, dat weet ik nog niet...hahahahaha...

fijne dag allemaal...het is herfst, over een week gaan de klokken een uur terug in Nederland....28 oktober, in de nacht van zaterdag op zondag...ach ja dat is enorm wennen...het zonnetje komt er waterig door, en ik zit nog achter de pc....eerdaags maar eens veranderen...misschien beter 's avonds schrijven ipv in de ochtend?... :Big Grin: 
pluk de dag...knuffel de boom in je tuin  :Stick Out Tongue: , of je partner, of je kind, of je huisdier zoals ik dat mag meemaken...haha, gezellie...Liefs van mij...Elisa ...daggggggggggggg

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ik was weer vrijwilliger op een festival, sta vast op de lijst als er iemand nodig is als gastvrouw, voor het kookteam of iets dergelijks  :Smile: 
Hopelijk heb je lekker gewandeld en was/ish etl euk bij je zusje op verjaardag! 
Fijn weekend  :Smile: 

Vandaag was het lekker uitrustdag, zit nu alleen te dubben of ik nog stad in wil of dat ik naar een feestje in andere stad ga... geestelijk denk ik JA en lichamelijk ben ik een blok beton...

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,
Lekker doen naar dat feestje, dat kan nog vast op dit tijdstip! En als je niet gaat, lekker je bed in. :Smile:  Fijne nacht..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ gossie,
Ik ben lekker thuis gebleven, kan mezelf niet voorbij blijven lopen  :Wink: 

Ik wil graag morgen naar de sauna, maar niemand kan mee, ja beste vriendin kan vrijdag...dus missch morgen maar even langs sauna in de sportschool om de hoek en dan vrijdag zwemmen/sauna denk ik...

----------


## gossie

@ luuss, goed dat je voor je zelf zorgt  :Smile: 

de week begint weer, morgen naar het vrij.w.w., dinsdag mantelzorg en woensdag zie ik altijd, en vaak wordt dat niks........... :Frown:  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> @ luuss, goed dat je voor je zelf zorgt 
> 
> de week begint weer, morgen naar het vrij.w.w., dinsdag mantelzorg en woensdag zie ik altijd, en vaak wordt dat niks...........


donderdag...vrijdag...zaterdag...zondag.....uitrus ten ??  :Cool:

----------


## swingmoeke

ga morgen lekker de ganse dag fietsen en s'avonds dansen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Ja voor onszelf zorgen is belangrijk he, zodat we leuke dingen kunnen doen  :Wink: 
Hopelijk wordt het een leuke dag bij vrijw.w.  :Smile: 

@ Raimun,
Lol als dat zou kunnen om halve weken te rusten  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ swingmoeke,
Oh lekker er even uit dus  :Smile: 
Ga je door de natuur fietsen? En dansen is les of voor de lol?

Vandaag geregeld dat ze as woensdag komen voor schoorsteen vegen, kraaienest weghalen en nieuwe kap erop zetten, verder de jaarlijkse telefoontjes gehad...
Morgen schoonmaakdag, woensdag komen dus die werklui, donderdag naar mn moeder voor te shoppen en vrijdag zwemmen/sauna...

----------


## christel1

Vandaag ben ik met mijn buurvrouw gaan shoppen. Die doet dat ook eens graag maar haar man doet het niet graag. Ze is wel al 75 maar we amuseren ons wel heel goed hoor. Normaal is het op maandag koffiemiddag bij haar samen met nog een oudere vrouw maar ze ging liever een shoppen met mij...

----------


## swingmoeke

Luuss,
ja we hebben 60 km in de natuur gefietst ikke weliswaar op ne ellektrische want ik heb fibromyalgie en cvs maar blijf niet bij de pakken zitten doe wat ik kan en vooral genieten
ja het zijn danslessen 6de jaar nu al zeer plezant
mmmmmmmmmmmmm vrijdag ga jij naar de sauna heerlijk
ik ga morgen lekker ontspannen en zwemmen
christel,
en veel gekocht tijdens je shoppen?

----------


## coffee

a.s. 25e,26e en 27e okt gaan wij naar Drenthe naar een SPa week-end, lekker saunaen, gemasseerd worden en een gezichtbehandeling.
Deze leuke aanbieding kwam op ons pad,via de extra's van telebankieren.
Geheel all-inclusive voor zeer weinig geld.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Oh gezellig dat je met de buurvrouw elke maandag koffie tijd doet, maar nog leuker is shoppen natuurlijk  :Wink:  Hopelijk zijn jullie geslaagd...

@ swingmoeke,
Oh 60km is wel veel, en ja een elektrische fiets is echt een mooie uitvinding  :Smile:  Hebben jullie nog hertjes of andere diertjes gezien? Vind het nu mooi met de herfstkleuren en de verschillende paddestoelen  :Smile: 
Leuk dat je al 6jaar aan dansles doet, welke dans? Stijldansen?
Ja zwemmen en sauna is echt fantastisch! 

@ coffee,
Klinkt als een hemels weekend! Altijd mooi om goedkooop naar iets leuks te gaan, geniet er lekker van!

Vandaag was dag, beetje opruimen, nog ffkes haarkleur kopen denk ik en dat zal het wel zijn voor vandaag...

----------


## coffee

Hahaha Luus ,

misschien eens op de extra's kijken als je aan het internetbankieren bent.

Zelf zou ik daar niet aan denken. Mn Lief kwam er mee.

Oorspronkelijk was het voor 2 dagen.


Swingmoeke
Ook wij vinden de herfstkleuren fantastisch!! sterker nog wij hebben ze toegepast in ons huis.

ps. WIsten jullie dat kleuren heel veel doen met een mens. ;-))

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Luus, het was tof om met de buurvrouw eens te gaan shoppen. We gaan dat zeker nog vaker doen. Ze wou wel niet dat ik iets betaalde om te gaan drinken...en wou me al geld geven voor mijn benzine, dat heb ik echt geweigerd hoor. Elke maandagnamiddag en woensdagnamiddag is het koffietijd bij haar samen met nog een oudere vrouw die in de vakanties haar katten eten komt geven. Maar als ze alleen is met die buurvrouw dan zegt die niet veel, die andere buurvrouw he, de kattenvrouw. En als ik dan niet kom op maandagnamiddag of op woensdagnamiddag dan is ze niet goed gezind... dus "offer" ik me op om koffie te gaan drinken bij haar 2 keer in de week. 
Is niet erg hoor want ze is echt heel lief. 
En ik heb de pull die ik wou kopen en nog een jeans ook kunnen kopen, aan halve prijs, de jeans he. En zij heeft een bloes gekocht en een pull en een nachtkleed. 
Als het solden zijn in januari gaan we dat zeker nog eens doen en misschien ook voor oud en nieuw om geschenkjes te kopen. 
We amuseren ons wel hoor, ja het kon mijn mama zijn en we komen heel goed overeen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ coffee,
Ja met van die rentepunten zeker, ik kijk daar ook nooit naar hoor... Ga wel gewoon zwemmen/sauna hier vlakbij is ook fijn  :Wink: 

@ christel,
Lief dat je 2x per week bij haar koffie gaat drinken en fijn dat het gezellig genoeg was om nog eens samen te gaan shoppen! Leuk ook dat je geslaagd bent  :Smile: 

Vandaag was een stomme dag. Tussen 9-12 zouden werklui komen, komen ze om 1 uur aankakken ZUCHT... Toen kwamen ze tot de ontdekking dat onze schoorsteen 3 gangen heeft en in alle 3 een kraaiennest zit, we hadden 1 overkapping besteld dus die hadden ze mee en geplaatst en nu komen ze maandag rond 3 uur (zal wel 4-5 uur worden zeker) langs om die andere 2 te plaatsen en het nest eruit te halen... Halve dag naar de maan met wachten, naja daarna niet veel meer gedaan, ja afwas en douchen en beetje opruimen. 
Morgen naar mijn moeder om te shoppen, hopelijk valt het mee...
Vrijdag zwemmen/sauna met beste vriendin daar zie ik wel naar uit  :Smile:

----------


## swingmoeke

snif snif vandaag niet naar de sauna geweest voelde me ziek deze morgend 
heb tot 14 uur in mijn bed gelegen
voel me iets beter maar moe amai
zal weer iets aan het broeden zijn zeker

----------


## Neetje

Heb nog geen plannen voor de komende dagen

----------


## christel1

De verjaardag vieren van mijn dochter, ze wordt 24 vandaag. Straks hapje en een drankje en misschien toch iets lekker eten vandaag :-)

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  genoten vh. feestje vd. dochter ???? 24 jaar ...mooie leeftijd  :Wink:  

Deze avond ...een 3 uren +- durende telefoongesprekken voeren ..... niet altijd zo leuk ....maar sommige zitten al in spanning te wachten ... :Smile:  :Wink: 

Morgen.... 's avonds uit eten ..... zondag naar de kust....Oostende ...nd. beurs van paro-astro ....samen met dochter .....en hapje gaan eten ....genieten  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

We gaan het feestje op een ander moment houden, haar broer moest naar de les, haar vriend ook, neefje had een toets op vrijdag, zal voor volgende week zijn als het vakantie is. We zijn wel gaan shoppen samen, heeft me wel geld gekost hoor, nieuwe outfit voor ons dame. Ja moest ze een vacature aangeboden krijgen en ze moet gaan solliciteren dan moet ze wel netjes voor de dag komen. Nu niet dat ze erbij loopt als een slons maar je kent de jeugd he.. een jeans met gaten in is hot, maar daarmee kan je niet op de arbeidsmarkt gaan rondlopen, toch niet voor de functie die zij wil.... 
Als je dochter moest weten waar ze een personnal assistent of een communicatiemedewerker zoeken, je mag me altijd een belletje geven (bachelor communicatiemanagement en master communicatiewetenschappen) en ze ziet er nog goed uit ook :-) xxx

----------


## Suske'52

christel  :Smile:  zal ik zekers doen .... :Wink:  doe wel nog een pm.  :Wink:  nu geen tijd .

----------


## Janneke

Ik ga vanavond nog tennissen. Lekker sportief!  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Janneke: Tennis je binnen en de hal of al buiten? het is een prachtige sport, ik heb het ook gedaan... :Smile:  byeeee

ik moet mijn dag nog invullen, ik zit hier al 2 uur te schrijven, vanmiddag bedenk ik wel een plan...
ik ben sinds vorige week weer gaan fitnessen...ik kan nog niet alles met mijn rechter pols ( na het breken) en arm maar dat komt wel weer...afgelopen week heb ik 2x gesport want ik was te moe, maar nu het beter weer wordt kunnen de wandelingen met mijn hondje Bhody weer wat langer worden...heerlijk... :Wink:

----------


## Janneke

> Janneke: Tennis je binnen en de hal of al buiten? het is een prachtige sport, ik heb het ook gedaan...


Ik tennis lekker buiten...heerlijk!  :Big Grin: 

Lekker wandelen buiten met de hond lijkt me ook heerlijk. Zeker nu het weer wat mooier aan het worden is  :Smile:

----------


## Marleen

Morgen lekker voor de tv troonwisseling volgen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Janneke

Vanochtend de balkonscene gezien, erg leuk! Toch nog wel wat bevreemdend om hen te zien als koninklijk echtpaar, maar dat zal wel wennen denk ik  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Vanmorgen heb ik ook de balkonscëne gezien. En s'middags naar de inhuldiging gekeken. Ik vond het indrukwekkend. 
Ze hebben wel geboft met het weer vandaag.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Girls.... :Wink:  Ik heb wel de abdicatie gezien en het balkon gebeuren mede met de kleine meiskes....prachtig om te zien....alles wat in de kerk gebeurde moet ik nog bekijken van mijn dvd speler...ik had het opgenomen, want ik ben toen het bos ingegaan met Bhody en anderen....gelukkig was het die dag droog....ik ben het met je eens Janneke, het moet even wennen nu onze geliefde Koningin Beatrix de scepter heeft overgedragen aan haar zoon en zijn zeer lieflijke vrouw Maxima...maar ik heb er het volste vertrouwen in, want deze man heeft zeer veel kennis meegekregen!  :Embarrassment:  ik wens hun beiden zeer veel sterkte, kracht en geluk toe met deze zware taak!  :Smile: 

vandaag doe ik het wat rustiger aan....

----------


## christel1

Ik heb het gevolgd op tv, dat koppel is wel helemaal anders dan onze Filipe met zijn Mathilde, die zijn zo open, sociaal en Maxima spreekt toch heel goed nederlands, in niks te vergelijken met onze Belgische seut Mathilde zelle. Super koppel jullie koning en koningin, veel succes ermee

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gaan jullie nog wat leuks doen? ik ben zo snipverkouden dat ik maar een beetje rustig aan doe, maar de zon komt met regelmaat tevoorschijn en dat is heerlijk natuurlijk...misschien zit er nog een klein wandelingetje in...even zien hoe ik mij voel...ik moet niks, maar ik mag iets...hahahaha..klinkt goed hoor...ff thuis zijn is soms ook erg fijn.... :Big Grin:  gezellige dag allen....

Christel: die Mathilde van jullie Koningshuis vindt ik een lieve charmante vrouw...zij is bevriend met Maxima en soms hebben ze een zelfde kledingkeuze...heel leuk is dat... :Big Grin:  dagggggggggg kanjer...niet te lang schilderen he?, anders ben je kapot...maar het wordt natuurlijk wel mooi, en je huis frist er enorm van op!!! doegie...fijne dag...

----------


## Suske'52

Elisa  :Big Grin:  beterschap met je verkoudheid ...en snotneus  :Big Grin:  

Gisteren met Moederdag ...druk .... de 3 taarten die ik gebakken heb waren lekker ....dit is het mooiste geschenk die ik mijn kinderen kan geven ...als ze langs komen ... ( dan dromen ze nog eens over vroeger wanneer ze me mochten mee helpen met te kneden .... eiwit kloppen ...enz. ) eigen gebak ...met thee /koffie .....tot 20u30 ..dan opruimen ....afwasmachine 'Jerome' aan het werk gezet ....en pyjama aan en genieten .... met een glaasje bubbels ...oooeeefff  :Wink:  

Vandaag even rustig aandoen ...lezen in mijn boek over Coco Chanel haar leven ...va. de geboorte ...hoe ze alles verwezenlijkt heeft ...ook de nodige relaties en vrijages gehad ..de 2 wereldoorlogen ... met de nodige informatie erbij ..... interessante boek ... :Wink:  

Jo  :Big Grin:  Hoe gaat het met je schoon -moeder ??? Doe het ook wat rustig aan ..... :Wink: 

Christel  :Wink:  Nog veel verfplezier ....tijd en stond afremmen .....vliegen water...hihi ... :Wink:  

elk hier aanwezig nog een fijne dag ..... en warme knuffel  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Janneke

Pinksterweekeinde...hopelijk wordt het zondag nog een beetje lekker weer en kunnen we naar het park muziek luisteren...

----------


## Marleen

Vandaag lekker in huis hangen met de kinderen. Vanalles doen en niks doen. Lummelen.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske, ja het is heerlijk als alle kinderen bij elkaar zijn. Moeders die ze weer lekker verwent, ik zie het al voor me met lekkere taarten erbij.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Heb je het boek van Coco Chanel al uit? 
Schoonmoeder heeft veel in moeten leveren. Maar afgelopen woensdag is ze weer thuis (tehuis) gekomen. Ze is nu echt heel broos geworden. Maar ze is ongelovelijk taai. Fijn dat ze weer thuis is. De tijd zal het leren. 
Ik ga vandaag verder werken aan de voorbereidingen voor een inloopmiddag voor de schilderclub waar ik les aan geef. Daar krijg ik mijn tijd wel mee om.  :Wink: 
@ Elisabeth, ben je al weer wat opgeknapt van de verkoudheid? Ben benieuwd hoe het met je tante gaat. Veel sterkte.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Het is prachtig hoe je Moederdag beschrijft en de herrinnering van taarten bakken...heel kostbaar zulke momenten met de kinderen...dag moeder overste... :Big Grin: 

Janneke en Marleen, ik hoop dat jullie allebei hebben kunnen doen wat je wilde...groetjes... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Jolanda: Wat heerlijk dat schoonmama weer thuis is gekomen....ja de mensen die langere tijd in het ziekenhuis liggen en die ouder zijn moeten veel inleveren, de kwaliteit gaat helaas achteruit...sterkte met alles...
och ja nog veel plezier met de schilderlessen die je geeft...boeiend en mooi dat je talent hebt.... :Embarrassment: 

Ik ben opgeknapt vd verkoudheid....ik ben nu ruim een week gigantisch druk eigenlijk met mijn lieve tante....
ik ga zometeen eerst het ziekenhuis bellen dat doe ik elke dag...daarna verslag uitbrengen via de mail naar heel veel familie...daarna wassen en aankleden en optuttelen...de hond uitlaten...wat in huis doen, telefoontjes beantwoorden, tegen 17.00 uur naar het ziekenhuis toe, haar helpen met eten...weer naar huis en hond uitlaten...telefoontjes beantwoorden...verslag uitbrengen via de mail, en daarna bedenken wat ik wil eten, desnoods een heerlijk boterham en daarna zit ik zeer moe maar voldaan op de bank!!! gisterochtend heb ik weer een uurtje gesport...dat was goed voor mij...even de zinnen verzetten en de kop wat schonen... :Big Grin: 

Prettige dag allen....heb het goed, heb het fijn....daggggggg, Liefs  :Cool:  waar blijft de zon a.u.b.

----------


## Raimun

> Prettige dag allen....heb het goed, heb het fijn....daggggggg, Liefs  waar blijft de zon a.u.b.


_Is in bestelling !!...pakje ligt nog ergens ( verloren ) op Zaventem ..
komt in orde  nog effe geduld hebben !!_

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal.....

Waar is toch iedereen....nog in de winterslaap of dip??? ja oke ik ben er ook wel eens niet, maar af en toe "WEL"!

Vandaag heb ik een vrije dag....voor het eerst ga ik niet naar het ziekenhuis toe vandaag...ik was giga moe....als je elke dag een dierbare ziet in het ziekenhuis en je weet hoe de persoon "was" als voor de grote hersenbloeding, dan geeft je dat soms verdriet...mijn tante is zo levenslustig altijd, ook op hoge leeftijd...ik wil haar niet in de steek laten, zo voelt dat bijna...soms ben ik dit leven een beetje zat en voel mij somber...er is zoveel leed geweest de afgelopen jaren dat ik mij wel eens afvraag hoe ik dit nog volhoud....maar allez, als de zon gaat schijnen dan wordt ik ook weer gewekt, dan gaan de voelsprieten weer vrolijk worden en openstaan, en herstellen dan weer een beetje, zodat we de dagen weer meer omarmen.... :Embarrassment:  ik weet nog niet hoe ik de dag in vul...mijn huis een beetje aan kant maken, of een wandeling maken als het weer minder grijs is....
nieuwe dag, nieuwe kansen!  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Nog altijd aan het verven Elisa, dat ben ik aan het doen.... Nu de traphal, tof werkje als het zal gedaan zijn en verder alle huishoudelijke taken die hier ook nog moeten gedaan worden. Dat staat hier ook allemaal niet stil. Dag schattie

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ga zometeen naar de schilderclub. Alles in orde maken voor de inloopmiddag. Morgen wordt ik door mijn vriendinnen verwent, een dagje uit. Heerlijk.
Daarna even uitblazen, ha,ha. 
Iedereen fijne zonnige dagen gewenst.
@ Christel, wat een energie heb jij toch. 
@ Elisabeth, tja, soms komt alles tegelijk. Gelijk een golfbeweging. Las vaker af en toe een dag voor jezelf in, anders hou je het niet vol. Succes met alles.  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Jolanda, mijn energie is eventjes op hoor nu, straks mijn zoon nog een paar plekjes laten schilderen van de traphal waar ik niet bij kan "wegens te klein" en enkel nog koken, 't zullen frietjes met steak worden, snel klaar of met kip. Soms krijg ik hier wel eens de klop van de hamer en dan slaap ik een paar uur, anders niet uit te houden en mijn rug die staat op breken..... en mijn voeten doen ook pijn. Moet er nog zand zijn ? Ik zou beter schrijven verf, kan ze niet meer zien momenteel, maar alle kamers en de badkamer en de traphal zijn gedaan, nu trap beginnen afschuren want die moet ook een nieuw jasje krijgen en dan beneden beginnen..... met heel weinig moed hoor, geen ne meer.

----------


## Suske'52

:Wink: Hallo lieve schatten :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  ben er even niet geweest .....ik /man hebben een uitnodiging gehad om mee te gaan naar Tossa del Mar ....prachtig weder gehad ....lekker genoten ...van exclusief eten en wijn drinken ....mijn neef had ons uitgenodigd om mee te reizen ...samen met zus en man ...het was zalig ... eerst stond ik er niet voor open maar mijn neef heeft me overtuigt ....  :Wink:  en ik heb het me nog geen moment beklaagt ....het leven kan op één moment zo veranderen ..... ik heb er hard genoeg voor gewerkt ....punt !!!! 

Ik heb de laatste weken intens geleefd ...mijn batterijen opgeladen ....ook een Aura Soma therapie ondergaan ...regressie...ondergaan ....heftig ....maar ik ben meer relax ....dochter heeft het vd. week ook ondergaan ....ook zeer heftig ...volgende maand mijn zus .... 

Nu ga ik even proberen tijd voor mezelf te nemen ...niet gemakkelijk ....want er wordt langs alle zijde aan mijn mouwen getrokken ....  :Confused:  Geniet van jullie weekend ... :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  dikke knuffel

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, ja dat je de pijp leeg hebt (zoals wij dat zeggen) dat snap ik wel. Maar ik bewonder je voor je doorzettingsvermogen dat je ondanks al je ongemakken aanpakt. Je hebt wel eer van je werk. 
@ Suske, heerlijk, lekker er even uit geweest, je zinnen verzet. Dat kan een mens heel goed doen. Therapie gevolgd, je bent goed bezig. Alles eens laten bezinken. Succes met alles.  :Wink: 
@ Elisabeth, hoe gaat het met je? Een beetje grip op alles? Hopenlijk gaat het met je tante wat beter.
Eindelijk komt dan de langverwachte zon, vitamienen. Elisabeth, probeer tussen de drukte door te genieten. Lieve groet.  :Wink: 
@ Ha Raimun, hoe gaat het met je? Druk met van alles en nog wat?  :Wink: 

De expositie/inloopmiddag was een succes. Veel positieve reactie's. De mensen genoten met volle teugen. Dan besef je waarvoor je het doet. 
Iedereen fijne zonnige dagen.  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Iedereen is blijkbaar aan het genieten van het mooie weer. En dat is helemaal goed, want in dit kikkerlandje moet je de momenten genieten als ze daar zijn.  :Wink: 
Nog een maandje wachten en we hebben vakantie. Heerlijk, ik kan nu al van de gedachte genieten. 
De tuin is nu op zijn mooist. Bloemen. De jongkies van de merel zijn uitgevlogen. Ze waren er maar druk mee. 
Morgen ga ik naar mijn moeder die 75 jaar oud wordt. We gaan haar verrassen, ik ben zo benieuwd naar haar reactie.
Hopenlijk geniet iedereen van het mooie weer.
Hou je taai allemaal. Liefs.  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Hallo.... Een fijne zondag ieder  :Big Grin:  aan het bekomen van allerlei drukte ....  :Frown:  ....hopelijk kan ik het wat kalmer aan doen .... in de toekomst ....lukt het me ...??? Of komen ze gelijk de vliegen terug gevlogen ....haha ..... Soms wordt het me wel wat teveel ....  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Jo  :Big Grin:  Was je schoon -moeder blij ....was ze verrast ....???? Hoe is het nog met je schilders-maatje ....is haar gezondheid nog altijd stabiel ???? 

Christel  :Big Grin:  al wat bekomen vd. renovatie ..??? Je mag wel fier zijn ....zo'n een drukte en gedoe .....maar nadien is het genieten .... :Wink:  fijn ... :Big Grin:  

Elisa  :Big Grin:  anMa -Raimun  :Big Grin:  jullie zijn ook de blijvers en de activisten op dit forum ....gelukkig ... :Big Grin:  want anders was het hier een dooie boel .....bedankt  :Big Grin:  

Thuis is het hier wat minder druk ...wel de nodige probleempjes gehad ....ook met vriendin ....ziekte ....borst-kanker ...zéér vlug gegaan ....ze was er op tijd bij ....mammografie gekregen ....niets aan de hand ...en 6 weken nadien plots een bultje ...gelukkig ....is ze een vluggerd .... operatie ....12 juni ......nu bestraling ....hormonenkuur ....Zo dus dames ...niet wachten bij vaststelling van eigenaardigheden .... ook regelmatig zelf-onderzoek doen .....en alert zijn ..... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  

Wat mijn dochter betreft ...ze heeft haar opzeg gekregen .....dd. Fyra treinen ....nogal historie hé ....je mag dit wel zeggen .......ze krijgt nog 1 jaar ....tot volgend jaar juni ....zo dus terug naar af ...en zoeken naar ander werk .... .....zo is 'n mens nooit gerust .....  :Wink:  

Aan ieder veel zonneschijn ...en liefde ...vriendschap ....een dikke knuffel aan ieder ...Suske  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske, leuk om weer wat van je te horen.  :Wink:  
Maar goed dat je vriendin er op tijd bij is. Ze heeft de operatie al gehad denk ik. Alles goed verlopen? Heel veel sterkte de komende tijd voor haar, het is allemaal heftig, ook voor jou natuurlijk.
Wat jammer van je dochter dat ze haar baan gaat verliezen. Nu duimen dat ze iets anders kan vinden. Ja, Suske, zo blijf je je zorgen maken.  :Frown:  
Ik hoop voor haar dat ze iets anders kan vinden in de tussentijd. Veel succes. 
Geniet van het mooie weer. Warme groet.  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: darling, wat heb jij al veel werk verricht met het verven, je krijgt een compleet nieuw huis, ontzettend gaaf...de verf zal je nu wel de neusgaten uitkomen en je rug moet een massage hebben!!! fijne dag moppie.... :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda: je hebt jou moeder zeker verrast met zo'n mooi cadeau....succes met de schilderclub en wat hartstikke leuk dat je vriendinnen je verwent hebben....dat "verdien" je ook!!! liefsssssssssss  :Smile: 

Suske: hallo moeder overste....wat lees ik daar een leuk verhaal van jou....toe maar, Tossa del Mar...super gaaf, wat heerlijk dat je enorm genoten hebt, dat is aan jou besteed!!! en dan ook nog therapie en andere dingen, wauw je bent een beetje als herboren...ik hoop dat je dit gevoel lang mag vasthouden.....sterkte voor je dochter....jammer van die prachtige treinen, helaas, ook voor alle mensen die daardoor zonder baan komen te zitten.....sterkte!!!  :Big Grin:  een dikke knuffel terug...och heel veel sterkte voor jou vriendin...dat is knokken.....liefs...

Raimun: wat doe jij morgen? heb je de boom al geknuffeld voor je huis? (grapje) prettige dag gewenst.....

Vandaag was ik in het verpleeghuis samen met mijn zus, en ik heb mij rot geergerd aan dingen die niet gaan zoals ze moeten, en als ik boos ben zie je dat ook op mijn gezicht....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Mad:  en zo werd het later, weer naar huis gegaan, hond uitlaten in de hitte en vanmiddag maar binnen gebleven...de bui zakt weer en morgenmiddag maar opnieuw naar het verpleeghuis...ik wilde eigenlijk een uurtje sporten maar daar is geen tijd voor, dus dat doe ik (probeer) maar donderdagochtend.... :Wink: 
het wordt tijd om te slapen...

dag Sietske.....lekker slapen en morgen gezond weer op! Liefsssss....is het in Belgie ook zo tropisch warm? helpppppppppppp maar wel goed voor de horeca.... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanmorgen naar de markt getogen met mijn jongste zus...het weer zag er belabberd uit, dus de auto gepakt, goh wat rijdt die auto fijn zeg!!! super....thuis gekomen kreeg ik het zo in de rug dat ik eerst wat moest slikken om in model te trekken...vanmorgen mijn haren extra gewassen en toen ik thuis kwam zat het voor geen meter...ik moet nodig naar de kapper, maar tegen plensbuien en veel wind is geen enkel kapsel veilig!!!! na een uurtje rustig zitten bracht ik mijn zusje weer naar huis toe en liet ik Bhody uit...ja ik had de rubberen laarsen al aangetrokken en mijn waxjas....weer zeiknat.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
nu een beetje uitrusten en vanavond een "date"...dus ik mag mijzelf een beetje optuttelen met fohn en krultang en de rest...misschien een nieuwe vriend?  :Stick Out Tongue:  (grapje) ach ik reken nergens meer op, maar het lijkt mij reuze gezellig en ik ben heel nieuwsgierig....hopelijk werkt mijn rug een beetje mee, wel fijn dat ik geen uur in de auto hoef te zitten...bedankt lieve date... :Wink: 

Goed en een warmer weekend gewenst voor allen!!!! Liefsssssssss

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Elisabeth, tja het weer is naatje pet. Ach, ik probeer mij er niet zo druk om te maken. Ik zie de zonnige kant ervan in. Het huis kan weer lekker gelucht worden, hitte weg. Pfff.... Maar goed, zo'n weer ben je zo beu, zeker als je met je hond erdoor moet.  :Frown: 
Ik wens je alvast een fijne avond toe met je date. De haren weer in de krul gekregen, grappig ik heb ze net ook gedaan.  :Wink:  Tja, je moet er wat voor over hebben, ha,ha.
Dit weekend ga ik wat freubelen, lekker weer ervoor. 
Wens iedereen een heel aangenaam weekend.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> Christel: darling, wat heb jij al veel werk verricht met het verven, je krijgt een compleet nieuw huis, ontzettend gaaf...de verf zal je nu wel de neusgaten uitkomen en je rug moet een massage hebben!!! fijne dag moppie....
> 
> Jolanda: je hebt jou moeder zeker verrast met zo'n mooi cadeau....succes met de schilderclub en wat hartstikke leuk dat je vriendinnen je verwent hebben....dat "verdien" je ook!!! liefsssssssssss 
> 
> Suske: hallo moeder overste....wat lees ik daar een leuk verhaal van jou....toe maar, Tossa del Mar...super gaaf, wat heerlijk dat je enorm genoten hebt, dat is aan jou besteed!!! en dan ook nog therapie en andere dingen, wauw je bent een beetje als herboren...ik hoop dat je dit gevoel lang mag vasthouden.....sterkte voor je dochter....jammer van die prachtige treinen, helaas, ook voor alle mensen die daardoor zonder baan komen te zitten.....sterkte!!!  een dikke knuffel terug...och heel veel sterkte voor jou vriendin...dat is knokken.....liefs...
> 
> *Raimun: wat doe jij morgen? heb je de boom al geknuffeld voor je huis? (grapje) prettige dag gewenst.....*
> Vandaag was ik in het verpleeghuis samen met mijn zus, en ik heb mij rot geergerd aan dingen die niet gaan zoals ze moeten, en als ik boos ben zie je dat ook op mijn gezicht....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  en zo werd het later, weer naar huis gegaan, hond uitlaten in de hitte en vanmiddag maar binnen gebleven...de bui zakt weer en morgenmiddag maar opnieuw naar het verpleeghuis...ik wilde eigenlijk een uurtje sporten maar daar is geen tijd voor, dus dat doe ik (probeer) maar donderdagochtend....
> het wordt tijd om te slapen...
> ...


Dag Elisabeth ,
die bewuste boom knuffel ik regelmatig !! ..precies of hij dat geweldig vindt ..zegt ie wel niet , maar ik " voel " het  :Embarrassment: 

Van de " super zon " heb ik genoten met volle teugen !!..meestal zoek ik 'n plaatsje in de lommer ..met 'n goed boek !!
Deze week werd ik echter wakker op bladzijde zoveel ( waarbij ik in slaap gevallen ben  :Big Grin:  ) die was verdorie vergeeld ...heb ik dan toch zolang geslapen ???  :Confused:  .... heerlijk !!!.....

De regen deert mij ook niet hoor ...heerlijk om in te wandelen ...zeker hier in Bokrijk..zalige rust in de bossen  :Big Grin: 

Ik lees , dat jij je rot geërgerd hebt aan de dingen die...enz...
Moet je niet doen Elisabeth .. de dingen zijn zoals de mensen ..soms goed ...soms ergerlijk..en meestal onvoorspelbaar 
( op enkele uitzonderingen na .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )...

Jij hebt weer 'n " date " weten te versieren hé !! .. :Cool: ..als hij dan toch niet de juiste maat , of gezellig zittende schoenen heeft  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  heb je tenminste toch weer 'n lekker etentje in 't verschiet  :Embarrassment: ..zorg maar dat je behoorlijk opgetut bent  :Embarrassment: 
Je hoopt dat jouw rug dan """ 'n beetje mee wil """????..wat moet ik mij daar nu weer bij voorstellen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..hohoho foeiiii Elisabeth !!

Dit w.e. moet ik ook de schoenwinkels induiken  :Cool: ..heb schoenen nodig voor 'n " speciale gelegenheid ".
hopelijk vind ik de juiste maat ...... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Verder wens ik jou en alle anderen hier 'n super gezellig ..winderig / regenachtig / zonnig w.e.....laat het niet aan jullie hartje komen hé ....na regen komt altijd zonneschijn ...ook al is het niet op de juiste plaats !!  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: Woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wat ben je toch een ranzige man..hahahahahaha...,lummel,.. wat jij allemaal niet bedenkt...als je zo'n last van de rug hebt dan is het moeilijk zitten op de stoel...comprendo?????  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  dit keer geen etentje, de vorige keer was per toeval....ik had niet gegeten voor die tijd, zodat ik mijn aandacht erbij kon houden, en dat is prima gelukt...
het was een hele leuke date!!!! 
heerlijk dat je in slaap kon vallen boven je boek in de schaduw van je tuin neem ik aan...fantastisch, besef dat dit heerlijk is...ik zit altijd binnen als het heel warm is, op een flat kun je dan buiten niet zijn... :Embarrassment:  de mensen gaan dan 's avonds en 's nachts buiten zitten en lawaai maken... :Wink:  regen houd ik niet van, want wij vrouwen zijn meestal een beetje druk met het haar....eerst de champoo in het haar doen, daarna misschien nog crèmespoeling, daarna haar fohnen en mousse of gel erin kneden, en afmaken met haarlak!!! als je dan buiten komt met je schone kapsel en het regent wordt het een "klittenboel" hahahahaha gatver...maar enfin je ruikt dan ook gelijk alle produkten die je gebruikt hebt....haha, dit begrijpen jullie zeker meiden....

bedankt voor je goede adviezen, maar soms is een mens gewoon boos en dan moet je "afkoelen"... :Big Grin:  dank voor je mail, en koester de boom...dagggggggggg ps: succes met schoenen kopen voor de "speciale" gelegenheid, dan denk ik aan feesten, trouwerij, of iets naars zoals begrafenis...dat laatste hoop ik dan maar niet....dag Raimun...prettige dag verder...doegie...Groetjes van Elisa 

Dag Jootje en alle anderen die voorbij zoeven...Liefsssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

Er komt teug leven in de brouwerij ...haha .... plezant om de belevenissen te lezen van ieder ....hier vandaag nh. kerkhof geweest....graf van broer...bloemen opgezet ... nadien gekookt ... vd. avond nog een begroeting van een vriend ...de 2° op 3 weken tijd ....het is van het jaar de 5) persoon ....ja zie ....dat heb je wel met ouder worden ...rondom jou beginnen de oudere weg te vallen .......Maar wel ook al 3 geboortes gehad ....zodus de natuur regelt wel alles ....nieuw leven . Morgen is mijn jongste klein -dochter jarig (9 jaar ) ....feest ....met de nodige drankjes en hapjes .... :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske, proficiat alvast met je jongste kleindochter, en veel plezier morgen.  :Big Grin:  
Tja, dat is inderdaad het nadeel van ouder worden, je ziet steeds meer mensen om je heen weg vallen. Niet altijd makkelijk. Gelukkig is er ook weer nieuw leven, en zo is de cirkel weer rond. 
@ Elisabeth, fijn dat je date leuk was.  :Wink: 
Wel jammer voor jou dat je niet in een tuin kunt gaan zitten, dat zul jij inderdaad wel missen. Groen werkt rustgevend vind ik, ik kijk hier in de tuin heel veel naar de vogels, ik geniet daar erg van. We hebben een grote notenboom in de tuin, daaronder is het goed toeven. 
Als je haar maar goed zit, daar weet ik alles van. Zo gaat dat met vrouwen. 
@Raimun, wist niet dat jij een knuffelboom had, in je eigen tuin? Succes met de schoenenjacht.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jo  :Big Grin:  Een tuin met een notelaar erin ....zalig ...zekers bij hitte ...vd. verkoeling is een tof plekje .....natuur kan zo ontspanning geven ...en het kost niets ....  :Big Grin: 
@ Elisa  :Big Grin:  aan mijn appelboompje ...hangt er 1 appel aan ...haha ....een appeltje vd. dorst .... :Wink:  elke morgen bij het opstaan met een tas koffie in de hand ...ga ik mijn tuin in ....2 a 3 aren niet groter ...maar genoeg ....om wat kruiden groenten /bloemen ....planten ....3 fruitboompjes ...en 2 zwarte bessen struiken ...kiwiplant ...groeit formidabel ..... een groot terras bij de keuken + fontein met verlichting .... klein terras bij het tuinhuis ....veel zithoekjes ...'n mens herleeft ...wanneer de vogels zingen ....bij de buren ook een pauw ...die kan zich wel laten horen .... :Wink:  zalig ....ik ben ook zoveel mogelijk buiten ...zo groot gebracht ...zet mij niet op een flat ...want ik kwijn weg .....hihi .... ik voel me daar opgesloten .... mediteren .... op mijn bank ....daar is mijn plaats ...om tot rust te komen ..... :Wink:  

Gisterenavond nog nd. school geweest.... klein-dochter oudste ...19 jaar .....uitreiking ...proclamatie ....ze is er door ....wat gevreesd ...hiervoor ....zo dus vd. avond mogen we dubbel toasten ....

groetjes ....knuffel ..... :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske, wat fijn dat zij ook geslaagd is.  :Wink:  Laat de wijn maar goed smaken dan... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik kan mij je tuin voor de geest halen, lijkt me heel gezellig. Een kiwi is ook heel decoratief, mijn vriendin heeft er ook een in de tuin.  :Smile:  Fruitbomen, mjammie, daar zul jij dan wel de nodige jam van maken (of taarten).  :Stick Out Tongue:  Geniet van je tuin, net wat je zegt, je komt er tot rust. 
@ Elisabeth, en is de date voor herhaling vatbaar? Of anders maar lekker genieten in het Engelse werk, (zo heet dat park toch als ik mij goed herinner?)
Ik heb verschillende seringen in de tuin. Ze ruiken zo heerlijk. Ook hortensia's, die vind ik ook zo mooi.
Zometeen geef ik de laatste schilderles van het seizoen. Dan ga ik eindelijk zelf weer eens aan de slag. Ik heb er zin in, zomerstop, de batterij opladen.  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

De afgelopen dagen de klok rond geschilderd.  :Big Grin:  Een leuk schilderij voor mijn ouders gemaakt, voor vanavond als het feest is. 
Ben nu eindelijk weer eens voor mezelf bezig. Fijn, laat de vakantie maar komen.  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  Volgende week wordt het fijn weer, geniet ervan.  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Gefeliciteerd voor jou kleindochter met haar examen, en je 9 jarige kleinkind :Big Grin: ...ach geweldig he? en wat hebt U een prachtige grote tuin met mooie bloemen en bomen, om jaloers op te worden...geweldig...maar mijn tijd komt misschien nog wel eens, dat er ook een tuintje voor mij kan komen! ik lees bij het graf van je "broer" bloemen gezet....ach Suske heb je ook een broer verloren...triest...."ik" moet nog het graf van mijn broer fatsoeneren en nieuwe plantjes erop zetten... :Big Grin:  fijne dag Suske....Liefs....

Jolanda: hallo bezige bij, fijn dat je nu mag uitrusten en straks van een welverdiende vakantie genieten...alvast een hele goede tijd he? ik ga volgende week naar een vriend toe voor een paar dagen, maar misschien verandert dat nog, ik wacht het af...
mijn date? ja dat is voor herhaling vatbaar.  :Stick Out Tongue:  er is een klik...
zeg Jolanda wat was dat voor een feest van je ouders? hun trouwdag misschien? dagggggg knuffel....

Raimun: alles goed daar? prettige dag....

Gisteren ben ik in huis is aan de gang gegaan...'s middags de strijkplank ophalen bij mijn zus, want de mijne stortte pas geleden rakelings aan mijn voeten plotseling in elkaar....brrrrrrrrrrr ik had geluk....nog een hele tijd gebabbeld inzake mijn tante in het verpleeghuis, aangezien de meeste ouderen buiten de stad wonen hebben wij het stokje grotendeels overgenomen, maar de drukte werd teveel! nu gaat het een stuk beter met mijn tante, ze wordt sterk en krachtig en kan zonder rollator lopen, het is heel misschien wel een kwestie van tijd wanneer ze hier weer kan komen te wonen op haar mooie flat, eerst nog wat revalideren en eens afwachten wat het team in het verpleeghuis van haar vindt en wat er nog georganiseerd moet worden als ze thuis komt...huishoudelijke hulp, thuiszorg, etc....we wachten het af.....

vandaag wil ik in mijn huis wederom wat doen, ik heb achterstand....vanmiddag ga ik tevens naar de schoonheidsspecialiste toe en laat mij lekker verwennen...och zalig ik kijk er al naar uit....ik ga naar een particulier toe, dat is goedkoper dan de dure salons, maar even fijn hoor.... :Big Grin:  het wordt al later, ik ga verder met mijn dingen...een prettige dag gewenst voor allen die dit lezen...
Liefs van Elisa

ps: Ja Raimun, je hebt gelijk wat je zei bij een kaarsje aansteken, ik ben soms wel eens chaotisch, dat heeft alles te maken met drukte, ik haal mij alles aan, en wil iedereen helpen, maar ik probeer soms toch om wat ordelijker te zijn...zodra ik meer mijn rust kan vinden en meer tijd "neem" voor mijzelf dan zal de balans stukken beter worden....fijne dag en het ga je goed...hartelijke groeten..... :Cool:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag heb ik de was gedaan :-) van de kinderen he en ook van mij natuurlijk. Verder eventjes werken stop gezet, moest wat onderzoeken ondergaan want de laatste controle was niet goed, dus terug eens fietsproef (donderde er bijna af van vermoeidheid en zat nog niet aan mijn maximum vermogen, daarna onder de scan (dat was vorige donderdag), gisteren nog eens onder de scanner geweest en donderdag naar de cardio om de uitslag. 
Deze morgen op bezoek geweest bij mijn huisarts, heb een bronchitis te pakken, ja wat wil je met zo'n shitzomer al .... en vastgesteld dat ik arthrose krijg aan mijn vingers (waarom, waarom ? ) en op 31 juli naar de orthopedist om mijn hallux valgus knobbels eens te laten bekijken waar ik meer en meer last van heb, en bredere schoenen is geen optie, ik loop al bijna altijd op mijn sokken rond maar kan zo wel de deur niet uitgaan, zou ook geen zicht zijn en nee ik draag geen naaldhakken of zo, heb ik ook nooit gedaan, is gewoon erfelijk. Dus genoeg gezeurd nu zeker ????

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Christel: Je zeurt helemaal niet, je noemt de feiten op en ik vindt het verschrikkelijk voor jou dat je zoveel onderzoeken moet ondergaan en dat je zo'n pijn moet lijden...ik leef met je mee lieverd...als je toch dichter bij woonde dan kwam ik naar je toe met wat lekkers te eten en te drinken en konden we fijn praten, maar de afstand is te ver.... :Embarrassment: 
Rust uit schattie, schreeuw af en toe naar je kinderen zodat zij jou helpen en "JIJ" niet teveel zwaar werk verricht...
je hebt al je huis geverfd dus dat is al heel zwaar om te doen...ik hoop dat jij je toch op de 1 of andere manier kunt ontspannen anders stuur ik een masseur naar je toe, iemand die je zere lijf behandelt.... :Big Grin:  ik maak een grapje maar ik wens jou de komende tijden heel veel sterkte met alles wat je moet doorstaan...
alle goeds en ik hoop dat de zon mag gaan schijnen en jou lichaam een beetje verwarmd!  :Cool: 

Liefs en een hele dikke knuffel van Elisa... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanmiddag wil ik naar mijn tante gaan in het verpleeghuis...vanavond wil ik naar mijn tante gaan die opgebaard ligt in haar eigen huis, ik moet steeds aan haar denken...morgen is de kerkdienst, de begrafenis/crematie en naar af loop van dat alles gaan we naar het huis toe waar mijn tante altijd heeft gewoond...mijn goede vriend past de hele dag op Bhody mijn hondje dus dat is fijn....

gisteravond heeft iemand de boeddha bij mijn voordeur weggehaald, ik was boos en heb aangebeld bij de hele galerij...jammer..wie doet nou zoiets....tegen de avond had ik weer veel overlast van mijn bovenburen...straks maar weer gaan klagen bij de Woningbouw....ik liep gisteravond met Bhody buiten tegen 23.30 uur...ik was razend en gefrustreed dat die meid nergens rekening mee houd...haar vader die er officieel woont is al er al weken niet....pffffffffffffff  :Confused:  mijn hersenen raken overprikkeld...ik zou die meid graag eens een klap in haar gezicht geven en hard aan haar haren trekken... :Stick Out Tongue:  wat een drama queen...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr en tot overmaat van ramp toen ik vanmorgen weer in de lift naar boven ging, maakte de lift een valbeweging bij de 4e verdieping, mijn hemel wat was ik angstig, ik schrok mij kapot....ik hield mij snel vast aan de leuning met mijn rechterhand en Bhody hield ik links vast aan de riem en met een ruk ging de lift naar de 5e etage....och wat was ik blij dat ik veilig kon uitstappen....ik heb meteen de technische dienst van de Woningbouw gebeld en die bellen weer naar dat bedrijf toe...pffffffffffffffffff :Wink:  en Zo begint de dag weer goed, ik ben " wakker" geschud.....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

prettige dag allemaal....ik duik snel de douche in.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Liefs van Elisa

----------


## jolanda27

Sorry, even geen fut meer om te reageren. Had een heel verhaal getypt en toen viel de site weg. Niet leuk. 
Elisabeth, veel sterkte morgen en een mooi afscheid.
Zonnige groeten iedereen.

----------


## Suske'52

In de voormiddag hetzelfde meegemaakt .... :Mad:  :EEK!:

----------


## Suske'52

In de voormiddag hetzelfde meegemaakt ....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat gaat de tijd toch snel....In Belgie is er een nieuw Koningspaar getroond Philip en Mathilde, prachtig, helaas heb ik er niets van gezien, maar enfin soms gaan de dingen wel eens anders...vandaag is het bloedheet...vanmorgen ben ik een uurtje gaan sporten, allez wat had ik het het warm....sinds zondag heb ik pijn op de borst, het gaat en het komt en ik kon moeilijk slapen, daarom ging ik sporten om mijzelf af te leiden.... :Big Grin:  redelijk gelukt....daarna Bhody uitgelaten in de hitte en een korte siësta gehouden...nu heb ik wassen gedraaid, een beetje gesopt, en nu draait de vaatwasser....even wat schrijven hier en dan mijn hondje weer uitlaten en wat eten, misschien wordt het iets simpels zoals huzarenslade kant en klaar offfffffffff ik maak iets anders...even zien hoeveel energie ik nog heb...

morgen is het dinsdag en ga ik mijn tante uit het verpleeghuis halen en dan een boodschap doen en haar naar huis brengen in haar eigen flat, dan mag ze weer een paar uren blijven en kijken hoe dat gaat....langzaam kan ze dan wennen...ze is soms wat in de war, maar ach als je 84 jaar bent is dat toch niet gek he en helemaal als je zoveel hebt meegemaakt.....ik denk als je een grote bloeding in je hoofd hebt gekregen(15 mei jongstleden) dat het wonderbaarlijk is dat je zo sterk weer kunt worden...mijn arts vond het bijzonder.... :Embarrassment:  ik wens haar heel veel goeds...ik hoop dat ze over een tijdje weer naar huis mag en dat ze dan wat hulp krijgt en lekker zelfstandig weer kan wonen zonder alle mensen waar ze nu is...nog even geduld en dan zal dat op een goede dag wel komen want ze krijgt veel kracht.....lieve allemaal, ik hoop dat het goed met jullie gaat....

veel liefs van Elisa.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saneke

HALLO MENSKENS?? 
komt er noch iemand buiten??..........
ik vind dat we onze intresses wel mogen delen zou leuk zijn heey .
ik ga heel graag wandellen. en als het weertje meezit?? dan ga ik wandellen, en neem mijn kleinste spruit mee maaar nu? komende weekeind ga ik eens wat grote schoonmaakje doen. badkamer schilderen en wie weet wat vind ik noch uit..... maar zal mijn handjes al goed vol hebben met de badkamer,zo lieve mensen laat maar komen wat jullie zouden gaan doen altijd fijn. grtj.........

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Saneke: Mijn lieve vrienden houden een winterslaapje...hahahaha grapje hoor...ik denk dat er veel personen op facebook zitten, maar enfin daar ben ik niet aangemeld...maar dit waren hele trouwe vrienden en als je jaren lief en leed deelt willen ze misschien nu wel wat rust of elders kijken en dat begrijp ik...ik kom soms ook niet elke dag meer, maar ik probeer nog wat te schrijven....je badkamer zal nu wel lekker schoon zijn he en het weekend is weer voorbij...het is alweer woensdag, de tijd vliegt....

Vanmiddag heb ik een afspraak bij ABN AMRO voor een paar uurtjes....er wordt een sociëteit opgezet in heel Nederland voor oud medewerkers en mensen die er voor hun 62 jaar met een regeling er zijn uitgegaan zoals ik bijvoorbeeld (door ziekte) er wordt 1x per maand een middag gepland ergens in een groot kantoor van ABN AMRO ...er zijn nog wat gastvrouwen nodig? ik zal vanmiddag horen hoe het er allemaal uit gaat zien...dus ben ik blij dat ik weer iets beter kan lopen want ik wil aanwezig zijn.... :Big Grin:  we zullen zien...
fijne dag Saneke en natuurlijk ook altijd voor mijn lieve stille vrienden die dit lezen...Liefs voor allen die ik ken... :Embarrassment:  en voor Saneke... :Embarrassment:

----------


## saneke

hoi hoi elisabeth9

bedankt voor je reactie, jammer genoeg is het hier maar stillekes he,
maar als er al iemand eens reageerd ben ik al blij.
facebook?? ja wie niet he al zijn wij dan 1 van de uitzonderingen want ik hoef dat ook niet te hebben geen intresse in.
het komende weekeind bezoekje bij mijn andere schoonbroer vrienden kring, familie? we moeten iedereen onderhouden vind ik.
mijn familie? is sinds jaren? klein! mijn ouders zijn allebei overleden, mijn papa aan longkanker, mijn mama aan een hartaderbreuk plotseling.
mijn andere tantes en nonkels aan kanker. mijn grootouders aan ouderdom.
nu is mijn broer terminaal ziek(sinds 1 jaar) ook longkanker en heeft noch 4jaar te leven, ik zou het hier niet in mogen zetten maar van het 1ne gesprek rol je automatisch in het andere he.
dus voor mij is mijn kleine familie en de familie van mijn dierbare heel belangerijk, en ook de andere mensen in mijn kring. vandaar iedereen gelijk.
ik heb een tweelingzus en zei is mijn alles!! toch 1tje hoger in rang hoor!  :Smile:  voor me hihi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
anfei triest om er eens over te praten als je dat nooit doet, het overvalt je ineens en sta je stil hoe kort het leven kan zijn.
vandaar probeer ik te genieten van alle dagen, en de kleinste dingen? die moeten je blij maken ooit komt er voor iedereen een dag dat het voorbij is!
en lang genoeg neem ik al het goede dat op me afkomt,dat me blij maakt en mij een gelukkige vrouw maakt(maakt me ook sterker bij een tegenslag) geniet vandaag de rest komt later.
ik vind de afspraak die jij hebt tof goed om de mensen die er zijn uitgegaan toch gelijke kansen krijgen, en aandacht word besteed aan iedereen.
in elk geval ben ik heel blij voor jou dat je kan deelnemen aan deze afspraak, ik vind het bijzonder spijtig dat je een ziekte is overkomen!!
al weet ik niet hoe of wat, maar ik kan je alleen maar beterschap wensen elisabeth,
een hele fijne middag ook voor jou, en ook voor alle lezers.

----------


## Raimun

> HALLO MENSKENS?? 
> komt er noch iemand buiten??..........
> ik vind dat we onze intresses wel mogen delen zou leuk zijn heey .
> ik ga heel graag wandellen. en als het weertje meezit?? dan ga ik wandellen, en neem mijn kleinste spruit mee maaar nu? komende weekeind ga ik eens wat grote schoonmaakje doen. badkamer schilderen en wie weet wat vind ik noch uit..... maar zal mijn handjes al goed vol hebben met de badkamer,zo lieve mensen laat maar komen wat jullie zouden gaan doen altijd fijn. grtj.........


Ik ga dit w.e. rustig zitten denken hoe jij je gaat uitlaten in die badkamer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: hahahahaha...dat is al achter de rug met die badkamer....pfffffffffffff goedemorgen... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Saneke: Dank je wel voor je lange vertrouwelijk mail....ik vindt het erg dat je beide ouders al moet missen, helaas hoort dat niet zo te gaan, en dat is zwaar! je broer terminaal...ik denk dan aan een korte tijd als ik dat woord hoor, maar elk jaar is meegenomen! ik wens hem en jullie veel sterkte...kanker is een vreselijke ziekte.... :Smile:  heel fijn dat je tweelingzus er nog is en de andere kant van de familie, van je man, en je hebt gelukkig 2 kinderen, dat maakt het kostbaar...Goed voor elkaar zorgen is het belangrijkst!  :Wink:  succes met alles Saneke...je hebt een goede instelling, helaas is het verdriet je niet gespaard gebleven...warme groet...

straks ga ik wat boodschappen doen en vanmiddag krijg ik leuk bezoek van een vriendin.... :Embarrassment: 

Prettige dag.....het wordt kouder buiten, ik heb de handschoenen al aan....brrrrrrrrrrr  :Big Grin:  maar beter dan regen he?

----------


## saneke

hahaha die badkamer??? uitgesteld................!!! denk maar al aan iets anders raimun.........

----------


## Raimun

> hahaha die badkamer??? uitgesteld................!!! denk maar al aan iets anders raimun.........


Van uitstel ..komt afstel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## saneke

WRONG ANSWER!!!......................................... .......
staat deze week op planning hehe..................

----------


## saneke

duuuuuuuuuuus deze week planning.. vandaag hard gaan werken jha goed voor je conditie, goed voor je ,wel zijn en goed voor je sociaal contact alle zo bezie ik het althans daarbuiten, staat op mijn planning donderdag jha raimun nu donderdag ( wel in de late namidag want moet werken tot 3u).hihihi zal mijn badkamer gedaan worden ik kan al eens iets uitstellen maar zeker niet afstellen nene dat mag niet!
nu woensdag is mijn namidagje met mijn kleintje zoals elke week.
en komende zondag ga ik met mijn gezinneke bij mijn zussie een shoot dagje houden.
onze hobby is luchtbuks schieten en een paar keer per maand houden wij zo een dagje.
en met een hoopje mensen is altijd leuk meegenomen. 
voila er kan al noch eens iets bijkomen maar afgaan????????????? nie gemakelijk.

----------


## Raimun

> Van uitstel ..komt afstel


Oké.....kan natuurlijk ook :
"" van uitstel komt geen afstel "".....;( hopelijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

""""voilà er kan al noch eens iets bijkomen maar afgaan????????????? nie gemakelijk. ""...

.. zolang het maar geen kilootjes zijn hé Saneke .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

@ Saneke...
welk soort windbuksen gebruiken jullie en met welk kaliber kogeltjes ?

----------


## saneke

HEY RAIMUN,

wij hebben verschillende luchtbuksen.zowel knikloop als pcp en kaliber.177 ,.22 en.25.
merken! ik zal er een paar opnoemen crosman, hatsan, Diana,gamo en dan de pistolen noch. 
je ziet dat is al heel wat morgen gaat mijn man noch een mp40 bijhalen.

en die kilotjes? mag gerust wel 5 minder maar dat gaat voor na de feesten zijn hoor noch even genieten he.
als je noch iets wil vragen altijd welkom groetjes.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Klinkt leuk van die windbuksen...als je dichter bij woonde wilde ik het graag leren!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag: Vanmorgen ging ik naar de begraafplaats om violen in de grond te zetten bij mijn broer, nu kan het nog voordat het gaat vriezen...toen een waxinelichtje aangestoken, een fotootje gemaakt zodat mijn ouders dat kunnen zien en toen door naar de winkels....een 15 kg zak hondenvoer gekocht etc...daarna door naar andere winkels en een praatje gemaakt met een bekende...daarna op een drafje de auto in en naar huis toe....hondje Bhody (reu) uitlaten en nu achter de pc wat typen.... :Smile:  straks nog wel iets doen in het huishouden....

Groeten.....

----------


## saneke

gewerkt voormiddag namidag een leuke broek gaan kopen, een zwarte strakke broek met vooraan leer en achter stof heel mooi op zwarte laarzen.
van het weekeind hoop ik thuis mijn werk thuis eens in te halen want elk weekeind al iets gepland en dit weekeind wil ik het thuis gelegen swanjeren.alles spic en span maken.
maaar mischien komt het wel weer helemaal anders uit dan gepland.........

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geniet van je mooie broek Saneke...hartstikke leuk meid... :Big Grin: 

Ik was bezig vandaag mijn huishouding te doen.....nu even ontspannen achter de pc...straks weer Bhody uitlaten...mijn hondje werd gister 5 jaar oud...ik weet nog goed toen hij kwam...als cadeau gekregen in januari voor mijn verjaardag!!!! pffffffffffffffffffff wat was dat wennen, maar wat was het een kleine dondersteen.... :Big Grin:  straks maak ik een grote pan pasta en de rest vd dag ga ik luieren.... :Embarrassment: .

----------


## saneke

hey elisabeth,
mooi van je hondje vind ik echt tof wat voor ras is het?? ik had bijna 7 jaar geleden een jak russel heb hem in de tijd toen moeten wegdoen voor toen onze anderre hond een dobberman want mijn klein hondje was nogal dominant en werd veel gebeten... voor zijn veiligheid heb ik hem weggedaan aan zeer lieve mensen hij was daar goed, gelukkig is alles met hem goed gekomen.... want diezelfde avond? belde de nieuwe eigenaar mij op dat mijn hondje enorm treurde hij was ontsnapt toen ik juist wegreed toen, en ze hadden hem direct terug gelukkig maar!! als het met hem niet zou beteren moest ik hem terug komen halen volgens de dierenarts....... sindsdien heb ik niets meer gehoord hoop maar dat hij het goed stelt als ik eraan denk heb ik enorme heimwee naar hem ik heb hem bijna 5j gehad en mis hem noch elke dag! enfei we dwalen af he..............
ik tel af naar ons verlof vrijdag de laatste.........noch beteke wandellen en straks lekker koken fijn weekeindje voor iedereen.groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Saneke....wat een verhaal zeg van je kleine hondje...heel zielig dat je hem weg moest doen...afschuwelijk...fijn dat je voor hem een goed huis vond...ook ik heb nog steeds wel mijn gedachten over de hond naar een ander gezin doen...het is een kleine druktemaker, kan ook vreselijk lief zijn, maar mij hersenen raken wel regelmatig overprikkelt...alleen met je hondje zijn is geen goede optie en zeker niet op een flat...ik heb nog nooit zulke lulverhalen gehoord van mensen, verschrikkelijk....maar enfin ik moet het er maar mee doen...ik kan niet zomaar de hond weg doen, ik voel een enorme verantwoordelijkheid...we zien het wel...het is een boomerhondje...Shih Tzu + Malteser...het komt uit een nestje van mijn schoonzusje daar zit een heel verhaal achter....ik kreeg het voor mijn verjaardag in januari....heel liefdevol bedoeld...maar enfin, er komen vast nog wel betere dagen, want er zit ook een heel lieve kant aan deze hond, maar hij is wel een enorm macho....pfffffffffffff
maar lieve Saneke ik wens jou ook een goed weekend toe...we zijn al dagen verder, maar aangezien iedereen hier even verdwijnt was ik er ook even niet....en de doberman leeft niet meer? Lieve groeten van Elisa... :Big Grin:

----------

